# Superheroes of the Trust Game Thread



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2007)

You were having a pretty good week, having brought a personal nemesis to justice a few days previous.  You turn on the evening news, secretly hoping to see yourself yet again, though feeling a little guilty about it.  Unfortunately, the flood of bad news quickly knocked your accomplishments out of the news cycle.  As you lay back in your chair, that which you haven't accomplished, the evils that you haven't vanquished, wash over you.  As you flip through the channels, the bad news just keeps on coming.

"...In local news, Civil rights activist Reverend Jerry Johnson and his wife were found dead today in their Freedom City home...In a letter to the Daily Herald, the Supervillain White Knight claimed responsibility for the murders, saying...."

"...In what is sure to be seen as an escalation of the feud between the Cholos and the Mafia, Michael  "Mikey Riggs" Rigatti, son of reputed crime boss Tony "The Tiger' Rigatti, was found with his throat torn out near his West End home.  Tensions between the Mexican-American Lycan Gang and the Mafia have been running high over the past few months due to a territorial dispute.  Through his lawyer Paul Shepherd, Numero Uno, leader of the Cholos, issued a statement denying involvement in the killing and offering, and I quote "his sincerest condolences to the Rigatti family..."

"...In international news, more depressing tales out of the Darfur region of Sudan today, where reportedly the superteam African Brotherhood of Peace was slain in a failed attempt to stop the Janjaweed from releasing the necromancer Barunga-Na from his extradimensional prison...Likely, this sets the stage for the first use of undead soldiers since the Protocol of Final Rest was passed as an addendum to the Fifth Geneva Convention, banning the use of the undead for military purposes..."

"...Coordinated Spontaneous Combustion attacks struck Tel Aviv elementary schools today, killing 48...Farfour the Murder Mouse has claimed responsibility for the attacks..."

"...In South London, Super-psycho Jack the Raper struck again last night..."

..."Good Evening, Hero," says an unfamiliar man on the television in a very deep voice.  He looks to be a statuesque, chisled, muscular man...made of some kind of living metal.  *Click*  You try to change the channel.  He is on the next one, too.  *Click*  Still there. "The world is a dangerous place, as anyone who watches the news can attest.  But you have begun to do your part.  To distinguish yourself.  We have taken notice of you.  We wish to offer you an opportunity.  Heroes can accomplish great things alone, but far greater things in groups.  Groups of heroes can accomplish great things, but groups with the right resources, connections, and organization can truly change the world, and turn back the rising tide of evil.  It is this that I offer you.  It you are willing to pledge yourself to bringing super-criminals of all varieties to justice, then at midnight, go to parking lot 17 of the Freedom Colosseum, and find a black van with the license plate 7DX510B.  There will be a keypad on the side.  Type your Social Security Number into it, and it will open. Go inside, and close the door behind you.  Others like you will come.  At 12:30, you will receive  directions as to where to drive to meet us.  Now, back to your regularly-scheduled programming."  You regain control of the television.


----------



## Elric (Jul 18, 2007)

Johnny Nitro was having a pretty good week, having single-handedly subdued Bonesaw, a professional wrestler turned temporarily superhumanly strong berserker by [GM's choice of unfortunate incidents], a few days previous.  He turned on the evening news, secretly hoping to see himself yet again and feeling not even the slightest twinge of guilt about it.  

Unfortunately, the flood of bad news quickly knocked his accomplishments out of the news cycle.  As he lay back in his chair, that which he hasn't accomplished, the butts of evil-doers that he hasn't yet kicked, washes over him.  As he flips through the channels, the bad news and unkicked butts of evil-doers just keep on coming...

...He regains control of the television.

"Wow" thinks Johnny Nitro.  "I wonder if I could get abs like that."

Then it hits him.  He's just been offered a free pass into the major leagues of superhero-dom. Heck, he had to win a reality TV show to even get into the _minor _ leagues of wrestling.  Now he just shows up and gets into the major leagues.  This being a superhero is going to be a piece of cake.  With that, he calls his girlfriend Melina, still based in Los Angeles, to tell her the good news.  

He was replaced on team MNM (Mercury, Nitro, Melina) by Orlando Jordan and somehow team MOM just doesn't sounds quite as good.  Never mind that- he's going to be on a new team now- Nitro and less good-looking heroes (NALGH?  He'll have to work on that).

_Edit- Bonesaw, not Bonerazor._


----------



## Raylis (Jul 19, 2007)

Amanda was having a pretty good week, finally put Glowbug (a light controller, theamatically opposed to Nightweaver). The evening news, was on, one ear open for the story instead of truly paying attention.  Unfortunately, the flood of bad news quickly knocked your accomplishments out of the news cycle.  Sitting at the desk, assignment forgotton, all that that she hasn't accomplished, the evils that she hasn't vanquished, wash over her.  Flipping through the channels, the bad news just keeps on coming.

Then that voice, that man.

"The world is a dangerous place, as anyone who watches the news can attest.  But you have begun to do your part.  To distinguish yourself.  We have taken notice of you.  We wish to offer you an opportunity.  Heroes can accomplish great things alone, but far greater things in groups.  Groups of heroes can accomplish great things, but groups with the right resources, connections, and organization can truly change the world, and turn back the rising tide of evil.  It is this that I offer you.  It you are willing to pledge yourself to bringing super-criminals of all varieties to justice, then at midnight, go to parking lot 17 of the Freedom Colosseum, and find a black van with the license plate 7DX510B.  There will be a keypad on the side.  Type your Social Security Number into it, and it will open. Go inside, and close the door behind you.  Others like you will come.  At 12:30, you will receive  directions as to where to drive to meet us.  Now, back to your regularly-scheduled programming."  

Midnight. They were asking alot, but they were offering a lot.  Entering her SSN would mean the metal man and those he represented would know her identity would have a hold over her. But then again they obviously already somehow knew-Televisions don't just interrupt themselves (unless it's that Point of View kid) and afterall, isn't this what she set out to do.  Amanda willed her organic costume over her-not quite a symbiont but not quite _not_ one either- changing persona as she changed clothes. Turning the television, the only source of light in the room, off Nightweaver headed off to the Colosseum-and the appointment.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 19, 2007)

"Hmmm now just a bit more soy sauce," thought Joesph, or Mr. Wu as he appeared now, while he cooked with three TVs rambling on across the room from him.  He managed to pay attention to all three at the same time.  Being an Angel was darn handy when it came to catching up on a few thousand years of down time.  He almost had the modern dialect right, but a lot of the new things were still more academic knowledge than truly understood...  He thought, "No Suzy don't go with the audience on that one"...  "What depressing news CNN has on. A sure sign of work left to do."  and "I can make money from home selling what again in my spare time?"  Then all three picture boxes showed the same image which caused him to pause.




			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ..."Good Evening, Hero," says an unfamiliar man on the television in a very deep voice.  He looks to be a statuesque, chisled, muscular man...made of some kind of living metal.  *Click*  You try to change the channel.  He is on the next one, too.  *Click*  Still there. "The world is a dangerous place, as anyone who watches the news can attest.  But you have begun to do your part.  To distinguish yourself.  We have taken notice of you.  We wish to offer you an opportunity.  Heroes can accomplish great things alone, but far greater things in groups.  Groups of heroes can accomplish great things, but groups with the right resources, connections, and organization can truly change the world, and turn back the rising tide of evil.  It is this that I offer you.  It you are willing to pledge yourself to bringing super-criminals of all varieties to justice, then at midnight, go to parking lot 17 of the Freedom Colosseum, and find a black van with the license plate 7DX510B.  There will be a keypad on the side.  Type your Social Security Number into it, and it will open. Go inside, and close the door behind you.  Others like you will come.  At 12:30, you will receive  directions as to where to drive to meet us.  Now, back to your regularly-scheduled programming."  You regain control of the television.




"How... interesting.  I have never seen the picture boxes errr... TVs do that.   They know my secret identity, but did not do anything hostile with it yet.  Could it be a trap for...  No.  If it were devils or fallen angels they would be at my door by now.   Alright then, if these are fellow champions of light, then virtuous allies might be a plus.  If not, then I will deal with that as may be (strokes absently at a gold ring on his right hand) regardless of the consequences."

After finishing his stir fry, Joesph went out to feed his koi fish as he contenplated just who that metalic looking man may have been...

OOC: Woot!  First use of abilities.  Gather Info/Well Informed taking 10... for 20.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 19, 2007)

It was a pretty good week. The Gambali crime family was headed to court once again, no thanks to the high tech thugs they employed and one more of the big players in organized crime was crippled by the direct action of the city's new _Spirit_.

You couldn't blame a gal for feeling a little smug.

Still, the ratty office she lived in spoke volumes about the truth of the matter. She turned on the ancient black and white television set that her grandfather no doubt had been very proud of, and scanned the local news.

Bad news. Nothing but bad news.

Jessica sighed. 

"Way to rain on my parade, guys," she mumbled as she made to turn off the set.

..."Good Evening, Hero,"said an unfamiliar man on the television in a very deep voice.  

Jessica tried to switch him off, but he was on every single channel.

"The world is a dangerous place, as anyone who watches the news can attest.  But you have begun to do your part.  To distinguish yourself.  We have taken notice of you.  We wish to offer you an opportunity.  Heroes can accomplish great things alone, but far greater things in groups.  Groups of heroes can accomplish great things, but groups with the right resources, connections, and organization can truly change the world, and turn back the rising tide of evil.  It is this that I offer you.  It you are willing to pledge yourself to bringing super-criminals of all varieties to justice, then at midnight, go to parking lot 17 of the Freedom Colosseum, and find a black van with the license plate 7DX510B.  There will be a keypad on the side.  Type your Social Security Number into it, and it will open. Go inside, and close the door behind you.  Others like you will come.  At 12:30, you will receive  directions as to where to drive to meet us.  Now, back to your regularly-scheduled programming." 

Jessica frowned. It could be a trap, and it was certain her careful blinds to protect her secret identity had been defeated by someone. At the very least, the mysterious man had earned himself a investigation ...by the _Spirit_.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> "Hmmm now just a bit more soy sauce," thought Joesph, or Mr. Wu as he appeared now, while he cooked with three TVs rambling on across the room from him.  He managed to pay attention to all three at the same time.  Being an Angel was darn handy when it came to catching up on a few thousand years of down time.  He almost had the modern dialect right, but a lot of the new things were still more academic knowledge than truly understood...  He thought, "No Suzy don't go with the audience on that one"...  "What depressing news CNN has on. A sure sign of work left to do."  and "I can make money from home selling what again in my spare time?"  Then all three picture boxes showed the same image which caused him to pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joseph cannot identify the specific individual, but he has heard of a number of living mineral creatures in his time.  Back in the day animated statues were relatively common among magical types, and in the present, he has heard whispers about super-science attempts at using nanotechnology to create living beings out of what would appear to be liquid metal, though what is in actuality made up of millions of nanobots.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2007)

NOTE; players should post their actions up until the point where they require interaction with a GM-controlled entity or up until they arrive at the parking lot.


----------



## Elric (Jul 19, 2007)

Johnny Nitro realizes that if he's going to the first-meeting of a new super-team, he's got to look his best.  He jumps in the shower for long enough to sing through "Simply the Best".  Then he puts on his favorite outfit- a fur coat, gold chains, blue jeans with an oversized WWE Tag Team Champion belt-buckle, and tops it off with a feather boa. 

He pretty much looks like this

He considers wearing his sunglasses too, but remembers the large dent he made in a local dumpster with an errant jump one sunglass-wearing night.  He's not sure the dumpster can take another hit of that ferocity, so he leaves the sunglasses behind.  With that, he takes off in football field sized leaps and bounds for the parking lot of the hour.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 19, 2007)

Not needing any particular preparations, Jessica makes her way out of the discreet alleyway abode she "inherited" from her grandfather and flies around the area a bit looking for anything out of the ordinary that might have been aimed at her ancient television set with wiseguys hanging around it. Unfortunately, she really doesn't have much of a clue what anything like that might look like.

Eventually she shrugs and races off toward the meeting spot at top speed, shifting her normally solid form to the merest shadow of its regular self and dialing her normally pale coloration down to a bleak, egg-shell white - the white blur in the night sky would help  other flyers at night see her at a distance and not be as freaked out if she did something peculiar like fly right through them.

Arriving at the stadium, she takes the opportunity to do a fly-through of the surrounding area as well, this a little slower. Hopefully any goons waiting in the shadows will take their cue and show the insubstantial Spirit with bullets, and seal their doom preemptively.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Joseph cannot identify the specific individual, but he has heard of a number of living mineral creatures in his time.  Back in the day animated statues were relatively common among magical types, and in the present, he has heard whispers about super-science attempts at using nanotechnology to create living beings out of what would appear to be liquid metal, though what is in actuality made up of millions of nanobots.




Joesph finished feeding his koi as he droped the last few crumbs of zuchini stir fry to red and laughed as his favorite koi said in fish speak, "look at me! Look at me! I can jump and swim and I am wonderful."   And then looked at his watch and grinned as watches still made him smile.  To think humans now tracked seconds!  Well it was starting to get dark, and there was nothing wrong with scouting this meeting ahead of time.  Nothing wrong at all.

He made his way back inside still wonering at the means that were used to find him, and not at all comfortable about it.  He picked up his bus pass and his new credit card.  And how amazing those were!  Perhaps there were no miracles now a days but look what humans did on their own.  Chuckle.  Lost in thought he quiped, he best be careful lest it drift to his... past. 

And so he made his way to the local large rectangular wagon place.. ah bus stop, and waited to catch a ride closer to downtown. Once near the Coloseium he exited the bus and went toward a convient alley way to morph back into Angel form in and then went air borne to scout the collesium, to see if the van was early, or to see if anyone else was there already.

OOC:  Notice +14, with detect hidden, immune to obscure and confuse and such from true sight running


----------



## Victim (Jul 19, 2007)

Megan Lynn had been having a surprisingly non-awful week.  Frostblade, ice creating/controlling thief, had been captured, and in the light of day, worries about his escape seemed less reasonable.  The wicked headache incurred in the battle had vanished with a night (and most of a day) of sleep.  So she was lying down on the floor, flipping through news channels on her roommate's TV, looking for information relevant to superheroing.

_White Knight.  I tangled with him once.  He shoots white hot plasma.  I do the same.  He's not really bothered by white hot plasma.  I ... let's just say I was lucky get a draw by blinding him.

I don't like to deal with normal crime - it just feels disproportionate, like if the police started using tanks and military attack helicopters - but the throat torn out and not just cut might be a sign of some power.  Lycan?  Shapechanging?  Maybe I should do some research. 

There's no such thing as good news today.

I know I'm not responsible for all the problems of the world.  More importantly, I feel that way too.  But wouldn't it be nice if I could feel like powers and weirdness provided a net benefit to the world?  If all the  I've been through meant something?  Joining a superteam comes strongly reccommended by my roommate (not that she's a super hero, but her advice usually seems good).   I could certainly benefit from working with more experienced supers.  On the other hand, group projects haven't went all that well at school.

Umm, wow, he moved from selling me on this plan to important details without much preamble.  Let's see: Freedom stadium, midnight, lot 17, black van, 7DX5something, input SS#, meet+wait, go someplace else.  Hmm, Mr. Metal was not exactly specific on that last bit: are we going to a secret base, a fight, both?  I don't recognize him either.  _

With that thought, Megan gracefully sprang to her feet and began preparing what she might need for the super hero thing.  The usual equipment certainly: a road map of the city (not being a native sometimes sucked), a laminated card with important medical information, a pen with a metal casing, and a small pack of 3x5 cards (signed by her roommate as Shooting Star).  Considering the lack of information about what she'd be doing tonight, packing for other circumstances might be smart - a day's worth of medication went into one aerodynamic, while a T-shirt and shorts were brutally stomped into the other.  _My amazing array of super science gadgets.  At least I'll have time to fly a few circuits before the meeting._ 

Before taking off, Megan scrawls a brief note: "SOMTHNG CAME ^ @ PART TIME JOB. MEETING COWORKERS."  _A would understand._

Then Shooting Star takes off, moving in erratic bursts at a few hundred miles per hour to disguise her starting point.  At least until she can get clear out to sea; then it's time to go all out.

After taking her "exercise," Megan zooms off to the Colosseum, aiming to arrive a few minutes before midnight even allowing for a few low speed orbits to check the area out.  _Not that a trap is likely - with their information and technology, taking me out would be child's play.  'In other news, 2 students tragically died this weekend of carbon monoxide poisoning in their Southside apartment...'_

With that cheerful thought, Shooting Star lands near the black van (assuming nothing happens).

(Stealth +8, Notice +6)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Thessaly listened to the sound of the desk behind her creaking and snapping as it disintegrated and wondered, not for the first time, what the hell she was doing here. Hana, in particular, wouldn't just have a cow if she knew...she'd have a Texas longhorn. Sideways. It might have been the first time that Thess was actually glad Hana wasn't around anymore.

The amplified, electronically modified voice of her opponent boomed out.

"You're a little quicker this time, but I can fill this whole bank with this stuff if I have to!"

His name was Red Death. He'd nearly killed her last time they'd met. And that's why she was here. To put away a personal boogeyman, in a way few people ever had the chance to.

"Quicker's not the only thing that's new," she called back. As she rolled to her feet, Thessaly reached into the little pouch at her side. There he was. Polished red armored suit, helmet that looked like a red skull. Two big tanks strapped to his back, and connected by flexible tubes to orifices built into his arms. He whirled as he spied her movement.

She threw the contents of the pouch at him...little glittering crystals seemed to hang in midair as she concentrated and brought her hand sideways to her heart, the last two fingers curled. She inhaled to speak...

...the two gas-spewing nozzles emitted a loud whir as the pumps that drove them clicked on.

...syllables rarely spoken aloud for more than a thousand years pass Thessaly's lips as she invokes a warding spell. She feels a cold fist knot in her gut, and knows it's working.

Hideous crimson gas, streaked with black rivulets, pours from Red Death's machine. He howls in laughter as it billows forth. he doesn't see the salt land at his feet, drawn by magic into a strange diagram. He DOES see the gas stop in mid-gush and rebound, as if hitting an invisible, curved wall. 

"Wha... What's happening? What have you done?!"

A superhero, Thess knew, would have a good comeback to that. Something smug and casual. Her mind was blank though. The gas didn't fill the warded area completely before he shut it off, so she could see his sihouetted outline as he pounded against the barrier.

"FOOL! This does nothing! My mask protects me! Release me!"

_Mask_. God, she could see how it worked now. The catches were in the back, revealed when he twisted around. It would be easy to just twitch them open, let the mask fall off. Give him a taste of his own medicine. Surely that was karma, right?

Goddamnit. She forced the memory of the gas back, how it had smelled, how her muscles had clenched on touching it, how it had seared her throat, her lungs, her eyes. Using magic to expose him to that wouldn't -technically- be black magic...but she knew it was coming from the same place. Damnit.

Time to finish this.

Thessaly pointed at the Red Death and took a deep breath to clear her mind and focus her will.

*"Blood to thicken skin to freeze, mind to slow and muscles seize, movement ceases all in kind, your strength is sapped, your bones I bind."*

Usually she incanted in Greek or Latin or some other impressive sounding language that hardly anyone knew. But sometimes she liked for the target to know what was happening, and why.

Red Death stiffened and started to look back...then slowed. Stopped. In a very awkward-looking posture.

"Nnnngh!" he grunted, unable to move his mouth or tongue. Only his heart and lungs were exempt from the paralysis. He repeated the noise a moment later when sirens could clearly be heard.

That was her cue. Thess didn't like spotlights. For one, she was paranoid about someone at school recognizing her despite the costume. Voice, hair, eyes...this was the real world, not Supermanland where a funky curl of hair and a pair of glasses could hide your identity. For another, she just didn't want to have to deal with the questions. The probing. She wasn't after celebrity or fame. She was just doing the job that came part and parcel of being a white witch. Protect and guide. 

...not that a little recognition wouldn't be nice. More trouble than it was worth assuredly...but nice.

She darted into the office, knowing the cops would have the place surrounded. Reaching into yet another pouch at her side, she produced a piece of chalk and a little perfume bottle. As she started writing strange sigils onto the door she'd just come through, that separated the bank from the office, Thessaly hummed to herself. Helped keep her focused, she found, when things were down to the wire.

Through the door, she could hear the cops burst in and demand that Red Death freeze and get on the floor. Since he was frozen, he couldn't. Then they seemed to realize what was going on. Their voices were blunted by masks, so Thess released the warding. Scuffling noises. Cops yelling to get him down, get his tanks off...something rolling... Good.

Just as the footsteps were coming her way, and she knew they were searching the place, she finished the last mark, and sprayed the incense in the air. In Greek she called on Hermes to speed her to her destination on winged feet...then opened the door and stepped through.

...to her bedroom.

Thessaly closed the door and collapsed on her bed, heart hammering. But coming up through it all was joy. She'd -gotten- him. Dicey...there'd been a close moment or two...but the warding spell -worked-. It stopped the gas! She laughed, the tension releasing itself from her body. As she did, the green gown and cloak she wore, the green mask that looked like it was one solid carved emerald...it all evaporated. Underneath she was just Thessaly, not 'Viridian.' Beige cargo shorts and a t-shirt with a vest over it. The pouches were real though, and she started working them off her belt.

Her face was frankly gorgeous, with the full lips and graceful nose of a woman, but the wide eyes and slightly rounded cheeks of a girl. Her hair was in fashionable disarray, with about three inches being pink and the rest down to her roots were dark brown. Around her neck was a twisted leather thong and a rune-encrusted pentacle wrought from some silvery metal that didn't tarnish.

After lying and basking for a moment in her victory, Thess flicked the little TV across from her bed on and started undressing to get into her PJ's. She had just got the baggy flannel bottoms on when the TV image changed, and with it, maybe everything else.

"The world is a dangerous place, as anyone who watches the news can attest. But you have begun to do your part. To distinguish yourself. We have taken notice of you. We wish to offer you an opportunity. Heroes can accomplish great things alone, but far greater things in groups. Groups of heroes can accomplish great things, but groups with the right resources, connections, and organization can truly change the world, and turn back the rising tide of evil. It is this that I offer you. It you are willing to pledge yourself to bringing super-criminals of all varieties to justice, then at midnight, go to parking lot 17 of the Freedom Colosseum, and find a black van with the license plate 7DX510B. There will be a keypad on the side. Type your Social Security Number into it, and it will open. Go inside, and close the door behind you. Others like you will come. At 12:30, you will receive directions as to where to drive to meet us. Now, back to your regularly-scheduled programming." 

Thessaly ran a hand through her hair and sat back in bed as she thought furiously.

Scam? Villain? Black witch?

Honestly though, why HER? She was small potatos as supers went. Her main focus was still on school. She'd never, to her knowledge, been interviewed or photographed very well...not beyond a few blurry shots of her in action once time. She'd put away a few guys, including two...make that three now...super villains, though of the somewhat less than impressive power level, all things told. Red Death, for example, had a couple of different gasses he could spray, and an armored suit, and that was about it. The cops didn't even call for paranormal backup. Just gas masks.

So how did this guy and his mysterious 'we' know about her? And know well enough to send a picture straight to her TV? That smelled a little magical to her. Except she didn't feel a thing. Not a tickle, not a tingle. If someone had cast a spell on her TV, or even a spell to make something happen anywhere NEAR her, she'd feel it. Unless they knew how to conceal magic...but that was getting way into freaky-deaky lalalandy the-illuminati-are-coming-for-us-all-ville.

There was, as the Scooby Gang said, only one way to find out.

Hana would SO freak if she'd known.

"No rest for the wicked," Thess muttered, and pulled her belt of tricks back on. The shiny green outfit shimmered back into view around her, and she started drawing on her bedroom door. There were worn places in the wood from her drawing on it so much. A minute later, she was gone...

...and stepped out of maintenance door in the Collesseum, not far from lot 17. A quick look around, no buzzing on the magic sense...feeling a little foolish in her elaborate getup, she ventured into the parking lot. There ahead was the black van, as obvious as daylight since it was the only van anywhere near lot 17. Right under one of the lights, it was easy to identify even at night.

And she wasn't alone. Reflexively she reached up to grasp her amulet in her right hand, and ventured closer to the van.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> So how did this guy and his mysterious 'we' know about her? And know well enough to send a picture straight to her TV? That smelled a little magical to her. Except she didn't feel a thing. Not a tickle, not a tingle. If someone had cast a spell on her TV, or even a spell to make something happen anywhere NEAR her, she'd feel it. Unless they knew how to conceal magic...but that was getting way into freaky-deaky lalalandy the-illuminati-are-coming-for-us-all-ville.




As a clarification, Thessaly does in fact not sense any magic coming form the TV.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

(OOC...hee, good point, I should have asked first. I guess I assumed you would have noted it in the original post if she had sensed something...but in retrospect that's a chancy assumption. I'll be sure to ask before I post next time. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2007)

Shortly before the meet-up, the skies above Parking Lot 17 are rather crowded with fast-flyers, moving so quickly and accross such an area in the dark that they can barely even see each other, nor can those on the ground see them too well....some guy with feathery wings...someone with what might be a jet pack...there seems to be a blurry white mist there as well.

Everyone gets a scare as two more large fliers seemingly appear out of nowhere and streak by, but they turn out to be AEGIS (the federal agency that deals with supercrime)  F-22s on patrol.  In most of the country, the Air National Guard is responsible for relatively sparse Combat Air Patrols, but since Freedom City has the highest number of empowered individuals per capita and the largest AEGIS base other than their DC headquarters, AEGIS is in charge of the patrols in Freedom City instead.  They are rumored to be field-testing new weapon and sensor packages more effective against empowered individuals, but if they noticed you, they seem to show no sign of it.

The van sits alone in the middle of the dark lot.  There was nothing going on here tonight, so the lot is otherwise empty and the lights are off, other than the streetlight right above the van.  From different directions, slowly, the others arrive.  A very large and very good-looking man in a feather boa seemingly falls from the sky, right in front of the van.  two much smaller figures (Thessaly and Nightweaver, cautiously approach the van from different directions).


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

*Spirit*

Spirit glides in from the night sky like a pale shadow, her features shifting almost imperceptibly to a dusky blue as she flows into the pavement and back out again.

" Someone should check it for bombs," she says without preamble.

" It probably wouldn't hurt me, but" she shrugs, " it would probably ruin your haircut." She looks directly at the preposterous-looking man wearing the bola and..._is that eye-liner?_

_I have a feeling I'm going to regret this,_ she thought.

" I'm called Spirit...And you all look a little lost to be waiting here to ambush me. Metal guy? Dressed like Destro from G.I. Joe? Apparently sleeping with the cable guy?"


----------



## Elric (Jul 20, 2007)

Johnny Nitro lands near the van.   "Good thing that's the only black van" in the parking lot, he thinks, since he didn't remember anything about the license plate number besides it starting with a "7".  

He then goes to type his Social Security number into the keypad.  Uh, what was his Social Security Number again?  It definitely started with "5".  563-7887?  No, that's the local Chinese place with the delicious dumplings.  556-3030?  No, that's Dominos. 555-5555?  No, that's the girl he met last night.  Nitro is lost in thought wondering what to punch in when a shadow starts speaking to him.  He turns.

Make that a good-looking female who happens to resemble a shadow.  

"Honey", he says, "the Undertaker himself couldn't ruin this haircut.  And believe me, he tried.  Several times and with great yanking."  

"Name's Johnny Nitro.  You've probably seen me on TV.  If not, you probably don't get out enough.  Say, I don't remember my Social Security number.  But these guys must know it.  Think you can hack into this thing to let them know that I'm here?"

Nitro checks his cell phone.  "Well, let's wait 10 minutes.  I have a fashionably late image to keep up.  Yeah, I saw the metal guy.  But sleeping with the cable man?  Nah, I don't think my cable guy rolls like that"


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Angel glides slowly on down to earth giving those below time to see him coming in a non-hostile way, and himself some time to evaluate them as well.  For those wanna know he is a handsome looking man in white shorts with a gold ring on one finger and a pair of honest to goodness feathered 'angel' wings.

He replies to Spirit after processing her cultural reference and chuckles before noding at her suggestion, "A solid idea.  But I think if they wanted to explode us, they would have done so already.  It doest not hurt to check though.  It would not surprise me if they seek to test us all a bit as well at some point."

Then to everyone with a graceful bow and smile, "I am Angel.  I guess evryone is here for the free pizza right?"

OOC:  The usual gather info take 10 for 20 to see what he can recalll about the other heros, primarily code name/abilities/if any are known to have done naughty things in the past.  Also see if he sees anything hidden or unusual about the van notice @+17


----------



## Raylis (Jul 20, 2007)

Nightweaver approaches the van slowing, watching as the others arrive noting the others methods of arrival. Her gaze falls on each for only a moment, as if sizing up her potential teammates. 

The realtive silence broken by Spirit, the paragon earns another short gaze from the darkclad heroine; but Nightweaver remains silent. She pauses at the edge of the streetlamp glancing back at Johnny as the man speaks. _ . o O {Wonderful. He is as smart as he looks.} _ she thinks, keeping her face neutral and not offering a word. 

Still at the edge of the lamplight, she looks skyward watching the winged man land before turning her attention to the sound of the other flier briefly. _ . o O {Who will go first, and who else will arrive?} _


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

_Holy hell it's super central out here!_ Thessaly realizes. A quick glance up confirms her suspicions...several silhouetted humanoid figures looping around up there. And on the ground, a pair of women she didn't recognize from the news and...

...well THAT was new. Thess was openminded, but a super-crossdresser? How'd she missed that before?

Then it dawned on her. A few months back, she'd gone out a couple of times with some guy on the football team. He was a freshman like her, a little lost...like her. He'd been nice, but a bit boring ultimately. Not her style. But he was into wrestling and hadn't he talked about that one guy? Goddess...what was his name?

It blurted out of her just as she walked up, the realization possessing too much force to repress.

"Johnny Nitro?"

Abruptly aware that she sounded like a starstruck fan, she quickly drew her forest green cloak around herself and lifted her head so the hood would cast a shadow over her masked features. Always good for a touch of mystery.

"I'm Viridian. I don't think I recognize the rest of you." She looks at the blue woman and the shadowy one.

"Perversely, this makes me feel a bit better. If the metal man wanted to do us harm, he'd have an easier time picking us off one by one. Short of a nuke."

THERE was a happy thought.


----------



## Elric (Jul 20, 2007)

_A fan!  And another good-looking woman.  This group is going to have a bevy of babes._

"The one and only!  Well met, Viridian! But isn't Viridian supposed to be a bluish-green?  I guess "forest green" wouldn't have been as good a name for a superhero.  Still, compliments on the fashion sense."

Nitro realizes that his sea-otter fur boa is being looked at slightly askance- maybe they're members of Peta?- so he puts it away in an inner pocket of his jacket.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

_Someone invited the Nacho Man, just great._

' I try to keep a low profile," Jessica explains to the college student in the leather jacket and mask.

' I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, but if I see anything that screams exploding superheroes I'll give everyone a head's up.

The maskless woman's features rapidly flutter through several colors as she sinks into the pavement up to her neck and she glides underneath the van, looking upward at the undercarriage for anything particularly obvious before slowly risking a phantom pass-through of the vehicle.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Vi coughs a little self-consciously and lets the cloak open, revealing the simple green gown underneath. Before it had been emerald green, but now it was tinged distinctly bluish as well.

"Just accessorizing," she replies, then focuses on the van. "I'm not too hung up on the whole costumed avenger of the night thing. The mask, the name, it's just to keep things separate. And because it would be pretty hard to take me seriously if you saw what I was really..." she trails off. "...what I usually wore as a normal person," Thess finishes.

"Anyway! No one's going into the van yet....oh, wait, yes you are..." Viridian waits for Spirit to look around, then asks, "Anything I should know about, or shall I be the first to try the keypad?"

She moves to the door, but waits to hear what the others have to say before entering her number.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2007)

_No, that'd be out of season.  Hmm, looks like everyone else wanted to get here early too.  Well, I might as well head down._  Megan thinks, fumbling around for her pen and then diving.  _Damn, she's fast to beat me down_ as some unknown blue? woman combined flight and phasing.

Lacking intangibility, she stopped short of impact and abruptly ended her headfirst dive.

"I'm not sure checking for explosives is really necessary.  It'd likely be much easier to kill us all separately, and via different means so that no connection would be drawn between our deaths," Megan adds, before righting herself and landing.

"I'm Shooting Star, by the way."  _Hmm, I don't recognize anyone.  That's not exactly encouraging.  Wait..._

"Are you that wrestler guy who burned himself?"  _... Did he burn himself experimenting with his powers?  Is everyone new?  Uh-oh.  I suppose I can forgive a stupid outfit, given what I'm wearing.  But:_  "You don't have fire powers, do you?" she blurts out.

Stepping foward towards the keypad, Shooting Star asks "If there are no further complaints or if no one wants a chance to back off," glancing toward Spirit, "I'd like to punch my number in now."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

The green-clad woman steps aside and gestures towards the keypad.

"Be my guest."


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2007)

"Okay, thank you."  

"Are you ready?" she asks, waiting to see if Spirit was satisfied with the results of her inspection.

(assuming no problems): Megan carefully poked at the keypad with the pen clutched awkwardly in her fist, trying to use her short cape to screen her arm.  

"By the way, how long have you been doing the superhero thing?" she asks the group.  "I started a few months ago."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Okay, thank you."
> 
> "Are you ready?" she asks, waiting to see if Spirit was satisfied with the results of her inspection.
> 
> ...




Spirit doesn't find anything worth noting, though she really is not well-suited to look.  She is much better suited,however, to take a bomb blast if she found something the hard way.

Nothing explodes, so Megan types her code in.  The door does not open.  Instead, it seems to suck her in, teleporting her to its interior.  Once inside it seems that the large black van has two seats up front, then two pairs of double seats within, and a small center aisle.  There are computer consoles on the dashboard and the seat backs, such that everyone can have one.  Below the computers are attached boxes containing assorted minor equipment  -- pistols, ammunition, PDAs, flashlights, multitools, commlinks, etc.*  The back of the van is empty other than closed black  containers on each side.  Your names on the screens imply assigned seating.   

The van's windows are so well-tinted that normally no one can see in, but Joseph's angelic sight can penetrate that, so he sees that megan is safely inside.

*Free Equiptment 4.  The loadout is as follows...
1 multitool (1ep), 1 set of masterwork handcuffs (2ep), 1 commlink (1ep), 1 (idealized) iPhone (masterwork computer, cell phone, camera  4ep), 1 flashlight (1ep), 1 SigSaur P226 9mm masterwork heavy pistol w/silencer, laser sight, and ammo (11ep, +4dmg, +2 to attack)


----------



## Elric (Jul 20, 2007)

"Boy", thinks Nitro, "it's me, four hot superhero babes, and an Angel who's probably taken a vow of chastity.  I'm really set now."

Johnny Nitro starts humming "It Ain't Necessarily So".  On second thought, that probably isn't nice to Angel, so he stops (after humming a recognizable portion).

He turns to Shooting Star and grins
"Burned myself, indeed.  But that was about six months ago- I guess it did get wall to wall coverage in the media.  Don't tell anyone, but I don't have fire powers.  I only claimed the injury was the result of experimenting with my "flaming dragon punch" when I announced I had superpowers so that no one would find out the truth" (he winks)  

"It wasn't that bad but I'd take a flurry of punches from a crazed berserker Bonesaw anyday"


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2007)

Johnny Nitro said:
			
		

> Burned myself, indeed. But that was about six months ago- I guess it did get wall to wall coverage in the media. Don't tell anyone, but I don't have fire powers. I only claimed the injury was the result of experimenting with my "flaming dragon punch" when I announced I had superpowers so that no one would find out the truth" (he winks)
> 
> "It wasn't that bad but I'd take a flurry of punches from a crazed berserker Bonesaw anyday




"I can sympathize with that attitude," she says, fidgeting.



> The door does not open. Instead, it seems to suck her in, teleporting her to its interior. Once inside it seems that the large black van has two seats up front, then two pairs of double seats within, and a small center aisle. There are computer consoles on the dashboard and the seat backs, such that everyone can have one. Below the computers are attached boxes containing assorted minor equipment -- pistols, ammunition, PDAs, flashlights, multitools, commlinks, etc. The back of the van is empty other than closed black containers on each side. Your names on the screens imply assigned seating.
> 
> The van's windows are so well-tinted that normally no one can see in, but Joseph's angelic sight can penetrate that, so he sees that megan is safely inside.




"Sh__" 

_Nothing here.  Whew.  That was surprising.  Teleportation?  _

Shooting Star casually flew around the interior of the van, using her enhanced speed to quickly check out the computers, assigned seating and equipment - with the noted exception of the gun.

_Assigned seating?  I had better be driving.  Hmm, I hope this stuff is durable; most stuff I fly with breaks way too easily.  Why are there guns?  An iPhone? - I thought the touch screen interface didn't work with gloves, which I wear pretty much all the time.  Aren't silencers illegal?_

After spending a few moments looking things over, she'll head up front and see how those still outside are doing.  Then Megan will tap on the windows with her pen.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

_Teleportation devices? Who the hell spends the money to slap an Econoline together with a teleportation device?_

" I think our hosts have more budget than sense," Spirit says as she taps numbers into the keypad.

" Which really isn't all that surprising given the guy's obsessive compulsive thing with contacting people through their television sets rather than just sending a piece of mail or something. I guess he thought writing the invitation in the sky with gigantic letters made of fire would be too gauche."

_ Who is the guy trying to impress, and why?_


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

"Some kind of super-science specialist," Thessaly speculates. "He hacks the signals to our TVs, building a teleporting supervan is probably child's play to him. As for why...he either wants to make a big impression, or it's his way of keeping out lockpickers."

She snickers, then gets in line to enter her number.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Some kind of super-science specialist," Thessaly speculates. "He hacks the signals to our TVs, building a teleporting supervan is probably child's play to him. As for why...he either wants to make a big impression, or it's his way of keeping out lockpickers."
> 
> She snickers, then gets in line to enter her number.




Thessaly detects magic as the teleport happens.  It seems that at least the teleportation part is magical, not technological.

She and anyone else who puts their number in get teleported just like Shooting Star.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Inside the van, Viridian nods at the Shooting Star.

"That was magic," she blurts, startled. "A spell triggered by the keypad. That's pretty high-order stuff. Teleporting, even to a single destination...even a close one. And tying it to modern equipment like that. No reason you can't, I guess, but it's not the usual style..."

Abruptly aware that she's blathering, Thessaly forces her mouth to stop and makes room in the 'delivery' area by taking her seat.

"This organization clearly has pretty diverse talents at its disposal. This should be interesting."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

Joining the others in the van, Spirit shakes her head in the negative.

"  It's a circus. It's like the whole thing is a 'look what we can do' show designed to intimidate us into doing what they want. Otherwise why _not_ contact us normally?"

She stroked the chrome of the pistol delicately.

"  And they want us to kill people. Sure sounds like some sort of sick SOB with too much power and time on his hands to me, someone like that...those kind of people don't have any boundaries. Logical or moral; even if he claims to be 'one of the good guys' this whole setup is about two steps from crossing the line to a cackle and petting a white cat."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 20, 2007)

A globe of darkness surrounds Nightweaver's hand as she walks up to the van, obscuring the keypad as she types her number into it.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2007)

"That was 'magic,' not some bit of superscience gadgetry?  Is that your ability?" Megan asks, unable to keep some skepticism from her voice.

"Most organizations try to put their best foot foward.  Companies have fancy lobbies to show off their wealth.  Freedom Hall isn't exactly subdued.  If they're trying to impress us with their abilities in magic, science, information gathering, whatever, it just seems natural.  Who flaunts weakness?"  _I definitely try to avoid it._  "Besides, super hero stuff is just weird.  At least we were able to avoid attacking each other based on a misunderstanding.  So far."

"But the guns..." she trails off, worriedly.  _It's not like I couldn't kill with my powers; it took some doing to make sure I don't.  Not using the gun would be even easier.  But it's important symbolically, I guess.  Superheroes aren't supposed to have or use guns.  I've never killed anyone.  But..._


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

"Magic is a talent of mine," Viridian agrees.

"As for the cases and the stuff...if I had to guess, I'd say it's to give us an idea of what to expect. We'll see situations where all these things will come in handy. Since we all have powers, natural or unnatural, the inclusion of a gun makes me think there may be circumstances where those powers may not work, and we'll have to rely on ordinary tools. Or it could just be a standarized kit, and you take what you need and leave the rest."

She shrugs.

"I don't think the guns are there to imply we'll be killing anyone. Although it's a fair point to make that any of us, at any time, might be faced with the option of causing a death as a necessary evil. It goes with the territory."

Viridian peers at Spirit through her mask. "Have you never thought of that before?"


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jul 20, 2007)

[OOC: Late? Hmph. An Outer God arrives precisely when he means to... ]

Salix sits in the center of his small apartment, meditating.

It is a practice he picked up shortly after his arrival on the planet, when he befriended a group of bizarre young people in California. They had espoused a number of views that Salix did not especially understand at the time, and their propensity for cutting the plants they grew into small pieces and then setting them on fire was a bit distressing, but they had seemed accepting of him, or at least of his clueless _homo sapiens_ alter ego, and had taught him much about being a human. He quickly learned that much of what they had told him wasn't actually true, but they had helped him tremendously, and he had grown fond of them and of certain practices of theirs—such as meditation.

He cannot close his eyes, since he lacks eyelids, but he has distributed a chemical into the thin layer of protective film covering his ever-open eyes that makes it more opaque, allowing in less light. He makes soft, humming noises. He is surrounded, predictably, by plants. Flowers, ferns, and other foliage litter his apartment—roses and violets and peace lilies, small bunches of wisteria entwined about poles set here and there, cobra lilies and a Venus flytrap, a fish tank full of sea grasses (but no fish)...

Aside from these, there are few other items of note in his one-room apartment. A wide bookcase stands against one wall, packed with medical texts and scientific journals, along with a single novel, given to him by one of his friends at the commune shortly after his arrival on the planet—Robert A. Heinlein's _Stranger in a Strange Land_, of course. (He enjoys the irony of possessing it more than he enjoyed the actual book.) A television and accompanying DVD player sit on the floor—he lacks much furniture, since he is comfortable standing for long periods of time and can sleep in such a position as well. He doesn't watch the television much, but the DVD player has proved useful, for with it he can play the audio CDs of "natural" sounds that he uses both as background music for his meditation and as soothing noise for his many, many plants.

As the gentle chirping of birds begins on the CD currently playing, Salix's thoughts drift to events a few days prior. About two weeks ago, people on the edge of town, not far from a nearby forest, had begun to suffer attacks from the uncharacteristically aggressive local wildlife. Many were hospitalized, including the horribly mauled victims of a large wolf and a man pecked nearly to death by falcons, but thankfully none had died. It was not an especially high-profile case; the papers didn't suggest the involvement of any outside force that was affecting the animals. When Salix heard about the attacks, however, he took it upon himself to investigate.

Prowling through the woods, Salix "spoke" with the flowers and the trees, and he learned that animals throughout the forest had been behaving oddly for a while, especially animals near the heart of the woods. He suspected that someone was controlling the animals in some way—and his suspicions were confirmed when he was attacked. He had lived in forests for years when he first came to Earth, and never had he been bothered by the wildlife there; now wolves, hawks, and other animals dwelling amidst the trees were doing their best to tear him limb from limb.

He fought his way through the woods, subduing rather than injuring, until he found the culprit: a wild man, hairy and unshaven and dirty, who apparently had the ability to influence the minds of animals around him. Around the wild man's lair were purses, wallets, and other items stolen from the victims of his animals' attacks. The man called himself the "Beastmaster," and when Salix had stunned or bound most of his bestial minions, he had attacked Salix himself with an axe. He wasn't quick enough to dodge the first blow, which sank into his shoulder, but it was the only chance the Beastmaster got to attack—Salix quickly proceeded to pound him into unconsciousness.

He then bound the Beastmaster, dragged him from the woods, presented him to the police, discovered the "Beastmaster" was actually named Bob Wily, filed an assault charge against Bob Wily, and then wandered off to go try to staunch the flow of sap-like blood that was oozing from his shoulder.

In the present, Salix flexes his arms. He was pleased at the lack of pain; the wounds inflicted by Wily and his animal companions had apparently healed completely. Perhaps tonight he would go on the hunt against. Perhaps in the park...

The sounds of wind rustling the leaves of trees and owls softly hooting come to a sudden halt. Salix glances up, the chemical coating his eyes dissipating so that his vision clears.

The blank screen the TV presents while Salix played his CDs is gone—a man now appears on it. A man made of metal.

"Good evening, Hero," the man says. "The world is a dangerous place, as anyone who watches the news can attest..."

Salix suddenly feels rather ashamed that he doesn't watch the news more often.

"...But you have begun to do your part. To distinguish yourself. We have taken notice of you. We wish to offer you an opportunity. Heroes can accomplish great things alone, but far greater things in groups. Groups of heroes can accomplish great things, but groups with the right resources, connections, and organization can truly change the world, and turn back the rising tide of evil. It is this that I offer you. If you are willing to pledge yourself to bringing super-criminals of all varieties to justice, then at midnight, go to parking lot 17 of the Freedom Colosseum, and find a black van with the license plate 7DX510B. There will be a keypad on the side. Type your Social Security Number into it, and it will open. Go inside, and close the door behind you. Others like you will come. At 12:30, you will receive directions as to where to drive to meet us. Now, back to your regularly-scheduled programming."

The metal man vanishes.

"Hoot, hoot," say the owls that replace his voice, as the nature CD resumes playing.

Salix sits, staring at the screen for a few moments. He has neither spine nor eyelids, but if he had possessed both, the former would surely be tingling and he would likely be repeatedly blinking the latter in surprise, as well.

He wishes he had someone to talk to, to tell of the excitement that has suddenly swelled in him after hearing the metallic man's words. He has never really had any friends since the mid-60s, when most of his companions at the commune were arrested (or died). For a long time he had also not desired them, unwilling to associate with the aliens who surrounded him after the death of his own people—he had felt a strange animosity towards them, as if it had been their fault his race had died. He eventually grew out of such feelings, however, even if it had taken quite a many years, and at this moment he wants nothing more than to run up to someone and blurt out, "I've been invited to join a superhero team. I'm a hero!"

He eventually locates a clock buried under some moss that has gotten out of control, glances at it (the clock, not the moss), and sees that he had plenty of time until midnight. Time enough to go find someone to tell of his excitement and elation, even if they aren't exactly a friend...

One hour and several frightened and confused passersby in the park later, Salix returns home satisfied, the more floral elements of his body giving off the pleasing scents they did when he was happy.

He then proceeds to fuss about his appearance in the bathroom mirror for hours, carefully trimming and arraying the vines, moss, occasional flowers, and other plantlife covering his wooden body into patterns and arrangements he thinks others might find pleasing to look upon. He also finds a distressing amount of tiny insects living amongst his personal foliage—probably remnants of his excursion into the forest—which he painstakingly picks off one by one after dismissing the idea of bathing in insecticide as potentially very stupid.

And so Salix finds himself running slightly late. He wishes that he could fly, or teleport, or run with super-speed, because skulking all the way across town, trying to move in the darkness so as not to frighten too many more bystanders than he already has tonight, is not so much fun. But eventually his strange, loping gait, with the wind rustling the leaves and grasses and flowers on his body, brings him to the Colosseum parking lot.

Those few remaining outside the van—by now just Nitro and Joseph—see what looks like a couple of small trees fused together and shambling towards them, two thick branches swinging at its sides like arms. Its head protrudes forward, beneath a small canopy of leaves and other vegetable matter, with an almost lupine shape, though it lacks the nose, ears, and teeth of a wolf. Decorations consisting of curled vines and strange, spiky-looking blue flowers hang from its mossy, leafy back and curl around its limbs.

Salix hesitates when he lays eyes on the beautiful winged man and the flamboyantly dressed wrestler. _...Perhaps...I am at the wrong location..._ But a quick check of the van's license plate reveals he is not.

He approaches the angel and the wrestler with some trepidation. "My name is Salix," he says as he nears the pair, in a soft and airy voice that does not seem fitting for a seven-foot-tall tree creature. "Were you also summoned here?"


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I don't think the guns are there to imply we'll be killing anyone. Although it's a fair point to make that any of us, at any time, might be faced with the option of causing a death as a necessary evil. It goes with the territory."
> 
> Viridian peers at Spirit through her mask. "Have you never thought of that before?"




" Violence is a tool necessary to resort to stop those who use violence. Killing someone though? Murder," Spirit says coolly.

" I wouldn't hurt anyone if I could help it. A mask isn't a excuse for violence. A costume doesn't mean there's no blood on your hands at the end of the day. The world is full of well-meaning people who justify horrific actions however works for them."

In the shadows of the van, Spirit's face flickers through images of dictators and killers before ending back at her own, unhappy, face.

" My f...I've had family like that. It's an easy path to follow, where you start convincing yourself that the ends justify the means. It doesn't," she states flatly.

" I'm not a killer. I won't be one. If that makes my job harder then so be it, no one ever tried to sell _me _on some fantasy of life being fair," she says with a smile.

" I'm just here because Mr. Metalface effectively kicked me out of my apartment, and that's seriously annoying. I don't sleep much, but I don't like being rained on very much either."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 20, 2007)

After entering his social security number that is practicially still wet ink on his a card...  Angel enters the van and moves toward one of the second row seats to try it out - given the rest seem to be looking at the toys.  Besdies he seems is far more interested in watching them.

Angel says to both Spirit and Viridian, "Well those are both good thoughts.  And yes we may have to kill at some point, given a ticking bomb scenario with no other alternative.  However, the small thunder sticks? ahh.. firearms do seem odd.  Perhaps, this vehicle is a general purpose transport for the organization, and thus such firearms might be I believe the term is 'standard issue'?"

To the rest.

"As to the orgainization they may be very technologically advanced.  Our metalic messanger was probably some sort of nano being.  Or at least I hadeth heard of such experimentation recently (frowns slightly at the thought of life creation)."

That said, "I assume most of us can drive, although I can not. I am afraid I was denied my license after the tester was *ahem* scared by my driving style (chuckle), so I will take myself out of the running.  I don't doubt we will get some directions, or the vehicle will lead itself to its destination, once we all arrive.   I think Spirit and Viridian have the right idea that we should all share a bit of background?   Besides making a decision on this organization, we need to see if we can or do desire to work together..." 

Assuming assent, Angel starts...

"I am a recent 'hero' in a sense.  I have stopped some criminals both super and normal, although nothing too major.  I can fly, teleport, heal and melee well enough to get the job done.  But I am probably best at detecting things and dealing with people or animals (shrugs a bit modestly and smiles)."
 "Oh as you may have noted I have been out of circulation for a very, very long time *cough* thunder sticks *cough*, and that was due to a decision on my part that I certainly paid for...  It was not a crime in the traditional sense but rather a case of unapproved love that did have some consequences. (gets a far away look)."

OOC:

Just FYI in case it slipped by, Joesph aka Angel still wants to know what he knows about the others...


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

" I passed my driver's test, but to be honest I've never really been much more than a passenger. You all might be safer if I sat back here."

Spirit leans back lazily, to show she's not kidding.

" As for myself..." Jessica shrugs.

" I'm just following up on men who had the best of intentions I guess. Mostly I deal with wiseguys," she says, her face twisting into a plethora of real and imagined famous mobsters.

" That's not as cut and dried as it sounds these days though. Crime is a business, and business is always on the look out for talent."

Jessica looks at the "angel" guy. 

_Forbidden love? If he starts making out with the Nacho Libre guy...._ 

Spirit makes a face. _Ewww, give the guy with wings a little credit._

Jessica grins.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

"I'm a witch," Thessaly volunteers. "I do what white witches have always done. It's all about protecting people from what they can't protect themselves against, and trying to help them find their way when they're lost. Literally or metaphorically."

She nods at Shooting Star. "And yes, that means I cast spells. Magic."

"I've called myself Viridian so far, when I call myself anything at all. I may need something a bit snappier though if I'm going to go public."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2007)

" So do you have a broom? Any close friends who kill vampires?" Spirit asks somewhat humorously.

" I used to love Bewitched. That Samantha was quite a character," she continues without pausing.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 20, 2007)

Nightweaver sits and listens to the conversation around her, the introductions, the explainations, the theories. She remains silent, taking in the information and not adding any of her own.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2007)

_Yeah, let's just get away from the whole killing people discussion.  _"We'll probably have to repeat ourselves once everyone arrives, but I fly around quickly and fire plasma orbs," Shooting Star lamely explains.  "As far as why, it seems - especially in Freedom City of all places - like people with powers are supposed to be superheroes."  _Anti-Medea and the angel-like guy's random grab bag of powers make my abilities feel kind of sad. Even after all that - Don't dwell on it!_



			
				Thessaly said:
			
		

> And yes, that means I cast spells. Magic.
> 
> "I've called myself Viridian so far, when I call myself anything at all. I may need something a bit snappier though if I'm going to go public."




"I'm not doubting your powers," she replies, maintaining a neutral tone.  "Merely the classification.  Viridian sounds pretty cool to me, by the way."  

"You know, it may have been a good idea to work out a signal the first people could use before half of us came through," Shooting Star observes.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Under the mask, Thessaly nods at Star. "Thanks."

She glances at Spirit.

"I have a broom, I use it to sweep the floor. Never met a vampire, but between me and my friends, I'd probably be the one to kill it. Present company excepted, of course. And I haven't really watched the TV show, but the movie was awful."

Thess lets that dangle a moment, then says, "I know that the word witch has a lot of baggage hanging on it. Even in an age of miracles, when men and women fly around shooting fire and whatnot at each other, it's still hard for people to accept. Accepting magic means you have to question everything you thought you knew, so it's okay if you're skeptical, or if you want to mock. It's nothing I haven't heard before."

"Just understand that if we do wind up working together, eventually you will have to work what I do into whatever system you believe in."

She cracks a smile. "And don't worry, no beheading chickens or dancing around naked. I'm not out to challenge sensibilities quite -that- much."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

Spirit shrugs.

"  Whatever you like. I'm not going to judge unless someone gets hurt."

She turns to the quiet girl in black.

"  Do you talk, are you taking notes, or do you simply think that not participating in the conversation makes for a successful 'strong/silent' routine? Tell us about yourself."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

"Oh yes, you're clearly free of judgement," Thess says wryly. She looks out the window and spies Nitro and some...thing else out there.

"Come on, you two...what are you waiting for...?"


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

Spirit shrugs.

" What can I say? I'm not the one wearing a cape. I always figured that it would just be something else to catch on fire or have someone fling me around with," she says, her face scrunching up.

"  Maybe Hulk Hogan is waiting for someone to announce him before he enters the vehicle."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Salix sits in the center of his small apartment, meditating.
> He approaches the angel and the wrestler with some trepidation. "My name is Salix," he says as he nears the pair, in a soft and airy voice that does not seem fitting for a seven-foot-tall tree creature. "Were you also summoned here?"




OOC: Hmm, I will assume Angel talks to Salix before he goes in the van

The Angel says, "Yes, but I only came for the free pizza *chuckle*."

Then thinking that the plant man might not catch humor, "We all recieved the message and welcome to our patchwork crew.   I am going to head in now.  Feel free to come on in when you want..."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 21, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Spirit shrugs.
> She turns to the quiet girl in black.
> 
> "  Do you talk, are you taking notes, or do you simply think that not participating in the conversation makes for a successful 'strong/silent' routine? Tell us about yourself."




 "When necessary" she says plainly, her voice not much louder then a whisper.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

Jessica rolls her eyes.

_Great. Emo Lass._


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Under the mask, Thessaly nods at Star. "Thanks."
> She cracks a smile. "And don't worry, no beheading chickens or dancing around naked. I'm not out to challenge sensibilities quite -that- much."




Angel chimes in with a laugh, "Actually I know.. (sad look) make that  knew quite a few wizards and witches back when.  Some good.  Some dastardly (frown).  But running around. . .  Um.  Skyclad they call it now??? could actually be quite fun and refreshing.  Sad to think there is still a hang up on that."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

Viridian shrugs.

"It has its place. It's useful for invoking some presences, or for people who need the little extra boost you get from not having anything between you and your sources. Hasn't been an issue for me yet, and it's a good idea to fit in when you can. Makes things easier in the long run."

She gazes piercingly at Joseph.

"You must be older than you look."

(as he's immune to illusion, Joseph sees not Viridian, but Thessaly. A woman in her early twenties, quite pretty, with the aforementioned short, kind of messy pink/brown hair, a piercing in her left eyebrow, dressed in a white t shirt, a leather jacket, and a pair of baggy drawstringed flannel pants that look more like pajamas than streetwear.)


----------



## Elric (Jul 21, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> He approaches the angel and the wrestler with some trepidation. "My name is Salix," he says as he nears the pair, in a soft and airy voice that does not seem fitting for a seven-foot-tall tree creature. "Were you also summoned here?"




Nitro figures out how he's going to remember his social security number- call his girlfriend Melina, who is also his agent!  He dials her on his cell phone and she remembers his Social Security number!  He's lucky that she's so smart and tells her as much.  She has to go- she's meeting Paris Hilton at the club soon.  OK.

Then he sees the walking tree.  "My name is Salix.  Were you also summoned here?" it asks.  Make that a walking, talking tree.  Still not much competition for the ladies!  Nitro recognizes this thing!

"Indeed!  You're the guy from Lord of the Rings, right?  Except I thought you were taller- I guess those little creatures (the word is on the tip of his tongue) were really quite small after all.  There are a bunch of people already in the van- that keypad magically lets you in- at least, that's what it looks like to me."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian shrugs.
> 
> "It has its place. It's useful for invoking some presences, or for people who need the little extra boost you get from not having anything between you and your sources. Hasn't been an issue for me yet, and it's a good idea to fit in when you can. Makes things easier in the long run."
> 
> ...




Angel answers, "Lets just say there might be difficulty trying to put all the candles on my birthday cake.  I hear us old folks get cranky when we starting thinking about it too much though *laugh*"

Then he looks out a window and tries to roll/power it down.  Assuming he can he says, "Nitro and Salix why not come on inside?"


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jul 21, 2007)

"Fortunately for you," Salix says to Angel, before he vanishes into the van, "my body has a composition unique even among plant organisms that allows it to synthesize nourishment from even minor exposure to solar radiation, so that I do not require sustenance beyond sunlight, not even water." Salix's face twists itself into a strange shape perhaps meant to be a smile. "All the more pizza for you."

After he is left alone with Nitro, Salix nods. "Oh, I was one of them, yes. It was all done with camera trickery, you see, angles and perspective. I was among those who tore the dam down—the one on the far right. Look for me next time you watch the second film..." He nods to the keypad. "Shall we join the others? I am anxious to meet everyone."

And, assuming Angel does manage to roll down the window, Salix gestures to the wrassler beside him. "I thought it polite to wait for Mr. Nitro to enter first, as he arrived before me."


----------



## Elric (Jul 21, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> And, assuming Angel does manage to roll down the window, Salix gestures to the wrassler beside him. "I thought it polite to wait for Mr. Nitro to enter first, as he arrived before me."




"Thanks, Salix.  Let me enter this code before I forget."  Nitro enters the code and is sucked into the vehicle.

"Wow, nice car!" he exclaims, as he briefly looks at the goods in one of the boxes.  

Seeing that no one is driving, he says "Well, I guess I can drive.  I bet this thing handles like a charm."  Nitro sits down in the driver's seat.

Then he turns around.  "Oh, introductions.  I'm Johnny Nitro.  You've probably seen me on TV.  Strong, tough, incredibly good-looking.  And watch out for my uncontrollable flaming dragon punch" (he winks)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

Thessaly keeps staring at Joseph for a moment, then shrugs and says to Johnny, "Are you sure we need a driver? Everything's been pretty automated up to now."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

" Considering how much everything else has cost so far I'm not going to be surprised if The Man In The Iron Mask doesn't spring for a battleship towed by helicopters to pick us up, or float us up to outer space to visit his masculinely shaped secret space ship."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jul 21, 2007)

Salix plods over to the keypad and punches in Isaac Ridley's social security number.

When he appears inside the car, he swivels in place for a few moments, getting his bearings and taking in the others gathered, before making a brief bow; the plants on his body rustle as he does so, and a minty fragrance, apparently emanating from some of the aforementioned foliage, fills the van.

"Good evening, ladies," he says politely, in his quiet voice, to the assembled women. "I apologize for interrupting your conversation. I wished to introduce myself--my name is Salix--and to say that it is a pleasure to meet you all."

This said, he falls silent, and folds himself up into a meditative posture in his designated chair, but turned so that he may continue to survey the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

"What's with the obsession with cost?" Viridian asks Spirit. "For one thing, we honestly have no idea how much any of this actually cost. If it was built using various superhuman abilities, it might be pretty cheap in terms of money. For another...who cares if it's expensive? That doesn't tell us anything except that this organization has money to burn. We'll find out if it's worthwhile when we actually meet them."

If she had more to say, it was interrupted by Salix's appearance, which leaves the witch at a loss for words.

"Uh...hi," she manages after a moment.


----------



## Elric (Jul 21, 2007)

Nitro looks around.  Is there a key in the ignition?  Some other obvious way to turn the car on?  If there is, he'll turn the car on and try to find some mood-lightening music to play- he's looking for "California" or something like it (at least something with the word California in the title!).


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "What's with the obsession with cost?" Viridian asks Spirit. "For one thing, we honestly have no idea how much any of this actually cost. If it was built using various superhuman abilities, it might be pretty cheap in terms of money. For another...who cares if it's expensive? That doesn't tell us anything except that this organization has money to burn. We'll find out if it's worthwhile when we actually meet them."




" How someone spends money tells you a lot about a person or an organization. What does a person consider necessities or the price of doing business? There was a mobster once...his name is unimportant, he had these kids hired to taste his food for him. Before he'd drink a drop of water, he'd have this little kid take a sip. The royal treatment. 'Price of doing business,' he'd say, and have a man gutted and floating in the river for taking an extra hour off to go see his kid's play - because he considered himself a frugal man."

Spirit smiles.

" It didn't stop the last kid from stabbing him in the eye one day, of course. Tough luck that, I suppose."

" It's hard to find good help sometimes."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 21, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> " How someone spends money tells you a lot about a person or an organization. [...]."




 "And this organization, whatever it may be, has allocated its funds to bring criminals to justice"  Nightweaver murmers, just loud enough to be heard, "Telling indeed."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

"Not everyone who spends money is a mobster," Viridian points out. "And the guy in your story had way deeper problems than a fetish for conspicuous consumption. I'm not saying you're wrong...I'm just saying we should really wait and see before we jump to conclusions, alright?"


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "And this organization, whatever it may be, has allocated its funds to bring criminals to justice"  Nightweaver murmurs, just loud enough to be heard, "Telling indeed."




" Right. Because they said so. That's so comforting. They've obviously got nothing to hide and the best of motives, since they were so upfront about contacting us and arranging a meeting. So far all we _know_ they're allocating funds to is usurping the airwaves, finding out fairly confidential information about people as a prequel to a recruiting attempt, throwing a teleporter into a _van_, and some guy's flashy mask...These guys are like the pimps of recruiting, all flash and implicit force. It doesn't make them automatically bad people, but it's seriously tacky as all hell."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 21, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> " Right. Because they said so. That's so comforting. They've obviously got nothing to hide and the best of motives, since they were so upfront about contacting us and arranging a meeting. So far all we _know_ they're allocating funds to is usurping the airwaves, finding out fairly confidential information about people as a prequel to a recruiting attempt, throwing a teleporter into a _van_, and some guy's flashy mask...These guys are like the pimps of recruiting, all flash and implicit force. It doesn't make them automatically bad people, but it's seriously tacky as all hell."




 "And yet, we came."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2007)

"  Because they know where I live, and unless we exit onto the North Pole and meet Santa Claus that means at the very least they deserve one hell of a scolding for being nosy."


----------



## Victim (Jul 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Under the mask, Thessaly nods at Star. "Thanks."




"No problem."


> Thess lets that dangle a moment, then says, "I know that the word witch has a lot of baggage hanging on it. Even in an age of miracles, when men and women fly around shooting fire and whatnot at each other, it's still hard for people to accept. Accepting magic means you have to question everything you thought you knew, so it's okay if you're skeptical, or if you want to mock. It's nothing I haven't heard before."
> 
> "Just understand that if we do wind up working together, eventually you will have to work what I do into whatever system you believe in."




"I don't really have an issue with your religious beliefs; to be honest, they all seem kind of weird to me," Megan replies, glancing back at the winged guy.  _Probably a good idea to get to know people better before seriously discussing religion or the lack thereof._  "Don't worry, I think my belief system is sufficiently robust," she says, smiling.

As Angel and Nitro start moving up front, Shooting Star stops tapping on the window - _Everyone's coming inside anyway._  "Please don't crowd."  Then she gracefully slips back into the rear, taking care to keep her hands well out of the way.

"Hello, Salix." 



			
				Nightweaver said:
			
		

> "And this organization, whatever it may be, has allocated its funds to bring criminals to justice" Nightweaver murmers, just loud enough to be heard, "Telling indeed."




"That's an assumption.  We can see that they've allocated funds to convince us that they want to bring criminals to justice.  Not particularly telling at all.  At this point, the assumptions that these backers are righteous crusaders or connected to the mob because they have money and like secrecy seem equally unwarranted.  Instead of advancing pet theories based on scant evidence, consider how to get more information."  _Temper, temper._

"And we're still short one super."

Shooting Star then starts screwing around with 'her' computer terminal, taking deep breaths as she pokes at the keyboard with her pen.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

Thess blinks.

"We are? How can you tell? Was there someone else hovering around outside? You did a head count?"

Her tone is honestly surprised, not challenging or dubious. Clearly it hadn't occurred to her to count the people outside, and now she was thinking maybe she should have.


----------



## Elric (Jul 21, 2007)

"Man", Johnny Nitro thinks, "this witch girl isn't too bright.  Well, maybe just not very observant.  Too much time spent reading books- kind of like my professors at UC Davis"

He replies, "Eight sets of equipment.  Seven of us.  That leaves one person missing.  This isn't LA- there probably aren't any midnight traffic jams holding him or (_Nitro hopes_) her up.  Wonder what it is."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

(ooc - Hee...or is cursed with a player with a short memory. )

"Even if eight were invited," Viridian says, rubbing her chin ruefully. "It doesn't mean eight showed up. Any of us could have decided not to come."

_Well, that sure made a good impression. For my next trick, I'll backfire a spell and turn myself into a frog. Ugh._


----------



## Victim (Jul 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Even if eight were invited," Viridian says, rubbing her chin ruefully. "It doesn't mean eight showed up. Any of us could have decided not to come."
> [/i]




"You're right, the last person might not be coming.  We'll still probably have to wait the full half hour to find out though."  _And 30 minutes feels like hours._ 

Megan starts exploring the computer system, assuming it's not locked down.  [Computers +17, taking 10]

_Well, this is great.  I wanted to work with some more experienced super heroes, but pretty much everyone seems greener than me.  And while I don't have much room to talk, there are some real characters here.  Umm, Nightweaver - thank goodness that everyone's names are displayed on the screens - rations her words like she might run out of them.  Spirit seems a bit paranoid, and obsessed with organized crime.  Salix the weird plant guy is at least polite.  The wrestler couldn't remember his social security number.  The 'angel' is taking advantage of belief systems altered by early contact with extradimensional travelers.  Viridian seems okay, if religious and unobservant.  And then there's guns.  It's not supposed to be like this, but you'd think I'd be used to that feeling by now._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

Regarding cost of the teleporters (rolls checks for Thess), Thess knows that with a bit of research she could make a limited use short-range triggered teleport device rather inexpensively....it would probably be separate form the keypad, but be triggered by the keypad's computer displaying a rune or playing a certain tone or something.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "You're right, the last person might not be coming.  We'll still probably have to wait the full half hour to find out though."  _And 30 minutes feels like hours._
> 
> Megan starts exploring the computer system, assuming it's not locked down.  [Computers +17, taking 10]
> 
> _Well, this is great.  I wanted to work with some more experienced super heroes, but pretty much everyone seems greener than me.  And while I don't have much room to talk, there are some real characters here.  Umm, Nightweaver - thank goodness that everyone's names are displayed on the screens - rations her words like she might run out of them.  Spirit seems a bit paranoid, and obsessed with organized crime.  Salix the weird plant guy is at least polite.  The wrestler couldn't remember his social security number.  The 'angel' is taking advantage of belief systems altered by early contact with extradimensional travelers.  Viridian seems okay, if religious and unobservant.  And then there's guns.  It's not supposed to be like this, but you'd think I'd be used to that feeling by now._




Megan finds that the system is too locked-down to hack.  It seems that is is not taking input from the keyboard at all, though she does notice from its apparent composition that it almost certainly has a touch-screen, though if it does, that too is not responding.  She cannot find any other method of input.  To hack it, she would actually have to start disassembling it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

Joseph knows all the public details about Johnny Nitro, as well as the recent victories of the others, if publicly known.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

The keys are in fact in the ignition.  It does allow Johnny to start it up.  The screen on the driver-side dashboard remains blank, however, and his name remains at his previous seat. There are a whole lot of extra knobs and buttons and switches, but he does not know what they do.  The windows appear to be capable of rolling down, but no one can figure out how to do it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 22, 2007)

Nitro starts the car, and puts on the song "California."  He can't quite figure out how to roll down a window, but still, life is good.


----------



## Victim (Jul 22, 2007)

Unwilling to start taking the computer apart, Megan sits back and listens to the music.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone jumps out of the way as Nitro seems to nearly run him over.

(Cue Optic)


----------



## Elric (Jul 22, 2007)

Nitro drives around the parking lot in the van to see how it handles.  "This thing handles great!" he calls out as he takes a turn at nearly breath-stopping speed.  

Then he sees the figure right in front of the car.  SCREECH!  Nitro slams on the brakes and comes to a stop just inches short of him.  Hope everyone else was wearing seatbelts.  Nitro wasn't.  His head slams into the steering wheel, leaving a dent in the steering wheel and temporarily stunning him...although he's fine in a moment.  

"Well", says a chastened Nitro, "I guess you really should always wear your seatbelt."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Well", says a chastened Nitro, "I guess you really should always wear your seatbelt."




Angel first looks relieved that they missed whomever and then quips, "And they gave you a license and not me eh?"

To the rest, "Well, I better see if I can't go appologize and or introduce ourselves after that... "  And he tries to teleport out of the van to great the new commer/passerby.

Assuming he can teleport out then... 

Saying, "I am terribly sorry Nitro got a bit excited behind the wheel.. Are you alright?  My name is Angel.  And you are?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

Viridian coughs, having managed to get her seatbelt on just in time, but still crammed against the restraining straps by the rapid deceleration.

"What was that? Did you almost hit a squirrel or something?"


----------



## Elric (Jul 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "What was that? Did you almost hit a squirrel or something?"




"That sure looks like our missing superhero."  (And a guy.  Drat!)

"Sorry about that!  Come on in, the van is fine!" Nitro calls out, in a loud voice.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2007)

The music station suddenly changes to Captain Jack as the figure turns to Angel "OH no problem, Mr Angel, I hadn't expected him to be THAT bad at driving, but It's all good."  The guy smiles as the vans lights turn on, illuminating his distinctive form.  A tall, Muscular man in a Red and Black suit wearing a visor and grinning.  "Name's Optic, and I believe I'm the last to arrive.  Sorry I'm late, spotted a mugging on my way over."  He grins as they walk to the van door. "I love this song."  He nods to the Nitro "Don't worry, man, I'm fine. You OK?"

[sblock=ooc]
using Datalink on the van for dramatic effect.  [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jul 22, 2007)

Shooting Star wasn't wearing her seatbelt either.  _What the?_ she thinks, sliding off her seat during Nitro's abrupt turn.  Quickly killing her motion relative to the van with her flight, Megan looks to the front and catches a glimpse of someone in the path of the vehicle.  _Hell._  Unable to perfectly match the van's decceleration, Shooting Star only narrowly avoids slamming herself into the rear doors.

_Stop.  Count to ten..._   About a second after the near miss, Megan comments coolly: "If there's some kind of problem, I can drive."


----------



## Elric (Jul 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> - "Name's Optic, and I believe I'm the last to arrive.  Sorry I'm late, spotted a mugging on my way over."  He grins as they walk to the van door. "I love this song."  He nods to the Nitro "Don't worry, man, I'm fine. You OK?"




"Hey, I'm fine.  I've got a skull of iron- really, last month I got a little too drunk and had a friend hit me in the head with a baseball bat for kicks, and I was fine after a minute.  But maybe you should drive.  With a visor that cool-looking, I bet you can see in the dark."

Nitro takes his seat in the back.  "Sorry about that, ladies and gents.  Got a little carried away.  But boy, what a sweet car."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

Optic grinned as he hopped into the van "Yeah, amongst other things.  So that's all of us, it looks like.. They said at 1230 we'd receive instructions, I doubt they have sensors to tell them when to start these computers.. So I guess we're supposed to wait the remaining 12 minutes 38 seconds.. I assume you've all introduced yourselves to each other?" He says as he looks at the computer, noting it's not hooked up and wondering whether it's worth trying to link into..
Meanwhile, he thinks to himself "So who do we have here..."
[sblock=OOC] Well Informed, Gather Info check + 16 for each person in the van to see how much I know about them.
*EDIT: If possible, I'll take 10.. I have Quickness 6 : Mental*
Also Time Sense, I just chose a random time.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2007)

Once Optic moves into the drivers seat, it seems that your patrons become aware that you are ready. On your screens, the metal man appears, and says 

"Welcome to the Trust.  I am Mr. Grey, The Trustee.  I run the organization on behalf of its numerous anonymous benefactors, and keep the interests of these sponsors separated from the operations of the Trust.  

We have chosen you from a vast array of possible heroes for this honor.  As an example of the resources that we have at our disposal, we have placed some files on your terminals (Mr. Grey's window shrinks to only include an eigth of the screen, in the top right corner).  These are YOUR files.  You are entitled to know what we have found about you so far."

Paging through the documents, you find what could just as easily be a complete narrative of your lives.  Report cards, medical records, bank records, news clippings,  assorted photos, even files from government agencies, foreign and domestic.  They even have your AEGIS files (AEGIS is a federal agency in charge of fighting supercrime and tracking super-activity).  You are all relieved to find out that none of your AEGIS files include secret identities, they mostly track your supercareers and public activities, and in every case you are classified as Heroes (the classify supers as Heroes, Villains, Wildcards, and Inactives).  None of the foreign files have secret identities either, but in a couple cases there were some close calls your were not aware of when traveling abroad.  Not every country chooses not to actively seek to find supers' real identities.

"If you wish to leave, please exit the vehicle immediately, and tell no one of this.  If you wish to stay, you must go to the Oxodyne Corporation facility at the docks, and proceed to the basement.  Ms. White, our Director of Personnel, will meet you there, , and begin the next step in your initiation.

You will find assorted equipment near your seats.  This is a standard starting package. One item of note is the weapon, which may surprise some of you.  In our experience, there are times when individuals such as yourselves either lack access to your powers or do not want to display them, and some of you have no other way of dealing with enemies at range.  Thus, this service pistol is issued to every Trust hero.  Another item of note is the iPhone.  This modified version has special encryption features, and can be used for receiving mission data.  It also includes two lines.  Use one for non-Trust business, and reserve the other for your hero identity only.

The boxes in the back contains more technology, including surveillance equipment,  heavier weaponry, and utility items such as a fire extinguisher and some blocks of C4."


----------



## Elric (Jul 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Paging through the documents, you find what could just as easily be a complete narrative of your lives.  Report cards, medical records, bank records, news clippings,  assorted photos, even files from government agencies, foreign and domestic.




(OOC: Hmm.  I'm going to assume that we're only seeing the details of our own lives.  Also, if AEGIS hasn't figured out Nitro's real identity, they're in trouble )

Johnny Nitro beams as he takes in his wrestling accomplishments and looks with pride at the copy of his UC Davis diploma (bachelors in Geology and a minor in film!).  He also realizes that the paparazzi certainly keep busy...  Now time to get to the superhero team initiation rituals- that's sort of like Scientology, right?


----------



## Raylis (Jul 23, 2007)

Nightweaver frowns looking over the information, _ . o O {They've certainly gathered a lot of information in a short amount of time}_ she thinks, follding her arms across her stomach.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hmm.  I'm going to assume that we're only seeing the details of our own lives.  Also, if AEGIS hasn't figured out Nitro's real identity, they're in trouble )




Nitro does not have a secret identity.  Thus, they do not know his secret identity.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

"If they start scanning for Thetans, that's the danger sign," Viridian says to Nitro as she inspects the file. At first it seems horrifying, but then she figures...if they have government cooperation, that explains a lot of the public data. The rest is the result of simple data mining...more advanced than Googling, but the same principle. None of this stuff was really 'private.' Companies, agencies, news articles...it was all out there. Sobering, but not evidence of a massive conspiracy.

She can't help but cough a nervous laugh at the mention of heavier weaponry and C-4. 

"Boy Scout motto followers we have here," she quips. "Are we all going?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2007)

Optic realizes that something is trying to remotely access his datalink power, and it does so successfully.  A HUD appears on his visor, with the route mapped and a number of menus and other options that he finds he can control directly.  It would take a while to figure out everything the system can do, but he realizes that other than the steering wheel and the gas and brake pedals, the entire thing is operated by the HUD on the visor.  After a little digging he finds that that is the default setting, and he can control all or none of the vehicles movement with the HUD, and anything in between.  He does find that the van is capable of very high speeds for a land vehicle, has limited physical and electronic shielding, and an advanced communications system with encryption, interception, police band scanners, etc.  From here can can also alter the opacity of the windows or rolls them down, as well as activate the doors.  There seem to be a set of additional advanced features that it is not allowing him access to at the moment.  

As he is somewhat knowledgable about the business world, he is aware that OxCorp manufactures and packages pharmaceuticals at that facility, and it has its own private dock.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

"I know where we're going.  Anybody getting out, or shall we go?"  Once all have confirmed, Optic engages the van and begins driving, pulling up the files (what he can) about his companions on his visor while driving.
"Jeez, this thing is built like a tank.. So why'd you decide to join up?" He says to whoever happens to be closest.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I know where we're going.  Anybody getting out, or shall we go?"  Once all have confirmed, Optic engages the van and begins driving, pulling up the files (what he can) about his companions on his visor while driving.
> "Jeez, this thing is built like a tank.. So why'd you decide to join up?" He says to whoever happens to be closest.




Angel replies, "I dost not think we have Optic.  I think we are all willing to listen to what they are pitching though, or we would not be here.  Did you already join?"


[Edited to refelct Elric's comment above...  When I re-read the post he is probably correct.  I will assume since Angel was a 'statue' for the last several thousand years or so, that the records pick up when he came back into play/reliably recorded history as it were...  If not let me know exactly how far they go back...


----------



## Elric (Jul 23, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> (Presumably, is this correct DM_Matt?) Angel sighs mentaly in relief and thinks to himself *There records don't go back that far on him.  Nor do they mention his secret identity.  Hmm..  Wait!  They just said they would share what they know...  If they know his secret identity and its not in the files.  Then apprently the files do not tell _everything_ now do they...*




[OOC: I don't think so.  The AEGIS files (those are the files from the government organization) are what doesn't mention his secret identity.  They are sharing your AEGIS (government) file with you, since they have access to it.  Presumably the files from the Trust do mention your secret identity, if you have one.]


----------



## Victim (Jul 23, 2007)

_Well, I knew only the thinnest of boundaries protected my civilian ID - there's too much information in my medical history for any lasting secrets.  The biggest surprise is that AEGIS doesn't know - even if they weren't trying to dig up secret IDs, you'd think that their agents would figure it accidently.  Hmm, maybe one did, and then didn't record it in the file._  Megan hurriedly closes the files with old report cards and medical records, only reading the agency reports.

"I'm still in, so far." _Even if I did just nearly crash into a bunch of heavy weapons and explosives.  Not sure how C4 counts as a utility device.  You know, guns as secret ID preserving weapon makes some sense.  All this secret agent stuff is somewhat offputting, but I think I've done enough nothing.  _ 

Taking up the iPhone, Megan comments idly,  "I've never had a cellphone before."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Further paging through the records finally reveals some memos on you guys, tracking how they found out secret identities.  Usually, they managed to follow you undetected from crime scenes, either directly or electronically.  In other cases, they managed to use fingerprints and DNA to confirm suspicions garnered from collection of photos and other documentary evidence.  All-in-all, it was pretty standard, albeit high-tech, detective work.  The names of the writers of the memos are removed, but they are all addressed to an "Alpha Black" and CC'd to an "Alpha Grey" and "Alpha White."  There is also mention of you being potentials for something called "Sigma Team."

Angel:  They know about the circumstances of your awakening, and have some idea of how you got there, pieced together from myth.

Elric: You are correct.  The not listing secret identities thing refers only to the AEGIS files.

Optic:  When you try to access other people's files, and the Trust network in general, you get a message saying "Access Denied.  User Level "Prospective" Not Authorized."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 24, 2007)

"It seems that we were not chosen lightly  Nightweaver murmers  "Nor were we the first; if they named their groups in sucession of the Greek Alphabet." She quickly closes a photo of a group of girls outside a Sorority House.

OOC: okay, so not impicitly stated, but looking back on her personality and background, it makes sense for her to be a Greek


----------



## Elric (Jul 24, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "It seems that we were not chosen lightly  Nightweaver murmers  "Nor were we the first; if they named their groups in sucession of the Greek Alphabet." She quickly closes a photo of a group of girls outside a Sorority House.[/color]




"I don't know about the alphabetical order thing.  Can you imagine being team Iota- 'not making an iota of difference.'  That's a crummy slogan.  They probably just picked a name that sounded good."



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> "I've never had a cellphone before."



_Wow, that's totally bizarre._  Nitro looks at her as if she's from another planet for a second, ignoring Salix, who is sitting next to her.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "I don't know about the alphabetical order thing.  Can you imagine being team Iota- 'not making an iota of difference.'  That's a crummy slogan.  They probably just picked a name that sounded good."
> 
> 
> _Wow, that's totally bizarre._  Nitro looks at her as if she's from another planet for a second, ignoring Salix, who is sitting next to her.




Angel says, "Maybe.  But it could just as well be either multiple teams or those who went before.  Witness the 8 sets of equipment and such.  They do seem big on numbers and counting.  Either way we can just ask soon enough I hope."


Thinking to self as he reviews his file, *These people have some idea of who or what I am.  Far more than I am comfortable with.  Far more.  Still human history only goes back so far.  Chuckle.  I bet that at least eats 'em a bit...*


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Meanwhile, the directions lead Optic to the OxCorp compound.  The area is fenced off, and there is a front entrance with one of those parking attendant booths and electronically-controlled crossbar.  It does seem that there is someone in the booth.  Within is a largely-empty, medium-sized parking lot and three main buildings.  One is the OxCorp office building, about 6 stories tall, with a research facility next to it, of the same height, with a partially-open-air bridge connecting them.  Both are white with lots of tinted glass windows, the reflective, one-way kind.  (The buildings are clearly labeled) Behind them is a low, sprawling facility that is probably a warehouse, and connects to the docks.  There is also a half-covered vehicle shelter by what looks like a loading dock with three large trucks parked there. Two small trucks with canvas covers seem to be driving around.  There also seem to be an unusual number of guards, in pairs, both patrolling and guarding the doors to the buildings.   Also odd is the fact that most seem to be carrying TEC-9 and MAC-10 machine pistols, quite a bit heavier weapons than security guards would ordinarily carry.

As the coast is a little curvy here, as you approach you see a large yacht attached to the dock.  It is labeled "Dreaming Destiny."


----------



## Victim (Jul 24, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "It seems that we were not chosen lightly  Nightweaver murmers  "Nor were we the first; if they named their groups in sucession of the Greek Alphabet." She quickly closes a photo of a group of girls outside a Sorority House.




"Well, we know we weren't the first, since they mentioned the experiences of other agents and guns.  The letters might also relate to hierarchy, with levels after alpha generally being lower ranking."

Shooting Star turns away from Nitro's incredulous stare, flushes slightly, and busies herself in a careful examination of the phone's features.  _Serves me right for opening my mouth.  Hmm, I could use a GPS, long range navigation and altitude are pretty tough._


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Eying the heavily armed Doom Patrols outside the buildings, Viridian says dryly, "Now the basement. Lets hope someone got the memo out to these guys that we're coming."

She unbuckles her seat belt and slides over to the door, waiting for the van to park to get out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Eying the heavily armed Doom Patrols outside the buildings, Viridian says dryly, "Now the basement. Lets hope someone got the memo out to these guys that we're coming."
> 
> She unbuckles her seat belt and tries to open the side panel door of the van...




(So are you parking on the street somewhere and walking?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

(oops...sigh...I jumped the gun...I'll edit my post. Sorry. )

(gragh, been doing that too much lately. Must slow down.)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2007)

"Well looks like we're here."  Optic pulls up to the parking attendants booth and rolls down the window.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Well looks like we're here."  Optic pulls up to the parking attendants booth and rolls down the window.




The parking attendant, a muscular Hispanic man with a tattoo of a dog or wolf of some sort on his neck, looks at Optic, seemingly slightly surprised at his visor, and says "Who are you and what is your business here?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

While Optic is talking to the guard, the rest of you notice one of the cover trucks stops next to the far side of the office building, its back sticking out slightly.  A guard patrol changes course and moves to a group of parked cars.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 24, 2007)

_ Mac-10's? Why are they carrying gangbanger guns instead of something that can actually hit something? _ Spirit sighs.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> _ Mac-10's? Why are they carrying gangbanger guns instead of something that can actually hit something? _ Spirit sighs.




(And James Heard makes HIS Streetwise check, reminding Spirit to attempt HERS.  She notes that MAC-10s are common primarily among gangbangers, and that TEC-9s are also popular because they can be bought  legally and easily converted to automatics. Additionally, she notes that the Cholos often bear wolf tattoos.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The parking attendant, a muscular Hispanic man with a tattoo of a dog or wolf of some sort on his neck, looks at Optic, seemingly slightly surprised at his visor, and says "Who are you and what is your business here?"




OOC: To speed things along here

IC: Angel leans forward a bit with a firm but semi friendly smile on his face and looks at the guard and (using his name if he sees a tag...) "We have an appointment with Ms. White.  We are expected, but by all means feel free to check."

He htinks to himself, *For a group that seems so organized, you would think we would be on a list to look for.  I mean its not like we blend.*


----------



## Elric (Jul 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (And James Heard makes HIS Streetwise check, reminding Spirit to attempt HERS.  She notes that MAC-10s are common primarily among gangbangers, and that TEC-9s are also popular because they can be bought  legally and easily converted to automatics. Additionally, she notes that the Cholos often bear wolf tattoos.




Assuming Spirit notes this out loud: Johnny Nitro leans to whoever is next to him and says "Ever consider that this might be both a meeting place and an assignment for evildoers to bring to justice?  If so, I can hardly wait!"  Nitro quietly unbuckles his seat belt.

(OOC: I'm assuming there are doors on the side of the van that we can easily get out of if necessary- no fancy electronics required- let me know if this isn't the case)

Edit- I guess Spirit didn't note it out loud.  Well, I bet Optic notes it at some point since he has +4 Streetwise.  If so, apply these comments then.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: Spirit isn't noting it out loud. Nothing else of the "this all smells wrong" nature has been received well by the group and there's really no indication that anything polite might come of informing anyone of anything new now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

(OOC - lol...we're off to a great start as a group here. )


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2007)

Shooting Star barely spares the guards a glance: _The guards have guns.   Big deal.  It's not like they're packing black market blaster weapons.  Besides, if something was suspicious, Spirit would be launching into a rant or anecdote, not sighing.  Maybe she was one of those children poison testers, that might explain her attitudes.  Then maybe I should try to be more sympathetic._

She'll continue to keep an ear out while waiting for the guys up front to finish talking to the guard.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Viridian twists in her seat to watch the covered truck and the guards going out to the car.

It seemed funny to her that the guard wasn't expecting them. Who put together an elaborate package like this van, only to forget to notify the guards?

Come to think of it...

"There're a lot of guards here aren't there?" she remarks.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 25, 2007)

> "There're a lot of guards here aren't there?" she remarks.



Spirit shrugs.

" No."


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "There're a lot of guards here aren't there?" she remarks.




"I think so.  Say, can anyone read minds or make that guy really friendly so we can see if anyone is up to something here?  Like 'look into my eyes, now you're my friend' kind of thing?  A guy I joined up with for a while to fight The Cult of the Yellow Sign could do that... he was great and really good-looking"

(OOC: Shayuri: I just noticed you haven't specified an Area type for your Emotion Control power )


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

"Ha ha," Vi replies dryly to Spirit. "Seriously though. It seems a little overguarded. I mean, if they can make things like this van, what must the building be like? And if it's as secure as that, why bother with all the guards? It practically screams out, 'hey, something important is here.' And anything strong enough to get in would be strong enough that no amount of guards with guns would stop it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

The guard picks up a phone and says, "Some people are here to see a Ms. White.  Should i let them in?"  After a pause while he listens, he says "Alright, I''ll do that."  Then he turns to Optic.  "You will be allowed in, but I've been told that we must search your van first.  We've had a lot of threats recently, so we cannot be too careful.  Will you please turn off your engine, step out of the van and come with me around the back?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

By the way, you all discover that you can text message each other through your terminals.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> By the way, you all discover that you can text message each other through your terminals.





As Angel leans back to wait for Optic to get out or not he does a quick notice (+17) check to see if there are some hidden weapons or whatever.  Maybe these guards are just bait to distract form real defenses.  And using about th eother half of his quickness to rapidly text to all.

"I think it doest not make much sense that the gate guard should not know we are comming.   It is their truckling.. van and they should know what is in it by monitoring.  We do not blend either, so how hard is it to mistake us?   Or is this a test of some sort? Does anyone have other thoughts?"

"We should be preparith to act just in case.   Can anyone group teleport us if the jug... jig is up?  Maybe to behind where we might be attacked from?"


----------



## Raylis (Jul 25, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> "I think it doest not make much sense that the gate guard should not know we are comming.   It is their truckling.. van and they should know what is in it by monitoring.  We do not blend either, so how hard is it to mistake us?   Or is this a test of some sort? Does anyone have other thoughts?"
> 
> "We should be preparith to act just in case.   Can anyone group teleport us if the jug... jig is up?  Maybe to behind where we might be attacked from?"




 "One, maybe two from shadow to shadow  Nightweaver awnsers,  "Or if you rather I can cover the area with darkness. 

 OOC: are these guards in rent a cop uniforms, company uniforms, no uniform? What are they wearing besides heavy arms?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

Optic thinks back to when he was looking over the info while driving, if there was any indication of HOW they were supposed to get in.
"Of course sir, just one moment." He says to the guard, simultaneously sending a text to the rest of them "Someone hide the stuff, and if any of you have a way of looking normal, might wanna do it." and scanning through the vans systems to see if it has some way of hiding their 'firepower'

*OOC: ALSO, I had planned on using my disguise to appear to be *random nondescript dude with glasses* when the guy looked at me, can we assume I did?
And finally.. How's Fenris get a +17 notice? PL limits us to 16. typo?*


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic thinks back to when he was looking over the info while driving, if there was any indication of HOW they were supposed to get in.
> "Of course sir, just one moment." He says to the guard, simultaneously sending a text to the rest of them "Someone hide the stuff, and if any of you have a way of looking normal, might wanna do it." and scanning through the vans systems to see if it has some way of hiding their 'firepower'
> 
> *OOC: ALSO, I had planned on using my disguise to appear to be *random nondescript dude with glasses* when the guy looked at me, can we assume I did?
> And finally.. How's Fenris get a +17 notice? PL limits us to 16. typo?*




Bonuses from stats do not count towards the cap.  And yes, you can look normal.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "One, maybe two from shadow to shadow  Nightweaver awnsers,  "Or if you rather I can cover the area with darkness.
> 
> OOC: are these guards in rent a cop uniforms, company uniforms, no uniform? What are they wearing besides heavy arms?




They are wearing company security guard uniforms, identifiable by the logo on the shirt, and belts with radios, cell phones, and flashlights.  Some uniform's have matching hats, some don't.


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

Nitro texts Optic "Hey man, I know you can see in the dark.  Want to look around and tell me what's around here?  Are these guys evil-doers or just random scrubs?  Seems like this would make a great trap."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm assuming there are doors on the side of the van that we can easily get out of if necessary- no fancy electronics required- let me know if this isn't the case)




It is the case that the side doors work normally.


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

(OOC: I'm assuming that Angel is not going around in his winged form- that would probably startle the guard for sure, which it didn't seem to do.  I'm also assuming that this guard hasn't seen most of the van- including Nitro- yet.  If he's seen all of us or Angel in his winged form, this is a whole different ballgame)

"Trying something", Nitro types.

Nitro opens the side door and gets out of the vehicle (then closes it most of the way), looking regal but also needy.  "Hey man", he says to the guard.  "I'm Johnny Nitro- you've probably seen me on TV.  That guy (motions towards Optic) is my driver- Asian guy's my trainer.  I've got a problem- you've heard I have superpowers, right?  Well, they're not really superpowers- it's just The Juice [a foul-tasting white concoction that is the Strength equivalent of Zoom, the speed drug].  

But Bonesaw was experimenting with The Juice too and it turned him into a crazy rampaging monster.  Probably an imperfection somewhere.  I'm worried that my supply isn't pure.  I've got it so good as a hero right now, man.  I've got a lot of endorsement money riding on being a hero and not just a wrestler.  You guys are pharma, you can probably hook me up with the pure stuff.  I was told to ask for a Ms. White here- I don't know if she's real or if that's how people refer to The Juice- you know, like Mary Jane or something?  Think you can hook me up or take me to someone who can?  

(OOC: Hope for good Bluff check.  Luckily Nitro's relatively bulletproof)


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2007)

"optns
mke look nrml w pwr
port stuff out
lie - be spcl sec 4c
flee
atk
?"

_I'm not fond of typing.  So my IMs try to have an efficiency only matched those of hyperactive 12 year olds.  This has the subtle effect of discouraging people from sending me IMs, and instead using regular talking.  I win._

Then Nitro steps out and starts talking.

_Oh shi-- huh, that was actually a pretty clever story.  But isn't the strength booster drug Max?  Still not as bad as Zoom.  Temporarily powered druggies that go into cardiac arrest when KO'd are not easy to stop nonlethally.  

Hmm, this lie might only get Nitro and angel boy inside.  Well, if they stop looking, the quiet one can sneak us out one at a time if needed._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm assuming that Angel is not going around in his winged form- that would probably startle the guard for sure, which it didn't seem to do.  I'm also assuming that this guard hasn't seen most of the van- including Nitro- yet.  If he's seen all of us or Angel in his winged form, this is a whole different ballgame)
> 
> "Trying something", Nitro types.
> 
> ...




The guard says "You're Nitro!?!  You're the sh*t, man.  Look, I probably shouldn't get caught up in this, but I think you'll have a better chance of getting a good deal from "Ms. White," if that is waht she's going by now, if you came back tomorrow night.  Things are pretty busy in there right now for some reason, and so it might be harder to do that kind of commerce.  You're better off getting out of here for now, ya feel me?"

(Bluff v Sense Motive, Fame:Benefit in this case allowing his attractive to apply to male wrestling fans)


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The guard says "You're Nitro!?!  You're the sh*t, man.  Look, I probably shouldn't get caught up in this, but I think you'll have a better chance of getting a good deal from "Ms. White," if that is waht she's going by now, if you came back tomorrow night.  Things are pretty busy in there right now for some reason, and so it might be harder to do that kind of commerce.  You're better off getting out of here for now, ya feel me?"
> 
> (Bluff v Sense Motive, Fame:Benefit in this case allowing his attractive to apply to male wrestling fans)




"Hey, thanks a bunch man.  I didn't know what I was going to do.  Here's the least I can do for you"

<Nitro sees that the guy's name is Carlos>

Nitro pulls out a picture of team MNM holding up their tag-team trophies, writes "To Carlos, one swell dude" on it and signs it, then gives it to him.  He thanks him again and gets back in the car, saying "Ok, boys, no more chasing Vanna tonight.  Let's hit the clubs"

<Presumably the car then backs out and turns away>


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

"Thanks man!  Laterz!"  Carlos says, going back to his booth.


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

"Ok, guys", Nitro says after they've gone a reasonable distance.  "Something fishy is definitely going on here.  Most likely drug smuggling and our mission is to stop it.  But let's not go in the front- capiche?"


----------



## James Heard (Jul 25, 2007)

" Our prospective _employer _is beyond breaking the law because?"

_Because everyone knows that plastic explosives waiting in vans at major sporting venues is a good indicator of character, right up there with having confidential government files and a half dozen silencers,_ Spirit thinks dryly.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 25, 2007)

Spirit gets out of the van and flies back toward the gate in her phantom form, making a slow insubstantial pass through many of the outlying buildings and through/over the yacht.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Spirit gets out of the van and flies back toward the gate in her phantom form, making a slow insubstantial pass through many of the outlying buildings and through/over the yacht.




I presume that you mean activating the Insubstantial 4 AP as well as the complex one that begins with Morph but includes concealment, right? (In this case, the extra point of insubstantial does nothing, but you do get concealment)  If you only use the first one, you'll have to make a stealth check untrained.

To use her blending, she has to move quite slowly, but she does get some good information.  First of all, once airborne, she sees four men on each of the two main rooftops with heavier weaponry than the others.  In each group, two have shoulder-fired rocket launchers, and tend to stay in the center of their rooftops, near doors leading to the inside, one has an RPG, and another has a very large rifle.

She finds an outbuilding containing generators and a power station, with a pair of regular-seeming guards at the door, located next to the office building, on the opposite side as the loading dock and nearby truck shelter.  Speaking of the truck shelter, she does not find much there.  The large, white trucks are empty, though she finds a lockbox on the wall containing some keys that probably go to the trucks.

Getting to the dock, men are unloading crates and carting them into the warehouse.  


Looking around the yacht, it seems that some of the  men on board have much more advanced technology than the Cholos.  There are at least four men with tech visors of some sort and unusual weapons that look like shotguns fed by ammo canisters.

On the deck, two men are talking.  One is unmistakable: It is Numero Uno, leader of the Cholos.  An enormous, powerful, hairy man with slightly large ears and a somewhat oversized, jutting, lower face, he looks somewhat out of place in his fancy suit, though the pair of MAC-10s in harnesses inside his open jacket look more appropriate for him.  The other man is practically is opposite.  He is rail-thin and bony, of unknown ethnicity, but Spirit's best guesses are Central Asian or Middle Eastern, with a shriveled face and sunken eyes, and is draped in red robes of some sort.  He too is bearded, has a crazed look in his eyes, and laughs to himself periodically.  "Tis...a pleasure...heh, heh,  doing businessss with you, Lycan.  Once the packages, heh, heh, are unloaded and your cash take on board, the -- heh heh, houseguests you promised to hosssst will come join you." 

Suddenly, one of the men in the visors seems to spot her, and raises his weapon, unleashing a rapidfire storm of metallic spikes combusting as they cut through the air.  Fortunately, they go right through her.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 25, 2007)

No, she's just flying through. I don't particularly care if anyone sees.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

As Nitro was talking, Optic took a look around, and then when they get back in, backs up and heads down the street, just out of sight, before parkign again.
When Spirit floats out, he sits in the van and gazes around, talking to his new companions.
"Or maybe all the stuff going on IS them getting ready for us, though why we wouldn't be allowed instant access is anybody's guess.  I'm taking a look around right now, but I don't se anything suspicious yet... other than those gang-banger guns."

[sblock=ooc]
Damn, didn't know skill maxes didn't count stats.. Oh well,

One notice check for outside activity while waiting there, another one after we park, this time using X-ray Vision to get a look inside stuff.
Also, while we were driving away, Optic tries to listen in on their radio frequency to see if they say anything important or about the van.
+16 Notice super-sight (X-ray, True Sight, etc)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

"Points to Spirit," Viridian notes. "She smelled something from the start. Now it's looking like she was right. Question is, what do we do about it?"

"Lets wait until she gets back at least."


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

(OOC: Uh, this seems to be Spirit screwing the party over by first not saying anything when she notices the gang signs, now giving away the element of surprise completely by strolling through in the open and alerting everyone there... without first saying anything to anyone.  When Matt goes back and edits his post someone will probably figure out a way to affect her despite Insubstantial since she's making a slow pass through.  Power Stunts are useful things and Spirit has a total glass jaw (+4 Toughness save) when Insubstantial.  

So she might get mauled upon editing.  But she's fast so if she doesn't get stunned and have Insubstantial drop, she'll be able to fly out of there the round after being attacked.  Also, we've probably hooked the commlinks up by now- is Spirit saying anything while going on this jaunt?  Like the gang signs, what she's seeing, etc.?)


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Points to Spirit," Viridian notes. "She smelled something from the start. Now it's looking like she was right. Question is, what do we do about it?"




"Yeah.  I think we should get out of the van.  If this is a trap or set up, then the van and its gadgets are part of it too.  We can stay close enough to spot Spirit when she comes back."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

"I don't think the van's a trap.. If it were, with all these explosives in it we'd be dead by now.  hell, I could figure out a way to remote detonate all this stuff, and with what they've allready shown, I'm sure they could've set that up.  No, something else is going on."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Points to Spirit," Viridian notes. "She smelled something from the start. Now it's looking like she was right. Question is, what do we do about it?"
> 
> "Lets wait until she gets back at least."




Angel answers, "Please no one else go off and do whatever on their own unless it is to flat out leave.  I realize no one has even decided yet... But, if we are to be a team, don't we need to act like it?  We need to not only cover each others backs, but also to not cause problems going rogue too."

"So with that said, let see what she is up to and see if we can proactively help because we will cover each other, right?  And as in any, 'family' the 'yelling' part can take place later (laugh / sigh).  Besides (hardening feaures) just about the absolute worst thing you can do when things go 'pear shaped' is to sit around and not be unifed..."

---

Not sure at all what she is up to, Angel tries to contact spirit via comm/iphone, "Where are you?  What is happening?  Do you need help?"

---

OOC @Matt 

Did Angel spot anything liek weapons or other stuf with his notice?  

Also where is the van now in relationto the complex?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

*OOC: Also, DM_Matt pointed out that Spirit didn't make her streetwise check, but I'm pretty sure Optic's take 10 gets that info, which is why I posted it.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

"Maybe something else is going on...but frankly, I'm not confident enough of that to feel good about sitting on plastic explosive," Viridian replies. "Even if we DO leave the van."

She scoots back towards the equipment cases and starts looking through it for the aforementioned charges...then hesitates.

"I don't suppose any of you guys can see through the cases or knows about bomb disposal? Y'know, just in case it's wired to go when the cases are opened? It'd be kind of embarrassing to blow us all up on our first time out."


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I don't think the van's a trap.. If it were, with all these explosives in it we'd be dead by now.  hell, I could figure out a way to remote detonate all this stuff, and with what they've allready shown, I'm sure they could've set that up.  No, something else is going on."




"I mentioned before you arrived that it'd be much easier to take us out separately, if that was their intention.  But what if it's some other kind of trap - something like 'hey, look at all the guns and explosives those superterrorists had in their van when they attacked Oxy Corp for some nefarious purpose.'"

"I'm not trying to accuse anyone, but something doesn't seem right here.  It might be best to just try to deal with one issue at a time."

"Or we could try to sneak some people in to see Miss White, if we need more information.  I think two of you mentioned the ability to teleport, so you'd have some redundancy for escaping quickly even if one person gets KO'd."

OOC: I'm not sure that Spirit took any of the equipment; contacting her might be difficult.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 25, 2007)

"When she returns, Spirit can inform us of the layout. If this is a trial by fire we can formulate a plan to stop whatever is going on.  Nightweaver looks around,  "We should also be ready for a fight in case she decided to forego stealth or is spotted and leads hostiles to us; I don't know what kind of guns they had but they didn't look like the type typically employed by standard security.


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Also, DM_Matt pointed out that Spirit didn't make her streetwise check, but I'm pretty sure Optic's take 10 gets that info, which is why I posted it.*




Are you referring to this: 


			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (And James Heard makes HIS Streetwise check, reminding Spirit to attempt HERS. She notes that MAC-10s are common primarily among gangbangers, and that TEC-9s are also popular because they can be bought legally and easily converted to automatics. Additionally, she notes that the Cholos often bear wolf tattoos.



She did make the Streetwise check, she just didn't say anything.  Assuming you made your streetwise check and learned this as well, Nitro says:

"This seems like both a meeting place and an assignment for evildoers to bring to justice.  We beat up the members of the gang who are doing something illegal involving drugs, then Ms. White comes afterward to congratulate us and complete our initiation.  Maybe there's something in the basement that we're meant to find as part of this.  No way is she here (at least not out in the open) right now- they sent us to the dock to stop this gang.  A first test by combat.  I like their style!"


----------



## James Heard (Jul 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: Uh, this seems to be Spirit screwing the party over by first not saying anything when she notices the gang signs, now giving away the element of surprise completely by strolling through in the open and alerting everyone there... without first saying anything to anyone.  When Matt goes back and edits his post someone will probably figure out a way to affect her despite Insubstantial since she's making a slow pass through.  Power Stunts are useful things and Spirit has a total glass jaw (+4 Toughness save) when Insubstantial.
> 
> So she might get mauled upon editing.  But she's fast so if she doesn't get stunned and have Insubstantial drop, she'll be able to fly out of there the round after being attacked.  Also, we've probably hooked the commlinks up by now- is Spirit saying anything while going on this jaunt?  Like the gang signs, what she's seeing, etc.?)



OOC: You don't have wonder about "seems", you know, you could ask rather than open your mouth backwards and being rude about it. 

For the record, it has absolutely nothing to do with the party. James is bored. Spirit is bored. James never even thought about going in stealthy, so Spirit was never intended to be going in stealthy. Why should she be floating around stealthy, for crying out loud? She sees a bunch of guys with crappy machine pistols and there's plenty of evidence that someone somewhere in the complex is expecting everyone even if the gang of nobodies they hired to run security haven't figured it out. 

Furthermore, I've stated over and over that most of her opponents are mobsters and she's mostly a paragon...Hulk Hogan might really want to plan out the choreography and infiltrate the docks with stealth, but unless I were metagaming, like "thinking out loud about how the GM could smack around the other players who've I've decided to be annoyed with," they're just punks with pistols and Spirit is bulletproof. I'm not playing the game, I'm playing my character, and I'm sorry if it offends you. Wait - no, I'm not.


----------



## Elric (Jul 25, 2007)

Edit- moved to OOC thread


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro says:
> 
> "This seems like both a meeting place and an assignment for evildoers to bring to justice.  We beat up the members of the gang who are doing something illegal involving drugs, then Ms. White comes afterward to congratulate us and complete our initiation.  Maybe there's something in the basement that we're meant to find as part of this.  No way is she here (at least not out in the open) right now- they sent us to the dock to stop this gang.  A first test by combat.  I like their style!"




"Or the first test is the ability to sneak inside somehow, at which point we get definitive evidence.  Then you have a more solid justification for beating people, or can then call in the police and Coast Guard.  If something more serious than ordinary firearms shows up, then we can assist.  Crushing people with guns isn't exactly a good test, even if they are criminals."

_I hope Spirit does lead people back here.  Heck, maybe I should just go with it, and storm the place once she returns or it's clear a fight's broken out.  Can always shoot at guns and not people, but that's only a minor improvement._ 

OOC: There is, in fact, an entire forum for OOC discussion not immediately relating to IC actions.  I even suspect that this game has a thread there.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Viridian shakes her head.

"I don't know. The test idea occurred to me too, but I still don't appreciate it. Why all the subterfuge? Why not just actually meet us, like they said they would, and then inform us that there's a test mission or training exercise or something?"


----------



## Raylis (Jul 25, 2007)

"Regardless, if this is a test or an unlucky coincidence we need more information."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jul 25, 2007)

"Perhaps," says Salix, after a rather lengthy silence _totally_ not brought on by Blind Azathoth reading too much Harry Potter of late, "they wish to observe our ability to think on our feet, to improvise, in addition to seeing our combat ability? I think it likely that, if this is a test, we would be tested in multiple areas." He glances away, looking off to the direction in which Spirit flew off. "...Including, perhaps, our ability to work as a team...

"But if this is not a test, then, what is going on? The compound is suspicious. It is unlikely they intend to eliminate us—as has been pointed out, it would be easier for them to do that if we were on our own. It is also unlikely they intend to lure us into the compound for some other nefarious purpose, or else they would probably have ensured their guards did not suggest we leave and come back another day."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

Optic takes a moment out from his canvassing of the facility to glance at the equipment in question. "So long as they're not lined with Gold." He responds to Viridian, checking for booby-traps.  "I still don't think that's what this is, but if that's how you guys want to treat it, then I think our first order of business is scouting.  Spirit has allready started that, though after this we should go over some ideas on not flying off on your own.. and that goes for everybody.  Once she's returned, we'll get her info, combine it with whatever I've gained by then, and come up with a plan for infiltration.  I doubt over a half dozen superheroes will have too much trouble getting into the base. The only question is do we want to do it stealthy or just blast our way in?  Thoughts?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Furthermore, I've stated over and over that most of her opponents are mobsters and she's mostly a paragon...Hulk Hogan might really want to plan out the choreography and infiltrate the docks with stealth, but unless I were metagaming, like "thinking out loud about how the GM could smack around the other players who've I've decided to be annoyed with," they're just punks with pistols and Spirit is bulletproof. I'm not playing the game, I'm playing my character, and I'm sorry if it offends you. Wait - no, I'm not.




Well, then note that I am going to try to make this as fun as possible for everyone, but at the same time not have bad guys act implausibly. Just like walking in expecting to be immune to everything is in character for Spirit apparently, trying to kick her butt as efficiently as possible is in character for certain NPCs in there. I suppose she can learn form experience that she is not invincible.  

Also, BTW, I think that it detracts form everyone's fun for one character to go off alone and half-cocked, but I'm not going to stop you.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Once she's returned, we'll get her info, combine it with whatever I've gained by then, and come up with a plan for infiltration.    Thoughts?"




Angel says, "Verily.  Waiting is wrong now.  We simply have no clue what Spirit is up to, or if she is in trouble.. Or, returning.  Or, even...  (pause) even if she is some part of a test...  It matters not.  We need to sieze the initiative and figure this scenaro out or what sorts of heros are we?"

"So here is a maybe plan then." looks at everyone

"I think Viridian may be able to pull off illusions right?" looks at Vfior conformation.

"If so, Virdian can catch a ride on my back and disguise us as birds or something.  I will then teleport us up a few hundred feet and scout using the italk... um..  iphone to send scryings and commentary of what we find as well as look at what you all my ask us to.  I am suspicious that there is more here guard wise than meets the eye, for example."

"Mean while, the rest will be in the van.  Nitro will be are face since he is so good at it.  And Optic can drive while Shooting Star can drop darkness over the van, but only if things go wrong giving us cover.  Optic, can you see through darkness?  Salix can support what ever goes down."

"If needed Shooting Star can be called up to scout I bet?", looks at her.

"Our goal would be to gather evidence of malfesiance and then to teleport our strike team right to where we would do the most good - if we are justified in our actions.  With three teleporters we should be able to do this."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 26, 2007)

"I should clarify; I can Shadow walk-instantly move from shadow to shadow. I cannot maintain an area of darkness and Shadow walk at the same time."  Nightweaver says,  "If you still want me to black out the area that is fine; and if Optic cannot see in total darkness and ergo drive, I can."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic takes a moment out from his canvassing of the facility to glance at the equipment in question. "So long as they're not lined with Gold." He responds to Viridian, checking for booby-traps.  "I still don't think that's what this is, but if that's how you guys want to treat it, then I think our first order of business is scouting.  Spirit has allready started that, though after this we should go over some ideas on not flying off on your own.. and that goes for everybody.  Once she's returned, we'll get her info, combine it with whatever I've gained by then, and come up with a plan for infiltration.  I doubt over a half dozen superheroes will have too much trouble getting into the base. The only question is do we want to do it stealthy or just blast our way in?  Thoughts?"




Joseph can see through anything disguised with guileful intent, and as such on the way back was able to see that the truck that parked contained two emplaced machine guns and an additional pair of guards with RPGs.  He also notices a number of men armed with rifles hiding on the bridge between the buildings, and notices that the two guards who changed course hid behind some cars, which they could use for cover.

Optic is able to tap Carlos' communication:  "He says: false alarm, just a potential customer for another aspect of our business.  I told him to come back tomorrow."

First of all, Optic sees everything I reported to Spirit, plus he notices that there are two well-dressed men inside the yacht who seem to be neither guards or workers.  One is a middle-aged, pudgy man with spikey blonde hair, who seems to be wearing a lot of computer-related gadgetry.  The other looks young and fit and has long, straight, black hair a goatee, and wears sunglasses (odd considering the time of night).  Optic can easily identify the visors on the guards.  They are made by one of his competitors, China Optical Imaging, and he is pretty sure that this model combines night-vision capabilities with advanced anti-cloaking features.  He can also see inside the warehouse.  Workers are taking crates of black, brick-shaped objects, and processing them through machines that perform a number of chemical reactions on it, including heating of some kind.  The final form is a liquid, which a machine transfers to vials, which workers cap and label.  He is too far away to read the labeling however.  He also finds that there are a number of armed guards inside the buildings themselves, mostly oriented to be able to take advantage of the  windows.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

"I can make illusions in the minds of onlookers," Viridian agrees. "But there's some limits. The spell only creates the images of new things...it can't change existing things, or blank anything out, unless it's something that could be changed or blanked by using an object. So I could make the illusion of camoflage netting over the van, for example, to help hide it. But I couldn't just turn the van invisible, or make it look like a Volkswagon."

She thinks for a moment. "An illusion could work as a distraction though. I have complete control over who can see them and who can't. And they don't show up on cameras or recorders. I can also move things around at a distance, influence minds and emotions, paralyze people..."

Abruptly she brightens. "But I think I could get us inside, if you're willing to accept some risk. I have a spell that can connect two doors...any two doors. Say, a door out here, to a door inside."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 26, 2007)

"Can you choose the door?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2007)

Meanwhile, since she did not take the care to hide, the men on the yacht are ready for Spirit.  The long-haired, goateed man steps out of the cabin presents his hand, which has a glowing gold-ringed ivory circlet in the center, kept on by thing chains leading to rings on his fingers, as well as a piece of metal that curls around his arm, and shouts 

"Arrogant fool! You think your little tricks can resist MY powers!  Feel the wrath of the six-sunned Seberus Star System! Circlet of Ra, FLAMING SOUL PUNCH!

A swirling blast of fire and kinetic energy bursts forth from the ivory disc...Spirit feels an enormous amount of pain, and blacks out.

Optic sees Spirit get smoked and fall onto the deck of the ship. A guard drags her inside.  People start moving around.  It seems that they are on alert now.

(Blast 13, Autofire 1, Affects Insubstantial 2, Attack = 27, hits by 9, so +4 from Autofire, Damage Save DC = 15 + 13 + 4 = 32.  Toughness Save = 5 + 4 = 9, fail by 23, Unconscious and Dying, Fort Save v Death DC10 = 0 + 16 = SUCCESS)

(You might want to spend a hero point to reroll your toughness save)


----------



## Elric (Jul 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Abruptly she brightens. "But I think I could get us inside, if you're willing to accept some risk. I have a spell that can connect two doors...any two doors. Say, a door out here, to a door inside."




"I'd be fine with it.  The guy I knew with the 'look in my eyes' trick could do that sort of thing too.  Kind of tingly at first, but then you get used to it and it sure beats sitting in traffic all day."

_Alternate reality preparation_

"We should go get those guys who just nabbed (_or attacked_) Spirit, but we might want to start closer up where we can engage the guards first so we don't have to fight everyone at once.  One on two "tag team" matches are no fun."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

"If I know of a specific door I want to link to, I can choose it, otherwise I can just link to the closest door possible..."

Vi trails off as the fireworks show begins out over the water.

"...well, that changes our priorities a bit. Damn. Okay, we need to get to that boat. My doorway spell takes about a minute to complete. Does anyone have a faster way?"


----------



## Victim (Jul 26, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> "If needed Shooting Star can be called up to scout I bet?", looks at her.
> 
> "Our goal would be to gather evidence of malfesiance and then to teleport our strike team right to where we would do the most good - if we are justified in our actions.  With three teleporters we should be able to do this."




"Even though that plan now seems defunct, I could still scout.  But Optic's X-ray vision thing can probably do the job with less risk, especially since they're probably more alert after our visit and whatever Spirit does before I arrive."  _Hmm, a fast pass that takes me well past the area, or going slowly, maybe hover over the roof?_



			
				Viridian said:
			
		

> Abruptly she brightens. "But I think I could get us inside, if you're willing to accept some risk. I have a spell that can connect two doors...any two doors. Say, a door out here, to a door inside."




Assuming Optic is sharing:

"How is that any more risky than approaching through the open?" Shooting Star asks.  _It actually sounds safer, unless there's some flaw in the portal._  "We could appear inside one of the buildings, take the guards inside by surprise, and then have a good position to fend off the rest of the guys.  If you want a distraction, having some other group of supers like the Freedom League attack could work."

Megan sighs as Optic relates news of Spirit.  "Or you could link to one of the doors on the boat, and we could try to rescue her."  _Or him, I guess.  Shapechanging can be weird like that._  She continues, "If we confront the guards out front first, then the people on the boat can use Spirit as a hostage or something.  Cranking up the pressure on those guys right away could help.  Besides, hopefully they'll be somewhat unwilling to blow up their boat with machine guns and rockets."  _I hate that hostage taking ._

"Even if it takes a minute to work, that still might be the fastest way to get everyone there.  Unless Nightweaver and Angel can 'port the slow people.  No offense."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2007)

After relating what he's seen, and seeing Spirit go down, Optic bites back a swear. "The darkness won't work so well, a lot of them have Night-vision Anti-Cloaking goggles.  And there appears to be two Supers in there, one packs a nasty blast, the other hasn't revealed his powers yet.  You're right, we need a distraction and some teleporting action if we're going to save her..."


----------



## Elric (Jul 26, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "If we confront the guards out front first, then the people on the boat can use Spirit as a hostage or something.  Cranking up the pressure on those guys right away could help.  Besides, hopefully they'll be somewhat unwilling to blow up their boat with machine guns and rockets."  _I hate that hostage taking ._
> 
> "Even if it takes a minute to work, that still might be the fastest way to get everyone there.  Unless Nightweaver and Angel can 'port the slow people.  No offense."




Johnny Nitro opines "I don't think the guys on the boat are going to try threatening to kill Spirit.  That guy beat her like The Undertaker vs. a 98-lb weakling.  They'll probably let the other guys handle us, then come out and fight us if we're doing well.  So we should go in and take out as many of those guards as we can in a hurry.  Then we're the side playing 2:1 in the Tag-Team Smackdown Ring _(Nitro smiles fondly in remembrance)_.  So, what door should we go in?"


----------



## Raylis (Jul 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> A "The darkness won't work so well, a lot of them have Night-vision Anti-Cloaking goggles.  [...]"




 Nightvision goggles require light to function, correct? If so then they won't be able to see. We do have enough people to stage a two prong attack; Some of us could attack the front gate or inside the building while others recover Spirit or take care of those on the yacht.


----------



## Elric (Jul 26, 2007)

(OOC: Raylis, these are super-science night vision goggles.  The usual limits almost certainly don't apply.)

"I wouldn't want to take the guys on the yacht on with only half of us- it would be like wrestling an 800 lb gorilla one on one- that's a little much, better to take the gorilla on two to one.  We don't want to get stuck in the building surrounded by platoons of guys with guns, but it seems like with the windows there are a number of ways out- if you don't mind a rough landing (_he grins_)."

(OOC: I don't know if everyone remembers this, but note that all 4 villains are on the yacht, so we'd really rather draw some of them out than fight the four of them at once)


----------



## Victim (Jul 26, 2007)

"Good point about their psychology.  Let's just hope they'll let themselves be drawn off.  Starting off in the building is fine with me."  _One shot?  Just don't get hit._  Then she'll start equiping herself with the comlinks.


----------



## Elric (Jul 26, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _One shot?  Just don't get hit._



Nitro is thinking similar thoughts.  _That was quite an energy blast.  Brings back memories of the unstoppable disintegrating touch that robot-dude I worked with had (a hero whose mind was originally transferred into that of a war robot by mistake).  Well, try to deal with the guys with regular type guns first._

Edit- (OOC: Shayuri, I'd probably just pick either the warehouse or the main rooftop of one of the buildings and open a portal there.  Maybe the rooftop, since those guys will be hard to attack otherwise.  Then we can get the game moving again).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2007)

So...actions?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

"Since not all of us can fly, I suggest we take the high ground," Viridian says. "I'll connect the van door to the rooftop door of the main building there. That'll give us a good view of what's going on, and prevent them from sniping at us from above."

Unless anyone objects, Thessaly produces a worn piece of chalk and starts inscribing diagrams on the front passenger side door of the van that will create a mystic sympathy between that bounded space and the space of the stairway door atop the corporate building (not the research one). The drawing of the symbols goes fairly quickly, taking about a minute.

(Assuming nothing interrupts this process)

"Alright. When I open the door, it'll open the door up there. You won't SEE it, but when you go through, you'll appear there. There might be guards ready, so it's best if someone tough goes through first, and goes through fast, so they don't have time to react. The portal -does- work both ways, but once it closes it's gone. So who's the lucky leader?"


----------



## Elric (Jul 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "So who's the lucky leader?"



This is the moment Johnny Nitro has been waiting for.

"I'll go.  I wouldn't want any of you lovely ladies to get blown up before I've gotten to know you.  Plus  _(gestures to his abs)_ I'm pretty  (he manages to leave out the "and") damn tough to hurt with guns.  Let's go- we have Spirit to rescue!

When Nitro gets through the portal, he'll use his standard action to target all of the guys on the roof that he can with Shockwave.  Then he'll use Interpose if they shoot at anyone who he can intercept the attack against- and he'll step forward 5 feet in front of the portal so he can potentially interpose a lot of characters who come through.

(OOC: It occurs to me that we ought to have a policy for automatically using hero points to make rerolls (esp. saves) in combat.  For now, automatically reroll any attack that would disable me (if lethal) or knock me unconscious (if nonlethal))


----------



## Raylis (Jul 27, 2007)

"I'll go with you; I may not be as tough as you are but they won't see me. It adapts quickly"  Nightweaver says as her costume covers her face completely. She steps into the shadow of the van, waiting to time her shadow jaunt with Nitro's teleport.

OOC: activating concealment


----------



## Victim (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hmm, the chalk drawing stuff probably is a good way to make sure space isn't warped accidently._



			
				Viridian said:
			
		

> So who's the lucky leader?"




_Let's see.  Who's strong, tough, quick to heal, and is big enough to provide lots of cover?  _  Shooting Star looks expectantly at Nitro.



			
				Elric said:
			
		

> This is the moment Johnny Nitro has been waiting for.
> 
> "I'll go.  I wouldn't want any of you lovely ladies to get blown up before I've gotten to know you.  Plus  _(gestures to his abs)_ I'm pretty  (he manages to leave out the "and") damn tough to hurt with guns.  Let's go- we have Spirit to rescue!




But then she rolls her eyes at his speech.  _People expect that kind of stuff from their superheroes, but why say it in (relative) privacy?  Wait, he'd better more than pretty tough to hurt with guns - I like to think I'm pretty tough.  But not that lovely.  I guess I get the benefit of being grouped with everyone else._

"I'll be after you two.  Step high as you come through the portal incase one of us has been laid out or forced to hit the deck to avoid attacks."  _Dropping flat to avoid gunfire or energy blasts is a surprisingly overlooked move._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2007)

(You can get through the portal as a move action, so post yout standard action, too...and yes, you don't have to land in exactly the same square, I'll let you guys have a little bit of move left.)


----------



## Elric (Jul 27, 2007)

Edit- just realized that since Viridian's TP has Long-Range only, it will take us two move actions (a full action) to get through (this wasn't obvious to me- see http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=14657.  Unless Matt wants to say that it's a move action to go through regardless ). So we won't get a chance to attack this round- hopefully they'll be surprised and then we just roll initiative for the next round normally? 

If these guys are not surprised by our sudden appearance and look like they'll all get to fire on us this round while we're sitting here and they have enough room to use the RPGs/rocket launchers, Nitro will Extra Effort to Surge and use Shockwave on them.

If there are relatively few guys on this roof by the time Nitro gets an action, he'll leap to the other roof (300 ft _standing _ long jump should do the trick) and use Shockwave on as many guys there as he can hit.  

If Nitro uses Shockwave on the guys on this roof and there's at least one guy on this roof still up, he'll use Startle as a move action (+12 Intimidate, resisted with Intimidate, Sense Motive or Will save) on him, then use Set-Up to transfer the bonus to the first ally who attacks that guy.

(OOC: Shockwave is a Strike 11 [Area-Cone] effect- it goes 110 feet from Nitro)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2007)

"As for me, well I'm gonna show them MY take on an energy blast." Optic grins and dives through the portal after them, rolling to a crouching position and blasting the first badguy available.
[sblock=ooc]Eye beams, Atk +10, 12 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2007)

Reminder to include what attack to use when you get there and who to target, including what to do if the minions on the first rof are already gone by then.  Also, a few still haven't posted actions at all.  Let's get this moving.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

Viridian waits for everyone else to go through, then clenches her fist around the pentacle amulet dangling around her neck and murmurs the invocation to activate it.

Otherwise she holds the portal, knowing it's possible the team may need to retreat through it.

If no one starts coming back out, she'll go through herself.

(basically turning on protection and waiting until next round to go through, just in case people need to hurl themselves back out, screaming and on fire )


----------



## Victim (Jul 27, 2007)

Shooting Star skims through the portal, then pops up to take a quick look around.  _Hmm, between all of us, the 4 guys on this rooftop should be toast.  But that leaves the heavy weapon guys on the other roof.  And we'd be all bunched up around this portal, which makes us huge targets, I guess.  Not enoough time to set up a sweeping fire pattern - not so tightly packed for it either. _

Several dozen glowing white orbs mashed together to form a sphere appear in the air above the heroes as Megan snaps back down in a roll that leaves her flat - hovering with her back only inches off the roof - and mostly behind Nitro.  Meanwhile, the orb cluster zooms off towards the research building (the other one with a heavy weapon crew atop it, if I screw up) and then separates into a swarm of golf ball sized submunitions.  Orbs fly off, approach gangers/guards, curve into their sight lines, and then ignite in a series of brilliant flashes.

(Dazzle +11 (DC 21 Ref for half, DC 21* Ref vs Blindness) 110 ft diameter burst, Selective.  Placed to hit the heavy weapon guys on the other roof first.  If possible, the center point should be just short of the edge of the roof, so that guys on the ground or looking out windows can be dazzled.  Go prone.)


----------



## Raylis (Jul 27, 2007)

Nightweaver steps through the shadows to the roof of the research building. Keeping in those shadows and observing the outcome before taking action. 

 OOC: holding my action


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2007)

Actions still required from Salix and Angel.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 28, 2007)

Init Order:
Nightweaver 27
Optic 25
Viridian 21
Spirit 16
Shooting Star 14
Nitro 11
Angel 10
Salix 8

I will post some combat later tonight.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jul 28, 2007)

Salix darts through the portal after Shooting Star, moving off to the right side after he exits, but he remains fairly close to the main group--five feet from the nearest other member. If there happens to be a conveniently-grouped bunch of guards -- or at least multiple guards within a 30' diameter -- he lets fly with a spore from his chest that bursts into a Fatiguing cloud, enveloping as many guards as he can (and excluding any team members, if he has to). If there is only a sole remaining guard, or multiple guards too far apart to be affected by the Fatigue, he fires off a Stunning dart at a single guard instead.

If all guards on the roof have been taken down, he simply tears a particularly large flower off of his own body, tosses it to the ground, and begins to channel mental energy into it. The flower blooms and a tangle of vines and leaves sprouts from its base, growing rapidly into a vaguely humanoid shape almost as tall as Salix himself, with the flower in place of a head.

(OOC: Fatigue 6, ranged, area (cloud - 30' diameter), selective; or Stun 10, ranged, attack +11, power attacking for –3/+3, taking 10 on the attack if minions; or Summon Minion.

EDIT: Thanks, Elric; took your suggestions.)


----------



## Elric (Jul 28, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> If there is only a sole remaining guard, or multiple guards too far apart to be affected by the Fatigue, he fires off his Stunning darts instead.




(OOC: Assuming that these guys are minions, which is exceedingly likely, you can Take 10 on Attack Rolls against them.  So you should presumably specify that you are doing that if you use the Stun power.  Also, since rolling a 10 plus your normal attack bonus of +11 gives you a 21 and I doubt that these guys have above 18 Defense, you could probably Power Attack for 2-3 points while taking 10 on the attack and still be sure to hit.  Lastly, Salix and Nitro and Optic don't have move actions specified at the moment, which we should all correct).

Edit- Here's why I think we have move actions:
Transit takes both our actions for the round we go in (see the link in my post above). However, we have "surprise" so the enemies don't get to go the round we arrive on the roof. So our first round of actions is just a regular round of combat.

(OOC: Until further notice, assume Nitro takes 10 on attack rolls against minions)

(OOC: Edit- Lastly, Raylis, you should probably both tell the rest of the group where on the roof you're going to Teleport to and not Teleport too close to the enemies on the roof so you don't accidentally get hit by a Johnny Nitro Shockwave.  Maybe I should have assumed you did those things automatically, but this is Nitro we're talking about )


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

*Optics move action was to roll to a crouching position a few feet(5-10) from the portal, sorry if it was not made clear in my previous post.*
Also, Optic will ALWAYS take 10 on attacks againt minions until he misses one.


----------



## Elric (Jul 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Optics move action was to roll to a crouching position a few feet(5-10) from the portal, sorry if it was not made clear in my previous post.*




(OOC: According to Victim in the OOC thread, dropping to prone is a free action- I trust him .  Plus Matt said that as part of going through the portal we could move through the portal and a little bit away from it.  So I figured that none of what you described was a move action.  If you didn't want to take any other move actions, maybe use Assessment before you shoot your optic blast to figure out if these guys are actually Ninja Minions or not).


----------



## Raylis (Jul 29, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: Edit- Lastly, Raylis, you should probably both tell the rest of the group where on the roof you're going to Teleport to and not Teleport too close to the enemies on the roof so you don't accidentally get hit by a Johnny Nitro Shockwave.  Maybe I should have assumed you did those things automatically, but this is Nitro we're talking about )




 OOC: She'll be teleporting near the doorway


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, Spirit first, the rest soon:

Spirit wakes up tied to a chair, very groggy and rather sure she's been drugged. She smells burning flash, and her stomach hurts intensely. She puts two and two together.

(Disabled, Staggered, 1 Injury, Exhausted) 

She manages to focus on a man standing in front of her. She remembers him as the man that shot her. He presents his palm, with the ivory and gold circlet, glowing. In an upper-class British accent, tinged with something else (perhaps something Middle Eastern), he says "You will tell me...everything. For starters, who are you? Who sent you?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2007)

You guys get the jump on the ones on the roof (surprise round relative to the few baddies who were surprised, though they all rolled a bad init,)

Nightweaver flashes into the shadows on the roof, waiting to strike.

Most of he rest suddenly step through the closed roof door and fan out.  The guards reflexively and instantly shapeshift into their hybrid form, their hair growing, their muscles bulging, and their heads changing into snarling wolf heads.

Optic rolls through and lands in a crouching position.  He raises his hand to the side of his visor and blasts a beam of red energy at the man with the sniper rifle.  The red energy hits him square in the chest and  crackles around him, throwing him across the roof.  He hits the floor, bounces a few times, and lands just short of falling off.

Viridian maintains the portal.

Several dozen glowing white orbs mashed together to form a sphere appear in the air above the heroes as Megan snaps back down in a roll that leaves her flat - hovering with her back only inches off the roof - and mostly behind Nitro. Meanwhile, the orb cluster zooms off towards the research building (the other one with a heavy weapon crew atop it, if I screw up) and then separates into a swarm of golf ball sized submunitions. Orbs fly off, approach gangers/guards, curve into their sight lines, and then ignite in a series of brilliant flashes.  She then dives to the ground and awaits a counterattack.

One of the speedy lycans manages to cover hie eyes and hit the ground to avoid being blinded by the plasma flashes. From his prone position, he aims his rocket launcher,.

Nitro claps his hands together and kinetic waves burst forth towards the lycans.  The one with an RPG manages to jump into the air, avoiding the blast, do a backflip, and land on the top of the covered bridge.

The other two are not so lucky, and are blasted to the edge of the roof, just like Optic's guy.

The lycan over the bridge fires off his grenade (Blast 10, 50 foot area), and the non-blinded on on the other roof fires off his rocket.  

Nitro takes a direct hit form the RPG in the chest, and the rest are caught in the explosion.  The blast damages the roof and creates a hole about 20 feet across, and seriously destabilizes he rest. 

Nitro falls through the hole, and another one in the floor of the top floor of the building.  He manages to jump from ledge to ledge as he falls through the rubble, winding up on his feet two stories down (Acrobatics Check = 35), only slightly hurt (1 Bruise)

Shooting Star gets caught in the blast, and is not nearly so lucky.  The blast blows her through the roof as it crumbles below her.  She too falls through two floors and lands on her back on top of a desk in some office, hitting her head quite hard.  (Injured, Bruised, Stunned, Bruised (Knockback), No Falling Damage, failed Concentration check on flight, made the Acrobatics check).  She blacks out momentarily and watches the sky spin through the crater blasted in the building.

Nightweaver manages to duck behind the stairwell top / door structure on the roof, avoiding injury entirely.

Angel is also caught up in the blast, and is injured (Injured, Bruised), though he stands his ground and though stays in the air.

Optic too is hurt, though he avoids the brunt of the blast (Injured, Bruised)

The rocket then hits as well (also Blast 10, 50 foot area...due to the imprecise nature of pbp combat, I am using burst area instead of the default explosion area)

The blast expands the hole in the building, adding diameter and another floor.  When he arrives, Salix notices the damage and remembers that it is possible that these lycans become extremely aggressive in hybrid form, especially when having just entered it reflexively, so they may have instinctually used whatever weapons were in their hands, regardless of the collateral damage. (Knowledge: Life Sciences)

Angel again soaks up the explosion, and this time is entirely unharmed.  So is Nitro, who manages again to land on his feet now three floors down.  Nightweaver still stays behind cover and is fine (she still has a standard action this round btw).

Poor Shooting Star gets blasted through yet another floor, though she manages to roll off the desk, falling into the new hole but avoiding the brunt of the blast.  She lands face-down on the floor below (Bruised again), right in front of Nitro.

Optic takes the blast head on, but manages to ride the blast over the stairwell-top / door thing  (I am going to assume he's going to reroll with an hp, since he rolled a 1 on his save, missing by 10+.  Jemal, if you don't want him to, I'll change it), which this second blast actually destroys, revealing a stairwell among the rubble.

Numero Uno jumps onto the dock, turning into a larger, more feral version of the other lycans' hybrid forms, steps a couple more times, and jumps onto the top of the building.

The man next to him takes to the air, throwing off his robes, and releasing his true form underneath.  He unfurls bright red, petal-like wings, flapping on his back, and hard green "flesh" with brown patches on his skin, other than hit face and hands.  He laughs eerily.  

Optic recognizes him (Gather Info via Well-Informed = 35!).  The thin man with the sunken eyes is a mutant with extensive plant control powers and an obsessive passion for poppies.  Using his unique powers, he became what he is today:  an Afghan drug lord known as the Heroin Sheik.  

Salix steps through the gate and hits the guard on top of the bridge with a stun dart.  The guard collapses.

Meanwhile, guards from other parts of the compound move towards that building, and the two trucks move towards you as well.  It seems that a number of them are using the ridge to move from the undamaged building.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 31, 2007)

" The name is Spirit, and I really was hoping that you could tell _me_. I'm just here for the job interview and to get some answers."


----------



## Elric (Jul 31, 2007)

OOC: Fenris never posted but was at the end of the round, so maybe Angel can take some action before the start of the next round if he posts soon.  

Also, just wondering, what was the Nitro being hit by the RPG thing?  Just a description of him missing his reflex save?  Or some combination of Targeted Area and regular area?

That's a lot of Bruises/Injuries for Shooting Star.  Time to get healed by Fenris.  Must have rolled pretty bad to miss both those Reflex saves with her high Ref saves + Evasion.  I did think she'd be really effective because her offensive powers are so nice, but I guess the "glass ninja" side is getting to her right now.  If your luck stays this bad, time to take Evasion 2 

What does Nitro see in the building?  Anyone around?  Edit- how much can Nitro see of the other movements that have occurred?  Can he see Numero Uno and Plant-Dude?  The cars moving positions?


----------



## Raylis (Jul 31, 2007)

_ . o O {They're...monsters?} _ Nightweaver thinks as the creatures transform and attack, explosions filling the air. She narrows her eyes as the largest of them lands on the roof, her hand moving to the bolas on her belt _ . o O {Their leader? If they're like other pack animals they might flee if the leader goes down _. Still not moving from her realativly safe position she sizes up the larger wolfman.

 OOC: using that standard to use my Assessment feat on Numero Uno


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> " The name is Spirit, and I really was hoping that you could tell _me_. I'm just here for the job interview and to get some answers."




"Job interview?  What the bloody hell are you talking about?!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Also, just wondering, what was the Nitro being hit by the RPG thing?  Just a description of him missing his reflex save?  Or some combination of Targeted Area and regular area?
> 
> What does Nitro see in the building?  Anyone around?  Edit- how much can Nitro see of the other movements that have occurred?  Can he see Numero Uno and Plant-Dude?  The cars moving positions?




The latter.  RPGs are inaccurate, so I decided to play it as the actual shell requiring an attack roll, THEN exploding from that spot.

Nitro is in some kind of call center with lots of cubicles in it.  No one is there, but he hears a number of lycans on the floor above, probably from the bridge.  He cannot see outside unless he moves to a window, and none of the suervillains passed over the hole in the building.

Meanwhile, secondary fires from the explosions begins spreading in the buildings.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> _ . o O {They're...monsters?} _ Nightweaver thinks as the creatures transform and attack, explosions filling the air. She narrows her eyes as the largest of them lands on the roof, her hand moving to the bolas on her belt _ . o O {Their leader? If they're like other pack animals they might flee if the leader goes down _. Still not moving from her realativly safe position she sizes up the larger wolfman.
> 
> OOC: using that standard to use my Assessment feat on Numero Uno




Nightweaver estimates that his attack and defense are considerably higher (at least 5 higher) than hers.


----------



## Victim (Jul 31, 2007)

(I think I'm going to HP that first Reflex save.  Shooting Star has so many damage conditions even Total Healing won't get them all - especially if my lucky streak continues, and it will cost us 2 standard actions IIRC.  Plus I'd rather not start off my dodgy character with lots of non-dodging.   Yeah, I am planning on picking up Evasion 2 at some point - it seems clear now that I should have started with it.  )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (I think I'm going to HP that first Reflex save.  Shooting Star has so many damage conditions even Total Healing won't get them all - especially if my lucky streak continues, and it will cost us 2 standard actions IIRC.  Plus I'd rather not start off my dodgy character with lots of non-dodging.   Yeah, I am planning on picking up Evasion 2 at some point - it seems clear now that I should have started with it.  )




Instead of all that stuff, I described, she is unhurt by the initial blast (but still the second one).


----------



## Elric (Jul 31, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, Victim, I had almost finished writing a post where Johnny Nitro "rescued" Shooting Star by picking her up and jumping out to get her healed by Angel.  He hasn't taken "Fast Rescue Damsel in Distress"- I think it's a variant on Quick Draw- so it would have been my entire turn's action.  But the dialogue!)

"I'm fine,"  Nitro says over his commlink.  "It will take more than a rocket launcher to stop me"  

(I'm assuming someone tells him that they're now facing two supervillains)  _Oh.  Well, that's going to be harder._

Nitro jumps out of the hole he finds himself in.  He lands on a stable section of the roof and sees the two supervillains.  _The werewolf leader!_  Nitro remembers his last encounter with a werewolf leader- he rubs the spot on his neck where its bite would have torn his throat out if he were a lesser man- it still hurt him like hell.  And a really skinny wimp of a dude.  _That guy's a supervillain.  Come on.  Melina could beat up three of this guy with one hand tied behind her back!_

"Hey pencil neck!"   Johnny Nitro yells.  "I'm going to kick your butt, you 98 pound weakling.  Heck, I don't think you even weigh 98 pounds.  Go eat a hamburger before you starve to death!"

[sblock]OOC: Using Distract (Intimidate) with a +17 bonus on the Intimidate roll.  I couldn't resist.  If he's for some reason not around, Nitro will use Acrobatic Bluff to feint Numero Uno at a +17 bonus, fooling him with a blizzard of acrobatic spins. [/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Jul 31, 2007)

Stepping through the shadows, Nightweaver appears next to Optic,  "That large one is probably the leader-even if it's not taking it out quickly might make the other ones scatter. Can you time a blast to hit the large _thing_ at the same time as my bolas does?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Seeing the explosions, Viridian winces, but no one comes scrambling back out...so she screws up her courage, makes sure the warding is up...and walks through the portal to the rooftop.

The confusion is like an assault. A great swath of roof is simply missing. She doesn't see all the heroes right away. And..._werewolves?!_

Whatever had made those explosions seemed to have dealt with the threat of the guards. The big werewolf was another matter. Lacking silver or fire, she used the weapon no witch was ever without...the mind.

*Lycan!* Her voice rang out with unnatural volume, with a strange metallic overtone rippling through it. To the one it was meant for, this voice would slice through conscious awareness and sink like a knife into subconscious acceptance, producing reflexive, automatic obedience...if he didn't manage to control himself. Lycans weren't, as a rule, paragons of self control however. *Throw off the wolf! Assume your human form!*

_Goddess, let it work,_ she privately prayed. A werewolf in full possession of its powers was trouble she'd rather not face just now.

(Voice of Command on the 'boss wolf'- Mind Control, DC 21, if he can hear her voice)


----------



## Elric (Jul 31, 2007)

OOC: Shayuri- I don't think there are any werewolf mooks left on our roof.  There are some blinded ones on the other roof, and one non-blinded one over there too.  Where were you targeting?  Matt, maybe clarify here.

Raylis- presumably we have the commlinks set up, so you certainly don't have to take an action moving to talk to Optic (if that was your intent with your post)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> OOC: Shayuri- I don't think there are any werewolf mooks left on our roof.  There are some blinded ones on the other roof, and one non-blinded one over there too.  Where were you targeting?  Matt, maybe clarify here.
> 
> Raylis- presumably we have the commlinks set up, so you certainly don't have to take an action moving to talk to Optic (if that was your intent with your post)




You are correct on all counts.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 31, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> OOC: Shayuri- I don't think there are any werewolf mooks left on our roof.  There are some blinded ones on the other roof, and one non-blinded one over there too.  Where were you targeting?  Matt, maybe clarify here.
> 
> Raylis- presumably we have the commlinks set up, so you certainly don't have to take an action moving to talk to Optic (if that was your intent with your post)




 OOC: I didn't want to assume we had anything set up, and it's a lot easier to synchronize an attack when you know where it's comming from.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

(Matt, please check OOC thread...I don't want to spend the IC thread working out what I can and can't target )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: I didn't want to assume we had anything set up, and it's a lot easier to synchronize an attack when you know where it's comming from.




The comms are set up.


----------



## Victim (Jul 31, 2007)

_Bleh, teleporting sucks.  Next time, I'll just fly in, and we can coordinate with the commlinks.  Heh, lycan really does equal werewolf; a hidden advantage to studying a geeky subject.  Oopsies, that guy covered his eyes: ROCKET!_  Shooting Star rockets upwards, narrowly escaping the rocket's explosion.  _Damn!  Look at the hole in that roof.  Hmm, Nitro seems to be okay though.  Guess pretty damn tough is a lot better than pretty tough._ she thinks, surveying the damage.  _If I hadn't dodged that blast, I would have hammered deep into that building.  Which now seems to be burning._  Then a second shockwave catches her legs; she didn't dart far enough away the first time.  _Stupid girl, pay attention to what's happening, not maybes.  Now my hands AND feet hurt,_ Megan complains to herself, shuddering slightly.

Shooting Star zooms away from the busy rooftop/hole (and the fires), pumping out plasma balls at the boss werewolf.  After completing her escape/strafing run, she ends up near the flying guy with ... petals for wings?  _Let's not make this too easy for them._  Shooting Star dissolves into a silverly-white blur as she circles the Sheik at speeds nearly equaling sound.

"Assisting your attack!," Megan yells into the commlink to Nightweaver and Optic.

(Take 1 on Acrobatics to recover from prone.  Move to adjacent to Heroin Sheik.  Move by Action: Plasma Orbs targeting Numero Uno: +14 attack; +8 damage (+3 Penetrating, Autofire with improved rate, Homing 2 rounds, Precise Shot).  Elusive Target.  HP: 1)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

(OOC - Changed my post, above, to a valid action )


----------



## James Heard (Jul 31, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Job interview?  What the bloody hell are you talking about?!



Spirit fails to stop herself from mocking the ridiculous English accent entirely, but recovers enough to patiently explain, " The job interview. I'm supposed to meet someone from human resources, but the guy out front didn't have me listed so I let myself in. Listen, how's the 401k program here? Do you get vacations? "

" And the guns? Seriously, lame 1980s machinepistols wielded by Hispanic gangbangers is _so _Miami Vice it makes me shudder. Can I get a cup of coffee?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Spirit fails to stop herself from mocking the ridiculous English accent entirely, but recovers enough to patiently explain, " The job interview. I'm supposed to meet someone from human resources, but the guy out front didn't have me listed so I let myself in. Listen, how's the 401k program here? Do you get vacations? "
> 
> " And the guns? Seriously, lame 1980s machinepistols wielded by Hispanic gangbangers is _so _Miami Vice it makes me shudder. Can I get a cup of coffee?"




The man is impatient, but is somewhat amused by the spunk  of this half-dead girl as she slurs out this aggressive speech, punctuated by the occasional giggle.  Wondering if she is simply imagining things as a consequence of the trauma and the drugs, he tries a new strategy.  

He waves his hand and Spirit finds herself in an office, dressed fancily, sitting in a chair accross from this well-dressed man.  She does not remember anything after flying into the compound.  He says "So what position was that you are applying for again?"  Her presence feels oddly natural, and other than feeling a bit woozy there are no indications that anything is wrong.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2007)

Optic immediately informs the Team about any Super-villain he recognizes.
When contacted by Nightweaver/Shooting Star, Optic agrees to the combined attack and when they are all ready, speaks into the comlink. "EVERYBODY.. FIRE NOW!"

[sblock=ooc]
Move action = make sure I'm in a position I can fire from, With some cover if possible 
(move speed 100')
+10 atk, 12 damage.
And no problem with the HP usage.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic immediately informs the Team about any Super-villain he recognizes.
> When contacted by Nightweaver/Shooting Star, Optic agrees to the combined attack and when they are all ready, speaks into the comlink. "EVERYBODY.. FIRE NOW!"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> ...




For combined attack to work, all attacks must have damage within 5 or each other.  Nightweaver needs to use her electric punch to participate.  Also, it occurs on the lowest init, so if Angels and/or Salix participate, Numero Uno goes first.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Looks like what's happening is Optic/Shooting Star are doing a combined attack and Nightweaver is trying to use it to get circumstance bonuses to his trip?[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He waves his hand and Spirit finds herself in an office, dressed fancily, sitting in a chair across from this well-dressed man.  She does not remember anything after flying into the compound.  He says "So what position was that you are applying for again?"  Her presence feels oddly natural, and other than feeling a bit woozy there are no indications that anything is wrong.




Jessica looks at the man as if he was stupid, before slowly replying as if she was talking to a four year old.

" You don't know? _You _called _me_. Maybe you should ask your boss - or at least stop with asking _me_ the questions and start asking whatever genius you've got working for you that called me up."

The young woman spits a gobbet of blood onto the floor.

" Oops. You should probably get someone to mop that up."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Jessica looks at the man as if he was stupid, before slowly replying as if she was talking to a four year old.
> 
> " You don't know? _You _called _me_. Maybe you should ask your boss - or at least stop with asking _me_ the questions and start asking whatever genius you've got working for you that called me up."
> 
> ...




The man runs out of patience.  "Enough!"  He smacks her across the face, and the illusion melts away.  He grabs her by the neck, and moves the glowing circlet over her forehead.  A ray of golden energy pours into her, causing intense pain.  "NOW TELL ME WHAT I WANT TO KNOW!!!!"


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2007)

Jessica blinks, taken aback.

" You'll have to be clearer than that I think, for the mind control to work. Unless you're trying to tell me that I've just been crowned Miss America? "

She pauses.

" If you're going to start serenading me, maybe you could go ahead and blast me again first? No offense, but you're not exactly Idol material I think."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

Viridian steps through the ruins of the door on the roof, and shouts *"Lycan!"* Her voice rang out with unnatural volume, with a strange metallic overtone rippling through it. To the one it was meant for, this voice would slice through conscious awareness and sink like a knife into subconscious acceptance, producing reflexive, automatic obedience...if he didn't manage to control himself. Lycans weren't, as a rule, paragons of self control however. *"Throw off the wolf! Assume your human form!"*  The wolf's keen ears hear it just fine, but the frenzied beast of great power shrugs off its effects.

Optic runs to a better position and blasts the wolf with his eye beams, just as Shooting Star flies towards the other villain while blasting the wolf, and while Nightweaver tries to trip him with her bolas.

When contacted by Nightweaver/Shooting Star, Optic agrees to the combined attack and when they are all ready, speaks into the comlink. "EVERYBODY.. FIRE NOW!" (NOTE: Since Victim said no to the use of combined attack in the OOC thread, it will be synchonized, but separate attacks.)

Optic nails the wolf in the neck, but he very surprisingly seems only lightly harmed (1 Bruise, assuming you are using non-lethal)

"Assisting your attack!," Megan yells into the commlink to Nightweaver and Optic.

Shooting Star zooms away from the busy rooftop/hole (and the fires), pumping out plasma balls at the boss werewolf, with so many of them hitting him that it seems to cause some meaningful damage (and some minor fur fires.  1 Bruise or Injury (lethal or nonlethal?)). After completing her escape/strafing run, she ends up near the flying guy with petals for wings. Let's not make this too easy for them. Shooting Star dissolves into a silverly-white blur as she circles the Sheik at speeds nearly equaling sound. (What is that HP: 1 thing...what are you using a hero point for?)

"I'm fine," Nitro says over his commlink. "It will take more than a rocket launcher to stop me" 

Nitro jumps out of the hole he finds himself in. He lands on a stable section of the roof and sees the two supervillains. The werewolf leader! Nitro remembers his last encounter with a werewolf leader- he rubs the spot on his neck where its bite would have torn his throat out if he were a lesser man- it still hurt him like hell. _And a really skinny wimp of a dude. That guy's a supervillain. Come on. Melina could beat up three of this guy with one hand tied behind her back!_

"Hey pencil neck!" Johnny Nitro yells. "I'm going to kick your butt, you 98 pound weakling. Heck, I don't think you even weigh 98 pounds. Go eat a hamburger before you starve to death!"


This actually distracts the Heroin Sheik, who was just about to attack Shooting Star, ruining his concentration and preventing the attack.

Numero Uno, on the other hand, is quite able to strike.  The burn on his neck quickly heals.  He sniffs deeply a couple times, and, detecting an invisible opponent, goes after her, as in his experience the sneakier types tended to be relatively easy to take down if you can see them.  He takes a couple giant strides across the roof, and takes off just in front of Nightweaver with his arm outstretched, closelining her.  (Crit, Save: d20+11 = 4+11 = 15, Bruised, Staggered, Stunned, Unconscious.  Consider a reroll, though the best you are going to get is a stunned result, and thus will still get thrown). Nightweaver is thrown into the second to top floor of the adjacent building, shattering the window, breaking through a wall, bashing down a cubicle, and finally getting stopped by a steel support beam (Save DC = 25, Save = d20+11-1 = 18, Bruised, Stunned).  She bounces off the beam, sending a shower of plaster flying off it, and collapses in a heap.

With some help from Nightweaver's head and Newton's Third Law, his punching arm leads a midair reverse spin, casing him to land facing you on the roof of the other building (leaping, running jump, move-by-attack).

Three lycans jump up on the roof from the stairs, and three more jump up through the hole, having come from the bridge.  They fire their machine pistols at the heroes, but they are ineffective.  The only ones who take good hits are Viridian, whose forcefield entirely absorbs the bullets' energy, causing them to fall harmlessly to the ground , and Nitro, whose thick skin simply deflects them.

Some more guards run into the building at the bottom. The rest cannot get good shots at the heroes, because the heroes are on top of the building.   

Meanwhile, no one bothered to go take out the rocket dude.  Fortunately for the heroes, there are too many of his comrades around to use it again.  He grabs the sniper rifle off his fallen comrade, and boldly takes a shot at Optic, but misses.

(Angel and Salix still can move this round, but everyone post for the next round, too, please)


----------



## Victim (Aug 1, 2007)

(I'm not using HP for anything.  I was marking off that SS has only 1 left now.  Probably, her bruise should be noted in the condition box as well.  The damage is Bruise - I generally assume everything is nonlethal damage unless otherwise noted.

Hmm, what building was Nightweaver knocked into?  Were there any guards in that area?  The way I see it, if Johnny Nitro was going to spend his turn rescueing Shooting Star, then he'd be equally willing to rescue Nightweaver if she had been knocked into a dangerous situation.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (I'm not using HP for anything.  I was marking off that SS has only 1 left now.  Probably, her bruise should be noted in the condition box as well.  The damage is Bruise - I generally assume everything is nonlethal damage unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Hmm, what building was Nightweaver knocked into?  Were there any guards in that area?  The way I see it, if Johnny Nitro was going to spend his turn rescueing Shooting Star, then he'd be equally willing to rescue Nightweaver if she had been knocked into a dangerous situation.)




You are on the office building.  She is int he research building.  It is unclear is there are guards near her.  Most of the Cholos are organizing around attacking the office building and defending the boat.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Jessica blinks, taken aback.
> 
> " You'll have to be clearer than that I think, for the mind control to work. Unless you're trying to tell me that I've just been crowned Miss America? "
> 
> ...




The man is really, really, pissed off at this point.  "TELL ME WHO YOU WORK FOR DAMMIT!!" he screams, as he smacks her across the face so hard that she and the chair fall over.  The man shakes her, and through the haze she hears him saying "TELL ME!  HEY, wake up. Hello?  AH, BLOODY HELL!"  She passes out again.


----------



## Elric (Aug 1, 2007)

This post will be quick.

Shayuri, use lethal on Evil Eye: incurable is more valuable this way.

If Matt is correct that a 20 would stun Raylis except for the nat20=at most wound rule, we're in big trouble: num1 has +16 or higher base dmg.  No holding back.  It would be nice to have the whole party taking actions even if someone doesn't post fast enough: maybe designated absentee posters could become default.

To keep in theme and attack someone Nitro might be able to grapple, Nitro will Acc Attck 5 move jump and attack Sheik, then Imp Grab him on a hi and land back on the roof.  If that works, other people should take him out of the fight while we have the chance with him having no dodge bonus: I hope he doesn't have an Aura...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

Viridian watches with horror as the massive werewolf takes out Nightweaver with one solid hit. So shocked is she that she barely notices the bullets spanging off her protective wards.

He'd shrugged off one spell, but now he was hurt, even if only briefly. Maybe, just maybe, that would give her an opening. If not...this could be getting into a whole world of pain.

Swallowing her fear, Viridian races around the edge of the pit and shouts, "Hey! Yo Quiero Chihuahua Man! I guess you think that makes you pretty tough, huh?!"

_Turn and look at me...just turn and look at me..._

The moment the werewolf looks in her direction, Viridian locks eyes...her emerald to his bloodshot yellow...and snarls, *"Maleficus!"*

A tinge of guilt. Dark magic. Black magic. But this was to protect people...didn't that count for something?

Then the power of the spell took hold...the curse roiled out of her and through the connection made by their locked gazes. If it worked, if she could hold him, it would wrack his body with spasms and seizures, using his own strength and power to fuel itself. Regeneration would be useless. No medical science would cure it. But only IF.

(Evil Eye, Mental Blast, sense-dependent on sight. Reflex save 21 to avert eyes in time. Will save DC 26, with consequences as per damage save if ref fails.)


----------



## Victim (Aug 1, 2007)

_Well, isn't that just great,_ Shooting Star watches in dismay as the werewolf leader heals himself.  _At least I can fly well out of his reach - maybe that's why I suck on teams.  Hopefully shadow girl will climb out of that building in a sec.  Time to change plans.  With luck, skinny here is used to me circling in this direction.  _ 

Shooting Star suddenly dives and rolls out to come up behind the Sheik.  Megan rakes his back and wings with a short burst, then veers.  Darting around erraticly, she engages the poor winged flyer in a battle of manuever, attempting to dodge away from his sight lines - and then pop off a few shots whenever he can't see.

(Move Action: Acrobatic Feint +15. Target: Sheik.  Standard Action: Plasma Orbs . +14 attack, +8 damage (+3 Penetrating). Autofire 2, Homing 2, Precise Shot.  Target: Sheik.

Def: 23/15.  Elusive Target.

HP 1.  Bruised -1.)


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Angel last round:

Not afraid of the big bad wolf Angel says, 'Lycans!  Now that has been a while..."  his ring transforms into a sword that glows wioth light as he wields it to strike the Lead Lycan. 

OOC: Swoop in and use move by attack to take a swing at the big bad wolf and any other bad wolfies he can get near him (autofire) while then moving to place himself behind some cover, and out of their easy reach afterward.  Pay attentouin to the sniper guy whn doign this - try to give him a no/poor shot.   All out attack +4, power attack +2    

Next round:  If he was effective then repeat, unelss one of the home team is dying or down, in which case then move and heal doing his best to stay out of the fray..


----------



## Raylis (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC: yeah, let's spend a hero point on that first toughness save-stunned is better then being unconcious


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: yeah, let's spend a hero point on that first toughness save-stunned is better then being unconcious




The rerolled save  was a 9, so it comes out to 19 + 11 = 30.  She still misses by 5 or more, so she is still stunned and knocked back.  Her condition is Bruised 2, Stunned.

To update Elric's previous calculation, this puts Numero Uno's attack at at least +15.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

While Salix thinks, here is Angel's action:

Angel turns his ring into a sword, and charges at the giant wolf, first bashing away the Cholo with the rifle, then slashing Numero Uno deeply accross the chest and throwing him down halfway across the roof.

(Attack = d20 (19) + 12bab +4all-out-attack-2power attack = 33, hits by 10+, Damage: 15 + 10 base + 5 Autofire +2 Power Attack = DC32, Result = Bruise, Stun!, Knockback = 5.)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 2, 2007)

Stunned, Nightweaver leans against the support beam, aching from both the powerful blow and the flight through the building,  "That thing hits hard"  she mutters into the commlink, staying where she is for now.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 2, 2007)

Salix makes a strange hissing noise as more werewolves leap onto the roof. The scents exuding from his body suddenly shift away from the floral and minty end of the olfactory spectrum, taking on the stench of something burning; the plants covering his body seem to twitch and shake of their own accord.

He glances first at Numero Uno, engaged by some of the others, and then at the Heroin Sheik, battling Shooting Star. He restrains himself from shouting out, "You are a disgrace to all humanoid plant organisms!" at the flying hybrid, and instead focuses on the currently unoccupied newcomers. He hisses again, and rears backward as a knot of wood in the center of his chest grinds open. With a tiny puff of air, a dull green seedpod is fired from this natural weapon, propelled towards one of the trios of lycans. It strikes the ground and explodes in their midst, bursting into a cloud of yellowish gas.

(OOC: Fatigue - attack +11, Fort save DC 16, area (cloud with 30' diameter), selective in case it comes up.)

Assuming his teammates are still standing and busying Uno and the Sheik in the next round, and assuming that the second trio of lycanthropes is still hanging around in a group, he will try to gas them as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Salix makes a strange hissing noise as more werewolves leap onto the roof. The scents exuding from his body suddenly shift away from the floral and minty end of the olfactory spectrum, taking on the stench of something burning; the plants covering his body seem to twitch and shake of their own accord.

He glances first at Numero Uno, engaged by some of the others, and then at the Heroin Sheik, battling Shooting Star. He restrains himself from shouting out, "You are a disgrace to all humanoid plant organisms!" at the flying hybrid, and instead focuses on the currently unoccupied newcomers. He hisses again, and rears backward as a knot of wood in the center of his chest grinds open. With a tiny puff of air, a dull green seedpod is fired from this natural weapon, propelled towards one of the trios of lycans. It strikes the ground and explodes in their midst, bursting into a cloud of yellowish gas.

All three lycans start coughing and then collapse.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Stunned, Nightweaver leans against the support beam, aching from both the powerful blow and the flight through the building, "That thing hits hard" she mutters into the commlink, staying where she is for now, not that she could get up if she tried.

(Jemal did not post, so I assume that Optic keeps shooting at Numero Uno)

Having been somewhat successful the last time, Optic shoots at Numero Uno yet again, but the brute just shrugs it off.

Viridian has to wait until the end of the round when Numero Uno is not stunned anymore to attract his sight.

_Well, isn't that just great, Shooting Star watches in dismay as the werewolf leader heals himself. At least I can fly well out of his reach - maybe that's why I suck on teams. Hopefully shadow girl will climb out of that building in a sec. Time to change plans. With luck, skinny here is used to me circling in this direction. 
_
Shooting Star suddenly dives and rolls out to come up behind the Sheik. Megan rakes his back and wings with a short burst, then veers. Darting around erraticly, she engages the poor winged flyer in a battle of manuever, attempting to dodge away from his sight lines - and then pop off a few shots whenever he can't see.

(Move Action: Acrobatic Feint +15. Target: Sheik. Standard Action: Plasma Orbs . +14 attack, +8 damage (+3 Penetrating). Autofire 2, Homing 2, Precise Shot. Target: Sheik.

The Sheik sees through Shooting Star's bluff, and dodges the plasma balls, but they turn around and go back in for another try.

Nitro jumps up and tries to grapple the Shiek, but the slender poppy man is a fast dodger, and Nitro lands on the roof of the warehouse.  

The Sheik suddenly grows numerous little seed pods that pop from his body and streak towards the roofs, one towards each of you.  The pods have small fins that seem to move on their own, like little guided plant missiles.

They each explode in your general vicinity, dissolving into a greenish gas. (targeted area, sense-dependent-smell)  

Nitro's pod is on target, and he inhales the gas, but suffers no real effects.  

Shooting Star takes a hit too, and starts to feel a bit tipsy (Fatigued)

Nightweaver gets hit too, and her pain gets better and her dizziness worse.  (Fatigued)

Angel is entirely immune to the gas.

Viridian takes a hit, takes in the gas, and within seconds can barely keep her balance or her mind. (Exhausted, Fort: d20+8 = 15, failed by 5-9)

Salix also finds himself surprised to be slightly affected (Fatigued...doesn't really make that much sense, but he's not immune to it).

Optic is hit, but he shakes off the effects of the gas entirely.

The three wolves keep firing, mostly missing, though some bullets glance off Optic's armor.  

Numero Uno gets a second wind, and gets up to strike at Angel (Fiat: Recover, Angel gets a hero point.)

Numero Uno scampers up and bashes Angel upside the head (Roll = 4 = Staggered, I will assume a Hero Point is used, reroll is a 2, so it is a 12, still stunned.)

Salix takes out two of the lycan mooks with his own seed pod gas.

Viridian watches with horror as the massive werewolf takes out Nightweaver with one solid hit, then takes down Angel. So shocked is she that she barely notices the bullets spanging off her protective wards.

By now on the verge of either passing out or breaking into an uncontrolled laughing fit (or both), she still tries to go forward with the plan.

He'd shrugged off one spell, but now he was hurt, even if only briefly. Maybe, just maybe, that would give her an opening. If not...this could be getting into a whole world of pain.

Swallowing her fear, and aided by her currently much less inhibited state, Viridian races around the edge of the pit and shouts, "Hey! Yo Quiero Chihuahua Man! I guess you think that makes you pretty tough, huh?!"

_Turn and look at me...just turn and look at me..._

The moment the werewolf looks in her direction, Viridian locks eyes...her emerald to his bloodshot yellow...and snarls, "Maleficus!"

A tinge of guilt. Dark magic. Black magic. But this was to protect people...didn't that count for something?

Hearing Viridian basically say "I want Chihuahua Man," Numero Uno shouts, laughing "_Si_, I am much tougher than Chuhuahua Man, so I may be too much dog for you, _mamacita_, but take down that forcefield and I'm sure we can have some fu -- AAAHHHHH...." 

Then the power of the spell took hold...the curse roiled out of her and through the connection made by their locked gazes. If it worked, if she could hold him, it would wrack his body with spasms and seizures, using his own strength and power to fuel itself. Regeneration would be useless. No medical science would cure it.  

(Evil Eye, Mental Blast, sense-dependent on sight. Reflex save 21 to avert eyes in time. Will save DC 26, with consequences as per damage save if ref fails.)

Sure enough, it does work, and the wolf grabs his head in pain and sinks to his knees.  (Stun!)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2007)

"Nice moves!" Optic congratulates Viridian "Keep him down if you can, we'll take care of the rest and then we can concentrate on him."  With that said, he turns, scanning for the Sheik, and blasts him, trying to time his shot to coincide with Shooting Star's plasma balls... hopefully he won't know which way to doge. 

[sblock=ooc]
Trying a Combined Attack (I believe the Plasma Balls make another attack roll, so I'll delay till they hit), +10 Atk, 12 dmg.  
If I have to move somewhere to get into position to hit him, I will.  Otherwise I'll use my move action to 'survey the scene' as it were.. Actively looking around to figure out who's where(badguys?), and see if there are any electronic devices nearby I could jack into to help us (Cranes, Planes, or Automobiles?)

Also, sorry I didn't post, I completely spaced, thought I HAD posted.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 2, 2007)

_How could he?  He has to flap has ugly petals or something; I change directions which a thought.  Without real superspeed like Rocket, it should be impossible.  Well, I guess he just guessed I'd shoot him in the back.
_

Then the Sheik fires his toxic seeds.  _Hmm, I don't feel any worse.  No effect?_ Shooting Star thinks, ignoring the fading pain in her extremities.  She laughs, _maybe I should show off a bit, let my new allies see what I'm capable of.  'I want Chihuahua Man.'  Funny stuff, I wonder if she knows what she said._

A superfluous gesture, and more orbs join the ones attacking the Sheik.  _Did some of those just wobble a bit off their path?  Bah, a bit of random movement will just make em harder to dodge._

"Hey, check this out." Megan says immediately before rocketing upwards to roughly 6000 feet - she can only guess - and kicking herself inverted.

(Standard Action: Plasma Orbs on Heroin Sheik.  +13 attack, +8 damage Autofire 2, Homing 2, Precise Shot, Penetrating 3.  Move Action: fly ~6000 feet up.

Homing Orbs: +14 attack, +8 damage Autofire 2, Homing 2 (1 round remaining), Precise Shot, Penetrating 3.

Def 22/14.  Bruised -1.  Fatigued (penalties to att and def already included).  1 HP).


----------



## Elric (Aug 2, 2007)

Everyone w/ power attack go after Uno while he is stunned

Is that thing weak against silver Nitro asks Vi.  Vi should reroll fatigue btw

If Uno is still stunned Nitro attacks PA 2.  If Sheik is stunned Attck him normal and Imp Grb.  If neither, Acc 2 Uno.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

(use HP to reroll fort save vs gas, please)

_Oh sure, I'll 'keep him down',_ Viridian thought as she nearly fell to her knees in the haze of gas and sudden weakness. She gritted her teeth and grabbed the wall to hold herself up, trying to ride it out. _Nevermind it was probably pure luck that..._ Abruptly she realized that with wolfboy on his knees, hands at his head, the eye contact was broken. He wasn't looking at her anymore.

He was battered though, and the curse was working. He'd thrown aside her Voice at full strength, but now? No...too risky. She saw now that ordering him to assume human shape in the middle of a battle was tantamount to commanding surrender. It was against his nature...he had resisted it.

But maybe there was another way.

Werewolves derived much of their power from their rage; their fury. Maybe she could take that fury away...replace it with something that would make him more...suggestible.

She shaped the spell in Latin, murmuring under her breath and releasing the incantation in such a way as to include the lycan leader and any followers that might be close, but miss her allies. The spell itself was silent and without visible effect, but so that the sudden feeling would have a plausible origin in their minds, she called out then...

"Lycan! We are stronger than you by far! Your best efforts have failed! Your forces are not enough!"

Like an invisible smoke, Despair filled a large bubble of area...a rank psychic miasma that dug up the oldest, most wretched memories of failure and inadequency and paraded them before the sufferer's eyes. 

Then a question from outside caught her ear. Nitro? She looked hollowly at the towering man and shrugged. "I assume so, Johnny, but I've never actually fought one of this power. Still...all the references mention that silver is deadly to them...there must be SOME grain of truth in that."

(Emotion Control has a Burst area. I'll place it so #1 is at the edge, and the rest projects away from PC's. If I can squeeze any lackeys in there, so much the better, but main concern is avoiding PC's. Despair is Will DC 21 to avoid. If failed, it inflics -2 to pretty much all rolls made. If failed by 10 or more, it renders subjects helpless with sheer misery.)


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC: With Angel stunned he is down for the count I suppose.  So no help on this end, finish the baddie off... ;-)

Angel in a fog can't believe he forgot to move by and gain enough altitude to avoid chiuahua man's attack after his own.  He allocates his defensive attack to -5 AB +5 def and wooziely tries to regain focus to help his comrads.

edit: guess i can't defensive anything ahhh well...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Thess' reroll gets her a 17+8 = 25, so she is unaffected.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Everyone w/ power attack go after Uno while he is stunned
> 
> Is that thing weak against silver Nitro asks Vi.  Vi should reroll fatigue btw
> 
> If Uno is still stunned Nitro attacks PA 2.  If Sheik is stunned Attck him normal and Imp Grb.  If neither, Acc 2 Uno.




Well, someone clearly has internet on his cell phone.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Still need posts from Salix and Nightweaver (she's awake now)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 2, 2007)

Nightweaver shadow walks to the roof of the building, surveying the scene. (OOC: any mooks up here? )


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver shadow walks to the roof of the building, surveying the scene. (OOC: any mooks up here? )




Three. Blind. Mooks.  Three. Blind. Mooks...

Also stunned Numero Uno, but even now it is possible that you will have trouble hurting him much.

After this combat, btw, you may want to buff up Nightweaver's combat stats.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 2, 2007)

Salix grimaces as the gas invades his nostrils, slowing his movements and his reaction time. He glances up towards the Heroin Sheik, raising an arm to point at the Sheik as he does so. He pauses for a second, attempting to think of a snappy one-liner, fails to do so, sighs inwardly, and then fires a Stunning needle from his forearm at the flying freak.

(OOC: Ranged Stun, attack +10, Fort save DC 20. Fatigue's -1 to attack is already factored in.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2007)

Getting up painfully, Nightweaver teleports to the roof (I assume she turned her concealment back on?), grabs two blind wolfmen with her electrified gloves, then, energy surging through them, she bashes their heads together.  Both fall.

"Nice moves!" Optic congratulates Viridian "Keep him down if you can, we'll take care of the rest and then we can concentrate on him." With that said, he turns, scanning for the Sheik, and trying to time his shot to coincide with Shooting Star's plasma balls... hopefully he won't know which way to doge. 

Oh sure, I'll 'keep him down', Viridian thought as she nearly fell to her knees in the haze of gas and sudden weakness. She gritted her teeth and grabbed the wall to hold herself up, trying to ride it out. Nevermind it was probably pure luck that... Abruptly she realized that with wolfboy on his knees, hands at his head, the eye contact was broken. He wasn't looking at her anymore.

He was battered though, and the curse was working. He'd thrown aside her Voice at full strength, but now? No...too risky. She saw now that ordering him to assume human shape in the middle of a battle was tantamount to commanding surrender. It was against his nature...he had resisted it.

But maybe there was another way.

Werewolves derived much of their power from their rage; their fury. Maybe she could take that fury away...replace it with something that would make him more...suggestible.

She shaped the spell in Latin, murmuring under her breath and releasing the incantation in such a way as to include the lycan leader and any followers that might be close, but miss her allies. The spell itself was silent and without visible effect, but so that the sudden feeling would have a plausible origin in their minds, she called out then...

"Lycan! We are stronger than you by far! Your best efforts have failed! Your forces are not enough!"

Like an invisible smoke, Despair filled a large bubble of area...a rank psychic miasma that dug up the oldest, most wretched memories of failure and inadequency and paraded them before the sufferer's eyes. 

Then a question from outside caught her ear. Something about werewolves and silver vulnerability.  Nitro? She looked hollowly at the towering man and shrugged. "I assume so, Johnny, but I've never actually fought one of this power. Still...all the references mention that silver is deadly to them...there must be SOME grain of truth in that."

(Emotion Control has a Burst area. I'll place it so #1 is at the edge, and the rest projects away from PC's. If I can squeeze any lackeys in there, so much the better, but main concern is avoiding PC's. Despair is Will DC 21 to avoid. If failed, it inflics -2 to pretty much all rolls made. If failed by 10 or more, it renders subjects helpless with sheer misery.)

The wolf hears, still in pain from her last attack, but seems unfazed.

Optic times his shot to coincide with Shooting Star's plasma balls coming around for a second run.  Both attacks hit, but the Sheik twists and turns in flight to avoid anything more than a basic scorching (Bruised, (He rolled an 18 on his d20 for his save)

Optic is also looking out for vehicles to control.  There are the manned two security trucks and three unused big rigs in the OxCorp compound.  He also sees with his supervision that the two raptors are bearing down fast on this location.  What appears to be a medivac helicopter is as well.  Unfortunately, his radio senses notice some disturbing transmissions across many bands "Holy sh*t.  Something has control of my plane. I thought these things were hardened!! Oh Jesus. Oh Sh*t --- They're powering weapons!!"  There is a second similar transmission.  He also hears "Medivac 381 to Freedom City Tower, I am having steering difficulties.  My flight computer is not responding.  Please advise!"

"How could he? He has to flap has ugly petals or something," Shooting Star says. I change directions which a thought. Without real superspeed like Rocket, it should be impossible. Well, I guess he just guessed I'd shoot him in the back.

"Then the Sheik fires his toxic seeds. Hmm, I don't feel any worse. No effect?" Shooting Star thinks, ignoring the fading pain in her extremities. She laughs, "maybe I should show off a bit, let my new allies see what I'm capable of. 'I want Chihuahua Man.' Funny stuff, I wonder if she knows what she said."

"A superfluous gesture, and more orbs join the ones attacking the Sheik. Did some of those just wobble a bit off their path? Bah, a bit of random movement will just make em harder to dodge."

"Hey, check this out." Megan says immediately before rocketing upwards to roughly 6000 feet - she can only guess - and kicking herself inverted.

Shooting Star's volley is much more effective.  It hits the Sheik full on (Damage= 15+8+5autofire = DC28, Save = 22, Stunned!.), Causing him to crash into the dock in front of his boat.  A nimble type like him is extremely vulnerable in such a state, and his alarmed guards come to his aid. 

Nitro jumps towards Numero Uno and slams his fist into his stomach. The wolf is surprisingly tough, however, and is only lightly injured (Bruised...he rolled a 20)

Both the big bads are stunned, but the Sheik's poison continues to function (Secondary Effect Extra)

Through somewhat able to ignore the initial effects of the poison, Nightweaver finds it difficult to stand or think straight, barely managing to keep from passing out (missed by 4). (Exhausted)

Optic manages to avoid further harm.

Viridian continues to spin, having as much trouble the second time as the first (I presume a hero point to avoid going down, but she's still exhausted.)

Shooting Star suddenly feels the drugs hold on her getting much stronger, just as she is flying downwards very rapidly (Exhausted).

Nitro remains unaffected.

Angel remains immune.

Salix continues to get worse (Exhausted...after this battle, perhaps you should replace Immunity: Disease with Immunityisease (Limited to diseases that do not normally affect plants) and Immunity: Poison (Limited to poisons that do not ordinarily affect plants). I don't feel right giving you free immunity here and now, but a plant being affected normally by opiates is just weird.)

Seeing their leader fall at their feet, the vizored guards on the boat begin firing back at Shooting Star.  Red-hot, pointed, metal arrow-like slugs stream out of their drum-loaded shotguns, with some kind of metal debris flying a short distance out of the barrel as well. (Superscience Automatic Shotgun w/ Tungsten Sabot Rounds, Blast 6, Autofire 2, Penetrating)  Through some frantic flying, she manages to dodge the streams of deadly steel.

Meanwhile, the security trucks are in position to attack the roofs.  From one comes a bunch of stray gunfire and two RPGs aimed at the roof with only one standing mook and Optic, Viridian, and Salix.  Optic dives out of the way but takes some shrapnel to the torso (Injury+Bruise).  Salix takes a lot of flames, not even coming close to dodging it, but his tough body manages to limit the damage (Injury+Bruise).  Veridian's clumsy dodging is also ineffective, but her force field entirely protects her from the explosion.  The extra damage  causes the roof to collapse completely, however, dumping the three of them down three stories as the chain reaction collapses the entire top half of the building other than some of the stronger supports.  Veridian and Salix remain entirely protected from the fall and the debris by their armor, though Optic takes a bruise.  The Cholo mook is nowhere to be seen, but he probably isn't doing too well.

The other one actually has a flak gun in it, and it fires up THROUGH the building, lightly wounding Angel (Injury + Bruise).  Some regular gunfire from the truck is also ineffective.

Angel cannot do anything, but Salix can.  I am going to let him change his action because a Stun dart is just about useless against an already-stunned opponent.


----------



## Elric (Aug 3, 2007)

Acrobatic Bluff on Num1 as a move.  If succeeds, PA 2.  If fails, Acc 2.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Barring a huge change Angel will look around an heal the most injured person he cna detemine who is nearby.  Keepign to cover before and after...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

Lying amidst the rubble of the partially collapsed building, Thessaly gives burst to a bleat of nearly hysterical laughter. She was so tired she could hardly move...but the warding had held. Through some kind of artillery fire and a -building collapsing-. She'd never really tested its limits before. Now, she had to admit, she was curious.

"Thanks grams," she mutters as she hauls herself up to a sitting position and looks blearily around.

Good thing. She wasn't in that gas field anymore. Bad thing, too late to do much good.

"Gas. It's always gas. You know, Thess, you can get a gas mask...but noooo it's all wrong for 'the look.' No, seriously. Get a gas mask. They probably even had some in the van...damnit."

(any targets around? oh, and if there IS some of that toxic gas in the area, she will move away from it )


----------



## Raylis (Aug 3, 2007)

Ignoring the last wolfman on the roof, Nightweaver moves over to the edge, trying ot mask her fatigue.  "Lights out for you.  she says under her breath, cloaking those surrounding the trucks in a field of darkness as she steps over the roof, slow falling into it. 

 OOC: Darkness Control on the mooks below, dropping down into it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Barring a huge change Angel will look around an heal the most injured person he cna detemine who is nearby.  Keepign to cover before and after...




Some people have a few bruises, but the biggest problem, the fatigue, he cannot actually cure with his healing power.  There ARE a couple battered Supervillains in need of a good stabbing, however.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lying amidst the rubble of the partially collapsed building, Thessaly gives burst to a bleat of nearly hysterical laughter. She was so tired she could hardly move...but the warding had held. Through some kind of artillery fire and a -building collapsing-. She'd never really tested its limits before. Now, she had to admit, she was curious.
> 
> "Thanks grams," she mutters as she hauls herself up to a sitting position and looks blearily around.
> 
> ...




No more gas.  Target-wise, from where she is she can see anyone but Numero Uno and any of the heroes on that higher roof.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

Still wobbly on her feet, Thessaly sees where the hovering, manic plant-man had fallen. Still alive, but not looking too sharp... His attacks are pretty bad, but they seemed meant to incapacitate, rather than destroy.

That gave her an idea.

With a hand shaking from her reaction to the chemicals in the gas, she reaches into the little pouch at her belt and flings a handful of salt at the stunned flyer. She chants in Latin, concentrating on the mandala in the center of her mind.

In midair the salt aligns into a ring, and falls around the target. She finishes the spell, and rivulets of salt run quickly as if drawn by an unseen force into a weblike pattern within the circle, completing the ward diagram.

A sharp eye might notice that there was now a roughly domelike area enclosing the salt circle where dust does not move through...but that was the only hint of its presence.

(using a warded circle to try to trap the Sheik. Ref Save DC 21 ... if it works, he's stuck in an invisible hemisphere with +11 hardness)


----------



## Victim (Aug 4, 2007)

_Mmmmmm, flying is so nice._, Megan thinks, closing her eyes.  But then everything was blurry when she reopened them.    _Well, that makes the high speed attack run a bit more interesting.  But it'll be fine.  I feel good - better than I've felt...  Ever?_  A moment of doubt: _And that might be a problem.  The seed pod gas thing.  Being up so high might be bad._

She dives quickly, but carefully, eschewing fancy manuevers.  Megan lands roughly away from the fight.

"I think maybe I've been drugged.  Landed a bit away from the fight; don't wanna pass out in the air." Megan says shakily.  She kneels down and tries to breathe deeply.  _It'd be nice just to lie down and bask in this feeling.  Maybe I should head to hospital...  drug interactions, badness.  Not done yet though._

(Double Move downward, land a quarter to a half mile away from the Oxydyne compound. Try to stay close to the coast, but keep a building between her and the fight)
(Def: 20/12.  Bruised -1.  Exhausted.  0 HP) 

(Actually, since Salix was one of the few immune to the disease killing his people, a more general immunity to disease might be appropriate for him.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

Awaiting Optic and Salix (who needs to post 2 actions), and noting that no one seems to be planning to keep the Sheik from getting up and using his extremely powerful attacks again.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

(oh heck, you didn't mention him as someone I specifically couldn't see...does that mean I CAN see him? I wasn't sure if he was 'one of those guys on top' )


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (oh heck, you didn't mention him as someone I specifically couldn't see...does that mean I CAN see him? I wasn't sure if he was 'one of those guys on top' )




Only #1, Nitro, and Angel are on that roof.  I said those heroes, not those guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

(OOC - Nuts. Can I edit? )


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Nuts. Can I edit? )




House Rule Declaration: Actions can be edited up until the point where I post the results.

So that is a yes.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 4, 2007)

Salix yells out in alarm as he is dropped through three stories of a building, but he manages to avoid major damage in the collapse. The gas, on the other hand...it had seeped into his mind...slowed him down, was making it hard...to focus...

With a heroic effort, and growling quietly, Salix forces his body from the overwhelming exhaustion that has begun to overwhelm him. He still feels...strange, of course...but he can now focus much better on the task at hand.

The task at hand...

Salix's chest opens up once more, and he aims the seedpod that bursts from it at the Sheik and his visored comrades. 

This done—and assuming nobody is currently attacking him, that no other team members have been mowed down, and that no major events have taken place to change the course of the battle--he takes a few moments to tear a spindly, flowering plant from his own body, and then focuses his will entirely on making it grow, take on a humanoid shape...


(OOC: Yeah, the immunity to disease is meant to represent Salix's resistance to the sickness that killed the rest of his people. Picking up more immunity later on probably wouldn't be a bad idea, though...

As for actions: first, hero point to drop exhaustion down to fatigue. Second, using the Fatigue attack, +10 attack (-1 fatigue penalty), ranged, area (cloud, 30' diamater), Fort DC 16 to resist, yadda yadda... And, for my next round's actions, I'll finally spawn that minion of mine, unless the situation's changed drastically again, e.g. if somebody's trying to, say, set me on fire again...)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Salix yells out in alarm as he is dropped through three stories of a building, but he manages to avoid major damage in the collapse. The gas, on the other hand...it had seeped into his mind...slowed him down, was making it hard...to focus...
> 
> With a heroic effort, and growling quietly, Salix forces his body from the overwhelming exhaustion that has begun to overwhelm him. He still feels...strange, of course...but he can now focus much better on the task at hand.
> 
> ...





You sure you dont want to spawn the minion first so he can attack sooner, then make the fatigue attack?


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, I was hoping to take advantage of the Sheik's stunned condition with the fatigue attack, because I have no idea in what condition he'll be in the next round, or if he'll still be near the two visored guards--and if he wasn't, I'd probably try for a stunning attack instead, since I'm not trying for multiple targets...

There's also the fact that I'm having a bit of trouble at the moment keeping track of who all is around to target, and who I can reach...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

(edited action - now trying to trap Sheik in an invisible dome, DC 21 ref save to avoid)


----------



## Elric (Aug 4, 2007)

Wait, changing my action: I'm saying "Be Back in a minute, amigo: I have a man to serve a good beating to." to NumUno.

Then leap over to Sheik and Shockwave him, his guards, and any other enemies I can catch in it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

Salix blasts the Sheik and his entourage with a seed pod gas of his own, but none of them seem to be harmed.

Ignoring the last wolfman on the roof, Nightweaver moves over to the edge, trying ot mask her fatigue. "Lights out for you." she says under her breath, cloaking those surrounding the trucks in a field of darkness as she steps over the roof, slow falling into it. 

Optic... (Gunna edit this in later, please post your action) ... holds for the moment.

_Mmmmmm, flying is so nice.,_ Megan thinks, closing her eyes. But then everything was blurry when she reopened them. _Well, that makes the high speed attack run a bit more interesting. But it'll be fine. I feel good - better than I've felt... Ever? A moment of doubt: And that might be a problem. The seed pod gas thing. Being up so high might be bad._

She dives quickly, but carefully, eschewing fancy manuevers. Megan lands roughly away from the fight, on a rocky hillside by water.

_"I think maybe I've been drugged. Landed a bit away from the fight; don't wanna pass out in the air."_ Megan says shakily. She kneels down and tries to breathe deeply. _It'd be nice just to lie down and bask in this feeling. Maybe I should head to hospital... drug interactions, badness. Not done yet though._

Meanwhile...

Nitro says to Numero Uno "Be Back in a minute, amigo: I have a man to serve a good beating to."

He then jumps down to the Sheik and claps his hands together  violently, creating a massive shockwave.  The blast sends the Sheik flying into the water, blows a huge hole in the stronger-than-tank-armor hull, and blows over the front two guards. (The Sheik missed by 15!)

Viridian should post a new action option now, and Optic his action before the bad guys go.  Meanwhile, however, the effects of something that started at a higher init count come into play.

Four missiles streak into the research building, resulting in massive primary explosions, as well as a number of secondary explosions and fires inside.  The building is standing, but practically destroyed.  

Angel and Numero Uno are caught in two of the blasts, and are blown off the entirely destroyed roof.  Angel is blasted far from the building, landing on the warehouse roof, and rolling off onto the docks. (2 Injuries, 2 Bruises, Stunned, Staggered). Numero Uno manages to hold his ground, only to sink into the burning building (2 hits, 2 Bruises, Stunned)

The Raptors are practically overhead, and each has a pair of large guns beneath it. The guns include two separate metal rods protruding from the barrel, with energy crackling between them.  Optic identifies them as rail guns.

I now still need Optic and Viridians actions before I continue.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2007)

Optic mutters "damn" under his breath then communicates to the others "Somebody's taken remote control of the incoming Raptors and Chopper, take care of Sheik and Numero Uno, I'll try to stop them."  Then he focuses his senses on the incoming raptors, trying to wrest control away from whoever's taken it.
[sblock=ooc]
I'll use my Datalink to try taking control of the 2 Raptors (Can I target multiples in one go?  If not, can I use a HeroPoint or Extra Effort to do it?)
+16 computer use if needed.
ALSO, I'll try to move somewhere that I can't get shot at by quite so many bad guys. (100' movement rate)[/sblock]

*EDIT: You posted while I was writing*


----------



## Elric (Aug 4, 2007)

"Someone wants to grab Mr. Pipsqeak" Nitro says.  Then Nitro jumps back into the burning building, aiming for wherever Uno fell.  PA 1 on Uno: if unstunned, AttAtck 2 instead.  "I'm back.    No more beating up women, dude."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

(argle...lots of stuff happening! So both of the supervillains are out of sight, and there's two jet fighters coming in with bigbigguns...who's down here with me? Any heroes? Any foes? Can I see where those missiles came from?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (argle...lots of stuff happening! So both of the supervillains are out of sight, and there's two jet fighters coming in with bigbigguns...who's down here with me? Any heroes? Any foes? Can I see where those missiles came from?)




They were probably originally from the Raptors, fired from a bit back, but moving faster than the Raptors themselves.  Optic, Salix, and Viridian are in the rubble of the top three floors of the office building.  Numero Uno is in the burning lab building, stunned.  Shooting Star is a bit always, lying down on a hillside.  The Sheik is in the water.  Nightweaver is in an area she darkened with the two security trucks and a lot of Cholo mooks.  There are a number of random mooks on the perimeter, and probably in the warehouse, too.  The boat is now quite damaged, and at minimum, two elite visor guards are still standing on the boat, as well as villainous accent guy and spikey haired white guy.  In the air are two Raptors and the medivac chopper, which is headed towards the ship from the water.  Nitro is on the dock.  Angel is down by the docks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Viridian stumbles over to Salix and Optic.

"If you can't get control of those birds," she says. "Tell me -right away-. I can try to give us some extra protection if they fire."

She then waits, watching the planes apprehensively as they close in, weapons clearly primed to engage in wanton destruction. Her hand steals into her pouch, but doesn't come out yet...

(Readying action to encase us in a warded dome if Optic's gambit fails)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 4, 2007)

"Welcome to the darkness. Drop your weapons and surrender. Fail to do so and you will have far less to worry about then wolfmen... Nightweaver says to the thugs in the darkness, trying to use her exahustion to add mysteriousness and forboding to her words. 

(Bluff +11)


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Angel thinks, "Ooh punsihment for my sins?", as 'lightning bolst form the heaven's go boom aroudn him and world the goes all sparkly and explodie....

OOC: Can't do much being back in the land of stun again...


----------



## Victim (Aug 5, 2007)

_Well.  I feel stable at least.  Probably not a good idea to sit down for too long though.  Since I didn't just collapse, I should probably head back now.  Let's not get hit again, okay?_

Megan skims just off ground, using obstacles to mask her return to combat zone.  _Stay low.  Move slowly.  The breeze feels so - focus._  Using speed and stealth to hopefully approach undetected, she pulls up next to the side of the warehouse, and peers around the corner to look at the dock.  _Hey, plant guy is here too.  Time to work on the last guys._

A short row orbs spring into underneath the helicopter.  Megan breaks into a sweat from the effort of stamping a flight path and target image.  _This shouldn't seem too dangerous._

(Move Action: move back to the fight at 1/4th speed (2500 ft - 1/2 speed for Exhaustion, 1/2 speed for using *Stealth +5*.  Take cover from the dock and central area.  

Standard: Plasma Orbs targeting the evil accent man.  Attack +10.  Dmg: +8 Autofire 2, Pen +3.  Homing 2, Trigger 2 (orbs wait a round before attacking), Indirect 3 (appear beneath the body of the heli, then zoom into the interior through the side opening to attack).  


Def 20/12.  (plus any cover) Bruised -1.  Exhausted.  HP 0.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2007)

Meanwhile....

(First a quick retconn.  There was room for nine in the van)

Brimstone intended to be on time for the strange meet...really, he did.  But unfortunately, an old enemy of his, Demonoid, had other plans.  Brimstone found him about to chow down on some humans in an allyway, and a fight ensued.  

After a good minute of exchanging blows, Demonoid is suddenly struck by a number of plasma bolts.  Looking around, Brimstone sees at least two men in dark clothing on each of the two adjoining roofs, firing plasma rifles of some sort, and two more taking partial cover at the edges of the allyway.  Demonoid staggers back in pain, and then suddenly takes a pair of lightning bolts to the chest, throwing him back up against the fence at the ally's end.  A pair of glowing electrical orbs appear, and then the form of a human, in black, military-style clothes and sunglasses, heavily armed, flashes into existence behind them, showing the orbs to be in his hands.  The orbs fade out.  He and the other two men from the edges of the allyway walk towards Brimstone, and the lighting guy says "Yo Hellboy.  You're late. Take this (he reaches into his pocket, and throws a commlink to Brimstone).  Go to the OxCorp compound, meet up with the rest, bag some wolves, and meet my friend Ms. White in the basement.  We'll take care of this guy."

(Enter Brimstone)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2007)

Optic tries to wrest control of the Raptors from whoever is controlling them, but whoever it is is too strong for him.

(Optic used his one hero point on a reroll, so he has no more to enhance this with)

Viridian stumbles over to Salix and Optic.

"If you can't get control of those birds," she says. "Tell me -right away-. I can try to give us some extra protection if they fire."

She then waits, watching the planes apprehensively as they close in, weapons clearly primed to engage in wanton destruction. Her hand steals into her pouch, and she throws salt into the air.  It spreads out to form a dome.  The Raptors strafe the dome, but fail to penetrate it.  As their stray shots hit the building, they blast huge holes, each rapid-fire round carrying at least as much energy as a tank shell.

The guards remaining in the warehouse charge out to attack Nightweaver (who they can partially detect with their superhuman scent and hearing) and Nitro.  All in all, there are about two dozen remaining Cholos.  Eight are manning RPGs and the flak gun in the trucks, and eight each go for the two heroes.  They have abandoned their guns, using their fists in hybrid form.  

Nitro takes a couple good hits that actually hurt him.  (Two bruises).  

Already tired and bruised, Nightweaver can only deal with so many Cholos, and takes a stout blow to the stomach follow by a blow from behind that smashes her forehead against the side of a truck. She loses her balance and falls flat on her back in a daze. (2 more Bruises, Stunned)

The truck guys cannot target effectively at long range thanks to Nightweaver's darkness, so they do not fire.

Suddenly, the power station near the docks begins sparking,and more small fires appear in the buildings.  The, the power station explodes in ashower of sparks, flames, and flying debris.  Nitro is thrown down, as are most of the wolves on him (6 of 8 down, one more bruise and stun for Nitro)

The vizor guards shoot Nitro, piercing him with many rounds (2 bruises, staggered, stunned)

The medivac lands on the far edge of the yacht.  Villainous accent guy and spikey guy, as well as two new vizor guards from below decks, run to it.  V.A.G extends his hand and sand pours out, suddenly coalescing into a sword.  With a skillful flourish, he slices the pilot and his seat belt, throwing him out of the chopper, and with another swing, kills the copilot.  The other two vizor guards run in and board, holding the medics in the back at gunpoint.  Spikey Guy and V.A.G get in the front.

Salix summons his minion.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2007)

With obvious relief that the warding held, Viridian releases it, causing the salt diagram to blow off into the wind.

"Nightweaver and Nitro need help, now!" she says to Salix and Optic. "Not to mention that helicopter looks like it's getting away!"

She takes off running towards the ailing Nitro. "I'll help Johnny! Salix, try and knock out those wolves before they can finish off Nightweaver! Optic, see what you can do about that chopper!"


----------



## Victim (Aug 5, 2007)

"Imbackandiseethechopper. Thinktheykilleddrivers. Hostagesinback. Dowhaticanifdon'tpassout. Someonegetmedics," she says softly but with unnatural speed.  _Umm, I slowed that down, right?  Uh, probably not if I don't remember doing it.  Oops.  Not a good sign._  Megan leans into the building, saving her energy for her difficult attacks.

(OOC: Changing some of the parameters of my planned attack above)


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 6, 2007)

Angel blearily looks at three copters landing near the ship and then relises there is only supposed to be one...  He heals himself...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2007)

Nitro is unhurt by the explosion, but still takes the same damage from the elite vizor guards.


----------



## Elric (Aug 6, 2007)

Nitro heals the Staggered condition on his turn... and that's it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

OPtic uses his heat vision to melt the tail rotors on the Chopper so that it won't be able to turn.  They can go up/down and forward/backwards, but they should be easy to track when they try to escape.  He then turns his attention back to the matter at hand. *Movement action: Assess the situation again.*  
Looks like alot of our guys are pretty beat up, how's everyone?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

As she moves towards Nitro, Viridian tries to snare the two shooters on the boat with mystic chains that writhe out of unseen corners and snap around arms, legs, and guns.

(Area snare on the two on the boat. Ref save 21)


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 6, 2007)

Salix bows his head at Viridian's command. "I will do my best," he calls to her as she takes off. _Not that I can see in the dark..._ But he turns toward the darkness-enshrouded Nightweaver anyway. If he needs to, he moves closer, but then fires off a Fatigue attack into the darkness, modified to ignore Nightweaver; he hopes that he can take out a few of the wolves, even though he's firing blindly.

His minion, meanwhile, jerks to life, and charges after Viridian, its leafy limbs twitching and spasming strangely. It heads towards the nearest guard who was or still is attacking Nitro, and if it can enter melee with him in its round (I have no idea how far off the baddies are), it proceeds to start wildly raking at his skin with thin, razor-sharp claws.

(Salix attempts a Fatigue, blindly, into the darkness. ... The darkness is still up, isn't it? Well, regardless... The minion, meanwhile, performs a simple Strike (if he can get there this round), attack and damage bonus both +11.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2007)

With obvious relief that the warding held, Viridian releases it, causing the salt diagram to blow off into the wind.

"Nightweaver and Nitro need help, now!" she says to Salix and Optic. "Not to mention that helicopter looks like it's getting away!"

She takes off running towards the ailing Nitro. "I'll help Johnny! Salix, try and knock out those wolves before they can finish off Nightweaver! Optic, see what you can do about that chopper!"

Optic tries to shoot off the tail rotors on the escaping chopper, but misses.  Looking around,he finds that Angel and Nitro are down, Salix and a heavily-drugged Viridian are with him, Nightweaver is somewhere in the darkness and not answering her comm, and Shooting Star is flying around somewhere in relatively bad shape.

Viridian manages to climb down from the building and runs towards the boat. Suddenly, the two guards are attacked by ropes of energy and wrap around their arms, legs, and guns, and  immobilize them.

Nitro begins to get up.

_Well. I feel stable at least,_ Megan thinks. _Probably not a good idea to sit down for too long though. Since I didn't just collapse, I should probably head back now. Let's not get hit again, okay?_

Megan skims just off ground, using obstacles to mask her return to combat zone. _Stay low. Move slowly. The breeze feels so - focus._ Using speed and stealth to hopefully approach undetected, she pulls up next to the side of the warehouse, and peers around the corner to look at the dock. _Hey, plant guy is here too. Time to work on the last guys._

A short row orbs spring into underneath the helicopter. Megan breaks into a sweat from the effort of stamping a flight path and target image. _This shouldn't seem too dangerous._

(Move Action: move back to the fight at 1/4th speed (2500 ft - 1/2 speed for Exhaustion, 1/2 speed for using Stealth +5. Take cover from the dock and central area. 

"Imbackandiseethechopper. Thinktheykilleddrivers. Hostagesinback. Dowhaticanifdon'tpassout. Someonegetmedics," Shooting Star says softly but with unnatural speed. _Umm, I slowed that down, right? Uh, probably not if I don't remember doing it. Oops. Not a good sign. Megan leans into the building, saving her energy for her difficult attacks._

Plasma balls appear below the chopper and track it.  By the time they attack EAG, he will have noway of knowing who did it.

The remaining Cholos in the compound realize that they can do very little about the heroes, and are a bit concerned that buildings are blowing up. The perimeterguards seemto have already fled.  The ones near Nightweaver pick her up off the ground and proceed to beat her until they jump on the trucks, which drive towards the road.  It is a tight squeeze, but the two trucks can each fit 8.  It seems they are fleeing.  Nightweaver collapses, barely holding onto consciousness (Total: 6 Injuries, 10 Bruises, Stunned, Staggered, Disabled, Exhausted)

Numero Uno jumps out of the burning building, landing where Salix's Minion and Viridian is, near Nitro.  He mostly ignores his flaming fur.  He says to Nitro "Get up, esse.  We have a fight to finish.  Still down there?  Fine, I'll tidy up the battlefield."  He bashes his fist through Salix's minion, causing him to explode into a shower of wood and leaves, then turns around and slugs Viridian with a wide, lurching blow, putting his full strength into it (Full Power Attack for the round, takedown attack to hit both).  Viridian goes flying through the warehouse wall, coming to rest in a pile of boxes (Bruised, Injured, Staggered, Stunned, Disabled).

From one of the trucks, an RPG is fired at the building with Optic and Salix in it.  They manage to dodge the blast entirely, but the building is becoming increasingly unstable.

The jets continue to strafe the building, both hitting Salix and Optic with several rounds and destroying yet another floor.  They are so heavily armored that they are not hurt, but the building begins to collapse.  Salix jumps out safely and remains unhurt, but Optic gets buried (1 Bruise).

Rather than leave, the two left by Nitro draw their machine pistols and spray him with bullets while he is down.  (2 Bruises)

Then the cowardly dog-men start running away in a series of jumps as Nitro gets up.

The guards in the helicopter start shooting at the group, but they do not hit anyone.  They continue to fly out to sea.

Angel heals himself and gets back up.

Salix manages to hit one of the trucks on their way out with his spore bomb, knocking out the driver and others, causing it to go out of control and crash into the truck shelter, igniting a gas pump, and causing a massive explosion, followed by secondary explosions as the munitions stocks in the truck start going off.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 7, 2007)

Soaring out of the sky, Brimstone flys towards the fleeing truck and hurls a flaming sphere into the windshield. 

_He blasts the windsheild of the truck, hopefully stopping them. Blast 8, Burst 10 ft Radius. He'll go land next to the truck if it does indeed stop and switch his array to Strike. If it doesn't stop the truck, he'll continue flying above it and follow it._


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

*OOC: You said Buried, Will digging out require an action/Check?
Will Edit actions in*


----------



## Elric (Aug 7, 2007)

Uno nearly tearing Viridian apart angers Nitro.

"Enough of your beating up on women, wolf man.  (With a flourish) Feel my flaming dragon punch of grizzly doom!"

Nitro charges, AAA 5, Charge +2 to hit, PA 4 (+11 to hit, +18 dmg), lethal damage, limited to disabled.  Using improved grab to start a grapple on any hit.  Then I'm using extra effort to do it again unless he's actually disabled by the first hit.

(OOC: edited- Fenris, please use a similarly brutal AAA on your action and hopefully we'll take him out.  I'm getting a little sick of this fight)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Enough of your beating up on women, wolf man."
> 
> Nitro charges, AAA 5, Charge +2 to hit, using a regular grapple (+15 to hit, grapple at +34).  If I win the grapple check, I'm using extra effort to gain Super-Str 10 as an AP of my regular Enhanced Str and I'm throwing this dude miles and miles into the ocean.  If I miss the first attack or lose the grapple check, I'm using extra effort to surge and hitting him with PA 3 punch, so he'd be knocked back towards the buildings, not the ocean.
> 
> "Enjoy the swim back, amigo."




(You can try that, but don't complain if he escapes that way)


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Angel sees Nitro is handling Uno, so tries to attack the medivac chopper before it lifts off by closing (try to keep to cover if able) projecting despire on the pilot. 

If that is essentially not doable, then swing away at Uno along with Nitro.   All out attack +5, autofre on his furry butt.

Should Uno be out of it, heal Viridian.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, since this will have a lot of bearing on others actions, and since you can wait  till his rampage is over to go, here is Nitro's results: 

"Enough of your beating up on women, wolf man. (With a flourish) Feel my flaming dragon punch of grizzly doom!"

Nitro tries to bash the wolf in the face, but Numero Uno blocks the punch with his arm...sort of.  Nitro grabs the arm as he extends his hand,wrenching it from its socket (Injury, Bruise).  Then he pulls it towards him while kicking the beast in the chest (attack from grapple, Injury, bruise, Stun). The beast turns and staggers backwards, and Nitro decides to squeeze a bit more punishment in.  He takes a couple steps forward and jumps, kicking the beast in the head with both feet.  Numero Uno goes flying through the wall of the warehouse, over Viridian, who in her present state is made further confused by the flying wolf, out the roof, and into the burning office building, where he hits a steel girder (roll...low!...the girder is disabled!, and an extra injury, stun, and bruise for the wolf), bending the girder away as he rolls off it and sails beyond it, and continuing over the fence, and landing somewhere outside the compound (2 more injuries,stunned results, bruises, staggered results, and disabled results from the initial blow and the knockback 10)


----------



## Victim (Aug 8, 2007)

_They seem to be running away.  Not supposed to let them get away, especially with captives.  Barely see; the simultaneous attack won't go so well.  What else can I do though?  Even burning all the villains in the chopper won't save those people though._

Megan squints and glances back and forth from the helicopter to the dock.  _Let's shoot from over ... there,_ she thinks.  A long stream of orbs errupt from the air near the base of the dock and chase down the helicopter, attempting to mow down the 2 armed guards.

"They have two captives onboard that chopper." she says clearly over the comm.  "Please  someone get them back."  _I can't save anyone._

(Full Round Action: Multi target Autofire on the 2 visor guards in the helicopter.  Plasma Orbs +3 (14-6 range -3 exhaustion -2 two squares). +8 damage Autofire 2, Homing 2, Precise Shot, Indirect 3 (start at the base of the dock, ignore cover by going in through the open side of the chopper, knockback aimed for the front of the heli).

(Triggered Attack: Plasma Orbs targeting accent guy.  +11 attack (incorrectly listed as +10 before).  +8 damage, 3 Pen.  Autofire 2, Homing 2, Precise Shot, Indirect 3 (go around cover).

(Sure, the attack bonus on the strafing attack sucks now, but with luck the homing will carry the day since the penalties should diminish.)


----------



## Elric (Aug 8, 2007)

"Wow" says a surprised Nitro, breathing heavily.  "Didn't mean to hit him that hard.  Someone else want to go pick him up?  It seems like I have to go get Pipsqeak before he drowns."

(Unless someone else wants to rescue Sheik, Nitro will jump into the water near where Sheik landed and start swimming around, looking for him.  If they do, he'll go grab Uno instead.)

(OOC: I take back my comment about how Shooting Star being the most effective char in combat... Grapple by the book, as Matt did just now, is pretty broken.  Also, Necro would be a good person to have grab Uno)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

I am going to continue to piecemeal this for the round:

Nightweaver: zzzzzz...
Viridian: stunned
Nitro: As above

Shooting Star's initial plasma attack curves around the chopper, and several balls strike evil accent man.  An orange field criscrossed with a web of energy tendrils appears, and the plasma balls dissipate around it (No damage.  It looks like an immunity or impervious situation)

She sends more up from the dock, and they chase down the chopper.  One set sneaks into the chopper and takes out one of the guards, bashing him into the seat behind evil accent guy.  The guard breaks his seat, but he manages to avoid injury.  Interestingly enough, it seems that that effect did not visibly activate his force field.

The other set misses and goes back around for another run.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

OPtic manages to dig himself out of the rubble and glances around, seeing Uno fly past and Shiek in the water.  He glances upwards and sees the Chopper getting away, then sees something worse... The Raptors are still here.  With a groan, he tries once again to tap in, a thing beam of light linking him to one of the raptors as he attempts to free it.
"Watch out, the jets are still up there!"
[sblock=ooc]
datalink attempt to wrest control back (Computer check +16), standard action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Angel seeing Numero Uno Chiuahua out of play answers shootign stars call, "Okay on it.."  I hope...

Angel flies after the chopper, if he has a standard left try to do emotion control despair on the pilot. 

BUT If he has no shot at catching the copter... Then teleport well in front of it but above it. Hopefully they won't notice him and he will get to do somethng next turn...


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 8, 2007)

Salix watches, stunned, as he inadvertently blows up eight men, as a demonic figure soars down from the sky and hurls a fireball into the other truck, and as Nitro finally beats the tar out of Numero Uno and sends him flying. He glances up at the escaping chopper, curses himself for never developing wings like the Sheik, and--seeing no other way in which he could currently be useful at all--fires a Fatigue attack off at the two thugs who remain conscious and are attempting to flee from the scene. Assuming he can reach them, anyway.

If he can't, well, I suppose he just sits around and plays a quick game of Solitaire.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

As the last truck heads out of the compound, a winged demon-like creature swoops out of the sky, throwing a fireball into the truck window.  The truck explodes and a couple mooks manage to jump  out.  The others are not so lucky.  Some of them are probably dead.  The demonoid lands and conjures a flaming whip, then makes quick work of the two who escaped the blast. 

Meanwhile, Optic keeps trying to take back control of the Raptors.

Viridian wakes up.

Nitro fishes the Shiek out of the water.  

Salix fires a seed pod and takes out the two Cholos who shot Nitro.

Shooting Star's plasma balls continue to track their target, and she takes out the other guard.

Angel appears in front of the chopper, and sees that the two BBEG's in the front are illusions.  The helicopter appears to be flying itself.  The only real people in there are the hostages and the two dropped vizor guards.

The fighter jets bear down on Shooting Star and Angel, and rip into them with their rail guns.  Angel is only slightly hurt (Injury + Bruise), but Shooting Star gets hit numerous times and blacks out (Injury, bruise, staggered, stunned, disabled, dying)  Angel and Nitro see her hit the water.  

Suddenly, Optic finds that the enemy's control of the jets is fading.  He is able to retake control, though it seems that the pilots are fine to fly if he gives it back.  The helicopter, on the other hand, starts to fall from the sky.

(Post rescue stuff and what to do about getting to the basement.  The warehouse is the only building intact.)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

"Nnngh," Viridian groans as she pulls herself out of the wreckage of the wall she wound up inside. "Anyone get the license number of that werewolf?"

She freezes as she looks around and spies the demonic creature destroying the truck, Star getting shot down, and the helicopter of hostages falling.

"I hope Angel's got you, Star," she murmurs...then adds, "And I hope that demon's not still hungry..."

She reaches a hand towards the plummeting helicopter and concentrates, trying to slow its fall to a safe, gentle descent over solid land.

(using TK on copter, bonus is +8...if that's not enough, she'll expend extra effort to raise power level, and use an HP to avoid passing out )


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Angel says, "Optic! Anyone?, Can you control the copter?  The pilots are illusion and whomever was controling it is not any longer"

If someone says yes they got the copter, then...  Go after Shooting star and heal...  If not, try to get those hostages out of that copter.


ooc:  with one building left we clearly have failed in our 'real' goal, can someone pot it a few times and knock it over too?  lol...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

"I've got the chopper!" Viridian calls. 

"Help Star!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I've got the chopper!" Viridian calls.
> 
> "Help Star!"




Optic manages to cancel out the control the bad guys have over the chopper, preventing him from flying it into the sea.  Straining heroically, Viridian manages to take control of the sputtering machine,  floating it safely back.  Meanwhile, Angel dives into the water and pulls Shooting Star to safety.  He heals her injuries. Nitro also safely pulls the Sheik to shore.  There does not seem to be any more resistance.  You hear over your comms, in a voice most of you do not recognize (except Brimstone -- its the lightning guy from the ally)  : "Primary objectives accomplished.  We didn't see those extra two supers coming.  Sorry about that. Good Work, though.  Scope out the scene and get to the warehouse ASAP.  We'll take care of the hostages.  you probably don't want to be around to explain things when the cops show up."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

Optic glances around counting heads when the jets and chopper are safe. "Still Missing Nightweaver" He states, concentrating on locating him. (I'll assume I can see him, since that's my primary purpose) "There!  Angel, can you help her?" He points to where the unconscious Nightweaver lay, and rushes over.   He looks up at the demon while talking to the voice on the comm "Make sure you don't forget that wolf." 
[sblock=ooc]
Well informed : Do I know who Brimstone is?[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic glances around counting heads when the jets and chopper are safe. "Still Missing Nightweaver" He states, concentrating on locating him. (I'll assume I can see him, since that's my primary purpose) "There!  Angel, can you help her?" He points to where the unconscious Nightweaver lay, and rushes over.   He looks up at the demon while talking to the voice on the comm "Make sure you don't forget that wolf."
> [sblock=ooc]
> Well informed : Do I know who Brimstone is?[/sblock]




Yeah, a "demon" who fights crime tends to get press.

In other news, you guys neutralized 50 assorted mooks PL6-PL10, 2 Supervillains @ PL14 each, two trucks, a ship, and a helicopter.  Well, and that truck depot, but that was an accident.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

OPtic waves the newly arrived demon over, noticing he has a commlink as well. "I take it you're here for Mrs White?  Well, lets follow the instructions and get downstairs, I want to find out what's going on here."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Once the copter is down, Viridian sags, nearly drops, but catches herself just in time. The buzzing numbness and giddyness caused by the Sheik is ebbing, leaving a crushing sense of weariness.

_One step at a time. Warehouse._

She starts plodding towards the warehouse at a slow, but dogged pace.


----------



## Victim (Aug 9, 2007)

_That's one, two, ... and three_ Shooting Star thinks, feeling her attacks deactivate or discharge.  _Looks like the angel will get those medics out - seems like we're almost done here._

Then a line of holes appears in her torso as one of the Raptors lines her up.  _Huh.  Those hits felt weird.  Better see about dealing with those fighters._  Megan opens her mouth to use the commlink, but only a red foam comes out.  Suddenly there's no strength in her legs; no flight vector to support her weight.  Shooting Star slides off the warehouse and falls into the water, leaving a red smear behind.  _Oh._

_Getting killed by AEGIS wasn't exactly the way I expected to go, but it's not bad.  Maybe it's the drugs - thanks flying plant guy.  Bye, everyone._ Megan sinks into the dark water.

And then Angel rescues her, restoring Shooting Star to health with his amazing power.  She coughes violently to expel water from her lungs.  "I'm alive?" Megan asks with some surprise.

"Maybe someone should go carry Spirit out of the boat; wasn't she dragged in there after being KO'd?" Star asks.  Looking at Brimstone: "Hey, who's that?"  _It's a night for monsters, apparently._


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> And then Angel rescues her, restoring Shooting Star to health with his amazing power.  She coughes violently to expel water from her lungs.  "I'm alive?" Megan asks with some surprise.




Angel replies, "Yes.  Although usually when people see angels after almost dying?  Not so much... (grin)"



			
				Victum said:
			
		

> "Maybe someone should go carry Spirit out of the boat; wasn't she dragged in there after being KO'd?" Star asks.  Looking at Brimstone: "Hey, who's that?"  _It's a night for monsters, apparently._




Angel says, "Good point.   Comms rest.  Anyone seen Spirit?  We should take care of her before going to the warehouse.  Can anyone come with me to check into her, just in case there is still trouble?"

While he awaits and answer he heals Shooting Star again (if needed) or himself (if needed), or anyone else he can get to that needs it in precedence of most beat up to least...


----------



## Elric (Aug 9, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Can anyone come with me to check into her, just in case there is still trouble?"




"Right, Spirit!  We have to rescue her!  I'll come with you."
In the meantime, Nitro grabs Nightweaver and carries her over to Angel for healing.  "Don't worry, honey.  You took quite a beating taking on all those guys at once, but we won in the end.  We'll get you back up and running real quick and then go see Ms. White."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 9, 2007)

_ . o O {You idiot! You should have hung on the wall just above their reach! You should have realized _all_ of them were those...wolf things, not just a few!_

Nightweaver doesn't say anything in reply to Nitro, allowing him to carry her to Angel.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Angel uses his spifferifc healing powerson Viridian (among any others).

After that I think we check that ship post haste for Spirit


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Viridian's actual wounds are fairly minor, comparatively speaking. She's mostly just physically exhausted from the effects of the Sheik's poisons. That said, she gives Angel a tired smile, and thanks him when her bruises and injuries are healed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Angel uses his spifferifc healing powerson Viridian (among any others).
> 
> After that I think we check that ship post haste for Spirit




BTW, you total healing is not automatic.  They have to make a check equal to 1d20+ConMod +1, and one condition heals at DC10, one more at 15, another at 20, etc.  It would take a long time (i.e. too much time) to get rid of all the bruises and injuries at the moment, though you certainly can relatively quickly get rid of the worse conditions with a couple applications.

Whoever does wind up on the ship finds two very disturbing things.  One, in the main cabin, they find Spirit tied to a knocked-over chair.  She is dead.  Her head shows burn patterns consistent with a continuous-beam energy weapon of some sort.  Additionally, in  the control room, the computers are all flashing a big red box.  In it is the words "SELF-DESTRUCT IN:" and a timer, which is currently at 3:12 and ticking down.


----------



## Victim (Aug 9, 2007)

"I wouldn't know; I didn't see anything the other times."  She shakily flies backwards, waving off further offers of healing.  "I think I'll be okay."  _Unless drug interactions get me, but you didn't seem to be able to fix those anyway._

Shooting Star flies over to the end of the dock and checks on the fallen pilot and copilot.  _Please let the attacks on them have been part of the illusion._

"Wait, why are we not talking to the police?"  _I've always ended up talking to the police or a real super team.  I can hold things together that long.  Of course, normally I'm only responding to something else, and not going into some company's grounds looking for trouble.  And I usually don't do so much damage either.  Hmm.  But it still seems low to skulk away._


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> BTW, you total healing is not automatic.  They have to make a check equal to 1d20+ConMod +1, and one condition heals at DC10, one more at 15, another at 20, etc.  It would take a long time (i.e. too much time) to get rid of all the bruises and injuries at the moment, though you certainly can relatively quickly get rid of the worse conditions with a couple applications.
> 
> Whoever does wind up on the ship finds two very disturbing things.  One, in the main cabin, they find Spirit tied to a knocked-over chair.  She is dead.  Her head shows burn patterns consistent with a continuous-beam energy weapon of some sort.  Additionally, in  the control room, the computers are all flashing a big red box.  In it is the words "SELF-DESTRUCT IN:" and a timer, which is currently at 3:12 and ticking down.




Angel comms the rest, "A real situation here... Spirit is dead and we have a self destruct timer here hooked to I don't know what..  Optic is this your thing? Anyones?  Self destruct in 3:12 (inform them if that is hours/minutes/seconds or not - should be clear by countdown speed...)"

OOC: sure, I figured that for healing, but give everyone one pass then.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Viridian puts a finger to the comm in her ear and says, "I could put a ward around it. Might contain the blast...might not. Can't tell without knowing how strong the bomb is. That, or I could hold it up in the sky and hope moving it doesn't set it off."

She pauses...doubletakes. "Wait. Did you say Spirit is dead?!"


----------



## Victim (Aug 9, 2007)

_Huh, Spirit is dead?  That can't be right._ Megan thinks numbly.  "If the bomb is hooked into a computer system, I can take a shot at it.  Or I can just vaporize the boat."  _And it won't even hurt, because of whatever gas I inhaled._  "That might set off the bomb though," she adds.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She pauses...doubletakes. "Wait. Did you say Spirit is dead?!"




Angel replies, 'Yes someone burned a hole in her head with some sort of energy I think...  And no, before you ask, sorry, but I am not allowed to raise the dead."

Angel says, "Give me two and a half minutes to search the ship, and then have Viridian ward it no one can disarm it.  I will try to find survivors or evidence, but little time remains..."  With that using 5x quickness (ahhh cool to have that) he searches very briefly on the ship looking for survivors, or failing that, evidence (laptops, drugs, etc).   He takes Spirits body with him if he can along with surviors/evidence and then vacates the ship - assuming none can disarm it...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"Someone'll have to bring me over...there's no way I can hoof it in three minutes," Vi says. "Who doesn't allow you bring back the dead?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 10, 2007)

Viridian said:
			
		

> Someone'll have to bring me over...there's no way I can hoof it in three minutes[.]"




 "I'll take you to the boat." Nightweaver offers, standing and offering Virdian her hand.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Angel replies to V as he begins to search, "If I show you a door on the iPhone can you portal?   Raising dead is against the compact.  It removes too much of the cost side of free will."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually, Salix *doesn't* play Solitaire. Instead, he tears off a clump of leaves that's attached to the back of his head and grows it into a full-sized foliage-man, which shambles fragrantly along beside him as he lopes off in the general direction of Numero Uno's landing. "I will fetch the beast's body," he says over the comm. "If I begin to scream, it is most likely because he was not as unconscious as I hoped."

Along the way, Salix hears the news about Spirit. He bows his head, and begins to speak in the soft, flowery language of his people, offering a Calliandran prayer for her as he continues on to pick up Uno and drag him back to the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"You really take that angel stuff seriously, don't you? I could make a portal there right now, but it takes some time to draw the diagrams. Probably be faster for someone to take me there."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You really take that angel stuff seriously, don't you? I could make a portal there right now, but it takes some time to draw the diagrams. Probably be faster for someone to take me there."




Angel chuckles, "It goes with the job I am afraid.  Although I have slipped up a time or two in the past, and paid for it.  *Drifts off second and then snaps back*  ...   Well, if you can get here good. If not?  Punch.. Err...  punt as they say."


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

"Take her body out; I'll check for evidence and stuff."  _It's not supposed be like this.  Well, then what's it supposed to be like?  Not everything can be like the Freedom League.  No deathtrap or anything; these guys cheat.  Wait, if they cheat..._

"It might be a bad idea to assume that the timer is accurate." Megan adds.

"Right, you mentioned some kind of forbidden love thing.  What kind of punishment did the people who started religions here get?"

Shooting Star searches the ship, her form blurring with the speed of her movements: (Search +1, Quickness 10x).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

Viridian stops to watch the two flyers zip around the ship. She shakes her head.

"If love's your thing, be happy you're not a real angel. According to Hebrew accounts, it was the offspring of forbidden unions between earthbound angels and mortals that gave rise to a monstrous race of giants, whose existence cheesed off God so much he flooded the world and most of the people in it just to get rid of them. Of course, that's Jehovah for you. Very big on overkill."

"As for the bomb, I can't punt anything if I can't see it somehow. Is it such a big deal if it blows?"


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian stops to watch the two flyers zip around the ship. She shakes her head.
> 
> "If love's your thing, be happy you're not a real angel. According to Hebrew accounts, it was the offspring of forbidden unions between earthbound angels and mortals that gave rise to a monstrous race of giants, whose existence cheesed off God so much he flooded the world and most of the people in it just to get rid of them. Of course, that's Jehovah for you. Very big on overkill."




"Maybe that's why it was forbidden?" Star quips.  _What BS._



> "As for the bomb, I can't punt anything if I can't see it somehow. Is it such a big deal if it blows?"




"I don't know much about bombs, but it would depend on the type and where it goes off.  But note that shapnel could be thrown quite long distance from the blast site by the shockwave."  Recalling Optic's examination of the heavy weapon bin in the van, Megan asks him "Can you see anything about the bomb?  Are those computers safe to use?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Actually, Salix *doesn't* play Solitaire. Instead, he tears off a clump of leaves that's attached to the back of his head and grows it into a full-sized foliage-man, which shambles fragrantly along beside him as he lopes off in the general direction of Numero Uno's landing. "I will fetch the beast's body," he says over the comm. "If I begin to scream, it is most likely because he was not as unconscious as I hoped."
> 
> Along the way, Salix hears the news about Spirit. He bows his head, and begins to speak in the soft, flowery language of his people, offering a Calliandran prayer for her as he continues on to pick up Uno and drag him back to the others.




Salix and his minions to eventually find NU, and run him back to the rest of the group.  He is a badly hurt as expected, though slowly regenerating.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian stops to watch the two flyers zip around the ship. She shakes her head.
> 
> "If love's your thing, be happy you're not a real angel. According to Hebrew accounts, it was the offspring of forbidden unions between earthbound angels and mortals that gave rise to a monstrous race of giants, whose existence cheesed off God so much he flooded the world and most of the people in it just to get rid of them. Of course, that's Jehovah for you. Very big on overkill."
> 
> "As for the bomb, I can't punt anything if I can't see it somehow. Is it such a big deal if it blows?"




(Slightly off there.  The angel-humping was one of the crimes of HUMANITY that led to the flood, not the need to get rid of the offspring,and depending on one's interpretation of the text, it could be said  to support the claim that some of the giants survived.  Regardless, you've given me an idea....mwhahaaaaa...maybe.)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

(OOC - I've heard it quoted several ways...it's not like there's only one way to read the original texts, let alone the translations.   I've seen some readings that say the angels -raped- human women to produce nephilim...others where human women seduced the woebound angels. It's all a matter of perspective.  Oh, and yeah, supposedly there were nephilim that survived the flood and became the basis for a number of Sci Fi Original Movies. )


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian stops to watch the two flyers zip around the ship. She shakes her head.
> 
> "If love's your thing, be happy you're not a real angel. . ."
> 
> "As for the bomb, I can't punt anything if I can't see it somehow. Is it such a big deal if it blows?"




Angel answers with obvious amusement, "Ah yes, happy I am not an Angel eh?"

"I am sorry my colloqualisms mayhap are off.  I meant that yes if it blows up what can we do...  I know nothing much practical about such things I fear."

OOC: BTW He is searching the ship while talking with V and crew.    Also, Bad evil GM, bad. lol.  Poor Angel what has he done to desrve that?  Oh wait, he's a PC...  Never mind, carry on then.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

Optic heads for the bomb, examining it.  This is the kind of situation he was MADE for.  "Allright, we've got a bomb on the ship, less than 3 minutes remaining, we're not sure how powerful it is or if we can disarm it.  I'll see what I can do, but anybody who can't be of immediate help on the ship, get away in case we can't stop it!"
[sblock=ooc]
X-ray vision, Analytical sight, Extended Sight, Datalink, +16 notice, +16 Computers(if applicable), +5 ALL Knowledges (trained).  I should (Hopefully) be able to know everything I can find out about it by the time I get to the ship.

Also, Remember Optic has Time Sense, so he'll make sure everyone gets out when the bomb's getting down there.
How much time left by the time I get info on it btw?
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic heads for the bomb, examining it.  This is the kind of situation he was MADE for.  "Allright, we've got a bomb on the ship, less than 3 minutes remaining, we're not sure how powerful it is or if we can disarm it.  I'll see what I can do, but anybody who can't be of immediate help on the ship, get away in case we can't stop it!"
> [sblock=ooc]
> X-ray vision, Analytical sight, Extended Sight, Datalink, +16 notice, +16 Computers(if applicable), +5 ALL Knowledges (trained).  I should (Hopefully) be able to know everything I can find out about it by the time I get to the ship.
> 
> ...




He arrives at the computer room, and tries to figure the bomb -- and the system -- out.  The system appears very much locked down, but he finds that since Nitro accidently destroyed the communications relay on the ship, there is some data in a buffer that it is trying to send. He manages to intercept it, but it may take a bit to process.  In it he finds immediately a dossier on Daedalus, an inventor super in the Freedom League.  Using his X-Ray vision and using his analytical vision to trace the wires and their signals, he discovers that the connections between the computer system and the bomb have been cut, such that even if he hacked the override code, it would not be able to stop the bomb.  He starts tracing the wring to the bomb himself, but before he does, Angel spots it with his True Sight. Angel's True Sight can detect things that have been placed with guileful intent, and thus he can detect the bomb hidden in the cargo hold, along with a lot of unprocessed heroin that never got unloaded lots of ammunition for the visor guards' weapons, and assorted conventional small arms, RPGs, and a few rockets.  It is located IN a very large crate.  Looking through it with his X-Ray vision, Optic analyzes it, and finds that it is capable of a very large explosion, albeit one that will do little more than destroy the essentially already-destroyed OxCorp compound.  He also finds its internal timer. He calculates it as set to 1 minute and 34 seconds, even though the clock on the main computer is showing 2:35.

Angel also got the chance to examine the Shiek's quarters.  In it are a number of different poppies in environmentally-controlled cases.  The labels underneath seem to imply that they are unique strains.  Also in the quarters is a folder containing a dossier on the White Knight.  Finally, he detects a hidden item: a flash drive buried beneath one of the poppies.

Shooting Star meanwhile finds the quarters of the two other supervillains. In one she finds a wide variety of printed materials and books, mostly on archaeology, with others on  politics and engineering.  Most of the material is in English, but a good chunk is in some sort of Middle Eastern language. There is also a folder halfway under the couch.  It contains a dossier on the Freedom City Museum of Natural History, especially aspects of its security protocols, personnel, and business transactions.  In the other, almost everything is in Cyrilic, and various cables and chips and scraps of electronic devices are found lying around, but unfortunately, no hard drives or other data storage devices.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

"Talk to us guys," Viridian says tensely. "What are we dealing with?"


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2007)

"I found some stuff in their rooms.  Info on FC Museum of Natural History, stuff in Russian, some unknown language, some books and computer stuff.  Can someone help remove it?  All these loose papers will be ruined if I try to fly them out at speed."  _And I'm about as strong as a kitten._

Shooting Star begins stacking and organizing the files for easier transport.  _Hmm, stacking the open folders between books would keep stuff from blowing away.  Maybe._

(Quickness x10)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

That same voice sends out another message on your commlinks.  "Just so ya know, we have rapid evac capabilities.  You might want to get back to the warehouse if you plan on avoiding the blast area."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

"Get it out on the deck and I can move it, but I don't think I can move it anywhere safe in time," Viridian says. "Fact is, I could really use some help just getting to the warehouse."

"Give me some notice if that thing's going to go off so I can get a ward up."

She resumes towards the warehouse as fast as she can (half speed due to exhaustion).


----------



## Elric (Aug 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Get it out on the deck and I can move it, but I don't think I can move it anywhere safe in time," Viridian says. "Fact is, I could really use some help just getting to the warehouse."




Nitro has been in a bit of a daze over the death of spirit.  _Not a triumphant hero today._

"I'll do it!"  Nitro grabs the largest box he can find and starts loading everything into it.  He'll also carry any damsels who need rescuing away from the boat when he jumps away


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

"The Bomb's set to go off a minute before the timer hits zero!  Those sneaky bastards figured we'd try to disarm it.  I can't shut it down, so unless someone can get it out of the hold and throw or teleport it out to sea in under 90 seconds, we have to evacuate.  It'll take out anything left in the compound."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> That same voice sends out another message on your commlinks.  "Just so ya know, we have rapid evac capabilities.  You might want to get back to the warehouse if you plan on avoiding the blast area."





Angel says, "Most good to hear that.  We were just going to call and let you know. . ."

Angel grabs the swag (flash drive papers and whatever else he thinks is suitable) , Sprit if none else has her..  And, leaves for the warehouse with the rest.

Angel comms V, "Can you ward it as we leave?  it will at least reduce the damage."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 11, 2007)

Nightweaver puts a hand on Viridian's shoulder,  "I have a faster way"  shadow walking both of them to the warehouse. Once there she slumps into a sitting position against the wall,  "Does anyone know _what_ those things were?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

Viridian reaches down to grab Nightweaver's hand and tries to pull her back up.

"Not yet...we have to actually go inside. Sounds like in another minute, you won't want to get caught sitting out here."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 11, 2007)

With Vi's help, Nightweaver stands again,  "Any particular shadow inside?"  she asks with weary humor.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

"X feet forward And Y feet up will get you right beside the bomb" Optic tells Nightweaver through the Comm, gauging the distance.  "A minute ten.."


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2007)

"Just keep me apprised of the countdown - even drugged I'll still be able to clear miles in the last 10 seconds," Megan says, arms blurring as she loads Nitro's box.

"If I try to vaporize the bomb, would it go off?  Might prevent a larger explosion."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Just keep me apprised of the countdown - even drugged I'll still be able to clear miles in the last 10 seconds," Megan says, arms blurring as she loads Nitro's box.
> 
> "If I try to vaporize the bomb, would it go off?  Might prevent a larger explosion."




(She thinks it probably would)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "X feet forward And Y feet up will get you right beside the bomb" Optic tells Nightweaver through the Comm, gauging the distance.  "A minute ten.."




(I think they are outside the warehouse and want to go in, not back to the ship.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

Viridian notices a surge in white magic coming from the warehouse. 

The hostages in the chopped that Viridian landed suddenly turn into white energy, which gets brighter and then disappears.  Gradually, the fallen baddies begin disappearing similarly.


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2007)

_Think.  Think.  Okay, modern explosives are generally very stable - that's why they use other things as detonators.  But throwing high intensity plasma into it will provide even 'safe' explosives with enough energy to start their reactions.  So the bomb might be damaged a bit by the spray but it'd still explode.  And then it splash the raw stuff back on me.  I'll pass._

"Okay, scratch the destroy the bomb plan.  Let's do a final check and then get out of the blast range."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2007)

Having collected all you can, everyone gets back from the boat. Angel's True Sight catches two more intentionally-hidden items in the chopper.  Beneath each front seat is a round metal device a couple inches thick, with a large, complicated, lens at the top. It also seems to have a sensor for a remote control of some sort, a series of unlabeled switches, some indicator lights, a power plug, and an ethernet port.  He is able to grab them on the way to the warehouse.  

When you all get there, there is very little time before the bomb goes off.  The doors are open, apparently having been opened while everyone was elsewhere.  Inside are a whole lot of crates, and set-up chemical processing equipment.  

Strategically-positioned inside are several men in black, military-stye uniforms, sun glasses, and advanced rifles that look like they have power cores of some sort and probably do not fire bullets.

In the middle of the room is an attractive women of about 30 wearing a white top and white skirt.  She has pale skin, green eyes, and medium-length, bright red hair.  Viridian notices that she radiates a lot of white magic. 

Next to her is a fit, attractive man, probably a little older and tanner, dressed like the soldiers, with short, spikey, black hair.  His eyes are obscured by sunglasses.  Unlike the soldiers, he does not have a weapon at the ready, though he is armed.


----------



## Victim (Aug 12, 2007)

_Umm..._  "Hello.  We can do introductions after we evacuate the bomb blast," Shooting Star say, trying and failing to sound confident and in control.

_The bomb threat was like a second wind, but I'm going to have to deal with my post-fight shakes in the next few minutes.  Let's hurry things up so I can get to a more private space._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Viridian swallows a little nervously...she'd never actually met another 'real' magician before on anything like conversational terms. For all her talk about magical being a natural force and used throughout history, she was speaking out of books and theory. What mages the world had clearly didn't usually advertise themselves.

"Thank you," she says to the woman. "For getting the others out of there." She manages a wan smile. "I'll have to learn that one. Are you Ms. White?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian swallows a little nervously...she'd never actually met another 'real' magician before on anything like conversational terms. For all her talk about magical being a natural force and used throughout history, she was speaking out of books and theory. What mages the world had clearly didn't usually advertise themselves.
> 
> "Thank you," she says to the woman. "For getting the others out of there." She manages a wan smile. "I'll have to learn that one. Are you Ms. White?"



*
Don't worry, honey, you'll learn quite a lot with us.  And yeah, Ms. White. Or Miss White, if you prefer.  Come on, lets get you to somewhere safe," *she says, putting an arm around Viridian to help her stay balanced.



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Umm... "Hello. We can do introductions after we evacuate the bomb blast," Shooting Star says, trying and failing to sound confident and in control.




*"Of course we can.  Some of you look like you could use some rest as well. Mr. Black, a hand please?"*

"My pleasure," he says with a grin, as he and a soldier come to help Shooting Star and Nightweaver walk to Ms. White.

*"Not too much pleasure, please, Blackie Boy,"* Ms. White says sarcastically.  *"Now everyone join hands, quickly."*


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Angel joins handswith the rest mentally making note who needs more healing as soon as they get where ever it is they are going...


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2007)

"I can still fly!" she snaps defensively, darting past those sent to help her.  _I hate being weak; needing help.  Dependency has gotten old._

"Take hold of my wrists, not my hands." Megan instructs, holding out her arms.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I can still fly!" she snaps defensively, darting past those sent to help her.  _I hate being weak; needing help.  Dependency has gotten old._
> 
> "Take hold of my wrists, not my hands." Megan instructs, holding out her arms.




The soldier backs off, lightly taking her wrist and letting her take the lead.  Then he links up with the circle.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 13, 2007)

Reluctantly, Nightweaver allows Mr. Black to lead her over to the woman,  "A little more information next time, would be nice."  she murmers, stumbling a bit and fighting off the urge to pass out.  "Think you can dim the lights?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Reluctantly, Nightweaver allows Mr. Black to lead her over to the woman,  "A little more information next time, would be nice."  she murmers, stumbling a bit and fighting off the urge to pass out.  "Think you can dim the lights?"




Mr. Black smiles, flicks a switch on the side of his sunglasses, unplugs a wire connecting them to something under his vest, and puts them on Nightweaver, revealing his face and his eyes.  "These should help.  I hear you could do that yourself, though.  Quite a talent.  I'm sorry the mission went as it did. Once we get you back to the base, we'll explain everything."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

"Sorry it went as it did?" Viridian says, anger starting to push through the haze. "One of us is DEAD! And look at all this property damage! Couldn't we just have MET first? If you wanted to test us, why not TEST us...why throw us into this...this meatgrinder?!"

She does link hands, though is grabbing a bit unnecessarily hard.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Sorry it went as it did?" Viridian says, anger starting to push through the haze. "One of us is DEAD! And look at all this property damage! Couldn't we just have MET first? If you wanted to test us, why not TEST us...why throw us into this...this meatgrinder?!"
> 
> She does link hands, though is grabbing a bit unnecessarily hard.




Mr Black starts to say "It's always a blow when a comrade falls in  battle. Unfortunately, the bad guys make that a necessity sometimes,  Tragic, heartbreaking, but -- unavoidable.  Back in my military days..."


Slightly taken aback at Viridian's sudden turn of mood, and figuring that Mr. Black's answer wouldn't satisfy her, Ms. White  inturrupts *"Look, I feel as bad as you do about this.  We were divided about whether Spirit was mentally prepared for this, and I signed off on it.  I'll have to live with that. And we didn't know about those other two passengers.  There will be an inquiry.  I promise that we will get to the bottom of this.  As far as the property damage goes, when we get out of here I can explain why nothing got blown up that didn't deserve to.  Well, the Medivac chopper won't be looking so good in a minute, but mostly...."*

"Uh, we gotta go.  Everyone link up already!," Mr. Black says.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

"That's not my point," Vi insists. "My point is that we all got in that van thinking we were just going to be meeting you...and instead you threw us into an extremely dangerous situation! Exactly how is that supposed to make us trust you? How exactly is that justifiable? And again, I don't think 'testing us' is acceptable because you don't have to deceive us to test us."

She shakes her head...but is still linked and ready to go.

"It wasn't that she died that I'm upset. It was that she died pointlessly. There was no REASON for her to die. If we'd had time to plan, if we'd known what we were getting into..."


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2007)

"Later.  Bomb."  Megan says impatiently, her foot tapping rapidly against the floor.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "That's not my point," Vi insists. "My point is that we all got in that van thinking we were just going to be meeting you...and instead you threw us into an extremely dangerous situation! Exactly how is that supposed to make us trust you? How exactly is that justifiable? And again, I don't think 'testing us' is acceptable because you don't have to deceive us to test us."
> 
> She shakes her head...but is still linked and ready to go.
> 
> "It wasn't that she died that I'm upset. It was that she died pointlessly. There was no REASON for her to die. If we'd had time to plan, if we'd known what we were getting into..."




Mr. Black answers "She freaked out.  She was overconfident.  And I'm not blaming her.  I've seen some top guys with years of experience get too big for their britches or just snap... and almost to a man, they didn't make it.  She had total trust in her invisibility, even though she was extremely vulnerable in that state.  She would have died in this battle no matter how much time you had to plan.  We would have intervened if we could, but it happened too fast and she was among too many tangoes. The rest of you though had it under control.  You won this fight.  You showed us that you can think on your feet, come back from a disadvantageous position, adjust to inaccurate intelligence,  place a premium on safeguarding civilians, work as a team, come to care about each other, and, though this is more Whitey's priority than mine, to question authority if you fear your orders may be unjust.  This was the only way to test all those things...and you passed"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

"Just get us out of here," Viridian says through clenched teeth as she resists the urge to yank her hands away.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 13, 2007)

Salix quietly regards Mr. Black and Ms. White for a few moments. _Dying for a test she was not aware was coming, that she was unprepared for... Unfair. Unjustifiable. They are as responsible for her death as the one who cut her life short. And the rest of us nearly shared her fate... Beaten and burned and shot and on death's door... All because they wanted to *test* us. The thought is sickening.

This is... not how I imagined it would be.

Life was never like this among my own kind. Oh, Calliandra, how I miss you..._

Keeping his silence, Salix steps forward to join hands with the group, gently taking hold of their comparatively tiny human hands in his large wooden ones.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

Optic grabs Viridians other hand and holds tightly to complete the circle, his eyes meeting hers, and though she can't see through the visor, she senses that he knows EXACTLY how she feels, and she can see the tightness of anger in his face, though he does not express it as much as she.  "Not now." He whispers to her while the others are busy "Trust me... Please."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

She nods and closes her eyes, holding back her tears of anger and frustration and simple remorse. Not the time. Not the place.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Once everyone links hands, they are teleported in a flash of bright white light.

You find yourselves in loading platform of some sort, looking  down on an area full of vehicles.  The cavern is long, and contains many doors out, including a road that curves down and into the lower floor, a large, flooded area with a dock for boats, and some tubes above that you gather are for small aircraft.  As the end of the platform are double doors leading to what is likely a larger facility.

"Welcome to the headquarters of Trust, in a mountain by the sea in Southern Virginia" Ms. White says.  "Here you will be apprised of the resources that you will have available to you, and be briefed on the details -- including the complications -- of the last mission, and their implications.  But before we do any of that, we have some more pressing matters to deal with: Many of you are hurt,  so the  infirmary will be the first stop.  She leads you through the doors,into an elevator, and takes you down a few levels. You step out into what looks like  a fully-stocked emergency room, although there are only a handful of patients and plenty of staff at the moment.  There are several private rooms connected to this one, as wall as another set of double doors labeled "Biomedical Research" leading deeper into the facility.  

Those doors fly open, and a red-haired, green-eyed woman with a bright red button-down shirt under a white lab coat greets you, slightly out of  breath. "You must be Sigma Team.  I'm Red, Chief of Medicine for the Trust.  I just heard about the initiation going south and ran straight here. So sorry about that...usually we're a lot more competent.  This never should have gone down this way.  Everyone grab a bed, we'll fix you up."

Mr. Black helps Nightweaver into bed and says "Unfortunately, I need those shades back. Close your eyes.  They'll take good care of you here."  He then leaves.

Ms. White displays that she has healing powers of her own, which Viridian notices do not require verbal or material components -- a neat trick.  Ms. White's hands glow, and she runs them over your wounds, gradually causing them to heal.

Red and her staff seem to not have any powers, but some of their devices appear to be super-science oriented.  The three badly-affected by the Shiek's poisons are wheeled into their own rooms and hooked up to IVs by staff.  Red joins Shooting Star, and says "See, this is why it is good that the Trust had your medical records ahead of time...in case something went bad early.  Your chart says you've had some medical problems in the past, and are on a number of medications?"  I'm going to test your blood to make sure the poison didn't cause any unusual side effects in conjunction with your other medications.  (Takes blood)

(post for stuff taking place at any time during the post, or after)


----------



## Elric (Aug 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Those doors fly open, and a red-haired, green-eyed woman with a bright red button-down shirt under a white lab coat greets you, slightly out of  breath. "You must be Sigma Team.  I'm Red, Chief of Medicine for the Trust.  I just heard about the initiation going south and ran straight here. So sorry about that...usually we're a lot more competent.  This never should have gone down this way.  Everyone grab a bed, we'll fix you up."




Nitro has been quietly quite pissed, but some of his anger has passed.  He archs his eyebrows at Red's words.

"You've got some cool technology but the Trust certainly seems to have the mentality of a rookie.  I thought this was the major league, not the bush league."

He pauses and more mundane concerns start to come into focus.  "Say, I don't need any medical care, but I'm awfully hungry.  Can a guy get a good burrito or hamburger here in the middle of the night?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro has been quietly quite pissed, but some of his anger has passed.  He archs his eyebrows at Red's words.
> 
> "You've got some cool technology but the Trust certainly seems to have the mentality of a rookie.  I thought this was the major league, not the bush league."
> 
> He pauses and more mundane concerns start to come into focus.  "Say, I don't need any medical care, but I'm awfully hungry.  Can a guy get a good burrito or hamburger here in the middle of the night?"




Ms. White says *"I assure you that your first impression is not an accurate one. Give us the chance, and we'll prove it."
*
*"The calf is automated...the elevator will get you back."*  She waves her hand, while looking at Nitro. *"Calfeteria!" *she says.  He finds himself in a calfeteria.  There are few people eating, and on one wall there is a row of touch-screens with doors underneath.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 14, 2007)

The area around Nightweaver's bed grows pitch black, though she doesn't allow herself to fall asleep. o O { _the bad guys make that a necessity sometimes, Tragic, heartbreaking, but -- unavoidable  Unavoidable, _ a necessity? _. He's patronizing us, trying to make us- no probably himself- feel better. Her own fault? Not entirely. If we had been able to reach the boat- just another what if. We have to realize it, accept it and move on... no one said this would be easy. _ 

 "When will this debriefing take place?  she says aloud, not bothering to further disguise her wearyness.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> The area around Nightweaver's bed grows pitch black, though she doesn't allow herself to fall asleep. o O { _the bad guys make that a necessity sometimes, Tragic, heartbreaking, but -- unavoidable  Unavoidable, _ a necessity? _. He's patronizing us, trying to make us- no probably himself- feel better. Her own fault? Not entirely. If we had been able to reach the boat- just another what if. We have to realize it, accept it and move on... no one said this would be easy. _
> 
> "When will this debriefing take place?  she says aloud, not bothering to further disguise her wearyness.




(BTW, your ASCII thought bubbles are awesome)

Mr. Black says "Once we get time to gather the info together...and once _you_ have had a good nap."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Angel visits everyone injured to try to speed healing up.

He says to Black/White "Well we all look forward to your briefing.  In the mean time I think I will see if I can help with the healing."


----------



## Victim (Aug 14, 2007)

_Is there anyone involved who wasn't at responsible in part?  If these Trust people had approached us differently, if we'd attacked the boat immediately or something...  Damn it._  Shooting Star is quiet on their walk through the Trust base, a bit overwhelmed by the fight, its aftermath, and now this.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Red and her staff seem to not have any powers, but some of their devices appear to be super-science oriented.  The three badly-affected by the Shiek's poisons are wheeled into their own rooms and hooked up to IVs by staff.  Red joins Shooting Star, and says "See, this is why it is good that the Trust had your medical records ahead of time...in case something went bad early.  Your chart says you've had some medical problems in the past, and are on a number of medications?  I'm going to test your blood to make sure the poison didn't cause any unusual side effects in conjunction with your other medications."(Takes blood)




"Right.  I was worried.  My emergency response information with the newest stuff should be here someplace." Megan admits.  She glances over to Nightweaver and Viridian, ashamed.  

"Don't heal me unless I'm dying or specificly ask for, okay?" she says harshly to Angel.  Belatedly: "No offense.  But there can be too much of a good thing."

Taking Mr. Black's hint, Megan tries to relax.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2007)

Once she's in bed, despite her anger and conflicted emotions, Thessaly is just too physically and emotionally exhausted not to fall asleep. The illusory costume winks out, leaving her a little shorter and a little less supermodelish, but still an adorably cute college-age girl fast asleep in her jeans and grey university T-shirt.

Considering that she was shot at with rockets and machinegun fire, fell 3 stories, was blasted by railgun cannon and smashed by a werewolf's mighty paw...her injuries are surprisingly minimal. She doesn't even wake up when they're healed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2007)

The while the others wait around, eat, help healing, etc, they infirmary deals with those with poison and other injuries.  Those who are merely fatigued are given some pills and some kind of injection, which seems along with the passage of time to fix them.  

Viridian, Shooting Star, and Nightweaver wake up in private rooms, the latter two not entirely sure how they fell asleep in the first place and all having to piece together their scattered but basically-complete memories of the night before.  Despite the slight buzz, they feel extremely well-rested, like they've been asleep for a half a day or so -- but its' only been about an half an hour.  

The elevator opens up, and Ms. White, who had been gone for a while, returns.  *"I trust that you are all healed up? If so, howsabout that briefing I promised you."*


----------



## Raylis (Aug 14, 2007)

_ . o O {We're being drugged _here_, wonderful} _ 

Nightweaver stands,  "Briefing, or debriefing?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> _ . o O {We're being drugged _here_, wonderful} _
> 
> Nightweaver stands,  "Briefing, or debriefing?"




(Well, it IS a hospital)
*
"Briefing first.  But we've generally left the evidence you collected alone, so once we show you our facilities and you get a chance to examine it, we'd like to know what you learned."*


----------



## Elric (Aug 15, 2007)

Nitro grabs a hamburger and tries to figure out what's generally going on at The Trust by making small talk with the people eating.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro grabs a hamburger and tries to figure out what's generally going on at The Trust by making small talk with the people eating.




Using the touchscreen menu, he orders a hamburger and after a few seconds, the door below the screen opens, and spits out a tray with his burger on it. 

(Since he didn't specify anything about said talk, I will presume that I can summarize the findings)

1. There are not that many people here, but none of them appear to be supers -- at least overtly.

2.  Lots of nerds, and a decent number of military-looking types.  

3.  Some of the military-looking types are talking about a recent mission where they backed up Theta Team in a raid on the home of Dr. Freeze just outside Reykjavik. Apparently his plans somehow involved breeding and training Yeti for some nefarious purposes.

4.  The nerds are mostly talking science way above Nitro's head, but at least one group is talking cryptography and sigint tech among more mundane tech talk.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Thessaly sits up and looks herself over, then nods.

"Yeah," she says to Ms White in a subdued voice. "I guess we'd better."

She slips off the bed, gets her shoes on and follows Ms. White.


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

Shooting Star awakes with a start.  _Where am I?  A hospital - did I...  No, that's impossible now, and besides I don't really hurt.  But damn - there are like a dozen one inch holes in my costume. _ she thinks, belatedly assembling her memories of 'last night' into coherency.  The world slows down as her metabolism moves from its rest state.  _Okay, I'm in the base, and there's supposed to be some debriefing thing.  Hard to believe I slept for hours in this dirty - wait only a half hour?  I've had powers most of my life, but some of this stuff still confuses me._

"I'm fine," she says.  _My favorite lie._  Megan walks after the others.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Ms. White leads the group to the elevator, which is big enough to hold everyone.  The elevator takes you deeper underground, and takes you to floor that looks like he inside of a high-tech high-rise, with lots of glass and metal and computers everywhere.  Various people are working in offices, some open with glass while others have blinds, in and cubicles, though it is not immediately clear what they are doing.  Angel's True Sight detects a number of devices hidden in the walls that probably have some security purpose.  

Some people stop working for a moment and watch you pass.  You are led to a large conference room with a big glass table, and screens at each seat. At the base of the screens are glass depressions with docks for your iPhones (the others have theirs docked there...seems like you should do the same).  On the back of the screens are smaller screens, apparently for displaying name ID's. In addition to you Ms. White, and Mr. Black (whose screens actually say Alpha White and Alpha Black), there are other Trust members present.

The others are Alpha Blue, a somewhat-overwieght, nerdy-looking man in a blue suit and big-rimmed black glasses; Alpha Pink, a slender, youngish woman with a pink streak in her hair like Thess'; and Beta Green, a middle-aged man who is looking mighty nervous right now.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 15, 2007)

Brimstone shrugs off the medical team as they try to examine him, pointing them towards the actually injured team members. He finds a chair to sit in and waits for the others. Upon hearing Thess and White talk about the briefing, he follows them to the Briefing room, and inspects all those at the table. His infra-vision notices that the middle aged man is quite hotter than the others, and figures he is nervous. He sits down, careful to get his tail out of the way. He waits for the briefing to start.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Ms. Red comes in late.

Mr. Black calls the meeting to order.  "Welcome, Sigma Team, to our post-mission inquiry briefing.  Most of your briefings won't be like this, but since your initiation went FUBAR, there's a lot of splainin to do."

" Sigma Team, meet Mr. Blue, our chief tech, Ms. Pink, chief humint analyst, and Beta Green, the head of our Mideast and South Asia division.  

I might as well start the story.  Traditionally, new teams are thrown into their first mission without warning, to test their skills in difficult situations.  While we usually do not have a superteam on hand, Whitie and I monitor the situation with a tactical team.  In addition to a number of superteams, we have teams of soldier-types, usually ex-special forces types, led by an empowered individual such as myself.  We are prepared to intervene if things get out of hand.  Before I go on, I would like to say how sorry I am about how the battle went.  But I should be the first to defend my actions.  When Spirit got hit, we considered going for the ship, but we determined that a rescue mission would be infeasible.  We became aware that there were two known powerful supers, plus at least one other unknown super, plus heavily-armed guards on that ship, and a helpless hostage.  if we had attacked the ship directly, it was likely that they would have killed her, and the large force on the mainland prevented us from getting control of the situation.  We not only would have failed to save her, but some of my men would have been killed in the process.  Additionally, we did not know much about the true threat we were facing in that ship.  We hoped that they would keep her alive for questioning, and then we could either surround it once you had neutralized the main force, or we could slip in once you had them distracted.  We tried the latter, despite the risks, but they jammed our teleport somehow.  Of course, she was probably dead by then, unfortunately.

Unfortunately, these things happen. The bad guys like to kill.  However, just because these things are statistically inevitable does not mean that we cannot do what we can to prevent them from happening.  And that is why we need this investigation.

So, Beta Green, explain how we got into this  situation in the first place."

Beta Green says:  We had sources in Afghanistan and intercepted communications from OxCorp that indicated that the Shiek himself would be brining materials that could be processed into over a million dollars in heroin, and trading it for a valuable secret product of OxCorp:  Lycan Serum.  

We had known for some time that Numero Uno was in fact Oscar Cuetlachtli, Founder and CEO of OxCorp.  I guess OcCorp was too hard to pronounce.  Cuetlachtli in fact means "Wolf" in Nahuatl, the Aztec language.  He is in fact a born Lycan, from an ancient line of Wolf Totem Aztec warriors, who infected his entire gang."

Ms. Red interrupts: "Infected lycans are weaker than born ones, and do not produce the retrovirus that creates the infection. The original lycan can command the loyal ty of the others through pheromones specific to the virus' particular mutation.  However, Using OxCorp resources, we believe that Numero Uno managed to enhance the retrovirus to create even more powerful wolves that do not change shape, but instead retain their human appearance.  He also developed another retrovirus that can actually create virtual natural lycan to leave them, which can produce the alpha male pheromones.  This virus could be used to greatly enhance an army or terrorist group, and the Shiek was going to get it.

Beta Green takes over again.  "Fortunately, Mr. Black's team fished the briefcase with the serum out of the water after Nitro blasted him.  I admit that we did receive information that something else was being transported to Numero Uno that the Sheik was anxious to get rid of.  We assumed that it was probably a kicker payment.  Perhaps ome hot goods, traceable conflict diamonds or weapons, something like that.  We determined that it was not important.  Just another bit of contraband that we would get ahold of, anyway."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Mr. Blue cuts in, talking quickly and increasingly  nervously "We thought we had really good coverage of the ship.  We had the manifest, we had scans of the layout, we were intercepting communications.  The problem is that we found what they wanted us to find.  They had the best damn technopath I've ever seen.  I mean, amazing.  Better than we thought was out there.  I've never seen one this good.  We used all the best countermeasures available, we just....missed it.  I am sooo sorry. I just don't know what else to say.  We got beat here.  We'll have to live with that...and we'll have to nail that technopath."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Ms Pink then cuts in:  "We know who the technopath is.  We matched his skills and picture to our database.  He's a mercenary mutant that goes by Control Freak.  His real name is Constantine Frechesky, and he was one of the many genetically-engineered super-mutants produced during the Cold War.  He worked for the KGB until '89, when he saw that his gig was going to get a lot less cushy and went out on his own.  We managed to swipe his personnel file, or at least parts of it, but unfortunately, we only have rumors of his activities since '89, and no idea what he's been up to lately.  He's real good at keeping a low profile, obviously"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Mr. Black says "Not knowing he was there, we did not know that he could control the Raptors and the  chopper.  I used my own powers to try to counter his -- my abilities are ... similar... But he was too strong.  We think he intentionally destroyed the research building with the raptors, rather than as any kind of collateral damage.  We also tihnk he was the one who overloaded the power station and made THAT explode and send a massive power surge throughout the facility that could destroy the electronics inside.  He was probablt trying to destroy any evidence that might be found at the scene. Unfortunately, we do not know if he took anything.  For all we know, he now knows how to synthesize the Lycan Serum and the Alpha Lycan Retrovirus."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

(anyone have anything to say before they keep talking?)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2007)

Optic cleared his throat "I know control freak, i've ran into him before.  That explains why I couldn't get into those raptors, his technolinks are far beyond my personal powers.  We've.. ER, that is, the company that sponsors me, Op-tec, has been working on improving security to block out technopaths, but he's one of the few that's just too powerful.  Personally, I don't think using ANY technical device to try and find or defeat him is even close to feasible.  We'll have to do it the old-fashioned way."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 15, 2007)

Angel looks the assemble color coded Trust members on the eyes, frowns a bit, and says, "So let see if I undersand this."

"Instead of testing recruits in some super duper image... um no, ah.. 'holo?" tank or something, you hand them a... 'live fire?' excercise as their trial.  Something you think you have control of, but apparently do not.  Why take this approach so frought with risk?"  

"Second, you have a team in place to intervene if something goes wrong.  And when it goes all to heck, you decied to hold them back, rather than have them help, because they might get killed?  In the mean time its apparently okay if we might get killed?  And not one person thinks to call us with a message saying anything at all about any of this to us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Thessaly hunches a bit in her chair, rubbing her temples. When Angel's done, she can't keep quiet anymore.

"Look...I hear that...that maybe it wasn't quite as bad as I thought. Stuff happened that you didn't predict, and things got out of hand. But doesn't it seem like..."

She pauses, trying to find words. "This kind of thing could happen any time! And I know there's risks in trying to be a superhero, and all that...but I think the point is that every time I do my thing with the costume and go outside, I know there's a risk and I accept it. But this time..."

The young witch trails off, her expression changing to one of honest surprise.

"...this time wasn't any different, was it? I mean, sure you lied to us...but once we got there and saw what was going on, we could have left. We could have said...hey, these guys are full of...full of crap. It must be a trap, lets get out of here. But we didn't. We chose this... All those people...Spirit...it was just as much our fault as yours."

Thessaly looks away, one hand coming up to cover her mouth. She looks pale and sick.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 15, 2007)

"What exactly do you mean by "lycan?" as in the term used in that movie a few years ago?  Nightweaver says slowly,  "Are you saying those wolf things were honest to God _werewolves?_


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 15, 2007)

Angel says to nightweaver as he gets a far off look in his eyes, "Yes they were real werewolves.  Such have existed for a very long time..."

Angel says to Viridian, "I dispute none of that.  I do want to hear about why they test this way.  I do want to know why, when it was getting out of control, they did well...  Not much given even a simple phone call (looks at his ipone thingie) may, or may not, hath made a difference."


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

_This is all more than little overwhelming,_ Megan thinks.  _Wait, why is Red late?  That can't be good news._



			
				Optic said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't think using ANY technical device to try and find or defeat him is even close to feasible. We'll have to do it the old-fashioned way.




"It's potentially worse than that.  Depending on his range or subtlety, he may have access to signals information and such.  Finding him the old fashion way might not be enough if he can comprimise modern communications - it might have to low tech all the way through." she muses.

_Now for blame allocation.  If they jammed one teleport, we probably couldn't have portaled to the boat either._  "An artificial test wouldn't achieve any real gain to go along with its lack of real risk."    

_Oh yeah._ "How does the werewolf virus spread?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Angel says to nightweaver as he gets a far off look in his eyes, "Yes they were real werewolves.  Such have existed for a very long time..."




Red says "They are very real.  But they are not mystical.  At least, not entirely.  They are a rare species of animal, but they are animals nonetheless.  Their mutations are no more powerful than many we see in humans, and some of their more mystical-seeming powers are simply biological...retroviruses and pheramones, not spells  and rituals.  And the allergy to silver is real, too, by the way. It seems to go hand-in-hand with their mutations."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Oh yeah._ "How does the werewolf virus spread?"




Generally only through the bite, but all of you who were treated for injuries were given anti-retrovirals among other things, just in case.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Angel looks the assemble color coded Trust members on the eyes, frowns a bit, and says, "So let see if I undersand this."
> 
> "Instead of testing recruits in some super duper image... um no, ah.. 'holo?" tank or something, you hand them a... 'live fire?' excercise as their trial.  Something you think you have control of, but apparently do not.  Why take this approach so frought with risk?"
> 
> "Second, you have a team in place to intervene if something goes wrong.  And when it goes all to heck, you decied to hold them back, rather than have them help, because they might get killed?  In the mean time its apparently okay if we might get killed?  And not one person thinks to call us with a message saying anything at all about any of this to us?"




Mr. black answers:
It is not a valid test if you do not think it is real.  A valid holotank test would require deception as well, but unlike a holotank test, you beat some real bad guys rather than imaginary ones.  I presume heroes would rather the danger be real and the victory over evil real than both the danger and the victory be fake.  The surprise nature was to increase the difficulty, not not to a point we thought you couldn't  handle. In fact, you spotted the deception and pulled back to plan an attack, planned it, and struck.  You performed well, in general.

 We did not hold back because we feared casualties.  We held back because we did not believe we could succeed, but would also take heavy casualties.  Besides, they would have jammed our teleport anyway.  We did opt to take advantage of your distraction to get in there anyway, but as I said, we were jammed.  And it was probably a good thing.  If that supers' illusion accurately depicted his defenses, such that Shooting Star's plasma balls could not harm him, the plasma rifles my team uses wouldn't harm him either.  I would have been on my own in there.  We could have contacted you, but it would not have helped.  Our plan would not have worked any better if you knew you are drawing the enemy away compared to if you did not.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 15, 2007)

"How do you know if the anti-viral works? Or is this just another test?  there is a clear note of anger in Nightweaver's voice,  "If it's _just_ a mutation then how were you able to provide an antidote at all? No one has ever been able to get an antidote for _mine_ . o O {_Not that'd I'd ever want one even if they did._}

Next you'll be saying vampires exist and you have two in accounting.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "How do you know if the anti-viral works? Or is this just another test?  there is a clear note of anger in Nightweaver's voice,  "If it's _just_ a mutation then how were you able to provide an antidote at all? No one has ever been able to get an antidote for _mine_ . o O {_Not that'd I'd ever want one even if they did._}
> 
> Next you'll be saying vampires exist and you have two in accounting.




Ms. White cuts in *"Nah, vampires make pretty lousy accountants. Leprechauns on the other hand..."*

Red answers "Born werewolves are a species created by a mutation that caught on. Thats how all species arise naturally.  Born werewolves naturally produce the retrovirus that creates infected werewolves. See, Retrovirii alter DNA.  In theory, one could be created that could strip a specific mutant of their powers, but that is extremely difficult.  The medication we gave you is not tailored specifically as an antidote to that particular retrovirus.  it is a generic anti-retroviral medication that will decrease the odds that you will contract it, even if you were exposed which we think you haven't been.  You should be fine, really"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly hunches a bit in her chair, rubbing her temples. When Angel's done, she can't keep quiet anymore.
> 
> "Look...I hear that...that maybe it wasn't quite as bad as I thought. Stuff happened that you didn't predict, and things got out of hand. But doesn't it seem like..."
> 
> ...




Ms. White says, sadly *"Honey, really, we're so sorry about how it went down.  There are a lot of what ifs, and there is a lot of blame to go around, but ultimately, all we can do is go forward. Control Freak and the other super are still out there planning who knows what.  The most important thing right now is to stop them.  Of course, Beta Green, there will still be a disciplinary hearing regarding your department's carelessness."*


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Ms. Pink starts talking, too.  "The other super we know less about, but we think we know who he is.  Hopefully we can find more about him...and Control Freak, in the evidence you've gathered.  But you will have the first crack at that. 

I believe that the man in question is one Lord John Barrington III.  (various info appears on the screen) He a genius with extensive knowledge of science and the occult, and is a freelance religious nutcase of sorts.  We are pretty sure he is the same person as Lord John Barrington I and Lord John Barrington II.  The first John Barrington, a British noble born in the Mideast to a Persian mother, was an archaeologist and professor of history, who, while excavating some pyramids in Egypt in 1918, claimed to have found evidence that the Egyptian pantheon were in fact real entities from beyond the stars that deserved worship and left behind countless treasures, including the secret to eternal life.  No one believed him, but he became a zealous worshipper of the Egyptian gods, and was suspected of being a supervillain who went by the name of Pharaoh's Curse, who specialized in stealing ancient Egyptian artifacts and killing archaeologists, often by enacting various mythical curses on them.  

He rarely appeared in public, occasionally publishing screeds about the abuse of "holy" artifacts, but there are no known images of him having gotten any older...his claims about eternal life may have been true.  

The next time we have records of him is during World War II.  Here is a picture taken at a meeting of the Thule Society, a Nazi occultist group.  (a picture appears on your screens) Here he is, next to Hienrich Himmler.  Our information is spotty, but he seems to have suddenly turned from a Pharonic zealot to a practitioner of the dark arts of ancient Europe.  Rumor has it that he specialized in rituals of human sacrifice, and the Nazis were willing and able to provide numerous victims.  if so, he was probably connected to -- or otherwise known as -- the magic-wielding Nazi supervillain Kreiglock

We know nothing of Lord John Barrington II, or at least, what he was doing when he called himself that.  Lord John Barrington III, however, somehow managed to join MI-6 after getting his Ph. D in electrical engineering, proving that he was nothing like his "grandfather."  Unfortuantely, he was exactly like his "grandfather"

This time, he was a crazy Anglican.  He managed to get in despite a past arrest (and acquittal) on charges of beating up a Catholic priest.  He set to work battling the IRA, but soon was sent abroad. His personnel file indicates that he was sent to Iran, posing as an engineer on an archeological dig relating to some kind of ancient Zoroastrian settlement, taking advantage this time of his grandfather's reputation in the more superstitious mideast.  This is the last picture was have of him, during Iranian Islamic Revolution, participating in the taking of American hostages.  We unfortunately know nothing of him since, though for all we know he could have a new masked supervillain identity at this time

Ultimately, we think he's simply all about power.  Religion is just his favorite tool to get it.  The question is what he is asking for now.


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

"Wait, he was totally immune to my attacks?  I didn't catch exactly what happened; it was far away, most of the helicopter was in the way, and my vision was blurry."  she asks quickly.  _He can burn me and I can't do anything!_  "Maybe the illusion was programmed to show the attack to being wholely negated regardless so it wouldn't have to change the portrayal to show damage.  It'd be much easier to set up a generic 'attack negated' image for the holo than to accurately model and track injuries.  For a short term diversion used to effect an escape, an accurate rendition of a super's defenses would be a liability anyway."

"Sometimes treatment is only possible in the early stages.  Hindering the spread of the virus would probably be easier than reversing any significant changes it induces.  Especially since mutations often improve resistance to disease."  _No cure for me either; now the worst is over anyway, so it wouldn't do any good._

"I think there's some documented evidence of supers fighting a vampire, and it just seems like another infection carrying powers."

"He had some files about the FC Museum; he might be after something there.  If the clues weren't red herrings or if he doesn't change his plans because of our efforts."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Wait, he was totally immune to my attacks?  I didn't catch exactly what happened; it was far away, most of the helicopter was in the way, and my vision was blurry."  she asks quickly.  _He can burn me and I can't do anything!_  "Maybe the illusion was programmed to show the attack to being wholely negated regardless so it wouldn't have to change the portrayal to show damage.  It'd be much easier to set up a generic 'attack negated' image for the holo than to accurately model and track injuries.  For a short term diversion used to effect an escape, an accurate rendition of a super's defenses would be a liability anyway."




Mr. Black says: "All of those things are possible.  I hear that you guys captured their hologenerator devices...perhaps you could find more that way."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 16, 2007)

Brimstone watches each of the color coded Trust members talk with the rest of the team. He fiddles with his powers, tossing little balls of fire from one hand to the other. He listens as they continue.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 16, 2007)

Salix watches and listens to the color-coded Misters and Misses and the other summoned heroes speak. His face reveals nothing--not that anyone here would recognize any facial expression he might have made--and he speaks not at all, but the air around him swirls with a subtly shifting variety of woody and floral scents as his thoughts and moods change, strengthening when anger strikes him and weakening when he doubts himself. Thessaly's words strike the deepest chord within him...

_Perhaps...she is right. Perhaps it is not entirely their fault. Well, to be sure, it is not—Spirit herself is partially to blame. And yet...if we had been properly informed of the situation, perhaps she would have made different choices. Perhaps we would have been better prepared. We will not know if that would have been the case, of course, but the idea of putting people into danger simply because they_ think _those being put at risk will be able to handle it speaks of...an arrogance, I suppose. That they decide what information is needed by those they place into the line of fire...

Is it only me? No—despite the words being said, I believe some of the others agree, to some extent.  And for me, the idea of sending someone into battle with incomplete intelligence, even as a test, even if it should be an easy test, is... unthinkable. Never in my sixty years there did I hear of such a thing among Calliandrans.

But perhaps I am wrong. Perhaps I shift the blame too much on others for their failure to save her. Perhaps I am as much to blame as everyone else here--for what did I to help? Perhaps it is my nature as an outsider, my upbringing, that colors my prejudices against these people.

Perhaps, despite my anger, I will stay, and listen, and work with them. Perhaps it is so that my desire to help others outweighs my dislike and distaste for those others who could not save her. Or perhaps it is just my selfish desire to be a hero that does. And perhaps I will be able to work past this anger, which may be as unjustified and unfair as I accused these agents of being. May be.

I...

Need to meditate._

But he speaks none of this, except in a language that no one around him can understand, and he continues to listen to those who do speak with words rather than scents.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Brimstone watches each of the color coded Trust members talk with the rest of the team. He fiddles with his powers, tossing little balls of fire from one hand to the other. He listens as they continue.




"I think that offensive super powers are a little dangerous to play around with."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

"Er, If I may interupt for a moment.. If this is in fact a virus, do you have a sample of it?  If I can study it for a moment, and then each of my companions, I can ensure that nobody was infected.  That may help alleviate certain concerns." (X-ray vision to look through skin, Microscopic vision, Analytical sight, combined with knowing what the virus itself looks like, should be good to search their system for traces of the virus, yes?)
"This could also be useful in telling if someone is a lycan in the field."

"As for the rest of it.. Well, I think we HAVE to go after them.  They've already taken out one of us, and we KNOW they're badguys.. We'll have a better chance of getting them if we work together.. And I think that fight showed that we make a good team.  While I disagree with the lack of information, none of us are time-travellers, so second-guessing what happend will do us no good.  We need to put together the information we already have.. Including what the Trust has... and come up with a plan of action to find and take these guys down."

Optic takes off his visor so they can see his deep green eyes as he looks into each of theirs. "In my eyes, You've each shown yourselves to be trustworty and competent.  So, are you with me?"
(NOTE: Anybody with knowledge about the business community, or with the Well informed feat, would probably recognize the Vice-president of Op-Tec.)


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Already uncomfortable thanks to Brimstone literally playing with fire, Shooting Star is further unnerved by Optic's intense gaze.  She flushes and breaks eye contact by turning away.  _Trustworthy and competent?  If you knew...  Even in this fight, I didn't do much, nearly died, should have stuck to my guns when we were planning, etc.  I can be competent sometimes, but not in a good way._ 

"I'm not going to back out now; a mind controling bioweapon is too serious to blow off.  It's nice to have information and a purpose ahead of time instead of being purely reactive," she says.  _If the responsibility doesn't crush me._


----------



## Elric (Aug 16, 2007)

(Nitro hasn't been paying too much attention as things have gone on)

"Lord John Barrington III?  I wouldn't mind tracking him down and giving him a good thrashing.  For Spirit of course.  You've all shown that you can kick serious butt. So, are you with me?"

Nitro gazes around the room and then meets Optic's intense stare.  "Well, looks like I have one!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Brimstone watches each of the color coded Trust members talk with the rest of the team. He fiddles with his powers, tossing little balls of fire from one hand to the other. He listens as they continue.






			
				Victim said:
			
		

> "I think that offensive super powers are a little dangerous to play around with."




Ms. White looks amused.  "I agree.  Fireball," she says as she raises her hand.  The ball turns white and teleports above her hand, then she waves her hand again and it disappears. "You can do that again, but so can I," she says, smiling a bit smugly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Er, If I may interupt for a moment.. If this is in fact a virus, do you have a sample of it?  If I can study it for a moment, and then each of my companions, I can ensure that nobody was infected.  That may help alleviate certain concerns." (X-ray vision to look through skin, Microscopic vision, Analytical sight, combined with knowing what the virus itself looks like, should be good to search their system for traces of the virus, yes?)
> "This could also be useful in telling if someone is a lycan in the field."
> 
> "As for the rest of it.. Well, I think we HAVE to go after them.  They've already taken out one of us, and we KNOW they're badguys.. We'll have a better chance of getting them if we work together.. And I think that fight showed that we make a good team.  While I disagree with the lack of information, none of us are time-travellers, so second-guessing what happend will do us no good.  We need to put together the information we already have.. Including what the Trust has... and come up with a plan of action to find and take these guys down."
> ...




Mr. Black says:  "Yes and no.  We do not yet have a sample of the virus, but we have yet to turn Numero Uno and Heroin Sheik over to the authorities.  You'll get the chance to examine and interrogate them before we hand them over."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2007)

(Optic and Nitro's comments have the floor at the moment...i.e. they just said those things and are seeking responses.)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2007)

"I'm in," Thessaly says after a moment, but then adds, "As long as there's no more holding back. No more not telling us things we might need to know. No more 'tests.'"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 17, 2007)

"We don't have much choice in the matter. How can anyone just walk away knowing what we know? " Nightweaver says closing her eyes,  "But we can't be going out and doing this for revenge-we have to stop Barrington, and Control Freak and others like them not because they hurt someone we know but because they might hurt others, innocnets. 

We have to bring them to justice, because it's the _right_ thing to do. 

But we need to learn to work together before we go out after Super Villians. We're not a team yet, we're a bunch of individuals brought together for a common purpose. 

She opens her eyes and looks at the trustees,  "I agree with Vi that we cannot go into any other situations blind; we need to know whatever you know and not be kept in the dark. Pun not intended.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "We don't have much choice in the matter. How can anyone just walk away knowing what we know? " Nightweaver says closing her eyes,  "But we can't be going out and doing this for revenge-we have to stop Barrington, and Control Freak and others like them not because they hurt someone we know but because they might hurt others, innocnets.
> 
> We have to bring them to justice, because it's the _right_ thing to do.
> 
> ...




(Since the remaining two have posted that they are temporarily unavailable, I'll assume they are in...we can fix it later if that is not true)

*"I couldn't agree more,"* Ms. White says. * "To receive access to the necessary information, and to truly be a team, in the formal sense, the initiation must be completed.  Now usually initiations don't get sidetracked to the hospital, so that has yet to happen. Fortunately, you're almost done.  So here goes.  Team letters, other that administrative designations, are chosen randomly, and do not necessarily indicate any hind of hierarchy, nor do they entail a true count of the number of teams.  As Director of Personnel of the Trust, I hereby declare you -- Sigma Team.  You should each choose a color as a callsign."
*

Mr. Blue presses some buttons on his console and says "You now have access to our databases, and most of the doors in the facility will open for you automatically so long as you are carrying your phone."


----------



## Elric (Aug 18, 2007)

Nitro lights up.  "Sigma Gold.  Dibs!"


----------



## Victim (Aug 18, 2007)

_Okay, this initiation thing seems weird.  I hope we don't have to anything freaky.  Wait, that's it?  But isn't one code name enough?_

Megan asks "So we choose a second code name?"  _It was so easy to pick the first one too_ she thinks sarcastically.  _Probably a bad idea to double up, so pick something unique._  Shooting Star looks down, hoping to derive some inspiration from her existing costume and codename.  "How about Argent?"  

Since she didn't get a chance to talk to Brimstone or see how he fought, Megan attempts to use her new database access to search for information about him. (Computers +17, take 10)


----------



## Victim (Aug 18, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro lights up.  "Sigma Gold.  Dibs!"




_Great, now it looks like I'm ripping off his precious metals theme._


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2007)

(BTW, I'd like everyone to choose a color for the stuff they say.  It can be the same or different from the one in your callsign.)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 18, 2007)

"What is the point of chosing a color, most of us already have alternate Aliases"
 Nightweaver says


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "What is the point of chosing a color, most of us already have alternate Aliases"
> Nightweaver says




Mr. Black says "Standardized call signs mostly, plus another layer of protection of your true identities never hurts."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Okay, this initiation thing seems weird.  I hope we don't have to anything freaky.  Wait, that's it?  But isn't one code name enough?_
> 
> Megan asks "So we choose a second code name?"  _It was so easy to pick the first one too_ she thinks sarcastically.  _Probably a bad idea to double up, so pick something unique._  Shooting Star looks down, hoping to derive some inspiration from her existing costume and codename.  "How about Argent?"
> 
> Since she didn't get a chance to talk to Brimstone or see how he fought, Megan attempts to use her new database access to search for information about him. (Computers +17, take 10)




It seems that you now have access to all the files about each other that they showed you in the van about yourselves. You all basically have access to each others' character backgrounds.


----------



## Victim (Aug 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Black says "Standardized call signs mostly, plus another layer of protection of your true identities never hurts."




"Sometimes I wonder how much even the first layer helps. Tracking down my identity wouldn't be all that much easier if I used part of my real name."

_Umm, that's a lot more information than I really wanted available.  And I don't really feel comfortable with the others seeing everything about me, either._  Feeling somewhat embarrassed at her ability to pry, Megan limits herself to examining Brimstone's crime fighting record.  "Apparently our access to files includes each other's secret identities and background records," she says.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

"I've always been fond of Red." Optic grins.  Finally, a real team of real heroes, no more soloing.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

Thessaly gives Megan a look, then shrugs. "I guess that's okay with me. I mostly hide my identity to protect people around me, and because things could get a little awkward if everyone knew I was a witch. People get kind of...nervous about magic, even if they're okay with someone being able to throw cars into orbit."

"As for color...white seems kind of tacky. I guess I'll go green."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly gives Megan a look, then shrugs. "I guess that's okay with me. I mostly hide my identity to protect people around me, and because things could get a little awkward if everyone knew I was a witch. People get kind of...nervous about magic, even if they're okay with someone being able to throw cars into orbit."
> 
> "As for color...white seems kind of tacky. I guess I'll go green."




Ms. White gives a look of feigned offense.

Mr. Blue continues:  "You may have noticed that you can access each others' files, including your true identities.  I assure you however that only those with an Alpha or Sigma designations can see that information. The rest of the organization cannot.  Similarly, you have access to some information about heroes from other teams, but no secret identities.


Ms. White continues "One final job them, before we show you your quarters and our crime labs so that you can get down to business.  You should come up with a public name for your team.  The Trust does not need or desire credit, but you might choose to build a reputation as a superteam."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

Thessaly blushes. "I didn't mean tacky in general, I just meant it would be tacky for ME to have that color, because you have it too. There's nothing wrong with you...oh, you know what I mean."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I'm in," Thessaly says after a moment, but then adds, "As long as there's no more holding back. No more not telling us things we might need to know. No more 'tests.'"




Angel says, "Alright I am in to.  Let us see how this plays out.  But, with the same qualifiers as Viridian.  Well, except I think white is not tacky at all."

ooc:  I guess I will pick white, or more appropriately default.  I just hate color coding... lol.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Black says "Standardized call signs mostly, plus another layer of protection of your true identities never hurts."




 "So...if we all know each other's secret identites and everything, then how does chosing colors protect us?"  Nightweaver persists,  "And why did you feel the need to give out our identities and histories to each other? No offence to anyone; but that kind of information is _usually_ given out to people you completley trust.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "So...if we all know each other's secret identites and everything, then how does chosing colors protect us?"  Nightweaver persists,  "And why did you feel the need to give out our identities and histories to each other? No offence to anyone; but that kind of information is _usually_ given out to people you completely trust.




Mr. Black answers: "This protects you from your enemies.  You will learn to trust each other.  We find that this improved group cohesion."


----------



## Victim (Aug 19, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "And why did you feel the need to give out our identities and histories to each other? No offence to anyone; but that kind of information is _usually_ given out to people you completley trust.




"I'm not totally comfortable with my background being revealed either.  It's not so much my secret identity as all the other stuff."   She adds hopefully, "If we're supposed to trust each other, then perhaps we could simply agree not to look at files containing personal information not already revealed to each other."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

"I'm fine with that. Seems like it's good manners."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

"I've no trouble with fellow Heroes knowing my identity, it's the general public - and the badguys - that I don't want knowing.  Feel free to browse about me if you want, but I'll stay out of yours if that's what you want."  He grins and looks back at the Trust "Now unless there's something else we need to take care of, I believe there was mention of us getting a chance to.. 'speak to' the captives?"

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, I have to say that I am LOVING the stress between Trust & Heroes. very good roleplaying everybody!
Also, I believe everybody except Salix and Brimstone has selected a colour.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 20, 2007)

Brimstone opens his mouth to say "Red", but Optic beats him to it. He glares over the table, his tail twitching and the tiny fireball in his hand starts to grow...but he looks up and over to White and says very bluntly "Sigma Black. And I have no identity to hide, do with it as you wish."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 20, 2007)

"Ah, unfortunate," Salix sighs, as Viridian selects her code color. "I thought 'Green' would be a very suitable code name for me. But if not that, then..." He pauses for a moment, then plucks a pale pink flower from his own head and gazes at it. "Sigma Rose, I suppose. Fitting enough--and roses do smell quite lovely. Though I wonder how much protection a false name will offer me. I am not quite in the same situation as most of you are..."

And, thinking about this, Salix finally takes the opportunity to finally have a look at his own file and see just how much about him is known--his place of origin, for instance.


----------



## Elric (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Now unless there's something else we need to take care of, I believe there was mention of us getting a chance to.. 'speak to' the captives?"




Johnny Nitro beams.  "I ought to bring pipsqeak a hamburger.  Poor fellow looks like he hasn't eaten in months- you'd think a good trip to In-n-Out..."   Then his expression changes, becomes harder.  "Well, we can worry about that later."


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> "I am not quite in the same situation as most of you are..."




_What'd you expect her to pick?  It'd be odd if she didn't pick green or some shade of it?_  "Yeah, I don't think I can imagine; it must have been horrible for you," she says, making the assumption that his plant body is the result of some fiendish experiment by the Green Man.  _I've at least mostly recovered, but I guess he's stuck like that._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Thessaly watches Brimstone uneasily, then glances at Angel.

"I don't mean to pry...but, it might be useful to know. Are there any -actual- supernatural beings among us? Werewolves and vampires are creatures of this earth, but I've had a suspicion about Angel, and now Brimstone... Sometimes other factors combine to give the -appearance- of a supernatural origin. Sometimes not.  I just want to know that much."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

"Well, I can tell that Salix here isn't Human.. His DNA's nothing like what I've ever seen before."  Optic shuts his mouth and looks at the plant man realizing he may not have wanted everybody to know that. "Er.. Sorry, I didn't mean to run my mouth off there.."  His eyes dart around the room, glowing slightly.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly watches Brimstone uneasily, then glances at Angel.
> 
> "I don't mean to pry...but, it might be useful to know. Are there any -actual- supernatural beings among us? Werewolves and vampires are creatures of this earth, but I've had a suspicion about Angel, and now Brimstone... Sometimes other factors combine to give the -appearance- of a supernatural origin. Sometimes not.  I just want to know that much."





Angel replies with a smile, "Me thinks you won't like my answer, but...   That entirely depends on your viewpoint.    Hmmm...  Lets see...  Ah!  The universe has handles that allow manipulation.  There are many paths to do so like science, magic, and so forth.  With me so far?"

  "The thing is, this is not a one way process.  So for example, I bet if science were advanced enough, it would be able to figure out how your magic works.  And even assign reasons and so on, probably duplicate it eventually and all by 'proper' scientifc method.  Does that make your magic supernatural or natural?"

  "As to origins?  Whether something was created on this earth or not hardly qualifies it as supernatural, at least from my viewpoint.  If you ask me if there are things that exist not created on this earth I will nod and point to the night sky and simply say, 'Look! stars...'  I hath a mean streak yes? *smile*  In the end Viridian it is for you to use your mind and heart to decide about such things.  What do they tell you?"

  "In any event we have other things to do than spout philosophy now me thinks. Although I more than amiable to fun conversations at other times."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Thess taps her fingers as she watches Angel with an intent expression.

"Now that," she comments, "is what I call dancing on the head of a pin. Alright, too nosy. I only ask because it's sort of a professional interest of mine, you know. Witches don't normally invoke the God of Hebrews or Christians, but we know they're out there."

She shrugs.

"Anyway. Sorry for prying. I'll leave it be."

_In public at least,_ she mentally adds.


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

_Of course, extradimensional doesn't mean supernatural.  But it might be a good time to change the subject.  Let's see..._ "Don't we still need to pick some kind of group name?" she asks.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 21, 2007)

"Even though this color coding doesn't make sense to me..I'll go with Purple"  Nightweaver says reluctantly. 

_ . o O { This is all starting to sound like some kind of horrible B Movie} _


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 21, 2007)

"Horrible, yes," Salix sighs. The transformation was always disturbing and painful--the pain of being torn apart and cobbled together again. The science of it was beyond me, and I know not how it was possible, yet even _thinking_ about having your molecules rearranged sounds painful, does it not? Every time I wished to return to my true form...such agony."

When Optic speaks, Salix bows his head slightly. "I do not mind. In truth, I _was_, technically, a human for quite some time--more time than some of you have spent being human, I think--but that is not what I am now and it was not what I began my life as. I am from a place called Calliandra. It was a beautiful and verdant world...and perhaps it still is, but my people... they are all..." Salix falls silent, and the rose-like flower he holds in his hand begins to wilt, then decay. When he speaks again, it is on a different subject. "That is why I say I am not in the same condition as you. I am not of this planet. My 'real identity' on Earth was itself just a cover."

"And as for the team name... The Adjective Plural-Noun seems to a popular format. The Invincible Defenders? The Incredible Saviors? The Floral Champions--the latter group using myself as the cuddly mascot?" He says this with a straight face, but that may just be because his face is made of wood and isn't flexible enough to be anything but straight.


----------



## Elric (Aug 21, 2007)

Nitro starts brainstorming out loud.  "The Amazing Assembly?  The Champion Company?  The Excellent Eight?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Not much at naming things, Angel offers, "The Defenders?  Team Justice?  The Protectors?""


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

"How about a mythological reference?" Thessaly suggests. "_Aegis_, the impenetrable shield of Zeus, for example."


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

"I'm sorry for  ..."  Even superspeed can't supply Megan with something to say.  _Your whole people gone?  How can you stand it?  If I lost even a few people in my life, I don't think I'd have the strength to be sitting in this room.  Anything I say sounds lame._

"Aegis is taken; it's the government agency."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

Optic looked around at the team, taking stock."Well lets see, what do we have for members...
Salix; A Sentient Tree from another planet with powers over nature.
Angel; An Angel.
Brimstone; ER.. A Good Demon?
Viridian; A Good Witch.
Shooting Star; A Flying Plasma-controller.
Nightweaver; A Shadow-controlling Teleporter.
Nitro; A Famous, Tough & Strong Wrestler
And Myself, Optic; An All-seeing, Eye-Laser-shooting cool guy.
SO, what kind of name suits a team like that..."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Thessaly buries her face in her hands. "A good witch. You make me sound like...a guest star on Casper."

She looks up, smiling a little to make sure it was clearly a joke. "Kidding...okay...a diverse bunch. No real...connecting themes to exploit. All the good mythologies are snapped up by shadowy government agencies... What about something like 'The Infinites?' Mm...maybe a touch pretentious. Anyone got a thesaurus handy?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 21, 2007)

"I would suggest maybe an acronym devised from our names...but you can't make many words with six constants and two vowels..."


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

"Maybe we should make up a fake theme, and pick a name based on that." Shooting Star offers hestitantly.  "Or we could make the acronym from the second letters in our names to get more variety."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

"I'm not even sure I'm gonna stick with Viridian," Thessaly objects. "It's kind of a lame name, really. It just means 'green.' If I'm going public, I think I'd like a cooler name than that."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I'm not even sure I'm gonna stick with Viridian," Thessaly objects. "It's kind of a lame name, really. It just means 'green.' If I'm going public, I think I'd like a cooler name than that."




"Hmm.. Wendy? Sabrina?  Just throwing those out there..." Optic grins back, to let her know HE'S joking.   "Our Powers are Diverse, our personalities and methods differ.. But we Do have one thing in common.  How about '_Spirits_ of Justice', in honour of our fallen would-be comrade?"


----------



## Elric (Aug 22, 2007)

Nitro ponders his alliterative names.  "How about The Intrepid Eight.  It's almost an alliteration."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2007)

Ms. White comments: * "Well, if you can't think of one, surely the media will make one up for you eventually.  Once you fight some bad guys in public a few times, they'll name you.  Hopefully, they'll give you  a heroic name rather than a villainous one, but ya never know.  Perhaps  you think about it longer and I'll show you your quarters and some of our research  facilities?*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

"Yes, Of course.  I'd like to get a look at Numero Uno ASAP, to get a feel for what this Lycan virus looks like."


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

"I like Spirits of Justice.  But we can think about things while you give us the tour."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2007)

(Clarification:  A couple of you have said things implying that this is the Trust board of directors or something like that.  It isn't. Some of these folks are high ranking, but it is clear that Mr. Grey is on another level altogether and that he is the conduit between these folks and some other benefactors.)

Everyone says goodbye and Ms. White takes you on the partial tour.  

First she takes you deep into the mountain, where she takes you to a window in the outer cylindrical shell of the base, looking into a hollow area that leads to an inner cylinder made up of a number of glowing rings, turning in different speeds and directions.  There are tubes running from near the top of the cylinder and into the ceiling.  A cylindrical force field protects the inner cylinder.

Ms. White says: *This is our most prized possession -- the core of our base.  This came from the most generous gift ever given to the Trust, by the owner of a large commercial space exploration corporation:  an advanced alien spacecraft found in earth's orbit, the crew dead of unknown causes.  Not only were we able to salvage its power core, but we were able to salvage the ships' beaming technology and use it to invent a matter assembler.  Most of what we have here is generated for pennies on the dollar from the raw elements with no waste whatsoever.  Too bad we could not duplicate the FTL drives.  Those plasma rifles that Mr. Black's team carries are derived from personal weapons found on the craft, among many other inventions.  One way we fund our operations here is by patenting some of our research -- on this and other things -- through shell companies and licensing it out.
*
(Notes on space in this campaign.  Near light-speed travel and full artificial gravity and life-support exists on spacecraft, and there are commercial space ventures within the solar system.  FTL engines however are extremely rare in this universe, and no race exists with the capability and desire to mass-produce them and regularly travel far and wide.  Thus, only the rare exploring ship from advanced aliens ever gets near Earth, and there is no regular contact with other civilizations.)

She then takes you back up.  In the elevator, standing in the back, you notice The Primordial, a very famous telepathic shapechanging alien superhero.

She then takes you to the heroes quarters.  She takes you down a hall that says Sigma, where there is a row of rooms, and big double doors at the end.
*
"Each room is customized for just for you.  If there is anything you want to change or otherwise customize, just ask and you shall receive."  
*
In addition to the usual bedroom furniture (and they seem to be really good at predicting your tastes)  Each room has a large flat screen TV, a computer, a lot of books (again, customized for each of you), and assorted other niceties, such as lots of plants in Salix's room, magical components in Viridian's room, etc.  Each also has its own bathroom.

She takes you to the doors at the end, revealing an open area beyond containing a gym, a large crime lab, and a recreational area. 

*She says "There are more extensive research facilities elsewhere in the base, which you can get to from the elevator, but this wing is just for you.  Make yourself at home if you wish."*

There are a few other doors, leading to a kitchen and a couple store rooms for technology, weapons, and magical components.  *

 "The base's beaming technology can shift around supplies as needed between the various store rooms," she adds.  We also have automated training facilities and simulators on another floor, and of course you can arrange to meet with other similar heroes to compare notes and teach each other new tricks."*

(Interrupt whenever or post actions for the end of the post)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2007)

Bumpity.


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

_FTL ship?  Matter transmission/assembly?  I want!  I guess I am a geek though.  Wait, the crew died of unknown causes - that doesn't sound so good.  

Wow, the Primordial - it looks like I will be working with more experienced heroes, just not with them directly.  That might be better actually - I seem kind of outclassed as it is._ 



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She then takes you to the heroes quarters.  She takes you down a hall that says Sigma, where there is a row of rooms, and big double doors at the end.
> *
> "Each room is customized for just for you.  If there is anything you want to change or otherwise customize, just ask and you shall receive."
> *
> In addition to the usual bedroom furniture (and they seem to be really good at predicting your tastes)  Each room has a large flat screen TV, a computer, a lot of books (again, customized for each of you), and assorted other niceties, such as lots of plants in Salix's room, magical components in Viridian's room, etc.  Each also has its own bathroom.




_It's all the stuff I want and can't afford.  But accepting non-liquid wealth kind of means screwing my mom._  "I'm not sure I can accept all this," Megan comments.  _But it would be nice._  "And how often are we expected to be staying here?  I have a living arrangement that I'd feel bad backing out of."



> She takes you to the doors at the end, revealing an open area beyond containing a gym, a large crime lab, and a recreational area.
> 
> *She says "There are more extensive research facilities elsewhere in the base, which you can get to from the elevator, but this wing is just for you.  Make yourself at home if you wish."*
> 
> ...




"That sounds excellent.  Is the stuff we found in the crime lab or elsewhere?  Since Control Freak is such an amazing technopath, I wouldn't want to start taking his holoprojectors apart without a carefully shieled room." _Of course, being more experienced in the super hero business than you, they probably already knew that._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Thessaly nods at Megan's question about living on the base.

"It's great, but...I can't just vanish out of my apartment without warning. Not if I want to keep my moonlighting as a superhero quiet. Once the lease is up, I could move...I guess there's a mailing address and phone number here I could give out, because you guys would anticipate that...still, I can get between my place and here pretty fast, as long as you guys don't block magical travel."


----------



## Victim (Aug 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly nods at Megan's question about living on the base.
> 
> "It's great, but...I can't just vanish out of my apartment without warning. Not if I want to keep my moonlighting as a superhero quiet. Once the lease is up, I could move...I guess there's a mailing address and phone number here I could give out, because you guys would anticipate that...still, I can get between my place and here pretty fast, as long as you guys don't block magical travel."




"Yeah, I don't think commuting would be so bad for me.  This base can't more than 800 miles or so from FC, and most of that over open ocean so I can go super.  That's less than 30 minutes each way if I push a bit, and I'm rather fond of flying."  Megan levitates an inch or so off the ground and smiles and the thought.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _FTL ship?  Matter transmission/assembly?  I want!  I guess I am a geek though.  Wait, the crew died of unknown causes - that doesn't sound so good.
> 
> Wow, the Primordial - it looks like I will be working with more experienced heroes, just not with them directly.  That might be better actually - I seem kind of outclassed as it is._
> 
> ...




Ms. White says "Stay here as much or as little as you want.  There is no problem at all with living in Freedom City. If it makes you feel better, consider these items to be  work-related equipment owned and provided for by your employer.  Regarding containment facilities for dangerous items, we have those on another floor, but not in the individual teams' wings."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly nods at Megan's question about living on the base.
> 
> "It's great, but...I can't just vanish out of my apartment without warning. Not if I want to keep my moonlighting as a superhero quiet. Once the lease is up, I could move...I guess there's a mailing address and phone number here I could give out, because you guys would anticipate that...still, I can get between my place and here pretty fast, as long as you guys don't block magical travel."




Ms, White answers.  "Well, we restrict magical travel, not block it.  I will teach you how to alter your teleportation spell to penetrate the shield.  It is sort of anembedded passowrd kind of thing, but in a spell"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Yes, Of course.  I'd like to get a look at Numero Uno ASAP, to get a feel for what this Lycan virus looks like."




"He's on the prison level. We injected him with muscle relaxants and silver nitrate, and bound him in silver bonds, which we will recycle back into the fancy place settings when we are done with him.  The Shiek we can only interrogate through a window.  We can't shut down his abilities."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ms, White answers.  "Well, we restrict magical travel, not block it.  I will teach you how to alter your teleportation spell to penetrate the shield.  It is sort of anembedded passowrd kind of thing, but in a spell"




Angel says, '"I do not teleport by spell, but can I lean the same thing?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Angel says, '"I do not teleport by spell, but can I lean the same thing?"




"We can probably figure out a way -- I just happen to already know how to alter spells to do it,since thats kinda my area."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

"Talisman," Thessaly suggests automatically. "Work the keyword into a talisman he has on his person. Wouldn't have to even be magical itself, just attuned to your wards. Later on he could have one implanted or something, so it can't get stolen."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2007)

"Then we'll be an on call team, essentially"  Nightweaver says absently.  "Is it only magical travel that you restrict, or do your wards or whatever restrict all forms of...unconventional transportation?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2007)

"Very good Viridian. That's exactly what we do. We can product magical or technological devices attuned to your specific powers that you can channel your powers through.  These will add the ability to bypass our wards.  However, they need to be made specially for each person's unique powers, so you'll get them in a few days.  Viridian, when you have a free hour or so I can teach you how to alter your spell directly."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2007)

Ms. White then says "Anyway, I have some other things to take care of, so I'll leave you to your crime labery.  The evidence you found is in that storage room over there.  Also, feel free to go use the containment rooms or visit the prisoners if you need to."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

Thess bobs her head. "Sure. After I see the...arrestees, I guess. I should be able to get them to talk."


----------



## Elric (Aug 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The Shiek we can only interrogate through a window.  We can't shut down his abilities."




Nitro looks up from flipping through "Encyclopedia of Great Wrestlers."  "Yeah, Pipsqueak.  He probably needs a good talking to.  So, is Numero Uno actually weak against silver?  If so, I'll have to get some silver" _he pauses_ "bullets or something before we confront more werewolves."

Nitro turns to Ms. White.  "How is it that the rest of us are supposed to get to and from this place?  I can't fly super-fast or anything and unless I'm on active superhero duty I'm going to try not to miss too many Friday and Saturday nights in Freedom City or Los Angeles."

He grins all of a sudden.  "Say, can you arrange a wrestling partner for me.  Preferably in a room with padded walls and ceilings?"


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 24, 2007)

Salix is particularly interested in the mention of alien technology, and the presence of the Primordial, but he seems to have returned to silence for now, and he does not speak his thoughts aloud.

_I wonder who it was that died in orbit. My people knew of others out there...was it one of them? Or was it my people themselves? My people...my people come for me...did they die there, so close to me?_ The thought did strange things to his body. His leaves and foliage drooped visibly, the scents swirling around him shifting rapidly. _No. The Trust would have told me if it was my people. Another people... I am not certain that is better.

The Primordial. Why is he here? Was he stranded, like me, or sent here, or did he come here of his own accord? Are his people, like mine, gone? And if he is kept from them, or if they are gone...does he weep for them, as I did for my people? Is this place, Earth, his home now, or does his heart still yearn for the light of some distant star?_

He very nearly asks these questions of the only other true nonhuman he has met in decades, but he hesitates, and the opportunity is gone before long.


When the discussion about the living situation arises, Salix says to Ms. White, "I should like to live here full-time, if I may. There is little reason for me to return to the city, except for a single return trip to gather my few belongings and my plants. Not that I do not appreciate these you have provided for me, but I have bonded with my own."


And, finally, he quietly adds, "I will join you for the interrogation. It is unlikely I will be of much assistance in the matter, but in case there is trouble, I would like to be there."


----------



## Victim (Aug 24, 2007)

Miss White said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better, consider these items to be work-related equipment owned and provided for by your employer.




"I suppose." Megan says, hestitantly allowing herself to be convinced.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thess bobs her head. "Sure. After I see the...arrestees, I guess. I should be able to get them to talk."




"While you do that, I'll go look at some of the equipment we found."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "While you do that, I'll go look at some of the equipment we found."




(How so?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro looks up from flipping through "Encyclopedia of Great Wrestlers."  "Yeah, Pipsqueak.  He probably needs a good talking to.  So, is Numero Uno actually weak against silver?  If so, I'll have to get some silver" _he pauses_ "bullets or something before we confront more werewolves."
> 
> Nitro turns to Ms. White.  "How is it that the rest of us are supposed to get to and from this place?  I can't fly super-fast or anything and unless I'm on active superhero duty I'm going to try not to miss too many Friday and Saturday nights in Freedom City or Los Angeles."
> 
> He grins all of a sudden.  "Say, can you arrange a wrestling partner for me.  Preferably in a room with padded walls and ceilings?"




"We can transport you in a number of ways.  The alien beaming technology we possess can send you to just about anywhere easily, through a satellite relay, though it cant fetch you except from locations with teleporters there.  For those of your without super-movement of any sort, we can install a beamport in your home if you want so you can go to and from the base at will.  We also have vehicles that you can requisition that can move quite fast, though we cannot spare one for each of you.  For missions though, if you are here and you need to get back to Freedom City, you'll probably get to requisition a van or a jet and we'll teleport you there inside it."

"Oh, and about taht wrestling partner...I'll look into it/  I'm sure I can find some good options other than the holotank"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2007)

Soooo.....research...interrogation.....what?


----------



## Elric (Aug 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "We can transport you in a number of ways.  The alien beaming technology we possess can send you to just about anywhere easily, through a satellite relay, though it cant fetch you except from locations with teleporters there.  For those of your without super-movement of any sort, we can install a beamport in your home if you want so you can go to and from the base at will.  We also have vehicles that you can requisition that can move quite fast, though we cannot spare one for each of you.  For missions though, if you are here and you need to get back to Freedom City, you'll probably get to requisition a van or a jet and we'll teleport you there inside it."
> 
> "Oh, and about taht wrestling partner...I'll look into it/  I'm sure I can find some good options other than the holotank"




Nitro has a thought.  "Oh, I thought of a use for the Holotank.  Let's put the sparring partner on hold for now.  Do you have a program for, say, a T-Rex?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro has a thought.  "Oh, I thought of a use for the Holotank.  Let's put the sparring partner on hold for now.  Do you have a program for, say, a T-Rex?"





"One of our teams went through  a portal to The Lost World in Brazil a while back, and we built a simulator based on their recollections and other data we had.  Load the Lost World module and think about facing a T-Rex and you'll be set."


----------



## Victim (Aug 25, 2007)

(Let's see, we have the flash drive and holoprojectors as recovered tech items.  Am I missing anything?)

If no one else is interested in checking out the technology right away, Megan will stop by the medical deck.  "Miss Red?  I was wondering if my test results have come back yet.  I'm supposed to take my next normal dose if I'm staying up."

Shooting Star decides to tackle the flash drive first.  She'll attempt to requisition a computer with no wireless devices to minimize the chance of any virus spreading.  Megan will cautiously attempt to scan the the contents of the drive, trying to avoid any traps that will delete the files if they're accessed without proper authorization.  Assuming everything looks okay, she'll attempt to copy and then read the files.

(Computers +17, Take 10 = 27)

EDIT: Acursed math - it attacks in the wee hours when the mind is soft and weak.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2007)

(psst...27)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro has a thought.  "Oh, I thought of a use for the Holotank.  Let's put the sparring partner on hold for now.  Do you have a program for, say, a T-Rex?"




Nightweaver shakes her head at Nitro's desire to wrestle a dinosaur, but says nothing on it,  "Which floor did you say the Shiek and, werewolf, were on?"_ . o O {I just asked to see a werewolf...like some kind of roleplaying nerd. Today is going from bad to worse.} _


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Let's see, we have the flash drive and holoprojectors as recovered tech items.  Am I missing anything?)
> 
> If no one else is interested in checking out the technology right away, Megan will stop by the medical deck.  "Miss Red?  I was wondering if my test results have come back yet.  I'm supposed to take my next normal dose if I'm staying up."
> 
> ...





Red says "Its just Red.  Some don't take a Miss seriously, Ms. makes me sound old, and I've yet to qualify for the title of Mrs.  The tests show that there shouldn't be any harmful interactions at this point, though your medications did slightly amplify the effects of the Sheik's drugs.  When I get the chance, I'll see if we have anything better for you than what you're taking now.  I would suggest that you get some natural sleep soon.  Our treatment counters the drugs well, but you should still get your normal sleep.  you might want to remind he others."

She uses a quarantined computer in the crime lab.  The encryption is not that hard to break, especially with the impressive tools that the Trust has on their machines.  It seems that this is his personal data storage and thus Control Freak likely wasn't the one providing the security.  

She finds a lot of mundane information about the Shiek's drug business; his negotiations with OxCorp; the nature of the experimental plants on the boat used to produce superdrugs; chemical formulas for much of what he produces; information on the lycan serum (nothing new though); information about the contacts and activities of two potential buyers he had talked to, a North Korean diplomat named Soon Kim who offered a great deal of money and a Taliban named Gaith Al-Mahari who offered to trade him a majority share in the poppy business in areas they control; information indicating that part of the deal with OxCorp included them sheltering Barrington and Control Freak until they complete a certain unspecified mission.  The Shiek's data on Barrington indicate that he was not only the Nazi super Krieglock, but also in his Anglican days the Catholic-bashing Henry IX, in his Egyptian days Tan-Aktor, who named himself after an ancient sorcerer by the same name, and more recently over the course of his duties in the IRGC, responsible for a number of bombings and assassinations as the masked villain Johnny Jihad.  Barrington made contact with the Shiek though an IRGC delegation to Afghanistan, so its unclear if his dealing with the Shiek were government business or among his numerous personal supervillainry activities.

There are still the papers around to look through, and the holomachines.  Also there is the interrogation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver shakes her head at Nitro's desire to wrestle a dinosaur, but says nothing on it,  "Which floor did you say the Shiek and, werewolf, were on?"_ . o O {I just asked to see a werewolf...like some kind of roleplaying nerd. Today is going from bad to worse.} _




"Go to the elevator and press the button that says Detention."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thess bobs her head. "Sure. After I see the...arrestees, I guess. I should be able to get them to talk."





Angel says, "Quite frankly I have little skill with these digital abacuses so I will join you in the questioning.  Although it comes to mind that we should see what the techno stuff revieals so that we know answers to some questions we ask."

Addressed to whichever 'color person' is around..

"Hmm, I also wonder what will happen to the prisoners?  I mean under what rules or authority are they held?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Angel says, "Quite frankly I have little skill with these digital abacuses so I will join you in the questioning.  Although it comes to mind that we should see what the techno stuff revieals so that we know answers to some questions we ask."
> 
> Addressed to whichever 'color person' is around..
> 
> "Hmm, I also wonder what will happen to the prisoners?  I mean under what rules or authority are they held?"




"They will be handed over to the proper authorities as soon as it is practical, and as soon as we have garnered what information we can.  We will provide all the evidence the authorities need to convict."


----------



## Victim (Aug 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Red says "Its just Red.  Some don't take a Miss seriously, Ms. makes me sound old, and I've yet to qualify for the title of Mrs.  The tests show that there shouldn't be any harmful interactions at this point, though your medications did slightly amplify the effects of the Sheik's drugs.  When I get the chance, I'll see if we have anything better for you than what you're taking now.  I would suggest that you get some natural sleep soon.  Our treatment counters the drugs well, but you should still get your normal sleep.  you might want to remind he others."
> 
> She uses a quarantined computer in the crime lab.  The encryption is not that hard to break, especially with the impressive tools that the Trust has on their machines.  It seems that this is his personal data storage and thus Control Freak likely wasn't the one providing the security.
> 
> There are still the papers around to look through, and the holomachines.  Also there is the interrogation.




"Right.  Sorry."  _Hmm, that makes sense. Red is a title, a codename, not a real name.  It's not my super hero name is Miss Shooting Star._  "Okay, that's good news.  I'll be sure to get some real sleep soon.  My accelerated metabolism caused problems with a lot of drugs; apparently it was hard to find anything that would work effectively and safely.  I'm interested if you can find a better mix though."

_Piece of cake.  But maybe too easy?_ Megan thinks, bypassing the protection on the flash drive.  She leans on the scroll button and skims the files.  _No, this looks like good data.  Everything looks okay as far as security goes, but I'm not planning on taking chances with someone else's important network._

Shooting Star will take some notes on her computer/phone and then heads to join the others now interrogating the captured villains.  (I figure she's a bit out of sync timewise, now).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2007)

Thessaly joins the others going to Detention. On the way down, she re-invokes her personal glamour, becoming the green-cowled Viridian again.

Once among the prisoners, she takes a moment browsing the cells, looking to see who's in there.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

Optic ponders going through the technology, but wants to get in on the interrogation first.  So he heads down with Nightweaver, Angel, and Thess (Did I miss anybody?).  Once there, he gives the Sheik a quick once-over, a soft glow emanating through the now-replaced goggles as he scans the Sheik while they question him.

[sblock=ooc]X-ray vision, Microscopic vision, Eidetic Memory, Knowledge +5.  Looking specifically for drugs/interactions, as well as anomalies.
Also, Diplomacy + 16 if they want me to play "Good Cop" during the interogations.  Otherwise, I'll just take my time studying him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 26, 2007)

(At some point when it makes sense in the game)

Nitro emerges from the Holotank simulator.  He is rubbing his neck and sits down on a bench right outside the simulator room.  Anyone who is close by can hear him muttering "Ouch.  Ouch.  Should have just punched it, stupid, not tried to go all Crocodile-Hunter on it.  I'll just clamp it's jaws shut my ass.  Ouch."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

(RL has been kicking my arse.  Sorry for the delay)

Those who go to the detention apparently go for the Shiek first.  There is a hallways with several cells, the front of each made of what OPtic determines to be an unusual polycarbonate material with a coating that changes certain visual properties based on the application of a certain electrical impulses. Basically, it is generally opaque but can be set to be one-way or two-way glass.  Thus, it is impossible to tell who, if anyone, is in the cells other than the two that you know contain the Shiek and Numero Uno. Access to the cell controls for those two cells appear on your phones.  

(Who will ask whom what?)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

Thessaly regards the Sheik through the treated glass and without looking away says, "You guys think about the questions you want to ask. I'll try to soften him up, so he'll have to answer."

She gives the microphone a dubious look. "I dunno if it'll work through this though...hm."

With the flick of a finger, Thess turns the mic on and leans over a bit to speak into it. Her voice is strangely modulated...it seems to carry more force than usual somehow, though it's main effect isn't aimed at them.

*"Answer all questions asked of you clearly and comprehensibly. Speak only what is true."*

(Voice of Command, making two orders. DC 19 Will save each.)


----------



## Elric (Aug 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> *"Answer all questions asked of you clearly and comprehensibly. Speak only what is true."*




Nitro adds "And stop starving yourself, you emaciated self-hater!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly regards the Sheik through the treated glass and without looking away says, "You guys think about the questions you want to ask. I'll try to soften him up, so he'll have to answer."
> 
> She gives the microphone a dubious look. "I dunno if it'll work through this though...hm."
> 
> ...




Only the second seems to work.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 28, 2007)

While the others deal with the Sheik, Nightweaver stares at Numero Uno. She crosses her arms, mentally comparing the man in front of her...and the beast that knocked her through a building. 

 "Are you actually,  Ican'tbelieveI'mactuallysayingthis, a werewolf, or is that just how you explain your apperance when you power up?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> While the others deal with the Sheik, Nightweaver stares at Numero Uno. She crosses her arms, mentally comparing the man in front of her...and the beast that knocked her through a building.
> 
> "Are you actually,  Ican'tbelieveI'mactuallysayingthis, a werewolf, or is that just how you explain your apperance when you power up?"




"I am a true son of Huehuecoyotl, human," he snears. "Descended from the wolf god himself.  'Werewolf' is but one name by which you weak, fearful humans call me and my bretheren."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

Thess cuts off the mic with a frown.

"He's got a strong will. I'm pretty sure the second suggestion took hold, so he won't be lying. Getting him to talk at all might be harder. I could repeat the spell, but doing the same suggestion over and over doesn't usually work very well."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I am a true son of Huehuecoyotl, human," he snears. "Descended from the wolf god himself.  'Werewolf' is but one name by which you weak, fearful humans call me and my bretheren."




 "Uh-huh. So you bite the followers of your sire, or grandsire or whatever, who are worthy of sharing your "gift""


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Uh-huh. So you bite the followers of your sire, or grandsire or whatever, who are worthy of sharing your "gift""




"Watch your mouth, chica. I won't stay in jail forever, and I don't appreciate your insulting of my people.  So lets get down to it.  What agency are you from? I want to see a prosecutor.  I want to deal."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 28, 2007)

"You had one lucky shot, _ lobo _. So anwser the question, your minions pulled off the same stunt you did. So is it a bite, a scratch or some kind of witchcraft?" 

She glances at Virdian,  "No offense.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "You had one lucky shot, _ lobo _. So anwser the question, your minions pulled off the same stunt you did. So is it a bite, a scratch or some kind of witchcraft?"
> 
> She glances at Virdian,  "No offense.




"One lucky shot?  Untie me, come in here, and say that.  I can smell your fear even through the barrier, child.  You worry that my servants made you one of us while they we beating you.  I assure you they did not.  Only those of us naturally born to this power can transmit  it, and it is done through an ancient and powerful ritual, culminating in the delivery of a retrovirus delivered through glands in the mouth that my people possess."


----------



## Elric (Aug 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Only the second seems to work.




"What's the matter, pipsqueak?  Too weak to talk?"

Nitro starts humming the In-n-Out theme song.

[sblock=OOC]Which should _definitely _ count as a use of Intimidate[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "What's the matter, pipsqueak?  Too weak to talk?"
> 
> Nitro starts humming the In-n-Out theme song.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Which should _definitely _ count as a use of Intimidate[/sblock]





His eyes darting about, he babbles in Urdu "I can talk, I just don't want to speak your stupid language...you stuuupid language...


----------



## Raylis (Aug 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "One lucky shot?  Untie me, come in here, and say that.  I can smell your fear even through the barrier, child.  You worry that my servants made you one of us while they we beating you.  I assure you they did not.  Only those of us naturally born to this power can transmit  it, and it is done through an ancient and powerful ritual, culminating in the delivery of a retrovirus delivered through glands in the mouth that my people possess."




 "To come in there and fight you just to fight you would be disrespectful of my _sifu_. 



			
				Numero Uno said:
			
		

> I am a true son of Huehuecoyotl, human




 "And from my understanding, mostlyfromthatrequiredforignstudiescourse  Huehuecoyotl was a trickster god,one that didn't demand a blood sacrifice. If you truely are a descendent of his he probably looks down at you in shame for associating with criminals and murderers. 

And as far as fearing you? Hardly. I just wanted to see if what you said matched up to what they said upstairs. Having to deal with all that excess body hair every full moon is something I could do without.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "To come in there and fight you just to fight you would be disrespectful of my _sifu_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I do as my people have done for millennia.  Do not presume to know about us.  I am no slave to the moon.  I can change as I desire."


----------



## Elric (Aug 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> His eyes darting about, he babbles in Urdu "I can talk, I just don't want to speak your stupid language...you stuuupid language...




Nitro grabs Angel.  "Hey man, you have to come over here.  I think this dude is speaking pig Latin.  You can understand that, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"Don't let him know you can understand him," Viridian says quietly to Nitro and the others with Sheik. "He may speak more freely if he thinks he's outwitting you."

She moves to Numero's cell to stand with Nightweaver.

"None taken. How's it going? Is he cooperating?"


----------



## Elric (Aug 28, 2007)

"I don't speak pig Latin, pipsqeak.  English.  E-N-G" he pauses "you know the rest."

"If you come to our country, blow up our port, deal with our supervillain- then you speak our language.  Apiechecay?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She moves to Numero's cell to stand with Nightweaver.
> 
> "None taken. How's it going? Is he cooperating?"




 "Then maybe you're just fooling yourself."  Nightweaver looks at Vi, speaking softly to her , "Actually pretty well. He claims to be the descendent of the Aztecan trickster god. He claims to pass on his condition there's some ritual followed by a bite...so don't have to worry about _another_ monthy condition. 

To be honest I'm still trying to wrap my mind around an actual Hollywood monster roaming the streets. Your spells and charms, those make more sense... 

She glances at Nitro,  "Didn't he just say he _couldn't_ speak pig latin?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"A lot of myths and legends are based on real events," Viridian says. "That doesn't mean they have every detail right, or even close to right...but there's usually a kernel of truth in there somewhere."

"Has he talked about what their plans were? Given us any names?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 29, 2007)

"Haven't asked him yet"  Nightweaver replies.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 29, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "I don't speak pig Latin, pipsqeak.  English.  E-N-G" he pauses "you know the rest."
> 
> "If you come to our country, blow up our port, deal with our supervillain- then you speak our language.  Apiechecay?"




"Fine...Then we also go by your lawssss.  Get my lawyer.  Paul Sheppard of Wolfsohn, Sheppard, and Doe. "


----------



## Elric (Aug 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Fine...Then we also go by your lawssss.  Get my lawyer.  Paul Sheppard of Wolfsohn, Sheppard, and Doe. "




"I'll tell you what.  I don't have a cell phone on me, but" (Nitro grabs a package containing an extra burger he brought from the cafeteria, takes it out and puts it in front of the window) "I'll leave this with you for the moment."

He pulls Shooting Star aside.  "Can you go read those papers that we found?  I bet you're a much faster reader than I am, if your incredible flight speed is any indication"

(Since we're out of sync time-wise, hopefully she can at least glance through them and get back "now" in interrogation time)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "I'll tell you what.  I don't have a cell phone on me, but" (Nitro grabs a package containing an extra burger he brought from the cafeteria, takes it out and puts it in front of the window) "I'll leave this with you for the moment."
> 
> He pulls Shooting Star aside.  "Can you go read those papers that we found?  I bet you're a much faster reader than I am, if your incredible flight speed is any indication"
> 
> (Since we're out of sync time-wise, hopefully she can at least glance through them and get back "now" in interrogation time)




(Others have to post actions to actually read the docs)

Optic recognizes the name Paul Sheppard, and the firm.  The firm is huge and has a wide variety of clients, including numerous supervillains.  The firm goes all the way back to the 1800s, and had involvement on both sides of the witch trials.  He also heard that name very recently...


----------



## Victim (Aug 30, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (Since we're out of sync time-wise, hopefully she can at least glance through them and get back "now" in interrogation time)




(My thought was that Shooting Star was actually ahead in time - she goes off, talks to the medical officer, breaks the encryption on the flash drive, and then reads the contents.  Meanwhile, the other characters exchange a few lines of dialogue.  So it'd be everyone else who needs do stuff like read the documents.  Of course, I could be wrong.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (My thought was that Shooting Star was actually ahead in time - she goes off, talks to the medical officer, breaks the encryption on the flash drive, and then reads the contents.  Meanwhile, the other characters exchange a few lines of dialogue.  So it'd be everyone else who needs do stuff like read the documents.  Of course, I could be wrong.)




(Quickness 3 makes some of that go really fast.)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

"Wolfsohn, Sheppard, and Doe?" Optic scowls "&%#$!"  He looks at the others "I'll be right back."

[sblock=ooc]
Nice Angel reference.   Can I have Lindsay as one of my contacts?
Also, what did I hear about it very recently? (I'm trying to think back in-thread but can't recall anything)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro grabs Angel.  "Hey man, you have to come over here.  I think this dude is speaking pig Latin.  You can understand that, right?"




Angel says to rest, "I can communicate in any language...  But he seems to be speaking english...  I wish they had been more specific on just what authority we were holding them."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2007)

Viridian motions at the window. "Go ahead then. I'll stay out until you need some help."


----------



## Victim (Aug 30, 2007)

(Okay then.  )

Shooting Star floats gracefully into the room.  "How are the interrogations coming?  I took some notes on the contents of that flash drive.  I didn't find any viruses, etc but that's not conclusive, so I chose not to send the contents directly.  The data should suggest some questions for the plant guy," she says, handing off her iphone to an interested character.




> He pulls Shooting Star aside. "Can you go read those papers that we found? I bet you're a much faster reader than I am, if your incredible flight speed is any indication"




"Thanks.  But I wasn't going all that quickly in that fight.  Also, movement speed and task speed don't always go hand in hand.  I can act at an accelerated rate otherwise I'd splatter myself on something thanks to insufficient reaction time, but not in direct proportion to my flying ability.  The ability to apply a direction vector or rotation to my whole self doesn't make the individual pieces move so much faster.  Plus there are limits based on my own strength and the properties of whatever I'm carrying.  You can't move paper around at supersonic speeds - old aircraft used to break apart at that kind of velocity, much less lots of ordinary objects."  _Why bother explaining to him?_

She concludes: "I'll look them over, just give me a bit."

Moving to the other cell area, Megan talks to Nightweaver and Viridian.  "How is the werewolf boss doing?  Also, I spoke to Red, and she wanted us to get some regular rest.  We might want to head home soon."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Wolfsohn, Sheppard, and Doe?" Optic scowls "&%#$!"  He looks at the others "I'll be right back."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Nice Angel reference.   Can I have Lindsay as one of my contacts?
> ...




Eidetic Memory --> In the first post, the news reports.  Paul Shepherd was also Numero Uno's lawyer.

[sblock] Nice catch, btw, but there's no Lindsay here. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Eidetic memory = Make the DM do your thinking for you? 
I kinda figured on the Lindsay thing, it was more of a joke.  As for the reference, I'm a huge Whedon fan.  Did you know he's writing Runaways now?
[/sblock]

Optic heads off to find Red.. Or White.. any color will do, really.   "We may have a problem.  Both Shiek and Numero Uno are with Wolfson, Shepard, and Doe.  And I think they're pretty important clients too, because Shiek just said his lawyer was Paul *Shepard*.  If memory serves, that's Uno's lawyer too.  I've dealt with WSD before, they're the bane of Heroes.  When we turn these guys over to the police, they're gonna get out.  Do we have any authority to hold them here, or not?  We may be hurting the DA's chances of locking them away if we refuse them their lawyers.. but we can't bring the lawyers in HERE, this being a secret base and all."  He stops and shakes his head, then gets an idea. "Got any good tracking devices that are hard to detect?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Eidetic memory = Make the DM do your thinking for you?
> I kinda figured on the Lindsay thing, it was more of a joke.  As for the reference, I'm a huge Whedon fan.  Did you know he's writing Runaways now?
> [/sblock]
> ...




[sblock] Eidetic Memory = Memory safety net.  
I hadn't heard that RE Whedon [/sblock]

I assume you are going for White (Personnel, but also seems to be your handler for many things at the moment), Black (Tactical/Operations) or Pink (Bad Guy Research).  Red is the doctor.  

Since you mentioned White, she says "Well, that's the thing...we don't actually have any _legal_ authority.  We can provide plenty of evidence when we drop them off, and the raptor pilots and the EMTs will able to testify...but of course, we cannot guarantee anything in court.  I agree though that we can only hold them for so long before it starts hurting the case."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 31, 2007)

Nightweaver looks at Shooting Star,  "Angsty, overly religious. Just how long were we out?" 

She turns back to Numero Uno,  "So were you at the lab just to make sure the transaction went well...or were you just hiding from the mob over the guy you killed?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver looks at Shooting Star,  "Angsty, overly religious. Just how long were we out?"
> 
> She turns back to Numero Uno,  "So were you at the lab just to make sure the transaction went well...or were you just hiding from the mob over the guy you killed?"




"I didn't do that stinkin brat, and I don't know who did."


----------



## Victim (Aug 31, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver looks at Shooting Star,  "Angsty, overly religious. Just how long were we out?"
> 
> She turns back to Numero Uno,  "So were you at the lab just to make sure the transaction went well...or were you just hiding from the mob over the guy you killed?"




"Oh?  Does he link his powers with religion?"  Megan asks.  _Like some people around here._ "That would be somewhat weird considerating the experimentation he was doing."

"We were asleep or sedated for around half an hour.  I don't feel tired now, despite taking only a short nap and everything else that happened, so our fatigue might masked by the drugs counteracting the plant guy's attacks."

"I looked at that flash drive we found.  Apparently, he was supposed to provide some sort of protection or cover for the tech guy and artifact guy.  I left more detailed notes on the mini computer with Nitro and the angel.  It might give you ideas for questions to ask."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Oh?  Does he link his powers with religion?"  Megan asks.  _Like some people around here._ "That would be somewhat weird considerating the experimentation he was doing."
> 
> "We were asleep or sedated for around half an hour.  I don't feel tired now, despite taking only a short nap and everything else that happened, so our fatigue might masked by the drugs counteracting the plant guy's attacks."
> 
> "I looked at that flash drive we found.  Apparently, he was supposed to provide some sort of protection or cover for the tech guy and artifact guy.  I left more detailed notes on the mini computer with Nitro and the angel.  It might give you ideas for questions to ask."




(It seems that your phones can transfer data securely between them)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm assuming that Angel is not going around in his winged form- that would probably startle the guard for sure, which it didn't seem to do.  I'm also assuming that this guard hasn't seen most of the van- including Nitro- yet.  If he's seen all of us or Angel in his winged form, this is a whole different ballgame)
> 
> "Trying something", Nitro types.
> 
> ...




And guess who was just suspended for violations of WWE's drug policy....

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003560001-2007400628,00.html


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Angel offers up to all via talking/phone, "Maybe we should ask about those plans to the museum?  Something or someone there would seem to be important to all this..."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Viridian nods. "Good call. If nothing else, we need to find out what they're after."

She looks and Nightweaver and asks, "Mind if I take this one? I can try to compel his answer."


----------



## Elric (Aug 31, 2007)

Johnny Nitro looks at the sports headlines on the internet with his iPhone and suddenly has an urgent phone call to make to his agent.  "I'll be back.  Got to sort some things out"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian nods. "Good call. If nothing else, we need to find out what they're after."
> 
> She looks and Nightweaver and asks, "Mind if I take this one? I can try to compel his answer."




(So you gunna do it?)

(ANd is anyone reading the papers you found?)


----------



## Victim (Sep 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (It seems that your phones can transfer data securely between them)




(Ah, right.  Let's use that instead of handing out her machine.)

"Maybe we should read their notes on the museum so we can ask decent questions," Shooting Star comments.  _And hey, I'm the one with low grade superspeed, so I should do it.  Great._  "I'll just get on that for now, and give you the cliff notes version."  She floats off to the side and begins to read through the captured notes.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Thessaly turns and notices the report. She nods at Shooting Star agreeably.

"All right."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Ah, right.  Let's use that instead of handing out her machine.)
> 
> "Maybe we should read their notes on the museum so we can ask decent questions," Shooting Star comments.  _And hey, I'm the one with low grade superspeed, so I should do it.  Great._  "I'll just get on that for now, and give you the cliff notes version."  She floats off to the side and begins to read through the captured notes.





Highlights from the notes, aided by a translator device that Shooting Star finds:

1.  Control Freak was mostly studying up on various academic journals  regarding cryptography and computer security.  He was also researching something of his own, apparently a specialized device targeted towards bypassing a security system with a very specific set of specs.  From what she can tell, the target system is extremely advanced, and it seems to incorporate magic, alien technology, and standard super-science.  There are references to an "Operation Perdix."

2.  Barrington was reading about a variety of artifacts,  especially about the Freedom Museum of Natural History and an exhibit they have of artifacts found long ago in Iran.  He seemed particularly interested in something called the Eye of Hell, circular  crystal about a centimeter thick with very complex faceting,  surrounded by a gold ring with some symbols on it.   There is extensive information about the security systems and personnel at the museum, and a bit about its history.

One interesting wrinkle that Barrington was reading up on wast the political controversy that ensued when the Construction Workers Union tried to get an injunction against its construction because Dr. Metropolis and Daedalus were going to use their own powers and devices to build it rather than union labor, and by law no public building could legally be constructed by non-union labor.   The supers prevailed, because members of the Freedom League are exempt from all laws that limit use of powers or super-science so long as they are working for the public good, and the court ruled that the closed shop restrictions on construction activities constituted a limit on powers and the building of a museum served the public good, and was thus they were covered by that immunity.    The articles also point out an interesting fact relevant to the installation of the telepoters in your homes:  they are probably illegal, since all but the reddest of states have banned the research, transport, sale, or possession (with grandfather clauses for the few existing devices around) of Matter Assembly technology, and the Federal Government has banned the transport of such things across state lines.  The laws were aggressively pushed by unions who feared that the development of such technology would make entire categories of jobs, especially in manufacturing and construction, obsolete.  The teleporters probably count as Matter Assembly technology, even though they cannot create new things.  A strange addition to this pile of papers was a newspaper article from a couple weeks ago about a high-ranking Construction Workers Union official named Norman Rae being accused of grabbing a woman off the street, taking her into  a job site, and raping her, as well as a more recent article indicating that Rae was proven through DNA evidence to be innocent of the charges.

He also has some political tracts and speeches in Farsi, mostly very religious and even apocalyptic in tone. 

3.  The dossier on the White Knight is very detailed, though it includes little more than the dossier that the Trust already has on him.  It does, however, detail his known associates, and imply that many of them are headed to Freedom City.  Associated include:

Faust: A wizard who sold his soul to the devil in return for powers and eternal life, but who must constantly steal souls, life energy, luck, and even destiny from others to compensate for the funcitons his own missing soul, and to pay the devil to keep from devouring his real soul.

Nekro-Panzer:  A technologically-enhanced zombie who has been upgraded many times, who was originally created during WWII by Kreiglock.  He is very big and strong, and one hand is connected by a chain and can be fired like a tank cannon, while the other can turn into a machine gun.

Blitzkreig: A very powerful mutant with electrical powers, super-speed, and the ability to use both to manipulate weather.

Nacht-Krieger: An assassin made of shadow, of unknown origin but associated with white supremecist causes, as well as with the mysterious evil mastermind Overshadow.


----------



## Victim (Sep 1, 2007)

_This translator device is handy.  If they have stuff like this, I wonder if I can get access to some superscience driven interface to make using computers easier.  My typing non-ability really makes some things painfully slow or just painful._

"Oh S-!"  she blurts out.  _Superscience and some flavor of psionics might be pretty any super team, but the importance of alien tech suggests this base.  I just started here...  But some of this information might be decoys._  Megan attempts to scan or take decent photographs of the notes relating to Control Freak's research in that area and fowards them to some Trust member covering security.  She also runs a web search on Perdix, looking for any useful associations.  "It looks like Control Freak might be trying to attack here somehow.  Does Perdix mean anything to anyone?  I get a partidge, some apprentice of Daedalus, or maybe the apprentice's mom.  The apprentice of Daedalus makes me think of that Japanese kid, the robotics genius and anime freak.  Maybe Control Freak would be teaming up with him or using derivations of his stuff."

Her study of and notes relating to the other files are rather less attentive.  _The Eye of Hell?  Sounds important.  Better check later to make sure the security information doesn't suggest some other target though._  She makes a note to do so.  _Screw BS protectionist laws.  Technological change happens; those people will be even worse in the long run since they're not preparing for change.  Hey!  What if there are similar laws blocking medical advances?_ she thinks angrily.  _Good, it's better if that racist idiot brings his friends.  That way I can just fight someone else and stay the hell away from his better-and-easier plasma.  But why do they matter to Control Freak and Barrington?_

"I wonder if they'll use White Knight and cronies as a diversion for the attack on the museum?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Oh S-!"  she blurts out.  _Superscience and some flavor of psionics might be pretty any super team, but the importance of alien tech suggests this base.  I just started here...  But some of this information might be decoys._  Megan attempts to scan or take decent photographs of the notes relating to Control Freak's research in that area and fowards them to some Trust member covering security.




She sends the information to Mr. Black, who send it on to Mr. Blue, and the final email eventually gets to her.  They report that the description of the security systems this is meant to counter does not describe with facility, and that that device would not be effective against this facility.  Unless Control Freak has a very detailed and completely wrong idea about this facility, there is a different target.

(Re: that other super-sci question, you should ask someone)


----------



## Elric (Sep 2, 2007)

Johnny Nitro comes back from a long phone call with his agent and gets filled in by Shooting Star on what she's read.  "Hey, are you all just standing around here?  I'm gone for 40 minutes and none of you have moved a muscle except Shooting Star who has read an entire novel worth of notes.  Come on you slackers!  We can go to the beach later!" (He's kind of looking for a distraction from the subject matter discussed in the phone call)

He ponders.  "A diversion for an attack on the natural history museum.  That sounds likely for a scheming supervillain.  I swear it's even been done before.  Good call, Shooting Star!  Quick witted, too!"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

Optic comes back after his conversation with White and gathers everybody (That he can find) somewhere they can talk.

"OK, before we go any further I think we need to do a bit of info sharing to make sure everybody's on the same page, and Star can fill us in on these notes. Now both of these guys are with a local law firm that specializes in super-villains... Demons, mutants, supernatural, alien, whatever.  They're masters at getting guys off with a slap on the wrist.  That means we have to pull whatever we can out of them now, before turning them over to the cops so they can be set free." He scowls at the idea, then looks around at them. 
"I'd like to see if there's some way of tracing them, maybe if/when they 'get free', they'll head back to the rest of the rats.  Anybody got any ideas that could help with that?"

Optic pauses, looking over to Viridian "You said you could compel them to answer things, can you do anything to their memory?  Compel them to forget about this base?"  He waits for her answer before continuing "Allright, so what have the rest of you found out?  Maybe if we put out the clues we have so far, and work together, we'll come up with a plan.  Because to be quite frank, right now I don't know what to ask those two back there."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Vi shakes her head. "It's not telepathy. The spell forces them to do what I tell them, but memory isn't something you do. There ARE spells that can modify memory, but I haven't mastered them yet."

"But the good news is that I should be able to track them. I just need something of theirs...parts of the body work best. Hair, fingernail, even blood...whatever. If I have something like that, I can scry on them, even use other magic on them at any distance."

"As for what to ask them...this museum thing sounds big. Anything named after Hell is usually either theatrics, or nothing you want in the hands of people like this. I definitely want to find out more."


----------



## Victim (Sep 2, 2007)

"It looks as though Control Freak isn't planning on attacking here.  But what would be the target for his device?  The only major teams I can think of in the area are the Freedom League and the Atom Family.  The name suggests Daedalus and thus the Freedom League.  On the other hand, I didn't think they used much alien stuff.."



> He ponders. "A diversion for an attack on the natural history museum. That sounds likely for a scheming supervillain. I swear it's even been done before. Good call, Shooting Star! Quick witted, too!"




_Don't patronize me!_  "Or they'll supply White Knight's gang with the information to raid the museum while they use the device to bypass security at some other location."

_More stupid lawyer stuff?_  She snaps at Optic, "I already wrote up a quick summary and sent it to everyone's phone.  But you should look at the raw stuff sometimeI think we should ask about their Perdix plan, how the Shiek joined up with Barrington, how the White Knight and his allies are involved, and whatever questions you can think of about their mundane criminal activities.  I should be able to project through the barrier and snip off some hair - someone who can deliver convincing threats should be asking questions at the same time to take advantage of the implied threat.  And then Viridian can keep them from lying or force them to answer with her powers."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

"It'd be best if they don't know we're taking samples," Viridian suggests. "There's ways to block the spell if they know to expect it. And there can't be TOO many facilities that have security so intense that they'd need to custom build a device to get into it. We should get a list and see if there's any evidence that points to one."


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It'd be best if they don't know we're taking samples," Viridian suggests. "There's ways to block the spell if they know to expect it."




"We could say it's for DNA testing samples, or just mask the cutting as part of menacing them with the plasma." she replies.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Vi shrugs. "Whatever works. I just wanted to be sure and mention it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2007)

(So about those questions....)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Viridian goes to the pureblood werewolf first and speaks into the microphone to him. Again, her voice resonates strangely, seeming to bounce off the insides of one's skull as much or more as it bounces off walls.

*"Answer all questions we ask in a clear and coherent way, speaking English,"* she tells him. *"Speak only what is true."*

She pauses for a moment to make sure the spells are taking hold, then asks, "Do you understand?"

(Voice of Command, DC 21 and if I can boost that any, I'll think about it. )


----------



## Elric (Sep 3, 2007)

Nitro walks over "Hey, if it isn't Numero Ocho.  I've heard some of your ranting- you'd think that you just beat the heck out of me, rather than getting your ass handed to you so badly that you ought to be laid out to pasture.  Really.  Go back to the minor leagues.  Take up other hobbies.  Consider retirement as the end of a brief but unsuccessful villainous career.  You're just no match for me.  Not only am I better than you- I'm also better looking."


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2007)

"Right." Shooting Star mummurs as Nitro begins his taunts.  _I had better not screw this up._  Gently placing her hand against the barrier, Megan attempts to create an orb inside Numero Uno's cell, setting it to take a few loose orbits while she lays in the more detailed flightpath and transformation into a cutting disk.  "Testing..."(Indirect 3, Precise, Triggered)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2007)

"You know, I'm not sure.. DO Werewolves regenerate from Plasma?  or is it just Silver that kills you?" Optic asks "Because if so, then we don't have to worry about killing you, do we?  Not that we'd DO that, would we?  We're just after a little information, after all, so if you help us out we won't have to find out.  So, are you willing to answer any questions we may have?"  He waits to see how Numero's responding to the various threats and the magic before asking any questions.

[sblock=ooc]
Bluff/Diplomacy +16
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 4, 2007)

(The mind control and intimidate work, and Shooting Star gets the sample)

Frightened and addled by magic, Numero Uno says "Ok, ok.  I'll tell you what you want to know.  Just tell the DA that I cooperated, ok?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

Rather pleased, Viridian asks, "What do you know about something called Perdix? How and why did the Sheik and Barrington join up? What is the planned role for White Knight and his underlings?"

She holds up a hand then to the others and says quietly, "Let him answer a few at a time, or he'll get tripped up trying to answer them all at once."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 4, 2007)

"I do not know the answers to any of that.  I was supposed to shelter those two as part of my payment to the Shiek.  i didn't know what they were planning, or anything about the White Knight or Perdix....and I didn't care either."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

"Are there any other major operations with Barrington or the Sheik that you're involved with? If so, what operations and when and where will they take place?"

After that, she shrugs at the others, indicating she can't think of anything else to ask him, since he's clearly in the dark about most of what they want to know.

(OOC - opening floor to anyone else who wants to take a crack...he should be compelled to answer any of us)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Are there any other major operations with Barrington or the Sheik that you're involved with? If so, what operations and when and where will they take place?"
> 
> After that, she shrugs at the others, indicating she can't think of anything else to ask him, since he's clearly in the dark about most of what they want to know.
> 
> (OOC - opening floor to anyone else who wants to take a crack...he should be compelled to answer any of us)




"No.  We had no business planned beyond that trade, and some ongoing shipments of his product in the future for cash."


----------



## Victim (Sep 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Are there any other major operations with Barrington or the Sheik that you're involved with? If so, what operations and when and where will they take place?"
> 
> After that, she shrugs at the others, indicating she can't think of anything else to ask him, since he's clearly in the dark about most of what they want to know.
> 
> (OOC - opening floor to anyone else who wants to take a crack...he should be compelled to answer any of us)




Megan shrugs back.  "I don't have questions to ask him.  Optic, you said you knew about his company?" she asks quietly.  _Shoot, I'm getting a headache, plus my hands are feeling worse than usual.  Let's just get this over with._  "Maybe we could start on the Shiek now and just come back if we think of something.  But we should check the atmosphere in his cell first; if he's emitting some weird gas, it might be dangerous to project in there."  _Or maybe you should quit worrying about everything._


----------



## Elric (Sep 4, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan shrugs back.  "I don't have questions to ask him.  Optic, you said you knew about his company?"




Nitro looks surprised at all of the questions being asked.  He goes over to Shooting Star and whispers.  "We're supposed to ask him questions?  I totally forgot about that!"

(Nitro doesn't think of any questions to ask)


----------



## Victim (Sep 4, 2007)

_Unbelievable..._ "So you were taunting him just because?" she asks, exasperated.  _He did take out both supers we fought.  And he knew more letters than I did.  Give him some credit._


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2007)

(Soooo...moving on....)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

(well hang on a second, I'm thinking we might want to question Sheik with some of this info too )


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2007)

(Isn't that what we'd be moving on to?  IIRC, Sheik doesn't have to answer our questions since he saved against that command, so we'd need win some kind of check to get him to talk.)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

Optic turns to the others "I'm getting the feeling that this one doesn't know too much, but I've got a couple more before we head over to the Sheik.  Getting HIM to talk might not be so easy though."

Optic turns back to the Microphone and continues the questioning of Uno.
"You said you were supposed to shelter them as part of your payment to the Sheik.  Was there any mention of what you were supposed to shelter them from?  Do you know who or what they were expecting to come after them?  Can you remember ANYTHING they told you that might.. persuade the DA to offer you a deal?"

As an Aside, he leans over to Viridian "I don't mean to insult your abilities, but are you certain your spell is functioning and he's not lieing?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic turns to the others "I'm getting the feeling that this one doesn't know too much, but I've got a couple more before we head over to the Sheik.  Getting HIM to talk might not be so easy though."
> 
> Optic turns back to the Microphone and continues the questioning of Uno.
> "You said you were supposed to shelter them as part of your payment to the Sheik.  Was there any mention of what you were supposed to shelter them from?  Do you know who or what they were expecting to come after them?  Can you remember ANYTHING they told you that might.. persuade the DA to offer you a deal?"
> ...





ooc:
And perfect opportunity to make mention of the stubbornly relentless Aegis agent....


----------



## Raylis (Sep 6, 2007)

Nightweaver moves away from Numero Uno's cell as the others take an interest in him and start their questions. Almost idly she looks over the information Shooting Star shared over the phone and pales as she reads the last name on the list: Nacht-Krieger. 

 "Their information is wrong."  she murmers loud enough to be heard, still staring at the name.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

"He can't lie at the moment," Vi tells Optic. "If you like, I can put the spell on you and you can see how it works from firsthand experience."

"As for Sheik...I can try it again. It gets easier to resist as I repeat it, but that doesn't mean it can't work the second time."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

"Uh.. no, that's all right, I'll take your word for it.  We'll try Sheik again in a few.... what do you mean they're wrong?"  Optic turns to face Nightweaver as the words sink in "Wrong about what?"


----------



## Raylis (Sep 6, 2007)

"Nact-Krieger. He, _it_ can't be an associate of the White Knight. It was a German monstrosoty during the second world war. It was destroyed.  She looks at Optic,  "And before you ask, you don't have powers like mine without researching all you can about someone with powers like _it's._


----------



## Victim (Sep 6, 2007)

"We can check the Trust databases for the German shadow thing later.  Maybe there's information about him that isn't public knowledge.  Or maybe White Knight mentioned Nact-Krieger sometime, so the name popped up in their search."  _So what if they have a shadow monster?  Assuming we have some way of hurting a shadow, it seems like White Knight, Blitz, and Faust would be more dangerous anyway._

"Let's interrogate Shiek now; it's been a long night."  _But aren't they all?_  Megan heads over to the Shiek's cell.  "Hey," she says into the microphone.  "We have some questions.  Let's start with Operation Perdix.  Explain."  She'll create a quiescent
 orb directly in front of him, letting its mere presence serve as persuasion.  Shooting Star will step a bit to the side, leaving room for another character to talk.


----------



## Victim (Sep 7, 2007)

(bump)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

*We're still waiting on Uno's answers*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

(And Sheik's)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

(Sry, RL was kicking my arae)

Shiek said:  "i don't know why they are here.  They bought passage with cash and services unrelated to Freedom City.  I have nothing to do with their plans.  I know overheard something about the White Knight, though.  I'v never heard of this Perdix thing, though"

Uno said: "I never got the chance to meet these guys.  If they were friends of the Shiek, I assumed they'd be hiding from the authorities or maybe rivals, but that was the deal.  I had to hide them in order to buy the Shiek's product.  As far as my leverage, well...you don't think i'd give them access to the ability to create perfectly loyal supersoldiers without making sure they could not be used against me.  I know how to make yet another serum that will enhance my pheromones to control all those created with my formulas.  It only works on born lycans for the moment, but you might be able to adapt it into a better counter.  You know they have my other serums.  I'll trade you the counter for a walk."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> And perfect opportunity to make mention of the stubbornly relentless Aegis agent....




Not this time, but meanwhile.....

Hope is awakened in the middle of the night by her phone.  After several rings, she finally picks it up.

"Yeah...?"  

"Winters!  Its Hoagland.  There's a sh*tstorm down by the docks.  Big metahuman fight at OxCorp.  Leveled the whole place!  ...And someone took control of our Raptors!  They're calling in everyone they can find.  You've gotta get down here.  "

The AEGIS office -- the REAL AEGIS office, in a bunker below the Federal Building (as opposed to the public one IN the Federal Building) is buzzing with activity.  People are running about frantically passing around papers and excitedly hatting about the chaos.

Shawn McAllen, to whom Hope typically reports, tells her to get up to speed on what happened from the others, and hands her a stack of photos, clearly taken with some zoom from above and enhanced.  She presumes they were from the Raptors.  McAllen says "We've identified one of the evil metahumans at large as John Barrington III.  It seems an interesting coincidence that he's in town just as you're hearing rumblings that Faust is around.  I wonder if there is some kind of Nazi supervillain convention in town."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Viridian, clearly getting impatient with how little these two know, demands first of Sheik, then of Numero Uno, "Alright, we want to know anything and everything you've heard about White Knight, Barrington, Control Freak...all of those supervillains. Where they are. Why they're here. Everything."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

As Viridian steps ups, Optic drops back to the others, outside of hearing range of the microphone "I think Uno's telling the truth, not sure about Sheik.. I'd like to get a look at his Serum, it could come in useful if they actualy do try to make lycans.  I'm willing to let Uno go for the Serum.. mostly because we have bigger things to deal with than a drug-dealing thug who's fancy lawyer is gonna get him off with a wrist-slap anyways.  Thoughts?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

"They're both telling the truth!" Viridian snaps at Optic, overhearing him. "Even Sheik didn't resist that one."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian, clearly getting impatient with how little these two know, demands first of Sheik, then of Numero Uno, "Alright, we want to know anything and everything you've heard about White Knight, Barrington, Control Freak...all of those supervillains. Where they are. Why they're here. Everything."





They start rattling off pieces of information, most of which you already know.  You do find out that they were under the impression that Barrington and Control Freak were looking for a number of things specific things (they did not know which) in Freedom City, though it wasn't clear if they were buying or stealing them.  Barrington apparently mentioned the Freedom League a number of times.  The Shiek also says that they broadcast some information to White Knight using the ships' communications array.  You guys already intercepted the last batch of it when Nitro trashed the transmitted.  However, the Shiek does provide information as to the method and frequency he used, and said that the encryption key should be in the data you got for the comm buffer (looking later, you do find it).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

"Freedom League," Viridian muses. "That device...the one you thought was going to be used here. I bet it's for Freedom League's headquarters. They have to have at least as much security as here! And those things they wanted...that could be the museum heist."

She looks at the others. "We'd better warn the League and work out what we're going to do about the museum robbery. We can't just let them break in and get it."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC: Shayuri]
Firstly, I recalled you saying that last time you tried the spell on Sheik that he resisted, and that it became easier to resist the more you tried it, but you could try it again.  It was never stated (IC OR OOC) that it worked this time.
Secondly, unless you have enhanced hearing, you can't hear Optic, b/c he backed off enough so that Sheik and Uno(who i'm pretty sure probably DOES have enhanced hearing, being a Lycan) couldn't hear, and you're talking to them.
Thirdly: Optic's VERY uncomfortable about the Magic thing.. People can fool Technology, why can't they fool Magic.  He'll run off his gut feelings until he sees proof that magic is infallible. 
sorry, but I don't get why it's so offensive...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC: Shayuri]
> Firstly, I recalled you saying that last time you tried the spell on Sheik that he resisted, and that it became easier to resist the more you tried it, but you could try it again.  It was never stated (IC OR OOC) that it worked this time.
> Secondly, unless you have enhanced hearing, you can't hear Optic, b/c he backed off enough so that Sheik and Uno(who i'm pretty sure probably DOES have enhanced hearing, being a Lycan) couldn't hear, and you're talking to them.
> Thirdly: Optic's VERY uncomfortable about the Magic thing.. People can fool Technology, why can't they fool Magic.  He'll run off his gut feelings until he sees proof that magic is infallible.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]It was two suggestions. One to answer all questions, one to tell the truth. He resisted the first one, but not the second. You're right though that Vi didn't make that terribly clear. 
I figured we were talking through microphones to the Terrible Two, and therefore were all in the same room, speaking freely when we wished, because they couldn't overhear us unless we were intentionally speaking to them. If that's not the case, then I'd have to modify a lot of my dialogue. 
Finally...this is purely IC.  OOC, I think it's hilarious, and I never meant to imply there was any REAL irritation behind the scenes. If I did inadvertantly, I apologize. Thessaly has a lot of things going on right now. She's tired and cranky, she's still dealing with feelings from the whole battle thing, and she's not used to working with groups which means she's not used to being repeatedly questioned or subjected to skepticism.  Don't worry, she's usually a very nice person. She's just kind of in a bad mood right now.

PS - Optic's behaving just fine! I don't blame him at all. And feel free to get angry IC, or defensive, or point out that she was unclear on explaining the spells on Sheik...any or all of that, as you see fit. It's quite justifiable. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc Shayuri]
I was assuming the Microphone thing too, but I'm paranoid and didn't want the mike to be 'accidentally' left on while we're talking or something.. OR find out that one of them can hear through the glass, or whatever.
Good to know it's not YOU that's pissed off, you're one of my fave gaming buddies on here. 
I'll go with the 'us still in same room' thing for simplicity, and so we don't have to repeat everything twice.  I'll just hope Matt's a kind DM and Thessaly isn't so tired she forgets to turn the mike off.  
As for Optic getting ticked.. well, he's Far more level-headed than I could ever be.
[/sblock]

"I thought the same thing a little while back, but didn't think any number of villains would be either stupid or powerful enough to attempt it.  You're right though, if there's any chance they ARE the target, we should inform someone."
He flips open his phone and sends a message to *Insert appropriate color here*
"Please compare the 'attack strategy' data to what the Trust currently knows about the Freedom League, to see if IT may be a viable target, and if so, warn them."
"Sorry about the mix-up, Viridian, I'm a product of technology, If I don't know how something works... like your magic... I have trouble trusting that it IS working.  Not a slight to you.  Good call on the Freedom league thing by the way, I've got the Trust looking into it.  In the meantime, do we have anymore questions for these guys?"


[sblock=ooc]
Matt, could I get a list of which colors have which jobs for future reference? (and of course I'm refering to the people that work for the trust, not Red is stop, Green is go.  )
*BTW, you're about to realize you've made a horrible mistake by giving me RESOURCES.. MUAHAHA.*

EDIT: ALSO, Did we know WHICH museum or when? *Is searching thread...*
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Not this time, but meanwhile.....
> 
> Hope is awakened in the middle of the night by her phone.  After several rings, she finally picks it up.
> 
> ...





"Doubt it, the Third Rietch went bust before either of us were born." Hope quipped. "Why can't these guys get that? Talk about holding on to faded glory," she shook her head as she perused the photos, analysing them, trying to figure out who was who and if she could identify any specific heroes or other people besides the villians they had already identified. As she flipped through the stills, her the blue of her irises faded to white.

At the mention of Faust however, her humor faded. She had tangled with that particular supervillain before as she was investigating a string of murders committed by the damned sorcerer. Most of his victims had been skinned alive. The rest... Well it didn't bear mentioning or remembering. But she did and rather wished she didn't remember. But that was impossible. 

"Faust... If he's in town, the body count is going to rise right quick. And he's not choosy about his targets either." she said darkly.

ooc:
Eidetic Memory
Well Informed
Investigate 15
Streetwise 15
Notice 10
Gather Info 10
Rapid Investigator 10x speed


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2007)

(Yeah, you guys just go ahead and resolve your issues while I write my post.  Jerks.  )

"Yeah, they might be targeting the Freedom League." _Didn't I already mention that immediately after learning that this base isn't the target?_  "The League members themselves might not be the target - there may be some captured trophy in their facility or perhaps the goal is to get something into their computer system.  But these villains did seem pretty powerful."  

"Maybe some of us should visit the museum in civilian ID to discretely check the security.  Or a better known person could approach their security people to discuss the threat.  I'm not sure what channels exist for other super teams to contact the Freedom League, but it probably shouldn't be too hard to find someone tonight, since our battle probably raised all kinds of alerts."


----------



## Elric (Sep 8, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Maybe some of us should visit the museum in civilian ID to discretely check the security.  Or a better known person could approach their security people to discuss the threat.  I'm not sure what channels exist for other super teams to contact the Freedom League, but it probably shouldn't be too hard to find someone tonight, since our battle probably raised all kinds of alerts  ."




Nitro brightens.  "I know Lady Liberty!  Worked under her direction on the Cult of the Yellow Sign stuff right after I became a superhero, when the rest of the Freedom League was busy and they found a few other supers to do some stuff for them."   _What a babe!  Did I say that out loud?_  Nitro glances at Shooting Star.  _Nope, doesn't look like I said it out loud. _ 

"I don't know if she'd trust my investigative skills, though, if I tell her about a possible plot.  There were other supers around to handle the thinking parts last time, so I mostly handled the butt-kicking, the looking good, and media interviews.  To each his own, right?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Doubt it, the Third Rietch went bust before either of us were born." Hope quipped. "Why can't these guys get that? Talk about holding on to faded glory," she shook her head as she perused the photos, analysing them, trying to figure out who was who and if she could identify any specific heroes or other people besides the villians they had already identified. As she flipped through the stills, her the blue of her irises faded to white.
> 
> At the mention of Faust however, her humor faded. She had tangled with that particular supervillain before as she was investigating a string of murders committed by the damned sorcerer. Most of his victims had been skinned alive. The rest... Well it didn't bear mentioning or remembering. But she did and rather wished she didn't remember. But that was impossible.
> 
> ...





She's able to find all of them in AEGIS' records.  They have reasonably detailed records of their exploits and general information on their powers, but they do not have the secret identities of those who have them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Matt, could I get a list of which colors have which jobs for future reference? (and of course I'm refering to the people that work for the trust, not Red is stop, Green is go.  )
> *BTW, you're about to realize you've made a horrible mistake by giving me RESOURCES.. MUAHAHA.*




Color: Role, Powers
Grey:  The Boss, Living Metal Body/Unknown
White:  Personnel, White Witch
Black: Security/Tactical, Electrical Attacks/Control/Guns
Red: Medical, None
Pink: Profiling, None?Unknown?
Blue: IT, Inventor/Super-Science Devices
Green: Mideast/South Asia Division  (There are probably more such folks for other regions)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 8, 2007)

ooc:
Would she know about the Trust being involved?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would she know about the Trust being involved?




She does not yet know that this is a Trust team, since they are so new.  On the other hand, she suspects it, bc she seems to get all the Trust-related cases.  She assumes that they have someone higher ranking than her ensuring she gets the right assignments.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope looks at the photos, recognizing all of the supers involved.

"Optic, Nightweaver. Shooting Star, Johnny Nitro. Viridian...." She muttered, naming a few of the supers in the photos. "Why would they join into a team? They wouldn't have a reason to. No common background with each other either." she leaned back, thinking of what she knew of the White Knight and his associates. Nothing good could come of them in this city, nothing good would come of these villains plans. 


"I'm heading for the docks and see if I can find any kind of useful information. This... is looking bad Shawn. Really bad."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Seems strange that this lands in my lap, huh?" Hope asks Shawn with a wry grin. "Especially since all I seem to get is Trust related cases nowadays." she looks at the other agent knowingly. "I think it might be time to approach these good citizens directly and see what the hell is going on instead of playing the same old game they seem so fond of." she said.
> 
> "I hate being strung along and it looks like if we don't play together on this, something very bad is going to happen. And that very bad looks like it's going to cost alot of lives if we don't prevent it," she looked at the photos again and then at Shawn.
> 
> "Could I have copies of these?" she asked smiling slightly.




(She doesn't say that, since the Trust is not known to the public, nor to AEGIS.  SOMEONE above her is also associated wit the trust, but she doesn't know who.)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Viridian nods.

"Okay...so why don't we have Nitro and whoever else wants to contact Lady Liberty and set up a meeting with her? I'd like to be in on the museum thing, and it's probably a good idea if we went straight to the curator and told him what we suspect. From there we might wind up notifying police and AEGIS or whatever. We can decide that later, but we shouldn't wait too long..."

She hesitates and puts her palm to her forehead.

"I feel like an idiot but does anyone remember if they told us when it's going to be?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I feel like an idiot but does anyone remember if they told us when it's going to be?"




That is unknown.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc Shayuri]
> I was assuming the Microphone thing too, but I'm paranoid and didn't want the mike to be 'accidentally' left on while we're talking or something.. OR find out that one of them can hear through the glass, or whatever.
> Good to know it's not YOU that's pissed off, you're one of my fave gaming buddies on here.
> I'll go with the 'us still in same room' thing for simplicity, and so we don't have to repeat everything twice.  I'll just hope Matt's a kind DM and Thessaly isn't so tired she forgets to turn the mike off.
> ...





Mr. Blue says this COULD refer to the systems at Freedom Hall, but it is impossible to be sure.   They dont quite know enough about Freedom Hall or the attack method.

EDIT: Its the Freedom City Museum of Natural History


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (She doesn't say that, since the Trust is not known to the public, nor to AEGIS.  SOMEONE above her is also associated wit the trust, but she doesn't know who.)




OOC
Alright. So does she know about the Trust itself, I mean, does she know that it exists? 

Oh, edited my original post to reflect what you said.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 9, 2007)

"We could setup as stakeout as well. Cover all the bases."  Nightweaver says, putting the phone away. _ . o O {German shadow-thing? more like Nazi Assassin...I'd rather fight wolf boy again then meet _that_"}_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC
> Alright. So does she know about the Trust itself, I mean, does she know that it exists?
> 
> Oh, edited my original post to reflect what you said.




(Well, you could change this, but my understanding was that she is one of the Trust's agents within AEGIS)

EDIT: Also, Ms. Black, Miss White, and the others were never seen by the Raptor pilots or rescued EMTs.  The group teleported into the warehouse and teleported back to their base, but they never were outside.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

ooc:
Let's say she isn't one yet. They know of each other, but she hasn't been approached with a job offer. Perhaps the past cases could have been something of a _'job interview'_, see how she handles herself etc. This could be the case that they approach her openly with the offer.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Let's say she isn't one yet. They know of each other, but she hasn't been approached with a job offer. Perhaps the past cases could have been something of a _'job interview'_, see how she handles herself etc. This could be the case that they approach her openly with the offer.




I suppose I could come up with someting, but dealing with that might require more tiem separate form the PCs, figuring out how to handle their risky approach of you, and or course there is the fact that considering that they already have some poeple in AEGIs, would be having the assignements spread out a lot so no one notices or all sent to someone who is with them...


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro brightens.  "I know Lady Liberty!  Worked under her direction on the Cult of the Yellow Sign stuff right after I became a superhero, when the rest of the Freedom League was busy and they found a few other supers to do some stuff for them."   _What a babe!  Did I say that out loud?_  Nitro glances at Shooting Star.  _Nope, doesn't look like I said it out loud. _
> 
> "I don't know if she'd trust my investigative skills, though, if I tell her about a possible plot.  There were other supers around to handle the thinking parts last time, so I mostly handled the butt-kicking, the looking good, and media interviews.  To each his own, right?"




"I've also met some of the Freedom League right when I started superheroing.  If we're going to share information with them tonight, then I should go anyway since I read the original notes and I know a bit about computer security and devices."  _I doubt they hold me in high regard though.  They - hey, did he just talk about a woman - or just anyone considering his taunts to the supervillains - without commenting about her physical appearance?_




> "I feel like an idiot but does anyone remember if they told us when it's going to be?"




"I didn't see anything indicating a date for the Natural History museum theft.  I may have missed something though," Megan replies.

"I don't have any more questions for these guys."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I suppose I could come up with someting, but dealing with that might require more tiem separate form the PCs, figuring out how to handle their risky approach of you, and or course there is the fact that considering that they already have some poeple in AEGIs, would be having the assignements spread out a lot so no one notices or all sent to someone who is with them...




For Matt
[sblock]
Spreading out the cases and making sure that some of them are sent to agents not on their payroll would make sense and that way, the Aegis agents not on their payroll could be watched and considered for future employment opportunities.  Hope would not have a problem working for the Trust, to her it would simply mean access to greater resources, resources that could save innocent lives. She's a practical sort, y'know.

After all, it isn't unusual for two seperate investigators to realize that they are working on the same case and should throw in together in order to solve it.   

She could be approached at the docks or some such.   

I'll probably be using her post cog ability there.

No problem with the taking the time for this. Heh. Makes it more fun to when they do actually meet, greet, and kick bad-guy butt after the initial "I don't trust you and Can we trust you?" words are said and done with.  

I was thinking that the Zephyre identity could be something that the Trust comes up with to protect her further. For the most part, Hope hasn't really shown the villains what she can really do, the Feds valued her investigative skills more than her 'stopping power'. Aegis would be well aware of what she is capable of and the Trust as well.  For the most part, the magicks she has used has been subtle and she's refrained from using her flashier magicks, not wanting to attract undue attention to herself.

  
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> For Matt
> [sblock]
> Spreading out the cases and making sure that some of them are sent to agents not on their payroll would make sense and that way, the Aegis agents not on their payroll could be watched and considered for future employment opportunities.  Hope would not have a problem working for the Trust, to her it would simply mean access to greater resources, resources that could save innocent lives. She's a practical sort, y'know.
> 
> ...




Hope is walking around the ruins of the OxCorp compound, touching things around the perimeter.  The central area is still smoldering and mostly emitting toxic fumes, though Hope can keep the air around her clean.  she gets flashes of the battle, but not much  extra-useful...perhaps if she was able to actually get in, but the Hazmat crews won't et her in any further, and some of it is still pretty hot.

A man taps her on the shoulder.  Strange how she didn't sense him coming.  "Agent Winters.  We need to talk."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

Hope turns around, hiding her own surprise and steps back a little, giving herself room to fight if necessary. She looks the man over and smiles slightly. "Indeed. About what if I may be so bold as to ask?" she asked the strange man dryly.

ooc:
Sense motive 7
Notice 10
Diplomancy 6/10
Bluff 4/8


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

NM, I misread.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope turns around, hiding her own surprise and steps back a little, giving herself room to fight if necessary. She looks the man over and smiles slightly. "Indeed. About what if I may be so bold as to ask?" she asked the strange man dryly.
> 
> ooc:
> Sense motive 7
> ...




Turning around, she sees who was talking to her.  He doesn't flinch as she goes goes into what she suspects he recognizes as a cautiously defensive stance.  

A handsome man with dark, curly hear, probably around 30, he wears black cargo pants and a black leather jacket over a dark-colored t-shirt.  She notices that he's got a gun in a shoulder holster.  He wears black motorcycle gloves that reveal only his fingertips.

"This case.  And some others," he pauses.  

"Augustus Colson, Darkwater Security.  One of my clients had some extensive business with OxCorp, so they need to know how this went down to make sure they aren't at risk, too.  I have some information about those mystery heroes that you might find interesting.  I'd like to take you somewhere."

Aside:  Hehe, "Diplomancy."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

So is someone actually going to contact the Freedom League or the Museum?  Any actions (Including sleeping at some point, it is the middle of the night by now)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Turning around, she sees who was talking to her.  He doesn't flinch as she goes goes into what she suspects he recognizes as a cautiously defensive stance.
> 
> A handsome man with dark, curly hear, probably around 30, he wears black cargo pants and a black leather jacket over a dark-colored t-shirt.  She notices that he's got a gun in a shoulder holster.  He wears black motorcycle gloves that reveal only his fingertips.
> 
> ...




"Who would your clients be?" she waved her hand at the destruction. "Only a fool would go with a total stranger, especially in light of this," she said, calmly, waiting for his next move.

ooc:
Would Aegis agents have some sort of transponder or tracking device on their persons in case of kidnapping or getting into something they can't handle?

Also, what would she know about Darkwater Security?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Who would your clients be?" she waved her hand at the destruction. "Only a fool would go with a total stranger, especially in light of this," she said, calmly, waiting for his next move.




"Geldar Pharmaceuticals.  They were codeveloping some sort of big new medicine with OxCorp. I don't blame you for worrying, but I have a feeling you can take care of yourself.  I sense you are the sort who is never truly unarmed."



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Aegis agents have some sort of transponder or tracking device on their persons in case of kidnapping or getting into something they can't handle?




They have such technology, but agents do not ordinarily have such things.



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Also, what would she know about Darkwater Security?




Its a very large security consulting firm (some would call them mercenaries, at least regarding some of their functions), that works primarily for the US government and US-based multinational corporations.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So is someone actually going to contact the Freedom League or the Museum?  Any actions (Including sleeping at some point, it is the middle of the night by now)




(OOC - Hee...Patience, GM. Not all of us are awake that early on Sundays. )

Viridian nods at Megan. "Okay...why don't you and Nitro start with Freedom League then? I'll try to get the time out of our boys, and contact the museum."

She clicks the mic on and asks Numero Uno first, then Sheik, "What do you know about the attack on the museum? Tell me everything you can remember."

As she listens to their responses, she looks up the phone number for the museum's office and gets ready to call them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Hee...Patience, GM. Not all of us are awake that early on Sundays. )




Heh, sorry, I'm typically not either.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Geldar Pharmaceuticals.  They were codeveloping some sort of big new medicine with OxCorp. I don't blame you for worrying, but I have a feeling you can take care of yourself.  I sense you are the sort who is never truly unarmed."
> 
> 
> They have such technology, but agents do not ordinarily have such things.
> ...




ooc:
As soon as it is feasible, Hope is going to request a transponder or tracking device that she can activate/deactivate herself. If it is in character for her to do so and appropriate. I'm thinking that anything involving this White Knight dude is gonna be way dangerous, so that sort of thing would be common sense for a woman like her.

Sorry about the delay. Compy problems abound Grr.

IC
Hope shifted subtly, coming out of the instinctive defensive stance. Only a well trained eye would see that she is still on guard. "Information is always good, especially when dealing with masked supers and their requisite villians." Hope quipped. "Alright then. Let's go see your employers Mr. Colson." she said, letting an unspoken warning creep into her tone. If it was a trap, she wouldn't hold back.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> As soon as it is feasible, Hope is going to request a transponder or tracking device that she can activate/deactivate herself. If it is in character for her to do so and appropriate. I'm thinking that anything involving this White Knight dude is gonna be way dangerous, so that sort of thing would be common sense for a woman like her.
> 
> Sorry about the delay. Compy problems abound Grr.
> ...




"Great.  I hope you don't mind riding on the back of my bike," he says, as he leads her to a very fancy-looking motorcycle.  The front and a good bit of its workings are covered, but she spots that there appear to be compartments in the space between  for something.

He offer her a helmet, and starts driving.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

Hope laughed as she took the proffered helmet. "Nice, bike," she commented as she hopped on behind him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope laughed as she took the proffered helmet. "Nice, bike," she commented as she hopped on behind him.




"Thanks.  Unfortunately, its a company car."


"Augustus" takes Hope to  a nearby apartment building, parking his bike alongside.  He waves his hand in front of a side door, and Hope sees his fingertips spark a little. She hears a click as the magnetic lock releases, and he opens the door for her.  He leads her up a couple floors, and knocks on the door of a unit.  After a few seconds, it opens.   There is no furniture in the room.  it is apparently an empty unit.  Standing in it, however, is an attractive  woman in a white dress and long, red hair, and Special Agent Henry Dortmund of the FBI, the man who originally trained her.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

"Henry?" Hope questioned, completly nonplussed by seeing him again. "Care to tell me what's going on?" she asked. "And why all the cloak and dagger games? You could have approached me directly."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Henry?" Hope questioned, completly nonplussed by seeing him again. "Care to tell me what's going on?" she asked. "And why all the cloak and dagger games? You could have approached me directly."




"I'm sorry about the weirdness, but the matter was beyond my control.  These folks here don't like people explaining what's going on outside of a controlled environment.  As the one who initiated you into the secrets of your powers, it is only fitting that I am the one to initiate you into  the secrets of your destiny. Hope, meet Miss White and Mr. Black.  They represent the Trust, an organization that I too am affiliated with, and have been for many years.  Funded by a number of wealthy, community-minded individuals, who have no knowledge of the Trust's day ot day operations, and contract only through our leader, Mr. Grey, the Trust organizes, equips, trains, and provides intelligence for a number of superteams worldwide.  One source of this intelligence is allies in governments.  Without the right cooperation, intelligence gathering becomes difficult and the authorities might become obstacles regarding certain operations.  That's where you come in.  They are in need of another operative within the Freedom City branch of AEGIS.  You will be assigned cases that a newly-formed Trust Superteam is working on, and both assist them and keep AEGIS from hindering their activities."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

Hope considered this. She knew that Henry was a honorable man, who would never willingly ally with anything evil. But he himself always said that there was always something bigger and badder out there and anyone could be broken to another's will, given enough time. 

She gazes at him, he seems as confidant and as assured of himself as he always was, he gave no tell tale signs of being bespelled either. Her eyes flick to the woman and to the man, thinking. If this was an evil organization she would do well to keep an eye on them. What better way than from the inside? And if they were indeed a 'good' group, it would still be feasible to keep an eye on them. 

She looked at both people. "I can't guarantee that I will be able to keep Aegis out of your activities, or even if I should. I know that Henry is honorable, after all, he taught me most of what I know about honor and duty. But I don't know you. Any organization without oversite becomes open to corruption very quickly indeed. Look at the NID," she said, making reference to the rather infamous organization supposedly meant to oversee the US military, but in actual fact was involved in the blackest of black operations.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Look at the NID," she said, making reference to the rather infamous organization supposedly meant to oversee the US military, but in actual fact was involved in the blackest of black operations.




OO-GM:  Huh? The NID oversees the intelligence community (not the military), was created only a few years ago, and is not to my knowledge especially infamous for blackops stuff.  Or are you taking about some other group?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> OO-GM:  Huh? The NID oversees the intelligence community (not the military), was created only a few years ago, and doesn't seem to have coincided with any real change in the frequency or organizations involved in blackops.  Or are you taking about some other group?




Stargate reference.  
Either that or we can just make it the CIA or the IRS.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Stargate reference.




I thought that may be the case.  Ok, sure then, it exists.  But I will also say that this Trust is NOT the Stargate Trust, at least where it counts.  Also, go back and read Barrington's background and note the weapon he uses....


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I thought that may be the case.  Ok, sure then, it exists.  But I will also say that this Trust is NOT the Stargate Trust, at least where it counts.  Also, go back and read Barrington's background and note the weapon he uses....




ooc:
Ya don't say! I never wouldda imagined that the Trust couldn't be associated with the Stargate Trust.   Heh. Alrighty I'll reread Barrington's background. Wherever it is......

On a more serious note, I'll talk with you before hand on before flicking in ideas. Spur of the minute thing that was.


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian nods at Megan. "Okay...why don't you and Nitro start with Freedom League then? I'll try to get the time out of our boys, and contact the museum."




"Right."  Megan turns to leave the detention area.  "I'll go prepare some copies of our information while Nitro arranges a meeting."   _Hmm, wait.  Something's wrong.  What am I forgetting?  Shoot, I left an orb in Shiek's cell._  On her way out, she dismisses it (forgetting to cut something off).

Shooting Star will make physical (mostly the notes on Perdix and Control Freak's device, but a few pages on White Knight's group and the Museum) and electronic (pretty much everything captured) copies of the data to give to the Freedom League, then waits for Nitro at the transport level.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Ya don't say! I never wouldda imagined that the Trust couldn't be associated with the Stargate Trust.   Heh. Alrighty I'll reread Barrington's background. Wherever it is......
> 
> On a more serious note, I'll talk with you before hand on before flicking in ideas. Spur of the minute thing that was.




This one is for everyone:  Feel free to mention things that add peripheral details to the world.  Usually I'll allow it.  Also, everyone, note that with a Hero Point, you can use Inspiration, which subject to approval lets you edit the world in immediately-relevant ways. (See the core book for examples)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope considered this. She knew that Henry was a honorable man, who would never willingly ally with anything evil. But he himself always said that there was always something bigger and badder out there and anyone could be broken to another's will, given enough time.
> 
> She gazes at him, he seems as confidant and as assured of himself as he always was, he gave no tell tale signs of being bespelled either. Her eyes flick to the woman and to the man, thinking. If this was an evil organization she would do well to keep an eye on them. What better way than from the inside? And if they were indeed a 'good' group, it would still be feasible to keep an eye on them.
> 
> She looked at both people. "I can't guarantee that I will be able to keep Aegis out of your activities, or even if I should. I know that Henry is honorable, after all, he taught me most of what I know about honor and duty. But I don't know you. Any organization without oversite becomes open to corruption very quickly indeed. Look at the NID," she said, making reference to the rather infamous organization supposedly meant to oversee the US military, but in actual fact was involved in the blackest of black operations.




Miss White says "Well, we do have oversight mechanisms built into the organization, but ultimately, someone is going to have to be on top.  We do our best, though.  It really isn't fair to put you on the spot like this, but we need to know if you want in or out before we proceed."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2007)

She considers again. They don't give off the pompous, better than thou attitude that most supervillains seem to be fond of and most of the vibes they're giving off says that they're okay. Her old teacher is a big plus in their favor as well. "Alright. I'm in," she agreed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Right."  Megan turns to leave the detention area.  "I'll go prepare some copies of our information while Nitro arranges a meeting."   _Hmm, wait.  Something's wrong.  What am I forgetting?  Shoot, I left an orb in Shiek's cell._  On her way out, she dismisses it (forgetting to cut something off).
> 
> Shooting Star will make physical (mostly the notes on Perdix and Control Freak's device, but a few pages on White Knight's group and the Museum) and electronic (pretty much everything captured) copies of the data to give to the Freedom League, then waits for Nitro at the transport level.




Mr. Blue is waiting for you. He says:  "At least until the teleporters are installed, you'll have to travel the old fashioned way...well, not exactly old fashioned, more like less futuristic...You can take one of the planes over there.  They are very fast and have great communications, some modest shield capability, weapons, and stealth. We have a hanger at Jameson Airport on the Northern edge of Freedom City.  There are some ground vehicles, supplies, and computers.  You can use it as a temporary forward base of sorts there Some among you can fly a plane, right?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She considers again. They don't give off the pompous, better than thou attitude that most supervillains seem to be fond of and most of the vibes they're giving off says that they're okay. Her old teacher is a big plus in their favor as well. "Alright. I'm in," she agreed.




"Very well then.  When there is more time we can take you to see our facilities.  For now, though, take this (She hands Hope what looks like an iPhone).  This will replace your phone.  It has will respond to two numbers.  One your old one, one a special communications channel for trust business.  It also has a number of extra features built in, including access to some of our secure databases and a whole lot more processing power than the device it appears to be.  For now, keep investigating, and we will contact you when our team takes its next steps.  Do not file any official reports yet on this matter.  We are still working up a cover story."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope pockets the phone and grins wryly. "I think that not telling my superiors about this is a good idea indeed. They'd lock me up either in a mental facility or a jail cell depending on their moods. I'd rather not experience either," she chuckled. "Flying high on Thorazine is not my idea of how to spend a Saturday night."


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Blue is waiting for you. He says:  "At least until the teleporters are installed, you'll have to travel the old fashioned way...well, not exactly old fashioned, more like less futuristic...You can take one of the planes over there.  They are very fast and have great communications, some modest shield capability, weapons, and stealth. We have a hanger at Jameson Airport on the Northern edge of Freedom City.  There are some ground vehicles, supplies, and computers.  You can use it as a temporary forward base of sorts there Some among you can fly a plane, right?"




"I have no idea if any of us knows how to fly aircraft.  I certainly can't."  Shooting Star answers, looking towards the hanger area dubiously.  _We can't just use the way we came here?  I guess Miss White must be busy or something.  But I don't want to ride in a flying prison that will drag me to a firey doom if it breaks.  One plane trip was enough for my life._  "Maybe I should just get someone on our team to do a teleport."

Megan takes out her new phone. Before calling anyone, she quickly asks, "How fast is very fast, anyway?  I think I'm pretty quick in the air."  _Don't be faster than me._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

As they head down the hallway, Optic ponders what to do about Uno and Sheik "Anybody else think we should get that elixir and let Uno go?  Between our.. 'intensity'... and Viridian's Magic, I think it's safe."  He yawns, shaking his head *Man I gotta get some sleep*

At the Hangar : "I like to keep up to speed on pretty much everything, so that doesn't leave much time for advanced classes, but I can fly... or at least, I can take off and land without crashing."(*jack of all trades*) Optic chuckles. "I say we head home for the night.  I've gotta get some rest and take care of a few civillian business matters.  After that, I'd be more than willing to stake out the warehouse.  As you can imagine, scouting's one of my specialties.  So, as far as I understand it, Nitro and Star are going to talk to the League, and tommorow morning I'll start scoping the place out with whoever wants to help. I think our teleporters should know how to find the rest of us in case we need to assemble on the double, and one of you should probably be on the stake-out with me.  A couple quick BAMFFs and we're all ready to go."

Meanwhile, he's datalinked to the internet via his phone and is checking the stock prices on Ox-Corp after the 'incident'...


----------



## Elric (Sep 10, 2007)

Nitro pulls out his old cellphone, which he's keeping on him until he (read: someone else) can figure out how to transfer the phone numbers to the new cell phone.  He pulls up the number Lady Liberty gave him for the Freedom League and dials it on the new phone.

Conveniently enough, Lady Liberty answers-presumably the Freedom League has been alerted by the events of the evening.  "Hey Lady Liberty, this is Johnny Nitro!  Now, I know you thought I'd never amount to anything as far as detective work goes, but have I got a scoop for you."

Nitro proceeds to explain the potential attack on Freedom League headquarters, potential attack on the Museum of Natural History and  a sketch of the events of the evening and the heroic deeds he performed.  Lady Liberty has to cut him off when he goes into a 2-minute version of how he obliterated Numero Uno in a flurry of awesomely terrific moves.  But by the end, he's pretty much explained what the heroes think they know so far.  Whether she believes him is another question.  It's Johnny Nitro- not the sharpest tool in the shed, though fortunately very hard to hurt with sharp tools that are found in sheds.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope looks at the trio. "It's late, I'm not going to be able to get much more out of the OxCorp docks, at least not until Hazmat leaves. It's still pretty hot in there." she looks at them. "You're aware that I'm a postcog right?" she nods to Henry, who taught her most of everything she knows about her abilities. "If I can get in there further, handle some of the stuff Barrington or his cronies used, I might be able to get more information." she shrugged ruefully. "Maybe. It's not one of my more reliable gifts."

"Do you have any information on these guys? What they may be planning? Other than the general lowering of the local real estate values I mean."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As they head down the hallway, Optic ponders what to do about Uno and Sheik "Anybody else think we should get that elixir and let Uno go?  Between our.. 'intensity'... and Viridian's Magic, I think it's safe."  He yawns, shaking his head *Man I gotta get some sleep*
> 
> At the Hangar : "I like to keep up to speed on pretty much everything, so that doesn't leave much time for advanced classes, but I can fly... or at least, I can take off and land without crashing."(*jack of all trades*) Optic chuckles. "I say we head home for the night.  I've gotta get some rest and take care of a few civillian business matters.  After that, I'd be more than willing to stake out the warehouse.  As you can imagine, scouting's one of my specialties.  So, as far as I understand it, Nitro and Star are going to talk to the League, and tommorow morning I'll start scoping the place out with whoever wants to help. I think our teleporters should know how to find the rest of us in case we need to assemble on the double, and one of you should probably be on the stake-out with me.  A couple quick BAMFFs and we're all ready to go."
> 
> Meanwhile, he's datalinked to the internet via his phone and is checking the stock prices on Ox-Corp after the 'incident'...





Mr. Blue says "Don't worry, its got a pretty advanced flight computer.  It can interface with your visor, so you'll be able to fly it quite easily."

Then to Megan:  "These jets top out around Mach 2.5"


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2007)

"Yeah, I was going to call it a night once we pass this information off.  Besides being tired, I could reallly use a shower; I'm yucky from my own blood.  We can look at those holo-projectors tommorrow afternoon.  Should we meet back in this base, by museum, or what?  You could just leave me a message."

She replies to Mr. Blue: "2.5?  That's amazing for a transport type plane, right?  About jet fighter speed?"  _But not as fast as me,_ she thinks, smiling.  _Probably a bit faster on a long trip though, since it could maintain that speed._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

"that's about 2,000 Miles per hour." Optic translates for those who need it, then looks over at Star "We'll have to race sometime... How fast DO you go?"


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "that's about 2,000 Miles per hour." Optic translates for those who need it, then looks over at Star "We'll have to race sometime... How fast DO you go?"




"Well, the exact rate in miles per hour varies with altitude.  Ideal cruising height for a jet isn't likely to be sea level, so Mach 1 would be a bit slower up there.  But since you're rounding off at thousands, I guess it doesn't make much of a difference." Megan explains.  

"As far as my abilities, apparently I've been clocked at around 4000.  Once I break the sound barrier, however, I can't really get a good sense of my speed since the air pressure feels different.  So those Navy people could have been messing with me."  Despite her admission of uncertainty, Megan's attitude is confident and proud.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro pulls out his old cellphone, which he's keeping on him until he (read: someone else) can figure out how to transfer the phone numbers to the new cell phone.  He pulls up the number Lady Liberty gave him for the Freedom League and dials it on the new phone.
> 
> Conveniently enough, Lady Liberty answers-presumably the Freedom League has been alerted by the events of the evening.  "Hey Lady Liberty, this is Johnny Nitro!  Now, I know you thought I'd never amount to anything as far as detective work goes, but have I got a scoop for you."
> 
> Nitro proceeds to explain the potential attack on Freedom League headquarters, potential attack on the Museum of Natural History and  a sketch of the events of the evening and the heroic deeds he performed.  Lady Liberty has to cut him off when he goes into a 2-minute version of how he obliterated Numero Uno in a flurry of awesomely terrific moves.  But by the end, he's pretty much explained what the heroes think they know so far.  Whether she believes him is another question.  It's Johnny Nitro- not the sharpest tool in the shed, though fortunately very hard to hurt with sharp tools that are found in sheds.




"Alright Nitro,  I believe you.  Bring your crew to Freedom Hall around 11am and we'll discuss it.  And bring evidence."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope looks at the trio. "It's late, I'm not going to be able to get much more out of the OxCorp docks, at least not until Hazmat leaves. It's still pretty hot in there." she looks at them. "You're aware that I'm a postcog right?" she nods to Henry, who taught her most of everything she knows about her abilities. "If I can get in there further, handle some of the stuff Barrington or his cronies used, I might be able to get more information." she shrugged ruefully. "Maybe. It's not one of my more reliable gifts."
> 
> "Do you have any information on these guys? What they may be planning? Other than the general lowering of the local real estate values I mean."




"Our people will get back to you on that.  For now, keep up with your investigation."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

(So are you guys going to fly back to FC?)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

(did you ever post their answer to Thessaly's questions about when the heist was taking place? I can't find it in the posts...)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (did you ever post their answer to Thessaly's questions about when the heist was taking place? I can't find it in the posts...)




I didnt, but they dont know anything.


----------



## Elric (Sep 10, 2007)

_Lady Liberty trusts in my skills!  Now I've really made it!_  Nitro tries to hide his excitement as he tells the others about the planned meeting at Freedom Hall.  "Now we just have to gather the evidence" (looks at Optic) "and then head home to get some rest." _Wait until Melina hears about this!_


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2007)

Megan places her call.  "Viridian, are you up for teleporting us back?"  After Nitro explains the meeting, _11 AM she says?  Does she know what time it is now?  Does Lady Liberty need to sleep?_  "I made copies of some of the pages on the device, and have the translated scans on a flash drive.  We have the evidence."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Viridian nods, coming over to join them.

"Yeah. Those two are tapped out, I think. Middle management types...though that counter-serum might be useful. Anyway...right. Where do you want to go?"

She digs into a pouch at her side and produces a well-worn stick of chalk.


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2007)

Megan replies, "Anywhere back in FC is good for me.  I expect we'll all be heading in different directions when we get there, so something centrally located might be nice for everyone else."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope nods. "Be seeing you then. Henry, as always." she grins fondly at the elder sorcerer. "If one of you can drive me back to the docks, I would appreciate it. These cases unfortunantly don't solve themselves." she said, not wanting to flash her own abilities until she had to, and figured that the trio were also well aware of her own let's say tendancies of conservation. 

From the docks, she plans on heading back to the office and digging up whatever she could find on Oxcorp, 'Darkwater Security' and Augustus Colson,  before getting some well-earned Zzz's. If she can, she'll also try and dig up whatever she can find on the mysterious Ms. White and this Trust organization. She will be discreet about it though. She figures that they'll expect her to do just that, so no problem there. After all, Henry trained her to not be stupid.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

"How about the Metrocenter...makes it easy to catch a bus or a train to wherever from there..."

She starts to draw on the nearest door.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2007)

ooc
Pokes Matt with a ruler.   
Then bumps the thread up a bit.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 11, 2007)

"Not to play Devil's Advocate...but won't your spell not work until White gives you the trinket to bypass the dampeners?"  Nightweaver says as Viridian begins to draw with the chalk.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

"I don't need a trinket," Viridian says absently as she scrawls symbols. "I just incorporate the passphrase into the spell directly...only takes another couple of seconds. She showed me what to do. The talisman is for teleporters who don't cast spells."

"There. That oughtta do it."

She opens the door...and through it, instead of the hallway outside the detention room, is what looks like the metro transit center in Freedom City.


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2007)

"Goodbye, Mr. Blue."  Megan heads back to the detention level.

"I thought we needed the widget to get back in, not leave," Shooting Star comments.  "Thanks for creating the portal.  See you today."  The super steps through the portal, and leaves the station heading for Southside.

(That all for the night?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Goodbye, Mr. Blue."  Megan heads back to the detention level.
> 
> "I thought we needed the widget to get back in, not leave," Shooting Star comments.  "Thanks for creating the portal.  See you today."  The super steps through the portal, and leaves the station heading for Southside.
> 
> (That all for the night?)




So it seems that everyone chooses to use the portal and not the jet?  Either way, you get to your respective homes to spend the night.  

So where is everyone going?  Nitro and Shooting Star will be going to Freedom Hall, and Optic said he'll be staking out the warehouse (what warehouse?  do you mean the museum?)  what about the rest of you?


----------



## Raylis (Sep 12, 2007)

OOC: Nightweaver will stakeout the museum with Optic


----------



## kirinke (Sep 12, 2007)

Hope I suspect has a car, so she needs someone to drive her back to the docks or get her back there. From there, she plans on heading back to the office and digging up what she can on Oxcorp, Darkwater Security (Which is probably, well most likely a front company for the Trust or even the bad guys, if 'Augustus' is being cagey), Augustus Colson, Ms. White and this Trust thing. Discreetly of course. Then she plans on heading home and getting a few hours of sleep. In the morning she'll analyze what she's dug up.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope I suspect has a car, so she needs someone to drive her back to the docks or get her back there. From there, she plans on heading back to the office and digging up what she can on Oxcorp, Darkwater Security (Which is probably, well most likely a front company for the Trust or even the bad guys, if 'Augustus' is being cagey), Augustus Colson, Ms. White and this Trust thing. Discreetly of course. Then she plans on heading home and getting a few hours of sleep. In the morning she'll analyze what she's dug up.




OxCorp clearly has legit business in addition to whatever they were doing there. Darkwater also seems real, but considering what they do they could easily be a front for any sort of aggressive organization.  The Trust and Ms. White you see no evidence about.  Augustus Colson has all the markings of a real identity , with bank accounts, an SSN, an exemplary if not-especially-detailed military record as a USAF elite paratrooper, and evidence that he works for Darkwater.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 12, 2007)

"Curiouser and Curiouser, said Alice..." Hope muttered, leaning back in her chair, after gathering what she could on the notables she met today. 

"Hmmm. If Oxcorp is a legit business, perhaps their execs are not so legit." she said to herself. "Let's see what sort of nefarious business dealings they might be dipping into." she began typing on the computer, summoning up the various data through the wonders of technology, rather than the mysteries of magic. She also does a search on whatever subsidaries and business partners they might have and crosschecks it with any known business etc of the supervillians she recognized in the photos and through the postcogging she did at the docks. She also does the same with Darkwater Security.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2007)

(For those who haven't posted in a while, how about a "still here" post)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

Before she goes through the portal and heads home, Viridian manages to pin Optic down. She seems somewhat subdued.

"Hey. I just wanted to apologize for, well, for before. It's been a really long night, and I'm still...well, anyway I took it out on you and I shouldn't have. I'm not used to working with other people and having to explain myself and deal with skepticism and all that. That's no excuse, I know, and it's not fair of me to just expect you to trust me when we've only just met."

"So...for what it's worth, I'm sorry I snapped at you."

She smiles ruefully and adds, "I'll be less witchy when I've had a night's rest and some coffee, don't worry."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Before she goes through the portal and heads home, Viridian manages to pin Optic down. She seems somewhat subdued.
> 
> "Hey. I just wanted to apologize for, well, for before. It's been a really long night, and I'm still...well, anyway I took it out on you and I shouldn't have. I'm not used to working with other people and having to explain myself and deal with skepticism and all that. That's no excuse, I know, and it's not fair of me to just expect you to trust me when we've only just met."
> 
> ...




Where will you go the next day?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

(well, I'd intended to ask and work out with some other PC's what the plan was...perhaps meet up back at the Trust HQ and so on...)

(are you in a hurry or something DM_Matt? I've noticed a lot of...prompting. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (well, I'd intended to ask and work out with some other PC's what the plan was...perhaps meet up back at the Trust HQ and so on...)
> 
> (are you in a hurry or something DM_Matt? I've noticed a lot of...prompting. )




(No, no hurry.  Not really.  Sokay go ahead.)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2007)

ooc
Still here post activated 

In the morning, Hope will make a call on her nifty new phone and harass the Trust people into giving her everything they have on OxCorp, the bad-guys (and their allies), what they may be planning to do and if they have anything for her to analyze with her postcog abilites. She then will make a call to her boss, telling him that she plans on heading to the docks to see if she can get further in and do the postcog thing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Still here post activated
> 
> In the morning, Hope will make a call on her nifty new phone and harass the Trust people into giving her everything they have on OxCorp, the bad-guys (and their allies), what they may be planning to do and if they have anything for her to analyze with her postcog abilites. She then will make a call to her boss, telling him that she plans on heading to the docks to see if she can get further in and do the postcog thing.




(The still here is for those who havent posted in a long time)

They share with her everything that the other PCs got.  They do have some stuff she can read: they have those two evil supers in custody and the numerous papers and other objects salvaged from the yacht.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2007)

Alright, she'll do a postcog reading on those as well as some of the stuff she couldn't reach yesterday because of the heat and toxins and hazmat. I assume that Mr. Black and Henry are her main contacts right?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Curiouser and Curiouser, said Alice..." Hope muttered, leaning back in her chair, after gathering what she could on the notables she met today.
> 
> "Hmmm. If Oxcorp is a legit business, perhaps their execs are not so legit." she said to herself. "Let's see what sort of nefarious business dealings they might be dipping into." she began typing on the computer, summoning up the various data through the wonders of technology, rather than the mysteries of magic. She also does a search on whatever subsidaries and business partners they might have and crosschecks it with any known business etc of the supervillians she recognized in the photos and through the postcogging she did at the docks. She also does the same with Darkwater Security.




Darkwater does not seem to be associated with these villains in any way.  OxCorp and its CEO on the other hand, do have a lot of suspicious offshore bank accounts and involvement with what looks like a shell company called Cormorant Pharmaceuticals, based in the Urkaine, which does not seem to make any actual products, and OLM, a Malaysian company that makes medical opiates but is known to be associated with Central Asian drug cartels. It is likely that OxCorp and its CEO were paid quite a bit of money by the Shiek through phony business deal with OLM.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2007)

ooc:
I assume Hope is at the docks right? With either Henry or Mr. Black I suspect the former....
She also makes a search for Operation Perdix. She can only assume that it's either a villianous plan or something the government is working on. Something in the black.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I assume Hope is at the docks right? With either Henry or Mr. Black I suspect the former....
> She also makes a search for Operation Perdix. She can only assume that it's either a villianous plan or something the government is working on. Something in the black.




No record of an Operation Perdix, though you find that it is the genus for partridges and the name of an apprentice of Daedalus who showed him up.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope grimances as she read the nasty little story about Deadelus and Perdix and looks at the rest of the combined data. "AEGIS. They could be targeting AEGIS. We're a sister organization to the FBI. We have the kind of security that Control freak would need highly specialized gear to bypass." she said softly. "They could also have multiple targets. The museum, Freedom hall. AEGIS. Sorrows come in three."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

"Don't worry about it." Optic smiles warmly at Viridian "I haven't been too helpful, what with my... lack of mystical knowledge.  It just creeps me out not knowing how something works.  I understand you do, and that it's second nature to you, but I'm a very technological person."  He shrugs and heads for the jet. "That having been said, I HAVE to try this new toy out.  TTYL."

Optic then heads home for a good long.. er, I guess a nice short nap.

(Was there a cloaking device or something on my new ship, or do I have to find a nice parking spot in the Op-Tec grounds?)

In the morning, around 10 AM, Optic grumbles his way out of bed and quickly gets ready, using his Trust commlink to make sure everybody else is ready to go.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Don't worry about it." Optic smiles warmly at Viridian "I haven't been too helpful, what with my... lack of mystical knowledge.  It just creeps me out not knowing how something works.  I understand you do, and that it's second nature to you, but I'm a very technological person."  He shrugs and heads for the jet. "That having been said, I HAVE to try this new toy out.  TTYL."
> 
> Optic then heads home for a good long.. er, I guess a nice short nap.
> 
> ...




The ships does not have a cloaking device (though it is stealthy).  You don't need to park it at Op-Tec though.  The Trust has a hanger at Jameson Airport, just North of the city.  There is a good selection of ground vehicles stored there, including the van you guys used previously, and other cars and motorcycles.  Optic probably lives relatively close to there, as the Northern part of the city houses most of the high-tech industry and some expensive suburbs where Optic would likely live.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 14, 2007)

After a few hours sleep and a blistering hot shower, followed by coffee, Hope almost feels human again. She dresses quickly and grabs a bagel and coffee on the way out. She makes it to the docks, hoping to be able to get in further, mostly by being really rude and or pleading or a combination of the two.... (whichever works with what hazmat or arson investigator guy). If she does manage to get in further, she'll do a reading as she waits for Mr. Black to show up with whatever items they managed to secure for her to read and hopefully get data on. (she called up the trust to tell them where she'd be.). When he gets there, she'll also give him what she found on Oxcorp.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 15, 2007)

"Yes, you don't have to worry Lindsey I'll be there on Saturday. What, no not now I have this museum thing. No, no, you don't need to come it's just a research report on this exhibit. Yes, I'm sure. Okay. Saturday night, after practice. Yes for the thousandth time, I'll be there.  Amanda says the next day, on the phone, closing the device and putting it back in her purse as she exits the Freedom University gym at quarter to 11 the next day. 

She pauses under the shadow of a tree, pretending to tie her shoe as she gives the area a quick glance to make sure no one is paying particular attention to her. A moment later she's across town near the Museum of Natural History. She blends into the shadow and activates the trust comm link,  "Nightweaver reporting in. Anyone have any night revelations about what could be the target at the Muesem?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Yes, you don't have to worry Lindsey I'll be there on Saturday. What, no not now I have this museum thing. No, no, you don't need to come it's just a research report on this exhibit. Yes, I'm sure. Okay. Saturday night, after practice. Yes for the thousandth time, I'll be there.  Amanda says the next day, on the phone, closing the device and putting it back in her purse as she exits the Freedom University gym at quarter to 11 the next day.
> 
> She pauses under the shadow of a tree, pretending to tie her shoe as she gives the area a quick glance to make sure no one is paying particular attention to her. A moment later she's across town near the Museum of Natural History. She blends into the shadow and activates the trust comm link,  "Nightweaver reporting in. Anyone have any night revelations about what could be the target at the Muesem?"




(You guys seem to have hit a dead end regarding meeting in the morning, and there really is no need to, so...)

Optic and Nightweaver make their way to the Hunter Museum of Natural History in the Northwest part of Downtown Freedom City.  Tourists are going in and out pretty steadily, but outside there is no sign of evil supers.  Are you going in or staking it out?

Nitro and Shooting Star meanwhile go to Freedom Hall.  It is a four-story building that looks kind of like a ziggurat, designed and built by Daedalus.  The top floor is known to  be a hanger for their space-planes and their short-range gravitic-drive-based vehicles.  The bottom floor is opened to the public, and includes meeting rooms and a museum.  The contents of the other floors are not known.  In the lobby, a receptionist greets you.  "Good morning, friends.  I am Cynthia.  How can I help you." 

So who does Viridian join?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> After a few hours sleep and a blistering hot shower, followed by coffee, Hope almost feels human again. She dresses quickly and grabs a bagel and coffee on the way out. She makes it to the docks, hoping to be able to get in further, mostly by being really rude and or pleading or a combination of the two.... (whichever works with what hazmat or arson investigator guy). If she does manage to get in further, she'll do a reading as she waits for Mr. Black to show up with whatever items they managed to secure for her to read and hopefully get data on. (she called up the trust to tell them where she'd be.). When he gets there, she'll also give him what she found on Oxcorp.




Hope gets back to the docks, and haggles with the hazmat folks.  She gets a call on her Trust line.  A male voice says "Mr. Black had other business to attend to.  This is Beta Lilac 3. There is a mailbox in front of the Starbase Coffee on 1st and Raymond (a few blocks away).  There is a box for you inside it (he gives dimensions).  It should be the only one of its size in there.  Use your powers to retrieve it.  It will have everything we have for you to scan."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2007)

"Alright, I'm sending you everything I managed to dig up on Oxcorp." she punches a few numbers and sends the saved information, along with her own notes and theories (excluding her search on Darkwater and Mr. Black, she figures they don't need that particular bit of information). "It's not pretty. I'll get back with you after I've done the scan and if I get anything useful from the items."

She flicks the phone off and pockets it and turns back to her car and drives to the mailbox, then approaches the mailbox, making sure that no one was around. When she was relatively certain that she wouldn't be casually observed, she summons up that special otherness, the power that links her to the winds of nature. 

Her hair bleeds to the white of a cloud, wind whipping up around her in a very localized whirlwind (hands of air). The lock springs open and she retrieves the items, before closing the mailbox back up. She gets back into her car and returns either to her house or the office (whichever is closer), figuring that she needed someplace safe and quiet in order to do the scan. 

Once there. She does just that.


----------



## Elric (Sep 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> In the lobby, a receptionist greets you.  "Good morning, friends.  I am Cynthia.  How can I help you."



_I can't believe it.  I was here on a few occasions, a little under 6 months ago and she doesn't even recognize me!  She was here every time I came!  Should I be wearing the feather boa around more often so I have a more distinctive look?_

"I'm Johnny Nitro.  The pro wrestler turned superhero.  I was here a few times not too long ago when Lady Liberty was recruiting superheroes to help with Cult of the Yellow Sign stuff.  You get hit on the head often in this line of duty?  Or did the Starbase Coffee down the street get closed due to some supervillainous event?"  

Even Johnny Nitro knows that no Starbase Coffee in Freedom City has ever gone out of business without a supernatural catastrophe being involved.

"Well, now I'm back to see Lady Liberty again on superhero related business- she's expecting us at 11 am." _An inasp... unausp... whatever, a bad beginning_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> _I can't believe it.  I was here on a few occasions, a little under 6 months ago and she doesn't even recognize me!  She was here every time I came!  Should I be wearing the feather boa around more often so I have a more distinctive look?_
> 
> "I'm Johnny Nitro.  The pro wrestler turned superhero.  I was here a few times not too long ago when Lady Liberty was recruiting superheroes to help with Cult of the Yellow Sign stuff.  You get hit on the head often in this line of duty?  Or did the Starbase Coffee down the street get closed due to some supervillainous event?"
> 
> ...





"Of course, friend.  I will alert her that you are here."  She picks up the phone, and says "Lady Liberty (she pauses) Johnny Nitro (another pause) is here to see you."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Viridian wakes up a bit late, swears and gets as ready as she can before calling Optic on the Trust phone, all the while scratching little runes on the inside of her closet door...where they aren't easily visible to guests. Faint indentations in the paint and wood suggest she's been doing that fairly often over a good period of time.

"Hey, it's me, it's Viridian...god, that name...I'm on my way to the museum. Are we going in costume or incognito?"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2007)

"Well, I'm Incognito for now." Optic replies to Viridian once he's sure nobody's nearby to overhear "I'd like to check the place out from the inside, and supers might attract attention.  Nightweaver's with me.  Either find us a nice hide-out place nearby where we can stake-out, or come in and join us for a little while."

He then heads into the museum with Nightweaver and tries to figure out if there are any 'special events' happening in the next week or two.  Otherwise, he starts checking out the exhibits for thievery targets.


----------



## Victim (Sep 16, 2007)

Shooting Star arrives at Freedom Hall at 11:03, landing roughly .  _It's hard to believe I'm not here just to see the museum again.  Let's see..._  She heads inside to see Nitro talking with the receptionist.  _Did he actually say that?_  She comments, "Sorry I'm late."  _My costume hasn't fully repaired itself yet.  I hope no one notices.  An important meeting, so of course I feel and look like hell.   The stupid mega-weave thing is worth more than everything else I own, but it's still a cheap knockoff of morphic molecules._


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm Incognito for now." Optic replies to Viridian once he's sure nobody's nearby to overhear "I'd like to check the place out from the inside, and supers might attract attention.  Nightweaver's with me.  Either find us a nice hide-out place nearby where we can stake-out, or come in and join us for a little while."
> 
> He then heads into the museum with Nightweaver and tries to figure out if there are any 'special events' happening in the next week or two.  Otherwise, he starts checking out the exhibits for thievery targets.




The Eye of Hell is part of the Treasures of Ancient Persia exhibit.  The place is full of apparent devices of power, though Optic's analytical/x-ray vision indicates that some are in fact replicas.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Shooting Star arrives at Freedom Hall at 11:03, landing roughly .  _It's hard to believe I'm not here just to see the museum again.  Let's see..._  She heads inside to see Nitro talking with the receptionist.  _Did he actually say that?_  She comments, "Sorry I'm late."  _My costume hasn't fully repaired itself yet.  I hope no one notices.  An important meeting, so of course I feel and look like hell.   The stupid mega-weave thing is worth more than everything else I own, but it's still a cheap knockoff of morphic molecules._




Cynthia says "Lady Liberty will meet you in conference room 2.  Go to the hallway to your left, turn left, and go to the second door on your left.  That is conference room 2,  have a great day, friends."

Waiting in that room are Lady Liberty, Bowman, Raven, and Daedalus.


----------



## Elric (Sep 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Cynthia says "Lady Liberty will meet you in conference room 2.  Go to the hallway to your left, turn left, and go to the second door on your left.  That is conference room 2,  have a great day, friends."
> 
> Waiting in that room are Lady Liberty, Bowman, Raven, and Daedalus.




_Woh!  Raven is just as much of a babe as everyone says!_

Johnny Nitro introduces himself to Bowman, Raven, and Daedalus, who he hasn't met before.  Then he launches into an explanation of everything that has happened.  He also tries to check out Raven without her noticing, but there's not much chance of that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope sees a lot of things that are already known, but she gets something interesting off a piece of the communications relay from the ship.  She sees images  of financial transactions traveling through the satellite dish.  Barrington is accessing an account belonging to JMX International, and transferring large sums of money to "Philippines Community Partnerships" "Holy Land Charities," "Beirut Development Associates," "Cabeza Pharmaceuticals," and "Children's Charities of Sri Lanka."  

Holy Land Charities was shut down in the United States as a front for Hamas, and the FBI database indicates that Philippines Community Partnerships is a front for the New People's Army, a violent communist organization.  The Trust database additionally associates "Children's Charities of Sri Lanka" with the Liberation Tigers of Tamil, a Tamilese nationalist terrorist group, identifies Beirut Development Associates an account for Hezbollah, and after the Trust looks into it, that "Cabeza Pharmaceuticals" is associated both with Columbian drug cartels and the Marxist guerilla organization FARC.  It seems Barrington was wiring money to five different terrorist groups at once, and while Hamas and Hezbollah are allied with each other and his associates in Iran, the other three are completely different geographically and ideologically.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope relays the information to the Trust. "Whatever Barrington is cooking up is gonna be big. It might involve something with biological terrorism. I don't know, it's a reach, but with these Pharmaceutical companies I'm seeing here, it could be a viable angle to research." she said. "Also, check to see if any there have been any large shipments of weapons or things that can be used to create bombs have gone missing or have been stolen. These guys like to make big statements and that usually means heavy ordinance of some kind. I'll be doing the same from my end. It's not all about giant robots from outerspace you know."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The Eye of Hell is part of the Treasures of Ancient Persia exhibit.  The place is full of apparent devices of power, though Optic's analytical/x-ray vision indicates that some are in fact replicas.




Thessaly emerges from the ladies room of the museum, which might be a little funny to someone reviewing the security tape in detail, because she never actually went -into- it. She's in her usual clothes. University sweatshirt, glasses, jeans...to all accounts an ordinary college kid out to see some exhibits. Not terribly far from the truth. 

She asks the information desk about the Eye of Hell exhibit, and follows the directions to the Treasures of Ancient Persia. Optic and the others saw her out of costume in the Trust HQ, so they might recognize her...though it's not certain she'd recognize them. Thus, not seeing them immediately, she browses the various items, examining each with senses both mundane and magical to get a notion of their potential.

(Using Magical Awareness, which is Acute, to size up the various objects. I also have History, Theology, and Arcane knowledge skills that might be useful. If they're Persian, she probably can't read the writing directly unless there's Latin or Greek characters too.)


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Cynthia says "Lady Liberty will meet you in conference room 2.  Go to the hallway to your left, turn left, and go to the second door on your left.  That is conference room 2,  have a great day, friends."
> 
> Waiting in that room are Lady Liberty, Bowman, Raven, and Daedalus.




"Thank you."  _...friend.   Weird how she says that every time.  And creepy._

_Umm.  Shoot, I've only met Captain Thunder, Johny Rocket, and Dr. Metropolis.  Guess there wasn't really much of a reason for me to come._  Shooting Star hesitantly introduces herself after Nitro does, but before he can launch into his explanation.  (What exactly is meant by everything?)

"You don't have to trust our explanation of events," she adds once Nitro finishes.  "Here are some of the captured documents, both in the original Russian and as translated files."  Megan slides over the photocopies and USB drive containing the information.  "We thought that given the location, types of defenses, and name of their plan, that one of your facilities might be their target.  If not, then you'll certainly have a better idea of what it could be," she explains nervously.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Thank you."  _...friend.   Weird how she says that every time.  And creepy._
> 
> _Umm.  Shoot, I've only met Captain Thunder, Johny Rocket, and Dr. Metropolis.  Guess there wasn't really much of a reason for me to come._  Shooting Star hesitantly introduces herself after Nitro does, but before he can launch into his explanation.  (What exactly is meant by everything?)
> 
> "You don't have to trust our explanation of events," she adds once Nitro finishes.  "Here are some of the captured documents, both in the original Russian and as translated files."  Megan slides over the photocopies and USB drive containing the information.  "We thought that given the location, types of defenses, and name of their plan, that one of your facilities might be their target.  If not, then you'll certainly have a better idea of what it could be," she explains nervously.




Daedalus looks at the information and frowns.  "This is our -- my, mostly -- tech. It is quite possible that this is the target, or perhaps one of our other bases, or MAYBE they are just being extra-careful for the museum heist."

Raven interrupts  "So when do we think they are going to do this?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly emerges from the ladies room of the museum, which might be a little funny to someone reviewing the security tape in detail, because she never actually went -into- it. She's in her usual clothes. University sweatshirt, glasses, jeans...to all accounts an ordinary college kid out to see some exhibits. Not terribly far from the truth.
> 
> She asks the information desk about the Eye of Hell exhibit, and follows the directions to the Treasures of Ancient Persia. Optic and the others saw her out of costume in the Trust HQ, so they might recognize her...though it's not certain she'd recognize them. Thus, not seeing them immediately, she browses the various items, examining each with senses both mundane and magical to get a notion of their potential.
> 
> (Using Magical Awareness, which is Acute, to size up the various objects. I also have History, Theology, and Arcane knowledge skills that might be useful. If they're Persian, she probably can't read the writing directly unless there's Latin or Greek characters too.)




Like Optic, finds that some of the possibly-magical devices in the museum really are magical, but some aren't.  She can't get any new info off the Eye of Hell, but it isn't magical.  Optic finds that it is made of a strange alloy, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2007)

(is there a description of the Eye that I missed?   Physical, I mean. I've no idea what we're dealing with here...)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (is there a description of the Eye that I missed?   Physical, I mean. I've no idea what we're dealing with here...)




(I dont remember if I did, so I'll just describe it)

It is a thin circular disc made of a strange quasi-transparent red faceted crystal, surrounded by a metal border of an unknown gold-colored alloy.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2007)

Optic wanders over to Thessaly "Caught your eye too, did it?  Remarkable piece, not exactly sure what it's made of, but I don't think it's a human alloy.  Oh, sorry Forgot to introduce myself.. Jack Carson."  He grins at her and winks, his eyes flashing a different color for a few seconds.  Combined with the fact that he DID take his Visor off for a little while the night before, she should recognize Optic.  "Mind if I ask what _you_ think of it?"  Meanwhile he glances around, wondering where Nightweaver went.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2007)

Thessaly smiles, realizing his identity, then looks back at the Eye.

"It's not magical," she says quietly. "Some of these things are, and some are probably replicas, but this isn't. I'm not sure what that means, or why they'd want it if it doesn't have power. Maybe it's a piece of something larger...or has some kind of ritual significance. I'm just not sure."


----------



## Elric (Sep 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Raven interrupts  "So when do we think they are going to do this?"




_She asked me a question! Shoot, Nitro.  Think.  Wrong brain. Other one!  Umm_

"I think we figured they might use White Knight as a distraction for the museum heist, or perhaps one of their other operations.  But that's all I remember.  I'm definitely more of the brawn than the brains for our outfit.  Shooting Star, got anything?  I'm firing blanks."

_Great choice of words, you nincompoop!_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly smiles, realizing his identity, then looks back at the Eye.
> 
> "It's not magical," she says quietly. "Some of these things are, and some are probably replicas, but this isn't. I'm not sure what that means, or why they'd want it if it doesn't have power. Maybe it's a piece of something larger...or has some kind of ritual significance. I'm just not sure."




They find a description of the item in the exhibit.  It was supposedly used by an ancient cult of Angra Manyu to open a limited portal that allowed them to communicate with their imprisoned master.  Apparently it could open a portal to his prison dimension, but not break the barrier that keeps him within.  Scholars believe that Angra Mainyu is but one name -- Satan, Hades, Seth, Lucifer, Iblis, etc. -- for the same creature, the most powerful demon even to walk the earth.  He was so powerful that he could not be destroyed, only banished.  Nonetheless, cults throughout the ages have worshipped him, and some have even tried to free him, though none have been successful.


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2007)

Megan pulls out her phone and reviews the notes she took last night - it beats fidgeting nervously in the company of so many famous and imposing individuals.  Then Nitro mentions her name.  _What?  Me?  I thought you said you were good at talking?!  Umm.  Umm.  Say something._

"I didn't see anything indicating when they were planning to act.  As Nitro mentioned, the actions of White Knight or his allies might be included in their plan, so that might give away when they'll act.  Also, the name of the plan  - _oops, the myth doesn't exactly present Daedalus in a positive light.  This might be awkward.  But too late now, I guess._ - suggests that some sort of former associate of yours might be involved."  She looks up at Daedalus.  "So maybe that Japanese prodigy..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan pulls out her phone and reviews the notes she took last night - it beats fidgeting nervously in the company of so many famous and imposing individuals.  Then Nitro mentions her name.  _What?  Me?  I thought you said you were good at talking?!  Umm.  Umm.  Say something._
> 
> "I didn't see anything indicating when they were planning to act.  As Nitro mentioned, the actions of White Knight or his allies might be included in their plan, so that might give away when they'll act.  Also, the name of the plan  - _oops, the myth doesn't exactly present Daedalus in a positive light.  This might be awkward.  But too late now, I guess._ - suggests that some sort of former associate of yours might be involved."  She looks up at Daedalus.  "So maybe that Japanese prodigy..."




"Yes, that very well could be.  Whoever this is seems to especially know some of my own proprietary technologies...and that rank, arrogant amateur does think he's better than me, so I could see him using so boastful a name for a plan...and one that takes advantage of those nasty, false rumors they spread about me way back when."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

Meanwhile, Lady Liberty puts her hand on her ear.  She's probably getting a comm.  After a moment, she turns to the others and says "Its like a worldwide terrorist festival today.  Now its the Philippines.  Siren's on it. "


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2007)

"Ok, where do you want me to take this stuff now that I'm through with it? I can't exactly take it with me back to the office, that would mean way to many uncomfortable questions..." she asked and presuming that they tell her where to stow it, she hangs up and leans back in her chair, rubbing her temples in frustration. 

She looked at her notes, remembering the visions that had danced in her head and grabbed her laptop, accessing the Aegis network from that secure piece of machinery. "When in doubt. Follow the money. Let's see if Barrington's dirty dollars lead back to Oxcorp." she muttered and began the trace. If she finds enough evidence, she will call the Trust back and see if she should involve Aegis or the Feds in a raid on OxCorp, which would include the executives homes and personal accounts.

She hopes they'll let her. She's in a snarly enough mood that ruining some suit's day would brighten hers up considerably.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Ok, where do you want me to take this stuff now that I'm through with it? I can't exactly take it with me back to the office, that would mean way to many uncomfortable questions..." she asked and presuming that they tell her where to stow it, she hangs up and leans back in her chair, rubbing her temples in frustration.
> 
> She looked at her notes, remembering the visions that had danced in her head and grabbed her laptop, accessing the Aegis network from that secure piece of machinery. "When in doubt. Follow the money. Let's see if Barrington's dirty dollars lead back to Oxcorp." she muttered and began the trace. If she finds enough evidence, she will call the Trust back and see if she should involve Aegis or the Feds in a raid on OxCorp, which would include the executives homes and personal accounts.
> 
> She hopes they'll let her. She's in a snarly enough mood that ruining some suit's day would brighten hers up considerably.




She can tie OxCorp to Cormerant Pharma and to the Shiek, as well as to the drug deal (sufficient evidence survived the blast.  some further research shows that the accounts form which Barrington was paying those terrorist groups out of also transfered some money to and from the Cormerant Pharma accounts.

The Trust folks tell her that they will forge financial documents to show what she said and she can say she found them at the scene.  She'll just have to slip them into the file, which will be easy enough.

She gets some time to poke around, but doesnt find much more of interest, other than some suspicious conversations between the CEO and others that seem ot tie them to the serum.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2007)

"Alright, this is what I got so far. I think it's enough for a warrent, so I'm going to push for that. If nothing else, we can snarl up Barrington's plans here, or delay them enough so that we can have more time to prepare for whatever his master plan is.... God that sounds so cheesy." she mutters to herself, probably much to the guy on the other end of the line's amusement. "Besides, these Oxcorp guys are seriously irritating me. I haven't ruined anyone's day in a coupla weeks."

_*What next, are they gonna stuff me into a superhero costume? I hate spandex! I mean even being saddled with a handle like the Saint is bad enough...*_

In the meantime, she's also going to push a warrent in so she can freeze most of the accounts of those front companies/charities, leaving only one or two open, that way they can have an easier time of tracking the money, thereby maybe working their way to an actual group of people they can arrest (Laymen's terms.... I'm sure she knows the proper proceedure of handling something like that and the reasons why....)

She taps her fingers on the desk, knowing quite well that she's going to piss someone quite powerful off with these actions and speaks to the guy into the phone.

"Listen, could you provide me with a transponder or tracking device? Something innocious enough that no one will look twice at it and maybe one that is obvious." she pauses as the guy asks why. "I'm not stupid, once this ball starts rolling I'm probably going to piss someone off, probably enough that he/she or it will grab me in order to make me shut up and stop the inquiry. It would be nice to have a way for you guys to track me so I don't wind up dead or worse."

She lets that hang. If the guy on the other end has been in the superhero business long, he'd know that there were much worse things than simply dying and these kind of supervillians probably viewed those worse things as something of a hobby.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 18, 2007)

Amanda wanders into the Perian exhibition wing (she's wearing a red blouse and white skirt, hair pulled back) looking at this and that, as she scans faces. _ . o O {We're all in our identies here. I saw Optic's face but...} _ she moves toward the Eye, reading over the inscription she steals a glance at Thessily and Jack _ . o O {She looks famillar...or have I just seen her on campus? No...maybe? Well it's worth a shot...} __ 

She moves over to Thessily,  "Are you taking Professor White's Intro to Theology course as well? I heard after the next quiz she has goes into native Western beliefs starting with the Aztecs.  she rolls her eyes,  "It'd be half interesting if didn't bring up things like demons and stuff, you know?" [/color_


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2007)

_Dang, I was hoping he'd mention that kid's name.  What was it?  - I don't think he's really a kid anymore, either.  Oh shoot._  "I have a question about one of White Knight's associates.  One of my coworkers seemed quite certain that the Night Warrior had been killed or destroyed already.  Is it still around somehow?"  

_Hmm, what should we do now?  I passed on the information, are we done now?  Not much idea besides where to go from here though, besides waiting and watching - mostly at the museum._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

Thessaly glances at her, then recognizes the voice and nods with a smile.

"I'm in her 301 class," she corrects. "But yeah, theology's just not theology without the monsters."

She drops her voice a bit and adds, "And if this thing really does what it's supposed to, it's either got something that protects it from being sensed, or this isn't the real one."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 18, 2007)

"I guess." 

In a more hushed voice,  "Seems more 'Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign then widespread lycanthropy."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Dang, I was hoping he'd mention that kid's name.  What was it?  - I don't think he's really a kid anymore, either.  Oh shoot._  "I have a question about one of White Knight's associates.  One of my coworkers seemed quite certain that the Night Warrior had been killed or destroyed already.  Is it still around somehow?"
> 
> _Hmm, what should we do now?  I passed on the information, are we done now?  Not much idea besides where to go from here though, besides waiting and watching - mostly at the museum._




Raven says "Last time I heard, he's alive.  His last confirmed kill was about a four months ago."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

Suddenly, alarms start going off at the museum.  

A security guard walks in and says "Everyone out!  Proceed in an orderly fashion towards the nearest exit.  There's been a bomb threat."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 18, 2007)

"Never ends, does it?"  Amanda mumbles, walking towards the exit and disappearing into the nearest shadow. 

OOC: Hide in Plain Sight, Stealth +14


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

Optic raises his eyebrows at the siren, and sees Nightweaver dissapear into the shadows.. from the voice and the ease with which she dissapeared, he doubted it could be anyone else.  "Don't suppose you know any spells of invisibility?" He whispers to Thesally as they walk towards the door.  Linking to his Iphone, he sends a quick text message to the rest of the team and to the Trust. "Bomb threat at Museum.  Likely attack is now.  Nightweaver hiding in position, Optic and Viridian on scene.  Will update."

[sblock=ooc] Optic's wearing his super suit under his clothes, but his gloves & Visor are in his briefcase[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Raven says "Last time I heard, he's alive.  His last confirmed kill was about a four months ago."




"Okay."  _Maybe I should call her._  Shooting Star changes modes on her phone.  _A text message?  From Optic?_  "Hey, there's a bomb threat at the museum right now!"  Megan exclaims.  "Which way is it from here?" she asks, digging around for her map. _But how can Nitro get there quickly?_


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

Thessaly shakes her head as she walks with Optic. 

"Uh uh. I just started studying glamours not long ago. I can make images, and I worked up a quicky one for my costume, but invisibility's harder. I haven't gotten there yet."

She looks around. "Still, it should be easy enough for me to switch over if I can find a spot where no one's watching. How about you?"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

"Just a couple seconds around a corner and I'll be good to go.  The wonders of technology."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Okay."  _Maybe I should call her._  Shooting Star changes modes on her phone.  _A text message?  From Optic?_  "Hey, there's a bomb threat at the museum right now!"  Megan exclaims.  "Which way is it from here?" she asks, digging around for her map. _But how can Nitro get there quickly?_




Daedalus takes charge of the situation

"Northwest," Daedalus says.  "I should go.  I designed the security systems there.  Lady Liberty, perhaps stay behind and make sure nothing happens here?  I'll activate the security bots to help you.  Bowman, Raven -- take the skybikes, and give these two rides if they want them."

(You know the skybikes to be fast, two-seater vehicles designed by Daedalus that use his gravitic drive system)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Just a couple seconds around a corner and I'll be good to go.  The wonders of technology."




Both Optic and Viridian can sneak around corners the change, but they'll have to hide from security.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2007)

ooc:
Where is Hope right now? Near enough to aid?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Where is Hope right now? Near enough to aid?




lets say she's already finished up at the crime scene and was headed towards the museum already, and is almost there.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2007)

Hope hears the bomb threat on the Aegis issue cb in her car and does her best to get there as fast as she can. As soon as she gets there, she races to the museam, noting that the evac has already begun. Her eyes narrow dangerously and she tries to slip into the museum unnoticed. If she is tagged by a guard, she'll flash her badge.

_*This is bad. I doubt it's a bomb threat. Probably a heist.*_

ooc:
Magically, what sort of spells can Hope perform through the ritualistic feat?
+15 Knowledge: Arcane Lore


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope hears the bomb threat on the Aegis issue cb in her car and does her best to get there as fast as she can. As soon as she gets there, she races to the museam, noting that the evac has already begun. Her eyes narrow dangerously and she tries to slip into the museum unnoticed. If she is tagged by a guard, she'll flash her badge.
> 
> _*This is bad. I doubt it's a bomb threat. Probably a heist.*_
> 
> ...




Rituals take a long time to set up.  On the spot rituals can be done for a hero point, require a check at DC15+point cost, and takes one round per point cost.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2007)

ooc:
Was wondering what sort of spells she could do really when she does have time to set up a ritual....

Anyway, she'll make do with her weather based magic she has natural access to.

Hope flips open her trust phone. "I'm at the museum. There's a bomb threat, but I think it's probably a heist. Have your bomb squad on standby though," she says quietly before slipping into the place. Or at least trying to. She had never had the need to be quiet as mouse in brittle leaves.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Was wondering what sort of spells she could do really when she does have time to set up a ritual....
> 
> Anyway, she'll make do with her weather based magic she has natural access to.
> ...




She finds that her AEGIS ID is sufficient to grant her access to the premises, though she has to park down the street.  They have sealed the parking structure to look for bombs.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Both Optic and Viridian can sneak around corners the change, but they'll have to hide from security.





They manage to duck into a janitor's closet.  Optic can watch what's going on through the door using X-Ray vision.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2007)

Hope knows that their efforts are probably futile, but gives the bad-guys props for getting most everyone out before they engage in general mayhem. But she wasn't a fool, she knew it wasn't out of altruism. 

_*More like not wanting to have to deal with the idiots once they started panicking. * _ she thought wryly as she walked into the museum. _*Nothing more dangerous than people. *_ 

"Now, If I was a supervillian, what whould I hit first?" she said outloud and decides to head for the Eye of Hell exhibit. If Barrington was going to hit the joint, he'd head there first. And then loot the place of all the nifty magical stuff he could grab, then go for the expensive baubles if he had time.


----------



## Victim (Sep 20, 2007)

_Good, we'll have 3 members of the Freedom League with us._  Shooting Star adds, "I can fly myself.  I'll meet you up by the roof, then we'll head there together?"  She'll then execute her own plan.  While waiting in the air for the others to get to the cycles, Megan fiddles with her comlink.  "Testing..." _What did I pick again?_  "Argent here."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

In the closet, Thessaly is a bit embarrassed and quickly invokes the spell that changes her appearance to Viridian. Her super-persona's appearance is very similar to her own, sans glasses and with different clothes, since the simple magic of it can't change her appearance much...not even enough to conceal her blush from being stuck in a closet with a not uncute guy.

"Alright," she says briskly, trying to shrug it off, "So...are we just going to stay in here until trouble starts? I expect the police would probably kick us out even in costume, right?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2007)

At the museum...

Metal security gates come down, blocking off the various exhibits form each other.  They bond to mangetic strips in the floor.  Suddenly black flames appear in the air, quickly coalescing into three individuals who are easily recognized from the files you've seen previously:  

Faust -- A handsome, extremely well-groomed man, apparently around 30, but in fact much older, with an open black robe over his black pants, red shirt, and gold vest

White Knight -- a tall man in a white KKK outfit with a red cross drawn on his chest and tall, black, steel-toed boots.  His body glows and emits much heat.  

Blitzkrieg -- a young-looking man in a body suit decorated to look like a WWII era German tank commander's uniform with a huge lightning bolt on his chest.

Blitzkrieg starts darting around at amazing speeds swiping objects and putting them in a sack, while Faust gets rid of the barriers.  with a wave of his hand, he seems able to rust the security gates until they are so brittle that Blitzkrieg's momentum can shatter them easily.  

White Knight is grabbing things too, but is mostly just looking around for trouble.  

Meanwhile...

The Freedom League leads Nitro and Shooting Star into the elevator and up to the fourth floor.  Daedalus tells Shooting Star that she's faster than the SkyBikes, and asks her to fly with him (he's is also faster than the bikes).  I presume that Nitro chooses to ride with Raven rather than Bowman.

As you take the bikes towards the Museum, the SkyBike starts slowing down and drifting in the air.  Raven turns to Nitro and says "Something's wrong..."  Raven notices Control Freak on a roof behind you too late.  He is wearing blue and black power armor and seems to be directing a metal ball through the air magnetically with a gloved hand.   The ball strikes Bowman's bike and explodes in an electrical flash.  The bike loses altitude and crashes into the building in front of you.  The bike with Raven and Nitro on it slows and spins in midair as it continues nears an area between two buildings.  It moves towards a landing on one of them.  "Damn, a gravity net!" Raven shouts as she tries to control the vehicle "They must know how to counter Daedalus' propulsion system!..."Get ready for a fight."  

The SkyBike lands on the roof of one building.  Barrington and NekroPanzer, a giant zombie  cyborg with mechanical devices around his fists and armor covering where his flesh aint so fresh, step out the roof door, along with a young woman in a schoolgirl uniform who you recognize as one of Doc Otaku's androids.  She is holding some kind of remote control.  

Barrington looks different.  He is no longer wearing a suit.  He is wearing red and gold power armor with runes all over, many from religions he's practiced in the past.  Especially prominent are the two swastikas, one on each side of his chest, each right next to the clasps for a long red cape.  Also prominent is a flaming fist holding a hammer and two lightning bolts.  He lacks a helmet per se, but wears a crown with slightly in-curling, horn-like spines and a giant ruby in the center above his eyes.  His long black hair bright blue eyes are exposed.  His bears is partially covered with a black and white scarf with a pattern that actually looks like it may be formed form lots of little human figures.  The armor covers his chest, his forearms arms, and parts of his legs, with part of his limbs instead being covered in red cloth.  His gauntlets seem to incorporate the device he used earlier, as he seems to have ivory circlets on his palms.

Barrington says "Out of the bike.  Now."

Daedalus and Shooting star are halfway to the museum already.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

Hearing the commotion, Viridian doesn't wait for an answer to her last question.

"Nevermind, I think they're playing our song."

Making sure her amulet's protection is active, she bursts out of the closet and chants an invocation as she hurls a fistful of salt at the White Knight, attempting to capture the villain inside a warded circle...and hoping that'll put him out of the fight, at least for a little while.

(ref save 21 to avoid the invisible dome)


----------



## Elric (Sep 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Barrington says "Out of the bike.  Now."
> 
> Daedalus and Shooting Star are halfway to the museum already.




_Crap.  What happened to Bowman?  No time to worry about that now, I guess._  Nitro says into his commlink "We've been attacked by Control Freak, Barrington, and Necro-Panzer.  Bowman's Bike was crashed into the side of a building.  Could use some help, Star and Daedalus."
He whispers over to Raven "Where's the rest of the League?  We could use some backup."

Then he turns to Barrington.  "Why don't you make me.  You killed Spirit, I presume.  No more killing defenseless women, slimebag."

With that Nitro claps his hands together, creating a huge shockwave to hit the three supervillains in front of him.  But it throws Nitro off balance, or so it seems to NekroPanzer.  

(OOC: Assuming they're all within 110 feet, then: Shockwave on the supervillains.

Acrobatic Bluff as a move action to Trick NecroPanzer into thinking that Nito has tripped from the force of the Shockwave.  If that works and then he attacks me and misses, using Redirect to make him hit himself.  Interpose on any attack on Raven.  Using Ultimate Toughness on any attack that hits me for 16+ damage).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> _Crap.  What happened to Bowman?  No time to worry about that now, I guess._  Nitro says into his commlink "We've been attacked by Control Freak, Barrington, and Necro-Panzer.  Bowman's Bike was crashed into the side of a building.  Could use some help, Star and Daedalus."
> He whispers over to Raven "Where's the rest of the League?  We could use some backup."
> 
> Then he turns to Barrington.  "Why don't you make me.  You killed Spirit, I presume.  No more killing defenseless women, slimebag."
> ...





Raven says  "They're busy.  Several major terrorist events...Lebanon, Sri Lanka, the Philippines...lots of places...but perhaps we can talk about this later..."

Barrington is quick on the draw.

"Time to beat on two more defenseless women, then," he says, as he extends both hands.  Both circlets glow and cones of telekinetic energy blast Nirto and Raven.  Nitro jumps out of the vehicle and uses it for cover, and is not harmed, but it catches Raven as she tries to do so, throwing her into air conditioning unit, pieces of which go flying as she bounces off and falls helplessly to the ground. (First hit: Stunned, Bruised; Knockback: Bruised, Stunned, Staggered, Unconscious).

"Come out, come out, wherever you are!" taunts the girldroid, as she pulls out a ray gun and shoots at Nitro, missing.


----------



## Elric (Sep 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Barrington is quick on the draw.
> 
> "Time to beat on two more defenseless women, then," he says, as he extends both hands.



"F*ck you, you piece of sh*t carbuncle.  You're going down."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "F*ck you, you piece of sh*t carbuncle.  You're going down."




Nitro gets up and claps his hands together and fires back with a shockwave of his own.

Nekro stands his ground, as does Barrington.  As the energy washes over him, Barrington's webbed orange forcefield becomes visible.  Both are unharmed.  The android, on the other hand, is blasted off the building.

Nitro successfully tricks Neko into thinking he is tripping himself.  The machinery behind Nekro's right hand spins up, and his hand shoots out on a chain, with a spin.  Nekro is trying to pull it back in to have it hit Nitro from behind, but Nitro, underestimated by the zombie, dodges it easily, and Nekro hits himself on the rebound before managing to reel the thing in. (Bruised)


----------



## Victim (Sep 21, 2007)

(I'm assuming that Shooting Star and Daedalus are at least close to see what's happening back with the grav bikes.)

Shooting Star nods in assent to Daedalus's suggestion and accompanies the armored legend.  _He knew how fast I am.  That's flattering.  Well, actually, since you have no steady income, didn't display much moral fiber, etc, they probably think you're about one bad day from  -_ The sound of the crash catches up to the flying heroes - _What was that?  Uh oh._ 

Megan yells to Daedalus and into the comm, "We're getting ambushed on the way to the museum!" just as the channel comes alive with Nitro's explanation.  _Oops, shouldn't talk over people._  She reverses direction, then kicks herself around to change orientation.  "Coming."

Tearing across the city, Shooting Star pulls into range (assuming that's possible) - and also close enough to get a decent look at Barrington's armor.  _Oh Sh-!  He looks dressed to kill.  Us.  Oh Sh-!  I wish I got a chance to look at those holoprojectors, see if he really is immune.  This could be worse than White Knight.  Sh-! He tortured Spirit to death - burned her face off.  Sh-!  I don't want to die like that!_  She lights the rooftop with a volley of dazzling strobe flashes, aimed mostly at Barrington and NekroPanzer.  Then Megan pours on the speed and zooms away, trailing a shockwave.  _He dropped Spirit in one shot.  I can't let him get a clear shot on me._

(Move Action:  Move to within ~1000ft of the battle on the roof.  Use Moveby.  Then head away at a right angle and try to put something between herself and Barrington - if she has enough movement using her full 10000 feet.)

(Standard Action: AP: Flaring: Dazzle (visual) +11 Area (Burst 55 ft radius) Selective Attack.  Should hit Barrington and NekroPanzer, plus any other baddies of opportunity.)

(Defense 23/15.  Toughness: +9.  HP 2.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2007)

So what's the team at the museum doing?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

(I posted my action...just waiting on Jemal now )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (I posted my action...just waiting on Jemal now )




And on that note, Hope is on the other side of one of the magnetic walls, blocked from the exhibit.  She hears stuff going on behind it, but cannot see what.

BTW, a note on ritual.  Hope can do a ritual to gain an AP off one of her other spell arrays.  It would be DC16, so she makes it on a 1, and it takes one round to do if she spends a hero point.  Compared to using that hero point to power stunt the spell, it has the advantage of lasting the entire encounter instead of until she stops using it, and the disadvantage of requiring a round to do the ritual (rather than instantly), and the need to make a check, which is in this case moot since she always makes it.


----------



## Victim (Sep 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (I posted my action...just waiting on Jemal now )




(And Rayliss)


----------



## Raylis (Sep 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> At the museum...
> 
> Metal security gates come down, blocking off the various exhibits form each other.  They bond to mangetic strips in the floor.  Suddenly black flames appear in the air, quickly coalescing into three individuals who are easily recognized from the files you've seen previously:
> 
> ...




_. o O {I should have known something would happen, hopefully none of _them_ can operate in the dark!} _  Amanda throws up a globe of darkness, centered on the Eye of Hell.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> And on that note, Hope is on the other side of one of the magnetic walls, blocked from the exhibit.  She hears stuff going on behind it, but cannot see what.
> 
> BTW, a note on ritual.  Hope can do a ritual to gain an AP off one of her other spell arrays.  It would be DC16, so she makes it on a 1, and it takes one round to do if she spends a hero point.  Compared to using that hero point to power stunt the spell, it has the advantage of lasting the entire encounter instead of until she stops using it, and the disadvantage of requiring a round to do the ritual (rather than instantly), and the need to make a check, which is in this case moot since she always makes it.




ooc:
Would she have the power to blast through the magnetic walls? Okay, she does what you suggests and then does her best to get into the exhibit in order to stop Barrington.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would she have the power to blast through the magnetic walls? Okay, she does what you suggests and then does her best to get into the exhibit in order to stop Barrington.




SHe might, but shes better off using control air or force of nature to just pull it up.  Control Air is the same as telekinesis, described differently, and when Hope uses it, it has a str of 50 for purposes of lifting.  In force of nature mode, her str for lifting purposes is 48.  Either way, she is certainly able to exert a stronger counter-force than the pull of the magnets, or at least pull the gates and the magnets out of the floor.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2007)

Alrighty then. Will save her hero point for when she truly needs it. Right now.....


IC
Hope snarls as the magnetic walls slam down before she can help stop Barrington. "You won't stop me that easily my unpleasant friend." she whispers, her hair bleaching white as she swoops her hand in a particularly viscious gesture in the direction of the magnetic walls. 

Wind whips around her and she pushes the air up under the wall, causing it to lift. She smirks and ducks under it, ready to fight whoever is on the other side.
Around her swirls a wicked, visably glowing whirlwind.

ooc
Guarding Winds: (Force Field 8)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alrighty then. Will save her hero point for when she truly needs it. Right now.....
> 
> 
> IC
> ...




Your forcefield is always assumed to be active, and is a free action to activate anyway.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Your forcefield is always assumed to be active, and is a free action to activate anyway.




ooc:
Okay. When she's going into fight mode though, it gets flashier due to her actively drawing on the powers of nature as well as her own emotions affecting the look of it.   
I take it Faust will recognize her if nothing else.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2007)

(Hmmm...Jemal has been gone from the boards for a few days.)

As you all jump out of hiding, you find that the bad guys are ready for you.  Somehow, you were detected, at least to some extent. (No surprise)

Blitzkreig, true to his name, is the fastest, but waits for Faust.

Viridian throws some salt, and covers White Knight in a dome of force, trapping him.

Faust says "Heroes, how delightful.  Your souls, your destiny's, and your magic are....deliciouussssssss"  His eyes turn a deep black, and he extends a glowing red hand, waving it around a little. 

The three of you feel a deep dread, a hopelessness (Luck Control is in play.  He has an unknown number of luck points to counter rerolls) like your souls are being ripped from your body, and visible with energy leaves your bodies and enters his hand. (-10 con to Viridian, -8 to Optic and -3 to Nightweaver...really bad rolls all around).  Faust seems to enjoy the energy very much.

Blitzkreig creates a trail of cloudy mist ozone in his path as he blurs into a number of images of himself striking Optic and Viridian numerous times, with thunder and lightning accompanying the blows.  Viridian takes a hail of strikes, each sending both kinetic and electrical energy through her body, and is blasted through a metal wall, destroying it and landing along with a lot of metal rubble in front of the next wall. (stunned, two bruises...Blitz got a nat 20 on his attack roll, and Viridian got a nat 20 on her save).  Optic is thrown back into the closet and bounces off the stone wall, falling to the ground and getting half-buried in a shower of rubble (Staggered, Stunned, Bruised x2)

Hope sees Virdian crash through the wall she was about to break and land at her feet.  She sees the scene, but Nightweaver goes first.  Suddenly, the area is filled with darkness.

Now Hope and the top of the order.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2007)

"Faust!" The Hellborn Saint snarls, seeing him, remembering finding the room in that building, having to wade through his kills, no his _slaughter_. The charnel house. She wished she did not remember the frozen expressions of terror on his victims. Or hear their last cries echoing through the stones of the foundation itself.  

She thought she had killed him then, in Prague. But the damned fiend had escaped. He had survived. 

As the room goes dark, The Hellborn Saint gathers her own magical energies and prepares to attack, gauging the room and the enemies abilities, quickly trying to figure out an effective attack.

OOC
Conjure Ice: (Continuous Create Object 9, Precise, Tether, Selective, Innate, Progression 1)
Guarding Winds: (Force Field 8) 	
Wind At Your Back: (Speed 3 + Leaping)

Attack: 	+3 (+6ranged, +10 weather Attack Array) (6pp)
Defense: +2 (+11) 
Saves:
Toughness: +11
Fort: +07
Ref: +09
Will: +09
Notice: 10
Eidetic Memory
Master Plan


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Faust!" The Hellborn Saint snarls, seeing him, remembering finding the room in that building, having to wade through his kills, no his _slaughter_. The charnel house. She wished she did not remember the frozen expressions of terror on his victims. Or hear their last cries echoing through the stones of the foundation itself.
> 
> She thought she had killed him then, in Prague. But the damned fiend had escaped. He had survived.
> 
> ...




(You are way better off using your Force of Nature attack or your lightning attack.  Dropping a giant piece of ice on him is an improvised attack thats only better if you really need an area effect and cant use the hailstorm.)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2007)

ooc:
Alrighty then.

IC

"You enjoy other people's power so much, well. EAT THIS!" She snarls.

Hope's eyes glow white and the air crackles around her as she decides what to do. A powerful bolt of lightning flashes from her outstretched hands towards the damned sorcerer.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Winded from the impact, but hurting most from Faust's draining of her lifeforce, Thessaly gets to her feet woozily and again spares a silent thanks for her amulet's protective powers.

On the other hand, it was clear that it alone wouldn't be enough. First, it would be wise to fortify a bit. She reaches into the satchel at her side and sprinkles salt in a circle around her feet as she murmurs entreaties for protection. Pulled by invisible forces, the grains align into a mystic diagram on the floor, ready to activate should its boundaries be threatened by any hostile force or person.

(Create Object, centered on self. Using Trigger: "activate if I am attacked." Hopefully that'll block drains and blasts...and if Blitz comes back for more, he may find himself hitting a +11 invisible wall at his speed. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (I'm assuming that Shooting Star and Daedalus are at least close to see what's happening back with the grav bikes.)
> 
> Shooting Star nods in assent to Daedalus's suggestion and accompanies the armored legend.  _He knew how fast I am.  That's flattering.  Well, actually, since you have no steady income, didn't display much moral fiber, etc, they probably think you're about one bad day from  -_ The sound of the crash catches up to the flying heroes - _What was that?  Uh oh._
> 
> ...




Shooting Star's blast overloads Nekro's digital imaging circuits that replace his atrophied eyes.  Barrington's shield activates, helping to protect his eyes, and he blinks at the right time.  Control freak accross the way seems fine, too.

Now back to Barrington.  He looks angrily towards Nitro, and charges up his right circlet.  "WHY...DON'T....YOU....FLY!" he shouts.  Nitro tries to set himself against the blast, but his foot slips, and he goes flying a couple blocks and into a building, shattering some glass and crushing a table.  He's unhurt, but greatly inconvenienced.

Barrington jumps into the vehicle, and seems to be preparing to take off.  The blind zombie's machinery around his left arm slips down over his hand and a crossbar/trigger flips down and locks in, turning  his arm into gattling gun.  He runs towards where the attack came from, firing randomly, and falls off the building, busting through the street and into the sewers (Bruised, Stunned).


----------



## Victim (Sep 23, 2007)

(NekroPanzer runs off the roof while blind and stuns himself from falling damage?  Sweet.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (NekroPanzer runs off the roof while blind and stuns himself from falling damage?  Sweet.)




Indeed he did. Blind, enraged, zombies are known to do that sometimes.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2007)

ooc:
So this is what happened before the actual break in at the museum?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> So this is what happened before the actual break in at the museum?




Simultaneous.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2007)

As she blasts Faust (or attempts to blast Faust), Hope takes a quick mental inventory of her possible allies. 

"Be wary. The shadow assasin is probably nearby. Don't let your guard down," she warns the other supers, using her wind carried words ability as she and Faust size each other up.

ooc
Sorry, when I read your post, you accidently put in Barrington instead of zombie boy. Confused me a bit until I realized what you really meant.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Optic steps out of the doorway adjusting his mask, just in time to get thrown right back in by some sort of fast moving, human shaped tank.  "holy... ouch..." He mumbles, straining not to pass out.

[sblock=OOC] Sry, was only supposed to be gone for a day, but got trapped with no ride.  
Allright, Optic's got regen from Bruised, so I get 1 free check this round.. at +0 b/c my con is now 10.
Also, Toughness save is now +8 (+9 if I manage to regen one of those bruised).

And btw, Viridian got 2 bruised, stun, and knockback b/c she got a Nat 20 on her save? uh-oh.
*Also, how'd he hit both of us twice?  I don't know of any way to make an attack hit the same person multiple times without using a Hero Point or DM Fiat.*

[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic steps out of the doorway adjusting his mask, just in time to get thrown right back in by some sort of fast moving, human shaped tank.  "holy... ouch..." He mumbles, straining not to pass out.
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Sry, was only supposed to be gone for a day, but got trapped with no ride.
> Allright, Optic's got regen from Bruised, so I get 1 free check this round.. at +0 b/c my con is now 10.
> ...




See the OOC thread.  I misremembered that Nat 20 was maxed at stun, but its maxed at bruise.  The second hits are knockback.  If you get stunned, you get knocked back (if it is appropriate to the attack), and hit obstacles or the ground, taking damage.  Also, there is another way to get 2 attacks.  You can surge to get an extra attack, and then get fatigued.  You can use an HP to nullify the fatigue, and thats what people are actually doing when they are getting extra attacks with an HP.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope blasts open the door with a burst of air, ready to attack

Generally speaking, interfering with their targeting is a great way to shut down a sorceror, but Faust has some tricks up his sleeve.  He says "MMMMmmmm.  So much power...all around.  Your powers are strong, little girl.  They will taste....exquisite."

He raises his hands in the air and starts sucking in the darkness.  Nightweaver feel him tugging at her soul, using her manifested power all around him as a conduit.  He sucks the darkness into his body, and Nightweaver suddenly find that she can't breathe.  Almost immediately she starts to feel light-headed (Linked Life Control: Suffocate, -1 to attack , defense, and ref saves, half speed, only move or standard each round).

White Knight is unable to break out of his confinement.

Blitzkreig charges Viridian but fails to penetrate her force field.  

I'm gunna let Viridian and Hope redeclare their actions, since they are no longer unable to see.


----------



## Elric (Sep 24, 2007)

Nitro springs to his feet (Acrobatics DC 20 to stand as a free action) and takes two giant running leaps back towards the action.  1200 feet total.

(OOC: How far away is he?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro springs to his feet (Acrobatics DC 20 to stand as a free action) and takes two giant running leaps back towards the action.  1200 feet total.
> 
> (OOC: How far away is he?)




(1000 ft, so he can get back in the action but has to spend a full round doing it)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2007)

(I can adjudicate the roof group once Shooting Star has posted)


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2007)

_Okay, time for another pass._  Shooting Star pops straight up, then dives back into the fray, jinking frantically.  _What the hell?  Where'd everyone go?  Okay, Nitro is jumping back, and the zombie mech...  Fell?  Let's try to finish him off then._  Megan pumps a long stream of orbs into Panzer's hole, then aborts her pass and zig zags in the space above the fight.

(Move Action: Move back to the battle site, 50 ft above the rooftops, roughly between the 3 super villains.)
(Standard Action: Attack NekroPanzer: Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3   Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (down), Precise.)

(Attack +11 (+14 -5 Defensive Attack, +2 target stunned).

(Defense: 28/15.  Toughness +9. HP 2.)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2007)

Viridian blinks as mystic energy ripples and flares in the air between her and Blitzkrieg...absorbing his attack entirely. Twice now, she thinks, that her defenses had blunted his attacks. Maybe his confidence was a little shaken now....

She locks eyes with Blitz and says in a droning, resonant tone, "You're in over your head. *Go hide nearby* and let Faust deal with us." Magic spun the suggestion and augered it into Blitzkrieg's mind, as if the thought was his own. How he dealt with it would be a question of his willpower and courage.

(Voice of Command, DC 21, suggestion is in bold. Basically trying to remove Blitz from the battle temporarily so we can focus on Faust. The nonbold phrases are meant to make the suggestion sound more reasonable and try to deny him that pesky Will save bonus. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Okay, time for another pass._  Shooting Star pops straight up, then dives back into the fray, jinking frantically.  _What the hell?  Where'd everyone go?  Okay, Nitro is jumping back, and the zombie mech...  Fell?  Let's try to finish him off then._  Megan pumps a long stream of orbs into Panzer's hole, then aborts her pass and zig zags in the space above the fight.
> 
> (Move Action: Move back to the battle site, 50 ft above the rooftops, roughly between the 3 super villains.)
> (Standard Action: Attack NekroPanzer: Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3   Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (down), Precise.)
> ...





Nitro jumps to his feet, runs out the window, leaps onto an intervening building, then leaps again, arriving at the battle.

Shooting Star chases after the fallen zombie, blasting plasma balls into the crater.  The plasma balls activate his force shield, a webbed orange field that seems to be identical to Barrington's, but they penetrate (Bruised).

The stunned zombie remains underground.

Barrington takes off towards Freedom Hall, while Control Freak jumps onto the back.  He takes some metal balls out of his pocket, and extends his hand backwards a bit.  They float behind the bike, following him.  The hanger door on the top of Freedom Hall opens, the  force field deactivates, and he prepares to enter, land, and dock.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 24, 2007)

"FAUST!" The Hellborn Saint shouts, seeing the damned sorcerer, one whom she thought she had killed in Prague, after wading through his charnel house filled with the dead whose screams still echoed in the stone foundation, whose frozen expressions still haunted her nightmares.  

"You enjoy other people's power so much, don't you? Well. EAT THIS!" Hope growls, eyes blazing with mystical energy as the wind began to pick up around her in answer to her rampant emotions.  Both her hair and eyes had bleached completly white, as white as the clouds before a storm.

She raises both hands and a powerful bolt of lightening flashes from her outstretched hands towards Faust. It was something she hadn't used on him before. When she last tangled with him, she had used a submachine gun on him that nearly cut him in half. She should have made sure he was dead.

This time.....
She wasn't going to take any chances.

OOC:
Lightning Blast: (Blast 12, Imp Crit 3, Knockback 4, Indirect)
Enhanced Feats: Unarmed Specialization 3, Melee Focus 1, Imp Crit (Unarmed)
Attack: +3 (+6ranged, +10 weather Attack Array) 
Defense: +2 (+11) 
Saves:
Toughness: +11
Fort: +07
Ref: +09
Will:  +09


----------



## Victim (Sep 25, 2007)

_Damn it, does everyone have one of those now?_  Barrington and Control Freak fly off towards Freedom Hall.  _So much for the plan to walk their shots into each other.  And - I bet they stole the bike so they can get into the building.  I should maybe do something about that.  And where the F- is Daedalus?!_  Shooting Star yells out in a rush, "Nitro, I'll go stop them from getting in.  You'll have to handle things here."  _That's a great idea, but how the hell I am going to beat two more powerful supers?  _ 

Megan blasts off in pursuit, hoping to come up with a plan enroute.  _Well, they have access thanks to the bike and some gadgetry presumeably.  Taking them out before they get in seems unlikely.  Impossible.  I'd have to really savage the bike to take out the transponder thing - probably not going to happen in time.  How the hell can I stop them from getting inside?_  Noticing Control Freak's trailing spheres, she tosses her into another series of evasive manuevers as she begins her approach.

_Dang it, the defenses are down._ Shooting Star slings another volley of orbs towards Control Freak and Barrington.  _The bike has clearance.  They have clearance.  But I don't.  And I really doubt that live attacks will be allowed inside.  So I'll attack their base; force it to turtle up.  That way, I get killed by the security devices AND two supervillains._  The plasma balls dart past the supers and their bike and attempt to head into the hangar, hopefully activating the building's defenses.  Then she'll follow her orbs and attempt to enter.

(Move Action: Fly to Freedom Hall.  Use Moveby Action.  Then attempt to enter the hanger opening.  If the force field visibly reactivates, then she'll just skim it.

(Standard Action: Shoot plasma orbs into the hanger area.  If the force field doesn't reactivate and cause early impacts, then they're on Trigger, set to attack Control Freak if he makes it inside.  Well, they're set to trigger anyway, but it might be moot.

(Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3 Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Triggered 2, Indirect 3 , Precise.)

(Attack +9.  Defensive Attack -5.)

(Defense 28/15.  Toughness +9.  HP 2)


----------



## Elric (Sep 25, 2007)

Nitro grabs Raven's communicator device.

"Lady Liberty, this is Nitro.  Raven is down, Bowman too.  Barrington has stolen the Grav-bike and is trying to use it to enter Freedom Hall.  Activate the shields and defenses at once!"

Then he takes off with leaps and bounds from building to building to get to Freedom Hall.  He feels bad about leaving Raven, but she's probably safest where she is.  "Shooting Star, I've warned Lady Liberty about what's going on.  She may reactivate the shields.  Be careful.  I'll catch up with you as soon as I can."


----------



## Victim (Sep 25, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Shooting Star, I've warned Lady Liberty about what's going on.  She may reactivate the shields.  Be careful.  I'll catch up with you as soon as I can."




"What about the enraged zombie?" Shooting Star yells back into the comm.

(If the defenses are back up by the time she arrives, she'll just attack Control Freak, using the stats as above.)


----------



## Elric (Sep 25, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "What about the enraged zombie?" Shooting Star yells back into the comm.




"No time to deal with him now.  With any luck he'll be stuck in the sewers.  And think of how bad he smelled already!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Shooting Star's plasma balls repeatedly strike Control Freak's force field (this one is blue, not orange, so it is not the same tech as Barrington's and Nekro's.  They wound him, but not that badly (Bruise), and she follows them into the hanger.  The little metal balls explode as she gets near, and while she mostly avoids them, she takes a hit (Bruised, Injured...hits exactly, the defensive attack negates the autofire)

Nitro radio's lady Liberty, who says "I'm on it!"  but she doesn't react fast enough.  Nitro jumps from building to building, trying to get to Freedom Hall.

The wounded zombie crawls out of the sewer.

Control Freak steps off the vehicle, concentrating and operating some kind of computer on his arm.  He approaches a console by the door, and what she recognizes to be a teleporter

"You're a persistent one, little girl, Barrington says." She goes into a combat stance and seems to be about to punch her, but, enhanced by his suit's strength-increasing and anti-grav features, spin-kicks her in the head instead (Full Power Attack and Crit, DC 40 toughness). She falls on her back.  Through the blur, she sees the door shorting out and sparking, and Barrington and Control Freak step onto the teleporter.  She sees the effects of Lady Liberty's belated raising of the defenses, as the force field goes up and it sort of makes sense that the room gets very dark when the hanger door closes.  (Bruised, Stunned, Staggered, Unconscious, HP when she wakes up for getting taken out like that)

Nitro notices that the hanger seals up long before he can get there, though the zombie is nearby on the street level.

Meanwhile...

Viridian stares down the speedy Nazi super, and he gives.  He runs to a nearby closet, bashing through the door, and hides.

Hope blasts the sorcerer with a bolt of lightning, and he is extremely surprised that it actually hurts him. (Bruised)

White Knight continues to be extremely frustrated by his inability to break through the force field.

Optic and Nightweaver now get partial actions.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Various radios begin shattering.

Hope hears "Hope!"  Its Shawn.  "What's going on in there?!?!  Are you OK?  We have backup en route, but we need more time.  After last night, we grounded all our aerial assets in order to recheck their security."

Nitro hears Lady Liberty "We're too late.  I closed the door too late! They've locked me out of the system.  I'll send out the distress beacon.  We have a backup not tied to the main system.  Uh, oh, this can;t be good. The logging system is still working, and its showing that they just used the teleporter to go up to the Lighthouse."  (Their orbiting base...their PRIMARY base)


----------



## Raylis (Sep 26, 2007)

Using the darkness as cover, Amanda moves towards the eye of hell, moving so she doesn't cross inbetween Hope and Faust. _ . o O {I don't know who _that_ is but an enemy of my enemy...__}_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Using the darkness as cover, Amanda moves towards the eye of hell, moving so she doesn't cross inbetween Hope and Faust. _ . o O {I don't know who _that_ is but an enemy of my enemy...__}_



_

She sees that it is not where it had been.  Of course,Blitzkreig is faster than the eye can follow.  (btw, I suggest perhaps you try surging to get a move and an attack, and just taking the fatigue...its not that bad a hit....unless you have a better idea than attacking)_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

In the museum, Daedalus suddenly crashes through the ceiling, bashing Faust hard enoguh to make him step back (Bruise).


----------



## Victim (Sep 26, 2007)

_Ow! I thought those things would be more like Bludgers, not bombs._  Shooting Star thinks as Control Freak's floating mines explode around her.



> "You're a persistent one, little girl." He goes into a combat stance and seems to be about to punch her, but, enhanced by his suit's strength-increasing and anti-grav features, spin-kicks her in the head instead




Shooting Star sucks in a deep breath as Barrington turns to engage her. _Yeah, I was kind of hoping there'd be more than just me.  I'm screwed.  _  "Umm...  Don't b-" _Don't say that!  I guess it's too late to say nevermind._  Megan, mostly watching Barrington's dangerous energy projecting handgear, is caught off guard by the kick and taken out.

(Helpless.  Bruised 2.  Injured 1.  HP 3)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Ow! I thought those things would be more like Bludgers, not bombs._  Shooting Star thinks as Control Freak's floating mines explode around her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(Oops, that was Barrington, not CF, but I was unclear.)


----------



## Elric (Sep 26, 2007)

"Lady Liberty, anything I can do to help, or should I take out this raging zombie monstrosity that is on the streets of Freedom City"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Lady Liberty, anything I can do to help, or should I take out this raging zombie monstrosity that is on the streets of Freedom City"




"I'll deal with Freedom Hall.  We can't let Panzer run around the city just to protect ourselves.  The innocent come first."


----------



## Elric (Sep 26, 2007)

Nitro leaps back down to the street where NekroPanzer has emerged and hits him with a mighty shockwave while keeping what is undoubtedly not a safe distance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro leaps back down to the street where NekroPanzer has emerged and hits him with a mighty shockwave while keeping what is undoubtedly not a safe distance.




The shockwave blows the zombie off his feet, sending him crashing into a lamppost and knocking it over (2 Bruised and a Stun)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2007)

Hope is unfortunantly too busy to answer her radio, unless it's one of those new fangled handless deals attached to her ear type thingie.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 26, 2007)

OOC: the area _is_ still darkened, isn't it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: the area _is_ still darkened, isn't it?




No, you accidently set yourself up for Faust's most powerful single target power:  The ability to attack a manifestation of a power and use it as a conduit to suck out the power and some of the lifeforce of the user (A Drain One Power (Limited: Sustained or better durations) LINKED Suffocate LINKED Accurate on his Detect Powers).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2007)

With Blitzkrieg out of the way, Viridian turns her attention to the main event...Faust. She lifts her hands, and a silvery glow like moonlight envelops them.

"Now lets see what we can do about this spell slinger..."

(Delaying action to try to counter Faust's next move with her Nullify (+11) power. Since it targets -all- magical effects, that should also have a chance to end the Suffocate power, if I understand correctly. If I do -not- understand correctly, then she'll do whatever she has to to try to end the Suffocate power )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> With Blitzkrieg out of the way, Viridian turns her attention to the main event...Faust. She lifts her hands, and a silvery glow like moonlight envelops them.
> 
> "Now lets see what we can do about this spell slinger..."
> 
> (Delaying action to try to counter Faust's next move with her Nullify (+11) power. Since it targets -all- magical effects, that should also have a chance to end the Suffocate power, if I understand correctly. If I do -not- understand correctly, then she'll do whatever she has to to try to end the Suffocate power )




(You understand correctly.)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2007)

ooc:
Changed the lightening bolt to blow away.
She's trying to figure out what's more effective on this guy.

When you helped me out with her abilities, you put in 
Super-Stregth 2 (PF:Superbreath), What does that do?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Changed the lightening bolt to blow away.
> She's trying to figure out what's more effective on this guy.
> 
> ...




Blow away only does damage if the trip is successful and even then, a lot less than the lightning bolt.  It can move him or knock him down, but his attacks are perception range, so it does not provide much of an advantage.  Blow away is good for groups of mooks.  Against a single powerful target, the lightning bolt is definitely your strongest attack.  Super-Breath is simlar to blow away, except you get to use it while you have your Force of Nature buffs active.  However, it only trips, rather than also knocking back, and can put out fires.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2007)

ooc:
Alright. Lightening bolt it is then.  
If she doesn't kill him this time, she's bringing an rpg to the next battle. She's funny that way.


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The shockwave blows the zombie off his feet, sending him crashing into a lamppost and knocking it over (2 Bruised and a Stun)



_That was a nice lamppost!  I've got to finish this guy off before he hurts more people!_ 

"You were much better in Thriller"  Nitro charges at Nekro ready to deliver a beatdown he'll never forget (Charge, All-Out Attack 5, Power Attack 5, no knockback on a hit, Improved Grab on a hit, followed by Extra Effort to Surge and do it again.  If he's already in a grapple, regular attack with Knockback, aiming him at a large object).

(OOC: This is why Improved Grab ought to get changed.  Of course, a certain enraged zombie villain was supposed to use this trick before it got taken out of the game but you know, sometimes payback's not a (b)itch- it's just more opportunity )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> _That was a nice lamppost!  I've got to finish this guy off before he hurts more people!_
> 
> "You were much better in Thriller"  Nitro charges at Nekro ready to deliver a beatdown he'll never forget (Charge, All-Out Attack 5, Power Attack 5, no knockback on a hit, Improved Grab on a hit, followed by Extra Effort to Surge and do it again.  If he's already in a grapple, regular attack with Knockback, aiming him at a large object).
> 
> (OOC: This is why Improved Grab ought to get changed.  Of course, a certain enraged zombie villain was supposed to use this trick before it got taken out of the game but you know, sometimes payback's not a (b)itch- it's just more opportunity )




Nitro charges the zombie and jumps on his chest, crushing him into the ground and sending metal parts flying, then lets his knees buckle and lets gravity help him bash the zombie's face with both hands. Then he picks the creature up by his lapels, and hurls him into a nearby parked big-rig (8 more bruises (total 8) Staggered, Stunned).

Nekro raises his head, oil and rancid blood pouring from his broken body.  DIEEEEEEEEE! (Translation:  Theeeeeeeeeeee     ) (Fiat Shake the Stun)  He picks up his flying fist, using his other arm to hold it steady, and fires it at Nitro.  The spinning fist strikes Nitro accross the face, and the chain wraps around his legs.  The zombie pulls it back in, and, guided by the smooth wire, it strikes Nitro again and catches.  As it rapidly reels itself in, it throws Nitro into a building behind him, still tangled in the wire, and on the third floor (3 bruises, staggered, stunned)


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2007)

_Ouch!  I knew I should have dodged that spiked arm!  With those long arms he'd probably make quite a basketball player.  _ 

Nitro takes quite a beating but luckily nothing's broken.  It's Nitro.  

"Not bad for a zombie.  But you've left yourself open for the feared ranged piledriver!"  Nitro proclaims, as if cameras were following his every move.  He grabs the zombie's chain, still wrapped around him and tries to pick the zombie up and slam him into the ground, face first. (OOC: HP that I got from Fiat to shake off stun.  Rolling Grapple check to try to damage him).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> _Ouch!  I knew I should have dodged that spiked arm!  With those long arms he'd probably make quite a basketball player.  _
> 
> Nitro takes quite a beating but luckily nothing's broken.  It's Nitro.
> 
> "Not bad for a zombie.  But you've left yourself open for the feared ranged piledriver!"  Nitro proclaims, as if cameras were following his every move.  He grabs the zombie's chain, still wrapped around him and tries to pick the zombie up and slam him into the ground, face first. (OOC: HP that I got from Fiat to shake off stun.  Rolling Grapple check to try to damage him).




Nitro grabs the hand as tightly as possible, and pulls against the struggling motor.  Nekro flies towards Nitro, but the rope breaks as Nekro hits the building, then bounces off, flipping in the air and landing on his head.  Nitro is left holding the Zombie's hand and some of the cord.  (Nekro is down)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, now the museum fight remains.  I need posts form Jemal and Raylis.


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2007)

_Yuck!_

Nitro stops to recover from his wounds as he surveys the destruction the two powerhouses have wrought.  He also has a moment for contemplation.  "And to think of how ugly you were already!  You should probably get a hook- chicks dig the pirate look- you might meet a nice zombie lady and abandon this life of crime."

"Lady Liberty, Nekro is down.  Do you need a hand?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

(lol...because...he's got a spare one now... )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

(Still awaiting jemal and raylis)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2007)

_*Please move Daedelus, I really would rather not hit you with this,*_ she whispers through her wind carried words ability

The Hellborn Saint glares at the slightly smoking sorcerer (smoking from her previous attack), gauging his next move. The wind around her swirls in a tightly wound whirlwind, and flickers of pale St. Elmo's fire light it like eerie ribbons flapping from some child's broken toy. Combined with her white hair and eyes, she looks as dangerous as she is unsettling. She raises her hand and lightning flares once more, a jagged arc that streaks towards Faust.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 28, 2007)

Struggling for air Amanda takes a swing at the Sorcerer _. o O {Knock him out and I can breath. Right? That's how magic works...right? Stay focused, don't panic, don't pass out!_

 OOC: Power attack for 4


----------



## Victim (Sep 28, 2007)

Substitute Optic:

From his position on the ground, Optic brings a hand up to his visor and glances about with his penetrating vision.  Upon sighting the sorcerer, he cuts loose with his eye lasers, burning through the rubble on his chest.  His minor wounds have already healed.

(Standard Action: Shoot Faust with Eye Lasers.  +8 attack, +12 damage, precise shot)

(Defense 18/10.  Prone.  Toughness: +10.  -8 Con. Staggered.  Bruised -0)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

ooc
*pokes Matt with a stick, see if he's still breathin.

'Is he Alive? Y'think?'


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

Suddenly Faust is struck by a blast or red light that blasts him into the wall and blows a hole in his chest.  Struggling for air and starting to see little flashing lights, Nightweaver runs towards him and delivers a flying kick to the side of the head that drops him (both give staggered and stunned results, so he's out)  

Standing over the fallen sorceror, she finds that she still isn't starting to breathe.  The thrill of victory quickly turns to euphoria, and she passes out.  (He has SUSTAINED suffocate, so he can still make concentration checks to keep it going).  

The White Knight manages to destroy the force field.

Blitzkreig sees Faust fall, and stops hiding.  He runs away, very, very fast.

Viridian's dispel ends Faust's magical hold on Nightweaver's life force, and she starts breathing again.

White Knight stands his ground "You'll pay for this, witch," he says, ready to strike back at Viridian for imprisoning him.

Daedalus tries to blast him with a kinetic force attack from his hand, but he misses.  

(I assume that Hope shoots him instead since he's the only baddie left she CAN shoot)  

Hope's lightning bolt strikes the Nazi right in the middle of the cross on his chest, hurling him through a series of metal barriers.  He bounces off the thrid one and falls (staggered & Stunned, 2 bruises).  

Someone goes and finishes him off.

The Eye of Hell is nowhere to be seen.  Nor is Blitzkreig.

You all hear Mr. Black in your commlinks  "Good work, Sigma Team.  A Darkwater-flagged chopper is landing at on top of the office building on the corner of 50th and Wading (two blocks away).  Red and I are in it, along with extra medics and shooters.  Meet us there, and we'll all go help the other group."

Meanwhile, Lady Liberty contacts Nitro.  "Nitro, I get into the hanger.  Star is out cold, but I think she'll be ok.  Oh, crap, the teleportal.  They just sent a bomb through.  Spirit of Freedom, OPEN THE DOORS!"  A few seconds later, an explosion is heard.  Liberty comes back on the radio  "We're fine...Freedom Hall -- not so much."  Daedalus hears this too, tells you all, and heads back to Freedom Hall.

Now what?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope looks at the empty place where the Eye of hell used to be and curses. "Son of..." she snarls and flips open the commlink, calling the Trust. "They have the Eye of hell. Blitzkrieg escaped. We need to find out what it does." she thinks a moment.

"Make sure that Buckner Ridge is secure. They may go for that as well." she added and curses again violently and creatively, her hair and eyes slowly fading from the creepy white to her normal colouring. 

"You, Viridian right? I saw the force field, can you secure White knight for me?" she asked the young witch and moves over to Nightweaver. Kneeling beside the darkness controller, she examines her magically, making sure that Faust didn't leave any nasty tricks in the woman. Hope's medical knowledge is not so great unfortunantly.

"I won't ask if you're alright. But can you walk?" she asks Nightweaver bruskly, quite well aware that the superhero must feel like warmed over death at the very least.

Hope also relays the same basic information to Shawn, (leaving out the involvement of the Trust) who is probably freaking out at the moment, wondering what's going on.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Viridian blinks...a little startled by her close shave with White Knight. She looks at the lightning-throwing newcomer and nods.

"Thanks."

She quickly goes to the closet Blitzkrieg had been hiding in. "Damnit, I should have thrown something in about staying here... Hey, uh...you." She indicates Hope. "We need to see if Blitz left anything behind. A...a bit of his outfit maybe, or a loose tooth... I can find him if I have something to home in on him with."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 29, 2007)

Amanda gasps, now able to breathe,  "Give me a minute."  she half mumbles to the question, pulling herself up to a sitting postion.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope smiles a little and stands. "Alright. Stay still and concentrate on breathing. That son of a bitch's powers are right nasty, you're lucky to be alive."


----------



## Elric (Sep 29, 2007)

Nitro jumps down and grabs Nekro.  "Glad you and Shooting Star are fine.  I'll bring the zombie over.  What's happening with the rest of the Freedom League?  Bowman!  What happened to him after his chopper crashed?  He might be really badly hurt"

Nitro, zombie in tow, starts looking around at the scene of the attack to try to find Bowman.

(OOC: I'm pretty sure Nightweaver should still be out, since nothing about removing the suffocate restores you to consciousness.  On the good side, she'd have been dead next round if the effect hadn't been dispelled, as Sustained Suffocate is pretty much the deadliest attack in M&M).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro jumps down and grabs Nekro.  "Glad you and Shooting Star are fine.  I'll bring the zombie over.  What's happening with the rest of the Freedom League?  Bowman!  What happened to him after his chopper crashed?  He might be really badly hurt"
> 
> Nitro, zombie in tow, starts looking around at the scene of the attack to try to find Bowman.
> 
> (OOC: I'm pretty sure Nightweaver should still be out, since nothing about removing the suffocate restores you to consciousness.  On the good side, she'd have been dead next round if the effect hadn't been dispelled, as Sustained Suffocate is pretty much the deadliest attack in M&M).




(This is correct.  She can make a check to wake up in a minute, which she will probably make)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

ooc:
And maybe somebody should probably ask Hope who she is, especially since she's acting like she's in charge of the situation (which she kinda is, being a federal agent, that is until someone with more rank than her comes in.).

Alright. Assume that Hope says that when Nightweaver regains consciousness.

IC
Hope calls Mr. Black again. "Faust hit Nightweaver pretty hard, she's going to need medical attention. She's stable from what I can see, but my medical knowledge is next to nil."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

(Hope hasn't been giving anyone orders yet...but don't worry, she'll be asked who she is in short order. )

"Lucky hell," Viridian says irritably. "I'm the one that broke his spell."

She goes over to the two, grumbling that Blitzkrieg hadn't left anything she could use to scry with behind.. 

"Nothing. I need to get a new scrying spell."

On seeing Nightweaver is still out, she kneels down to feel for her pulse. As she does, she looks up at their mysterious benefactor.

"So! Who're you? Someone with the Trust?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

"Not everything's in Black and White Ms. Viridian." Hope quipped, telling the younger witch that she was indeed with the Trust (without actually saying she was) and reached into her pocket, flipping open her badge, displaying her Aegis ID.

"Hope Winters, AEGIS." she smiled at Viridian's 'broke the spell' comment. "The best magic is as subtle as a tripwire and just as hard to detect. Faust obviously forgot that," she said wryly. "We were all incredibly lucky. Faust, the White Knight and Blitz have collectively killed more powerful people than us."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Not everything's in Black and White Ms. Viridian." Hope quipped and reached into her pocket, flipping open her badge, displaying her Aegis ID.
> 
> "Hope Winters, AEGIS." she smiled at Viridian's 'broke the spell' comment. "The best magic is as subtle as a tripwire and just as hard to detect. Faust obviously forgot that," she said wryly. "We were all incredibly lucky. Faust, the White Knight and Blitz have collectively killed more powerful people than us."




(Because blasting someone through two walls with a bolt of lightning is REALLLY subtle...  )


----------



## Raylis (Sep 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Because blasting someone through two walls with a bolt of lightning is REALLLY subtle...  )




OOC: it is...as long as they're knocked out and no one else sees it


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

ooc:
I know. Hope was complimenting Viridian on her dispel. Which was subtle.  

Hope isn't exactly the subtle sort when fighting. She tends to get right to the heart of the matter.

Sometimes literally.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Viridian raises an eyebrow at the talk of subtlety, as if echoing the thoughts of some all-powerful onlooker from on high, but decides to let that slide. Hope's help HAD been welcome, after all.

"Yes, well...we divided and conquered, but Blitz got away with the Eye." She scowls and gets back to her feet.

"I just hope they need Faust to use it, or there could be big problems. Anyway..." Viridian nods at Hope again. "Good to meet you. I'm Viridian. This is Nightweaver, and that's Optic..."

On looking at her teammate she realizes how badly hurt he is.

"Optic! Are you all right?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope turns to see the badly hurt superhero move towards them, stumbling over the rubble of their fight. *Shawn is gonna be pissed. I can't ever get out of a crisis without blowing something up. Or breaking it.... Or um....* Hope's thought trails off, cringing inwardly at the thought of trying to explain to her boss (yet again), why property damage was unavoidable. On the plus side, Daedelus would probably, maybe help her with that. 

Hope flips open her comlink again, speaking to whatever Trust member was on the other end. "Optic looks pretty badly damaged too, isn't this turning out to be a wonderful day?" Hope says tersely. "He's going to need medical attention as well. Neither Optic nor Nightweaver look up to a two foot trip, much less two blocks."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope turns to see the badly hurt superhero move towards them, stumbling over the rubble of their fight. *Shawn is gonna be pissed. I can't ever get out of a crisis without blowing something up. Or breaking it.... Or um....* Hope's thought trails off, cringing inwardly at the thought of trying to explain to her boss (yet again), why property damage was unavoidable. On the plus side, Daedelus would probably, maybe help her with that.
> 
> Hope flips open her comlink again, speaking to whatever Trust member was on the other end. "Optic looks pretty badly damaged too, isn't this turning out to be a wonderful day?" Hope says tersely. "He's going to need medical attention as well. Neither Optic nor Nightweaver look up to a two foot trip, much less two blocks."




". Alright, We'll open one of the doors to the chopper.  Viridian can open a portal to it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro jumps down and grabs Nekro.  "Glad you and Shooting Star are fine.  I'll bring the zombie over.  What's happening with the rest of the Freedom League?  Bowman!  What happened to him after his chopper crashed?  He might be really badly hurt"
> 
> Nitro, zombie in tow, starts looking around at the scene of the attack to try to find Bowman.
> 
> (OOC: I'm pretty sure Nightweaver should still be out, since nothing about removing the suffocate restores you to consciousness.  On the good side, she'd have been dead next round if the effect hadn't been dispelled, as Sustained Suffocate is pretty much the deadliest attack in M&M).




Liberty answers  "Damn, now I really can't get into the system.  When Daedalus gets here, I should be able to learn more.  Speak of the devil...."

Nitro manages to grab Bowman and Raven pretty fast.  Bowman is indeed very badly hurt.  Barely alive in fact. Two injured, fragile allies and a giant villain are a bit too much (shape, bulk, and carefulness-wise) for him to easily carry around.  He'll need backup, or to make multiple trips.

Liberty gets back on the radio.  "This is really bad.  Daedalus has managed to access the network from his battlesuit.  Before he got locked out, he managed to access the teleportal log.  The other members of the Freedom League went to their local outposts to use the teleportal network to get back to Freedom Hall.  Daedalus says that they were disassembled, transferred to the Lighthouse...not Freedom Hall, the Lighthouse, then transferred from the energy buffer to what the system interpreted as the Lighthouse teleportal.  But Daedalus says that it wasn't, because while the output TO the device was the same, the device itself cannot be contacted or controlled directly through the network...He isn't sure what was done with them, but he's pretty sure that Barrington has them."


----------



## Elric (Sep 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Liberty answers  "Damn, now I really can't get into the system.  When Daedalus gets here, I should be able to learn more.  Speak of the devil...."
> 
> Nitro manages to grab Bowman and Raven pretty fast.  Bowman is indeed very badly hurt.  Barely alive in fact. Two injured, fragile allies and a giant villain are a bit too much (shape, bulk, and carefulness-wise) for him to easily carry around.  He'll need backup, or to make multiple trips.




"Lady Liberty, Bowman is barely alive over here.  I don't want to try to move him- if you can get over here, your healing powers would be really handy."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Lady Liberty, Bowman is barely alive over here.  I don't want to try to move him- if you can get over here, your healing powers would be really handy."




(I'm inclined to say she does not have that power in my version.  I forgot abou it because I don't see how it makes any sense for her to have it)


----------



## Victim (Sep 29, 2007)

Megan wakes up with a start, heart pounding.  "What? ...  What happened?" she gasps.  _Besides me not managing to slow them down._


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan wakes up with a start, heart pounding.  "What? ...  What happened?" she gasps.  _Besides me not managing to slow them down._




By the time she wakes up, LL has dropped her off with Nitro, and the transportation issue is being worked out.


----------



## Elric (Sep 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (I'm inclined to say she does not have that power in my version.  I forgot about it because I don't see how it makes any sense for her to have it)




(How about a Power Stunt for the sake of a grievously wounded comrade )


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (How about a Power Stunt for the sake of a grievously wounded comrade )




Daedalus rapidly assembles a makeshift healing device that taps into his battlesuit's power core, planned off an alien healing device he saw in his travels. (NPC"Point" Rapid  on Inventor to AP: Healing), and brings Bowman back from the brink.

(More logical than LL stunting it)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope makes another phone call to Shawn. "Shawn, I need a deluxe paddy wagon for Faust and White Knight; I do hope Buckner's has a very nasty cell with their names on it. Right now they're out of commission. And my day has just started. I'll get back with you as soon as I can." she said, really not wanting to be here when the older AEGIS agent arrived. 

She looked sheepishly at Viridian. "My boss. He doesn't like it when I get involved with capes. Thinks you guys are a bad influence," she grinned as she helped the still wobbly Nightweaver to her feet, supporting most of her weight easily (Superstrength). "Or maybe it's the other way around. I've never been really sure,"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

"Uh huh...and you're -not- a 'cape'?" Vi asks...then shakes her head. "Actually, nevermind that. Where's the helicopter I'm supposed to portal to?"

On getting a general idea of the 'copter's location, she spends the next minute doing her thing, drawing on the closet door. When she opens it, the throbbing noise of helicopter rotors comes out, and the view is of a building rooftop as seen through the doorway.

"All aboard!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

The helicopter is a large dual-rotored model, with gunports along the sides and a cargo ramp in the back.  The chairs attached to the sides face inwards, but can raise and face outwards to use the gun ports, and can also be suspended through the floor to drop off troops while hovering.  There are a number of computers and other devices there as well.

A medic helps Optic into a chair and tends to his wounds.  Nightweaver is put on a pillow on the floor, and Mr. Black puts an oxygen mask on her.  She wakes up. (she failed that first recovery check). Red starts drawing blood from those who were con drained to figure out how to cure it.

Nitro sees the chopper approaching his location and landing.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

"Did you check on Buckner's?" she asked Mr. Black while he made sure Nightweaver was breathing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Did you check on Buckner's?" she asked Mr. Black while he made sure Nightweaver was breathing.




"Its fine.  Doesn't seem like anything happened there."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope leaned back in the seat, letting out a breath in relief. "The last thing we need is a prison break, especially from there." she doubted there would be any disagreement with that statement.

"Where are we going anyway and what's the current situation?" she said, having been rather busy with three supervillians. 

Hope does notice Nitro when he enters, but you have the distinct feeling that she tends to focus on the crisis at hand rather than etiquette and good social graces. If she can, she'll make up for it later. Right now, there were more important things.

Like stopping Barrington.


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2007)

"I guess that's our ride," Megan says to Nitro.  She boards the helicopter and sits down.  "A prison break?  At Blackstone?  What happened?  What about the Freedom League?" she asks.  Megan turns from an examination of her injuries back to Hope: "I don't think I caught your name."  _Hmm, Nightweaver got taken out again too._


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope shook herself and grinned, sheepishly. "Sorry. Name's Hope Winters, I work for Aegis. No, there isn't a prison break. Thank god." she flipped open her badge again, letting the newcomers take a look for themselves. 

"I've been helping the Trust investigate Barrington and his connection to Oxcorp amongst other things." her grin faded. "If we want answers, we should start there." she looked grim. "I was waiting for a warrent so I could search the place."

Hope pocketed the badge after they had their looksee. "If you're nice and don't get yourself killed today, I think I can finagle a way to include you in the search." she quipped.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I guess that's our ride," Megan says to Nitro.  She boards the helicopter and sits down.  "A prison break?  At Blackstone?  What happened?  What about the Freedom League?" she asks.  Megan turns from an examination of her injuries back to Hope: "I don't think I caught your name."  _Hmm, Nightweaver got taken out again too._




Red looks over Megan's injuries (she's actually still staggered), does the follow the light pen test, and hands her a big bag of ice. "Use this.  You'll be OK.  I'd suggest taking it easy for a day or so, but i seriously doubt you would...so just try not to get bashed on the head again in the near future, alright?"


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2007)

_AEGIS?_  "So we're not in any sort of trouble then?" she aks, not giving Hope's badge more than a glance.  _Should I introduce myself too?  I guess someone with AEGIS and working with the Trust would already know who I am though._  "Sorry, I must have mis-heard you about the prison break," Megan gestures upwards to the rotors.  Shooting Star quickly summarizes the results of last night's investigations: "Barrington wasn't really connected to Oxcorp.  He and Control Freak were connected to the plant guy drug lord, who was working with the CEO/gang leader.  Neither of them knew what Barrington was planning."

To Red: "I don't TRY to take head injuries.  I will try to get some some rest though; a night's sleep after minor stuff like this up usually takes care of everything."

(Curses, I forgot that staggered comes with KO.)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope smiled at the young super hero's trepidation at the mention of Ageis. "No, you're not in trouble, at least, not that I know of." 



When Shooting Star mentioned Barrington and Oxcorp, she shook her head in negation. "Not according to my findings and my suspicions Shooting Star," she says and gives them the details she found. 

When she finished, she leaned back again. "The connection is there, through the money transfers. It all comes back to Barrington and whatever he's planning, which is probably going to cost alot of lives. This is just the beginning and it's up to us to stop him."

For Everyone
[sblock]
OxCorp and its CEO on the other hand, do have a lot of suspicious offshore bank accounts and involvement with what looks like a shell company called Cormorant Pharmaceuticals, based in the Urkaine, which does not seem to make any actual products, and OLM, a Malaysian company that makes medical opiates but is known to be associated with Central Asian drug cartels. It is likely that OxCorp and its CEO were paid quite a bit of money by the Shiek through phony business deal with OLM.

She sees images of financial transactions traveling through the satellite dish. Barrington is accessing an account belonging to JMX International, and transferring large sums of money to "Philippines Community Partnerships" "Holy Land Charities," "Beirut Development Associates," "Cabeza Pharmaceuticals," and "Children's Charities of Sri Lanka." 

Holy Land Charities was shut down in the United States as a front for Hamas, and the FBI database indicates that Philippines Community Partnerships is a front for the New People's Army, a violent communist organization. The Trust database additionally associates "Children's Charities of Sri Lanka" with the Liberation Tigers of Tamil, a Tamilese nationalist terrorist group, identifies Beirut Development Associates an account for Hezbollah, and after the Trust looks into it, that "Cabeza Pharmaceuticals" is associated both with Columbian drug cartels and the Marxist guerilla organization FARC. It seems Barrington was wiring money to five different terrorist groups at once, and while Hamas and Hezbollah are allied with each other and his associates in Iran, the other three are completely different geographically and ideologically.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2007)

"Our team seems to have a problem with property damage so far," she admits.  "That entire Oxy place was basically leveled."

Megan just shakes her head at Hope's explanation.  "I can't even really keep my family's finances straight, much less sort through the web of money funding international terrorism.  We talked to the CEO and his information was pretty reliable." she adds with a look to Viridian.

"Lady Liberty mentioned that the Freedom League was having lots of trouble with terrorist that day.  That's why their people were really spread out - and thus vulnerable to ambush and then the attack on the building.  So hopefully Barrington was just funding all that to create a diversion.  I'm not sure what actually happened with the attack though."  _'Cause I was knocked out.  He didn't kill me though.  I thought he was attacking to kill before._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

"It was as reliable as he knew how to make it," Viridian confirms. "That doesn't necessarily mean he know the whole story. In fact, we know for a fact he didn't."

"And the property damage wasn't really our fault. They were the ones shooting rocket launchers all over the place, and strafing the building with a jet fighter."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2007)

"Where are we going?"  Amanda asks, pulling off the mask,  "Unless it's back to the trust I'll need to shadow walk back to my place...I don'thavemycostumewithme


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Where are we going?"  Amanda asks, pulling off the mask,  "Unless it's back to the trust I'll need to shadow walk back to my place...I don'thavemycostumewithme




(Your Darkness Control got Drained, so you can't use it for a few hours)

Mr. Black says "No Shadow Walking for you.  Apparently Faust shut that down for a while.  It looks like we'll have to go back there to regroup, anyway....and to figure out how to fix those life drains.  Here, lets get you off the floor," he says pulling her up and pointing her to an empty seat.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2007)

Amanda's goes wide eyed for a moment at Black's words, then moves into the empty seat.  "What about the speedster? The Eye of Hell was taken, and he's the only person that would have been able to grab it without me seeing it...'


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "And the property damage wasn't really our fault. They were the ones shooting rocket launchers all over the place, and strafing the building with a jet fighter."





"Yeah, but they wouldn't have been shooting if we weren't there.  We didn't directly cause the damage.  That doesn't mean we're totally devoid of responsibility for it.  I'm not sure any super fight is really clean, but I'm not used to leveling buildings."  Megan switches hands on her ice pack.

"Wait, so the speedster got away with the artifact?  I feel out of the loop."  _or worthless._  "Do we have any way of tracking him?  If he's moving super fast, there should be waves in the air that we can find."  _I'm not in any condition to catch him though._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

"If I had something of his I could scry on him," Viridian replies with a wave of her hand.

"But I didn't find anything on the scene. I think we're out of luck on that. I'll check on the Sheik and wolfboy and see if we can get any clues that way..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2007)

Meanwhile, you hear an explosion in the background.  Surfing the various radios you have gets you that a car bomb apparently exploded under the museum, and parts of it are damaged.  Apparently, though, the bad guys were unaware that a force field separates the underground parking structure and the museum itself.  the field did not hold, but it absorbed most of the blast.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope scowled as the various reports filtered in, the terrorist attacks, the funding. Today.
"Well, now we know why Barrington was funneling money to them. To spread the Freedom League and the city response teams thin."

She smiled grimly at Viridian and the others. "I'm also a postcog, very useful for investigations. In fact, both the FBI and AEGIS value that and my own investigative abilities far more than my ability to throw lightening, manipulate the local weather systems or cast spells."

She raked a hand through her hair in frustration. "If I had something that Barrington touched recently or one of his henchmen.... Damnit. I should have grabbed something of Faust's or White Knight's when I had a chance." she looked pissed, more at herself than anything else. 

She wasn't a seer of the future, only of the past. She couldn't predict that she'd need it so soon. And at the time, she had more important concerns. Like securing the prisoners, making sure that the wounded stayed alive.... All those pesky things.

ooc
Would Hope know about the Freedom league supers being kidnapped by now?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2007)

The helicopter lands at the Trust hanger North of the city, and Mr. Black leads the group out of the helicopter and into the hanger.  "We'll switch to the plane to get there faster.  The rest will fly back in the chopper."  He leads you to the plane that Optic flew there, and takes the stick.  The jet gets to the Trust HQ rapidly, and Star and Optic (who remain staggered...it takes an hour for that to wear off) are helped to the couches in your wing of the base.  

The TV screens go on, and laptops are distributed  that interface with your phones.  Alphas Black, White, Blue, and Pink join you.  

The news on the television comes in piecemeal...

"...the truck bomb did leave most of the museum intact, thanks to the building's force field...."

"...a lone charred body was found in the truck, and DNA tests are being conducted to help identify the perpetrator."

"...In other news, terrorists seized a seaside resort in the Philippines..."

"...captured a number of buildings in Sri Lanka's capital.  The superterrorist The Tamil Tiger was spotted...."  (Shouldn't he be striped?  )

"...surrounded a Christian neighborhood in Beirut, then systematically..."

"...31 charred bodies were found in an apartment complex in Southern Israel..."

"...kidnapped the family of the President of Columbia, demanding the release of all prisoners currently incarcerated for..."

Mr. Black reports "Well, its official.  The League is toast, at least for now.  A government space monitoring satellite showed what happened at the Lighthouse.  Once they teleportaled onto the Lighthouse, they overrode the hanger locks and shield -- among other things -- allowing a space plane identified as belonging to Doc Otaku to dock with the ship, bringing reinforcements. The crew didn't stand a chance. They beamed bombs down to all of the League's bases, all of which were accessible through the teleportal network.  They may have also sent teams to loot some of them first.  We aren't sure." 

Blue interrupts "We intercepted some data they probably intentionally sent over an unsecured connection. It seems that they have Captain Thunder, Star Knight, Johnny Rocket, and Siren.  First, they were rerouted to the Lighthoue.  Second, the baddies built a device similar to the system's energy buffers, and set it up to receive the heroes in energy form and store them rather than them being rematerialized by the local teleportal.  They've wired it -- and this is the brilliant part -- wired it into the shield generator, so it draws power from the Lighthouse's shields.  So if the Lighthouse it attacked and the shields are worn down or disabled, the device loses power, containment fails, and their energy patterns lose their coherency and they can never be rematerialized."

(BTW, Pseudo does not exist in this continuity, sicne the Grue do not exist...The Primordial is the Martian Manhunter analogue here instead)

Pink says "We have some options here.  We can try to follow up the linkages between Barrington and those terrorist groups.  Maybe they know something about him.  We can follow up with others who are connected to those accounts and holding companies.  We know something about that scarf.  It is associated with a Jordanian warlock whose followers committed mass suicide in 1971.  Perhaps that was Barrington's identity at that time and we can make something of it.  Then there is Doc Otaku...we know where his base is...the problem is that its in Chinese territory and guarded by the Chinese military...they seem to like having access to some of his innovations, and tend to see eye to eye with his hatred for the Freedom League and penchant for blowing up parts of Tokyo with giant robots."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Viridian sits heavily down and massages her temples. What a mess...and they'd failed to stop it.

"Alright...okay...I'm assuming the Lighthouse and Otaku's base are warded, so I can't just open a door into them. Where's this scarf?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2007)

(Was the android that Nitro knocked off the roof recovered?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian sits heavily down and massages her temples. What a mess...and they'd failed to stop it.
> 
> "Alright...okay...I'm assuming the Lighthouse and Otaku's base are warded, so I can't just open a door into them. Where's this scarf?"




"Around Barrington's neck, last time we saw it.  The one with the pattern shaped like people.  We are unaware of its exact powers, but the warlock seems to have acquired it about the time that his followers all killed themselves, shortly before he himself disappeared."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Was the android that Nitro knocked off the roof recovered?)




By AEGIS, yes.


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2007)

_Damn planes._

"Apparently, AEGIS captured one of Dr. Otaku's android girls.  We could try to using that to compromise the security on his base, just like they used the grav bike to get their foot in the door of Freedom Hall." Megan mutters.  _I was right there.  Hell._

"Do we have any idea what they're going to do now that they have a satellite base and have taken out the Freedom League?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Damn planes._
> 
> "Apparently, AEGIS captured one of Dr. Otaku's android girls.  We could try to using that to compromise the security on his base, just like they used the grav bike to get their foot in the door of Freedom Hall." Megan mutters.  _I was right there.  Hell._
> 
> "Do we have any idea what they're going to do now that they have a satellite base and have taken out the Freedom League?"




Hope looks at the superhero with a wane, sick smile. "Well, probably the same as any other up and coming meglomaniacal supervillian. He's going to try to enslave everyone and kill anyone who thinks that's a bad idea."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2007)

[sblock]


			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The helicopter lands at the Trust hanger North of the city, and Mr. Black leads the group out of the helicopter and into the hanger.  "We'll switch to the plane to get there faster.  The rest will fly back in the chopper."  He leads you to the plane that Optic flew there, and takes the stick.  The jet gets to the Trust HQ rapidly, and Star and Optic (who remain staggered...it takes an hour for that to wear off) are helped to the couches in your wing of the base.
> 
> The TV screens go on, and laptops are distributed  that interface with your phones.  Alphas Black, White, Blue, and Pink join you.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Hope snarled quietly as the news trickled in, her face betraying her own anger and bleak sickness at the thought of all those innocents killed because of some madman wanting to rule everything. With an effort, she pushed those dark emotions at bay. It wouldn't do for her to accidently screw with the local weather systems in her anger, especially with them in the air. 

"So. They have hostages." her eye color shifted subtly, turning to eerie white as she processed the information, trying to make sense out of it. "Daedelus, Lady Liberty, Bowman and Raven are still around somewhere. We need to contact them, if anything they should know how to circumvent their own security system. Especially Daedelus. If he's half as smart as I think he is, then he would have his own backdoors set up in any system he's worked on. Every computer or electronic expert I've ever worked with does the same."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 1, 2007)

"Barrington seems to be the mastermind behind all this; the terrorist accounts, connecting various supervillians together etcetera. Perhaps the best way to stop him would be to think like him.  she looks at Mr. Black,  "You said that in the Trust database there are records of Barrington's activities. If there is a pattern we may be able to find a situation where we could either catch him personally, or catch some of his cronies are replace them, getting us into his powerbase and stopping him from the inside.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2007)

"We need to know what Barrington's plans are, though his intentions are fairly clear, if he remains true to form. I might be able to get some inkling through Faust or White Knight's personal items. It would be better if I got something that Barrington handled recently." she looked at Mr. Black, her unsettling white eyes shimmering a little in her intensity. "That means going into Freedom Hall and trying to read the memories from it's stone and metal. Few realize that the wind goes everywhere, touches everything. And the echoes of the past ride with it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I need something from Faust or White Knight. Something personal that they've handled. Clothing, anything." Hope said quietly. "I might be able to get Barrington's location from that. If nothing else, Barrington was physically in the Freedom league's base. If they're willing, I could maybe get something from the things he's touched, from the memories left in the stone and metal. Not many understand that wind goes everywhere, it touches everything. And the echoes of the past ride with it."




(Its pretty clear that Barrington is probably in the Lighthouse.  The problem is not finding him, but that attacking him there is probably not feasible at this time)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2007)

ooc
Okay if I change that post to one where she's simply wanting to know what his major plans are? She has a pretty good hunch, but confirmation is the soul of a good investigation.  

Also, is it clear that he is holding the freedom league heroes hostage, keeping them helpless in the energy buffer if I read you description correctly......

She's probably going to need to speak with the freedom league in any case. Remember, one of her talents is 'Master Plan', so once she has enough information at hand, she could come up with some sort of plan to defeat Mr. Crazy Nazi pants.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Okay if I change that post to one where she's simply wanting to know what his major plans are? She has a pretty good hunch, but confirmation is the soul of a good investigation.




ya.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2007)

ooc:
Matt, if you need it, Email is at Aenilan@aol.com


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Barrington seems to be the mastermind behind all this; the terrorist accounts, connecting various supervillians together etcetera. Perhaps the best way to stop him would be to think like him.  she looks at Mr. Black,  "You said that in the Trust database there are records of Barrington's activities. If there is a pattern we may be able to find a situation where we could either catch him personally, or catch some of his cronies are replace them, getting us into his powerbase and stopping him from the inside.




Mr Black says "Well, we certainly can find other folks tied to Barrington's accounts and fronts, and you can go hunt them down.  Got any kind of associate in mind?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Damn planes._
> 
> "Apparently, AEGIS captured one of Dr. Otaku's android girls.  We could try to using that to compromise the security on his base, just like they used the grav bike to get their foot in the door of Freedom Hall." Megan mutters.  _I was right there.  Hell._
> 
> "Do we have any idea what they're going to do now that they have a satellite base and have taken out the Freedom League?"




Mr. Blue says "That certainly is possible...If we can get the android...and if it has appropriate access codes and related machinery...and if he doesnt change the codes...well, even if he does, it definitely is a start."


Ms. White says "Of course, there is of course the fact that Doc Otaku is on sovereign Chinese territory and guarded by the Chinese military.  We don't work directly for the government of course...well, most of us...but that might create a sticky diplomatic situation nonetheless."


Mr. Black says "Tthat could be a problem.  Of course, were this my blackops days, I'd say its only a problem if any Chicom army pukes see us through masks and other disguises, and live to report back, but this is a Capes outfit, so that won't fly. Still, if we can get deep enough into his base undetected and seal off it off, we can avoid the military presence and just deal with the Doc's androids.  Its still OK to kill androids, right?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We need to know what Barrington's plans are, though his intentions are fairly clear, if he remains true to form. I might be able to get some inkling through Faust or White Knight's personal items. It would be better if I got something that Barrington handled recently." she looked at Mr. Black, her unsettling white eyes shimmering a little in her intensity. "That means going into Freedom Hall and trying to read the memories from it's stone and metal. Few realize that the wind goes everywhere, touches everything. And the echoes of the past ride with it."




Ms. White says "We can do that. but I'm not sure what more can be read off Freedom Hall.  We pretty much know what they did"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope grins at Ms. White. "True. We know what they did. But we don't know what their further plans are. I might be able to read that through whatever Barrington touched. Even though it hasn't happened yet, his plans are still up here" she tapped her head meaningfully. "And were formed in the past."

She looks at Mr. Black. "I might have an associate in mind. Oxcorp. Alot of the funds apparently were funneled through them. Even if the CEO was clueless, which I doubt, there's someone on their rolls who is on the take." 

[sblock]
Mr. Black says "Tthat could be a problem. Of course, were this my blackops days, I'd say its only a problem if any Chicom army pukes see us through masks and other disguises, and live to report back, but this is a Capes outfit, so that won't fly. Still, if we can get deep enough into his base undetected and seal off it off, we can avoid the military presence and just deal with the Doc's androids. Its still OK to kill androids, right?"[/sblock]

"Well, I don't know much about Chinese law, but destruction of private property and wonton target practice still carries some stiff penalties, even here." Hope quipped.


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Blue says "That certainly is possible...If we can get the android...and if it has appropriate access codes and related machinery...and if he doesnt change the codes...well, even if he does, it definitely is a start."




"There are a lot of ifs involved," Megan says.  "But it probably wasn't supposed to be captured - if we can modify it - or her - then it could 'escape' and head home.  Then it would make sense that it doesn't have the new codes.  Probably still suspicous, but it only needs open a crack for a technopath's power.  Just an idea, anyway."



> Ms. White says "Of course, there is of course the fact that Doc Otaku is on sovereign Chinese territory and guarded by the Chinese military.  We don't work directly for the government of course...well, most of us...but that might create a sticky diplomatic situation nonetheless."
> [/COLOR]




"If it'd cause some sort of incident for us to fight him over there, then how come it's not a sticky situation when he sends robots to attack stuff while being protected by the Chinese government."  _This is all too big for me._


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "There are a lot of ifs involved," Megan says.  "But it probably wasn't supposed to be captured - if we can modify it - or her - then it could 'escape' and head home.  Then it would make sense that it doesn't have the new codes.  Probably still suspicous, but it only needs open a crack for a technopath's power.  Just an idea, anyway."
> 
> 
> 
> "If it'd cause some sort of incident for us to fight him over there, then how come it's not a sticky situation when he sends robots to attack stuff while being protected by the Chinese government."  _This is all too big for me._




"Because. This is America. If we do anything 'sticky', it'll hit us straight in the teeth because we're not supposed to. And the world nations would like nothing better than to use that as an excuse to raise holy hell over it. China on the other hand doesn't have to deal with that pesky sort of nonsense like respecting national borders and doesn't pretend to be anything other than what it is." she explained. "It's politics. Be glad we're not involved in that."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

"Alright wait," Viridian says. "We're making this way too complicated. Barrington's holed up in the Lighthouse, but Blitz has the Eye of Hell, and he's on Earth. There -has- to be some way they have planned to get Blitz up there with the prize. We just have to figure out what it is."

"What can the Lighthouse do, assuming Barrington has full control of its systems?"


----------



## Raylis (Oct 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Alright wait," Viridian says. "We're making this way too complicated. Barrington's holed up in the Lighthouse, but Blitz has the Eye of Hell, and he's on Earth. There -has- to be some way they have planned to get Blitz up there with the prize. We just have to figure out what it is."




 "That gives me an idea. He might need help, and if he's working for Barrington anyone that might help him could have the oppertunity to join up."  Amanda begins.

 "My first thought was to masqurade as people who are already members of Barrington's circle, but instead of trying to mimic someone who already exists we _could_ pose as realativly unheard of Supervillians, from South Africa or England or just broken out of Bruckner ridge or something similar. 

With all the chaos Barrington caused it would be very likely that some new or unknown or just unlucky supervillians are seeing an oppertunity and want to join Barrington's organization. 

I'm not going to pretend I have even the slightest idea of what Barrington is planning or who he has with him, but it could be a shot at getting close to him without him suspecting anything. We do have the advantage that, no offence, most of us are relativly unknown as Heroes and if _we_ disappeared for awhile no one would notice.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope shifted, not wanting to reveal who she was, most of the heroes here would not be happy, as the Hellborn Saint, her reputation was mixed at best, at least in the _Supers_ community. 

In fact, on the international scope, she was listed as a Wildcard, neither superhero nor villian. At best, the general opinion within the supers community was that she was an 'antihero'. At worse well. Some would always try to keep a toe on the moral highground. 

"There is something I haven't exactly told you about. I sort of have a street name, something I've picked up in the course of my work at the Fed and AEGIS and a little before that." 

"On the street, I'm known as the Hellborn Saint." she looked at each of them. "I'd probably be the best one to try to infiltrate Barrington's circle. It's not like I haven't done undercover work before," she looked rueful.

"My reputation in the 'cape community is murky enough that Barrington might be willing to give me a chance." she smirked a little. "I wouldn't even have to alter my appearence or lie much either, there aren't alot of people out there who have made the connection between 'Hope Winters' government agent and "The Hellborn Saint,"


----------



## Victim (Oct 3, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "It's politics. Be glad we're not involved in that."




"It sounds like we already are if we can cause an international incident."

Shooting Star turns to Viridian.  "Hmm, taking down Blitz before he can join up with the others seems like a good idea.  Dr. Otaku" _I can't believe I forgot that name._ "can probably set up a teleporter to work with the Lighthouse's network.  Of course, they might want to use the gem for something here."

"I don't like the idea of going undercover.  What exactly are you willing to do to establish your super villain creds?  Rob a bank?  Kill a person if Barrington asks you to?  It seems better not to get involved in that sort of thing.  Also, he saw me up close.  I could say that I'm changing sides, but I don't think I could sell it, especially under pressure.  We don't know if they have mind reading stuff either."

(On the other hand, going undercover would be an interesting adventure.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "It sounds like we already are if we can cause an international incident."
> 
> Shooting Star turns to Viridian.  "Hmm, taking down Blitz before he can join up with the others seems like a good idea.  Dr. Otaku" _I can't believe I forgot that name._ "can probably set up a teleporter to work with the Lighthouse's network.  Of course, they might want to use the gem for something here."
> 
> ...





Mr. Black says "That sounds great, but they may know you by your appearances, and certainly know you buy your power sets.  Taken together, your skills will give you away."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "It sounds like we already are if we can cause an international incident."
> 
> Shooting Star turns to Viridian.  "Hmm, taking down Blitz before he can join up with the others seems like a good idea.  Dr. Otaku" _I can't believe I forgot that name._ "can probably set up a teleporter to work with the Lighthouse's network.  Of course, they might want to use the gem for something here."
> 
> ...




Her expression was grim and she nodded in agreement to Shooting star, "What I'm willing to do if asked... I don't know." she said honestly. "Mostly when Feds do go undercover, establishing credentials is a tricky business at best. Robbing a bank might be a good idea, especially if we get the bank's cooperation before hand." she tapped her finger on her leg. "Still, it's too complicated for what we need, even if we could pull it off." 

She looked at Mr. Black. "What does the eye of hell do? Has anyone been able to figure that out?" she asked quietly. 

She looked inward, trying to come up with a possible plan, something that might work....

OOC:
Master Plan
(+15) Investigate
(+15) Knowledge: Arcane Lore
(+10) Notice	
(+10) Gather Info

My ideas are tapped out, but she might be know something I'm don't.


----------



## Victim (Oct 3, 2007)

"The Eye was a gem with incredibly complex faceting.  I think super villains have used that sort of thing to focus energy beams for death rays.  Maybe the Lighthouse is getting a weapon upgrade?"

"If we don't know what else to do, we should respond to some of these recent terrorist things.  The hostage situations might be somewhat urgent.  On the other hand, considering our recent track record, we might not be up for a hostage rescue."  _Well, hmm.  If they're in a static position though, I'd have plenty of time to set up programed shots.  And the others have some special sensing powers, so I wouldn't be vectoring them through the building blindly.  Maybe that's something we could do afterall.  Just like with Spirit... Sh-!_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

"I don't know what the Eye does, but I didn't sense any magic in it," Viridian notes quietly. 

"And I don't think I can go undercover as a villain. If one or more of you do, I'll try to help...but there's too many lines I won't cross for me to be very convincing."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

_*There's also the fact that you have no training in undercover work, *_  Hope thought privately.

"Some magical items don't necessarily have an aura until they've been activated or have been assembled with other items. In that case, the item in question is more of a focus for magical energies, rather than being magical in of itself." Hope said quietly.

"I say we talk to Faust and White Knight. They may have some interesting information."

ooc:
If we do go with the undercover sting and she had to kill someone, they could probably make a convincing 'play' as it were with holograms, or even a combination of really good acting, illusions and 'stage magic'. With all the supers around, any residual magic could be shrugged off as a leftover from the battle. And I'm sure the trust has ways to block any kind of mind reading. If not the trust then the freedom league might have access to something like that.

Hope wouldn't have a problem sticking a shiv into Barrington's back if it came to that.   
Maybe she and Mr. Black (Augustus) could go undercover, you stated he was in black ops, sooo...


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope wouldn't have a problem sticking a shiv into Barrington's back if it came to that.
> Maybe she and Mr. Black (Augustus) could go undercover, you stated he was in black ops, sooo...




Mr. Black (whose real name Hope would doubt is Augustus Colson) had sufficient administrative and strike team related responsibilities that he could not go undercover for an extended period.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "The Eye was a gem with incredibly complex faceting.  I think super villains have used that sort of thing to focus energy beams for death rays.  Maybe the Lighthouse is getting a weapon upgrade?"
> 
> "If we don't know what else to do, we should respond to some of these recent terrorist things.  The hostage situations might be somewhat urgent.  On the other hand, considering our recent track record, we might not be up for a hostage rescue."  _Well, hmm.  If they're in a static position though, I'd have plenty of time to set up programed shots.  And the others have some special sensing powers, so I wouldn't be vectoring them through the building blindly.  Maybe that's something we could do afterall.  Just like with Spirit... Sh-!_




Of the existing attacks, the one in Lebanon has run its course, a combination of the arrival of government forces and Johnny Rocket, and the attackers having killed enough folks that they were satisfied for the time being; the one in Israel was just a completed strike and the League was not called in at all; the hostage situation in Columbia was resolved by Star Knight before she was captured; the resort in the Philippines is still under terrorist control, with the Philippine military preparing to raid it (Siren did not have time to foil it); and the Sri Lanka situation remains unresolved.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope scowled as she looked at their options. It was precious little.

"Alright. As I see it, we have only a few options here based on the information at hand. Those are:

1) Find Blitzie (You have the feeling that she deliberatly makes this nickname sound ridiculous)

2) Interrogate Faust and White Knight.

3) Go to Freedom Hall and let me do a reading

4) Do some more digging at Oxcorp

5) Find out what the Eye of Hell is supposed to do and what it can do.

6) Invade Doc Otaku's lab in china, possibly sparking an international incident.

7) Find a way to go undercover in order to get into the Lighthouse and kil.... err stop Barrington. At the moment, we don't have the resources or the intel to do this properly. 

8) Go to Sri Lanka and stop the terrorists there, but it looks like that might be resolved soon."

She said, spelling it out in simple and easy to understand terms. "As a personal opinion, I really don't like options 6 through 8, although it's always satisifying to blow things up and crack deserving heads against one another." 

"If you have any clever hackers in your employ, we could try to drain Doc Oktatu's cash accounts. I'm sure you can find some of them, if not all. That is if you were feeling petty and vindictive." she added as an afterthought.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "The Eye was a gem with incredibly complex faceting.  I think super villains have used that sort of thing to focus energy beams for death rays.  Maybe the Lighthouse is getting a weapon upgrade?"
> [/i]




"Quite possible," Mr. Blue says.  "That is one of the biggest threats at the moment.  Daedalus kept all sorts of technology and designs for technology he found in his travels through space and his thousands of years as a scientist, including some that he refused to deploy because it was too dangerous or inherently evil.  He figured that the Lighthouse was the safest place to keep it all.  Of course, that all is on top of its abilities as a top-notch electronic surveillance station, its shields, its general inaccessibility..."

Ms White says. "Ooh, interesting email from sigint.  AEGIS has made some good use of Hope's financial digging.  They traced a large quantity of money from Barrington's account to Zurich-based bank called Credit Prinz, where the money was withdrawn in cash.  Credit Prinz it the European bank of choice for Wolfsohn, Shepard, and Doe, which represents Numero Uno and the Shiek.  I wonder if  his connection to them is stronger than we know.

Hope also get an email, having put out feelers with her contacts (i.e. I'm resolving those skill checks.  It says that there have been some rumblings that The Foundary, an evil Super-Tech production organization created by the android Talos, has been working on some device for which they have been buying up an extremely large quantity of exotic metals, so much so that they attracted some attention.  One of your shadier contacts, a hacker and criminal named Bit Basher, has some evidence that the government of Iran is somehow involved and is thinking of getting more details and selling them to the feds at top dollar.

So in addition to investigating that and the stuff hope just mentioned, we have tracing the scarf and that Jordanian warlock."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

"As far as I know, the only way we can find Blitz is to hope White Knight or Faust know what the plan is," Viridian muses. "Since we don't have anything of his to lock a locating spell onto. What's more, I'd be surprised if my spell worked on Faust. Knight, I don't know about. It's worth a try, I think."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope looks at Mr. Black and Ms. White. "Bit Basher is normally pretty good with his info, he knows I'll fry all of his electrical equipment and drop kick him to Buckner's if he turns turtle on me. If we throw some cash his way, he'll probably come good with his digging and probably be faster at it than we can." 

She then frowns at the obvious connection they've all missed. "The law firm. It's got it's claws in all of this and I bet if we dig hard enough, most of the money is going to find it's way through them at some point or another." she looked at the data again. "We might have enough to wrangle a search warrent. If not, can you manage to dig through their records and finances without them knowing?"


----------



## Elric (Oct 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope looks at Mr. Black and Ms. White. "Bit Basher is normally pretty good with his info, he knows I'll fry all of his electrical equipment and drop kick him to Buckner's if he turns turtle on me. If we throw some cash his way, he'll probably come good with his digging and probably be faster at it than we can."



Nitro smiles at the "drop kick him to Buckner's" part.  "Drop-kicking someone would be nice.  This is sure more complicated than wrestling.  But it's our turn to win a round now, right?"


----------



## Raylis (Oct 5, 2007)

"Supposidly the Eye was able to open infernal gates, summon demons and such. At least that's what the plaque said. It seems like our best bet would be to see what the White Knight and Foust know-and acting on it quickly.


----------



## Victim (Oct 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She said, spelling it out in simple and easy to understand terms. "As a personal opinion, I really don't like options 6 through 8, although it's always satisifying to blow things up and crack deserving heads against one another."
> 
> "If you have any clever hackers in your employ, we could try to drain Doc Oktatu's cash accounts. I'm sure you can find some of them, if not all. That is if you were feeling petty and vindictive." she added as an afterthought.




"I think someone has to go to Sri Lanka.  Maybe not us, but one of the other teams.  The world's greatest super team was just taken out today.  Without a big team around to keep them in check, super villains and terrorists around the world are probably going to become much more active.  Someone has to give the appearance of being ready to step up, otherwise they'll start to run amok."

"What stuff can we do right now?  I'm not up for anything serious right now; a nap would do me a lot of good.  So what tasks can we get done while Optic and I recover?  I can't really help much interrogating anyway."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

"Where's Angel?" Viridian frets. "He could speed up that recovery thing."


----------



## Victim (Oct 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Where's Angel?" Viridian frets. "He could speed up that recovery thing."




"I don't know where he is," Megan replies.  "I thought people were meeting at the museum.  Besides, I don't really trust power healing.  How does it know when to stop?"

She adds, "You don't think anything happened to him, do you?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I think someone has to go to Sri Lanka.  Maybe not us, but one of the other teams.  The world's greatest super team was just taken out today.  Without a big team around to keep them in check, super villains and terrorists around the world are probably going to become much more active.  Someone has to give the appearance of being ready to step up, otherwise they'll start to run amok."
> 
> "What stuff can we do right now?  I'm not up for anything serious right now; a nap would do me a lot of good.  So what tasks can we get done while Optic and I recover?  I can't really help much interrogating anyway."





Ms. White concurs "We can send another group of Capes.  Blackie and his crew don't look the part."

Mr Black says "You guys should get going on whatever aspect of the Barrington etc situation.  I will accompany Theta Team and take care of the Tiger myself"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope grinned at Mr. Black. "Oh, I'm sure we can find something to keep us busy while you take care of Mr. Tiger."

She was personally looking forward to chatting with Faust and irritating Oxcorp and Wolfsohn, Shepard, and Doe. Not to mention investigating the Foundry. Now that could prove illuminating.

"Someone also needs to check out the Foundry. They're up to something and what they're usually up to isn't any good. With what's going on, I can bet that it probably has something to do with the eye of hell and Barrington."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Someone also needs to check out the Foundry. They're up to something and what they're usually up to isn't any good. With what's going on, I can bet that it probably has something to do with the eye of hell and Barrington."




 "We'd probably have better luck infiltrating Barrington then the Foundry.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "We'd probably have better luck infiltrating Barrington then the Foundry.




"I meant checking out what items and equipment they've stolen. We know that, we can probably figure out what they're building. At a guess it's for Barrington, who seems to be a very busy bee right now." she grinned at Nightweaver. "I may be a semi-crazy government agent, but I'm not stupid."

*Crazy because I'm working with a bunch of capes, outside the law, against orders... Well technically, nobody has forbidden me from associating with these guys, but then I havn't really told my boss.... Sticky to say the least. I really hope the trust has a 401k plan, cuz if Shawn finds out.... My rear is ground meat. To say the least.*  Hope thinks to herself. 

_*It couldn't be worse than the Black Cobra thing. I mean, chasing him to the gates of hell and all was waaay against orders.*_ she thought, thinking to her first case upon joining the FBI, the one that solidified her rep as the Hellborn Saint.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

(Ok, someone just pick a route...they all lead somewhere    )


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

ooc:
I vote we have a chat with Faust and White Knight. 
They're bound to know _something_.

Then go and ask the freedom league if Hope can do a reading in freedom hall. I assume that they will extract a promise from her along the lines of if you see any secretish identities, please keep it to yourself. No problem. She doesn't have any issue with the leaguers.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I vote we have a chat with Faust and White Knight.
> They're bound to know _something_.
> 
> Then go and ask the freedom league if Hope can do a reading in freedom hall. I assume that they will extract a promise from her along the lines of if you see any secretish identities, please keep it to yourself. No problem. She doesn't have any issue with the leaguers.




(If supers were that cavalier about their secret identities, they would not be secret for long)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

I figure it will be a bit more than that. But she'd treat it like any other investigation. If it doesn't pertain to the matter at hand, she's not going to use it. They'll probably geas-bind her. Which, under the circumstances, she won't protest as long as it pertains to that.

There is also a chance that's she's run into some of the freedom leaguers at one point or another. So they know that she is trustworthy and she knows that if they do geas bind her, it would be for her protection as much as theirs. She's not stupid and understands the kind of things that they attract. She wouldn't want any innocents caught in the cross fire.


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2007)

(Interrogation Faust and White Knight sounds good, and shouldn't take too long either.  If you want to use post cog, don't bother at Freedom Hall.  The baddies were there, what, less than 10 seconds?  Hit the spot where they waited to ambush the Freedom Leaguers.  If we find out where Faust and co were hanging out before they 'ported into the museum, then look there too.  Then you might catch any comments made while planning things.)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

ooc
Good idea.
Also, she's going to read whatever Faust and White Knight had on them. That'd probably reveal some things as well.

Heh, remember, this is my first supers game..... So I'm gonna make mistakes.

Probly lots of em.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2007)

(OOC - Agreed. I think the captives are the best source of info we have for now. The other sources aren't BAD, but we should start with the horse's mouths, as it were.)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

ooc:
And you fellas get the fun part of watching Hope fast talk her way into letting the friendly local cape brigade into watching/helping her ask questions of the aforementioned bad-guys in AEGIS custody.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

Ms. White says "I'll call Mr. Grey.  Hope, you can go to Bruckners now.  By the time you get there, you'll have official orders to interrogate the prisoners.  What aboput the rest of you?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

"I suggest either try to find Blitzkrieg or do some more digging on OxCorp and Wolfsohn, Shepard and Doe." Hope offered, as she stood up. "Right now, most of you are not in any condition to go head to toe with a supervillian.  Gathering information is just as important in solving a crime as is the analysis and implemention of that information." she said with a small smile, trying to take the bite of the rather too real situation. Both Optic and Nightweaver looked like hell and Shooting Star wasn't too far behind.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2007)

"That reminds me," Viridian says. "That...spell Faust cast on us. I still feel weak. How long is it going to last? I thought the countermagic would break it, but..."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2007)

"Faust sold his soul in order to become more powerful," Hope said quietly. "The lack of a soul. Well. It gives him a kind of vampiric ability to absorb the fortune and life force out of his enemy." her expression turned grim, angry. "The more powerful the person, the greater the life force. His victims were typically the young for their vitality and meta humans and supers for their strength of spirit." 

"I'm not sure on the specifics, but at a guess, that's the reason why you're still feeling um tired and run down. He stole a bit of you." she nodded to Ms. White. "I think they might have more details, I just learned enough to counter the sorry bastard."

ooc:
When do they level? Or whatever the term is you use in M&M?


----------



## Raylis (Oct 9, 2007)

Amanda looks at Viridian,  "At least your broke his choking spell on me...I owe for that one. 



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> [...]It gives him a kind of vampiric ability to absorb the fortune and life force out of his enemy."[...] "The more powerful the person, the greater the life force. His victims were typically the young for their vitality and meta humans and supers for their strength of spirit."
> 
> "I'm not sure on the specifics, but at a guess, that's the reason why you're still feeling um tired and run down. He stole a bit of you[...]




_ . o O {Stole a bit of me? He stole what makes me, me!} _   She looks at Hope as the Aegis agent speaks  "So how do we get it back? Force him to reverse what he did, kill him?"_ . o O {Not like I could do that...}_


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2007)

"Killing him might be a bit more difficult than you think. I took an assault rifle and nearly cut him in half with it and then brought an entire building down on him. He survived that," she said flatly, coldly. You can well believe that she earned her reputation as the Hellborn Saint and you have no doubt she is telling the absolute truth. 

She shook her head, expression clearing as she pushed the memories of that terrible case back into a mental box with a tight lid. She could never forget, but she could bury it for a time.

"As to the other, I'm no expert as I said. The Trust might have more answers than I. On the bright side, since you survived what he did to you, you'll eventually recover from it." she said as if she too had been on the recieving end of his spells at some point or another.

Which was true.


----------



## Elric (Oct 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Both Optic and Nightweaver looked like hell and Shooting Star wasn't too far behind.




Nitro, though, looked great as usual.  But according to reports, so did Faust.  Nitro might have to come up with a different taunt this time.  Thinking about another taunt to use was hard work... at least it was for Nitro.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2007)

Ms. White says  "Actually, he took some of your soul ENERGY.  Not your soul's "substance," I guess you'd call it.  That energy can be replenished.  Red is working on some injections right now.  Similarly, he took some of Nightweaver's powers' energy, not the powers themselves.  They should be back to normal in a few hours."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2007)

"Good to know," Hope nodded in understanding. "I might be able to let some of you come with me to question them, since you helped in the capture." she smiled lightly. "I never really studied charm based magicks, my talents have always run more to weather and nature related spells." she said offhandedly, although some of her abilities were innate rather than spell driven.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Good to know," Hope nodded in understanding. "I might be able to let some of you come with me to question them, since you helped in the capture." she smiled lightly. "I never really studied charm based magicks, my talents have always run more to weather and nature related spells." she said offhandedly, although some of her abilities were innate rather than spell driven.




Ms White says "I'm sure that can be arranged.  Perhaps at a minimum, Viridian and Nitro, to provide a (pauses) diverse set or interrogation skills?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr Black says "You guys should get going on whatever aspect of the Barrington etc situation.  I will accompany Theta Team and take care of the Tiger myself"




Mr Black gets a text and says "Alright, they're ready for me. I'll see ya when I see ya.  Good luck."  He walks away, half-singing, half-humming Beatles lyrics under his breath "He goes out tiger hunting with his elephant guuuun..heeey, Bungalo Bill, what did ya kill..."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2007)

Vi nods at Ms. White's assessment. "That spell I used to make Blitz hide can pretty much command anyone to do anything. It's kind of souped-up hypnosis. It can be resisted, but it's not easy. I just have to try to phrase it so it gets past their mental defenses. Still, it's great for interrogating. I can also do pretty convincing glamours..."


----------



## Victim (Oct 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "His victims were typically the young for their vitality and meta humans and supers for their strength of spirit."




"Why do metas have more spirit or whatever?" Shooting Star asks.  _Apparently, I don't have that ability either._

"You said you hit Blitz with a mind spell?  While you can't track him down normally since we don't have something of his, maybe there's some psychic residue from your power that you could find.  Even if it wore off quickly, it might at least give us the direction he went off in."  

"I know investigation is important, but it seems weird that most of us should be involved.  Not many of us are trained investigators and often powers don't help much.  I'm probably less competent in that area than a normal police officer.  Is there a need for superheroes to duplicate conventional investigation resources instead of just working with them?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Why do metas have more spirit or whatever?" Shooting Star asks.  _Apparently, I don't have that ability either._
> 
> "You said you hit Blitz with a mind spell?  While you can't track him down normally since we don't have something of his, maybe there's some psychic residue from your power that you could find.  Even if it wore off quickly, it might at least give us the direction he went off in."
> 
> "I know investigation is important, but it seems weird that most of us should be involved.  Not many of us are trained investigators and often powers don't help much.  I'm probably less competent in that area than a normal police officer.  Is there a need for superheroes to duplicate conventional investigation resources instead of just working with them?"




"Under normal circumstances, you would be right Shooting Star. But these are far from normal circumstances. We have a meglomaniac supervillian bent on world domination in control of some potentially very dangerous weapons up in the Lighthouse, not to mention the Foundry building god knows what for him, if my hunch is correct. The we have Wolfson, Shepard and Doe in the mix, which is never good. And that's just the tip of the ice berg. I'm going to take whatever help I can get in order to stop him, even if it is unconvential help." she said quietly, firmly. "Do you want to come?" she asked Viridian and Nitro.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2007)

(So since you guys wanted to interrogate before going anywhere, I think the best thing to do is get the done as quickly impossible to get back on track)

The Trusts' connections really are as good as Ms. White suggested.  The three are flown in a rapid jet to your hanger (the Trust provides a pilot,  whose uniform suggests that he's one of Black's men).  On the way, she gets a call form Shawn.  No surprise.  "Hope!  Hey.  You've been assigned to the matter of the museum attack.  The orders came down from the real high up.  It seems that  you've got someone up top looking out for ya. You're to interrogate the prisoners at Brukners.  The most interesting new bit of info is the car bomb.  They performed rapid DNA analysis on the body in the van that exploded.  It was Norman Rae, the guy form the Construction Workers Union who had been accused of rape a couple weeks back.  Good thing for us I guess.  A few more days and his DNA would have been deleted from the system automatically."

Meanwhile, at the Trust, information comes through that Barrington, in his Johnny Jihad persona, issued a statement taking credit for the attack, and demanding that the United States remove all forces from the Mideast, end all military aid and cooperation with all countries in the region, the lifting of all sanctions against Islamic countries, and the release all prisoners in Guantanamo or in US military or CIA custody in the Mideast, or else he'll kill the hostages and move on to the next stage of his plan, which he promises is far more impressive even than this one.

Also, in response to American inquiries about Doc Otaku's involvement, the Chinese claim to have placed him under house arrest, surrounding his compound but choosing not to assault it.  This may mean that once beyond the security perimeter it may be possible to avoid Chinese forces.

Meanwhile, in international currency markets, the Trust is finding that a number of currency speculators are starting to mess with the dollar, and more disturbingly, that the for all their public goodwill, intercepted communications indicate that the Chinese are imminently preparing to dump their enormous supply of US bonds onto the open market, in response to the currency crisis that they seem to expect/know about ahead of time.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope processes this and scowls. "Destabilization hmm? Clever." she says, expression as stormy as the elements she commands. They make their way to Buckners, having already sent the order ahead to have the prisoners 'prepped' for safe questioning.


----------



## Victim (Oct 11, 2007)

"The Eye might be for the next phase of his plan."  Shooting Star points out the obvious.

_All this currency stuff is, like, recession bad?  Shoot._  "I don't understand what we're supposed to do about these things." _In the past 12 or so hours, I think I've done enough damage._


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

"I cast a spell that affected his mind," Viridian confirms, "But it doesn't make a lasting connection. I can't track him using it. For that I need something associated of his...something he owned or a part of him. It's sympathetic magic, it has to have absorbed some of his essence and identity..."

"As for the questioning, we should decide what to do if the suggestion spell doesn't work," she adds. "I can try it again, but it gets easier to resist with repetition."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2007)

"Faust is likely to be more resistant than White Knight. White Knight strikes me.... As more bluster than blow as it were." Hope said, remembering the fight. She grinned at the other two. "Standard good cop bad cop children. I'm bad cop." 

She pointed to Viridian. "You're the restraint." she pointed to Nitro. "You're the tranq,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

(To advance things)

The three get to Bruckner's without incident, and Hope finds that they are already expecting her to be bringing guests.  After getting through many levels of security, they get to two prisoners. They are in cells in the same general area.  The guards leave you with them.  Now what?


----------



## Elric (Oct 11, 2007)

"Tranq?"   Nitro asks.  "I can do tranquil.  But a surfboard and the ocean within walking distance would really help."   With that, Nitro resolves to spend some time in his condo in Santa Monica the next time he's in LA.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2007)

ooc
Do they know White Knight's real name?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Do they know White Knight's real name?




Daniel Foreman.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2007)

ooc:
I'll take your word for it.   

IC
Hope sits down across the table from Mr. Foreman, who is being held in an energy shield of some sort and shackled to a stun belt around his waist, amongst other things. The AEGIS agent knows that there are more, unseen protections against any.... Indescretions Daniel might try to take.

"You've been a very naughty boy Mr. Foreman." Hope told the supervillian as calmly as if she were discussing the secret ingrediants to her prize winning tea-biscuts. "Murder, conspiricy to commit murder, conspiricy to commit mass murder, crimes against humanity." she shook her head. "You're looking at life plus, no parole at the very least." she grinned. "And here in Buckners, that's no picnic."

She leaned back in her chair, almost nonchalantly. "Barrington's abandoned you Danny-boy. Left you to rot in the dark and deep of this facility. He's not coming to get you, you're cannon fodder to him. Meat. Nothing more and a great deal less."

"Now if I was in your position, I'd be right pissed at my former boss. I'd want him to pay, just as much as I'm paying, but then I'm a base and vindictive sort of lass at the best of times. I doubt you have such high morals on that issue either." she steepled her fingers together.

"Now, since we both know that you are a bastard in your own right and would turn on your mother at a drop of a hat, I'll be nice and not rearrange your face until you give me the information I want. I figure, you'll give it to me of your own free will, just to screw Barrington over as much as he's screwed you over. 

So spill. Tell me what's he's planning, who else is in cahoots with him and how he's going to do it. And I'll go away." she leaned forward. "And. Don't. Lie. To. Me." she said, stressing each word. "I'll know and I won't be happy."

She nodded to Viridian.
_*"If you would, please cast the charm spell." *_ she said, via her wind carried words ability.

ooc:
When do we get more PP to spend on our characters and how much do we get? 
(+15) Investigate
(+15) Knowledge: Streetwise
(+10) Notice
(+10) Gather Info
(+6/+10)	Diplomacy
(+4/+8) Bluff
(+07) Sense Motive


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She nodded to Viridian.
> _*"If you would, please cast the charm spell." *_ she said, via her wind carried words ability.





(still waiting for Viridian)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

(Arr...)

Viridian nods and focuses on the man she knew as White Knight. Her voice takes on a strange resonance as she speaks to him.

"Daniel Foreman, *answer all questions asked of you. Speak only the truth.*"

She then pauses a moment to assess the effectiveness of the suggestions.

(DC 21, two suggestions)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Arr...)
> 
> Viridian nods and focuses on the man she knew as White Knight. Her voice takes on a strange resonance as she speaks to him.
> 
> ...




Earlier:
Stopping by the rooftop, Hope finds little she did not already know.  They were in fact waiting with a device designed to counteract the grav bikes, and did talk about their plan for taking over the teleportal network, but you knew all that.

Now:
White Knight talks pretty readily:  "Look, you dumb broad, I don't know anything about no stikin Freedom League plot or spaceship or anything like that.  I was contacted by this Kreglok guy about a heist..said it would really piss off the mud people...plus he's a legendary warrior for the white race, and he said something about an ancient Aryan legend and some ancient prophesy or holy site or something.  I was just supposed to meet Faust an the others in some parking lot, and be teleported to the museum.  I was just muscle."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2007)

Faust, on the other hand, gloats pretty regularly, taunting you as you go get White Knight

"Come to get me to talk, young fools?  Your mortal magic and feeble science has no effect on me," he gloats.  "My biology is not human, and my soul is in the devil's vault, neither within reach of mortal magic nor able to influence my body or mind in any way.  I am the ultimate vacuum.  Your draining devices will not keep my powers in check for long.  They will themselves be drained.  It is but a matter of time before they succumb to my power and I destroy you.  Now bow before me and release me, mortal!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2007)

Thus ends the prologue.  See the OOC thread for a partial summary of what is known and what might happen next.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Faust, on the other hand, gloats pretty regularly, taunting you as you go get White Knight
> 
> "Come to get me to talk, young fools?  Your mortal magic and feeble science has no effect on me," he gloats.  "My biology is not human, and my soul is in the devil's vault, neither within reach of mortal magic nor able to influence my body or mind in any way.  I am the ultimate vacuum.  Your draining devices will not keep my powers in check for long.  They will themselves be drained.  It is but a matter of time before they succumb to my power and I destroy you.  Now bow before me and release me, mortal!"




Hope pretends to ignore his bluster, at least until she is done talking with White Knight. She knows that this will infuriate him, so that when she does get around to talking to him, he'll want to spew more. Maybe give up some valuable information.


----------



## Elric (Oct 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Faust, on the other hand, gloats pretty regularly, taunting you as you go get White Knight
> 
> "Come to get me to talk, young fools?  Your mortal magic and feeble science has no effect on me," he gloats.  "My biology is not human, and my soul is in the devil's vault, neither within reach of mortal magic nor able to influence my body or mind in any way.  I am the ultimate vacuum.  Your draining devices will not keep my powers in check for long.  They will themselves be drained.  It is but a matter of time before they succumb to my power and I destroy you.  Now bow before me and release me, mortal!"




Nitro pauses to listen.  "The ultimate vacuum, huh?  No wonder you suck."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Earlier:
> Stopping by the rooftop, Hope finds little she did not already know.  They were in fact waiting with a device designed to counteract the grav bikes, and did talk about their plan for taking over the teleportal network, but you knew all that.
> 
> Now:
> White Knight talks pretty readily:  "Look, you dumb broad, I don't know anything about no stikin Freedom League plot or spaceship or anything like that.  I was contacted by this Kreglok guy about a heist..said it would really piss off the mud people...plus he's a legendary warrior for the white race, and he said something about an ancient Aryan legend and some ancient prophesy or holy site or something.  I was just supposed to meet Faust an the others in some parking lot, and be teleported to the museum.  I was just muscle."




ooc:
What were her sense motive checks on this bozo?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2007)

"You actually say that as if you were proud," Thessaly notes sadly. "I can't help feeling a little sorry for you." An idea uncoils in her head and she turns away from Faust.

"I doubt he knows much. Barrington was probably  just using him as a distraction. It's kind of ironic that when the artifact's named The Eye of Hell, it's pretty likely Faust doesn't even know what it's for. He's all talk, we've wasted enough time with him."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

ooc:
We're talking to White Knight, not Faust.

"True Ms. Viridian. But unless we ask, we likely will never find out." She smiles wickedly at Mr. Foreman. "Enjoy your stay at Buckner's Daniel. In the dark, there is no light. And for you, your dream of an Aryan nation will never come true. Evil usually implodes upon itself." 

She stood and turned her attention to Faust. The air seemed to drop several degrees as a smell of ozone permeated the air. If it were outside, you could almost imagine the clouds gathering before a thunderstorm. Her hair shimmers as if it can't make up it's mind whether or not it's red or white. And now you understand her comment about restraint and tranq.

"Faust. Last time we met you were under a rather large pile of rocks and bleeding out." she said quietly, calmly, only the electric feel in the air and her changing hair betrayed her own roiling maisma of anger and hate. "And here you are. Alive and well. Imagine my surprise." 

She sat down in the nearby chair. "What pray is Barrington planning? What is the eye of hell for? Who else is working for him? What is the connection to the foundry? To Wolfson, Shepard, and Doe?" she asked.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2007)

(She was reacting to Faust's tantrum...evidently when dealing with Knight, Faust was able to communicate too. )


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

ooc:
Lol. Well, it still stands, especially since she wants to piss Faust off. Treating him like he's not there until she's ready to deal with him is likely to irritate the lil bugger won't it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> What were her sense motive checks on this bozo?




Hope thinks he is telling the truth.  Viridian KNOWS he is telling the truth (He failed his save).


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> We're talking to White Knight, not Faust.
> 
> "True Ms. Viridian. But unless we ask, we likely will never find out." She smiles wickedly at Mr. Foreman. "Enjoy your stay at Buckner's Daniel. In the dark, there is no light. And for you, your dream of an Aryan nation will never come true. Evil usually implodes upon itself."
> ...





Faust laughs.  "Such bluster.  You can do no permanent harm to me.  I fear no mortal.  I only fear he who holds my eternal soul.  

I will tell you nothing about these things.  But here is a little tip about your employers.  I read the wolf's mind.  His gang did not kill Michael Rigatti.  In fact, my magicks indicate that Rigatti's soul remains in this dimension.  Perhaps your employers have kidnapped him,   so that if need be they can frame you as mafia hit men after what they had you do to the Cholos and when.  Goodbye now.  I'm done talking to you."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

"And yet you are there, in chains, defeated by a child barely out of aprenticehood herself." she glanced at Viridian with a wry smile. "How that must rankle, the great Faust brought low not by a master mage, but by one he _used_ to prey on." she grinned. "The devil made a poor bargin with you. It seems you can't even defeat children without help."

She hoped that Viridian would know that she's trying to infuriate Faust so that he will spill some more info.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "And yet you are there, in chains, defeated by a child barely out of aprenticehood herself." she glanced at Viridian with a wry smile. "How that must rankle, the great Faust brought low not by a master mage, but by one he _used_ to prey on." she grinned. "The devil made a poor bargin with you. It seems you can't even defeat children without help."
> 
> She hoped that Viridian would know that she's trying to infuriate Faust so that he will spill some more info.




"We'll see how things turn out in the end.  My master will have your souls yet.  Now leave."

He refuses to respond to any further queries.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2007)

(So meanwhile, perhaps start planning your next move in character, since it seems you're going for the foundry)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "We'll see how things turn out in the end.  My master will have your souls yet.  Now leave."
> 
> He refuses to respond to any further queries.




"Enjoy your stay at Buckner's then. From what you say, it will be a long one indeed." she stood up. "And if you do escape, I will track you down, no matter where you are, you won't be able to hide from me. And if necessary, I will deliver you to the gates of hell itself." she grinned down at the trapped, caged sorcerer. "I've done it before, with the Black Cobra. Remember him? You were compatriots once," she said, the room temperature dropping once more, condensation visably beading on the glass walls behind them. And you have no doubt that she is quite capable of fullfilling her promise.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2007)

So the trio leave Bruckner's, and arriving at the hanger.  While you were at Bruckner's, they finally got the teleportal up and running, getting you back to the main Trust base very quickly, and meet the others in the lounge of your wing of the base.

Now What?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

As they settle down, Hope relates what she found, which was precious little, but it does add to the overall picture.

Though she does favor looking into the Foundry, she knows that the Eye of Hell is probably the best lead they can get a handle on at the moment. "Alright. So we have a couple of choices here. We can try to find out what the Foundry is building for Barrington or we can look for the Eye of Hell and Blitzkreig. At a guess, the Eye is either a latent magical object or a focus for some sort of ray gun or magical rite. Since the Foundry is probably building something exotic and nasty, it's a good bet that the Eye is the main part of that. So. I suggest we try to find Blitzkreig and the Eye of hell. If we get our hands on that, then it is likely that we will be able to throw a monkey wrench in Barrington's plans." she says quietly. "That means, going back to the museume. I need to look where he was hiding. That might give us some sort of place to start." she looked at the others. "Right now, we need to find out where Blitzkreig was staying in Freedom city, that will also give us some valuable information."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Viridian, who didn't complain during Hope's grilling of Faust, but has definitely acquired a bit of a chill towards the Aegis member, shrugs.

"As fast as he can move, he could have been just about anywhere in the city. I'm sure they've got more than one safehouse in case of just such an emergency. Barrington's too sharp to miss a trick like that."

She shakes her head. "We're not going to outrun Blitz. We'll have to catch him by working out where he will be...not where he is. The more I think about it, the more this Foundry sounds like a good choice. We could spin our gears for days looking for Blitz, and find nothing useful. I don't think we have that kind of time to waste."

The young witch looks away, eyes distant.

"It's just...I have this feeling like we're playing into his hands. What if this Eye of Hell is a diversion? Some to keep us busy while he cooks up the real deal. It's like stage magic...it's all about misdirection. Wave the hanky over here...they never see you palm the coin over there. Maybe I'm just paranoid."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope leaned back, considering Viridian's words and nodded reluctantly. It was easy to get too focused on something, having other eyes on a case helped with keeping tunnel vision to a minimum. "You're probably right. I'll see what my contacts can dig up on the Foundry and what they're cooking up for Barrington."

"All of you, remember, these guys aren't going to hold back. It's not like your typical street crime with hoods that can be frightened into submission with flashy costumes. They will not hesitate to kill and will use the innocents around them as sheilds if they can. They follow no rules and will use what rules you do follow to their advantage. Don't hold back." 

She looked ruefully at Viridian. "If I insulted you back there when I was grilling Faust, I am sorry. I was trying to prick his pride and infuriate him, so he would give us some more information. With guys like that, it works more often than not." 

She looked tired and grim. "If you don't believe me when I say these guys are capable of almost anything, you should request the Trust to bring up some photos of Faust's victims. That will give you an idea of what we're facing."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

"I learned everything I need to know about Faust when I heard from his own mouth what he did with his soul," Vi replies, looking back at Hope. "A man with no soul, who was already so corrupt to begin with that he traded it away...there's nothing he wouldn't do."

"As for back there...maybe I'm being oversensitive, but it's not the first time I've gotten the feeling that you don't take me very seriously. Granted, I'm mostly self-taught up until now, but I've been very thorough in my studies, and I've had access to a lot of original and near original works. And I know my magical style and tradition aren't as flashy as yours, but just remember while you were shooting lightning at Faust, I was rendering both White Knight and Blitz helpless to assist...and doing it while he was trying to pound my face in."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 18, 2007)

"You don't need to tell us what we're getting into. We already know. Back at Oxcorp there was another would be member the team that charged ahead. Barrington killed her.  

Amanda pauses, eyes focused on the Aegis Agent.  "And you don't have to talk down to us and explain everything; we may not have your level or kind of training but we understand the implications and our own special talents. For example earlier you said that only you and Black were suitible for a stealth mission?  she leans against a shadowed wall and vanishes,  "Stealth is a bit of my specialty. And ifwe want to investigate the Foundry we'll need it.  She says stepping back into view. 

 "I agree with Vi, as fast as Blitzkreig moves he could be anywhere in the city or even the world. Trying to track him seems pointless. He's a delivery boy and if what White Knight said in the briefing was true, he probably doesn't know any more then his friends. 

 "Hopefully Barrington'll make the mistake of relaxing his guard now that he has the Freedom League imprisoned, and we'll catch him off guard.


----------



## Elric (Oct 18, 2007)

"OK, guys.  No need to compare pe- err, power scales...  But remember that I did beat up the giant Cyber-Zombie in a 1-1 fight.

I'm in favor of going after The Foundry.  Kicking butt and taking names while figuring out what strange manner of devilish device they're building seems a lot better than chasing a guy who can probably run a thousand times as fast as I can."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope's mouth twitched into something resembling a smile. Perhaps she was heavy handed with them.

"I wasn't talking down to you Vi or any of you. All of you did incredibly well from what I could see. Vi, my teacher once said that the best magic is as subtle as a tripwire and just as hard to detect. Don't think I look down on you because you're self taught or don't glow with power or something ridiculous like that. Why do you think I asked you to come? I never really learned charms and have little talent for them. We all have our strengths and weaknesses."

"I _needed_ training in order to make sure that I didn't accidently hurt someone innocent with my powers. Being linked to wind and weather is dangerous, especially coupled with magic. You saw what happened in the interrogation room. That was me in control. Imagine what would happen if I lost it." her expression was grim as she looked at each of them. 

"When I said tranq and restraint, I meant it literally guys. Weather controllers are as volital as the element they command. My main reason for having you there was to make sure that if I did lose it, no one would get hurt." she raked her hair back again, looking tired. "The case that made me join AEGIS was the one with Faust. Case number 90B-101A, if you're curious and want to have nightmares after going over it." she smiled, but it was without humour. "Seeing him alive, was not something I ever wanted to experience again."

She had come very close to losing it in that room, seeing Faust alive, brought those terrible memories of that house in Prauge back to the forefront. Hearing the screams of the dead in the stones, seeing the frozen faces.... She shivered and breathed, trying a meditation trick to force those images back into the mental box where she had put them before. It was only partly successful. Serial killer cases were never pleasant and that case had been worse than most. It had been the main reason why she had switched out of the FBI and taken Horatio Power's offer to join AEGIS.

"The Foundry does seem like our best bet at the moment, though." she added in agreement and smiled a little. "I think Barrington never anticipated your involvement or mine for that matter. We're relatively unknown quantities and that will be our advantage. Probably our ownly advantage."

ooc:
Who was Cholos?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2007)

(So how do you proceed in going after the Foundry?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Who was Cholos?




See the first post of the game.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 18, 2007)

"Hope you mentioned that you had contacts that had dealt with the Foundry, how soon can you contact them? And what exactly can they do for us?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

"Bit Basher, a few others. They can get us information alot faster than we can do it ourselves. Most of them are hackers and um involved in less than legal enterprises. Small timers mostly, but they can get us what we need for a price." she grinned a little. 

"Bit Basher especially did say that he had something big that he was willing to sell to the highest government bidder. I think we can maybe wrangle a deal with him. He owes me a few favors."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

"Lets do it then," Viridian agrees. "How do we contact him?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2007)

She flipped open her cellphone and dialed a number Bit Basher had set up. "Hey, Bit. That information you were willing to sell. My employers might be interested in aquiring it, if your price isn't too outrageous and the info is good."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She flipped open her cellphone and dialed a number Bit Basher had set up. "Hey, Bit. That information you were willing to sell. My employers might be interested in aquiring it, if your price isn't too outrageous and the info is good."




"Three times what you paid for the McRary case, and I can give you the verified money trail between the IRGC and the courier and assassin who ordered and paid for the device from The Foundry.  The end of that trail is the Foundary office where the product was ordered."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

Optic finally 'staggered' into the room, holding his head "Somebody get the number of that bus?  OW.  So where are we for info?  Anything me or my people can do to help?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2007)

"That's a thousand five Bit." Hope said quietly, "Let me get back to you. I need approval from my superiors."

She turned to the others and whoever from the Trust is there and relayed the info. "I think it's worth it, but I'm not the one holding the purse strings."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "That's a thousand five Bit." Hope said quietly, "Let me get back to you. I need approval from my superiors."
> 
> She turned to the others and whoever from the Trust is there and relayed the info. "I think it's worth it, but I'm not the one holding the purse strings."




Ms. White and Mr. Black nod a go-ahead.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 20, 2007)

Hope calls the hacker back. "Alright. You've got your money. It's being wired to the account as we speak. Now give me the info."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

"Optic!" Viridian goes over to him. "Are you all right?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope calls the hacker back. "Alright. You've got your money. It's being wired to the account as we speak. Now give me the info."





(The money btw would have been much higher than the number you mentioned, but it doesn't matter for story purposes, as the Trust would pay it anyway.)

BB says "Pleasure doing business with ya, as always.  I'll send the info to the usual place, and some original hard copies to the usual P.O. Box."

You get the info, detailing bank transfers and including extensive documentation. The trail ends at Credit Prinz in Zurich, the same place associated with the money sent by Barrington to the local Wolfsohn, Shepard, and Doe office.  BB has a pic from a bank surveillance camera of a young woman in a hat and sunglasses picking up the money in the form of bearer bonds.

Meanwhile, you are also all sent the Trust's dossier on The Foundry.  The Foundry is actually somewhat similar to The Trust.  Both are semi-secret, both have access to and sometimes sell advanced and alien technology, including teleportals, both have a highly-secret and highly-secure HQ and numerous satellite branches, and both have rely on extremely powerful and at least semi-sentient supercomputers for hacking and security.  Foundry bases are generally defended by Ai-operated security systems and security robots.  The only way to place and order at the Foundry is to be referred by a previous customer.  There is a known Foundry base beneath a mansion near Zurich, and the office of the purchasing agent in the city is known (It is a penthouse in an office building downtown), though again, you can't get in legitimately without a referral.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2007)

"I'm allright, lady green." Optic grinned at Viridian "Musta been hit hard though, last thing I remember is an alarm at the museum.  Um... Who's she?  and what did we just buy?"  He looks around and at Hope, still slightly confused.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 20, 2007)

"Aegis, and information about where Barrington sent money to the Foundry.  Amanda replies to Optic


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2007)

"The Foundry?  Foundry..." Optic thinks for a few seconds "So what're we thinking, pay them a visit?"

[sblock=ooc]
Eidetic memory & Well-informed to see if Optic can remember anybody he knows that's had dealings with the Foundry (Maybe Op-tec even?), and if that fails, would my connections/ contacts be able to pull something in? (Assuming we are thinking of 'infiltration'.)

Hope got us the info, maybe I can get us a referal?
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I'm allright, lady green." Optic grinned at Viridian "Musta been hit hard though, last thing I remember is an alarm at the museum.  Um... Who's she?  and what did we just buy?"  He looks around and at Hope, still slightly confused.




"Name's Hope Winters, I work for Aegis." she said and looked at the assembled information. "The Foundry is a good bet. I do suggest that we mind our manners there though. From what I understand, they tend to treat intruders and other impolite uncivilized types with lethal disapproval." she said, only halfway joking.

"Wolfsohn, Shepard, and Doe. Why is it that they seem to be behind almost transaction we've investigated so far in connection with this?" she asked outloud, almost to herself, considering the possibility of raiding their law offices. "I think we might have enough now to wrangle a warrent to search their offices and computers."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "The Foundry?  Foundry..." Optic thinks for a few seconds "So what're we thinking, pay them a visit?"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Eidetic memory & Well-informed to see if Optic can remember anybody he knows that's had dealings with the Foundry (Maybe Op-tec even?), and if that fails, would my connections/ contacts be able to pull something in? (Assuming we are thinking of 'infiltration'.)
> ...




I wouldn't think that Op-Tec would be buying and selling tech on the black market, but Optic would be well-connected enough in the technology industry in general to know people who would, and thus can make a Gather Info attempt as well as a Diplomacy(Connections) attempt.  Rolls....10 and 20, so 26 and 36.  Niiiice.  

Optic knows that a certain company in a related field,  Jorgensen Advanced Interfaces,  has used the Foundry before, and probably the Zurich office.  Optic easily manages to blackmail the CEO, Hans Jorgensen,  into providing a referral to that office.  Now you just need a fake order.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2007)

"What sort of order should we make?" Hope asks, grinning a little. "Maybe something that could get us into the Lighthouse without alerting Barrington? It wouldn't have to be big, some sort of jammer maybe... I'm no electronic expert."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "What sort of order should we make?" Hope asks, grinning a little. "Maybe something that could get us into the Lighthouse without alerting Barrington? It wouldn't have to be big, some sort of jammer maybe... I'm no electronic expert."




Ms White says "You're not planning on actually taking delivery are you?  I don't think we can actually buy things from them.  Can't you just use a idea to get in and then take them down?"


----------



## Raylis (Oct 21, 2007)

"It would be poetic if we purchased something from the Foundry, an organization that Barrington used, to break into a facility that Barrington took over using a gizmo he purchased from the Foundry.   Amanda says with a shrug,  "We could always write a check and make sure it bounces...does the Foundry take checks?"  she says humerously


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "It would be poetic if we purchased something from the Foundry, an organization that Barrington used, to break into a facility that Barrington took over using a gizmo he purchased from the Foundry.   Amanda says with a shrug,  "We could always write a check and make sure it bounces...does the Foundry take checks?"  she says humerously




"...if they even can make such a thing.  Its not as much about getting on undetected as getting on at all.  The Lighthouse is guarded by a shield, so they'd have to find a way to get them to open it up over the entryway...and we can't interfere with its overall function or we'll risk killing the Freedom League."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2007)

[sblock]Ms White says "You're not planning on actually taking delivery are you? I don't think we can actually buy things from them. Can't you just use a idea to get in and then take them down?"[/sblock]

"Lemme ask you this. If we tried that with the Trust, would you believe us?" Hope asked seriously. "We have to make it believable in order for us to get in. So that means, we are going to at least have to put a down payment on it, as well as making the final payment. We won't be able to take on their main base, wherever it is, nor are we likely going to be able to invade this one without major, major help." 


"So. Let's say we need a device that can bypass the sheilds without disrupting them. And we need it fairly small. We don't have to outright say that it's for busting through the Lighthouse defenses, but if we had to we could. That would work. And if we actually had to buy the thing, at least we can use it for something good and worthwhile, unlike alot of the things the Foundry usually creates." Hope shrugged. 

Morals were all well and good, but when stacked up against a meglomaniac bent on world domination.... Well. She was willing to do what it took to stop said maniac. She thought pragmatically, but deep down, she knew she was dancing on a knife's edge between doing what was easy and what was hard.

"So next question. Once we get in, what are we going to do?" she asked, knowing that most of them might have an idea, like she did, but nothing concrete.


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2007)

Shooting Star awakens with a start (around the same time as Optic).  _Good time to wake up._  She takes several deep breaths as she catches up on the situation.




> "So. Let's say we need a device that can bypass the sheilds without disrupting them. And we need it fairly small. We don't have to outright say that it's for busting through the Lighthouse defenses, but if we had to we could. That would work. And if we actually had to buy the thing, at least we can use it for something good and worthwhile, unlike alot of the things the Foundry usually creates." Hope shrugged




"How would that work?  Is it in the Foundry's best interest to sell something that lets someone get to the Lighthouse right now?  They're not going to let you buy a gun from them and then shoot them with it - in strategic terms.  Aren't they going to start figuring out who's behind that kind of request?  Super-science devices mean super-geniuses; people or thinking machines with more brainpower than our team combined.  I don't think they're going to be fooled for long."

She sighs.  "Besides, you don't want to be totally reliant on a device that you buy without really understanding.  Why don't you call your hacker friend back and ask him how well a script kiddie would do running against him?  Having some power doesn't confer mastery."

"Finally, I don't think we could win.  Nitro and I were barely even inconveniencing Barrington; he swatted down like a bug despite my mostly trying to dodge.  Control Freak can set up  floating mini-bomb traps.  Plus they have hostages.  Plus they'll be in control of the facilities protecting us from outer space.  Plus reinforcements went up there.  Plus some of our powers might not be operating normally - how's that weather control stuff work outside Earth's atmosphere?"  _And, in my nightmare, I couldn't fly at all up there._ 

"We could just kill ourselves here, since there's less of a chance that the Freedom Leauge dies along with us that way," she snaps.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2007)

"Point taken." Hope said wryly, well aware of the risks. They were far, far from ready to do that. "We were mostly just throwing around ideas on some sort of device that the Foundry could build for us, so we could get in and scout the place out. Invasion and outright attack is way down on my list of possible things to get myself and those around me killed." she looked down at her computer again, mulling over the data the did have on the Foundry.

"From what I can see here, the Foundry is mostly a neutral entitity. They'll build anything for anybody if that person has the right amount of cash. They're not much concerned about politics or who is good or evil. They'll sell weapons to one side, then go right ahead and sell weapons to the other side. The Trust itself while it does have some ties to the Freedom League is an independant operation and I doubt that the Foundry will have much more on us than we do on them." 

She said and smiled slightly. "What we're doing now is gathering data and analyzing it as quickly as we can. Once we get inside the Foundry, we can politely ask what sort of weapon Barrington bought from them, perhaps with an interest in buying one ourselves. That might work. Especially if we offer to pay for the information."

_*Money, greed and lust for power. It doesn't matter if the crook is super or not, those qualities drive them all. We need to use that to our advantage.*_ Hope thought to herself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Point taken." Hope said wryly, well aware of the risks. They were far, far from ready to do that. "We were mostly just throwing around ideas on some sort of device that the Foundry could build for us, so we could get in and scout the place out. Invasion and outright attack is way down on my list of possible things to get myself and those around me killed." she looked down at her computer again, mulling over the data the did have on the Foundry.
> 
> "From what I can see here, the Foundry is mostly a neutral entitity. They'll build anything for anybody if that person has the right amount of cash. They're not much concerned about politics or who is good or evil. They'll sell weapons to one side, then go right ahead and sell weapons to the other side. The Trust itself while it does have some ties to the Freedom League is an independant operation and I doubt that the Foundry will have much more on us than we do on them."
> 
> ...




Ms. White says "As far as we know, the Foundry does not know about the Trust.  They know about some of our other teams and subsidiaries, but only as their fronts.  As far as attacking the Foundry, their main base will be hard to assault, but you shouldn't rule out their outposts, especially if we can find Barrington's order or the device itself.  They are well-defended, but fighting IS what most of you are best at."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2007)

Viridian nods, a little relieved that things came back to the real reason they were doing this.

"I don't think they'll share information about what Barrington ordered willingly. They'd lose customers who value their privacy...which is probably all of them. But once we're in a position where Optic can gain access to their systems, we can make a raid for the information, then get out. All we have to worry about is getting in...which it seems like we've basically got a plan for already. What we order doesn't matter, as long as it's big enough to get us an audience. Then, of course, we'll have to protect Optic while he does his thing...and if they detect him, it might get pretty rough with all those weird weapons floating around."

She takes a deep breath and adds, "Ms White, while we're doing that, can the Trust work up some technical data about the Lighthouse? What we know of its defenses, shields, and so on. It'll give us a starting point, though we can probably assume that Control Freak's modified things by now."

"So if we're agreed on that, then the next step is to place the order. We're working through a legitimate businessman, so it shouldn't be something stupid, like a deathray. Probably something illegal and high tech, but of use to someone in his position. A cloaked spy satellite maybe, or something along those lines."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2007)

"Mmm. You're probably right. Wishful thinking on my part." Hope chuckled. "I'm more used to dealing with people who would sell their own mother for a bent nickle, then super-villian types with a sense of honor."

"Alright. Let's do this," she said firmly.


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "But once we're in a position where Optic can gain access to their systems, we can make a raid for the information, then get out. All we have to worry about is getting in...which it seems like we've basically got a plan for already. What we order doesn't matter, as long as it's big enough to get us an audience. Then, of course, we'll have to protect Optic while he does his thing...and if they detect him, it might get pretty rough with all those weird weapons floating around."
> 
> "So if we're agreed on that, then the next step is to place the order. We're working through a legitimate businessman, so it shouldn't be something stupid, like a deathray. Probably something illegal and high tech, but of use to someone in his position. A cloaked spy satellite maybe, or something along those lines."




"I can write up some intrusion programs or tweak ones we already have to help Optic out.  If we have some time to set up, I can also throw out a bunch of 'mines' to cover us.  Too bad it's probably not possible to sneak a whole bunch of preprogrammed orbs in with us in case of emergency."

_It's not a sense of honor.  It's the ability to think and act beyond the immediate situation.  Selling out for a nickel is no good if it costs you a dollar the next day.  Unless you really the nickel right away because you don't have other money._


----------



## Elric (Oct 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "So next question. Once we get in, what are we going to do?" she asked, knowing that most of them might have an idea, like she did, but nothing concrete.




"I'll probably kick butt, take names, and let the rest of you figure out how to do all of the tedious computer stuff."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Then, of course, we'll have to protect Optic while he does his thing...and if they detect him, it might get pretty rough with all those weird weapons floating around."




"Yeah- I'll take on gigantic robots any day, but "atomizing death rays" aren't my favorite."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

Hope laughed. "I'll probably be right there with you. As far as electronics are concerned, I tend to leave it to the greek squad." she said, referring to the tech and IT department in AEGIS.

Alot of people thought that solving crimes was a solitary occupation. Generally speaking, that wasn't the case. On most cases, it took a team to solve it and lots of expertise from different areas to bring a criminal or criminals to justice. Her talents, she knew ran to investigation and laying the smack down on the more um... unruly criminal types like White Knight and Faust. Hope just prayed that this team had what it took to take down Barrington.

If not.

The AEGIS agent firmly pushed that thought aside. They had to solve this. They had to stop Barrington.

Hope looked once more at the data they had on the Foundry. "We're probably are going to need some sort of shield for Optic, something that will take a number of blasts. Once this gets hot, we're most likely are going to be drawn away from him by their defenses. And it's going to have to be unobtrusive. Maybe magical?" she mused. "They wouldn't be looking for anything magical surrounding a high tech business man."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

"I could make some kind of warding talisman," Viridian muses. "Kind of like my amulet, but probably not quite as powerful, and it wouldn't last very long once you turned it on...hopefully long enough though."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

"That will work." Hope said. "If you need help with it, I'll give you a hand." she said, knowing that creating such an amulet would be somewhat draining on any magicker, even if it was temporary. What she was really offering was giving some of her own magical energy to the project.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I could make some kind of warding talisman," Viridian muses. "Kind of like my amulet, but probably not quite as powerful, and it wouldn't last very long once you turned it on...hopefully long enough though."




(Optic is at his caps, so you can't really do that.  Basically, M&M isnt a buffing item game.  You'd have to work around that a bit.  Remember though that Hope can put up an ice wall at will, which might absorb a few hits anyway.)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 22, 2007)

Optic gulped nervously when they started talking about throwing magic on him.
"Uh, are you guys.. sure about that?  I mean, that's not really necessary, I don't have to be in physical contact with the computer system, I can just hide behind the brick wall over there." He jabbed a thumb at Nitro "I'll be fine."  He bit his lower lip and glanced over at Viridian, his eyes almost apologetic.  "Besides, if they DO find the magic, they'll be even less inclined to trust us, right?"

_No offense, I'm just not that comfortable with magic._ He thought to himself.

"And on that note, if we're just sending in a 'high tech business man' to find something, what excuse are we going to give them for my rather.. large and diverse entourage?" He tried to steer the conversation away from the magic.  "There's a lot of stuff we have to cover.  How we're getting everybody in, what exactly I'll be looking for, How we'll be getting OUT, whether or not we can hide our powers from whatever scanners they may have..." Optic trailed off and glanced around, looking for suggestions.

*OOC: Cap problem solved.  Optic's kinda Magi-phobic anyways.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

"Well. Most powerful business men do have bodyguards, secretaries and various go-fers when they go on business trips right?" Hope asked casually. "Nitro can be your body guard. Nightweaver, Viridian, Shoot Star and I can be your humble, overworked minions." she grinned. "Just don't ask me to wear a mini skirt or stilletos. Those things are torture devices for the feet."

ooc
Magic phobic? What did somebody slip a hex in Optic's orange juice when he was a kiddie?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

(well, a "ward" could be any number of defenses...doesn't have to be Protection.  But no matter now)

"Well...huh. Most of the solutions I can offer to those questions would be magical," Viridian says, spreading her arms. "Invisibility spells, that sort of thing."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

"Viridian, do you know how to work teleportation spells? Most of my quick access arsenal is either offensive or defensive." Hope asked. "Teleportation could work for a quick getaway, if you do know how to cast something along those lines and since the Foundry would most likely be scanning for technology based weaponry/defenses, magical ones might slip by."


----------



## Elric (Oct 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Nitro can be your body guard. Nightweaver, Viridian, Shoot Star and I can be your humble, overworked minions."




"I might be a little too well known to be a bodyguard.  Though if we're in Europe, I don't think I have as many fans over there.  I'd probably have to go incognito.  But this might not be the best plan- I mean, isn't this the plot of like a million movies.  What's the chance they've never seen any of them?"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 22, 2007)

Optic nodded to Nitro's questions "He's right, 'Hiding in plain sight' isn't all it's cracked up to be.  A Disguise could work."  He then turned back to hope  "Sounds like a solid base, and I'll drop the stilletos, but would YOU believe a businessman of my calibur to have women following me around in anything OTHER than miniskirts?" He grinned jokingly.  "Seriously, though, I'll give on the teleportation as a way out if it's our only way.. Just promise me you won't scatter my atoms across the countryside, k?" He chuckles nervously and looked at Viridian.

OOC: No, just a real science-oriented guy who's iffy about Magic.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

Viridian shakes her head, but smiles a little wryly. "My teleportation doesn't work that way, Optic. You never come apart in the first place, so there's no scattering."

"Anyway, Hope, I do know a spell. It makes a sympathy between any two doors...it links them, so one opens up into the other. The good part is that as long as they're both open, the gate is open and any number of people can use it, over theoretically any distance. The bad part is that there does have to be a door where you're going...so you can't jump into the Gobi desert for example...and it takes some time to set up. About a minute or so, for me to make the ritual diagrams and sigils of binding."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

"Good and I was thinking of disguises of some sort, though fairly simple. In my experience, I've found that the more complex something is, the greater the chance of it fouling up at some point." she chuckled a little.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 22, 2007)

"If he does have to hack under fire I could always blanket the area around him darkness. They may not be able to target him and it would give him some cover. Optic, you said earlier that you can work in the dark, correct? 

If we have to get out of there fast I could try to Shadow walk all of us out...I've never done more then one person before but... Amanda says.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

"I can also create walls of ice and produce a thunderstorm complete with hail pretty much anywhere, not just outside." Hope remarked, the air turning cold around her hand as she produced a hand sized shard of ice out of thin air as way of example. "I can sort of 'see' in the dark too. It's mostly based on sensing the air flow around objects and people. Kinda like blind sight or tremor sense, only instead of vibrations in the earth, it's vibrations in the air. "


ooc
I exchanged Obscure (fog) with sense air flow. Hope that's alright.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

"How are you doing that?" Viridian asks Hope curiously.

"I can tell it's magical, but you're not casting any spells..."


----------



## Victim (Oct 22, 2007)

"Can you set up the link in advance?" Megan asks Viridian.  "We could have an escape already setup, or reinforcements waiting in a safe location so if someone can't pull off the disguise, they can still help in an emergency."

"My powers are probably more detectable than average - elevated heartrate, body temperature, etc wouldn't be difficult to find.  Those aren't especially dangerous seeming though."

She's somewhat distressed at the fashions required for their disguises.  "I'm not really comfortable wearing those kinds of clothes.  If we have to fight, mini-skirts aren't what I'd call ideal for flying.  Can't technical people wear more casual clothes?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

"Don't worry, mini-skirts are only for the nubile secretary types. I think that all of us could pass with normal business attire." Hope remarked.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

"Mmmm...not REALLY," Viridian muses. "Time's part of the formula. When I do the markings, I have to align the doors in space and time, at the moment of the opening. I could do the markings, open the doors and leave them open, I guess...but if anyone came along and closed it, I'd have to start over. Or..." she thinks. "I suppose it'd be possible to set it up to link at a moment in the future, but we'd have to be there right on time, or I'd have to start over."

She shrugs. "Plus, that's a new version of the spell. Couldn't promise it'd work the first time I tried it."

"Anyway, I -have- been working on a variation of my costume magic that'll let me create more...flexible looks. I might be able to use it for a disguise once I'm inside."

(go go Exp Spendy! )


----------



## Victim (Oct 22, 2007)

"Okay, too bad.  Having time as a variable makes sense,"  Megan muses out loud.  _New tricks and variations?  So fast._  "Wait, so the worst that happens if you screw up the experimental version is that it doesn't work?"

"Some of us might be a bit young for business attire.  On the other hand, Optic is young for his position, so relatively youthful employees makes some sense too."


----------



## Elric (Oct 24, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> ""Some of us might be a bit young for business attire.  On the other hand, Optic is young for his position, so relatively youthful employees makes some sense too."




"I can call Melina"  (Nitro's girlfriend and former manager of his wrestling team) "if we need input on clothes.  Our team outfits on MNM were her specialty"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2007)

_*No way in hell am I getting into anything resembling tights. *_ Hope thought to herself. *I became a Fed so I could do my part without having to resort to masks.* 

She knew a part of the reason why she went for a badge instead of a cape was that she didn't really know herself, where she came from, who she was. Every time she tried to remember, tried to get past waking up in a hospital with strange adults hovering over her, she couldn't. All there was was darkness, a blank wall that she couldn't climb or burrow under. She shook her head, for someone who couldn't forget anything, this was troubling. Was it a spell? Or just her own subconscious blocking something too horrible to even remember?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "How are you doing that?" Viridian asks Hope curiously.
> 
> "I can tell it's magical, but you're not casting any spells..."




"I'm not exactly sure myself. I guess the term 'will makes your reality' applies here. Ms. White might have better answers than me, truth be told, I'm only about four years out of apprenticehood myself." she grinned wolfishly at the young witch. "What I told Faust about 'children and prey' applied as much to you guys as to me," 

She shrugged. "If you want to analyze it, you can. I really don't know how I do it." she said quite honestly as the shard of ice twisted into an infinity symbol, a common symbol in magic and other fields. The air swirled around it, as she let the ice sculpture go and it hovered in front of them, she was really just letting both Ms. White and Viridian analyze what she was doing. She slowly let it drop into a nearby ornamental dish.

"In any case. Back to the problem at hand. So. We tell them we want a cloaked spy satelite. Once we get in, Optic will 'jack' into their system while we draw fire away from him if they notice. Hopefully, they won't and we can do this quietly." she smiled again at Nitro. "You're not getting me into anything resembling tights or skinsuits."

"As far as disguises go, I'm going to have to rely on good old fashioned mundane ones. We really don't have the time for me to set up a ritual glammor."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2007)

Ms. White says "So are you ready to go?  We've arranged for you to take one of our planes to a private airport outside Zurich, and booked a hotel suite.  Once settled in you can go meet the Foundry guy.  The longer we wait, the more likely it is that Barrington's order is completed."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2007)

Viridian looks like she wants to say something else to Hope, but White's speech snaps her out of it. She nods. 

"I'm ready."


----------



## Victim (Oct 24, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I'm not exactly sure myself. I guess the term 'will makes your reality' applies here.
> "




"Yeah, like the phrase doesn't apply to pretty much all powers that aren't direct physical alterations."  _She's starting to piss me off._

Megan replies to Miss White: "I guess I'm ready.  We can finalize some things on the ... plane."  She whines, "Isn't there some other way for me to get there?"

"Optic, are there any programs you want me to work on to help your hack?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Yeah, like the phrase doesn't apply to pretty much all powers that aren't direct physical alterations."  _She's starting to piss me off._
> 
> Megan replies to Miss White: "I guess I'm ready.  We can finalize some things on the ... plane."  She whines, "Isn't there some other way for me to get there?"
> 
> "Optic, are there any programs you want me to work on to help your hack?"




Ms. White asks "So what's your deal with planes, anyway?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ms. White asks "So what's your deal with planes, anyway?"




Megan fidgets with her pony tail while answering.  "A lot of people are afraid of flying.  It's a common phobia," she says defensively.  "And planes work so differently from the way I do things... I don't like just being in some vehicle I can't readily leave, especially with the whole burning crash thing."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan fidgets with her pony tail while answering.  "A lot of people are afraid of flying.  It's a common phobia," she says defensively.  "And planes work so differently from the way I do things... I don't like just being in some vehicle I can't readily leave, especially with the whole burning crash thing."




"I understand, Teleporting is one of my primary powers, so the whole flying thing is kinda strange to me," she said.

With that, everyone goes to the plane.  Presumably Optic flies it, though most of the time he can be in the cabin.  The autopilot is very good, and interfaces easily with his visor.

(Now What?)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2007)

ooc
We wait until we get there. Then spring into heroic action. Or maybe not as the case may be.     

IC:
Hope mostly keeps to herself, reviewing her own notes, trying to figure out exactly what Barrington is planning. 

"What the hell is Wolfson, Sheppard and Doe doing in all of this?" she flagged the information and sent out more feelers in that direction, using what contacts she could to ferret it out. She also put in a request for a search on their Freedom City offices as well as the offices involved in the money transfer, giving her boss what information she had on them. If they survived the confrontation with the Foundry, she would make sure that they would be in on that little tet-a-tet.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 24, 2007)

"How long will the flight to Zurich take? I'd feel in the way going without my powers.  Amanda says.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "How long will the flight to Zurich take? I'd feel in the way going without my powers.  Amanda says.




(A few hours, so you'll be fine, but you wont be able to meet with the guy until tomorrow morning anyway)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2007)

The Trust thinks better of leaving you alone completely, and sends a few of Black's men, with Darkwater cover identities, with you.  One is a pilot, another a communications specialist, and three others are standard fighter-types.  They guard the plane and coordinate communications.

The flight to Zurich Airport only takes a few hours.  You land in a private airport, where the Turst has rented a hanger for a few days.  A rented van is waiting there, too.  Black's pilot says "We'll guard he plane, anchor your comms, and monitor the police scanners and such.  If you need emergency extraction, we can pick you up from any high rooftop."

Reservations have already been made at a hotel downtown, directly across the street from the office building where the Foundry office, run by a man named Heinrich Wagner.  You have a 10am appointment.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

"I may need help breaking through their security, it's gonna be tight.  Anything you've got that could help would be great."  Optic tells Megan before they leave.  Hopefully thinking of it will help keep her distracted, he knows what it's like to be scared of something that others treat so normally.

In Zurich, Optic gets & studies some maps of the area around the Foundry, and the route they'll take to get there, so he's got a few escape points ready, and then checks on Megan's progress, seeing if she needs any help. (Computers+16).


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2007)

Hope finishes typing up her reports and warrent requests and sent them on to the appropriate people and snaps her laptop shut. She leans back, rubbing her eyes tiredly. "Y'know, dealing with crazy serial killers and insane bombers isn't so bad after you deal with super powered meglomaniacs," she said outloud to no one particular and sees if anyone else needs help. If they don't, she'll catch some sleep, before they have to start wrecking things. She knows she will have to be at her sharpest in the next confrontation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I may need help breaking through their security, it's gonna be tight.  Anything you've got that could help would be great."  Optic tells Megan before they leave.  Hopefully thinking of it will help keep her distracted, he knows what it's like to be scared of something that others treat so normally.
> 
> In Zurich, Optic gets & studies some maps of the area around the Foundry, and the route they'll take to get there, so he's got a few escape points ready, and then checks on Megan's progress, seeing if she needs any help. (Computers+16).




Do you mean the office in the city, or the big one under the mansion outside the city?


----------



## Victim (Oct 25, 2007)

"Are clothes going to provided?  I couldn't fit another outfit into my pouches with the extra gear you provided?" Shooting Star asks.

On the flight, she'll write programs to help Optic's efforts.  (Take 10 to hit the 20 DC, write programs to assist Optic's Find File and Defeat Security computer checks against the Foundry).   "Yeah, hacking the Foundry...  You know, I don't ordinarily hack things," she admits.  "Anyway, I have a few ideas.  I'm working on a subtle little attack routine - it ought to look like a scan.  The hit to their system isn't that much, but anything serious probably won't get through.  It's the Foundry - they're going to have an AI defense, who knows what else.  Even getting a little thing through will be tough - probably the best thing going for it is that it'll be a low priority defense, like taking a punch since you're more worried about dodging the death ray."  _Or maybe a blast of fire._  "It should provide an edge, but I'm not even an ordinary genius.  Going head to head with the products of super genius inventors isn't really my thing."  She seems glad to have a few distractions.  "My other idea is just a search tool - I combined some of the Trust's programs with variations on the pathfinding tricks I use.  It ought to be able to help find the files relating to Barrington regardless of what kind of crazy architecture and file types they use."

(technobabble off )

After finishing her programs (should take 2 hours), Megan continues poking at her computer, eventually sighing and printing off a document.  "I need some people who don't mind using their real names to sign this for me."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 25, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Are clothes going to provided?  I couldn't fit another outfit into my pouches with the extra gear you provided?" Shooting Star asks.
> 
> On the flight, she'll write programs to help Optic's efforts.  (Take 10 to hit the 20 DC, write programs to assist Optic's Find File and Defeat Security computer checks against the Foundry).   "Yeah, hacking the Foundry...  You know, I don't ordinarily hack things," she admits.  "Anyway, I have a few ideas.  I'm working on a subtle little attack routine - it ought to look like a scan.  The hit to their system isn't that much, but anything serious probably won't get through.  It's the Foundry - they're going to have an AI defense, who knows what else.  Even getting a little thing through will be tough - probably the best thing going for it is that it'll be a low priority defense, like taking a punch since you're more worried about dodging the death ray."  _Or maybe a blast of fire._  "It should provide an edge, but I'm not even an ordinary genius.  Going head to head with the products of super genius inventors isn't really my thing."  She seems glad to have a few distractions.  "My other idea is just a search tool - I combined some of the Trust's programs with variations on the pathfinding tricks I use.  It ought to be able to help find the files relating to Barrington regardless of what kind of crazy architecture and file types they use."
> 
> ...




 "Why do you need real names?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 25, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Why do you need real names?"




Megan clears her throat.  "It seemed like a good time to update my will, so I need witnesses."  _I'm only 2 for 2 on nearly dying in our fights.  _


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

Optic sighed as he sat beside Megan.  "You're NOT going to die, understand?  Now, we do go into some pretty heavy situations, but trust me when I say there's ALWAYS a way out.  Speaking of which, I've been working on that.  I've got a few escape routes planned, though I don't yet have access to Foundry Blueprints, so I don't know their inner layout."

He looked down at her will and then back up at her "and it's Jack Carson"

*OOC to DM: Both would be nice, but what's needed would be whichever one we're heading to first*


----------



## Elric (Oct 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> He looked down at her will and then back up at her "and it's Jack Carson"




"John Hennigan.  But really, I'm not so good at signing anything besides 'Johnny Nitro' at this point.  What does a capital H look like again?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic sighed as he sat beside Megan.  "You're NOT going to die, understand?  Now, we do go into some pretty heavy situations, but trust me when I say there's ALWAYS a way out.  Speaking of which, I've been working on that.  I've got a few escape routes planned, though I don't yet have access to Foundry Blueprints, so I don't know their inner layout."
> 
> He looked down at her will and then back up at her "and it's Jack Carson"
> 
> *OOC to DM: Both would be nice, but what's needed would be whichever one we're heading to first*




"Well, it's not exactly plan A,"  she replies.  "But just ignoring the risks we're running seems stupid.  I've come closer to death more often since midnight than I have in the whole rest of the month of solo stuff and that's not exactly safe itself."  _Of course things have always worked out so the handsome, millionare genius has his ways out.  No, sometimes your best effort isn't enough and you'll break before the situation bends.  That's why not everyone gets to successful.  Besides, some things are worse than death, so death would be the way out._  "Besides, you may have missed the word UPDATE - this isn't something new.  I'm just changing my statements and a few minor details.  Just sign the damn thing and don't worry about it."

"I'm Megan."  Those looking at her document will see her last name too.  "That should be all the signatures I need, so you don't need to say anything you don't want to.  And you shouldn't feel obligated either."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2007)

ooc
I assume that Hope hasn't wandered off to bed quite yet. 
"Well, you know my name," she joked a little, trying to lighten the mood some. "Some of my counterparts in the agency were once soldiers. They always said that the worst part of war was the waiting _before_ the fight because that's when your mind is free to go over and over the 'what if' scenarios and such." she said quietly. "Once your in the heat of the fight, you don't have the time to think." she shook herself a little. 

"Hopefully they won't realize that they're being hacked and we can do this quietly. But if not, we are prepared for that." she smiled a little, knowing the odds of survival as well as the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

"Thessally," Viridian says, feeling some pressure to join in. The costume now feeling awkward, she lets it fade, revealing her frumpier college girl self. "And don't worry...we'll look out for each other. You'll be okay."

She yawns. "I'd better get cracking on some of these new spells though..."

(Coming soon in the OOC thread!)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic sighed as he sat beside Megan.  "You're NOT going to die, understand?  Now, we do go into some pretty heavy situations, but trust me when I say there's ALWAYS a way out.  Speaking of which, I've been working on that.  I've got a few escape routes planned, though I don't yet have access to Foundry Blueprints, so I don't know their inner layout."
> 
> He looked down at her will and then back up at her "and it's Jack Carson"
> 
> *OOC to DM: Both would be nice, but what's needed would be whichever one we're heading to first*




Well, you are accross the stret form the building with the first.  The second is out in the eountry.  Your ultimate goal is probably to gain access to the second place.


----------



## Victim (Oct 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> I assume that Hope hasn't wandered off to bed quite yet.
> "Well, you know my name," she joked a little, trying to lighten the mood some.




_No, I forgot it.  And I'm not sure you're in our team phone number list._



> "Some of my counterparts in the agency were once soldiers. They always said that the worst part of war was the waiting _before_ the fight because that's when your mind is free to go over and over the 'what if' scenarios and such." she said quietly. "Once your in the heat of the fight, you don't have the time to think." she shook herself a little.




"I haven't found either of those to be true.  I do have time to think, plan, and worry even in the middle of fight.  And its afterwards that I feel the worst."



> "Thessally," Viridian says, feeling some pressure to join in. The costume now feeling awkward, she lets it fade, revealing her frumpier college girl self. "And don't worry...we'll look out for each other. You'll be okay."




_Dang it.  How can this go more wrong?_  "I thought we weren't doing this sort of thing.  Anyway, we still have to work on our cover identity things."

She turns to Optic, "If we're all supposed to be employed by your company, we need back dated personel files, emails, money stuff, records for hiring Darkwater Security, etc.  The Foundry is probably going to do some checking for their own security."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2007)

"You're probably right." she shook her head in chagrin. She should have thought of that. Most could hear that chagrin clearly in her voice.

Ever since she learned that Faust was still alive, she had focused in on him. Once he was in custody, she had turned her attention to gathering evidence on Barrington. Sometimes, it wasn't a good thing to be so... intent on something. 

Like her old teacher said. The devil was in the details.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _No, I forgot it.  And I'm not sure you're in our team phone number list._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zeta Black Two -- the comm guy -- he had said his name was Jacobson -- messages in "The Darkwater records are long since taken care of.  All Trust logistics has paper trails back to our front companies.  The central computer in the Core does it all automatically.  As far as your Op-Tec stuff, I can order up the files from the Core AI as long as Optic can plant them in all the right places."


----------



## Victim (Oct 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Zeta Black Two -- the comm guy -- he had said his name was Jacobson -- messages in "The Darkwater records are long since taken care of.  All Trust logistics has paper trails back to our front companies.  The central computer in the Core does it all automatically.  As far as your Op-Tec stuff, I can order up the files from the Core AI as long as Optic can plant them in all the right places."




Megan smiles uneasily, "Yeah, I figured you had your cover identities all set up.  I meant the records of Optic's company hiring your firm."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2007)

"No problem on either front, I can input the info from anywhere in the world, and I have the authority to hire pretty much whoever I want, so there'll be no questioning my hiring of Darkwater.  At least, not internally."  Optic made a mental note to get that done asap.  

"And by the way, I know some of you are probably thinking that sharing our information is dangerous, but I think it's more dangerous NOT to know each other at this point.  Think about it, if one of us gets taken and interogated, and they DO manage to extract information, then they'll know how to get us anyways.  Through the Trust, through our super-identities, they've got some pretty good resources at their disposal.  Now, I'm not saying we should be revealing details about our 'normal' lives to each other, but we DO need to build trust and companionship.  Teamwork.  The first time we went in somewhere, we lost one of our own because we didn't know each other, didn't work together.  She was used to being on her own, not relying on others.  We can't afford a similar mistake again."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope nodded in agreement. "He is right, you know. Barrington isn't doing this alone, he probably has teams of minions working for him. If we don't start trusting each other, those teams are going to make short work of us."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2007)

Optic' sends Jacobson the specs for Op-Tec documents, and its doesn't take long for the Core AI to produce the necessary files for Optic to plant.

He also notes that regarding escape plans, the way out of the building are the stairs and elevators, plus --  from the floorplans on file with the city -- the staircase goes to the roof, where you guys can have the plane pick you up.  Speaking of the plane, there is enough room, in the form of extensive grassy areas,  around the mansion for the plane to pick you up there, too.

Unless you want to do else first, you go to your meeting the next morning.  You have to use the dedicated penthouse elevator.  On the 30 floor trip, Optic looks around and notices that there is a camera in the ceiling, and vents in the walls near the floor.  The vents are attached to small tanks with some poison warnings on them.

When you get to the top, the elevator opens into the living room of a richly-appointed penthouse.  A beautiful Swiss  woman in a revealing dress greets you.  "Gruzi!" she says enthusiastically.  "I'm Clara!  Welcome to ..well, you know."  She points to an impeccably-groomed man in a three thousand dollar suit.  "This is Mr. Heinrich Wagner, and"  pointing to a young, weasily-looking man next to him  "his associate Viktor von Krup. Anyone want  coffee?  Tea?  Anything?"

There are also two extremely large men standing around.  Optic can tell that they are heavily-armored androids.

Viridian senses that Clara is magical in some way.

Wagner and Von Krup get up and greet you.  Wagner says "Please, sit down.  Tell us what your business is here."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope takes in the area in a way that makes it seem like she's not really paying much attention to anything other than the conversation at hand, a trick she picked up from her old teacher Henry. 

She busies herself with trying to come up with different escape routes and plans of attack should the unthinkable occur. She wishes she could have brought her gun. And an army to go along with it.

Right now, the best thing she can do is let Optic to the talking. At this point, she's there if things go wrong. Which, given their luck is probably going to happen sooner or later. Probably sooner. 

Hope shakes her head at the offer of refreshments. Considering the little tasteful touches of the elevator appointments, she doesn't trust these guys further than she can spit.

ooc
What does Hope see/sense?
(+10)............. Notice
(+07)............ Sense Motive
(+13)............ Concentration
(+15)............. Knowledge: Arcane Lore
(+15)............. Investigate
Master Plan
Eidetic Memory
Magical Awareness (13 base power)
Feature: Rapid Investigator: Can Use Investigate at 10x Speed (Quickness, Limited 2: Investigate)
Whisper of the Past 4........ ( 13 base power Postcognition, uncontrolled) 
If you want to be mean.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2007)

Viridian, dressed in a smart business suit that goes with Optic's garb, just keeps the bland, neutrally pleasant smile on her face as she tries to both stay alert without -looking- like she's trying to stay alert. Figuring that she may be the only one, maybe Hope too, who can tell Clara's more than what she seems, Thess especially keeps an eye on her...though only out of her peripheral vision so as not to stare.


----------



## Elric (Oct 27, 2007)

Nitro, in his presumed role as "muscle", tries to draw himself up to his full height and appear equally imposing, since he doesn't know that the other extremely large men are androids.  Of course, he might do the same even knowing that they're androids.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 27, 2007)

Optic holds up an electronic datapad with the specs for what he wants from his new 'cloaked spy satelite'
"But first, I'm sure you're aware that, as a legitimate businessman in the states, I have an image to uphold.  What kind of assurances do you give or precautions do you take to make sure nobody else will know about my purchase, or have access to the records?"

[sblock=ooc]
For future reference since they may come up during the conversation: 
Diplomacy+16, Sense Motive + 16, Knowledge:Business+9, All Knowledges+5

Also, I'm not the best 'negotiator' IRL, so if anybody else has any suggestions for how to get through this, feel free to share your input, otherwise I'll do my best.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2007)

ooc
Optic's social stats are better than Hope's at this point. Not sure what she can do to help.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic holds up an electronic datapad with the specs for what he wants from his new 'cloaked spy satelite'
> "But first, I'm sure you're aware that, as a legitimate businessman in the states, I have an image to uphold.  What kind of assurances do you give or precautions do you take to make sure nobody else will know about my purchase, or have access to the records?"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> ...




(Rolls some stuff: Still RP as best you can, but you shouldn't have to personally have an amazing diplomacy score any more than Elric should have to be able to lift 5 tons)

"Each office is tied to a production facility, with state-of-the-art physical and computer security, all coordinated by a site-specific AI unit.  Few could threaten such security.  Nonetheless, we offer limited tours of our local facilities once the deal is set and you have provided the money for your order. This order is large enough that you cna qualify for the tour if you pay in advance.  This will be an expensive order.  It will run about $12 million."


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2007)

(I don't think the poison gas tanks were visible without some sort of X-Ray vision)

Shooting Star lets the other ladies select appropriate clothing, but adds gloves.  She'll also take a laptop computer (if available).

Megan seems to pay more attention to the expensive furnishings, fussing with her clothes, and her thoughts than to potential dangers.  _If know/figure out why we're actually here, they'll still invite us to their other facility to set us more at ease and so they can ambush us in an isolated area.  A super fight in the middle of the city would probably attract unwanted attention to their operation. Let's hope those files hold up - someone should have mentioned it way before I did though.  There's just so much money here.  I wonder if Optic does big international deals like this often?  Maybe if my programs work well, I try to get a real job with his company.  But this Trust thing is taking up most of my time._



> "Gruzi!" she says enthusiastically. "I'm Clara! Welcome to ..well, you know." She points to an impeccably-groomed man in a three thousand dollar suit. "This is Mr. Heinrich Wagner, and" pointing to a young, weasily-looking man next to him "his associate Viktor von Krup. Anyone want coffee? Tea? Anything?"




_Gruzi?  What the?  I thought this was a French speaking place.  Hmm, was it ?German? instead.  Or in addition?  And hey, this Krup guy looks just as out of place as I do._  "I'll have water, please."  (Which will probably come with carbonation in Europe. Freaks )  _Not totally sure what I should be doing here.  Hmm._


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2007)

ooc
I think that most of the talk of undercover work was out of character comments.   

I'd also think that Hope would consider that any kind of ventilation in this place would come booby trapped in case of irritating do-gooders crashing the place. 

IC
For all outside appearances, Hope appears calm and even friendly, acting exactly like a secretary of a powerful business man should act, though Clara would probably suspect that she is some sort of magical bodyguard, in addition to the more visable muscle that Nitro represents. 

She shakes her head at the question of coffee or water. "No, but thank you for asking," she said politely.


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> I think that most of the talk of undercover work was out of character comments.
> 
> I'd also think that Hope would consider that any kind of ventilation in this place would come booby trapped in case of irritating do-gooders crashing the place.




(You're right, that was an OOC remark.  I'll take it out later.)

(And if there is no ventilation system, then that's the Foundry being evil too.  They just can't win (for values of winning that include being presumed innocent, and not the ability to kick our asses).   )


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2007)

ooc:
No big. The only reason why Hope volunteered herself was that she was a relative unknown or if she was known, she wasn't exactly known as a 'hero type'. Hee. Hope wouldn't be doing her job if the supers liked her immediately upon first sight.


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2007)

Megan stifles a yawn.  _Those nightmares were just cheap shots.  Not my fault.  Well, not everything._

"How much leeway would we have for altering the orbit once the satellite is launched?"  _Gravitics make fuel limitations much less of an issue, but there's still power limits.  Plus too much delta v probably screws up the cloaking._


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 28, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan stifles a yawn.  _Those nightmares were just cheap shots.  Not my fault.  Well, not everything._
> 
> "How much leeway would we have for altering the orbit once the satellite is launched?"  _Gravitics make fuel limitations much less of an issue, but there's still power limits.  Plus too much delta v probably screws up the cloaking._




"You can only move it so fast and keep it cloaked, although for an extra cost we can increase the speed of the cloaking mechanism's reaction and adaptation time."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 29, 2007)

Dressed similiarly as the other woman, Nightweaver keeps a neutral expression on her face and an eye on their hosts. 

OOC: When applicable sense motive +14


----------



## Victim (Oct 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "You can only move it so fast and keep it cloaked, although for an extra cost we can increase the speed of the cloaking mechanism's reaction and adaptation time."




"Uh-huh," she says skeptically, turning towards Optic.  _If I were spending 12 million dollars on a satellite, I'd want more detailed specs than 'it can only move so fast cloaked.'  It's like they're not even trying.  Either people who contact the Foundry for stuff already know the specs, or they know we're not actually here for a satellite.  !_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2007)

Viridian produces a pad. "We asked for a set of specifications. Magnification, resolution, control software and so on. Will you be able to meet those? Is there anyone from your engineering staff that could give a technical briefing? This is a lot of money you're asking for. We'll want some assurances."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian produces a pad. "We asked for a set of specifications. Magnification, resolution, control software and so on. Will you be able to meet those? Is there anyone from your engineering staff that could give a technical briefing? This is a lot of money you're asking for. We'll want some assurances."




"Our engineering staff is at the other facility, although we have been assured that your specifications have been met.  Perhaps you can meet with them in the above-ground portion of our other facility without paying ahead of time, but without gaining a tour of the production facility underground."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2007)

"Why can't we do both? For 12 million dollars plus, you should have a little leeway with assuring the customer. We could set up a teleconference easily and if we are satisified with what the technitions are saying, then we'll pay you up front and as a further assurance, we can take your tour." she grinned. "I'm sure your faculty must be very impressive to be able to build this sort of thing," she said. 

*Perhaps these people aren't that technically inclined and leave that sort of work for the 'drones'. Hmmmm....*


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 30, 2007)

(Paging Jemal to close the deal...)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2007)

(Jemal has been gone for three days, so tie to move the game forward.)

Optic agrees to the arrangement, and you will be brought to the Foundry base outside of town to discuss final specs with some engineers.  


"You will leave immediately.  Mr. Von Krup will accompany you, as well as our chauffer, Mr. Gross.  The limousine will be waiting on the second level of the parking lot."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2007)

Ribbit!


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Jemal has been gone for three days, so tie to move the game forward.)
> 
> Optic agrees to the arrangement, and you will be brought to the Foundry base outside of town to discuss final specs with some engineers.
> 
> ...




"Alright."   Megan stands carefully and glances around at her coworkers to assess their reaction (Sense Motive: +0).  _Well, this is good, right?  At least they're not taking a bunch of extra time to set up a personalized ambush.  I only brought a day's worth of meds anyway, since that's all I packed in the costume last night.  I'm almost out now, so getting this done quickly works to my advantage._  She'll head for the elevator.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2007)

Hope stands, smiling a little at the others, happy indeed with the arrangement.


----------



## Elric (Nov 1, 2007)

Nitro looks tough and strides to the elevator after Shooting Star.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2007)

Outwardly, she appears quite happy with the arrangement. Inwardly, she is thinking quite differently. But if worse comes to worse... Welll....


----------



## Raylis (Nov 1, 2007)

Nightweaver waits for Optic to stand, then follows closley to the elevator.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Von Krup leads you down the elevator, and into the parting lot, where a black stretch limo awaits.  Optic can tell that Mr. Gross is another android, probably of the same model as the two guards in the penthouse.  Von Krup sits in the front, and you guys get your own area behind the partition, but Optic is able to detect that the compartment is of course being monitored.  It is about an hours' drive to the country, and the limo moves off onto a private road in the mountains. Gross and Von Krup show their identification to some guys at a guard post.  One human leading three androids, probably weaker models than Mr. Gross and the rest.  They all carry assault rifles and wear security uniforms.  They open the gate, and the limo travels through some woods, curving up a mountain until it reaches a large cleared area at the top.  After traveling through a similar checkpoint, they drive to a mansion in the middle of the cleared area.  There are also a few outbuildings, and two helicopter pads, one of which is occupied.  There is a cliff all around.  The road is the only way in on the ground.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2007)

Viridian concentrates on keeping the worry off her face as she looks out at the landscape and sights. There were so many things that could go wrong with this...and she wasn't in a position to do much but wait, and hope it worked.

Her job would start if it DIDN'T work...

She couldn't remember the last time she'd hoped she wouldn't use her powers.


----------



## Victim (Nov 2, 2007)

Shooting Star rolls down the window (unless it's not under passenger control). _Wow, a limo ride.  This is really nice....  But I could be there by now flying.  I should put some music in my phone, to help with waiting.  But what should I do now?  Everyone else seems to be coming up with new power tricks.  I've had powers most of my life - some of us seem to have developed them only recently - and I can only manage 2 controled uses of plasma.  Plus just pointing the blast away from me.  Pretty pathetic.  But new uses are unstable.  Dangerous.  Bad.  Well, I could just recycle the stable elements - mostly shape.  Hmm._  For most of the ride, she'll take down some rough notes and diagrams into her new toy - unless someone strikes up a conversation in the bugged environment. 

_Cool.  It's basically a mountaintop castle.  The shear cliff faces should make it easier to fly around._


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 2, 2007)

Optic's X-Ray vision and tech knowledge keep picking up useful information.  One outbuilding contains some sort of supercomputer, control terminal, and backup generator, and has a rotating tower on top he recognizes as a sensor array of some sort.  It seems the sensor array is separate from communications, which seems to include a row of three satellite dishes and a building like the sensor building with a few antennas and its own computer systems and backup power.  Another outbuilding facing the road conceals a row of railguns.  There is a similar building near the cliff edge, which additionally has some computerized firing controls and backup power.  Instead of the side walls opening up, it looks like the roof and top half of the walls do.  It seems to be an air defense system of some sort.  He can't see far enough into the ground to penetrate the shielded, armored, base, but it is clear that it  fills much of the mountain.

You are led into the house, and greeted by a butler.  It is full of fancy furnature and paintings.  He takes you inside, where the entryway faces a stairway that rises and splits into two different directions.  There are two sets of double doors on the ground floor, one per side, as well as two more doors on each side of the split staircase leading underneath it.

The butler and Mr. Von Krup lead you to through one of the sets of double doors, where there is a sitting room of some sort.  A giant painting on the wall turns into a computer screen.  There are two men and a woman in lab coats standing around, as well as a fancy-looking man in a suit with long, slicked-back, blond hair and very sharp features. The man introduces himself, saying "I am Gunnar Jonasson, the leader of this facility.  You have these engineers at your disposal to finalize your specifications."


----------



## Victim (Nov 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The butler and Mr. Von Krup lead you to through one of the sets of double doors, where there is a sitting room of some sort.  A giant painting on the wall turns into a computer screen.  There are two men and a woman in lab coats standing around, as well as a fancy-looking man in a suit with long, slicked-back, blond hair and very sharp features. The man introduces himself, saying "I am Gunnar Jonasson, the leader of this facility.  You have these engineers at your disposal to finalize your specifications."




(Are the engineers in the room, or visible on the screen?)

" Hello.  I think we had some issues with the details of the cloaking device - mostly degradation at speed - and then the matter of setting up the control systems to properly interface with our own equipment and software."  She looks around to her teammates, hoping someone more comfortable here could help her out.  _Umm, are we doing it now?  How are we supposed to communicate anything to each other?  Are they doing it now?  How would that go down?  Start with gas and then some weapons deploy when we start reacting?  Bad news unless Optic can see it right away - he mentioned being able to look at DNA.  In any case, I can't keep up on the technical side for long.  Either we need to just agree quickly after getting more detailed information, or it'll have to be done here._

(Bluff +0 (+4), Sense Motive +0, Computers +17, Knowledge: technology +5, 
Knowledge: Physical sciences +2 seem like the pertinent skills for this discussion)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2007)

ooc
Hope has some knowledge of most knowledges (+5), so she'll aid as much as possible. Sorry, I'm not real good with the super technology side of roleplaying.

Hope nods. "Fast and slow are very general terms here, especially since we are paying you quite a bit of money. So, exactly how fast can you make it go while cloaked? And how much faster can you tweak it within the limits we've set?"


----------



## Elric (Nov 3, 2007)

_When do we start kicking butt and taking names?_ Nitro wonders.

But this guy Jonasson sounds like Johansson- as in Scarlett Johansson.  Nitro is distracted by the thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2007)

"Also," Thessaly says absently, as if something had just occurred to her. "We were curious about what it would take, in terms of design, money and time, to have some kind of a weapon on it. Something that could pinpoint targets on the ground. Directed energy maybe."

She waves a hand. "Lets deal with the cloak first though. We're definitely doing that."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2007)

Jonasson says "Orbital Bombardment...now THAT will set you back a bit.  Possible though.  As far as cloaking, we can build satellites that can be cloaked at any speed, but at the current cost, the cloak will still function at speeds that allow repositioning to a target on the opposite side of the planet in about six hours.  Feel free to work with our engineers here to get the speed and the cloak to where you want it."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And RE: what everyone has said, yes, you'll have to decide when to force your way to a terminal and take what you need, if not outright take down the facility.  Since Jemal is not necessarily around at the moment and has been off the boards for a while (he seems to periodically disappear like that), Optic sneaking off is probably not an option (and it probably would not have worked, anyway).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Victim (Nov 4, 2007)

_An orbital laser?  What the hell?  This wasn't part of our plan at all!  Since we can't really speak freely, the plan we set up is the only thing we really have to go on.  Let's get a bit more info, agree to the deal, then take the tour. _  After taking a moment to recover some composure, Shooting Star improvises "Using a weapon on our spy sat would reveal its location, heavily tax the cloak, and make further spying efforts more difficult.  I didn't think that the issue of arming the satellite was even on the table."

"At this time," she adds, looking back to Optic. 

Then she addresses Jonasson: "Now about that 6 hours to cover half the globe.  Is that movement along the same orbital path or acceleration to change its orbital path?  I'm trying to be extra clear since it seems as if a cloaking device's ability to match the environment would be based on velocity, while the normal problem for orbital 'movement' would be acceleration."  _This 'let's pretend' stuff is exhausting.  I have the space physics right, don't I?  Wait, wouldn't velocity change the orbit height too.  That stuff was pretty counter-intuitive.  Sh-!  We need to finish this part soon before I screw us up.  Unless Optic is hacking in now with his power.  He could do it at range, right?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _An orbital laser?  What the hell?  This wasn't part of our plan at all!  Since we can't really speak freely, the plan we set up is the only thing we really have to go on.  Let's get a bit more info, agree to the deal, then take the tour. _  After taking a moment to recover some composure, Shooting Star improvises "Using a weapon on our spy sat would reveal its location, heavily tax the cloak, and make further spying efforts more difficult.  I didn't think that the issue of arming the satellite was even on the table."
> 
> "At this time," she adds, looking back to Optic.
> 
> Then she addresses Jonasson: "Now about that 6 hours to cover half the globe.  Is that movement along the same orbital path or acceleration to change its orbital path?  I'm trying to be extra clear since it seems as if a cloaking device's ability to match the environment would be based on velocity, while the normal problem for orbital 'movement' would be acceleration."  _This 'let's pretend' stuff is exhausting.  I have the space physics right, don't I?  Wait, wouldn't velocity change the orbit height too.  That stuff was pretty counter-intuitive.  Sh-!  We need to finish this part soon before I screw us up.  Unless Optic is hacking in now with his power.  He could do it at range, right?_




"This includes the ability to accelerate, then get to the necessary velocity to complete a hemicycle i six hours"

(BTW, you guys CAN'T close the deal.  Even Optic doesn't have that kind of money prepared for easy transfer, and the Trust didn't offer it.  They aren't going to let you go on the tour.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 5, 2007)

(So is anyone going to make a move of some kind?)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2007)

(I can keep stalling, but Optic is the one who's actually doing stuff now. The plan was to support him. So aside from trying to keep them talking...what specifically are we supposed to do? )

Viridian glances at Star, a little annoyed and letting it show.

"This is a rare opportunity to talk to some of the most knowledgeable people on the planet," she says frostily. "I don't see any harm in investigating options. After all, if we're willing to spend this much, maybe we can afford more."

She looks at the tech again. "What would it run, for a basic system? And would it bring the cost down if we could supply some of the components ourselves?"

_We have to stall them, Star...just trust me on this one, please..._


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (I can keep stalling, but Optic is the one who's actually doing stuff now. The plan was to support him. So aside from trying to keep them talking...what specifically are we supposed to do? )
> 
> Viridian glances at Star, a little annoyed and letting it show.
> 
> ...




(As long as Jemal isn't around, Optic will hack when and where you folks tell him to and I'll keep reporting his findings with his X-Ray vision)


----------



## Raylis (Nov 5, 2007)

"Perhaps we didn't make ourselves clear on what we were expecting and what your facilities can produce. Mr. Carson is a visual person; a tour of your facilites and showing us what you can do as well as explaining it would help move our transaction along. If Mr. Carson likes what he sees we can arrange a down payment and get started right away.  Nightweaver says looking at Jonasson, her face neutral.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 5, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we didn't make ourselves clear on what we were expecting and what your facilities can produce. Mr. Carson is a visual person; a tour of your facilites and showing us what you can do as well as explaining it would help move our transaction along. If Mr. Carson likes what he sees we can arrange a down payment and get started right away.  Nightweaver says looking at Jonasson, her face neutral.




Mr. Jonasson says "Perhaps WE did not make ourselves clear.  The Foundry's reputation surely proceeds us.  If you could find us, you know full well what we are capable of.  We have rules here.  You may not tour our production facilities unless you have paid for the product.  We do this for security reasons.  Requiring such a large cash payment for access means that those who would raid a facility would have to first invest a large amount of money in the project, which we can use for our insurance deductable.  Now let us conclude our negotiations, or you should return to the city."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope nods in understanding. "Clever, you loose nothing in any event if something untoward were to occur." Hope said wryly, "And those who would usually raid a facility are either supervillians too greedy to pay for good services or suicidal superheroes with little appeciation of either good services or the brains to run them. No loss either way in my opinion."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope nods in understanding. "Clever, you loose nothing in any event if something untoward were to occur." Hope said wryly, "And those who would usually raid a facility are either supervillians too greedy to pay for good services or suicidal superheroes with little appeciation of either good services or the brains to run them. No loss either way in my opinion."




"Indeed.  So shall we finish our arrangement?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope looked thoughtful, she knew they didn't have the money to finalize the deal. Not really and she suspected that these people knew that. So taking a gamble, she decided for the direct approach. Or as direct as she could get without blowing their cover.

"I know that you deal in technology mainly, but do you also deal in information? That is the buying and selling of information? We could pay and pay handsomely for it if you were interested," she said, praying that this approach might disarm them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope looked thoughtful, she knew they didn't have the money to finalize the deal. Not really and she suspected that these people knew that. So taking a gamble, she decided for the direct approach. Or as direct as she could get without blowing their cover.
> 
> "I know that you deal in technology mainly, but do you also deal in information? That is the buying and selling of information? We could pay and pay handsomely for it if you were interested," she said, praying that this approach might disarm them.




"We are of course, plugged in, as it were, to the goings-on of this world.  We may know things, but we do not trade such things to strangers.  Only to valued customers, which you are not as of yet."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2007)

Von Krup makes a suggestion "Maybe a compromise would smooth things along. A couple rooms over, we have a set of maps and models of our facility.  Would that be sufficient information about us for you to make the deal?

Optic thinks he senses that Von Krup is lying about something, though no one else does.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

"Ahh, we aren't really interested in your facility so much." Hope said quietly, truthfully. "What we are interested in is whatever Mr. Barrington has ordered from you. The list of parts and specs sounds truly spectacular." she said and rattled off a partial list of what he has had stolen for the Foundry. "If you could give us that information instead, we might be willing to finalize a deal with you." she looked at the man shrewdly.

"I would think that if Mr. Barrington succeeds in whatever he is trying to do, his first priority will be to elliminate any would be.... rivals as it were. And anyone who could build such weapons as you are rumored to build would be the first on his list. It's only logical." she smiled lightly.

"In my experience, supervillians do not make for the best of playmates and it is always wise to hedge one's bets when they are concerned." she leaned forward, looking earnest.

"After all, telling us what he has procured from you will not cost you anything. If nothing else, you will eliminate a potential threat to your future business dealings, one way or another without expending any energy of your own. Energy that can be used for more profitable enterprises." she smiled a little, again, giving the man what appeared to be her full attention, as if he was the most important thing around. That was not the true case, she was well aware of her surroundings, but appeared like she was simply a relaxed business woman in the guise of a secretary. 


ooc:
How much can Optic get for them on short notice?
Oh
(+6/+10) Diplomacy
(+4/+8) Bluff


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Ahh, we aren't really interested in your facility so much." Hope said quietly, truthfully. "What we are interested in is whatever Mr. Barrington has ordered from you. The list of parts and specs sounds truly spectacular." she said and rattled off a partial list of what he has had stolen for the Foundry. "If you could give us that information instead, we might be willing to finalize a deal with you." she looked at the man shrewdly.
> 
> "I would think that if Mr. Barrington succeeds in whatever he is trying to do, his first priority will be to elliminate any would be.... rivals as it were. And anyone who could build such weapons as you are rumored to build would be the first on his list. It's only logical." she smiled lightly.
> 
> ...




Jonasson says:

"I appreciate your concern, but we can take care of ourselves.  However, we still may be willing to sell you some information like that.  However, you are best talking to the man who was in charge of that sale.  I'll have him meet you in a room with the proper terminals.  Come with me."

Nitro, Nightweaver, and Viridian think he's full of it.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

ooc:
Would Hope suspect something is up? Given the situation anywayz....
(+10) Notice
(+07) Sense Motive
(+15) Knowledge: Streetwise
(+15) Investigate

And why the heck aren't they saying anything durn it or giving some sort of indication that they think something is hinky?   

IC:
Hope smiles slightly, leaning back, completly unconcerned or at least appearing that way. "Why can't we talk with him here? You do have phone jacks I assume, correct? It's the easiest thing in the world to dial a phone and plug in a laptop at the same time." she asked lightly, almost teasing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Hope suspect something is up? Given the situation anywayz....
> (+10) Notice
> (+07) Sense Motive
> ...




"The mansion's network is segregated from the secure system in the base below.  We must go to the entry facility, the only place aboveground where we can access that network."

This time, everyone believes him.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

Hope looked at the others, silently gauging whether or not to use her own powers. Risking it, she adjusted her sunglasses and summoned the powers that made her what she was. Eyes glowing slightly behind the darkned shades, she tapped into the strange power that made her what she was.

_*Well? *_ She asked, her voice a soft 'whisper' in her teammate's ear. _*Shall we enter the lion's den and see what we shall see?*_


----------



## Raylis (Nov 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Hope suspect something is up? Given the situation anywayz....
> (+10) Notice
> (+07) Sense Motive
> ...




 OOC: because we haven't had time to post yet? 

 "Is there a reason that we cannot meet him here? A face to face meetin will allow both our parties to build trust with one another and could lead to further business dealings...especially if Barrington does something that jepordizes both of our interests. Nightweaver says keeping her face neutral. 

 OOC: for what it's worth, bluff +11; +15 if he finds her attractive


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

ooc
Oh yeh.... Forgot. Lol


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: because we haven't had time to post yet?
> 
> "Is there a reason that we cannot meet him here? A face to face meetin will allow both our parties to build trust with one another and could lead to further business dealings...especially if Barrington does something that jepordizes both of our interests. Nightweaver says keeping her face neutral.
> 
> OOC: for what it's worth, bluff +11; +15 if he finds her attractive




"Again, the real info requires network access.  Please, follow me."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

Viridian stands up and dusts off her skirt. 

"We've come this far," she opines. "It'd be silly not to play the last nine holes."

She looks at the others and adds, "Don't you think?"


----------



## Elric (Nov 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Jonasson says:
> 
> "I appreciate your concern, but we can take care of ourselves.  However, we still may be willing to sell you some information like that.  However, you are best talking to the man who was in charge of that sale.  I'll have him meet you in a room with the proper terminals.  Come with me."
> Nitro, Nightweaver, and Viridian think he's full of it.




"I think the man in charge of that sale can probably remember enough about it to talk to us out here for a bit.  I have to believe he's a professional like everyone else at this place."

Nitro cracks his neck, revealing bulging muscles, after he finishes speaking.


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2007)

_He's asking us to move from one room that's probably a death trap to a different room, also most likely heavily trapped.  Seems like an even trade._  Shooting Star stands up, "I'm coming."  _Is it better to split up or go together?  If for some reason they can only attack one spot, then splitting up helps since they're probably less likely to attack if they can't hit all of us.  But otherwise, we're in even bigger trouble._


----------



## Elric (Nov 7, 2007)

_He's asking us to move from one room that's probably a death trap to a different room, also most likely heavily trapped.  Seems like an even trade._

Nitro thinks about this too and concludes "if it was an even trade, would he be so insistent on us moving to the other room?".  He tries to glare at Shooting Star without it being too obvious to Jonasson.


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2007)

(He's not being insistent; it seems perfectly reasonable and people are being paranoid.    I believe the pertinent phrase is "Grow a Sense Motive."   Alas.)

_Nitro's looking at me oddly.  Again.  Is there something wrong with my clothes or something?  You'd think he would have more important things to pay attention to, especially since he's supposed to be security._  She shifts her weight from foot to foot, uncomfortable under his gaze.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

(Ok, so a majority wants to go, so the group starts going, unless someone wants to unilaterally change the situation)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

BTW, optic sees the following:
No active defenses in the room
All the doors have magnetic drop-downs like at the museum
Surveilance Cameras.  A couple hidden ones to co with a couple obvious ones.

He cant see far into the walls. They are partially shielded it seems.


----------



## Elric (Nov 7, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _"I'm coming."_



_

Nitro grabs her by the shoulder.  "Not while I'm in charge of security."  He turns to Jonasson- "want to put the man in charge of the sale on the line here?  I'm sure talking to him will be fine even if he's over there where he can access the network and we're sitting here." _


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

"Well, no point in delaying this then.  I see you're dedicated to having our fight out here.  Or were you hoping to take me hostage?  No matter.  I am no mere businessman, you fools.  I am Ironblood, the Grey Gunner!"

Metal armor suddenly spreads over Jonasson's flesh, other than his head, and 
large structures build themselves on his forearms, with small rail guns on the outside and shields beyond that.

Hope knows the name -- he was a leading scientist and bodyguard for Slobadon Milosovic until NATO made him search for a new patron in 1999.  Hope is also aware of a classified mission intended to kill him before he could escape the country.  Ironblood's rail guns were the actual cause of the first F-117 to be lost to hostile fire, not some old Soviet rocket.

Viktor transforms as well, as his limbs turn black and hairy and four additional ones sprout form his back.  His eyes glow red and his face turns black.  Pincers grow for his face. All the magic-users have heard of this one:  Onigumo, a Japanese spider demon mercenary (he works for souls)  known for his powerful shape-shifting and mental abilities as well as his animalistic brutality.  They also know that he cannot be killed by normal means, but only through being burned by magical fire and finally slain with an obscure banishing spell (Ritualist should take care of that). 

"Onigumo, guards, take them!"

Onigumo opens his pincers, and exhales an enormous volume of sticky webs which envelop the room. Everyone jumps for cover, and only Optic is slightly hampered (just entangled).

Jonasson starts expertly firing at the group, not so much mowing as blasting at each individually in rapid succession.  Many rounds are actually stopped by the outer walls.  They are apparently armored.

Nitro and Optic stand their ground, confident as the molten slugs bounce off Nitro's ripped abs and Optics' armor.  (Nitro uses an HP to get a better roll after getting a staggered result) Nightweaver dives for cover and dodges the attack entirely.  Hope is grazed, cutting a good chunk out of her shoulder.  Shooting Star goes horizontal in the air, the bullets whizzing by her thin profile.  Viridian at first thinks her force field blocks the shots, too, but suddenly collapses, banging her head rather hard on a coffee table. (1 Injury, 1 bruise, stunned, 1 more bruise on knockback).  She looks down and notices that she's been shot.

No sign of the guards, yet.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2007)

Hope grunts as the bullets slice into her and she starts to glow as the winds around her howl. "And you should know, I am the Hellborn Saint!" She snarls, and her hands crackle with magic and lightening as her hair and eyes turn white. 

She lashes out with her mystical lightening, which strikes at the demon. _"Nitro, Optic, concentrate on the Grey Gunner!"_ she shouts, using her wind born words ability. _"Viridian, Nightweaver, the demon!"_ she says as a faint scent of spring wells in the air, swirling around her shoulder. _"Shooting Star, give us some cover fire, concentrate on the Grey Gunner"_

Only magic could defeat this thing. Around her, a tightly formed whirlwind takes shape, glowing with pale blue St. Elmo's fire.

ooc
Force Field & Speed 3/Leaping 3
Arcane Lore +15
Wouldn't lightening be considered a type of 'fire'?


----------



## Elric (Nov 7, 2007)

What's the init order?  What does Optic see? (presumably he communicates this to the others).  If Jemal doesn't come back, let's say Optic shoots Ironblood.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope grunts as the bullets slice into her and she starts to glow as the winds around her howl. "And you should know, I am the Hellborn Saint!" She snarls, and her hands crackle with magic and lightening as her hair and eyes turn white.
> 
> She lashes out with her mystical lightening, which strikes at the demon. _"Nitro, Optic, concentrate on the Grey Gunner!"_ she shouts, using her wind born words ability. _"Viridian, Nightweaver, the demon!"_ she says as a faint scent of spring wells in the air, swirling around her shoulder. _"Shooting Star, give us some cover fire, concentrate on the Grey Gunner"_
> 
> ...




No, magical lightning is not magical fire.  Plasma can be fire, but Shooting Star's plasma is not magical.  

However, he still can be incapacitated by normal damage.  

(Mechanically, he has the same "Immunity(Lethal Damage), Flaw: Converts to Non-Lethal" that Nitro has, but with magical fire being an exception, and Regeneration: Resurrection, with the mandatory exception condition of it being counterable by a spell.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> What's the init order?  What does Optic see? (presumably he communicates this to the others).  If Jemal doesn't come back, let's say Optic shoots Ironblood.




Optic finds that Ironblood's powers are based on ferrous nanites.  He did not previously notice since x-ray vision does not detect that and microscopic/analytical vision through x-ray vision can't be done constantly (since he cannot use it on his entire field of vision in real time).

Similarly, Optic could have detected Onigumo's true form had it been hidden by illusion, but he cannot "see through" shapeshifting.

Initiative is as follows:

Onigumo
Ironblood
Optic
Nightweaver
Nitro
Hope
Shooting Star
Viridian

(I did not give them a surprise round, just a first go)


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2007)

(Perhaps we could get some magic fire with a sort of combo attack between SS and Hope/Viridian.)

_Nitro, what are you doing?!  Oh Sh-!_ Megan thinks as hell breaks lose inside the conference room.

"We need to keep the guards out!  Can someone jam or fuse the door shut?"  Shooting Star requests.  _Are those shields directional?  Maybe I can shoot around them.  Who the hell put her in charge?_  Shooting Star darts forward at Gunner, weaving around Viktor The Bugman's webs.  When she gets close, Megan slides upward, unveiling the shots created behind her back.  The orbs fan out and test the nanoaugmented scientist's defenses.  Shooting Star reverses course and dives for cover back at the table.

(Move Action: Acrobatic Feint on Ironblood. +15.)
(Feint Roll: 27.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1362600)


(Standard Action: Plasma Orbs targetting Ironblood.  Attack +14.  
Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3 (4/rank, +3)
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)

(Attack Roll: 29.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1362597)

(Free Action: Drop Prone)

(Defense: 23/15.  Toughness +9. Prone (Elusive Target, if applicable).  Fine.  HP 3/2)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Viridian reels from the blast, her terrified mind screaming that she'd been shot, oh lord she'd been shot...holy crap she'd been shot...and so on, in that vein. Struggling to keep panic at bay, she incants in Greek, calling out that her enemies be bound as the titans in Hades, with unbreakable chains of thought.

There's a sour smell in the room, and a subtle flickering of the lights as black-iron chains with manacle clamps surge out of the floor, ceiling and walls and strike like snakes at the two opposing supers, trying to twist and tangle around them and hold their legs and arms fast.

(Chains of Thought! Area is shapeable, so I only want it to cover the badguys and the area in front of the door. DC is 21.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

Hope barely registers that she's been shot, she'd been hurt worse than this. The Aegis Agent lashes out again with magic born lightening, this time aiming for the webs.

She barely registers the winds taking a new form, concentrating around her wounded shoulder, stabilizing it, healing it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 8, 2007)

At whom?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

ooc
Spider Demon.

Would either Hope or Viridian be able to cast a fire-based blast powerful enough to take out the spider demon using a hero point?

Once that's done, the other could use a hero point to banish the thing. 

Barring that, Shauri's idea is good, maybe a Plasma blast and simultaneous magical blast could work.....

Another idea is using her lightening to catch the webs on fire, then using her telikensis to funnel the fire around the demon, which would mix fire and magic in a way, for the fire was caused by magical lightening and is controlled by magical wind.....


----------



## Raylis (Nov 8, 2007)

_ . o O {Take out the _demon?_ How am I supposed to do that?} _ Nightweaver thinks, slipping into the nearest shadow and comming out from the demon's striking as she emerges. 

OOC: 26 attack, DC 26 if that hits


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

Hope's eyes glow with white energy as she glares at the demon thing. Her skin crawls at the energy he's exhuding, everything about him offends her, the natural world around them cries out in disgust. 

She raises her hands and lightening cracks once more, striking out at the demon thing. "You're not leaving here alive fiend!" she taunts. "I'll send you back to hell just like I did with the Black Cobra and Sister Blackthorn!" she snarls.


----------



## Elric (Nov 8, 2007)

So Optic doesn't see any guards rapidly approaching?  If there are a bunch of guards rapidly approaching and Nitro can do something about it, he leaps out of the room and Shockwaves them.  Otherwise:

Nitro leaps forward and strikes at A) either enemy if they are stunned, with PA for 2. B) Gunnar, if neither is stunned or both are.  If not stunned, Acc Attck for 1.  Then use Improved Grab.  

(Kirinke-  There's no need to do lethal damage to the demon with magical fire- nonlethal damage from your lightning attack will put him down just fine.  You aren't going to take him out in one hit and there's no point in using Extra Effort--> get a different descriptor through gaining an alternate power--> buy off the fatigue when chances are the difference in that and your regular attack won't make a big difference in the fight.  You should save the HP for defense at the moment and just accepting a fatigue result for Extra Effort doesn't make that much sense for that purpose this early in the fight.)

Edit: Invisible Castle roll: 15 to hit if not stunned (12 if stunned). http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1362672


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

ooc
You're right. Darn.  Will make a change to take that into account. Matt? She's gonna attack the demon with lightening....


----------



## Jemal (Nov 9, 2007)

"Hopefully some Concentrated fire will take them out."
Optic unleashes with his Eye-laser at IronBlood.


ooc:
I forgot my books at home and can't remember what the "assessment" feat does, but I think it has something to do with assessing their combat abilities.  Until I remember (Or rather get the info from one of you wonderful people), I'll just leave it alone.

Attack: 19
Damage DC if it hits: 27 
Defense: 18
Toughness: +14


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 9, 2007)

Optic fires at Ironblood, but the Grey Gunner puts up his arm, absorbing the blast with his metal shield.

Nightweaver appears behind the demon and kicks it, but her foot clangs off its armored body.

Nitro moves towards Ironblood and tries to punch him, but the he can move the massive structures on his arms very fast, and parries away Nitro's blow.

Hope fires a blast of lightning at the Spider demon, who jumps over it, using his four extra limbs to cling to the ceiling.  The bolt blasts a hole in the wall, but not all the way through.

While Shooting Star manages to trick Ironblood and hit him from behind with numerous plasma bolts, he still is only slightly wounded (bruised)

The two villains manage to avoid Viridian's chains, pulling free from their grasp.

Ironblood is amused "Too slow, fools."  A staff and a blade form in his hands, and he attacks Nitro, who did not know that Ironblood can do that. Ironblood drives  his sword into Nitro's shoulder (DC over Ult Tough threshold, so he uses it.)  Nitro grits his teeth and ignores the hit. Ironblood turns and bats Nitro with the staff across the knees, but Nitro jumps over the attack.  

The spider drops down on Nightweaver, trying to bite her with his poison-dripping fangs, but she manages to jump out of the way.


----------



## Elric (Nov 9, 2007)

Nitro looks mad now.  "That the best you got?"  Nitro slams his foot into the ground, creating a mini-shockwave.  Then he ducks quickly and tries to karate chops Ironblood across the leg.  If that works, he tries to get a hold on him afterwards.

(OOC: Startle as a move action, Total= 26.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1362716

Then attack, PA for 1 if that worked.  Otheriwse AA for 2.  Improved Grab on a hit.  

Oops, rolled a 3.  Pretty much no way that hits in any case.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1362718)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2007)

Though Hope is focused in on the battle at hand, she is well aware of how vulnerable they are from reinforcements coming in from the rear. The room turns bitter cold and a sheet of ice forms over the door and wall, effectively sealing them in.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 9, 2007)

Dodging the demon's poisonous bite, Nightweaver strikes out at it, semi-solid bands of Darkness wrapping around it.  "Optic if you can get what we need from here do it! We don't need a prolonged fight! _ . o O {And fighting in a skirt isn't the easiest thing to do!} _


 OOC: Snare attack vs. Spider Demon (1d20+10=19)


----------



## Victim (Nov 9, 2007)

Shooting Star assesses the results of their attacks with disappointment.  _No effect on any attack?  And they haven't even sent in any robots or guards yet!  Maybe we should switch up or something._  She comments, "If we're so slow, how come you got shot in the back?  And I can do the machine gun thing too," and raises her arm to blast the villains.  _Lame._


----------------------------------------------------------------

(Full Action: Multi-target autofire Plasma Orbs targetting Ironblood, Oniguma, and, err, something else along the line between them like the snare on Optic, damaged walls, the floor, etc.  The penalty is the same whether something in the square is attacked, or if it's skipped on the way to real targets.  So she might as well break

Attack +14, -1 per square.  I'm not sure how far apart they are, but I'll assume a -3.

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire, Penetrating 3 (4/rank, +3)
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)

Attack Ironblood: 12. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1363946
Attack Oniguma: 24.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1363950
Attack Target of Opportunity: 27. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1363952
Give or take some penalties

(Defense: 23/15. Toughness +9. Prone (Elusive Target, if applicable). Fine. HP 3/2)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2007)

Hope's mouth twists as she analyzes the situation and turns to the metal man. Metal conducts electricity. Electricty and lightening.... Lightening!

She unleashes another blast, aiming for the Gray Gunner.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

Viridian scowls and locks eyes with the demon, anger swelling inside her.

"Just once, can't something go according to plan? _Malefica!_"

Her eyes flared with eldritch green light for a moment as she cast her curse.

(Evil Eye! Mental Blast that's Incurable and Sight based. DC 26.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 10, 2007)

Just waiting on Optic.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 10, 2007)

Optic steadies himself and unleashes another blast at the Tin-man, hoping that he's too distracted by his fight with Nitro to use his shield this time.

[sblock=ooc]
I have Precise so I don't have to worry about firing into Melee.  Aggressive stance (+2 attack, -4 defense)
Attack: 28
Damage DC if it hits: 27 
Defense: 14
Toughness: +14
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2007)

Optic tries to blast Ironblood, who suddenly bats the giant screen off the wall at Optic.  Optic blows it up, and his rays continue to penetrate, blowing a hole in his chest armor and bashing him against the wall. (Stun, bruise, extra bruise from knockback, hp awarded to Optic, that screen trick was a reroll fiat).

Nightweaver tries to riposte with a snare attack while the demon is off-balance, but one of the demon's extra limbs bats her  hand away, as if he saw it coming from a mile away.

Nitro charges Ironblood, pins him against the wall with both his hands, and thrust his knee into the Grey Gunner's groin.  The Foundry leader cries out in pain and collapses.  Nitro is disappointed he didnt get to follow up with a finishing head butt.

The air in the room hills, and ice walls form in front of the entrances, with further triangular supports buttressing them.

Viridian shouts her curse at the demon, but she finds its mind to be extremely powerful, and it is unharmed.  "Weak, arrogant, human child.  I will devour your soul, and I will tell Barrington and your other enemies what I have gleaned from your minds about the Trust!" she hears in her head.

Shooting Star blasts the demon, and hits it with a number of her plasma globes.  It is thrown against the wall, its armored skin smoking in places (stunned, bruised, no knockback dmg).  Star also blasts a hole in the wall, collapsing a section. It seems she has opened a security passage with a row of autoguns.  They are aimed at a hallway to this room that Hope just blocked off.  The security passage seems to go pretty far back.

The demon shakes off his injuries, and jumps at Nitro, biting him and batting him furiously with his many limbs and throwing him across the room, breaking his grip on Ironblood.  Nitro falls and shatters that table that Viridian hurt her head on, but that doesn't harm him at all (bruised, stunned, from the initial attacks though.  he also soaks the poison).  The demon exerts himself to touch Ironblood (surges).  They both disperse into motes of black energy which fade out.

Viridian and Hope detect that it is a magical effect.

Doors are blasted off from two directions, and behind each are three attack robots like Mr. Gross and the rest.  They have energy guns in their arms.  They begin attacking the ice walls.


----------



## Elric (Nov 11, 2007)

Nitro reels from the spider-demon's blow.  (edit- 1 HP (thanks, Victim!), recovering bruise as a free action; stunned this round)

(OOC: We may want to make a break for it next round when Nitro gets up.  Shayuri, Viridian can probably HP to Instant Counter the teleport, assuming it is magic.  If it worked, that would be really nice.  And you could spend a second HP on improved roll if you really wanted to if the first roll came out badly.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope reinforces the ice wall, her eyes glowing starkly.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2007)

Shooting Star rolls out from under the table as Nitro smashes through it, righting herself in the air.  _Nailed him!  No need for the shots on the gunner guy now,_ she thinks, canceling the orbs still in flight.

(Free Action: Acrobatics to instant stand)
(Free Action: Reversible to cancel the Homing projectiles set to attack Ironblood last round that missed)
-----------------------------------------------------
If Onigumo is around and conscious:

Shooting Star applies an explosive burst of acceleration, attempting to dart into a blind spot on the giant spider.  Then she'll fire a burst from close range.

(Move Action: Acrobatic Feint on Onigumo: +15.  *30* http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368135

Standard Action: Shoot Onigumo: +14 Attack.
Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3 (4/rank, +3)
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)

Attack: *25* http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368141


-------------------------------------------------------------
If his 'port isn't countered or if he has already been knocked out:

Megan asks, "Where do go from here?  Try to blast through the floor, head down this hall, find the real elevator down, what?  Hey, is the video phone still on?"  _I doubt that what's-her-name's ice walls will last long.  Even if they are 'magic' ice.    I don't want to trap the room while we're still in it._  She'll create a line of orbs seton the opposite side of one of the ice walls.

-------------------------------------------

(Full Action: Multi-target autofire Plasma Orbs targetting 3 androids.)
Attack +14, -1 per square. I'm not sure how far apart they are, but I'll assume a -3.

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire, Penetrating 3 
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)

Guard #1: *19* http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368117
#2: *28*
#3: *21*

Oops, forgot that you can take 10 against minions.
--------------------------------------------------

(Defense: 23/15. Toughness +9.  Fine. HP 3/2)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

1 HP left

Viridian realizes what's happening as soon as the spider demon reaches for the ailing grey gunner. It's too fast...she doesn't have time to cast...

_Hell with that!_

She swings an arm out, making a warding mudra with her hand and spitting her invocation in English... "...by Hecate you shall NOT escape!"

Despite the abbreviated signs and calling, Thessaly summoned as much force of will as she could muster, forcing the Silver Countermagic to happen regardless! Magic was only part ritual; the far greater part was Will...and a stark, argent ray of power radiated from her outstretched hand!

(Spending Hero Point! Countermagic! Perception, so no roll to hit needed. Counter roll: 17...http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368348 , I'll use an HP to reroll, if that's allowed. Consarnit.   Reroll: 15! Even worse! Hurrah! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368350 )

(I just have this...irrational hate of Invis Castle. It seems like it rolls under 10 way more often than statistically possible. )


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2007)

(The reroll on HP isn't a pure reroll.  The results are between 11-20.  So your roll of 4 turns into 14, for a counter magic result of 25.  Unless we nerfed Improved Roll; I can't remember what we decided.)

(So far Invisible Castle hasn't been too bad to me.  It seems to work better than my real dice.   )


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2007)

The black demon-motes rematerialize without moving.  Onigumo is surprised to find himself at the same spot he started at.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2007)

Hope grins as the demon remateralizes. "Way to go Viridian!" she shouts as she keeps the facility reinforcements away with her magic-laced wall of ice.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 13, 2007)

OOC we may want to consider a combined attack 

Nightweaver rushes over toward the suprised demon, timing her attack to coincide with Nitro's expected one exchanging accuracy for might. 

OOC Power Attack for +3/-3 9, combined attack with Nitro (if willing)

Ugh, spending a hero point on that one 

Hero Point (1d20+7=10)  that makes the attack 20, DC 29 if it hits


----------



## Elric (Nov 13, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC we may want to consider a combined attack




(OOC: Nitro is stunned, and combined attack is in general a worse option than attacking separately.  So that won't work)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2007)

Depending on what happens:
*If the demon has not been Kao'd by the time Hope acts:*
Hope keeps the wall up as her companions fight the thing. The air around her turns electric as she unleashes her most potent attack. Lightning seems to strike from all directions, all homing in on the demon, forming into one powerful blast. 

(Power attack for as many hit points as she can get, Blast 12, Imp Crit 3, Knockback 4, Indirect)
*
If the demon has been Kao'd by the time Hope Acts:*
Hope will spend a hero point to summon a Fire Storm and then send the thing back to wherever it really belongs.

(I assume she gets a hero point for being shot.... or not really hurting the thing the first time she tried attacking it.... I could be wrong)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Depending on what happens:
> *If the demon has not been Kao'd by the time Hope acts:*
> Hope keeps the wall up as her companions fight the thing. The air around her turns electric as she unleashes her most potent attack. Lightning seems to strike from all directions, all homing in on the demon, forming into one powerful blast.
> 
> ...




She doesn't.  Only for being taken out of the fight, and even then I dont give it to those who go down in the last round or two of a tough fight.  Its basically for being a good sport about losing and having to watch the others play for a bit (which is why the HP comes later and can't be used for recovery)

Just awaiting Jemal again.

(Did I forget to give one to Shooting Star after the last combat?  If so, consider it given.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2007)

ooc:
Lol. No Big then. So she gets only one hero point. Could she do the fire storm and the spell to banish him all at once by spending that hero point or will she need help from Viridian?


----------



## Jemal (Nov 13, 2007)

Optic ducks down, unleashing another blast, aiming this one at the spider.  "This went to hell WAY to fast."

[sblock=Combat stuff]
Aggressive stance (+2 attack, -4 defense)
Attack: 16
HP REROLL: 28
Damage DC if it hits: 27 
Defense: 14
Toughness: +14
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

Optic blasts the spider into the wall again, and he bounces off.  Nightweaver kicks him in the head and stomps him into the floor (2 bruises, staggered, stunned, unconscious, 2 additional knockback bruises).  Now what?


----------



## Raylis (Nov 14, 2007)

"I hate spiders"  Nightweaver says, reisting the urge to hit the demon once more for good measure,  "Optic, can you access their files from here or do we go in deeper?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

Viridian eyes the ice and says, "How long can that stuff keep them out?"

She looks to see if there's a door to this room that's not currently being busted into, in case they need to teleport out.

"We could just take these two...see if we can get any information out of them..."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope steps forward, the swirling winds around her moving in a tightly contained vortex. "No. We won't be able to get anything out of that spider. We have to banish it." she looked at the demon thing thoughtfully.

"Did you know that during the dry season, people who live in the plains fear lightning storms more than anything else?" She said conversationally as static electricity crackled down the length of her arms. She focused the static into a tightly controlled charge that ignited the webs, catching them on fire. 

The whirling vortex started to glow with St. Elmo's fire, turning from it's normal blue to bright red as she poured power into it. It seemed to suck the fire into it's matrix, until it was a scorching hot whirlwind. "There is a reason for that," she said quietly as the vortex swirled around the unconscious demon, burning it, lashing it with fire.

She began to chant in an eerie, musical language that no one, except perhaps Viridian could understand. As the chant rose to a cresendo, the vortex of fire turned black and you can hear over the howl of the winds, the screams of the damned. 

She continued chanting, and the vortex seemed to break the demon apart, or what was left of it into ashes. The ashes and the vortex appeared to sink into the floor, growing smaller and smaller until nothing was left, except bare board where carpet used to be. 

Hope staggered, leaning against the wall as the exhaustion hit her. Overextended.... She thought hazily as the world seemed to blacken at the edges of her sight.

ooc
Power stunt/fatigue + hero point to summon a fire storm and banish the spider demon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "I hate spiders"  Nightweaver says, reisting the urge to hit the demon once more for good measure,  "Optic, can you access their files from here or do we go in deeper?"




(He cannot)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian eyes the ice and says, "How long can that stuff keep them out?"
> 
> She looks to see if there's a door to this room that's not currently being busted into, in case they need to teleport out.
> 
> "We could just take these two...see if we can get any information out of them..."




Both doors are being busted into.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope stood up with an effort and tried her best to contain the fatigue. "We need to get out of here," she said without preamble, as if banishing demons was something she did everyday. "The Gray gunner probably has some useful information," she looked around for something the demon touched and grabbed as many of those things as she could, for postcog readings later. (bits of clothes and spider web remains if she finds them, that sort of thing.)

"Viridian, if you could," she said, swaying a little as the room shifted alarmingly.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2007)

"I can't get in from here.  I DO have something in mind though.  If this works, we may be able to get deeper with a bit of ease."
Optic looks through the nearest wall at the robot on the other side and starts to concentrate, using all his skill to attempt to hack in and take control of it.

[sblock=ooc info]
Datalink, Visual, Machine Control.  
Assuming it CAN work, Computer Check: 22
HP Reroll: 26+10(HP)=36
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

"I...can't," Viridian protests. "My spell requires a doorway, and the only two doors here are smashed and covered in ice!"


----------



## Raylis (Nov 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I...can't," Viridian protests. "My spell requires a doorway, and the only two doors here are smashed and covered in ice!"




 "If we absolutly have to get out, I may be able to shadow walk everyone... Nightweaver replies, some hesitation in her voice.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope sighs and focuses her own wavering will. The air turns bitter as cold wind pours from her, swirling into a rough door frame complete with an open door made of ice, right in front of them. 

"I hope this lasts long enough to cast your spell." Hope says her voice hoarse from exhaustion. "Don't dawdle,"

She tries to move, but the blackness that was swirling around the edges of her senses decided that it liked her attention and slammed into her, engulfing her and sending her down and out.

She collaspes, falling to the floor. And she is quite unconscious too.


----------



## Elric (Nov 14, 2007)

Nitro springs up (Acrobatics DC 20 to stand as free action).

(Roll a natural 1 for a total of 18! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1372307)

He loses his balance and falls over.  That Spider-demon must have hit him harder than he thought.  He gets up the long way this time and moves to grab Gray Gunner.

"I've got him.  After that last hit I gave him, he'll think twice before trying anything if he comes to.  Rail guns are no match for a good kick in the balls"


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2007)

(Given the situation, I'd like to revise the actions I posted above.)

Megan asks, "Where do go from here? Try to blast through the floor, head down this hall, find the real elevator down, what? Hey, is the video phone still on?" I doubt that what's-her-name's ice walls will last long. Even if they are 'magic' ice.  I don't want to trap the room while we're still in it. She'll start create a line of orbs seton the opposite side of one of the ice walls.

However, Shooting Star interrupts her attack as Hope unleases a firestorm right next to her.  Megan rockets away from the inferno, heading into the security corridor to put more distance between herself and the fire.  "WHAT THE HELL!"  _No, no, no.  How could she do that?  I was right next to it!  And how could she do that at all, she's not supposed to have those kinds of powers.  And he was unconscious!  Did she just murder the spider guy?!_ 

--------------------------------------------------------
Standard Action: Attack a guard on the other side of an ice wall
Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2, Penetrating 3 
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)

Defensive Attack -5.  
Attack roll: Take 10: *19*

Move Action: Fly down the security passage


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

ooc:
Sorry about that, Hope can get a little focused when dealing with demons and necromancers and dark wizards.... But she was well aware of Shooting Star and the others and made sure that nobody in the room would be hurt by it. All apart of the Extra Effort deal.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope sighs and focuses her own wavering will. The air turns bitter as cold wind pours from her, swirling into a rough door frame complete with an open door made of ice, right in front of them.
> 
> "I hope this lasts long enough to cast your spell." Hope says her voice hoarse from exhaustion. "Don't dawdle,"
> 
> ...




(That is quite unnecessary.  That only happens at the third level of fatigue.  This is just the first.)

However, it still happens, momentarily, as she feels like her insides are on fire and collapses.  (1 injury, 1 bruise, stunned).  Small amounts of smoke come out her ears, mouth, and nose.


The three robots coming from behind you melt through the ice wall and move to attack.

Optic chooses a great time to start trying to control robots.  A reinforcement arrives in the form of a hulking brute of a robot with giant metal tanks on its back, glowing pipes arching around it, and a giant cannon-like device instead of its left arm.  Optic recognizes the robot as basically a walking plasma-projector, capable of sustained, flamethrower-like blasts of plasma.  It would cut through the ice walls with no effort.  Optic wrests control away from the AI, and (I presume) uses his move action to order it to attack the other security robots.    He waves a line of plasma across the three other robots, burning them all in half with his massive gun.  It also melts through the ice wall, and sets a fire on the wall opposite the door, with some smaller fires breaking out on the floor.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

Shooting Star meanwhile gets to the end of the security passage, finding a metal door.  It is locked, but she can probably blow it up if she has to.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

ooc:
Ahh. How I read it in the M&M Guide, that the round immediatly following the extra effort, you get fatigue and go unconscious. Still. It's a nice cause and effect for her, considering that she does have that mild fire weakness and is using an element opposed to the one she is affiliated with (air, water, ice). But she is a hero after all, even if she chooses not to wear a mask. So such a little thing like that isn't going to stop her.    

I also suspect that the Ice door was shattered by the Robots or the fire that broke out.

IC
Hope regains consciousness quickly, the side effects from using an element opposed to hers was never pleasant, but under the circumstances, she couldn't allow that thing to report back to Barrington. Too many innocent lives were at stake and as she told her team mates earlier, she would do whatever it took to protect those innocent lives. She got to her knees and then her feet, fighting off the exhaustion and waves of nausea that came with it. 

She looks around and sees that the only way out is through the security corridor that Star took. "Looks like that's our only way out." She said and noted the guns lining the walls.

Once more the cold wind seeped from her, filling the hall, sliding up the walls and covering them and filling the weapons they sported with cold crystaline shards and sheets of ice.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Ahh. How I read it in the M&M Guide, that the round immediatly following the extra effort, you get fatigue and go unconscious.




Only if you're already exhausted (thats the second level of fatigue)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

ooc:
Gotcha. But we'll let the unconsciousness thing stand, if that's okay with you. It's a good drawback for her using fire or ground/earth based spells.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2007)

"Big guys on our side for now, but his aims a bit wide.  Keep clear and take out the other bots!"

Optic follows his own advice and makes sure he's out of the plasma bot's line of fire, unleashing another blast at a bot.   "I say we keep heading for the objective.  No sense coming all this way for nothing."

[sblock=combat]
Attack roll: 29
Damage DC if it hits: 27 
Defense: 18
Toughness: +14
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Ahh. How I read it in the M&M Guide, that the round immediatly following the extra effort, you get fatigue and go unconscious. Still. It's a nice cause and effect for her, considering that she does have that mild fire weakness and is using an element opposed to the one she is affiliated with (air, water, ice). But she is a hero after all, even if she chooses not to wear a mask. So such a little thing like that isn't going to stop her.
> 
> I also suspect that the Ice door was shattered by the Robots or the fire that broke out.
> ...




The security corridor contains the guns, facing into the regular corridor.  They cant shoot into the security corridor.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

"Objective? Are we staying? I could use the door down that hallway to get us out," Viridian says, clearly not sure what to do next.

If any robots are still up and hostile, she makes a swatting gesture at it, batting it away with sheer magical force.

(Perception TK, damage DC 23.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope shook her head. "Shoot.... Star went down that way. _Can't_ leave her." she said, shaking her head again, trying to focus as the ice climbed up the wall. She wasn't taking any chances of them hiding any funny business she knew that Viridian was still looking at her and told the witch quietly.

"Elemental opposition. Reactions not good." she said, realizing that they didn't have to get her, she had her own way of communicating.

_Damnit. I hate casting fire spells!_ she cursed to herself. _They always make me feel like I've downed a six Hurricanes and topped it off with double malt moonshine. Do they have double malt moonshine?_

"STAR, get back here, we're leaving!" Hope shouts, using both her vocal words and her wind carried words to reach the rather excitable superheroine.


----------



## Elric (Nov 14, 2007)

With Gunner slung over a shoulder, Nitro readies a Shockwave (Area Strike 11) if one or more robots get within his line of attack.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

ooc
Remember that Hope did pick up whatever she could in the manner of clothing, webbing and other odds and ends for postcog perusal if they survive this lil tetatet.


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shooting Star meanwhile gets to the end of the security passage, finding a metal door.  It is locked, but she can probably blow it up if she has to.




Shooting Star fires blindly into whatever room or hall lies opposite the door, programming her orbs to attack nearby people or robots.

"We don't have the files yet; we can't leave.  Why the hell did you kill that guy?" she yells back to Hope.  _What's the problem?  I'm like a tenth of a second away.  Big deal._

-----------------------------------------

Use Indirect and Trigger to create attacks on the other side of the door.  I'm not sure if Trigger can be used with autofire strafing attacks, but if possible, use that.

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2, Penetrating 3 
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)

Attack +14 (minus multi-fire penalties of course).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

Viridian starts scraping the runes for her portal spell into the ice door.

"It'll take a minute for the spell to set," she reports. "After that I can open the door for as long as we need, but if they destroy it, the link will fail. If we're going to do anything else while we're here, it should be fast."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

The Saint nods briefly. "Alright, I'll do what I can," she said. "We have gray gunner. The place is falling apart under us Star," she said, expression grim.

*Star has to know when to cut her losses and leave with the winnings in hand*, She thought, referring to the age old gamblers maxim, neon spots of darkness flickering at the edges of her sight.

The ice seemed to glow slightly as she kept her will on it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The Saint nods briefly. "Alright, I'll do what I can," she said. "We have gray gunner. The place is falling apart under us Star," she said, expression grim.
> 
> *Star has to know when to cut her losses and leave with the winnings in hand*, She thought, referring to the age old gamblers maxim, neon spots of darkness flickering at the edges of her sight.
> 
> The ice seemed to glow slightly as she kept her will on it.




(She does not need to concentrate on the ice btw.  Its real ice (continuous + permanent).


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

Ahh alright. Will modify it. She could have just been reinforcing it.   


IC
The Saint reinforced the ice door and turned her attention to the fires that were starting to rage about her. Cold wind blew out of her mouth in a strong, focused cone, extinguishing the blaze. She shook her head, that semi-drunk/drugged feeling backlash and elemental opposition always brought dogging her like a gleeful puppy with a juicy bone. She also notices the bits of robot near at hand and confiscates some pieces of that as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2007)

Nitro's shockwave easily takes out the three security bots.

So there seems to be some disagreement about leaving or continuing on...


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2007)

Shooting Star begins attacking the door, using each orb as a cutting torch.  _Why the hell are we leaving now?  Things have proceeded about as well as we could reasonably expect going in.  We knew we'd almost certainly have to fight to get the data.  She's the only way advocating retreat anyway.  You'd think that the first one to advocate cutting and running would be me.  Maybe she overstressed her power murdering that guy.  Serves her right then.  Too damn bad._  "We can deeper into the security area from here, come on!"

Star will be ready to dismiss the shots pumped into the room earlier, if she succeeds in cutting through the door.
------------------------------
Full Action: attack the door, spending the full action to force it to take 5 on its save.

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2, Penetrating 3 
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise, Precise Shot)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

The Saint looks at the girl like she was crazy. "We'll be walking into a death trap girl, you think that they don't know we're here?" she asked harshly. "Look around at your teammates without the blindness of your arrogance!" 

_*Suicidal superheroes. Spare me,*_ she thought, knowing that Nitro was not at one hundred percent, Viridian had been shot. She was drained and had been shot. She knew didn't know how good Optic or Nightweaver were, but even then, with half the team hurt and wounded.... It was time to go before they lost someone. That was her main goal. Making sure everyone survived this gamble. Had she been alone, she would have pressed on, but with her teammates wounded, that took priority.

She wouldn't loose another partner to someone like Barrington or Faust. Ever again. She thought grimly.


----------



## Victim (Nov 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The Saint looks at the girl like she was crazy. "We'll be walking into a death trap girl, you think that they don't know we're here?" she asked harshly. "Look around at your teammates without the blindness of your arrogance!"




_WHAT?!  How can she call me arrogant?  Of all the people in the world...  She's been constantly ordering everyone about since I met her.  She's the only one who's come out in favor of leaving too.  So of course doing something other than what she wants is arrogant.  :\   And of course we were walking into a trap; we knew that going in.  No one seemed seriously injured._ she thinks angrily.

Megan fires back without stopping her work, "If you want to see arrogance, look in the mirror!"


----------



## Raylis (Nov 15, 2007)

"We need to finish what we came to do before we leave."  Nightweaver says angerly,  "We didn't have any plan and their trap was sprung the moment we walked in through the door.  However, those who want to leave through Vi's door should do so. They might turn down security if they think we've all gone.  

She moves toward the hallway Shooting Star went down,  "Jack you have the best chance to get what we need from their files and you can do it the quickest-are you with us?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2007)

_Priorities._ she thought, knowing she'd talk with the green superhero later.

Unbidden, the light spring like wind springs up around her, almost in reaction to her concern for the younger woman. It swirls around Viridian's wounds, healing them, and The Saint staggers once again, white spots dancing in her eyes. She shakes it off with a visable effort. 

She shook her head, trying to focus. "Viridian, you think you can go further?" she asked the younger witch, once the wind had done its work. 

"Remember, this isn't about winning or loosing anymore. We're a team, we look out for each other, even if we don't like each other much. The alternative is far worse." she says, almost to herself. 

You can tell she's not thinking very clearly, the backlash from the spell, plus the effort it took in getting rid of the spider demon is clearly taking its toll. 

At Nightweaver's suggestion of seperating the group, her eyes flash silver in anger and the air around her turns cold and static filled. "We'll see this through." she said and Viridian can tell, she's not exactly at her most coherent. 

_*Fire and ice and portals to hell don't for a good margarita mix.*_ The thought ran through her head, like a cat chasing a silver string from a ball of yarn.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

Viridian glances at Hope and nods.

"Maybe you should leave though," she suggests worriedly. "You...all this you're doing is really too much. Doing magic can exhaust you fast. But I think they have a point. If we leave now, we'll never have another chance at this. I can finish the door though, for you...if you're too tired to go on."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2007)

"I'm not worried about myself," she said, pulling herself together once more. "Others are more important." she told her. "More worried about you guys." she focuses inward, using an old meditation technique to order her thoughts, push back the pain and backlash effect to something she could work around. It works.... More or less.

"I'll make it," The Saint said and she would, if through sheer stubborn will alone. She shakes her head. 

"I'm sorry," she said quietly, knowing that both Star and NightWeaver were right. "Let's get this done," 

You can see why she got her reputation for obession based dedication. At least when she's not punch drunk from overuse of her abilities.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 15, 2007)

"You're more of a liability then an asset if you push yourself too far and too much. All the angry looks and tough talk won't change that."  she turns her attention to the guys,  "Nitro, Jack?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2007)

"Sorry. Casting spells opposing my elements always make me feel like I've downed a half dozen Huricanes." She says, sounding almost normal as the meditation trick does it's job, plus the effects from the backlash never lasts long. "You're right, Okay? I know I've been a jerk, I can't change that and I'm sorry for what I've said. It was uncalled for." 

Hope knows she'll pay for it later if she pushes herself like that again. She can still feel the lingering effects of fatigue, but she doesn't feel like she's about to pass out again either. She looked at Viridian and the others. 

"I'm not going to abandon anyone here," she said stubbornly, that sheer unwillingness to give up or give in to her own weaknesses had taken her to hell and beyond shown through. 

*A mage never gives in to a weakness, never lets that weakness gain control over them. You destroy it, or find away around it. But you never give in to it. Ever.* she remembered her earliest lesson, her first lesson._*Magic is all about your will. Without your will, the power controls you. Loose control of it, of yourself and that power will consume you.*_

Ever since Faust had come back into her sights, she had been off-center, off balance. He and his cohorts Black Cobra and Sister Thorn had tortured her partner, killed him slowly and left the video of their escapades at her front door, after she had been searching for him for a month. Had she been a week earlier in finding him, he would still be alive. That would haunt her for the rest of her days. And she would not rest until everyone responsible for his death had been brought to justice. Either by her hand or by the Courts. Whichever way it played out.

That was reason enough to push forward. It wasn't over. And there was the fact that she would never forgive herself if anyone of her newest team mates had been killed while she was unable to help.


----------



## Elric (Nov 15, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "You're more of a liability then an asset if you push yourself too far and too much. All the angry looks and tough talk won't change that."  she turns her attention to the guys,  "Nitro, Jack?




"I'm fine.  It takes more than a Spider-demon and glass-ball Joe to stop me."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2007)

Shooting Star manages to blow the lock on the security door, leading to the reception area.

She arrives in a concrete room with a screen on wall and several teleportals on the floor.  A green-haired woman appears on the screen.  

"Greetings.  I am Scylla, the artificial intelligence unit which controls this facility.  Turn back and you may yet survive.  The main base is only accessible via teleportal, and is over 100 feet of reenforced concrete and lead sheeting below you.  Without my permission, you will be unable to target the teleportal as intended.  As you can see, your mission is entirely futile."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 15, 2007)

Optic put a hand on Hope's shoulder and looked at her for a moment "Don't worry, I've lost one team-mate before, and I'm not going to let it happen again.  As has been said though, if we don't get what we came for then this was pointless.  If we run into any major trouble, we DO need a quick exit plan.  First, Viridian, can you chuck these guys through a doorway so we don't need to haul them around with us?  If we fail our primary objective, we'll call them plan B.  Also, how quickly can you set up an exit if it hits the fan?"

Optic brought the plasma bot over to him and tried to download a schematic from it, to get an idea of where they were going. (Computers: 18 If ineeded)

"Any other questions, concerns, or ideas?" He asked while interfacing with PlasmaBot.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope squeezes Jack's hand in understanding. "Thanks," she says quietly and follows the path Star took down the corridor. She wasn't going to let the woman go into a situation without back up. She enters just as Scylla said her speech.

"Depends on what you call futile Scylla, we aren't interested in the weapons or this facility persae as you probably well know." she considered the AI thoughtfully. "We never were interested in those items. You probably heard me before the fighting broke out, was I lying?" she said, smiling a little, though it was humourless. 

"Perhaps we could trade information of equal value," she asked. "I never wanted this to happen, I was willing to pay for it or trade for it." she told the AI honestly. 

"And what I said about Barrington was true. If he does succeed in his plans, his first objective will be to wipe out any would be rivals. Since you built a weapon for him, the Foundry would be the first logical choice to wipe out. Why would you care about what happens to a bunch of meat sacks anyway? Telling us about the weapon he had you build will cost you nothing, in fact if we succeed in wiping him our or he succeeds in wiping us out, or we wipe each other out, you win without expending any undue effort at all." 

She said quietly and again honestly, knowing that the artificial intelligence could discern whether or not she was lying through voice analysis or whatever. She was also trying to distract Scylla from whatever Optic was doing.

Hope looked at the woman and smiled. "We don't work for the Freedom League Scylla. If we do succeed where they fail, that will embaress them greatly, especially since Barrington stomped them flat. That's also a win," she held out her hands in a geasture of 'supplication'. 

"You loose nothing Scylla and have everything to gain from giving us the information we seek. Why waste undue energy in helping someone like Barrington?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

Viridian sighs and turns back to the ice door.

"It takes at least a minute for me to link a portal," she replies. "This one's almost done. We can shove our two captives through it..."


----------



## Victim (Nov 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shooting Star manages to blow the lock on the security door, leading to the reception area.
> 
> She arrives in a concrete room with a screen on wall and several teleportals on the floor.  A green-haired woman appears on the screen.
> 
> "Greetings.  I am Scylla, the artificial intelligence unit which controls this facility.  Turn back and you may yet survive.  The main base is only accessible via teleportal, and is over 100 feet of reenforced concrete and lead sheeting below you.  Without my permission, you will be unable to target the teleportal as intended.  As you can see, your mission is entirely futile."




"Hi, just a minute."  _I'm talking to an AI.  Cool.  But work, work, work.  Let's see, the defense zone needs to be defined to cover only things coming out from the portals._  With a wave of arm, Megan replaces the random orbs fired into the room with a defensive trap set to attack things emerging from the teleportals.  (Using Triggered on her attack)

"How does a hundred feet of steel, lead, and concrete make our mission futile?  As long as we can damage the material faster than it can be repaired, the attack isn't necessarily going to be futile - although it may be annoyingly tedious.  Now, the time delay involved in breaking through may allow you bring in enough reinforcements or something to drive us off or kill us.  But the barrier itself doesn't render our actions futile; it's that in conjuction with more active defenses that can take advantage of our delays."  _It doesn't seem very, err, precise or logical for an AI.  Hey, if it's got a connection to this screen+camera setup, Optic could send some data back and start messing with it._

Megan continues to jabber with increasing speed: "Also, why is stopping us your primary concern?  The value of the information we're after can't be all that much compared to the overall worth of this facility.  Even if we can't get into the main part of the base, there's still this expensive mansion plus all the outlying buildings - which are probably loaded with high tech insides even if the outsides looked pretty ordinary to me - the helicopter, structural damage to cliffs and road, etc.  Besides the direct replacement costs for all that stuff, there's also the time involved.  And there'd still be a chance we could break through into the main base."  _I might be able to blast a path down.  But...  Let's see what ideas we have once everyone else gets in here._

Shooting Star takes a deep breath and resumes talking at normal rates.  "So far, we've been pretty good at breaking things.  It may be more economical for you to allow us access to the information we want so you can keep this place in business."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2007)

"Besides, it's not like we're after anything that is of any real value to you." Hope says wryly, feeling more and more clear-headed, grateful indeed that the effects from the backlash/elemental opposition weren't longlasting.

She winced inwardly, remembering how she had acted. It was one of the reasons why she never drank to get drunk. Those effects were like downing potent high end alchohol, while being simulaneously stomped by an angry bison.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

Optic smiles and turns to Viridian as Hope goes down the corridor.  
"A minute's not exactly a quick exit...  I don't suppose the.. er... 'ritual?' could be suspended partway and then finished?  As in you could 'mostly' make a portal, and then finish it in a few seconds if we needed to get out?"  He shook his head, and looked at Amanda "How bout you, how many do you think you could get out of here if we need to go?"

He heard murmurs of conversation from down the corridor and hoped it was the ladies making nice.  Well, no raised voices was a good sign.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2007)

ooc:
I have a feeling that they'll eventually come to an understanding, sooner or later.  Maybe after Megan does some digging on our volatile windrider.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2007)

"No, Optic," Viridian replies.

"It doesn't work that way. I have to specify -when- the link takes place when I do the spell. The link, once established, can be held open as long as you want basically. But you can't do part of it, then finish it really fast when you need it."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2007)

"Also, it was the Gray Gunner and Onigumo who initated the conflict, my companions and I were simply defending ourselves. We have no intricint quarrel with you or your Foundry," she told the artifical lady calmly. "I take it they were not working directly for you. Onigumo did say he would tell everything he knew about us to Barrington." 

She did not regret finishing off the spider demon, he was an evil soul stealing Oni, who would have jepordized everyone working for the trust, especially if his employer Barrington managed to get their hands on Mr. Black or Ms. White.

They knew the faces of the Trust and Onigumo picked it up out of their minds. Hope shivered, knowing that the spider demon would have killed everyone associated with their particular group, probably down to the last babe in arms, simply for attacking him. For the innocents involved, either directly or indirectly, she had no choice but to kill him.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Optic smiles and turns to Viridian as Hope goes down the corridor.
> "A minute's not exactly a quick exit...  I don't suppose the.. er... 'ritual?' could be suspended partway and then finished?  As in you could 'mostly' make a portal, and then finish it in a few seconds if we needed to get out?"  He shook his head, and looked at Amanda "How bout you, how many do you think you could get out of here if we need to go?"
> 
> He heard murmurs of conversation from down the corridor and hoped it was the ladies making nice.  Well, no raised voices was a good sign.




 "With a little luck I could get everyone out"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Hi, just a minute."  _I'm talking to an AI.  Cool.  But work, work, work.  Let's see, the defense zone needs to be defined to cover only things coming out from the portals._  With a wave of arm, Megan replaces the random orbs fired into the room with a defensive trap set to attack things emerging from the teleportals.  (Using Triggered on her attack)
> 
> "How does a hundred feet of steel, lead, and concrete make our mission futile?  As long as we can damage the material faster than it can be repaired, the attack isn't necessarily going to be futile - although it may be annoyingly tedious.  Now, the time delay involved in breaking through may allow you bring in enough reinforcements or something to drive us off or kill us.  But the barrier itself doesn't render our actions futile; it's that in conjuction with more active defenses that can take advantage of our delays."  _It doesn't seem very, err, precise or logical for an AI.  Hey, if it's got a connection to this screen+camera setup, Optic could send some data back and start messing with it._
> 
> ...





"Nothing is more important that reputation in this business, and my name is no coincidence.  Cut off one head, two more grow back.  My drones are numerous and strong. You cannot defeat us by digging a deep hole.  You won't live that long.  Now I ask you again, to leave this place."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Also, it was the Gray Gunner and Onigumo who initated the conflict, my companions and I were simply defending ourselves. We have no intricint quarrel with you or your Foundry," she told the artifical lady calmly. "I take it they were not working directly for you. Onigumo did say he would tell everything he knew about us to Barrington."
> 
> She did not regret finishing off the spider demon, he was an evil soul stealing Oni, who would have jepordized everyone working for the trust, especially if his employer Barrington managed to get their hands on Mr. Black or Ms. White.
> 
> They knew the faces of the Trust and Onigumo picked it up out of their minds. Hope shivered, knowing that the spider demon would have killed everyone associated with their particular group, probably down to the last babe in arms, simply for attacking him. For the innocents involved, either directly or indirectly, she had no choice but to kill him.





"Onigumo was a skilled mind reader.  He likely gleaned that Barrington is your enemy from your own minds. He was loyal to us until the end."

BTW, Optic cant get anything from the robot.  He overrode Scylla's connection, so the robot is not connected to the network.  What he can do is find out how to get it to shut itself off and where to blast the deactivated robot to keep it down.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2007)

Meanwhile, Viridian's spell fails.  She seems to have hit a ward.

Scylla laughs "Like THAT would work."


----------



## Elric (Nov 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Nothing is more important that reputation in this business, and my name is no coincidence.  Cut off one head, two more grow back."



_That Mythology for Jocks class is finally coming in handy!_ 

"In that case you should have named yourself 'Hydra'.  Really, for a computer you're not very bright."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

*OOC: I'm assuming from her taunting Viridian that we can hear the AI in the other room, then?*

Optic shuts down the plasmabot then heads in to look at the camera.  "It's a pleasure to meet such a sophisticated piece of machinery.  I've never met an AI quite like you before.  I know you wish us to leave, but there is no harm in you and I having a short discussion first, is there?"
Optic attempts to interface with 'Scylla' and reason with her/find out if there's anything we can offer for her co-operation.  [Diplomacy & Computers are both +16]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: I'm assuming from her taunting Viridian that we can hear the AI in the other room, then?*
> 
> Optic shuts down the plasmabot then heads in to look at the camera.  "It's a pleasure to meet such a sophisticated piece of machinery.  I've never met an AI quite like you before.  I know you wish us to leave, but there is no harm in you and I having a short discussion first, is there?"
> Optic attempts to interface with 'Scylla' and reason with her/find out if there's anything we can offer for her co-operation.  [Diplomacy & Computers are both +16]




Optic fails to control her directly.  She has a very powerful defensive barrier on the connection to the surface.  He think she will be more vulnerable from more central and internal systems.  Similarly, he has concerns about the teleportals.  Even though he can probably seize control of one or more of them, Scylla will likely be able to control other parts of the network, including the output portal.


----------



## Victim (Nov 16, 2007)

"I won't tell anyone if you don't," Megan promises.  "Capturing the Gunner is a reasonable enough justification for our attack." _But unless Optic can pull something off, we still need to get down somehow. _

_Hmm, what problems do we need to be able to handle for this to work safely?_  Shooting Star flies over to other characters.  "Viridian, I have a stupid plan.  You'd be able to catch me with your power if things don't go so well, right?"

"Hope..."   _You look like hell.  Did you overload another power?  Passing out from the strain isn't the worst thing that can happen if you screw around - not like I have much room to talk .  It's best to test new things in safe circumstances, not in fights.  Hey, maybe she overtaxed herself on purpose, to make it so we have to leave.  Guess that backfired._ "... Could you create a block of ice in here for me, and then do something with the wind to ventilate this room?  Just don't push yourself, okay?"

"Nitro, can tear up some of the floor in here, get a hole started maybe?"  _That covers pretty much everything.  Except a paramedic or doctor.  But what the hell._


----------



## Elric (Nov 16, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> ""Nitro, can tear up some of the floor in here, get a hole started maybe?"





"Uh, sure.  I'm getting good at property damage by now."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2007)

"No problem," Hope says. "As long as I don't try any more spells opposed to my elements, I should be alright." she tells Shooting Star with a smile, not bothering to lie. In any case, something like Scylla would be able to discern the truth just from taking a reading off her body. Heart rate, that sort of thing. 

She turned back to Scylla. "I am sorry for this, but I have no choice in the matter," she said apologetically as she held out her hand, focusing her will and forming a pillar of ice. "On the plus side, you'll get some nifty data out of this," she said wryly. 

Hey, politeness never hurt and Hope suspected the AI was more used to the bluster of egotistical Supervillains and the strong words of Superhero's too stupid to be scared. 

The wind began to pick up.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

*Wasn't trying to control her, just trying to interface so we could talk more directly.  failing that Optic would just try verbally*


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 17, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Wasn't trying to control her, just trying to interface so we could talk more directly.  failing that Optic would just try verbally*





That you can do, or you can just talk to her through the screen. 

Hope and Nitro did what Shooting Star asked, so what is the next stage of her plan?


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2007)

Megan tucks her long ponytail into the back of her shirt, and then places her hands against Hope's column of ice.  "Thank you," she snaps at the AEGIS agent.  _Elemental opposition?  BS.  Too bad it doesn't really work like that though; it would have made my life so much better.  Besides, if you're a wind mage first, then fire shouldn't be opposed anyway - it should be earth.  And that AI..._ she continues to work herself into a fine temper.

"If someone has another idea, speak up now before I do something rash."

(I don't want to jump the gun with a dangerous, expensive, and rather irrevokeable action if someone has another option they want to pursue.)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2007)

(what are you trying to do again?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (what are you trying to do again?)




(I assume she's about to do her corrosion attack that hits her with blast 12 as a side effect, but I'm not entirely sure either)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 17, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan tucks her long ponytail into the back of her shirt, and then places her hands against Hope's column of ice.  "Thank you," she snaps at the AEGIS agent.  _Elemental opposition?  BS.  Too bad it doesn't really work like that though; it would have made my life so much better.  Besides, if you're a wind mage first, then fire shouldn't be opposed anyway - it should be earth.  And that AI..._ she continues to work herself into a fine temper.
> 
> "If someone has another idea, speak up now before I do something rash."
> 
> (I don't want to jump the gun with a dangerous, expensive, and rather irrevokeable action if someone has another option they want to pursue.)




"I'm out of ideas at the moment." Hope said wryly. "What are you planning, exactly?" she asked as she expanded the winds to fill the room.

ooc:
Her primary elements are air, water and electricity, the primary factors that make up weather. So her weaknesses as far as spellwork is concerned is of course fire followed by earth. I'd think that if she had cast a spell with the earth based descriptor, it would affect her similarly. Just my two cents on the subject, unless of course Matt disagrees.  

Oh, Matt, if you want, I can pop that into her character sheet, so we don't forget.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I can't have the monopoly on rash acts now, can I?" Hope asked with a grin.
> 
> ooc:
> Her primary elements are air, water and electricity, the primary factors that make up weather. So her weaknesses as far as spellwork is concerned is of course fire followed by earth. I'd think that if she had cast a spell with the earth based descriptor, it would affect her similarly. Just my two cents on the subject, unless of course Matt disagrees.
> ...




(BTW, the backlash was an inherent drawback of the banishing spell, stemming from the power of the demon itself.  Even a fire mage would have been hit like that)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (BTW, the backlash was an inherent drawback of the banishing spell, stemming from the power of the demon itself.  Even a fire mage would have been hit like that)




ooc
Good to know.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2007)

(So is Shooting Star gunna do it?)


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2007)

_Someone say something so I don't have to do this!_ Megan glances around to the rest of the group with desperation and then anger.  She floats over toward where Nitro applied his talents in smashing, tilts herself so that she's basically lying down and then dangles her arms a few feet above the crater stomped(?) into the floor.  Megan pauses, and turns back to Viridian.  "Are you sure you're ready?  Optic, since you're not getting anywhere, can you blind her - it, whatever - by turning off the sensors for a bit?"  _It's bad enough that you'll all see._  "Oh, and stand back."

After a moment's pause for people to move, she winces preemptively before unleashing her full power straight down into the hole.  There's some screaming involved too. 

----------------------------------------------

Round 1:  Move action to float over the hole Nitro made.

Round 2: Full Round Action to break object:

Extra Effort!  Barely Controlled Plasma Projection: Corrosion +*13* Area (Cone *130* ft)
Side Effect: Blast *+13* 

Assuming the base can't make a Reflex save  (but you never know), it loses 13 points of toughness and must take 5 on its Toughness save versus DC 28.  IIRC, that can inflict a Destroy result on a 130 feet of solid steel (all that's in the area) even with the bonuses from thickness.

Shooting Star saves against a DC 28 Blast with her +9 toughness.   I'll spend an HP on improved roll to avoid Staggered, KO, Disabled, or Dying if necessary.

If there's a superscience energy reflector or something hidden inside the reinforced concrete, then spending a hero point to ensure that she evades her own blast would also be a good idea.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2007)

ooc
Hope does have the Healing ability now, even though she's not exactly aware of it. If necessary, she'll go into instinctive protective mode and go to healing Star. She'll do this as soon as she can.

Depending on what happens this is what she'll attempt...
*Grant a character an immediate recovery check for the subject's worst damage condition.
*Stabalize a dying character with a DC 10 Healing check

IC
"STAR!" Hope shouts, lurching forward as the girl begins to scream, smoke pouring from the hole and the horrible smell of burnt flesh wafting up. Winds swirl around the room, wafting away the acrid fumes and she pulls the superhero away from it

"You bloody idiot," she whispers, her expression twisting in concern and fear for the girl.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2007)

Viridian puts her hand to her mouth in horror.

"I didn't know you'd be...I didn't think it would..." she stammers...then quickly moves forward and looks for some way to help. If no one's taken out the cameras, she starts by disabling any she can see with TK.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2007)

The Aegis agent didn't like the young woman all that much, but no innocent deserved to be burned like that. And Hope knew that Shooting Star was probably one of the more innocent people she had ever met. 

"Leave the rash and stupid acts to me, okay?" Hope says trying to block out the sight and smell of Star's burnt hands and arms.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 19, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Someone say something so I don't have to do this!_ Megan glances around to the rest of the group with desperation and then anger.  She floats over toward where Nitro applied his talents in smashing, tilts herself so that she's basically lying down and then dangles her arms a few feet above the crater stomped(?) into the floor.  Megan pauses, and turns back to Viridian.  "Are you sure you're ready?  Optic, since you're not getting anywhere, can you blind her - it, whatever - by turning off the sensors for a bit?"  _It's bad enough that you'll all see._  "Oh, and stand back."
> 
> After a moment's pause for people to move, she winces preemptively before unleashing her full power straight down into the hole.  There's some screaming involved too.
> 
> ...




Nitro blasts a hole with his shockwave, while Viridian and Optic blast cameras.  They suspect that Scylla has longer-range sensing equiptment as well, however, but probably not as detailed as the cameras.  Shooting Star goes through a whole lot of pain and smoking, but is not seriously hurt (Injured, no hp needed).  Surprisingly, however, it does not entirely destroy the base's heavy armor, although it does seriously weaken it.


----------



## Elric (Nov 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Nitro blasts a hole with his shockwave, while Viridian and Optic blast cameras.  They suspect that Scylla has longer-range sensing equiptment as well, however, but probably not as detailed as the cameras.  Shooting Star goes through a whole lot of pain and smoking, but is not seriously hurt (Injured, no hp needed).  Surprisingly, however, it does not entirely destroy the base's heavy armor, although it does seriously weaken it.




"Wow.  You OK?"  Seeing that Star is more or less fine, Nitro, not one to be melodramatic, starts using repeated shockwaves on remaining armor leading to the base.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 19, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Wow.  You OK?"  Seeing that Star is more or less fine, Nitro, not one to be melodramatic, starts using repeated shockwaves on remaining armor leading to the base.




Nitro jumps in the air and lands with his both hands bashing the floor clenched together.  The floor crumbles, and Nitro falls in.  He falls through the armored bunker and into the base, going through an additional floor and landing on a pile of rubble at the beginning a hallway.  Being Nitro, he's ok.  It seems that the previous floor merely led to stairs to this hallway.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2007)

double posties suck.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2007)

"You okay to go on?" she asked the woman, uncertainty and that instinctive concern coloring her tone of voice. 

If she says yes, Hope turns to the other three superheroes. "I can fly us all down there, though you'll have to 'cover' me if things turn dicey on the way down." she says grimly. "I can be alot stronger than I look when the situation calls for it."


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2007)

Megan convulses momentarily after cutting out with her blast of supercharged plasma, then recovers and zooms over to the ice.  _AAAAAHHHH!  OW!OW!OW!_  She'll use it to cool down her burned hands and tries to catch her breath.

Shooting Star waves off Hope's assistance.  "Nonono, don't heal my hands." _You'll fix too much and ruin everything!_  She answers Hope's inquiry, "Been worse.  It hurts a lot, but my vector didn't even slip."  _That time was pretty gentle, comparatively.  Numbing my hands on the ice must have helped._

Megan watches enviously as Nitro smashes into the lower levels.  _It took everything I have, and then he breaks it just like that?!  You always win, nothing seems to hurt you or bother you.  Rich, handsome, famous.  Just get your powers a few months ago and then make everything look so f-ing easy.  Screw you, Nitro._  "I can't really carry anyone.  Sorry.  See you at the botto."  She darts after the wrestler, a touch sluggish from pusing her power, but still amazingly fast.  _D- AI.  I'll make you pay for forcing me to do that

(Def: 22/14.  Toughness +9. Injured.  Fatigued (-1 att, -2 STR, DEX, 1/2 spd).  HP 3)_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2007)

[sblock]
Shooting Star waves off Hope's assistance. "Nonono, don't heal my hands." You'll fix too much and ruin everything! She answers Hope's inquiry, "Been worse. It hurts a lot, but my vector didn't even slip." That time was pretty gentle, comparatively. Numbing my hands on the ice must have helped.[/sblock]

Hope nods, her expression clearly telling Star she's not convinced, "Alright. It gets too bad, you tell me, okay?" _She's got guts, I'll grant her that,_




"Okay. That nixes that plan," Hope says softly as the volatile superhero flies down. "Alright. You have a choice, I can either use my winds to take you down there or we can fly down."


----------



## Elric (Nov 20, 2007)

"I'm fine"  Nitro looks around for any cameras or gun emplacements to destroy (with a Shockwave if it seems like it might be dangerous to get up close).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2007)

"What are we looking for, Optic?" Viridian asks as she goes to the hole. "How will we know when we've gotten to it?"

She adds, "We might want to try to find and take out the anti-teleport ward too, so I can get us back out."


----------



## Victim (Nov 20, 2007)

_Don't tempt me._



			
				Nitro said:
			
		

> I'm fine.




"I figured.  Wait, don't break everything.  We need to get access through a working device."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2007)

It is completely dark, but it is clear that the hallway slopes down until it reaches some stairs.  Optic notices numerous small holes in the ceiling up ahead, which he says are connected to pipes in the concrete. It does not appear that the pipes are carrying anything.  Again, there are a couple of cameras, but Optic's radio sense detects the existence of some other sensors sweeping the facility.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

"Well, let's get going," Hope says, motioning for the others to grab hold of her. Surprisingly, she carries them easily to the bottom of the hole with no hint of strain, although it was a bit comical having three people cling to her like that. 

"Between the two of us, once we find out where they're blocking you, we can probably crack it." Hope offers, looking better, though still tired.

"I'm sorry for acting like I did back there. Fire and ground spells or even manipulating those elements.... Well it's a bit like being highly intoxicated, without the pleasure of drinking the booze," she smiles a trifle. "Luckily it never lasts long, but compounded with the banishing spell. Well. I was an ass." she said forthrightly. "It's one of the reasons why I try to avoid casting those kinds of spells. I didn't have a choice," she added quietly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2007)

(I realized I made a mistake.  Hope would be exhausted if she healed Viridian.  So either she is, or (a much better idea), she did not heal her.  Kirinke, tiring healing is an after-combat ability or something to use if someone would otherwise be taken out of the fight.  It is not wise to use it on regular hits)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2007)

(arrgh, I missed where she did that too..but yeah, Vi wasn't hurt too badly by the shot. She's okay for now. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2007)

You all receive and encrypted message from Jacobson through your comms (routed through the phones).  

"We have a situation in the city.  The Foundry office was hit.  We're intercepting traffic on Swiss military channels.  They've found two bodies burned beyond recognition and a couple of large broken, robots.  Nuclear hazmat teams have quarantined the site.  This looks a lot like that attack in Israel, but in other news, we're hearing that Hiroshima Shadow was captured at the scene, and is being held in some kind of containment device that absorbs his radiation and uses it to power a forcefield. It makes sense he was responsible for that attack -- Hamas has never had nuclear capability -- but that doesn't explain this one, nor why Barrington paid Hamas for that attack, not Shadow. "


----------



## Victim (Nov 20, 2007)

_You try to listen because there's no damn light, and then someone can't shut up and then there's lots of radio chatter.  If you say you had no choice, then you don't sound very sorry.  Hamas?  Hiroshima Shadow?  I don't understand, what could they get at the front office?  Are the secretary/assistant lady and rich guy I met dead?  If Hamas was supposed to be involved in the attack, but only Hiroshima was there, does that mean that they have people coming here too?_

"I don't get it," Megan whispers.  "And how do you think the drones will 'see'?  Thermal?"

_Well, just waiting here at the bottom of the hole just gives them more time to decide how to fight us.  Plus I should stay busy.  Hopefully, Nightweaver will back me up_  "Scouting."  She slowly floats down the hallway, trying hard to avoid bumping things and ready to fly away from any trouble.

-----------------------------

Stealth: +9.  I think her speed is at 1/8th normal, 125 ft/move.  (1/2 for fatigue, 1/2 for using Stealth, and 1/2 again for darkness).  But that's okay, getting too far ahead is a bad idea anyway.

Uncanny dodge: hearing 

(Def: 22/14. Toughness +9. Injured. Fatigued (-1 att, -2 STR, DEX, 1/2 spd). HP 3)
-------------------------------------------------------

Those pipes worry me.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _You try to listen because there's no damn light, and then someone can't shut up and then there's lots of radio chatter.  If you say you had no choice, then you don't sound very sorry.  Hamas?  Hiroshima Shadow?  I don't understand, what could they get at the front office?  Are the secretary/assistant lady and rich guy I met dead?  If Hamas was supposed to be involved in the attack, but only Hiroshima was there, does that mean that they have people coming here too?_
> 
> "I don't get it," Megan whispers.  "And how do you think the drones will 'see'?  Thermal?"
> 
> ...





(In case I was being unclear.  One of the terrorist groups that Barrington paid off for the decoy attacks was Hamas, and there were a bunch of people found irradiated in Israel.  However, it appears that it was Hiroshima Shadow that did that, as he was caught there.  Now the Foundry folks just got killed in the same way, though HS is in prison.  The fact that HS may have been the original culprit though begs the question of why Barrington paid the money for the attack to Hamas rather than Shadow.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope considered this, as she listened in. "Can you interface with Scylla? Explain to her what's going on, everything we know about Barrington as a guesture of goodwill. That may help us get what we're after. From what we know, the foundry isn't likely to help genocidal madmen out to destroy the world. And I'm afraid, that's exactly what Barrington may do if he doesn't get what he wants." she asked Optic. 

She considered the pipes, wondering what they could do or not. _*Murder holes... * _ she thought.

Her eyes glow once more ice creeps up and over the ceiling, completly covering the holes, invading them, ruining them with icy shards that bend and warp the metal, stone and concrete. "Scylla, we are not enemies here, you know what Barrington did to your people. He is proving me right. Help us stop him and we will go away without further strife to your organization. If the world nations do not give into him, he will use whatever you built for him and whatever other nasty tricks he may have up his sleave to destroy the world out of sheer pique. That means you'll go down with the rest of us," she paused. "No meglomaniac likes a rival," she shouts. "I am the _Hellborn Saint_ Scylla, you know I have not lied in anything I have told you! Why do you still keep this information from us, when it will only benefit you and those you speak for in the end?!"

Her voice whispers to the others. _"I took care of the holes, whatever they were. Either lazers or gas pipes maybe? It doesn't matter." _ she looked around them, gauging the corrider. _"Tread carefully here, this is a mouse maze and we are the mice"_


----------



## Raylis (Nov 21, 2007)

Shadowalking from the floor of the fight to the broken floor,  "Looks like Barrington has his hands in everyone's pockets; if we're fortunate they may change their minds about us and we can stop redecorating this facility _. o O {Enemy of my Enemy...}_



 OOC: sorry for the disappearance, deadlines were moved up at work >.< I was able to check in and keep up though


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

"Optic, how are you faring with Scylla?" Hope asked, sending her own supernatural senses out into the darkened area, hunting for both magical and mundane obstacles. 

ooc:
Remember, Hope as the Hellborn Saint does have a 'good' reputation with the ummm underworld figures, so Scylla would know about it I'd think. And Scylla probably knows that Hope isn't lying, or at least believes in everything she has told the AI. Barrington on the other hand is a known crazy man and they already have their money from him. Getting rid of said lunatic would mean one less rival to deal with. And hay, if the trust and Barrington wiped each other out, all the better......

Oh, she's using her magical awareness and sense air flow abilities to ferret out any hidden tricksies or trapsies.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 21, 2007)

No one is detecting any magic.

Scylla seems to be ignoring Hope's pleadings.

"Nice move.  You've bypassed the acid trap.  You may make it far in yet."

At the bottom of the stairs is an essentially-identical hallway sloping down as well.  It has a similar set of holes and pipes to the first.


----------



## Victim (Nov 21, 2007)

Megan whispers back to others via her comm, "The next hall is just like the one you're in."  _So, in the event of the enemy bypassing your acid trap hallway, the next layer of defense is ...  another acid trap hallway?  Shouldn't there be some upgrade to it - like a gun that shoots people in the hall and can blow up things blocking the acid, a force field to catch someone trying to rush through, etc?  Maybe it's just a trick for getting us to waste time. Sh-!_

"It doesn't seem right that it looks the same.  Catch up.  Maybe we can just teleport past these trapped hallways."  _Or would that be the best place for the extra trap?_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2007)

"Wards," Hope says quietly. "If they block Viridian's long range spell, they'll probably do the same for short range."

Hope considers the holes. Acid first, gas next most likely. She ruins the holes and pipes the same way as she ruined the others. 

"I don't count myself so lucky Scylla," Hope remarks as the destroying ice creeps up into the holes, covering the walls, prying behind them, freezing and wrecking wiring as they go. 

Her own supernatural winds sweep out from her, tasting the walls, the floor, hunting for pressure points and traps. "Nor do I give up so easily," she remarks. "


----------



## Raylis (Nov 22, 2007)

"Whatever wards they have may block your power, but they haven't mine.  Nightweaver says, feeling very much at home in the darkened hallway,  "I'll see what's at the end of the hallway.  she says, fading into the darkness and appearing at the other end of the hall.


----------



## Victim (Nov 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Wards," Hope says quietly. "If they block Viridian's long range spell, they'll probably do the same for short range."




"A walled enclosure or some armor prevents passage going in or out, but doesn't necessarily restrict interior movement.  Generating a bubble instead of a widespread field is probably easier in terms of equipment and energy costs." Megan counters.  _And apparently Nightweaver can just do it easily.  Her darkness stuff is looking pretty awesome right now._


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2007)

Hope considers. "You've got a point Star," she concedes. 

*I hate being the mouse in this little maze....* she thinks, glad that her ability to generate ice is helping protect the others. She doubted that Scylla or the foundry had thought to protect against that. 

"Be careful Nightweaver," she said quietly, not wanting to loose another partner, even if they weren't friends, there still was that unspoken promise of looking out for one another.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2007)

Optic's attention is split between his continued attempts to 'talk' to Scylla, trying to give her any information they have, and keeping an eye out, making sure nobody walks into anything. 

"You're right, there's gotta be something more to it than the same trap repeated.  Be careful, everybody."

*Using all forms of vision to see.. well, what I can see.*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2007)

"Look for pressure points on the floor. That would be the next logical move," she said quietly.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Feeling a little helpless to add anything to what's already going on, Viridian just follows the others and keeps quiet, keeping an eye out for trouble. She also makes a point of looking behind them every so often to make sure nothing nasty is following them.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2007)

"Don't go out in the hall just yet, I have an idea." Hope remarks, concentrating and the ice creeps down, coating the floor, creeping between miniscule cracks and crevices, prying and destroying.

For an added bonus, Hope also sends a bolt of lightening through the ice, hoping the electricity will travel faster through it, knowing that both ice and water were good conductors of electricity. She wants the combination of the electrical surge and ice to destroy any would be tricks and traps the foundry might have installed. She makes sure that no one is in the 'line of fire' so to speak before she does this. When everything is done she shifts the extra ice back onto the walls.


----------



## Elric (Nov 25, 2007)

"Traps" Nitro ponders.  "Found something a good kick in the balls can't solve, I guess"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2007)

Once she's done, she smiles a little in relief. "That should do it for the mundane traps I think." she said and looked at Viridian, "Viridian, I can't detect any magical traps, but that doesn't mean anything and your mage sight is better than mine anyway. Could you double check?" she asked the other magic user, sounding alot better than she did before, it seemed that using her normal magicks was helping her recover from the backlash and 'magical hangover' from the fire/banishing spells she had used on the spider demon.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2007)

The young witch nods and moves forward to make sure the area is in her line of sight.

"I haven't sensed any magic yet," she admits, "but there was definitely a mage of some sort in the group that met us before we came here, so it's possible they use it."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2007)

Hope nods in agreement and looks at Optic. "You sense anything?" she asks, knowing that she's probably being overly cautious, but this was a dangerous situation, so caution was probably well, well called for.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2007)

Nothing untoward is sensed by any of your super-senses.  Nightweaver teleports beyond the traps, and find that there is one more stairwell and hallway sloping back.  She notices holes in the floor and ceiling, like the ceiling holes in the other room, as well as what appear to be lasers on tracks.  She notices that the side walls are protected with force fields, which she assumes are mono-directional or else the lasers won't work.  The door at the end of the hallway is protected by a light orange energy field.

So do the rest of you follow Nightweaver?

Meanwhile, Scylla announces:  "Reinforcements I see?  In a rented prop plane?  With jammers and some silly forcefield.  Lame.  I'll make quick work of that."

You hear a very, very loud explosion.


"That was easy.  Strange that your people crashed it into my Comm building.  I never thought that was their style.  Oh well, the survivors will be found and dealt with shortly, I assure you."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2007)

"No, I don't think so Scylla. Our people aren't exactly into suicide missions," Hope quipped. "That's what they have us for."

Hope frowned in concern. Perhaps it was another set of enemies, it would be bad if they had to fight a two front battle. 

"Could you give Optic a visual on the plane and survivors? Our people don't use prop planes," she shrugged as she did the same trick with the ice and lightening on the murder holes in this hallway as well as using her ice ability to pry behind the walls, disrupting wiring, the lightening playing along the icy walls, frying delicate sensors and wires too. 

The force fields may be strong, but even they can't keep moisture from building up behind them and Hope uses that little fact of physics to her advantage. She also makes sure to keep the ice and lightening away from her cohorts. 

"It can't hurt, you know. We aren't necessarily enemies at the moment, we just need the information on Barrington. Once we have that, we'll do our best to leave. After all, we have no real quarrel with you or the Foundry." she says, again honestly. After all, at this point, they had very little to hide.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 27, 2007)

"Stay where you are, traps. I can come get you in a second Nightweaver calls back to the rest, shadow walking back to the group  "Another hallway followed by a stairwell. There are lasers in the walls, probably motion sensored. There's an orange field blocking the door at the end of the stairs. 

Before we go bashing through this I'd like to scout a bit more, I should be able to get to the other side of the door and there may be a way to disable both the traps and whatever is surrounding that door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2007)

All apparent traps and triggers disabled, the group moves through the hallway.

Scylla laughs "Ice again.  Useful against my acid trap.  Not so good against my napalm trap!"

The flaming oil easily melts the ice aside and bursts from the ceiling,  most of you dodge it, and it burns off harmlessly on Optic's armor, but Viridian's force field isn't doing so well today, and the fiaming oil strikes her, burning her skin.  She collapses in pain, still burning (1 injury, 1 bruise, stunned. Totals: 3 injuries, 4 bruises)

Meanwhile, Hope finds that while she can ice the floor, she cannot get her ice behind the force field.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2007)

Heh, Nightweaver posted while I wrote that.  Of course, Hope's action would trigger flooding that entire hallway, including the stairwell, with napalm, so her action alone would have triggered it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Stay where you are, traps. I can come get you in a second Nightweaver calls back to the rest, shadow walking back to the group  "Another hallway followed by a stairwell. There are lasers in the walls, probably motion sensored. There's an orange field blocking the door at the end of the stairs.
> 
> Before we go bashing through this I'd like to scout a bit more, I should be able to get to the other side of the door and there may be a way to disable both the traps and whatever is surrounding that door.




She cannot penetrate the shield, and this hallway is well-lit, so there are no shadows.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2007)

Hope turns and calmly helps put out Viridian's burn, soothing it with cool wind, remembering how Star had soothed her hands with the Ice pillar she had created for the other superhero. You can't believe this is the same woman as before in the heat of battle, who acted so irrationally after she had cast that banishing spell. This was the Hellborn Saint.

"Everything has a weakness Scylla, even you." she says, motioning for the others to stay well away from the hallway. She studies it thoughtfully, looking for weak points that she or the others can exploit. The force field was a problem, if they entered that hallway, she knew it would close in on them like a vice. Then the lasers would take care of them easily. "And Ice isn't the only weapon in my arsenal,"

She looks at the laser tracks and motions with her hands, and the wind picks up, moving in a tightly controlled whirlwind, ripping and destroying the tracks. She'll also use her wind/ice ability to put out the Napalm fire, perhaps freezing it?

ooc:
Rapid Investigator
Master Plan
Hands of air to destroy whatever mechanical fun and games she can in the hallway. If she can, she'll use her winds to try to disrupt the force field from behind it, perhaps by causing pressure build up?
I don't have a clue on how to get past those force fields. I thought that using the moisture trapped behind the fields would help.....


----------



## Raylis (Nov 27, 2007)

Nightweaver swore as the napalm filled the hallway, reflexivly covering her eyes with her arm,  "Is everyone at Aegis lacking in patience or are you the exception."  she snaps. 

 "We can't just blast our way though this, we need caution; Those force fields around the lasers are probably one way, we can't blast them but they can blast us. They may be stationary or they could rotate on an axis since the danger of striking the other is eliminated. 

Optic, can you override one of those lasers? If it has enough of a rotating firing arc, I have an idea.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver swore as the napalm filled the hallway, reflexivly covering her eyes with her arm,  "Is everyone at Aegis lacking in patience or are you the exception."  she snaps.
> 
> "We can't just blast our way though this, we need caution; Those force fields around the lasers are probably one way, we can't blast them but they can blast us. They may be stationary or they could rotate on an axis since the danger of striking the other is eliminated.
> 
> Optic, can you override one of those lasers? If it has enough of a rotating firing arc, I have an idea.




As if responding to Nightweaver, the lasers turn on and begin traveling on their paths, in a complex pattern.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

Still holding her arms where the flaming fuel had splashed her, though feeling better from Hope's healing, Viridian takes a breath and tries to think.

"Let me try something, guys..."

She concentrates and begins speaking in something that sounds like Greek or Latin. Whorls of blue and violet light begin curling lazily from her hands...diffusing like mist into the heavily trapped passageway. 

She calls on Anteus and Vulcan, on Proteus himself...patron of change and chaos...she invokes the tenets of alchemist transmutation, of like to like, of the power to transform.

It takes some time, but slowly the edges of the napalm jets change color and start to bend inward.

(Using Transmutation to try to cause the stone holes around the napalm jets to fill themselves in. Full round to use the power, up to 4lbs of material affected per use, repeat as necessary/possible.)


----------



## Victim (Nov 27, 2007)

_The guy who zapped the office is coming?  Well, a three-way might work to our advantage.  Hey, if I thought the same thing would work again, I wouldn't have bothered to say anything._  Megan hestitantly follows the rest of the group through the trapped hallway.  As napalm sprays down, she flinches and rockets backwards up to the previous stairwell.  _No!_  She winces as heat conducts through Viridian's force field, but only turns away.

"I'm not going through that hallway as it is; it might have reloads or something," she says unsteadily.  _Once is enough.  Too much._  After recovering from her fright, Megan adds, "I might be able to shoot through the force fields.  Also, they might not be one way barriers; they might be matched to the frequency of lasers so that those beams can pass through.  Almost the same, but not quite."  _I want to HURT her.  How can I do that to an AI?_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

If there's a safe spot to 'land' we could also create a region of shadow there for Nightweaver's teleport.  Standing someone/thing just short of the hallway then having Star fire off her Dazzle behind them should create a momentary shadow that Nightweaver could exploit.  Of course, then the lighting level returns to normal and she loses her powers.  

Doing things behind a force field barrier will likely require Indirect, and even that might not be sufficient for certain hardened defenses.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2007)

*Considering that my ability to generate ice has saved your ass at least twice in the past hour, I'd be... * she shook her head, nixing that thought. It did no good at the moment. 

"The tracks, if we melt them or foul them, the lazers won't have a path to track!" she said and then concentrated on the flaming oil, trying to douse them by freezing them or wind, whichever works best.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Still holding her arms where the flaming fuel had splashed her, though feeling better from Hope's healing, Viridian takes a breath and tries to think.
> 
> "Let me try something, guys..."
> 
> ...




(It is my impression that Hope just was putting out the flames, which is a good thing, since it will counter the secondary effect extra on the napalm, but it won't negate the stun.  Hope would need to spend a hero point or take exhausted to make healing work.  Viridian can spend an HP to shake the stun though, and probably should, because it seems that the trap will keep attacking until negated (i.e. Optic can see that the napalm is still flowing in the pipes) )


----------



## Elric (Nov 27, 2007)

"Wow, dodging napalm isn't much fun.  Well, let me know if anything needs destroying."   Nitro flexes his hands, which are sadly not being used to kick butt.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (It is my impression that Hope just was putting out the flames, which is a good thing, since it will counter the secondary effect extra on the napalm, but it won't negate the stun.  Hope would need to spend a hero point or take exhausted to make healing work.  Viridian can spend an HP to shake the stun though, and probably should, because it seems that the trap will keep attacking until negated (i.e. Optic can see that the napalm is still flowing in the pipes) )




ooc:
She's just putting out the flames and soothing the burn with cold, or rather cool wind, taking a page from Star's book. It's not really 'healing' persae. She's also using her wind abilities to bend the flaming oil away from them, at least until Viridian can complete her transmutation spell. And since she's not incorporating the flames into a spell, she'll not suffer any exhaustion/fatigue or disorientation.


----------



## Victim (Nov 28, 2007)

"What are you doing?  Get out of there!"  Shooting Star yells, puzzled as to why anyone would choose to stay in an inferno.


----------



## Elric (Nov 28, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "What are you doing?  Get out of there!"  Shooting Star yells, puzzled as to why anyone would choose to stay in an inferno.




Nitro grabs Viridian in his other arm (Gunner occupying one already) and gets out of the radius of napalm.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope clears the way, keeping the flames from burning them with her winds.

OOC:
I didn't actually think that they were in the hallway when the napalm came tumbling down. I guess a couple of seconds last a long time.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 28, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro grabs Viridian in his other arm (Gunner occupying one already) and gets out of the radius of napalm.




With Hope clearing the way and suppressing the fire on Viridian, Nitro scoops her up and leaps into the stairwell, with the rest following.  However, the inferno rolls downhill, and the burning oil approaches the stairway.  Hope manages to hold it off with her wind, as Viridian awakens and gradually fuses the nozzles.  She can't get them all at once, but one round worth is enough to force Scylla to shut down the flow to prevent the system from backing up and exploding.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope simply uses her winds to bend the inferno around them, letting the flaming oil rush into the hallway with the lasers and forcefields, hoping that the heat will fry some of the delicate instruments that keep the lasers and forcefields operational. She also uses her cold and wind freshening ability to keep the air from being superheated around them and breathable.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope simply uses her winds to bend the inferno around them, letting the flaming oil rush into the hallway with the lasers and forcefields, hoping that the heat will fry some of the delicate instruments that keep the lasers and forcefields operational. She also uses her cold and wind freshening ability to keep the air from being superheated around them and breathable.




She keeps people from being hurt, but doesn't fry anything.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

"Damn," Hope mutters as her plan fizzles, the lasers continue to spin merrily on their tracks, and the force fields crackle mockingly. Viridian's power to transmute things might come in useful.

"Good job Viridian," Hope says quietly, thankful that the woman had that spell handy. Hope herself had absolutely no talent for rock and ground based spells. She then gazes at the lasers and force fields thoughtfully. "Could you perform the same trick with the laser and forcefield output things?" she asked. "I mean, use your abilities to close the holes and cracks they come out of?"


----------



## Raylis (Nov 28, 2007)

Nightweaver watches the spectacle,  "Optic, if that's you doing that focus the beams, see if we can't cut through the wall. Use their technology against them and emulate Star's torch.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

"I don't think it will penetrate a force barrier," Viridian says, panting a little.

"But I have an idea about the lasers. They're on tracks, see...so they can't point just anywhere. Give me a moment...this'll take longer than just sealing a nozzle."

She works her hands and incants again, pouring magical energy into the floor...which begins to ripple and move...

(lol...sorry, I posted that at work, so I couldn't respond right away   I assumed Vi was standing outside the napalm and using the transmutation...but no matter. Transmuting again...this time I'm trying to create a highly polished surface and raise it up to intersect the lasers' tracks to reflect the beams back at the emitters...we'll see where it goes from there.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

ooc
If Hope can, she'll lend her energy to help Viridian so she doesn't exhaust herself.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

(no need...this isn't exhausting her. The panting is from pain and for flavor. )


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope sends a little more cooling wind around Viridian's burn, it doesn't heal it really, but it probably helps some.


----------



## Victim (Nov 28, 2007)

"Is it going to stay off?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope nods. "Viridian fused the pipes with a transmutation spell. Now all we have to do is worry about the lasers and force field."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2007)

"I'm still working on the lasers, but this AI is pretty good.  Fortunately, Lasers happen to be one of my specialties."
Optic continues focusing on the lasers.  "Nightweaver, is it clear after this?  From now on, I suggest Nitro takes the lead, he's got the thickest... skin."  He couldn't help but grin over at Nitro.
He also sends a data-communication to the AI  "By the way, Scylla, those guys out there are NOT with us, so do whatever you want to them, but we ARE getting what we came here for, and not you nor them will stop us.  If you're not willing to listen to reason and realize that we're not the badguys here, then we have to see you as an enemy and neutralize you as such."
*Computers 31 if it matters for either action.*


----------



## Raylis (Nov 28, 2007)

"I didn't have a chance to try to get beyond the door before the trap went off.  Nightweaver replies,  "If that other hallway hasn't been lit up I can try to get beyond the door. _. o O {assuming it isn't bright on the other side}_


----------



## Victim (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC:
Actually, I think the phase 3 trap is still intact.  

Phase 1: Acid pours out.  Beaten by Ice.
Phase 2: Napalm pours out.  Beaten by Transmute
Phase 3: Lasers protected by force fields, holes in ceiling and floor, and a door covered by a force field.  Solution: ???  Datalink?

Considering that the halls with acid and napalm didn't have holes in the floor too, I'm wondering what's so bad here that the Foundry had to install drains for this section.  Maybe they're just to there to cover runoff from all 3 traps?
----------------------------------------------------------

"Right..."  Megan replies, skeptical.  She inverts and looks 'down' at the nozzles in the uneven lightning.  _It does look like most of the holes have been closed.  Good job Viridian!  So I guess this is my chance?  If she's wrong though...  I should be able make the distance anyway before it can fully start up.  Sh-!  There's way too much fire here._

Shooting Star skims the floor and dashes through the hallway to catch up.  Once she's past the immediate danger zone, Megan rights herself.  _Let's see if I can't screw up their base for trying to burn us._  With a wave of her arm, she creates a handful of orbs, sets them mostly for collision avoidance, and then fires them up into some of the still-open napalm projectors.

"We made a pretty big hole coming down here, so whoever just arrived might be coming the same way as us.  That might be a problem.  And if they don't come the same way, there's a chance they'll beat us to the files and delete or destroy some of the data storage.  So we may want to hurry a bit if we can do it without running through any more traps."

------------------------------------------

Let's see how far Indirect 3 shots can get.  The idea is that the shots fly as far as possible into the system, and then stop (triggered 2) to hopefully cause premature ignition if the system is reactivated while Viridian is still closing off the vents.

Still Fatigued.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Actually, I think the phase 3 trap is still intact.
> 
> Phase 1: Acid pours out.  Beaten by Ice.
> ...




Star sends the plasma balls up the nozzles and into the pipes, and she has more than enough range to get all the way back to the main tank.  It seems that there is a switching system that allows Scylla to choose which substance she sends through the pipes.  Star ignites the napalm storage tank, causing it to explode and destroy the switching system and possibly the contents of the neighboring tanks.  Fire periodically falls from the ceiling, as does rubble, but she is pretty sure she's disabled the pipe and nozzle system.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I'm still working on the lasers, but this AI is pretty good.  Fortunately, Lasers happen to be one of my specialties."
> Optic continues focusing on the lasers.  "Nightweaver, is it clear after this?  From now on, I suggest Nitro takes the lead, he's got the thickest... skin."  He couldn't help but grin over at Nitro.
> He also sends a data-communication to the AI  "By the way, Scylla, those guys out there are NOT with us, so do whatever you want to them, but we ARE getting what we came here for, and not you nor them will stop us.  If you're not willing to listen to reason and realize that we're not the badguys here, then we have to see you as an enemy and neutralize you as such."
> *Computers 31 if it matters for either action.*




Optic manages to wrest control of the lasers from Scylla, though he can't target them at the door and it seems that the fields protect them form each other.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "I didn't have a chance to try to get beyond the door before the trap went off.  Nightweaver replies,  "If that other hallway hasn't been lit up I can try to get beyond the door. _. o O {assuming it isn't bright on the other side}_




The force field seems to block teleportation.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2007)

"Good work, Optic! I can try to transmute the door now!"

Viridian switches her efforts to changing the blocking door into something more forgiving. Rice paper, perhaps.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Star sends the plasma balls up the nozzles and into the pipes, and she has more than enough range to get all the way back to the main tank.  It seems that there is a switching system that allows Scylla to choose which substance she sends through the pipes.  Star ignites the napalm storage tank, causing it to explode and destroy the switching system and possibly the contents of the neighboring tanks.  Fire periodically falls from the ceiling, as does rubble, but she is pretty sure she's disabled the pipe and nozzle system.





"Nice!" Hope remarks, grinning at the superhero and then starts to putting out flaming napalm that was already there using a combination of strong winds and cold. "Viridian, it might be good to try to transmute the place where the forcefield generates or comes out of." the Aegis agent offers, while she does have some scientific knowledge, it isn't exactly her strong suit. "Or even better, try to transmute part of the field into something reflective, maybe it'll bounce back and destroy itself," she suggested.


----------



## Victim (Nov 29, 2007)

"So what else can't we do?  Is this still so dang laughably easy for you?" Shooting Star yells at the AI.  _Huh. I thought there'd be some sort of valve or something that'd block off the pipe; that I could maybe cause early ignition and force a shutdown.  Bonus!  Should destroying and ruining more stuff really be a cause for celebration though?_



> "Nice!" Hope remarks, grinning at the superhero and then starts to putting out flaming napalm that was already there using a combination of strong winds and cold.




"Thanks.?" Megan replies, surprised by the enthusiasm in Hope's comment, but grateful for the save from the napalm drips.  _I don't like you.  I shouldn't care about your praise.  Was persistent even supposed to be positive?  Focus.  There's still the door._

"What do you think the orange field does?  Is it something we can smash through or overwhelm - or will we have to find a way to turn off or go around?" she asks, mostly to Optic.  She'll extend her line of inquiry and test its properties with a quick burst of plasma.
--------------------------------------------
Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3 (4/rank, +3)
Reversible (on latent triggers, not for undoing effects), Precise


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 30, 2007)

The blasts of plasma hit the shield, and it flickers slightly with each hit.  Optic can detect that it is weakened.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2007)

Hope sees the effect Star has on the shield and decides to 'help out'.

"Get ready to duck if this doesn't work," Hope remarks as she levels her own attack at the shield, ready to deflect it if the energy shield simply bounces it back. She uses her most powerful attack, the lightening blast.

ooc
Blast 12, Imp Crit 3, Knockback 4, Indirect


----------



## Elric (Nov 30, 2007)

"Nice shot, Star.  I guess 'targeted' property damage can come in handy too"

_Something to destroy!_

"Here, let me try something"
If Hope's efforts seem to be successful and the group doesn't have a good reason for Nitro to not take a turn as well, he'll shockwave the force field.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 30, 2007)

Star, Nitro, and Hope blast the field sequentially, and it gets weaker each time.  meanwhile, Optic struggles to hold back the lasers.

After a few rounds, the field fails, and after a few more blasts, so does the armored door behind it.  Nitro's shockwave finally blows it down.    Looking out through the hole, you see a massive factory. You are about a floor above the ground floor of the factory, and there are stairs down.  There are four boiling vats of molten metal, one in each corner, and a set of  mini-vats on tracks suspended above them that can pour the metal into molds.  Mostly, the molds are located on individual assembly lines that wrap around the vats, where the molds are apparently loaded in adjacent rooms, and with a crane that moves filled molds into cooling pools next to the vats, then again to the central assembly lines.  The cranes are on the same tracks as the mini-vats.   In the center is a tangle of welding bots and similar machines attached to a central computer, and the central assembly line wraps around that.  Four additional lines worked by human technicians connect to the center loop.

There are a number of doors, mostly on the ground level, but also on scaffolds you, by the tracks.  One is labeled Research, and on that side there is a window about three floors up looking down on the factory.  Another is labeled Warehouse, and the tracks go there too.  Another is labeled Reactor, another is unlabled, and another is labeled Living Quarters.

Scylla says "Excellent progress.  I suppose this will be as good a time as any to try out my new prototype Black Knights."

Suddenly, two humanoids in heavy black armor with black longswords appear in the hallway.  Optic can detect that they are surrounded by a powerful force field, including their blades.  

Nitro turns around in time to see the knight behind him, and the knight swings his sword with both hands, striking him hard and shocking him with energy damage, throwing him to the far side of the factory (1 bruise, staggered, stunned).  The sword crackles with orangish energy much like the force filed on the door.  The other hits Hope from behind, blasting her into the close part of the factory in a similar fashion (hp spent to void knockout, bruised and stunned instead)

The knights blink out of existence suddenly.


----------



## Elric (Nov 30, 2007)

_Not even a flesh wound!_

But that still hurt.  Nitro lays there and gets his bearings (Nitro stays stunned and recovers from Staggered with Regeneration)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2007)

Hope feels something slam into her from behind, the pain sharp and intense as she slams into another something, the breath whooshing out of her. The shock of it is enough to momentarily cause her to black out, but she somehow regains consciousness, although for the life of her, she can't figure out why. She breathes harshly, seeing stars and neon bright lights flicker on the edges of her sight.


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2007)

"I'm good at ruining things," Megan replies to Nitro.  

"Hit and run teleporters?  I already dealt with one of those this week."  _But Frostblade created portals through ice, limiting the regions he could appear.  And his attacks weren't so devastating.  And he didn't have an awesome forcefield.  And he was only one guy, instead of two.  At least.  Well, sh-!_

Shooting Star flies into the factory, leaving orbs set to attack the nearest Black Knight upon its reappearence in her wake - mostly in the area between Nitro and Hope to cover the group's more vulnerable members.  She flies past the vats of molten metal - _those are bad news waiting to happen_ - and hovers before the human technicians.  

(In French): "Umm, excuse me.  This is now a super-powered combat zone, so you should evacuate."  _I said that correctly.  I hope.  It's been awhile._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Move Action: fly over toward the technicians, ending 10 ft up.  Moveby.

Standard Action: Triggered attack on a Black Knight.  Attack +13.  Result: 16

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3 
Triggered 2 (any trigger), Reversible (on latent triggers, not for undoing effects), Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise

Defense 22/14.  Toughness +9.  Injured.  Fatigued. HP 3.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 1, 2007)

"Careful, they've got forcefields, and probably cloaking!"  Optic looks around, trying to spot where the knights could have gone.
 "Someone get those techs out of.. Never mind."  He stops as he sees Megan zooming off to take care of the techs, and smiles.. Good thing someone else was thinking about the civillians too. "Eyes open people... Try to keep the collateral damage down, we don't wanna hurt anybody... 'Cept the badguys"

[sblock=ooc]
You know the drill... Notice +16, True sight for anything not magically hidden.  If I see them, I'll blast them and indicate their position.  (Alternately, if we're still in the laser hallway, I'll try to turn the lasers on them).   Otherwise, I'll keep scanning for them *Readied action to point them out when I DO spot them*[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Viridian scowls.

"I'm getting tired of this...lets see how you guys like not knowing where to strike!"

She raises her hands over her head and intones in a resonant voice, "I call on the spirit of the watchtower to the east! Powers of air, mind and perception. I invoke you!" Slowly, she lowers her arms, and a sourceless breeze swirls through the corridor.

"Draw a veil over the minds of all who look on us. Let my voice be the only sound they hear, my will be the only light they see."

The wind gusts...and nothing seems to happen.

Viridian smirks.

(Using Glamour! Full round to cast (hence the long incantation) but it's a sustained selective phantasm that affects all sight and all sound based senses. She uses it to create false images of everyone in the group that move to imitate the real ones. Each person has a "cluster" of fake images around them that move as they do, and shift so that the real one's position isn't always the same in the cluster. Basically, its "mirror image" on a mass scale. Party members can't see them (they're selected not to be subject to 'em).)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope straightens, trying to get her bearings as she leans against the wall, she's still stunned, but is quickly regaining control of her senses. "Optic, try to get to the computer, it's a central one," she looks around, trying to figure out a plan of action.


----------



## Elric (Dec 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Using Glamour! Full round to cast (hence the long incantation) but it's a sustained selective phantasm that affects all sight and all sound based senses.




(OOC: Since it's a Phantasm, doesn't that mean that the machines won't be affected by it?)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(Machines that are mindless...but we don't know that the black knights are machines...and if they are, they may be controlled by the AI, which seems to be sentient... I guess we'll find out. Since just about all Vi's powers are perception targeted or mental effects, this was one of the few things I could do. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Machines that are mindless...but we don't know that the black knights are machines...and if they are, they may be controlled by the AI, which seems to be sentient... I guess we'll find out. Since just about all Vi's powers are perception targeted or mental effects, this was one of the few things I could do. )




You are pretty sure that most AIs will be immune to stuff like this, unless they are designed to be extremely human-like (simulational androids, nanotech  virtual biology, etc).  They are vulnerable to hacking instead.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2007)

OOC:
How many Hero Points does Hope have right now? I lost count....


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You are pretty sure that most AIs will be immune to stuff like this, unless they are designed to be extremely human-like (simulational androids, nanotech  virtual biology, etc).  They are vulnerable to hacking instead.




(Ok, thanks Matt...)

...or rather, she would have done all that, but then a little voice in the back of her head made her think better of it. Instead, she simply waited, looking all around...for the moment the knights made themselves visible again...

(Delaying action to TK one of the knights doing direct damage at DC 23 and attempting to knock back away from us. She won't, however, fling them into molten metal before she knows if there's people in those suits. )


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2007)

Hope looks around, trying to figure out where they would put the central computer. It'd be unlabeled, wouldn't it. They'd....

"Optic, the central computer. It's in that unlabeled room!" Hope shouts, using her wind carried words ability to convey it to everyone in the group. "It has to be!"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2007)

Optic looks over at the room.  "I'll check it out.  Nitro, stick close in case those bots show back up."  He sprints over to the room, looking for a way to open it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2007)

(Calling Raylis)


----------



## Raylis (Dec 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Calling Raylis)




 OOC: I'm here, moving and new job have been keeping me busy 

 _. o O {Aren't we technically the "bad guys" since we're breaking into their base?__ Nightweaver thinks as she moves into the room behind the others, gathering darkness into her hand. 

 OOC: will ready to hit a knight that comes into range with R12 snare _


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2007)

(Sorry for the delay)

The technicians start running towards the warehouse, except a few supervisor-types that go to the research area.  It looks like they are following a specific evacuation plan.

Optic  can see that there is a force shield around the unmarked door, much like the one guarding entry to the base itself, but significantly weaker.  

Star programs and places a number of orbs, ready to attack the knights when they reappear.

Nightweaver and Viridian also prepare to strike the knights.

Nitro and Hope recover.  Hope manages to mumble into her comm link: "Optic, the central computer. It's in that unlabeled room!...It has to be!" (HP awarded for figuring that out right away)

Scylla is not amused "Eat flames, ice girl!", Scylla shouts as she sends a pot of molten metal her way and dumps it on her.  Hope manages to partially roll away, but screams in pain as it hits her anyway (1 bruise, 1 injury, staggered, stunned, spending that HP to avoid a dying result).

Nitro, however, is in range of the welding machines, and they start stabbing him with their hot, sparking, pokers (1 injury, 1 bruise, stunned again.  Does this inturrupt his regening from staggered?).

"Squirm, piggy, squirm!, haahhaahaaa" Scylla taunts.

The knights DO show up, but this time, you're ready for them.  Nightweaver tries to snare one, but finds that its reflexive blinking makes that quite impossible.

Viridian waves her hand and throws that same knight all the way across the factory, damaging the wall of the research facility (crit!,  2 injured, stunned, after a fiat.  HP for Viridian)

The other knight manages to blink away temporarily as Star's plasma orbs are about to hit him.  They'll get a couple more passes later, though.

But first, the knight goes for Viridian, seeing her as the largest threat now.  He swings his sword, striking her and slightly penetrating her shield, wounding her in the shoulder (1 bruise).  He then blinks away.

(Optic still gets a stadard action this round)

Meanwhile, as the workers stream INTO the warehouse, a dozen three foot tall spider-shaped robots with guns (mostly rail guns) and sensors of various sorts stream into the room from the warehouse.  They climb on the walls for a better shot and fire up at the non-downed heroes.

Star manages to dodge two of her attackers, and miraculously is not armed by a railgun graze.

Nightweaver is less lucky, and takes a volley of poison darts, which rather quickly make her sleepy (exhausted).

Viridian avoids two of the attacks, but takes a blast from a lightning gun, blasting her back into the hallway (2 bruises, 1 stunned)

Optic dodges all the attacks, and the force field takes some hits from the spider-bots, weakening it.

One of Scylla's cranes on tracks swings by and tries to pick up Optic, but he deftly wrenches his tough armor free of it (20 on his save).


----------



## Elric (Dec 5, 2007)

*Nitro, 1 Injured, 2 Bruised, 0 HP*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Nitro, however, is in range of the welding machines, and they start stabbing him with their hot, sparking, pokers (1 injury, 1 bruise, stunned again.  Does this interrupt his regening from staggered?).




(No.  Staggered is more severe than Injured, so even though I have to recover in order from most to least severe, this doesn't affect that.  See http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=12347&highlight=)

(Also, I sort of doubt that Hope is staggered, since given that it was lethal damage she'd be disabled as well, so that was probably a typo... I hope)

_OW!_ It's pretty rare that Nitro feels more than a little bit hurt.  Nitro shakes off his stun with an HP.  

(When is my turn supposed to be?  Hopefully before Viridian.  Hopefully someone will shoot at the downed Knight while it's still stunned)

If the downed Knight is still in one piece (assuming it's prone and stunned), Nitro leaps over and hits it with a crushing punch right between the eyes- hopefully knocking its head off!  Power Attack for 3, charge for +2 attack, gives +7 attack, 17 damage.  If it's not prone for some reason, PA for 1 instead.   If not stunned or prone, attack spider-bots instead. "Payback, sneaky robot scum!"

If the downed Knight has been destroyed, Shockwave those dozen spider-bots and anything else I can get in.

(Edit- I rolled Acrobatics DC 20 to stand as a free action on Invisible Castle and made it http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1407857)


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (No.  Staggered is more severe than Injured, so even though I have to recover in order from most to least severe, this doesn't affect that.  See http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=12347&highlight=)
> 
> (Also, I sort of doubt that Hope is staggered, since given that it was lethal damage she'd be disabled as well, so that was probably a typo... I hope)
> 
> ...




(Yes, staggered was a typo from before I auto-used the HP and erased some stuff.  Regarding the interruption, I was more worried about being hit not letting the round count as a round of rest)


----------



## Elric (Dec 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Yes, staggered was a typo from before I auto-used the HP and erased some stuff.  Regarding the interruption, I was more worried about being hit not letting the round count as a round of rest)




(Wait, I think you've got the timing wrong.  Shouldn't Nitro have healed from staggered between when attacked by the Knights and when they went again in this round?  Meaning that when I spend the HP to recover from Stun, Nitro will go during this current round, perhaps retroactively like Optic.  Unless that initial attack was a specific surprise round and as a result Nitro never had a "would be action" to regen on while stunned, which seems like a strange but probably true effect of the regen rules.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope fades in and out of consciousness, fire and ice don't mix.
_Born of darkness, a spark of light.... Child of evil.... Fighting for good.
Born of darkness. Fight the darkness within._

_You are what you make of yourself, not what your parents are._

"Foreshadow?" Hope mumbles, confused as the words of her old friend trickle in.

_Fight it! Don't give in!_ 

But it hurt so much...

ooc
I figured that Master plan and those quick investigative abilities would come in handy.


----------



## Victim (Dec 5, 2007)

(OOC: My internet connection is a bit screwed up atm)

_Is it really going to be that easy with the door?  The bomb timer was a trap too.  Dang, who would have thought that factory stuff would be so effective at directly attacking; you'd think someone would have to be throw into the machines for them to starting hurting us._ 

Shooting Star darts over toward the downed knight, and blasts it rapid fire from point blank range.  _Let's hope the seek mode on the other shots isn't bugged.  My 'don't shoot me' targeting priority rules haven't been locked in for everyone else.  Hopefully Optic can do something about the weaker drones._ 

Then Megan withdraws up towards the ceiling, trying to keep clear of dangerous machinery and hot substances.
------------------------------------------------------

Move Action: Move directly above the stunned Black Knight and use Moveby Action.  Then fly up to the ceiling.

Standard Action:  Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 4), Penetrating 3 
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise

Defensive Attack 3, +2 for stunned.  Attack roll: 17 

Well, since it's stunned, it should still hit.

Defense 25/14. Toughness +9. Injured. Fatigued. HP 3.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2007)

ooc:
Matt? Could you give me your current email?


----------



## Raylis (Dec 6, 2007)

_. o O {damnit! first the Sheik now these things?}_  Nightweaver drops to the ground, _ . o O {Some kind of poison, just need a minute}_


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> _. o O {damnit! first the Sheik now these things?}_  Nightweaver drops to the ground, _ . o O {Some kind of poison, just need a minute}_




(She still gets an action though)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2007)

ooc:
I hope the guardian comes soon. We're getting pounded.


----------



## Victim (Dec 6, 2007)

"Can we get our" _Wounded?  Who isn't wounded?_ "KO'd people out of this room before more stuff gets poured on them or something?"  _Now that the noncombatants are out of here, I want to break everything.  Will shooting down the big vats be enough?  I don't want to cut loose with my power again._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2007)

The fire seemed to be eating her alive, it hurt so bad she could barely think, could barely breath. It was a minor miracle that she still lived, some would say that she was too stubborn to die. Her body reacted, sending soothing ice under the burning metal, making sure that she would take no more damage from it, and the molten metal sloughed off.

The winds around her swirled uncertainly, taking on the scent of fall, of cold rain and dead leaves drifting down to join the soil from wence they came from, of smoke from warm fires, bringing memories of the past to the surface of her confused, disjointed mind.

_You said once that the winds of time flow in all directions. An old, familar and sad voice said. _ She looked up unbelievingly. 

_Stephan?_ She asked, seeing her old partner materalize out of thin air, bending down on one knee to look at her. _You're dead,_

_Those who can see the past, see more than just memories, you know. And what are ghosts but memories of the past?_ Stephan smiled a little, though it was sad and full of unnamed regrets. 

_I'm sorry, I was too late, too..._

_It wasn't your fault. It never was. I don't have much time, I want you to do something. For me._ Stephan whispered.

_What?_ she asked.

_Wake up. And live!_ Stephan said.

Hope forced her eyes to open, the pain making her want to puke, to scream, but she couldn't even manage that. She breathed slowly, gathering what strength and power she could, unable to help her friends, watching helplessly as the foundry's defenses pounded them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2007)

(CALLING FANGOR)

Meanwhile, Ms. White is briefing Wren on the situation when she stops to listen to a comm.  She suddenly says "New mission.  Sigma Team is raiding an underground Foundry base outside Zurich and things are getting hairy down there.  What's worse, a third party of some sort seems to have gotten involved.  Sigma Team's tactical backup is with their plane at a nearby airport, but the Foundry base has above-ground air defenses that we think are still intact.  We need you to make sure that plane gets there safely, secure the surface, and go in after them.  Their leader and comm guy is named Alex Jacobson.  I'll teleport you there.  Good luck!"

"Alex Jacobson!" she says, waving her hand.  The Guardian appears inside an advanced Darkwater-marked airplane with five soldiers in it.  One introduces himself as Jacobson "Welcome.  I hear you'll be our escort?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2007)

I still need actual actions from most of you.


----------



## Elric (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you see my post above?  I think if I shake off the stun with an HP I should get a "retrospective action" in the round you just posted.  And it would be nice to know how that resolves before posting next round's action.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (CALLING FANGOR)
> 
> Meanwhile, Ms. White is briefing Wren on the situation when she stops to listen to a comm.  She suddenly says "New mission.  Sigma Team is raiding an underground Foundry base outside Zurich and things are getting hairy down there.  What's worse, a third party of some sort seems to have gotten involved.  Sigma Team's tactical backup is with their plane at a nearby airport, but the Foundry base has above-ground air defenses that we think are still intact.  We need you to make sure that plane gets there safely, secure the surface, and go in after them.  Their leader and comm guy is named Alex Jacobson.  I'll teleport you there.  Good luck!"




*"I'll do my best.."*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Alex Jacobson!" she says, waving her hand.  The Guardian appears inside an advanced Darkwater-marked airplane with five soldiers in it.  One introduces himself as Jacobson "Welcome.  I hear you'll be our escort?"




*"Let's get going.  Seems like time is going to be short on this one..."*

Guardian's briefing had gone as expected.  There wasn't a dull moment since he joined up with The Trust.   Especially now, with the recent events.  He glances over the 5 men, hoping beyond hope that they don't get themselves killed.  He could only do so much, and yet, it wasn't always enough...

He moves to sit in the co-pilot seat, taking advantage of the view that it would afford him.  Turning to the pilot, he simply says, *"I like the view..."*

With that done, he simply readies himself for the flight...

Ready a use of Create Objects 8, up to 80' cube, to act as a first point of impact shield in case anything is shot at them.  It's tethered, subtle (invisible), and movable if need be.

OOC - AM I understanding this right?  They want me to fly in, disable the above ground tactical defenses, and then help the other team members escape?  Not sure if I was supposed to fly in with these guys, or simply go on my own, and let them know when the defenses have been taken care of....

If I am to disable the defenses first, then he will fly over to the location, and go from there...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> *"I'll do my best.."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The plane is faster than you, so your best bet initially is to be inside it.  You then can do what you want to protect the plane.  Guard it while attacking the defenses, leave it back a bit and go ahead and take out the defenses, protect it aggressively while it moves into position to attack the defenses on its own (It has two missile tubes and two rail guns), etc.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (No.  Staggered is more severe than Injured, so even though I have to recover in order from most to least severe, this doesn't affect that.  See http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=12347&highlight=)
> 
> (Also, I sort of doubt that Hope is staggered, since given that it was lethal damage she'd be disabled as well, so that was probably a typo... I hope)
> 
> ...





Nitro rolls out of the welding bots' range, jumps to his feat, and leaps at the fallen robot, punching its face in. (Disabled!)


----------



## Elric (Dec 7, 2007)

If Jemal doesn't post soon, I say that Optic fires at the downed robot as well, hoping to destroy it.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc: going to ready to snare a bot if one nears


----------



## Elric (Dec 8, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> ooc: going to ready to snare a bot if one nears




(Why not just punch it?  Snare won't do much good against the teleporting black knights and you can probably knock out anything else in a hit.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc
Hope is going to concentrate on not dying. Drat it, fire is her cryptonite!   When she can, she'll do something. Hmmm. I was thinking of her taking some ranks in regeneration the next time we get some PP.

Doesn't Hope get another Hero point for being dropped out of action this round? She got one for figuring out the central computer's hiding place. But doesn't she get another one?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

Taking the co-pilot seat, Guardian turns to the pilot.  *"The perimeter defenses should go first.  I'll go in first, get an idea of the defenses, and send it to you for a precise attack.  Get in, take them out, and I'll protect the plane as much as I can.  An invisible shield should keep most of the damage away from the hull.  I can make it to where it's a constant field with the plane, so that any quick maneuvering will not lose the shield."*(assuming he has the capability of the iPhone, he's going to make sure he has the capability to send these guys any information should he be separated from them.  Eidetic Memory for taking in all the building defenses...)

He turns to the others in the hull of the plane.  *"Make sure your shots count!  We only have one pass at this.  I can scan the place as well, in case there needs to be a second flyover."*

Plan is to get into plane, fly near to the compound, pull up a Create Objects 8, tethered to plane so it moves with it as one, with precise ability to create holes in the shield, so that all missiles and rail gun ammunition can attack freely on the ground forces.  Yes, this leaves holes in the 'armor' but they knew what they had signed up for.  Nothing in this job is certain...

Once over the compound, he will play it by ear.  If he can get some shots off at incoming missiles, then he will try to take out any missiles before they hit the plane's shield.  Blast +11, penetrating 3, autofire 1, affect insubstantial, DC+11 +autofire

Should he need it, his triggered Deflect is up and running, set to protect him should he get attacked somehow from any ranged AND mental attacks.  If a direct blast on the incoming missiles is not effective, then it's revert to his Area Burst blast +11, affects insubstantial, knockback x3.

Summarize:  Fly with plane to near the complex.  Leave plane and fly alone to gather the details of buildings, defenses, places of power sources/generators, and send all info in form of picture with notes via iPhone to pilot.  Once info is relayed, start the fireworks show.  Take out as much of the defenses as possible with blasts, area bursts, etc..

Then find a way into complex to aid the others...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Hope is going to concentrate on not dying. Drat it, fire is her cryptonite!   When she can, she'll do something. Hmmm. I was thinking of her taking some ranks in regeneration the next time we get some PP.
> 
> Doesn't Hope get another Hero point for being dropped out of action this round? She got one for figuring out the central computer's hiding place. But doesn't she get another one?




Only after the fight, so you can't use it to recover.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc
Double drat. Cue the circling birdies and stars then.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Taking the co-pilot seat, Guardian turns to the pilot.  *"The perimeter defenses should go first.  I'll go in first, get an idea of the defenses, and send it to you for a precise attack.  Get in, take them out, and I'll protect the plane as much as I can.  An invisible shield should keep most of the damage away from the hull.  I can make it to where it's a constant field with the plane, so that any quick maneuvering will not lose the shield."*(assuming he has the capability of the iPhone, he's going to make sure he has the capability to send these guys any information should he be separated from them.  Eidetic Memory for taking in all the building defenses...)
> 
> He turns to the others in the hull of the plane.  *"Make sure your shots count!  We only have one pass at this.  I can scan the place as well, in case there needs to be a second flyover."*
> 
> ...




The group agrees to the plan.  The pilot, Jack Dantoni, says "We already know that there is an open area in front of the cliff where we can land, but its right in front of the main anti-air battery, consisting of three rail guns and its own sensor system.  Once things are safe, I'm going to land on the cliff edge."

As you get close enough to leave the plane, you see the mountaintop base up ahead, and you get out and scout.  A number of buildings are on fire.  The central mansion has a big hole in it.  What used to be the main sensor array is completely destroyed, which is good for you, as is the communications building and all the antennas and satellite dishes nearby.  The three railguns are out and pointing out in your direction.  There are robot bodies strewn about, and nothing apparently moving on the ground.  Two helicopters are burning on their pads.

The rail guns can't hit the plane, but they can hit you.  However, Wren manages to dodge the attacks of two of them, and entirely deflect the attacks of a third by conjuring a shield.

Apparently the plane was spotted by advance scouts somewhere, and a hanger opens up in the side of the mountain.  Looking in, you can see two pairs of winged, humanoid robots get a running start and take off, propelled by rockets.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Double drat. Cue the circling birdies and stars then.




She'll be ok next round though.  Note that Nitro pointed out that I was mistaken in giving her the staggered result.  The hits are certainly adding up though.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc:
Okay. So this round, she's playing possum as she gathers her magical and mundane energy to strike. I think that the last two posts portrayed the really badly wounded type hit real well and the hero point (From the quick figuring out thingie) used to get back from 'the near brink' as it were.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Apparently the plane was spotted by advance scouts somewhere, and a hanger opens up in the side of the mountain.  Looking in, you can see two pairs of winged, humanoid robots get a running start and take off, propelled by rockets.




Wren gets into battle mode with but a thought.  These two robots would be disastrous for the plane.  He had to take them out before they could do anything else.

Taking note of the running start that the two robots need, he gets an idea.  He conjures up another invisible wall, this one a solid 80' cubic wall directly in the path of the robots.  If he can manage to get the wall in front of them both, then he will.  If not, then he will go for the first available robot.  He will try to conjure the wall when they are at full speed, or in a state of acceleration, for the best impact and limited probability of veering off course.  After all, it's invisible, and solid.

Create Objects 8, stationary, innate, subtle (invisible) wall of 80' cube to add a definite resistance to simply being punched through like rice paper.

He then continues his survey of the compounds, making a bee-line for the hangar that just opened up should he be able to effectively stop both robots with such a trick.  If not, then he will keep his trajectory, hoping to pull the robots' attention away from the plane.  

OOC - was he given a com link to be able to talk with the pilots?  would he be able to warn the pilots of possible incoming flying robots?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren gets into battle mode with but a thought.  These two robots would be disastrous for the plane.  He had to take them out before they could do anything else.
> 
> Taking note of the running start that the two robots need, he gets an idea.  He conjures up another invisible wall, this one a solid 80' cubic wall directly in the path of the robots.  If he can manage to get the wall in front of them both, then he will.  If not, then he will go for the first available robot.  He will try to conjure the wall when they are at full speed, or in a state of acceleration, for the best impact and limited probability of veering off course.  After all, it's invisible, and solid.
> 
> ...




He has the same standard set of equipment that all Trust heroes get (you should e able to copy it from some other PCs sheet).  A commlink is included.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren gets into battle mode with but a thought.  These two robots would be disastrous for the plane.  He had to take them out before they could do anything else.
> 
> Taking note of the running start that the two robots need, he gets an idea.  He conjures up another invisible wall, this one a solid 80' cubic wall directly in the path of the robots.  If he can manage to get the wall in front of them both, then he will.  If not, then he will go for the first available robot.  He will try to conjure the wall when they are at full speed, or in a state of acceleration, for the best impact and limited probability of veering off course.  After all, it's invisible, and solid.
> 
> ...




The first pair of robots smash into the barrier and explode.  The others manage top veer off, making sharp turns downwards and no longer being able to hit the plane his round.  The plane opens up with its rail guns, and blows a wing off one, causing it to crash.  The other keeps flying.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2007)

(Eyagh! There's a lot going on, and a lot of posts! Any chance I can get a very brief tactical summary of the current situation? Thess had TK'ed a bot, and Nitro just whacked one and Hope is down but not out and I have no idea what Star or Nightweaver's status is...and Thess is stunned? Is that about it? Oh, and the AI is attacking us with the foundry's smelting equipment? I will edit this post with my action as soon as I get everything straight.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc
Hope is stunned, I'm seeing it as her gathering enough energy to complete a sort of 'screw you' type attack on the base and give her companions a fighting chance, knowing that she's gonna be out of the action for awhile. 

Nightweaver is fatigued

The Gaurdian is on his way.

Nitro is well Nitro,

Optic looks to be okay, but Jemal is Awol. 

Shooting star is figuring out what to do, possibly planning a plasma attack.   

I don't know what Viridian is planning.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

Seeing the effectiveness of the solid invisible wall, Wren flies towards the last robot, hoping to deal with it before it can attack the plane.  He flies towards the robot, sending a blast at the thing, hoping to ground it... permanently.  Calling into the comlink, Wren gives a warning the the pilot, *"One aerial robot left, bring him towards me..."*

Blast 11 (+11 to hit) Autofire 1, Penetrating 3

Hopefully his shield on the plane will deter any damage it might incur, should the robot still be in attack mode by the time Wren has dealt with it.


----------



## Victim (Dec 8, 2007)

OOC: Since the situation has changed a bit, 

If the knight hasn't been destroyed by Star's turn, then actions go as above.

If the knight is destroyed, Megan will attack the supporting structure of one of the big vats to cause it to dump on some enemy robots.  IF she thinks doing so won't cause further damage to her allies.  Not that her judgement is likely to be completely accurate.  And her move action will be as above.

Otherwise, she'll use multi-target autofire if she can hit at least 2 spiders for a -4 penalty, or 3 for a -5.  Defensive Attack enough to make the total penalty -5, and take 10 to hit Def 18.

Final option is to move to melee range against one spider bot while shooting at one of the bots firing darts at Nightweaver.  Defensive Attack -3 (take 10 for 20) and Elusive Target.

-------------------------------

If applicable: Homing Attack against the 'porting knight comes to: 33!  Critical?!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Seeing the effectiveness of the solid invisible wall, Wren flies towards the last robot, hoping to deal with it before it can attack the plane.  He flies towards the robot, sending a blast at the thing, hoping to ground it... permanently.  Calling into the comlink, Wren gives a warning the the pilot, *"One aerial robot left, bring him towards me..."*
> 
> Blast 11 (+11 to hit) Autofire 1, Penetrating 3
> 
> Hopefully his shield on the plane will deter any damage it might incur, should the robot still be in attack mode by the time Wren has dealt with it.




Some of Wren's shots hit, and the fourth robot crashes.  Meanwhile, two rockets streak from somewhere lower on the mountain towards the plane.  The plane has electronic countermeasures and is relatively stealthy, and Dantoni is a very good pilot, so one misses entirely, but the other hits, blowing a hole wall Wren built around it, but not penetrating the plane's alien-derived shield and special-alloy wings.  

Wren sees a truck parked on the road near where the rockets came from, in a heavily-wooded area.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Thessaly...no, Viridian...reels under the new assault. Blasts from the assault bots scatter off the wards in place around her from her amulet, but every spell has its limit. The concussion transmits through, and hits her like a hard punch to the face, knocking her over and setting her head spinning.

_It's no use...there's too many_, her mind gibbers in panic. _My spells don't work on computers! All I can do is move stuff! The AI is using the factory itself against us!_

It's Hope's scream that shocks her out of the downward spiral. She forces herself to rise back to her feet, despite the wooziness.

_Goddess stand with me...with us all...and let my heart know no fear in the safety of her shadow..._ There was no time to wallow in self-doubt. People were depending on her, and she could not let them down!

(Okay! Sorry about the long pause...today was a lot busier than I anticipated...and thank you all for the helpful suggestions in the OOC thread. For some reason I had been having trouble getting into Vi...but some of those posts helped a LOT. Action! Hero Point to negate Stun! If there's a foundry cauldron of molten steel close enough to the formation of bots, Thess will attempt to TK the container to tip it over onto them, hopefully getting an area. If there is not, she will burn another HP to add the Shapeable Area advantage to her TK and use it to hurl factory debris, ripped up bits of railing, chunks of metal from the already spilled steel...anything at hand...at the robots, doing her "damaging" TK effect on as many of them as possible without including PC's. DC of TK Damage is 23. I've no idea of what the DC for being engulfed in molten steel is...I leave that to you. )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 9, 2007)

Sensing that the immediate threats of the robots has been dealt with, Wren turns his attention to the rocket launchers.  His methods have worked well so far, so he goes in for another swipe.  He moves towards the truck, creating another invisible object as he flies near enough to the truck.  This time, since the truck is parked, he decides that they will have the chance to live or die.  His invisible shielding creates an effective 4 sided structure, engulfing the front, sides and top of the truck.  

With a simple warning, he calls out to the people below, *"Do not shoot, and you will be spared..."*

He then turns his attention to the grounds, and makes sure that there are no more threats to the plane landing and being able to stay while he goes to gather the others...

Effectively moving towards the truck, close enough to create another invisible object, think of a garage like structure, where the truck is surrounded on 4 sides by an invisible force.  If they launch the rockets, they will have nowhere to go, and explode on the truck itself.

Then, he will scan the grounds for any other threats, hoping that he now has time to go look for the others.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2007)

(Wren is aware of another threat on the ground.  The rail guns that shot at him, and will fire again when their turn comes up again.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Wren is aware of another threat on the ground.  The rail guns that shot at him, and will fire again when their turn comes up again.)




Then Wren will go for the truck first, then the rail guns.  Blast 11, +11 to hit


----------



## Elric (Dec 9, 2007)

If the robot near Nitro isn't destroyed yet, Nitro picks it up and throws it at some immobile thing close to him that's been bothering us.  If it is destroyed, Nitro jumps over and Shockwaves the spider-creatures or wherever else he can hit the most guys.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2007)

Optic blasts the force shield (twice...last round and this one), and it goes down.  He goes through the door, finding a towering pillar with a mess of wires and a tv screen with Scyllaa's face displayed on it...this is definitely Scylla's core.

The group mostly waits for the knight to return, and he does, appearing by Hope. The plasma balls go for him, but he blinks out before they arrive (Fiated to use Ultimate Defense to force a reroll...great feat Elric   Good for emulating guys with crazy blinking powers), except for one which lightly damages him (1 injury).  

Nightweaver, confused, misses her chance (she sitll gets an action this round, but already found out last round that she cant hurt the blinking bots with a readied snare.)

The knight picks up Hope with one hand, and bashes her on the side of the head with a wild swing.  She goes flying across the room, hitting a molten metal vat, hitting it hard enough to make it crack, bouncing off, and falling to the ground below it.  The metal leaks, forming a steaming puddle headed in her direction. (2 more bruises, 2 more injuries, staggered, stunned, unconscious, fatigued, no hp, but will get one when she recovers).

The knight blinks out.

Viridian meanwhil strains her TK to tip over a vat of molten metal on the group of three spiderbots that shot at her.  All are destroyed, and lie twitching and occasionally firing off wild shots as the metal continues to finish them off.  

Nitro grabs the fallen knight by the legs, and smashes it over a welding bot, destroying both.  Other welding bots try to hit him, but fail.  He also dodges a molten metal drop, but gets grabbed by a construction crane,  which starts to pick him up.

The lasers go on for a moment, and she thinks she is about to get vat up, when suddenly a woman comes sliding through the hallway  Her left hand is hovering over the ground and creating a roughly surfboard-shaped non-friction zone, and she extends her right hand, emitting a lightning-like flash. Viridian is unharmed, but the lasers are disabled.  She flies over the edge and lands on her feet on the factory floor.  She is very attractive and wears a dark blue leatherish uniform with matching cape and domino mask, has a utility belt, and long, light-brown hair flowing behind her.

Star knows that her plasma will not help much against structures designed to withstand being constantly near molten metal, so she starts hurling orbs at the bugs, destroying two.

Three bots attack Optic as he enters the computer room, and he is hit by two (slowed, injured, bruised)

Three also go for Star, all of which are damage-dealers, and all of which hit.  She takes a lightning attack, some rail gun shots, and a launched knife.  She crashes to the factory floor, hitting her head very hard on the ground (3 bruises and injuries, two of which cause stuns, and another bruised, stunned, and staggered result from "knockback").

The last one, a very dangerous paralyze bot like the one that slowed Optic, shoots Nitro, but he is unharmed (nat 20 on the save).
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile, Wren blasts the truck, severely damaging it.  The rail guns open fire at the plane, but are unable to damage it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2007)

ooc
I guess Scllya is pissed at Hope, huh?


----------



## Elric (Dec 9, 2007)

*Nitro, 1 Injured, 2 Bruised, 0 HP*

"I'll save you Hope!"  Nitro tries to pry himself free of the crane and, if that works, drops to the ground, then leaps over to where Hope is.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2007)

Unfortunantly, Hope can't appreciate Nitro's sentiments, as she is currently not exactly conscious at the moment.


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Three also go for Star, all of which are damage-dealers, and all of which hit.  She takes a lightning attack, some rail gun shots, and a launched knife.  She crashes to the factory floor, hitting her head very hard on the ground (3 bruises and injuries, two of which cause stuns, and another bruised, stunned, and staggered result from "knockback").




Megan allows herself to be distracted by the new arrival:  "Hi?  Bonjour?"  _Oh sh-!_ Shooting Star pours on an emergency boost of speed, trying to evade the attacks.

----------------------------------------------
Let's try spending an HP for the double dodge bonus, since it worked the last time she got hit several times in the same round.  HP 2.  

That puts her Defense to 32, right?  Two spiders were attacked, so a 1 point defensive attack was used.  That gives her 9 dodge doubled, 5 base, and a -1 penalty.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2007)

(hmmm...I think I'm going to not allow that.  It only makes sense retrospectively, and it technically should be used beforehand.  Can you explain why she would have done it this round but not in the previous round, when she also had three shooting at her, and she only got bruised that time?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> I guess Scllya is pissed at Hope, huh?




Scylla, like you guys, is targeting stunned characters bc thats a very efficient thing to do.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 9, 2007)

OOC: is there an obvious point where Scylla is viewing the room? A monitor or camera or some such?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: is there an obvious point where Scylla is viewing the room? A monitor or camera or some such?




(No.  She's using ranged sensor sweeps.)


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2007)

> (hmmm...I think I'm going to not allow that. It only makes sense retrospectively, and it technically should be used beforehand. Can you explain why she would have done it this round but not in the previous round, when she also had three shooting at her, and she only got bruised that time?)




(Okay.  I was figuring that it might be discernable roughly how well the attacks were aimed, or that the sheer variety of incoming attacks (and their differing speeds) require extra defensive effort to avoid.)

(Let's spend one to recover from Stun then).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 9, 2007)

*Defense 19 , Toughness +13 (7 Impervious), HP 4*

*"Looks like their defenses are almost down.  Only the rail gun's left... but that'll change soon enough.."*

(assuming that the damage to the truck is enough to halt its attacks form now on, then Wren will go for the rail guns now, hoping to finish off his objectives.  1 - make sure plane arrives safely, 2 - clear defenses, 3 - help the others in their mission)

He knows that the others are probably not faring well, as reinforcements were not the style of the Trust.  Something has gone wrong, but he has his orders...

Turning in flight, his cosmic board brings him along the firing lines of the rail guns.  He will interject the rail guns to bring their trajectory in line with the rocket launching truck, in case it wasn't completely taken out of the equation.  He will then blast the rail guns with his area burst blast, hoping to take out the rail guns, as well as their ammunition that should be nearby and handy.  Blast 11, +11 to hit, area burst, Ranged (100'max, -1 dmg per 10’), Knockback x3


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Scylla, like you guys, is targeting stunned characters bc thats a very efficient thing to do.




ooc
Actually, the reason why Hope dealt with the spider demon in a rather lethal way is because he knew too much about the Trust, darkwater, about them in particular. IF Barrington had gotten that information, alot of innocent people would have died. She thought that if the spider demon managed to get the information to Barrington, the Trust would have woken up to having their throats slit or worse, not to mention the people in the darkwater organization would have been systematically executed one by one. Remember, Hope does have alot of information in her head about both organizations, maybe not as much as she'd like, but stuff that Barrington would be very interested in.  If she could have, she would have spared him for Buckners. It was simply too dangerous to let the spider demon live.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> *Defense 19 , Toughness +13 (7 Impervious), HP 4*
> 
> *"Looks like their defenses are almost down.  Only the rail gun's left... but that'll change soon enough.."*
> 
> ...




(Rail gun ammo is not explosive,  They propel heavy metal slugs using magnets)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Rail gun ammo is not explosive,  They propel heavy metal slugs using magnets)




Well, in that case, normal blast 11, +11 to hit.  Then if that clears the defenses, it's time to head into the complex and search for the others...

Is he on the same frequency in terms of com-link as the others?  Are they using theirs?  I have not really seen any postings to show that they actively use their com-links, hence the reason I ask.  If they ARE using them, then he would be on the same frequency, and able to talk to them...

*"This is Sigma Grey.  White package being delivered.  Weather report: Skies are clear for return trip."* BLUFF/INNUENDO to relay help is on the way, defenses on the outside have been taken care of, and plane is ready for immediate withdrawal.

assuming that it is ok to talk.  although, it is all too probable that transmission into this type of facility is null and void, but it's worth a shot at trying.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, normal blast 11, +11 to hit.  Then if that clears the defenses, it's time to head into the complex and search for the others...
> 
> Is he on the same frequency in terms of com-link as the others?  Are they using theirs?  I have not really seen any postings to show that they actively use their com-links, hence the reason I ask.  If they ARE using them, then he would be on the same frequency, and able to talk to them...
> 
> ...




(I've also been assuming that they are in use to an extent, even when they are just shouting out, so that they can hear each other over the battle )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (I've also been assuming that they are in use to an extent, even when they are just shouting out, so that they can hear each other over the battle )



Good to know.  Action stands then.  THANKS!


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2007)

Dreams were the bane of anyone with the Sight, for they brought hints of the past and warnings of the future, dreams were never dealt with lightly to those who walked with their eyes wide open. And since she was unconscious, she couldn't wake up from those dreams on her own.

[sblock]
_Why don't you remember your past?_ Stephan, her old partner asked curiously. They were nowhere, in a realm of gray without distinct features. _You never forgot anything that I know of, so why this? Why can't you remember anything past your seventh year? _ 

_I don't know._ Hope turned, finding herself in the filthy alley where she had been found, it was cold, bitingly cold. She knelt, touching the ground, but could find only the memories of strangers, of people she did not know. For her, there was no trace of the child she had been.

_You're hiding._ A small voice said as she jerked back, seeing a grime-covered girl sporting old and new wounds, a track-record of abuse. Her hair could have been red, but it was hard to tell. _They're hunting for you, you know. Your dad knows the truth,_ The girl cocked her head, looking at the older woman, the woman she would become with old, knowing eyes. _So does the freedom league. Why do you think they've done their best to keep you out of wearing a mask and joining them? It's not out of dislike, but out of.... Fear. Of what you could become._ 

_I am Hope Winters, Aegis Agent, daughter of Alexander Winters. It doesn't matter who my parents are. Alexander Winters raised me. He is my father in every way that counts._ Hope snarled back, angry, backing away.

_You can't run forever you know. They're closing in on the truth, of where you are of who you are. They will claim you._ The little girl said quietly.

_And they will not succeed. I make my own choices and my own path. Blood doesn't matter._ Hope snapped back.

_It's always about the blood._ the girl giggled. _It's always in the blood that makes you what you are. _[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 10, 2007)

... oops


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2007)

Still need Shayuri and Raylis.


----------



## Victim (Dec 10, 2007)

Megan allows herself to be distracted by the new arrival: "Hi? Bonjour?" and gets nailed by a variety of attacks.  She groans after bouncing her head off the hard floor of the factory.  [i[Ow.  It hurts.  I'm done.  We'll be okay if I just lie down anyway; nothing seems to phase Nitro.  Megan, if you don't get up and start moving, that teleporter will hammer you and then the AI will dump boiling metal on you.  Dammit A, why do you always have to be right?[/i]  Megan, although unable to move too quickly and still badly injured, recovers sufficiently to pay attention to the battle and defend herself. 

Megan abruptly jerks herself upright and wobbles unsteadily.

She squints at the 14 blurry spider drones, and lashes out wildly.  Shooting Star pushes her ability to vastly increase the rate of fire; plasma orbs appear around her, fly upwards and strike.  She'll sweep her plasma blasts across everything within short range - except people (and the area around them).  She yells, "Badrobots!"

------------------------------------------------
Spend HP to become unstunned.

Free Action: Stand from Prone (Acrobatics +19, take 1)
Standard Action:  Extra Effort for power stunt!
Move Action:  N/A  

Strike +8 Area (Targeted) Selective Autofire 1 Acccurate 6 (+14) 38
Pen 3 (41) Indirect 2. Progression 1 (80').  44 points

Attack +13.  Take 10 against objects and minions: 23.

Def 22/14.  Toughness +9.  Bruised 4.  Injured 5.  Staggered.  Fatigued.  HP 2.  Becoming exhausted at the beginning of the next round.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2007)

Viridian, seeing Hope's plight, heads towards her position to try to help. Abruptly she remembers the knight and pauses to look around paranoidly. Too many things to do...help Nitro, help Hope, counterattack...

Maybe she could consolidate a bit...

(Ok...two possible paths. If Nitro breaks free, Vi will ready an action to try to TK the knight into the paralysis bot, hopefully damaging both. If he doesn't, she'll TK Hope to someplace where she's out of immediate danger as far as she can tell...ie - no bots or kettles of liquid hot magma can get her. Not much she can do against the knight in that case, but she'll try.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2007)

ooc
Thanks Shay, you know Hope'd do the same for Viridian if their places were switched.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 11, 2007)

Nightweaver throws a globe of darkness over the unconcious Aegis agent,  "You worry about the robots, Nitro I'll...get her outside"  she calls, moving towards the darkness as fast as her exhausted body will take her.


----------



## Elric (Dec 11, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver throws a globe of darkness over the unconcious Aegis agent,  "You worry about the robots, Nitro I'll...get her outside"  she calls, moving towards the darkness as fast as her exhausted body will take her.




(Given that this is Nightweaver's action from the round before the one where Nitro next gets his action)

After yelling "I'll save you, Hope!"  Nitro realizes that Nightweaver is already doing that.  So instead of doing that, he'll use his position of height thanks to the crane to Shockwave as many of the robots as he can without hitting any of his friends.  After that, Move Action to see if I can Acrobatic Trick (rolling at +17-5= +12) the most destructive looking robot into shooting the crane while trying to target Nitro (Redirect, note that Grappling Finesse means Nitro keeps his Dodge Bonus if the crane is considered Grappling him ).


----------



## Victim (Dec 11, 2007)

(If Nitro gets off the Shockwave attack and destroys most of the enemy stuff, then Shooting Star will just use an ordinary attack on something.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2007)

Nightweaver throws a globe of darkness over the unconcious Aegis agent, "You worry about the robots, Nitro I'll...get her outside" she calls, moving towards the darkness as fast as her exhausted body will take her.

The knight appears in the computer room, and attacks Optic, but Optic manages to keep hacking (bruise...yay toughness-shifted regenerators)

Shayuri can't move Hope from the darkness (since Nightweaver needs it to TP out), but she CAN TK Nightweaver the rest of the way over to the darkened area, sending Nightweaver gently flying through the air and giving her a soft landing.

(I assume she'll tp somewhere with Hope this round?)

Nitro actually has to break free of the snare to use a shockwave, and he does, prying the crane's jaws over and snapping them, then jumping onto the ground before it reached its destination and dumped him in a cauldron  full of molten metal.  He fails to bluff the robot (rolled a 1 vs rolled a 20!). 

Ignoring the battle raging around her, the new super runs to the door marked "Reactor," actually phasing through it.  

Severely injured an half-crazed, Shooting Star manages to rise and initiate the most powerful and controlled plasma attack she as ever performed.  Many dozens of plasma balls appear around her and streak towards numerous targets "BADROBOTS!" she screams.

The plasma barrage destroys all seven robots, the whole mess of welding bots that had been troubling Nitro, wrecks the track in several places, and severely damages the computer system in the center of the room.

The room cleared of threats, other than one more blinking knight, everyone momentarily breathes a sigh of relief...and then the shooting starts, as the windows coming from the research lab explode into shards of glass.   Normals from the research lab (with possibly a few security bots mixed in), equipped with targeting headband+monocle setups and shotguns and rifles, come out from cover and pepper the floor with slugs and bullets, from all three floors, and the door swings open.  It seems that several are making a run for the warehouse, firing as they go.  There are well over a dozen shooters, even twenty perhaps.

(I assume that Hope and Nightweaver have jumped to the hallway or somewhere else safe, and they cant hit Optic in the other room, and most can't hit Viridian in the front of the hallway, so mainly Shooting Star and Nitro will take the brunt.  Optic did not see them with x-ray vision because they set themselves up when he was already hacking in the other room)

Viridian sees two rifle flashes on the third floor, and sees a bullet hit the floor near her.  The other one hits her in the shoulder and brings her down (1 injury, bruise, stun...missed by exactly 5)

Star is already reeling when bullets rush past her and two big shotgun slugs and a bullet hit her in the back. (injury/bruise for the first one, autohp to reroll  avoid Dying result from the second, but still gets another injury/bruise, yet another injury/bruise from the last one)

Many shots bounce off Nitro or miss him altogether, but one slug hits him square in the chest (crit, hit, stunned, staggered) and takes him down.

As some run and shoot, a pair in the middle of the group seem to be carrying a large metal cube, each then firing a pistol at Star with their extra hand.  Both miss.

The facility's power suddenly goes down and it moves to backup power.  Scylla says to Optic "Thanks to your new friend, you will be able to defeat me, but you will never get out of here alive.  She has altered the nuclear reaction in my reactor and destroyed the safety devices.  Meltdown is imminent."

Optic, already overpowering Scylla due to direct physical access to her core, can indeed take near-full control of the system now, and is finding the useful information, downloading as much useful stuff as he can fit into his suit's storage.

Meanwhile, Wren blasts the central railgun, as missiles from the plane's two missile tubes destroy the other two.  Topside is clear.


----------



## Elric (Dec 11, 2007)

*Nitro, 1 Injured, 3 Bruised, 0 HP*

Nitro is sent reeling.  Healing from Staggered this coming round.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2007)

BTW, Calling Jemal.  He hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope is still very much unconscious, but you can hear her muttering something under her breath. Something about 'its in the blood', 'choices', 'closing in'. The ever present wind around her smells strange, of old leaves and fires long since dead and of fall rain that won't come, as if she's subconsciously tapping into something....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 11, 2007)

Wren then turns his attention to the buildings, and the large hole that he saw earlier.  (I think by this time, perhaps Nightweaver will be making an exit somewhere nearby?  If so, then I will catch up with the group then.  If she comes out with one ally, then Wren will head back inside with her, to help the others escape.)


----------



## Raylis (Dec 12, 2007)

OOC: assuming that she can hear Scylla 

_. o O {Great!} _ "Get in here and I'll get us out of here!  Nightweaver calls on the communicator.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 12, 2007)

*Defense 19 , Toughness +13 (7 Impervious), HP 4*

Wren immediately heads into the complex, following the large hole in the central mansion, and hoping it will lead him to the others...  Hearing the com link become active, and the request for help, Wren narrows his focus on the next objective; to get them out, alive!

He flies as quickly as possible, pushing his speed to the limits.  MOVE ALL OUT, Flight 3, 50mph normal, using Extra Effort to gain another SURGE of movement, moving as far into complex as possible in one round, using HP on next round to recover from Fatigue of Extra Effort...

*"I'm coming in fast..."*


----------



## Elric (Dec 12, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> He flies as quickly as possible, pushing his speed to the limits.  MOVE ALL OUT, Flight 3, 50mph normal, using Extra Effort to gain another SURGE of movement, moving as far into complex as possible in one round, using HP on next round to recover from Fatigue of Extra Effort...
> 
> *"I'm coming in fast..."*




(If you're going to use Extra Effort, you can do better than that.  If you're using Extra Effort, you could just as easily use Extra Effort to gain a power feat of Alternate Power: a really high rank Flight off of your main Blast power.  Now Flight 17 might not be appropriate, but something like using your Cosmic Power to enhance your Flight speed for Flight 6 will get you x10 speed for your use of Extra Effort, rather than x2 Speed.  In addition, you can keep using the enhanced Flight speed from Extra Effort until you switch to a different power in your Blast array, so it could help you for more than one round).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 12, 2007)

*Defense 19 , Toughness +13 (7 Impervious), HP 4*

If Wren can get to them this round, and have an action left:

Wren finds the badly bruised and injured group waiting on a quick exit.  He was at a loss for his usual talents, yet he knew that if he didn't do something quick, and now, it would be too late...

He concentrates on his ring, pouring forth a bit of his own energy into the ring as he visibly cringes with the expenditure of his cosmic power.  The ring glows slightly, as he then narrows his gaze at the group.  *"If this is all of you, then let's get out of here!"*

He then attempts to channel his ring into providing a cosmic rift of time and space, in essence, bending it to his will.  He will then SELECT the group and TELEPORT them to the plane, and hopefully to a quick evacuation...

Extra Effort for Power Feat/Alternate Power of Spatial Control 10, Extras: Area, Power Feats: Progression x4 (mass), Progression x3 (area), Selective, 35pp of his 38pp available array  This will allow plenty of range (1000 feet) to get to plane, as well as strength to carry up to 2500lbs with him.


----------



## Victim (Dec 12, 2007)

Hurt and feeling betrayed by the Foundry small arms attack, Megan dives into Nightweaver's globe of darkness.

-----------------------------------

Move into the Darkness.
Drop Prone.

Def 20/12.  Prone.  Toughness +9.  Bruised 7.  Injured 8.  Staggered.  Exhausted.  HP 1. 

Stupid automatic restarts killed the post I was working on.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2007)

Hope opens her eyes, but it's clear she's not seeing anything, at least not anything you can see. She clearly says. "My path is my choice. Not my parents, not anyone elses. Mine." she is still quite unconscious, dreaming about something. "Blood doesn't matter, will is everything." another bump of her body, and her eyes roll up to her head once more and she drops deeper into unconsciousness.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

Viridian's actions are still needed (and Optic, if he's not just hacking)...Also Nightweaver since it seems the rest prefer the other route out.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2007)

ooc:
Assuming that Wren heals her, she will use a hero point for immediate stabalization and wake up, then she will use the other to break the spell preventing them from teleporting.


IC
Through the haze of unconsciousness and the dreams that came with it, she heard Scylla say, "You will never get out of here alive."

Stephan touched her shoulder, taking her away from the filthy ally and the little girl. _The past can wait, right now, your friends need you._

In her current state, she saw the flickering, stuttering wall of dark energy keeping them from teleporting out.

In the real world pale St. Elmo's fire flickered over her body, her hair and eyes once more going pure white, even though she wasn't exactly conscious. 

In the 'dreamscape' that was her mind's eye, Hope thrust her metaphorical hands into the wall. The pain was intense and horrible and she screamed, her body convulsing in the real world. Ice begins to form, spreading from her hands into the wall of dark energy, overtaking it, her magic following. 

_I'm not going to let that cybernetic sociopath win._ she thought savagely as she poured her own power into the spell. The dark energy crystalizes and she twists her hands, screaming once more in pain, forcing the icy wall to shatter.

In the real world, there is a rush of cold, bitter air and snow begins to fall heavily. Viridian can tell that the spell preventing them from teleporting has been broken.

Hope opens her eyes and they are full of pain, but clear. "Get out them out!" she manages, before the sheer agony overwhelms her and she passes out once more.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 14, 2007)

ooc going to hold my action for now


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Assuming that Wren heals her, she will use a hero point for immediate stabalization and wake up, then she will use the other to break the spell preventing them from teleporting.
> 
> 
> ...




(Leadership can only get rid of stunned, fatigued, fascinated, shaken, or panicked.  You would have to spend an HP to get a recovery check as a full round action, which will acutally take two rounds since you are staggered)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Leadership can only get rid of stunned, fatigued, fascinated, shaken, or panicked.  You would have to spend an HP to get a recovery check as a full round action, which will acutally take two rounds since you are staggered)




ooc:
Alright, Hero point to recover enough to break the wards and then another hero point to break the wards themselves, which will probably bring her right back down to staggered again, given the circumstances. In this case, I'm not looking for a full recovery, just enough so that she can do what she has to do to give the others time to teleport themselves and her out. She doesn't know for a fact that they'll be able to get her out as well, but at this point, she's only concerned about them surviving. That's a win in her book.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alright, Hero point to recover enough to break the wards and then another hero point to break the wards themselves, which will probably bring her right back down to staggered again, given the circumstances. In this case, I'm not looking for a full recovery, just enough so that she can do what she has to do to give the others time to teleport themselves and her out. She doesn't know for a fact that they'll be able to get her out as well, but at this point, she's only concerned about them surviving. That's a win in her book.




She only has one hp.  Also they can get out without you breaking the ward, since Wren can get you to the plane, and you can fly out.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

(My action kind of depends on what the people that act ahead of me are doing...could we get a quick summary of the round so far? Trying to keep track of who's doing what is a nightmare. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (My action kind of depends on what the people that act ahead of me are doing...could we get a quick summary of the round so far? Trying to keep track of who's doing what is a nightmare. )




(Hope can't really do anything, Optic is finishing up hacking and then moving to the rest of you, Nitro is lying there healing, Star is running for cover, Nightweaver is holding, Wren is going to TP you guys to the surface, and you guys can mess with your order a little if you want. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

(I'm going to push the action forward a little)

Wren arrives on the scene, reaching Nightweaver, Viridian,  and Hope in the hallways, and then looking out and seeing Nitro on the ground and the cloud of darkness that from the comm links he knows Star is hiding in. He also sees the ruined factory, and the Foundry humans and their guns.  

Optic runs out and through a volley of bullets.  He is hit three times, and the third finally takes him down (3 injuries, 3 bruises, 1 stun)

The new super phases through the reactor room door, and turns her palm upward. An extremely bright ball of fire appears in her hand and lights up the entire room.  Optic's scanners detect that she's causing hydrogen atoms to fuse in the air, creating a very miniature sun.  The knight appears behind her, and begins to swing, but she's waiting for him.  She turns around and grabs his elbow, causing the blow to miss and throwing him off balance, and then plunges the fusion ball into his chest.  The robot's chest cavity explodes, and bits of it melt, as the robot falls to the ground a flaming ruin. 

(She really is quite badass, but in this case this was a full PA + crit versus a nat 1 save, rather than a calculated demonstration of badassery)

Optic detects that she's channeling her power through her suit to some extent, which seems to be able to efficiently absorb radiation and use the energy instantly for various functions.

Meanwhile, the humans shoot at her and at Wren, and even at Nitro on the ground.  All of the shots either miss her or are deflected by a force field.  A few shots miss Wren, a rifle bullet bounces off his force field (impervioused), and a big shotgun shell does have the potential to penetrate the field but is slowed down enough to bounce off his tough alien physique (made the save).  Nitro takes three more shotgun shells, and a rifle bullet glances off his head (4 more bruises, staggered, stunned).  A sniper wounds Viridian slightly (1 injury and 1 bruise)

Meanwhile, the humans with the box, and their escorts, keep running to the warehouse.  Wren's ring glows, and everyone finds themselves zooming towards the plane as a twisted and distorted picture of the area in between pass by.  (I assume he also takes the handcuffed Ironblood, who Nitro dropped when the knight threw him across the factory).  Jacobson is standing outside, right about where you are, holding a really big gun on his shoulder.  He blasts a shell at a distant target.  

"Great to see you. Downhill are a bunch of Suburbans.  They came from the house garage, and they seem to be picking up survivors streaming out of the facility from some kind of escape hatch.  Most are armed.  We have them pinned for the moment, but I only have three guys up there and when they run out of grenades its going to be a lot harder to deal with that many.  Reyes, our medic, is alongside the house, so we can't help your wounded just yet."


----------



## Elric (Dec 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, the humans shoot at her and at Wren, and even at Nitro on the ground.  All of the shots either miss her or are deflected by a force field.  A few shots miss Wren, a rifle bullet bounces off his force field (impervioused), and a big shotgun shell does have the potential to penetrate the field but is slowed down enough to bounce off his tough alien physique (made the save).  Nitro takes three more shotgun shells, and a rifle bullet glances off his head (4 more bruises, staggered, stunned).




(In theory, shouldn't Nitro have recovered from stun before those attacks, assuming they occurred on the same init count as in the previous round, and been prone, giving him +4 Defense for 25 Defense Total.  In which case did 4 people really hit him?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (In theory, shouldn't Nitro have recovered from stun before those attacks, assuming they occurred on the same init count as in the previous round, and been prone, giving him +4 Defense for 25 Defense Total.  In which case did 4 people really hit him?)




I forgot the prone benefit, but they rolled real high. Two less bruises, and a stun not a staggered.


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> My path is my choice. Not my parents, not anyone elses. Mine.  Blood doesn't matter, will is everything.




Unable to tell that Hope is still KO'd - since they're both concealed by Nightweaver's darkness - Megan mumbles in reply, "No.  Wrong again.  ...Can't escape yourself."



> Wren's ring glows, and everyone finds themselves zooming towards the plane as a twisted and distorted picture of the area in between pass by. (I assume he also takes the handcuffed Ironblood, who Nitro dropped when the knight threw him across the factory). Jacobson is standing outside, right about where you are, holding a really big gun on his shoulder. He blasts a shell at a distant target.
> 
> "Great to see you. Downhill are a bunch of Suburbans. They came from the house garage, and they seem to be picking up survivors streaming out of the facility from some kind of escape hatch. Most are armed. We have them pinned for the moment, but I only have three guys up there and when they run out of grenades its going to be a lot harder to deal with that many. Reyes, our medic, is alongside the house, so we can't help your wounded just yet."




"What?" Megan asks after the odd feeling of being warped.  "Oh, the plane.  Who are you?"

Shooting Star curls up defensively on the floor of the aircraft.  "We should just get our people out and go.  The lady did something to the reactor; no one should be staying around here now.  Not us, not them."  _Why would someone mess with a nuclear reactor?  It's insane._


----------



## Elric (Dec 14, 2007)

*Nitro, 1 Injured, 4 Bruised, 0 HP*

_Shouldn't have boasted about my invulnerability while on the phone with Melina last night_

Nitro lays there and recovers for the round.  (Heals 1 bruise out of 5; 2 bruises out of 4 remaining can be healed by his regen in future rounds)


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> _Shouldn't have boasted about my invulnerability while on the phone with Melina last night_
> 
> Nitro lays there and recovers from staggered for the round.  (3 bruises out of 5 can be healed by his regen in future rounds)




He's not staggered this time, just stunned.


----------



## Elric (Dec 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He's not staggered this time, just stunned.




Your clever editing confused me.  Edited above.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2007)

The girl vanishes, once more, leaving her alone, Stephan is there in her stead, his expression unreadable. 

_Why am I here?_ Hope asked.

_We can't protect you much longer, they know. He knows._ Stephan warned. _He wants you back, they both do._ 

"I am no one's pawn," Hope replies outloud, still talking to someone they can't hear or see.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 14, 2007)

*Defense 19, Toughness 21, HP 3*



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> "What?" Megan asks after the odd feeling of being warped.  "Oh, the plane.  Who are you?"
> 
> Shooting Star curls up defensively on the floor of the aircraft.  "We should just get our people out and go.  The lady did something to the reactor; no one should be staying around here now.  Not us, not them."




*"Wren... and as for leaving, I agree, to some extent.  There are still people there, and they need to get out as well..."*

Feeling a bit overwhelmed by his alteration of his powers, he takes the split second he needs to refocus on his own fatigue. (Spend HP to overcome Fatigue from EE, 1 of 4 spent)

Turning to the unconscious Hope (if he is able to see her), he leans over, transferring some of his cosmic power to bring her back to her senses.  (Immediate Heal check for Hope, on worst condition, with bonus of 10 to her roll, should make it easily, only Standard action, not Full action.)  He then turns to the group that he just managed to get out in what appears to be enough time to escape.

*"Secure the prisoner, those that can, evacuate the crew still on the ground.  The rest, get ready to get going.  I'm going in for Reyes."*

Wren then takes flight, moving towards the location told to him where the medic should be.  If he has the chance, he will again EE to get Reyes back to the plane, flying him there as fast as he can.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

_You need to wake up Hope, your friends need you._ Stephan warns, pushing her into the mists....

Hope moans as Wren heals her, her various burns, gunshot wounds and the head injuries making waking an unpleasant thing indeed. "Did we win?" she asked hazily, opening her eyes, then shutting them as everything spun crazily. Once she hears that Jacobson's men are pinned down, she props herself up, forcing the pain back again, speaking slowly and keeping her eyes closed so that the dizziness won't distract her. Concussions aren't exactly the most pleasant things in the world. 

"How about some hail directed at the bad-guys. Will that help?" she asks, wincing as pain shoots through her head again.


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

"Don't do anything.  If you screw around with the weather in your current state, things will just get messed up and the plane won't be able to fly as well." Megan mutters.  _How is hail going to help everyone escape?  She's so stupid.  How come she has a government job with all kinds of access and authority?_  "And you were talking in your sleep."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

"Dun... Don't worry." Hope said, the pain in her voice obvious. "I can make it so our plane won't be bothered by the hail. 's all in the mind's eye." she muttered, "Everything falls down, the center doesn't hold." she said as the sky darkened ominously, clouds spontaneously forming as the temperature plummetted. "Hail is nature's way of saying you've been naughty," 

"I wasn't asleep. I was unconscious." she grinned at the other woman. "Lotsa difference there. I hate being unconscious, everything's grey and you can't wake up." she looked in the direction of the Suburbans. "I don't like them," she added, pointing her hand. "They need to learn a lesson," she told Megan conversationally and her hand slashed downward. By the way she's talking, you can tell she's not exactly herself at the moment. 

Exeedingly large hailstones began to fall at a rapid pace from the sky, concentrating in and around the suburbans, as they hit the ground, cars and whatever, they sound like small grenades in of themselves. You can hear the screams from here, as they are taken completely by surprise. 

"Can we go home now?" she said, closing her eyes as the room once more spun in a rather neat figure eight, and she saw three Megans.

"Three of you? I can barely deal with one," she said to Star, her voice heavy with pain and exhaustion. "I hate spider demons. Soul stealers, mind readers. Blood drinkers, kill everyone you know, everyone you care for." she shook her head, regretting that movement almost immediately. "Couldn't let that happen. Toomany lives at stake. Know too much.... Viable Targets." you can tell she's barely holding on by a thread, keeping the hail up and going long enough for wren to get back with the survivors.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

Viridian goes to Hope's side and kneels down, trying to calm her. She's covered in bruises and shallow wounds...each one representing a hit that would have been lethal or incapacitating except for her defenses. The illusion of her costume is unsteady, wavering and occasionally letting a flicker of her actual clothes show through.

"Shh...it's okay. Let the weather go...you don't have to do that. Just try to rest."

She looks up at the newcomer and the forces at the plane.

"We don't have time to do anything with the people escaping. It's like Star said...the reactor's going to melt down. We have to get clear of here. There's some super in there...she slid in and went right into the reactor. A second later the warning started. It gave us the opening we needed to get what we came for, but we couldn't stop it."


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

The two badly wounded superheroinces bicker: "You're horrible.  It's not right to just hurt people you don't like."


"If I didn't learn about the difference any of the other times, I think your dam-! jets would have taught me the other night when they shredded me."

"Even if that guy wasn't human, I'm sure other people acting on your hateful superstitions have given him plenty of provocation.  You wouldn't have to go too many centuries back before all super people were witches or demons to be killed."  _Or gods._

_Oh Thessaly, don't be taking her side please.  Oh good._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

"Can't rest." Hope said. "Resting bad, makes things... Won't wake up." she looked at Viridian with pain bright eyes, not exactly seeing what was really there. "Don't make me go back into the gray,"

Hope turned to Star. "Not a superstition. Not... Demons are real!" she looked at Viridian. "You know about the spider demon, you know what he was capable of. You know why I had to kill him! I banished him so you wouldn't have to. So you would have the strength to get the others out. I was the only one of us that was expendable. We need you for the teleport." she said. 

"What would you rather happen Star? Millions of innocents dead because you won't kill one bad guy? Won't kill one villian? That's what we're facing!" she snarled. "I don't like them because they're willing to hurt innocent people for money. They're building weapons and things for super villians. They're hurting our people. That's what they do. And we have to stop it, however we can. Hard choices.... I'm horrible so you don't have to be,"


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Can't rest." Hope said. "Resting bad, makes things... Won't wake up." she looked at Viridian with pain bright eyes, not exactly seeing what was really there. "Don't make me go back into the gray,"




"But it stops hurting then," Megan says, puzzled by Hope's attitude.  _I thought it'd be better to end one of our fights conscious for once, but it just hurts more.  Pride isn't worth it._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "But it stops hurting then," Megan says, puzzled by Hope's attitude.  _I thought it'd be better to end one of our fights conscious for once, but it just hurts more.  Pride isn't worth it._





"Pain is better than the gray," Hope said cryptically. "You can fight the pain, you can't fight the gray,"


ooc:
Them bickering is probably good for them, considering their head injuries, at least they're keeping each other awake.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

"You don't have to go into the grey," Viridian assures Hope. "But stop exerting yourself. I don't know what kind of magic you have, but any magic puts a strain on the body...and your body can't take much more strain. Just let go...trust us, okay? We have your back."

She looks up at Shooting Star. 

"This isn't the right time or place to lecture her or talk philosophy. Lets just focus on the immediate situation for now, okay?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

"No spells necessary for what I do. Except for rituals. 's energy. Part natural, part magic. Wild. Doesn't hurt me," she said. "Fire and ground magicks aren't good. Fire exhausts, ground. Can't work with it at all. Air and wind, Electricity and Cold. Fire doesn't mix well you know."

Reluctantly, Hope listens to Viridian, the temperature in the air slowly normalizing as the hail stops, the screams from the suburbans punctuate the conversation. Apparently, the Aegis Agent made an impression with them.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

"It's still effort," Viridian insists. "My magic doesn't -hurt- me either, but that doesn't mean I can't overdo it."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

"Couldn't let you cast that spell. Too dark. Dangerous, taps into things you don't want to tap into. I didn't have a choice Viridian, not with that thing. I did a run on Mr. Black. I know who he works with, some of the Trust' front companies. Barrington got wind of that, those people, their families would've been murdered out of hand. Hundreds of innocent lives at risk. Not to mention whatever you guys know. Too dangerous." she said, slowly relaxing her hold on the weather, the other witche's words slowly reaching her. 

She looked at Star. "I couldn't live with knowing that because I wouldn't kill one evil thing, hundreds of innocent people would die. But I could live with one less soul drinking demon around, guess which got the short straw," she said tiredly, but a bit more coherent now that she wasn't exherting herself.


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "This isn't the right time or place to lecture her or talk philosophy. Lets just focus on the immediate situation for now, okay?"





"Fine," Megan replies quietly, withdrawing into herself.  She even chokes back an angry reply about powers not hurting.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

"Price of power is heavy. Knowledge of what will happen is worse than what has," she said, the head injuries making it hard to think. _Keep talking, keep awake._ she thought. _Can't fall asleep with head injuries, everyone knows that._ she looks at the other heroes. 

"I don't like killing, but if it's a choice between innocents living and bad-guy's who want them dead not living, I choose the innocents every time. Isn't the best choice. But, there isn't always the option of bringing them in alive." she looked at the secured Gray gunner. "He's not as dangerous as the spider, not into soul stealing." 

She looked at Star, there was no regret in her eyes. "The spider thing dealt with souls. Bought and sold. It's worse than simply killing people." she turned to Viridian. "Tell her, you know what I know about it,"

When Megan multiplies herself again, into six Megans, Hope closes her eyes. "Is it bad when I'm seeing six of you?" she asks. She's seriously injured and everyone knows it. Hope concentrates on breathing, now that's a challenge when everything is spinning and dipping crazily. 

Her skin looks ghostly pale now and even though Wren healed the worst of the damage, the most life threatening stuff, it is clear that she's loosing the battle to stay conscious and is far from out of the 'woods' so to speak.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

"We can discuss this later," Viridian insists to Hope. "For now, lets concentrate on getting on the plane and getting out of here before the whole thing goes up."

She lifts Hope gently with her levitation spell and eases the injured heroine into the waiting evacuation jet.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2007)

"I just don't want to see her get herself killed because she won't..." Hope mutters.


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2007)

_Man, those guys are taking forever, what's the hold up?  Why send ordinary people anyway?  Raven and Bowman where veteran heroes with years of experience, and they still went down even faster than I did._



> "I just don't want to see her get herself killed because she won't..." Hope mutters




Megan snaps back, "Shut up.  You're not my mother."  _Oh, Mom...  What would she say if she knew what I was doing?  She worries too much as it is, but we can't seem to talk without fighting._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan snaps back, "Shut up.  You're not my mother."  _Oh, Mom...  What would she say if she knew what I was doing?  She worries too much as it is, but we can't seem to talk without fighting._




Hope turned her head towards her wounded teammate. "You're right. But I'm also you're partner for better or worse. Ths was being a team s all about." she said, her voice slurring a little bit with pain and dizziness. "Can't choose your family, can't choose yr partner, live with it," she chuckled and winced as the movement sent her head to pounding away like in a parade with no other instruments. "Same difference, family and team."

She closed her eyes. The Shattenwelt was too close to the gray, it pushed her into it mentally. Under normal circumstances, she could shield herself to a degree, but not now... The winds wove their way through both worlds, bringing echoes of the past, old pain, old grief and sorrow and older rage lost to time. 

Things lived in the gray, stalking the edges of reality. Ghosts and spirits, things that were never human and never solid, at least not to mortal touch. Memories of things best forgotten.  But she couldn't forget, only bury for a time. Price of power indeed....


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2007)

> Hope turned her head towards her wounded teammate. "You're right. But I'm also you're partner for better or worse. Ths was being a team s all about." she said, her voice slurring a little bit with pain and dizziness. "Can't choose your family, can't choose yr partner, live with it," she chuckled and winced as the movement sent her head to pounding away like in a parade with no other instruments. "Same difference, family and team."




_You can't choose your family?  What?  You can just drive away, leaving everything behind.  -Or just go to school on the other side of the country and call less and less,_ she thinks guiltily.

"That's not what you were mumbling while knocked out," she taunts.  "Still trying to convince yourself?  Besides, you're the government liason to our team, not a real part of it.  You can't be both the regulator of superheroes and one yourself."  Megan uses her angry argument to help hold herself together.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 18, 2007)

"Doing this because 's right. Not because was ordered to. Free will is a persnickity thing." Hope muttered. "Innocent lives mean more than a pension, any day."

She smiled, but there was no humor to it. "You don.. don't want to know what I was dreaming about. "Things live in the gray. Memories, bad and good, mostly bad. Echoes of what was." she looked inward. "Evil moves, has many faces, good must be more clever in order to survive," she kept herself talking. Talking meant awake, that was good for both of them. 

"You don..t need a mask to do what's right. Don't need a cape to stand up. Just the will to do it is enough and the will to act. Everyone wears masks. Just some aren't as visable as others,"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

"Guys, seriously," Viridian sighs. "Can we argue when we're -not- all half dead? It's bad energy."


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2007)

"That's the only kind of energy I have left.  It's not like I can do anything else right now; flying on my own wouldn't get me very far."

She pauses.  "Sorry."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2007)

"Any talk is good when you're half dead. Keeps you awake." Hope adds too cheerfully. "What's taking them s'long?" she tries to sit up, but when her head starts pounding afresh, she settles down. "Going to sleep with head injres is bad. Everyone knows that." she tried to look at Viridian, but when she too started to multiply, Hope closed her eyes. She can't remember the last time she had been this badly hurt.... Well she can but she really wish she didn't remember. 

"I'd rather Star be alive an bitchin at me then not alive. That's way worse." she added.


ooc
Oh where o where can our DM be now... Oh where o where can he beee??????


----------



## Elric (Dec 19, 2007)

(Assuming a round has gone by so Nitro has recovered from the stun)

"I'm fine."  Nitro announces.  "I hope no one worried, what with me being shot several times, including in the head.  And nearly impaled by a flaming poker.  And thrown across a factory by a teleporting robotic knight.  And shot by a paralyzing dart.  And nearly crushed by a crane.  Give me half a minute and I'll be good as new.  Well, aside from this poker-shaped brand on my head.  Reminds me of my fraternity days, but at least then it was just sharpie."


----------



## Victim (Dec 19, 2007)

_What's he trying to get at with that remark?  Is he just boasting about how invulnerable he is?  Does he think we should be more worried about him?  Is he trying to say to stop being a wimp?  Quit confusing me; my head hurts enough right now._  "I'm surprised you even noticed," Megan replies.  "It's like nothing really hurts you, phases you, bothers you.  You say you'll be fine in a minute or so and you don't even seem hurt too badly now.  But the rest of us have limits." Star says, refering to the fact that she's a bloody mess.

_That sounds kind of mean; I only don't like her._  "I'm sorry, that's not sounding right.  You just seem indestructable, so it's hard to worry when you get hit.  You just hop back into the fight in a few seconds later anyway and then beat everyone up, it seems like."


----------



## Elric (Dec 19, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _What's he trying to get at with that remark?  Is he just boasting about how invulnerable he is?  Does he think we should be more worried about him?  Is he trying to say to stop being a wimp?  Quit confusing me; my head hurts enough right now._  "I'm surprised you even noticed," Megan replies.  "It's like nothing really hurts you, phases you, bothers you.  You say you'll be fine in a minute or so and you don't even seem hurt too badly now.  But the rest of us have limits." Star says, referring to the fact that she's a bloody mess.
> 
> _That sounds kind of mean; I only don't like her._  "I'm sorry, that's not sounding right.  You just seem indestructible, so it's hard to worry when you get hit.  You just hop back into the fight in a few seconds later anyway and then beat everyone up, it seems like."




"Yeah, sorry, not trying to make anyone feel bad.  I tend to go over my fights to see if this one was more awesome than the last.  It's a habit from my days on the circuit.  You couldn't be complacent if you wanted to get to the top.  But instant replay takes effort, so I should save it for later.  I don't have that much mental energy, so I kind of have to guard it with my life"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2007)

Jack groaned as he held his Injuries, limping over to the others.  His minor bruises weren't bothering him anymore, but he was still pretty badly beaten.  "Speaking of NOT being indestructible, At least we're all still here.  Shouldn't... Shouldn't we be clearing out?"  Optic seemed slightly woozie from the blood loss.  "Meltdown... Scylla... Purple frogs..."  He went down with a heavy thud, shaking his head.  "Ow... Ok, that was bad.  Haven't seen purple frogs since College, but I think I'm ok now."  He tried standing again, looking around to make sure everyone was there.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 19, 2007)

(Lots of work, Internet intermittent, very interested in continuing)

(OOC: Calling Raylis.  The other PCs proposed a plan involving Nightweaver.  Are you going to use an HP to move exhausted-->fatigued and Wren will use one through leadership to get you fatigued-->normal, and try to cut off a little bit of the mystery supers' hair (she can take a scissors from one of the medkits on the plane, or use the knife that came in her standard Trust EQ)

(Time to introduce the soldiers)

Meanwhile, as Wren reaches Reyes, the three Suburbans that still work, start driving towards you, with a number of armed Foundry personnel approaching running behind.  It seems they want your plane.  One Suburban drives towards the wrecked communications facility where Carter, the teams' engineer, is taking cover.  A bomb planted on the road explodes under the Suburban, disabling it.  The driver, clearly a robot of some sort, jumps out, as do a few others, and you see blasts of plasma from somewhere in the rubble strike down one of the men and the robot.  Jacobson follows up with a mortar near the truck, and you see Carter running back towards the plane, with a few Foundry folks shooting at him from afar.   

Another Suburban drives towards the house, with the robot driver blasting a plasma bolt at the roof  of the house, and just missing Harriman, the sniper, who blasts a depleted uranium slug from his Gauss Rifle through the "bulletproof" glass of the Suburban and through the security robot driver.  The driver is too heavy for the humans to get his foot off the pedal, and the car slams into the house at a high speed.  Harriman leaves that post and climbs down off the roof.

The last one goes for Reyes and Wren, and the robot driver blasts a continuous energy beam through the house and the wall, nearly hitting Reyes, who just barely manages to jump out of the way, and wounding Wren (1 injury and bruise).  The truck keeps coming, with Foundry personnel firing shotguns and rifles out of the slightly-open windows.  Wren is hit again (1 injury and bruise) by a slug that gets through his impervious.  The rifle bullets can't hurt him.  It tries to run them down, but Reyes gets out of the way and Wren is just pushed aside without being hurt. 

  The Suburban stops and the security bot driver is about to jump out, while four men do as well.  There are three still inside using the window for cover.  Reyes blasts the men nearest him with his plasma rifle, taking them both down.

Wren gets an action.

Meanwhile, in the plane, Dantoni, the pilot, says to the bickering Hope and Star "Calm down, you'll both be fine.  Just relax.  We'll get you patch up soon.  If you want, someone go get a couple of those silver ring-hats with lights on em out of the med storage area in the back.  They monitor vitals, so those two can safely sleep.  You should be able to find the interface program on the computers at your seats."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2007)

ooc
Understandable. Glad you're okay though! . 

IC
"Groovy. Always did like to come back from something life threatening alive. Now, could someone make the room stop spinning?" Hope asks. "It does nothing for the decor," she closed her eyes when people started to multiply again. "What is it with you people? Can't you stop multiplying?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 20, 2007)

*2 Bruises, Defense 19, Toughness 21-2=19, HP 3 (2 if I improved Hope to Normal)*

Wren spies the enemies, and the need to get out of here now.  He takes the suburban as his target, with the others simply being collateral damage.  

Blast +11 to the Suburban, Area Burst Attack, -1 dmg per 10’ from Suburban, Affects Insubstantial x2, Knockback x3

He is hoping to cause the suburban to explode, and add another damaging attack to the attackers to aid in his own blast attack.  He will make sure that his Force Field is up, and that he is in front of Reyes, as any shrapnel would be a bad thing for Reyes...

*"Plane needs to be ready to take off!  Foundry personnel trying to hijack the plane!  Some cover fire would be good..."*

Wren then turns to Reyes, motioning for him to fall back to the plane.  He then will turn his attention to the other 3 Trust men, and get ready to evacuate or help the one that most needs it.  (Not sure what their situations are, as in are they needing help to get back to plane or not.  If so, then he will gladly use another Extra Effort to create another wall of cosmic force to place between any threats and the retreating guys.)

Create Objects 8, 15' height, 106.67' length, 5' thick wall that will try to block off as many of the incoming threats as possible so that the others can escape to the plane.

*"Reyes and ground support have some cover now.  Don't bother shooting, there's an invisible wall up.  Just get on the plane!"*

(Standard action to Blast Area Burst the suburban and area to hit all the attackers, then hopefully the car explodes and adds another attack on the threats.  Move action to place himself between shrapnel and Reyes, taking any damage that Reyes would be subjected to.  Then, Extra Effort for another Action, Create Objects to create invisible wall to block off any further advance on the Trust guys trying to get to plane...  I think that covers it...)


----------



## Raylis (Dec 20, 2007)

"Alright, who was that and what the hell just happened?  Nightweaver says looking around _ . o O {and thank god I didn't manifest super speed, moving that fast all the time..._}


----------



## Victim (Dec 20, 2007)

_Is he calling me complacent?  I try to work on my flight and refine the programs I use to control it.  That's enough, right?_  "I don't like to look back so much; the things I do see pretty crazy after the fact."  _Like nearly killing all those people.  Or delivering a full power blast._

"Oh.  Optic.  Did that code I wrote help out any?  We still need to get our backup to the plane."  _Please..._

Shooting Star floats over to the med storage and clumsily grabs a number of the medical monitors.  "What do you mean 'sleeping with head injuries is bad?'  They told me I should just sleep most things off, since I heal faster that way."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 20, 2007)

"I don't have accelerated healing or regeneration," Hope remarks. "About the only thing 'super fast' I do is investigate." she says, through closed eyelids. "S one of the reasons why I went into law inforcement." 

"I'm not really sure. Not a medic y'know." Hope says quietly, tiredly. "I just know it's bad to sleep with a concussion, especially really bad ones."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 21, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren spies the enemies, and the need to get out of here now.  He takes the suburban as his target, with the others simply being collateral damage.
> 
> Blast +11 to the Suburban, Area Burst Attack, -1 dmg per 10’ from Suburban, Affects Insubstantial x2, Knockback x3
> 
> ...




The blocking thing is the interpose feat, which I suggest you pick up after the fight.  It turns out that you won't need it here though

Wren sends an orb of energy into the Suburban, and the resulting explosion takes out the guys inside and the two who got out on the dirvers side (Reyes took out the two on the passenger side, but does not blow the car up.  It seems that it is armored.

The security bot fires its laser, but Wren manages to dodge it.  It cuts a big hole in the house wall.  Harriman notices the fighting, turns around, and fires his rifle at the bot, but misses. Jacobson targets his mortar a bit behind the robot so it does not hurt you, and the blast sends the robot flying.  Wren puts up a long invisible wall to help block off the remaining Foundry personnel.

(Meanwhile, a couple rounds in the past, for Nightweaver to act, Wren would have to first use the leadership (and rp how he does it) to get her back in fighting condition)

The remaining get to the plane.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2007)

Hope relaxes as the others come back, more or less in one piece and allows one of them to put the head-band thingie on her. She then gives into the exhaustion and pain and promptly passes out.


----------



## Victim (Dec 21, 2007)

Megan drifts back to the front (? wherever everyone else is) and drops off the extra brainscopes, then dons her own.  "So they work just like this?  These sorts of things have come a long way, I guess.  Wait, gotta network it in, right?"

_Good for you.  Having a real force field means not feeling every little scrap and ding, and even the big hits are muted._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 22, 2007)

*2 Bruises, Defense 19, Toughness 21-2=19, HP 2*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The blocking thing is the interpose feat, which I suggest you pick up after the fight.  It turns out that you won't need it here though



  Duly noted.  Thanks for clearing that up.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Meanwhile, a couple rounds in the past, for Nightweaver to act, Wren would have to first use the leadership (and rp how he does it) to get her back in fighting condition)




_*(BACK WHEN YOU ALL GOT FIRST TELEPORTED TO THE PLANE*_

As Nightweaver's signs don't look well, Wren contemplates his dilemma.  He instantly thinks it best to get her in top shape, as the others look as if they are pulling through on their own.  He kneels beside the girl, as he places the ringed hand on her forehead.  A warm light engulfs her, as he channels a bit of his own cosmic power into her body, energizing it.  Her consciousness returns quickly, as he takes his leave of the plane, no other urgent matters...


*THIS ROUND:*
Wren returns to the plane, as the invisible wall stays in place.  Everyone seems to be in the plane, and ready to go.  He checks the scans of the others, taking note of who would need the most aid.  Once he determines who that is, he lends more of his HEALING to them, granting them a resurgence of energy that seems to heal them with ease.  (Grant one person a Recover Check, Bonus of +10 to that check, on worse condition)

*"Let's get out of here... quick."*

OOC - Hopefully the few rounds he was getting the others, that would leave enough time for Nightweaver to get in, get the hair sample, and get back out...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2007)

(Calling Raylis for hair raid)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 23, 2007)

ooc
Yeah, give the supervillian? a bad-hair day. A reverse mohawk! That's it!


----------



## Raylis (Dec 24, 2007)

_ . o O {okay whoever that was is gone, and probably wasn't that Raven look alike who...isn't here. Whoever that was may still be in there....and might be killed....} _"I'll be right back.  Nightweaver states aloud, stepping into the plane's shadow and emerging back into the darkened hallway. Moving as fast as she can back into the room where they were attacked by the robots.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 25, 2007)

Have a merry christmas or holiday of your choice!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 26, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> _ . o O {okay whoever that was is gone, and probably wasn't that Raven look alike who...isn't here. Whoever that was may still be in there....and might be killed....} _"I'll be right back.  Nightweaver states aloud, stepping into the plane's shadow and emerging back into the darkened hallway. Moving as fast as she can back into the room where they were attacked by the robots.




She sees the unknown super finishing off the remaining foundry folk who have not escaped.  She raises her hand and the air ripples, with the occasional arc of green energy, and the humans in front of her burn down to their bones.

The walks up to the network storage device, and bends over it, pulling out some rope.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 26, 2007)

Meanwhile, slightly in the future...

D'Antoni starts the engines, preparing to take off as soon as Nightweaver gets back.  Wren and Reyes tend to the wounded.  

Reyes informs Viridian that luckily that bullets went clean through, making the wounds much easier to fix.  He gets her fixed up most of the way, and Red or White will surely be able to finish.  Similarly, Optics few hits barely pierced his armor, and they fix that too.  Wren heals himself of one hit and Reyes fixes another.  Nitro regenerates in about a half a minute.  They make Star feel a little less bad, but can do little else than offer her painkillers.  She and Hope will need quite a bit more help from Red and White.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2007)

Vi nods, and takes up a position near the boarding ramp of the plane, to help make sure the coast is clear for when Nightweaver returns.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2007)

Hope cracks an eye, seeing that she and Star are probably the worse off. "I don't know, but you look about as bad as I feel," she quips and closes that eye as the room spins around dizzily.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She sees the unknown super finishing off the remaining foundry folk who have not escaped.  She raises her hand and the air ripples, with the occasional arc of green energy, and the humans in front of her burn down to their bones.
> 
> The walks up to the network storage device, and bends over it, pulling out some rope.




 "This place is about to explode."  Nightweaver calls to the super,  "Intentionally or not you saved us; I'm here to return the favor. Grab whatever you're after and I can get us out of here.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "This place is about to explode."  Nightweaver calls to the super,  "Intentionally or not you saved us; I'm here to return the favor. Grab whatever you're after and I can get us out of here.




She calls back:  "Yes, it is.  I suppose I owe you allowing you to return the favor.  As a sign of good will.  The Foundry here have paid for their crimes."


----------



## Raylis (Dec 27, 2007)

Nightweaver will take her by the wrist and shadow-walk both of them to the plane,  "Everyone here? Then let's go.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2007)

She goes with, taking the storage device.  "Thank you.  I will be off now."  She starts to leave.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 27, 2007)

"The plane will get you out of the area faster. We can also discuss whatever information you acquired. There is a larger threat at large then the Foundry, we could probably do with your assistance.  Nightweaver calls after her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "The plane will get you out of the area faster. We can also discuss whatever information you acquired. There is a larger threat at large then the Foundry, we could probably do with your assistance.  Nightweaver calls after her.




"I am sorry, but I must decline.  I have my own transportation.  I thank you for your help in disabling the Foundry's security.  The world will know what was here.  The meltdown will be impossible for the Swiss government to hide. The corrupt officials who allowed this place to operate will pay for their crimes.  

We have mutual enemies beyond the Foundry.  Perhaps we shall meet again."


----------



## Victim (Dec 27, 2007)

(Wasn't Wren going to heal us?  Or is that not happening yet?)



> Hope cracks an eye, seeing that she and Star are probably the worse off. "I don't know, but you look about as bad as I feel," she quips and closes that eye as the room spins around dizzily.




"I ruined my nice clothes too." Megan complains.  She sucks on her burned hands.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2007)

"Wait," Viridian calls to the super that Night saved. "What should we call you?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Wasn't Wren going to heal us?  Or is that not happening yet?)
> 
> 
> 
> "I ruined my nice clothes too." Megan complains.  She sucks on her burned hands.




Hope cracks open an eye and sees what Star is doing and sighs. _Dammnit. Can't we ever cut a break?_ She thinks to herself.

_I gotta figure out a way to help her with that. It looks like some sort of feedback loop. An inturruption of the loop might work, maybe a shield or an amulet thingie. Be better than those meds she takes.... Easy enough to fix with the right spell...._ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 27, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Wasn't Wren going to heal us?  Or is that not happening yet?)




yes, Wren would use up as many uses of his Heal power to provide each and every person an immediate recovery check on worst condition, with +10 modifier.  Continue as needed...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> yes, Wren would use up as many uses of his Heal power to provide each and every person an immediate recovery check on worst condition, with +10 modifier.  Continue as needed...




(For some strange reason I thought that the same healing power could not be applied repeatedly to the same set of injuries until it cured all of them.  I was entirely wrong.  Wren and Reyes are able to heal everyone over the course of several minutes)

(So anyone going to get something from the mysterious super before she leaves)

The mysterious super answers Viridian "You're better off not knowing.  I was never here.  If you say I was, remember that there is plenty of footage of you inside there that I will gladly keep to myself unless I must do otherwise."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2007)

(Anyone can act here.  In fact, if someone wants to pick a action for Nightweaver, you may do so.  Lets get this back on track).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2007)

Viridian shakes her head, a little confused and a little concerned, despite herself. 

"Footage of us fighting the Foundry. Is that bad? I'm not trying to pick a fight here, but I'm not sure why that's supposed to intimidate us. Besides, we don't even know...which is the point. Right." She shrugs. "Well, thanks for the help anyway."

_I hope we don't end up having to fight her..._

Once everyone's on the plane, Viridian backs away from the ramp to let it close and makes sure everything's secure for liftoff.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2007)

Once Wren and Reyes have healed her, she wakes up, feeling quite a bit better. "Thank you," she told the two, then looked at the others. "Did we win?" she asked uncertainly, most of what happened after she had banished the spider demon was a blur. 

She notices that Star is still trying to ease the pain of her burned hands and produces a ball of ice that the other superhero can cup in both hands to numb them down. "I know you don't like to use healers all that much, but this should help a little,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian shakes her head, a little confused and a little concerned, despite herself.
> 
> "Footage of us fighting the Foundry. Is that bad? I'm not trying to pick a fight here, but I'm not sure why that's supposed to intimidate us. Besides, we don't even know...which is the point. Right." She shrugs. "Well, thanks for the help anyway."
> 
> ...




"Its not fighting the Foundry that some would object to, its causing a nuclear meltdown that some may have a problem with," she says as she starts to walk around the plane in the direction of the cliff.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope shifts a little as Viridian comes back on the plane, looking slightly disturbed. "You okay?" she asks, not having heard the other supers comments, nor much of anything really before Wren and Reyes fixed her head.

Hope's vision swims a little as she drops her head to her hands, a memory of the concussion no doubt, for she feels fine, if tired. "What happened back there? The last I remember is banishing the demon." she says, rubbing her temples absently.


ooc:
I assume that Nightweaver managed to grab a bit of hair from Solaris or whoever she is....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 30, 2007)

Wren simply keeps busy with the healing, as the newcomer is brought to the plane.  He takes a glance at her, keeping all things he can muster to his memory. (Eidetic Memory)

He will then ask the female the only obvious question, *"So, what is your involvement with the Foundry and why did you decide that a nuclear explosion would be the best move against them?"*

Keeping an eye on the woman, he hopes that she doesn't escape to do more harm than aid...  Otherwise, they would soon have to meet again, on different circumstances.

As for Nightweaver, hopefully she would grab something of personal value from the super heroine while doing the shadow walk.  Otherwise, it would be too noticeable now.  If she did it while doing the power, the super might not ever notice, or think it an affect of the power.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2007)

As Reyes and Wren turn to Star to heal her, Hope shifts. "Be careful, okay? Star's awfully paranoid about powered healing, something to do with the way her powers work I think,"


----------



## Victim (Dec 30, 2007)

"No, go ahead." Megan consents to be healed.  _I want it to stop hurting._

She gives a relaxed sigh as her injuries melt away under Wren's touch - and Reyes is helping too.  _That was amazing._  "Thank you so much.  Wren.  And you too, but I don't think I caught your name."  _Even if your gadget make me itch.  Feels like I'm forgeting something though - probably just names.  Well, I'm still wiped out._

_I'll bet you don't remember.  Maybe next time I say something wrong I should pretend to forget it too._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope smiles a little at the prickly superheroine and leans back, still mostly exhausted, no amount of powered healing could cure _that_. 

"Whoever got me out of there, thank you." she said, trying hard to figure out what happened, most of it's jumbled up with hallucinations and dreams. She had been arguing with her old partner Stephan. Robots and acid, fire. Molten metal pouring down like deadly rain she couldn't control.

*But he's dead.* she thought.

The echoes of the past don't stay silent because you want them too.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2007)

Viridian sits wearily down.

"We got in over our heads," she says quietly, "You guys...and whoever that other one was...you guys saved our lives. 'Thanks' feels pretty small right now, but you've got it."

She looks at Optic. "Did we get what we came for?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian sits wearily down.
> 
> "We got in over our heads," she says quietly, "You guys...and whoever that other one was...you guys saved our lives. 'Thanks' feels pretty small right now, but you've got it."
> 
> She looks at Optic. "Did we get what we came for?"




Hope nodded in agreement. "We'd be dead now if it were't for you," she said quietly. "Thanks for my life, our lives I should say." she added, almost formally, acknowledging a life-debt from a mage was a serious thing, a serious thing indeed. Her gaze caught the others and it was clear, she included them all in that debt, one she was determined to pay in full.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 30, 2007)

*Hp 2*

*"No thanks needed.  You would have done the same."*

Wren turns to agree with the pilot, as he says,* "We should get out of here, before the explosion prevents us from doing so..."*

Wren finishes up his healing, turning to grounds that were the recent battlefield.  There was smoke, debris, and general chaos everywhere.  If this was a sign of things to come, then they had better be prepared to adhere to drastic measures, if need be.  

_Looks like this could have gone either way.  I don't know if I made it in time, or not, but either way, we're alive, for now.  The new lady seems like a rogue agent, vengeance surely pushing her towards drastic measures as well.  I'm sure I'll see her soon, if my guy feeling is right..._

Wren will also expend another Hero point if anyone needs to overcome some other condition, like fatigue or exhaustion.  Might as well make sure everyone is ready to go, should something new come up unexpectedly.  (Need to know everyone's status, as in, is everyone ready to go again, or is anyone exhausted, fatigued, etc..  I am also assuming that with  +10 Recovery Check mod, and 2 bruises, he should now be fine, or does he still have two bruises?)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope grinned at the superhero as the particular cosmic energy he used washed away the fatigue and magical drain, she felt better than she had in a good long while.... 
Ever since....
She pushed that thought away.

"That's some healing power you have there. Thank you again doesn't even come close to what you've done for us," she said. 

"Name's Hope Winters. I'm what you'd call a stratomancer, a mage that deals primarily with weather and weather related magicks." she nodded at the other masked and caped supers and people on the plane. "I work for AEGIS primarily, though right now I'm working with the Trust off the books as it were." she raked back her sweat soaked, blood-flecked hair, grimancing at the feel of it, but grateful to be alive and in one peice more or less.

"If we do more of this, I think I should probably consider investing in a mask and alternate identity other than the Saint." she said thoughtfully. "My employers sort of frown on trashing private property in other countries."

ooc
I know we were all disguised, but it probably is wise for Hope to consider adopting an alter ego as it were..... 

Oh, if you want italics, use _ at the first of the block and [\i] at the end...._


----------



## Victim (Dec 31, 2007)

"Yeah, I thought we just about had things under control, and then all their people just unloaded on us.  We were really in a lot of trouble; thanks.  Maybe we should have done something to their people right away, but I didn't think they'd fight us instead of just leaving."  _If lashing out at whatever is hurting me counts as in control, anyway.  And I shouldn't hurt normal people with my power.  But dang, that went to hell in a hurry._

"I don't think that it will be like an A-bomb explosion.  The coolant system might explode though.  Not that we should take chances; let's go."

_If Hope felt it too, then I guess it doesn't mean anything special.  Too bad.  And I really hope her superiors bust her ass for this.  B!tch._


-------------------------------------

Shooting Star is Exhausted and has 1 HP remaining.  I'm okay with her needing to rest after that fight however.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 31, 2007)

The mystery super drops over the cliff.  Once she is out of sight, Nightweaver is able to show the others the lock of hair she stole while the one hope seems to have dubbed Solaris was materializing.  Everyone gets to the plane, and the hatch closes.  The plane rises vertically, its downward-facing gravity drives activating before the horizontal ones on the back kick in.  Out the window, you notice the mystery super flying away from the scene attached to the bottom of a wedge-shaped glider with some sort of exotic propulsion system, although she does not appear on radar.  

"Buckle up and brace yourselves for acceleration!," Dantoni says.  He pushes the horizontal gravity drives to maximum power, which they cannot sustain for long.  The plane reaches the necessary speed, and the scramjets kick in with a jolt, bringing the aircraft past Mach 12, though it does not feel all that fast. "We've committed to going at this speed for several minutes until the gravity drives cool down."

Jacobson, after a few minutes in the air, says "I'm detecting a massive explosion underground at the Foundry facility.  She may have placed a bomb as well to destroy the reactor's containment.  It seems that the facility collapsed, and most of the radiation is trapped underground, but there are plenty of outlets especially in the steam and smoke.  She was right about one thing.  No one will be able to hide this.  I'm also getting some information that a number of news outlets were sent a dossier detailing the contacts between  a number of high-ranking Swiss officials and the Foundry and how this facility managed to operate without the official knowledge of the authorities.  they've got pictures, taped phone conversations, everything..."

Meanwhile, the Gray Gunner wakes up.


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2007)

Nitro goes and makes sure Gunner is safely restrained.  "Well, if it isn't glass-ball Joe again.  Too bad you only talk a good game."


----------



## Victim (Dec 31, 2007)

_Mach 12?!  Stupid thing is faster than me.  And with gravity drives, it's manueverability is probably pretty good too.  The 'ordinary' soldiers didn't get badly wounded either.  I was wrong about the explosion too._

"That used to be a beautiful place.  After the radiation damage and the containment/cleanup effort..."

She turns to the stirring Grey Gunner, "Don't try anything."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 31, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Mach 12?!  Stupid thing is faster than me.  And with gravity drives, it's manueverability is probably pretty good too.  The 'ordinary' soldiers didn't get badly wounded either.  I was wrong about the explosion too._
> 
> "That used to be a beautiful place.  After the radiation damage and the containment/cleanup effort..."
> 
> She turns to the stirring Grey Gunner, "Don't try anything."




(Its maneuverability at these speeds is really bad.  Scramjets can't go slower than about Mach 5 without shutting down, and the gravity drives can only turn so fast at those speeds.  This mode is basically for long-distance travel especially since the gravity drives are severely weakened for the first couple minutes, during which time maneuverability is minimal.  It is highly maneuverable with just gravity drives on though at much slower speeds.)

The Gunner says "Try anything?  No way, I know when I'm beat.  I want a deal.  Who are you anyway?  Maybe I should guess.  Top-level Darkwater teams with tech like this are rarely available other than to Americans, and usually said Americans need to be in rather good stead with the government.  However, while your transportation and backup seem to be mercs, I don't think you are, and you are a bit too stealthy to be capes.  AEGIS uses its own infrastructure and doesn't subcontract this kind of thing.  UNISOM hates American cowboys so would never hire Darkwater.  You're idealistic talk is real enough that I think you're do-gooders to some extent at least -- certainly not from a rival criminal organization at least.  So...is it CIA or X-Directorate?" (none of you have heard of the latter)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2007)

"How about we ask you the questions," Viridian says, coming over to sit down across from the prisoner. She dips a hand into her pouch, ready to set up a ward around him should he show any signs of being troublesome.

"Starting with Barrington. What did he want from the Foundry?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 31, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "How about we ask you the questions," Viridian says, coming over to sit down across from the prisoner. She dips a hand into her pouch, ready to set up a ward around him should he show any signs of being troublesome.
> 
> "Starting with Barrington. What did he want from the Foundry?"




"I'm a businessman.  I have something you want, and you have something I want.  I need to know who I am dealing with and what you plan on doing with me if I tell you what I know.  I will not surrender my leverage for free."


----------



## Victim (Jan 1, 2008)

"You might not have as much leverage as you think," Megan says.  "We didn't just grab you and leave after our fight."  _Optic did get the files, right?  He didn't answer my question either.  What's Directorate-X?  I can't believe someone would think I'm CIA.  Probably best to just stick with that; this guy seems really good at finding and sorting information, so the more I say, the more he'll be able to figure out._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 1, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I'm a businessman.  I have something you want, and you have something I want.  I need to know who I am dealing with and what you plan on doing with me if I tell you what I know.  I will not surrender my leverage for free."




Wren will keep an eye on the responses from this guy.  (Sense Motive +13, Gather Info +14 on him as well, Notice +13 just in case...)

If need be, he will be the diplomatic one, as he has had the need to be a mediator at times, in his old job.  Maybe those times would help in a place and time like this...

*"Look, once we get to the compound, your chances for receiving a leniency are greatly reduced.  You give us information, and depending on how much and how well it pays off determines your chances of a deal.  We are not the judge and jury, but we can help alleviate your circumstance, by letting the proper authorities know you helped us in good will.  If you decide to withhold any information, then you will get no sympathy from us, or whomever we decide to hand you over to.  It's your call."*  (Diplomacy +14)

_Then again, we can simply pick your brain of the information we seek.  It's easier if he helps out now, and not the hard way.  They hard way is a little tougher, but not fun for the bad guys..._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 1, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren will keep an eye on the responses from this guy.  (Sense Motive +13, Gather Info +14 on him as well, Notice +13 just in case...)
> 
> If need be, he will be the diplomatic one, as he has had the need to be a mediator at times, in his old job.  Maybe those times would help in a place and time like this...
> 
> ...




"Which authorities are those?  I am wanted in a number of places.  I will tell you what you need to know if you immediately hand me over to the United Nations for matters relating to my time in Serbia.  I will certainly be tried there for war crimes.  It is preferable to me than a secret American superprison or your country's particular justice system."


----------



## Victim (Jan 1, 2008)

_What difference does it make?  Does the UN not execute people?  The war criminals at Nuremberg were often killed.  But that - while international - wasn't UN.  And he was worried about a secret prison, not just dying.  Hmm.  There have been some scandals recently, and you always hear about things like Cuba or China being on the human rights commitees.  ...  It's probably best if I don't even worry about this guy._

_Probably best not to use names._  Megan turns to Optic and asks, "Can you pass me the data you took?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2008)

"We'll look into that," Viridian says. "But that's more than any of us can promise at the moment."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 1, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _What difference does it make?  Does the UN not execute people?  The war criminals at Nuremberg were often killed.  But that - while international - wasn't UN.  And he was worried about a secret prison, not just dying.  Hmm.  There have been some scandals recently, and you always hear about things like Cuba or China being on the human rights commitees.  ...  It's probably best if I don't even worry about this guy._
> 
> _Probably best not to use names._  Megan turns to Optic and asks, "Can you pass me the data you took?"




(Yes, he can't be executed by the UN.)

Optic by now has uploaded the data to the plane's computer, and sent to the Trust AI.

The device that Barrington ordered is a tower of sorts, built in pieces that presumably would be stacked.  Towards the top is a spherical portion, and the bottom seems to contain a cone facing the ground.  It is made up of a very thick, high-tech alloy, and contains a multipoint shield generator, which should cloak the entire thing in an energy field.  It seems that between the layers of metal shells is a massive cooling system combined with some heat absorption devices.

The design itself clearly implies that there are a number of internal components that would be added later from other sources.  There are numerous power conduits that imply further devices.  It is, however, clear that  the Foundry is making some kind of drilling apparatus for the bottom part, with a large, hollow portion behind the drill clearly designed to contain some unknown third-party devices.  

The simulations that Optic finds tell more, since they seem to account for the presence of other components, and hint at the purpose of the tower.  Between Optic, Jacobson, Shooting Star, and the Trust AI, you can figure out that the energy that bombards the tower's hull represents nuclear detonations of various sizes at various distances.  They seem to account for a two-layer absorption skin that the Foundry does not make, consisting of an outer one that absorbs kinetic energy (something about nano-turbines) and another that absorbs radiation, and both seem to transfer energy directly to some core power system (which is also black-boxed as it were, since it will be coming from another source).  It appears that the energy field only lasts a short time after the nuclear blasts, but long enough for the absorption to activate.  

At the top is an integrates collector dish of some sort that may connect to  a satellite.  The power details seem to indicate that it can draw in power as well as data.  

An additional set of simulations seem to indicate the ability of the drill to cut very deeply into the ground, and then separate the drill tip, activating some device behind the drill.  

The simulations seem to indicate that the device can take numerous proximal nuclear strikes and remain intract, even absorbing an enormous amount of the energy.  The device's purpose beyond its defensive abilities, satellite linkup,  and drilling, however, is largely unknown.


----------



## Victim (Jan 2, 2008)

"Wow.  Journey to the Center of the Earth, anyone?"  More seriously: "Once this thing is finished, it's basically going to be unstoppable.  Maybe if someone or something was teleported past the absorbing layers, it could do some damage."  _Anything designed with the assumption that multiple nukes will be used in an attempt to stop it has to be bad news._
-----------------
How big is this drill?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 2, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Wow.  Journey to the Center of the Earth, anyone?"  More seriously: "Once this thing is finished, it's basically going to be unstoppable.  Maybe if someone or something was teleported past the absorbing layers, it could do some damage."  _Anything designed with the assumption that multiple nukes will be used in an attempt to stop it has to be bad news._
> -----------------
> How big is this drill?




A few feet wide and the hollow, telescoping shaft gets to be several hundred feet long.  It seems that it is designed to telescope to its maximum length, after which the drill its engine, and an unknown (i.e. to be added by non-Foundry) device separate and continue for a bit, although not that far since they seem to remain wired to the shaft for power.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "We'll look into that," Viridian says. "But that's more than any of us can promise at the moment."




"Then call your bosses.  I'm not going anywhere, apparently."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2008)

ooc
Sorry guys, been sick with the stomach crud

IC
"This guy is insane. It looks more like Journey to blow up the earth." Hope says quietly agast as the simulations run their course.


----------



## Victim (Jan 2, 2008)

"Why would you say that?  It's not all that wide, and most of the space is used by the defenses.  A powerful bomb probably wouldn't fit."  She reflects, _But I bet that gem plus a setting would fit.  But we shouldn't mention that stuff in front of this guy.  I guess assuming that other people want to destroy the world or kill millions is how she justifies her actions.  But he didn't do anything to me when I was helpless; it would have been no trouble to finish me off or capture me for interrogation._

_Hmm.  Oops._  "It actually doesn't go down that far.  You'd think that its absorbing defenses would be able to carry it through pretty much anything, but it looks like it digs less than a 1000 ft.  What could it be trying to get to?"


----------



## Elric (Jan 2, 2008)

_I've seen this before, sort of_

"Unless he gets Unobtanium, I don't think we have to worry about him making it to the center of the earth.  You guys saw The Core, right?  But Unobtainium seems pretty hard to get, so I don't think we'll have to worry about him going to the Earth's core, stopping its rotation, and the ensuing loss of Earth's magnetic field destroys us all."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2008)

"You don't need a big bomb in order to get a big effect." she said quietly as she looked at the simulations in a new light. 

"But at the same time, you could be correct, maybe this is just a way for him sucker us into believing that he can blow up something as big as a planet." 

"Besides, he strikes me as a meglomaniacal type, not a world destroyer type. I mean, how can you rule something you wreck?"

She looks at the simulations, scowling. "I'm no scientist and I don't think he is either. We know he's a sorcerer of some sort. Maybe he's wanting to use this thing to dig for something that might give him a lot of power on the mystical front that has been buried deep. Barring that, he could use this as a kind of power base. It'd be pretty terrifying in action wouldn't it?" she said, just throwing out ideas, much in the same way two or more detectives would on a murder case. "Or it could be just a big blind, a smoke screen to hide what he's really trying to do. I don't know."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 3, 2008)

Wren's mind begins its own turn of events.  This would certainly upset the cosmic balance of things, should something dealing with the earth hold true.  He tries to find some remnant of this being a truth, as he channels his inner strength to concentrate on if there is some series of events now in place that are going to affect the cosmos.

(Cosmic Awareness, Super Senses 1)

Otherwise he turns to the man, and glares at him.  This guy had information, but he would only divulge it on his own terms.  Fitting.  

*"It's your choice to remain silent.  But there are other ways to get the information from you.  You just chose to make it hard on yourself..."*

Sense Motive +13 on this guy, not sure if he's actually got info, or stalling us.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

Thessaly gets up and goes over to see what the others are looking at. She studies the data and simulations stoically, checking for any signs that the device has mystical significance.

(Knowledge check for Arcana, I s'pose! )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly gets up and goes over to see what the others are looking at. She studies the data and simulations stoically, checking for any signs that the device has mystical significance.
> 
> (Knowledge check for Arcana, I s'pose! )




No, but the areas that Barrington will be adding from other sources could include magical devices.


----------



## Victim (Jan 3, 2008)

Megan pulls up Barrington's file and answers Hope: "He's supposed to be a science genius with a PhD.  Plus he has help from Otaku and Control Freak - I think they have technical matters pretty well covered."  _The occultism is probably just misdirection.  The substance is in his alien gadgets and powersuit.  Shouldn't she be familiar with his file?_

She turns to Viridian as she examines the simulation and data and asks helpfully "Did you get that?  I can make it play slower if you want.  Do you want to call in and ask about this guy?"  _This isn't what I want to talk about._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren's mind begins its own turn of events.  This would certainly upset the cosmic balance of things, should something dealing with the earth hold true.  He tries to find some remnant of this being a truth, as he channels his inner strength to concentrate on if there is some series of events now in place that are going to affect the cosmos.
> 
> (Cosmic Awareness, Super Senses 1)
> 
> ...




Wren thinks he really does have good info.

Wren senses that this device is related to a potential major shift in the cosmic balance towards evil.  Not just on Earth, but the cosmic balance in general.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

"No, I think I saw it fine...I'm just trying to get a handle on it."

She taps the image on the screen.

"So...this whole thing is powered by absorbing nuclear blasts, drills into the ground by remote satellite control and does something. And the drill bit can break off and keep going on its own..."

"Two things worry me. One, whatever this thing does requires an incredible amount of power. Two...Barrington decided he needed to hijack a space station before he used it. That says to me no place on Earth will be safe."

"And three, we still don't know where the Eye fits into this, but I'm getting a bad feeling about that."


----------



## Victim (Jan 3, 2008)

"It doesn't seem necessarily powered by the nuclear weapons; it can get power from the satellite linkup or could absorb other attacks or environments.  I guess."  _I don't exactly have the best track record.  Shoot, I hope I didn't sound patronizing._ 

_Since you brought it up..._  "I thought the gem might be part of the payload."  _Maybe the drill gets used in a volcano.  If it can take repeated nuke hits, then the heat should be okay.  And then it would get access to the ... mantle? without too much drilling._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2008)

"Well, even if we don't know what it does, we know it's gonna be very bad." Hope said, going over Barrington's full dossier, the one that AEGIS didn't have access to. "So, next question. What weaknesses does this thing have if any that we can exploit?" she nodded her thanks to Star when the other Super brought up the files. 

Some of her friends always teased that AEGIS had three simple questions when dealing with super powered badness: What was it, how does it work and how do we stop it? Hope on the other hand had only one simple question: How do we destroy it?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Ok, here's the deal.  You give us the info you covet, and the UN will be notified that you would like to be turned over there.  If they have no qualms over it, then it's done.  Otherwise, I could think of other places for you to get dropped off at.  I wonder what the Serbian authorities do to criminals like yourself."*

Hopefully this guy will talk...

*"Guys, I'm getting a bad feeling about this device.  It's design, it's make, everything leads towards a great cosmic shift in this galaxy.  If we don't find some way to stop this, then earth is not the only place that will suffer.  What is the radius of the moon, by the way?  Would this thing be optimal to be used on the moon, and then inadvertently affect earth's gravity and balance?  If so, then we've got work to do.  It's just an idea, but one worth exploring."*


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2008)

"Like I said, we know it's bad, whatever it is. We need to know how to destroy it and where it is more than what it does." 

_But I might have an idea on where it might be. Or better still, who might be able to find out._ Hope thinks to hersef, unwilling to betray Foreshadow to the others, at least not in the presence of a supervillian like the gray gunner. 


_I don't want to bring you into this Foreshadow.... But millions of lives depend on this..._ she thought, knowing he will know she needs him and where she will be without even trying hard.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 3, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Like I said, we know it's bad, whatever it is. We need to know how to destroy it and where it is more than what it does."




*"No, you misinterpret.  I mean that whatever this is, it WILL change the cosmic balance of everything."*

Wren shifts to the Gunner, hoping he can shed more light on the this subject.

*"We have a few options.  First, we can try to find this thing, and destroy it.  Or, we could find the people that would be using it, or know how to use it, and take them out.  Without that knowledge, the destruction of this thing can wait, as nobody would have the intent of knowledge to complete the job.  We might have to call in some reinforcements, and with the recent events, those are slim to none.  So, information is what we need.  And this guy has it.  So, either talk, Gunner, or we make you talk..."*

_It's no longer time for the nice guy routine.  This guy knows something, and we need that information now.  Hopefully someone here can make him talk... I know I can't.  Unless we do it the really hard way.._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope looks up at him sharply at the mention of changing the cosmic balance of everything. 
"So, he is creating an _Apocolspe_ device...."  she murmured.

Hope shifted, her eyes glinting, playing worse cop to Wren's bad cop instinctively. "You gain nothing by your silence Gunner. Either speak with the supers or speak with me. And I will not be at all gentle with you. After all, electricty and metal.... Well they get on perhaps too well." she added helpfully and perhaps too cheerfully.

"Viridian, maybe a bit of your charms would be in order here, while we keep Mr. Gunner off-guard?" she asked via the wind-carried words ability, her eyes going white as she used that particular little power. 

"I really don't want us to um... Get messy with him if we can avoid it. Right now... You're our best option. If you need an energy boost, I'll be willing to give it." she said, knowing that the other witch was probably as much on her last legs magically as she was.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

Viridian winces behind her mask.

"Lets check with the highups first. If his demands are doable, then he'll talk without coercion. That's the best way to go if you ask me."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope's eyes flicker back to blue and she seems to relax a little. "Well.... You may have a bit of a reprieve, if our employers think that what you have is worth what you're asking for. You're lucky, others wouldn't deal with you and would go straight to the unpleasant part of the interrogation."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 3, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian winces behind her mask.
> 
> "Lets check with the highups first. If his demands are doable, then he'll talk without coercion. That's the best way to go if you ask me."




*"Agreed.  If they don't agree to his terms, then it's the hard way.  I'll be there to lend a little aid.  If they take his option though, then better for him.  Either way, it would seem that time is what we are in dire need of..."*

Wren will wait for the higher ups, particularly Ms. White, to see what course of action would be best to follow.


----------



## Victim (Jan 3, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> *"No, you misinterpret.  I mean that whatever this is, it WILL change the cosmic balance of everything."*




_He did just save us, so let's try to be diplomatic..._  "What does that mean?"

"Are you threatening to torture this guy?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> *"No, you misinterpret.  I mean that whatever this is, it WILL change the cosmic balance of everything."*
> 
> Wren shifts to the Gunner, hoping he can shed more light on the this subject.
> 
> ...




Jacobson meanwhile has been communicating with HQ, and says "Mr. Black says take the deal."

(once you presumably do...) Gunnar talks...and talks, and talks, and talks... :

"I agree to your terms regarding the United Nations.  I am certain that they will be interested in trying me.  Here is what I've got that you would be interested in:

For one, this device is highly-customized, and only parts were being manufactured at that facility.  Shutting it down will slow production but no information was lost.  The designs exist at the Foundry's central facility and other remote backup areas.  Your focus should not necessarily be on the Foundry, though.  We are doing the heavy industrial work, building a very strong tower, a big drill, some sturdy power conduits and other infrastructure.  

The exotic stuff is being manufactured elsewhere, and I know the black market supertech industry as well as anyone.  

For the nano-turbines, a professor named Herman Fine who was working on those matters disappeared recently, just before he was to announce his results.  I believe that he was taken by a man named Sabir Asad, who I believe may be tied to Labrys Industrial Industries in Zurich, or possibly Grant Industries in the United States.  I know he was so close because Asad beat our man to him.  The Foundry wanted his technology as well.

I don't know where he would find the radiation-absorbing technology, although I had heard rumors of a super-assassin kicking around the mideast with technology of that sort.  Some radiation controller, trigger-happy with the toasting.  Unknown who she works for, but considering the wide variety of folks in the region she's incinerated, and the fact that she's against Barrington rules out Iran, I'd bet she's either an enforcer for some crime syndicate or some kind of Black Ops type -- probably American or Israeli, but maybe Russian.

I don't know how it fits in the the larger device, if at all, but this morning I found out that they were also looking for a hyperdrive.  Apparently they had acquired one from some ancient ship they found in Egypt, and were hoping that Daedalus' database in the Lighthouse had what they needed to fix it or build another, but it didn't have what they needed.  Apparently Daedalus' alien designed required parts or materials not available on earth.

it seems they had some other specific requirements for how it works, for interfacing, and for the level of understanding they would need of it.  I got the sense that they were going to be using it for some other purpose than moving a ship faster than light.  I'm not sure where they would find one on the black market, but if they were to steal one, or the technology to produce on on earth, I'd suspect they would go to Salt Lake City."

Those with the right knowledge skills understand why.  While many society-changing, overly-labor-saving technologies such as matter constructors are illegal in most of the USA and Europe, the federal laws banning them all have exceptions for Utah.  Back when the first was being passed through congress, the LDS Church  argued that since they believe that God is located out in the cosmos near a planet called Kolob, that laws restricting access to technology useful for space travel that exist for economic rather than security reasons violate their First Amendment rights to free exercise of religion.  Rather than risk a lawsuit that would set a precedent that could seriously undermine the law, and knowing that there are not likely any spacefaring religions with nearly as much wealth or established legitimacy as the Mormons, Congress carved out an exception for Utah in return for the LDS Church agreeing not to sue on behalf of their followers in other states.  Ultimately, the first earth-made hyperdrive engine was manufactured for the Brigham Young, a space cruiser currently out somewhere searching for Kolob.  A number of nations have military spacecraft, but it is unclear if any of them have such technology.

Gunnar continues 

"Also, you can reverse-engineer the simulations to get partial specs for the tower's internal power generation.  Perhaps Daedalus will know which of his power generation technologies Barrington is stealing.

I also gave Barrington a bit of a referral when he was hiring those terrorists.  there is this arms dealer and tactician for hire named Anatole Voderac who operates from a cloaked cargo ship in the mediterranean.  Once I am in UN hands, I will give up coordinates and a time when you can find him.  He will know the details behind a number of Barrington's terrorist acts and connections, and I believe Barrington set up a huge buy for Hamas from Voderac before that last wave of attacks."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope looked thoughtful at the mention of the energy controller. If they could find out who she worked for, they might be able to join forces. Enemy of thy enemy and all.... She shook herself and began to start the serious task of processing the information in the super-quick way she had become semi-famous for....

She begins typing on her laptop, taking detailed notes of what Gunner had just said, even though she had a detailed, photographic memory, it still helped to have things set out in black and white.

After she's done with that, she'll take some of the bits and pieces she managed to gather after the fight with gunner and spider demon to see if the information they contain meshes with what he's said, or if she can find something else new. She'll also do a post cog reading on his clothing to confirm or deny what he's said (or get something new again).....


----------



## Victim (Jan 3, 2008)

_Like we could have thought of the questions to get all this information if we used mind control._  Megan starts to take notes, but holds off when she sees that Hope is doing it.  Instead, she'll start searches on the names and companies Gunner mentions, assuming that the Trust database can fill in some of the blanks.

_If time is important, then we'll probably be fighting again tommorrow.  That'll be 5 superfights in 5 days.  Will we just be fighting, healing up, and then planning for the next day's fight constantly now?  I dunno how much of that I could take - before it was rare for me to fight more than once a week.  On the other hand, with the chances we take, I probably wouldn't have to take it for very long._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2008)

Once Hope is done with her rough draft, she fine tunes what she has and lets the others see it, letting them add any bits she may have left out. 

Hope leans back, looking at the assembled data and rubs her eyes wearily. "The only thing I can think of that would fit this guy's mindset is that he might be using this thing to become a god or something of the sort. Use it to kill as many people as he can, then use the eye to channel magical or cosmic forces and then add whatever else this thing can do and boom insta access to forces he wasn't able to control before."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 4, 2008)

Wren takes in all he can.  Once the Gunner finishes his thesis, he notes that someone else has started working on the computer.  He had no real sense of computer use, besides the basics, so he leaves that be.  On the other hand, all the conversation is mentally noted, as he takes bits and pieces.

*"Looks like we have our work cut out for us.  There are many objectives, and not much time.  Tracking down Sabir Asad to get to Herman Fine, gathering more intel on this radiation happy super that we might have already been not so formally introduced to recently, then there's the hyperdrive in Salk Lake City, and finally, this Anatole Voderac.  So, where do we start?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

"Wait," Viridian says, raising a hand to head level in a 'let me think' gesture.

Tube that could take heat and pressure and turn it into power...coincidentally making it very hard to breach. Hyperdrive. And what was a hyperdrive?

"Optic...or...anyone, I guess," she says. "A hyperdrive is basically a machine that sends a spaceship into some...alternate universe, right? Where it can go faster than light?"

She looks at the diagram again and swallows.

"I think I know what he's going to do."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Wait," Viridian says, raising a hand to head level in a 'let me think' gesture.
> 
> Tube that could take heat and pressure and turn it into power...coincidentally making it very hard to breach. Hyperdrive. And what was a hyperdrive?
> 
> ...





"and that is...."  Carter pipes in.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Abruptly she seems uncertain, but she presses on anyway.

"Well...I think...I think this thing behind the drill bit is the hyperdrive. It'll tunnel into something...probably a mountain or a big rock or something really sturdy. Then the drill bit detaches, and pulls away a little from the tube. That gives the hyperdrive a little room to...well, I think he's going to modify it..."

Aware that she's starting to blather, Viridian massages her cheeks and tries to put her thoughts into order.

"Okay. I think he's going to open a portal to Hell. It'll be inside this tube, where practically nothing can hurt it...powered by the heat of the inferno once the gate's open, and by beamed power from a satellite before it is. The hyperdrive will be modified to open a portal instead of shifting a spaceship...and tuned to...well, I just said. That may be why he needed the Eye. I already confirmed it isn't magical, but it could be some kind of tuning crystal..."

Frustrated, she shakes her head.

"I don't know exactly how it'd work, but...it makes sense. Faust, Barrington, they're both powerful sorcerors with links to that dimension. There's all kinds of problems making any kind of a permanant mystical portal from Earth, but a hyperdrive, powered by this...this tube thing...keeping a portal open...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope shook her head at Viridian's statement. "Sorry... But Hell isn't as hot as you'd think. In fact, in some places it's damned cold. No for what you're thinking, he'd want to use one of the elemental planes, either energy or fire for this." she said from experience. "Hell depends greatly on one's point of view,"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

"I knew I should have kept my mouth shut," Vi mutters.

"Look, it doesn't matter. Lets just focus on stopping him."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 4, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope shook her head at Viridian's statement. "Sorry... But Hell isn't as hot as you'd think. In fact, in some places it's damned cold. No for what you're thinking, he'd want to use one of the elemental planes, either energy or fire for this." she said from experience. "Hell depends greatly on one's point of view,"




Hope and Viridian both know a bit about Hell.

Hope has been to the gates of Hell, but has never passed through.  Hell is a prison dimension from which there is rarely any escape, especially for those who do not enter voluntarily.  

Magical travel to and from that dimension  -- beyond the gates, which themselves are dimensional walls -- is essentially impossible due to wards and the fact that its dimensional walls are far more difficult to breach than other alternate universes, although there are certain places in various dimensions where the barrier is thinner.  Beyond the dimensional walls is a powerful force field that keeps the imprisoned in, which is extremely difficult to breach.  This field does not effect visitors, but everyone who belongs there, all the way up to the devil himself, is affected.


----------



## Victim (Jan 4, 2008)

Uncomfortable with the direction of the discussion, Shooting Star comments "We shouldn't be talking about all our plans in front of this guy.  Where do we go to turn him in?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Viridian goes over to the Gunner and kneels down a bit so their heads are level.

"There's got to be some kind of failsafe, right? I mean, the Foundry makes superweapons for dangerous people. There'd have to be some kind of control you sneak in that lets you disable them if someone tries to use them against you, right?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 5, 2008)

Hope looks at Viridian surprised and grins, she had been thinking along those same lines herself. "Right. A fault, something that wouldn't be apparent to anyone but someone who built the thing. Think of this, if the Cosmic Balance is truly shifted towards evil, do you think that the Foundry will benefit or anyone really other than Barrington? What I said was true. He does not tolerate rivals at all. The Foundry would be first on his hit list and if he does gain the kind of power this device looks like it's capable of delivering, no one will be safe. No one,"

"Don't worry, we aren't talking about anything he doesn't know already." Hope added dryly. "And besides, I have a feeling that our employers have people who can wipe this conversation right out of his mind." 

Being to the Gates was bad enough, the dimensional barriers though thick and the wards stout, couldn't hold back the screams of the damned, the echoes of despair and pain. The barriers literally pulsed with all of the negative emotions, a fetid stain upon unreality and reality, the bars of the Gates grinning down at her like some inviting death's head....

Hope's expression was hollow as she remembered, that thought leading to Stephan and what had led her to take that path and her eyes met Viridian's for some reason. Those eyes were full of the anger, rage and raw grief of a woman who had seen too much, who had witnessed the horrific and who had been changed by it. For a moment, you see the truth behind the empherical mask Hope always wore and it is scary. The moment passes and the mask is back. 

If you look upon the Abyss long enough, you will see yourself in the long dark of it's eternal night...

ooc
I'd think Gunner would have seen it too, but he'd probably be well aware of her um... reputation and what she's capable of/been through, via Onigumo. I'm considering her to be sort of a Boogeyman to the evil supernatural types, because when Faust and his merry band tortured her partner to death, she went on a rampage through the evil side of the supernatural community. It wasn't pretty... 

Foreshadow helped her, kept her from going completely out of control and managed to bring her back to herself after she had thought she had finished Faust off in Prague with an AK-47 and brought his house/hideout down on top of him. I dunno, just an idea to screw with her further...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian goes over to the Gunner and kneels down a bit so their heads are level.
> 
> "There's got to be some kind of failsafe, right? I mean, the Foundry makes superweapons for dangerous people. There'd have to be some kind of control you sneak in that lets you disable them if someone tries to use them against you, right?"




"The risks outweigh the benefits.  Some extremely skilled scientists in our clients' employ examine our products in detail.  If someone found this, our business would dry up."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 5, 2008)

"So no outright faults. But nothing is certain and anything that big has to have some sort of fault to it. Look it the Titanic for example or the Heisenburg." she looks at the sims again, thoughtfully, then back to the Gray Gunner. 

"I'm sorry, but I think we're gonna have to knock you out now for your safety as well as ours. The less you know, the less that Barrington or anyone else can bribe or beat out of you if he or they get their mitts on you. I doubt the Foundry cares one wit what we do to Barrington and would probably prefer that we kill each other off. So, we're not necessarily enemies in this, but we're not really allies either." 

She turned to the medic apologetically. "Um Reyes right? Do you have anything that can knock him out painlessly? I'm sure he'd prefer drugs to a fist or whatever..."


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2008)

(So, does the Trust database have anything on the names Gunner mentioned?)
----------------------

"The Heisenberg?" Megan asks.  _Was there a space ship disaster that I missed?  Maybe she means the Hindenberg?_

She yawns.  _I'm still tired, and messing with this simulation is getting old.  Plus I can barely understand this stuff - I don't even have a degree yet.  Would it be okay if I tried to sleep now?  There's still this guy, after all.  And it might be rude._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2008)

ooc
Sorry misspelling.... I get the two bloody confused. Lol


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 6, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (So, does the Trust database have anything on the names Gunner mentioned?)
> ----------------------
> 
> "The Heisenberg?" Megan asks.  _Was there a space ship disaster that I missed?  Maybe she means the Hindenberg?_
> ...




The Heisenberg may have crashed, too, but we'll never know for sure, since observing it would alter the results


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The Heisenberg may have crashed, too, but we'll never know for sure, since observing it would alter the results




OOC
Oh sure... Tease the girl who gets uncertainty confused with big helium? filled zepplins blowing up lol.   

IC
"Heisenberg?" Hope looks at Megan and curses a little to herself, rubbing her eyes. Even though the powered healing did solve the nearly dropping dead exhaustion... "Damn, Sorry Star. I get Heisenberg and the Hindenberg confused sometimes."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 6, 2008)

Viridian said:
			
		

> "Okay. I think he's going to open a portal to Hell. It'll be inside this tube, where practically nothing can hurt it...powered by the heat of the inferno once the gate's open, and by beamed power from a satellite before it is. The hyperdrive will be modified to open a portal instead of shifting a spaceship...and tuned to...well, I just said. That may be why he needed the Eye. I already confirmed it isn't magical, but it could be some kind of tuning crystal..."






			
				Hope said:
			
		

> Sorry... But Hell isn't as hot as you'd think. In fact, in some places it's damned cold. No for what you're thinking, he'd want to use one of the elemental planes, either energy or fire for this." she said from experience. "Hell depends greatly on one's point of view




 "What better way to control the world then with a near infinate supply of demons? He could have kind of ultimate "deal with the devil" that gives him control over them. The spider thing back at the Foundry wasn't easy to beat...and Hoep said that she banished it but not killed it so it presumably went back to hell. If there was a portal open it wouldn't matter how many were sent back they'd come out a new. 

It'd be the Terminus Invasion all over again on a grander scale.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 6, 2008)

(ok, pushing this forward a little)

Reyes does his thing, allowing everyone to talk in peace (or sleep, if necessesary).  It is not long until you reach the Trust HQ, however.  Once that happens, things go as you would expect.  

Mr. Black greets you, and your soldier backup takes Gunnar to the prison area.

Everyone is asked to report to the infirmary for quick check-ups, though it is determined that everyone is fine.  They also check for excessive radiation exposure, and don't find any problems there either.  

After that, everyone is called to meet with he bigwigs.  In a conference room, you find Ms. White, Mr. Black, Mr. Blue, and Ms. Red.  Ms. White says "Good work, everyone.  so where do we go from here?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2008)

"We need to figure out what sort of weaknesses this machine has number one. Number two, we need to find out who the radiation controller is and who she works for. We could find some allies there." Hope looks grim. "I know someone who might be able to tell us where Barrington is going to strike next. Convincing him to help us is going to be problematic though, my um friend isn't exactly a team player."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 6, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "What better way to control the world then with a near infinate supply of demons? He could have kind of ultimate "deal with the devil" that gives him control over them. The spider thing back at the Foundry wasn't easy to beat...and Hoep said that she banished it but not killed it so it presumably went back to hell. If there was a portal open it wouldn't matter how many were sent back they'd come out a new.
> 
> It'd be the Terminus Invasion all over again on a grander scale.




(Insert dramatic music here.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 6, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (So, does the Trust database have anything on the names Gunner mentioned?)
> ----------------------
> 
> "The Heisenberg?" Megan asks.  _Was there a space ship disaster that I missed?  Maybe she means the Hindenberg?_
> ...




It confirms what was said about Voderac and the mystery super, but not really anything new.  It does list some known customers of Voderac and some possible victims of the mystery super (well, after searching for mysterious deaths in the mideast that fit her MO at least).


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2008)

Nervous about not controlling their flight, and their discussion, Megan doesn't find much rest on the plane.  _There are no big heroes around if there's another thing like Terminus invasion.  Who can fill Centurion's shoes?  Us?  What a sick joke._

---------------------------------

_Where do we go from here?  Home?  Showers?  No, we go to plan our next battles._

"Interrupting its construction is worth a hundred weak points on the finished machine," Megan remarks acidly.  "We should rescue the missing scientist so they don't have the nano-turbines to complete its invulnerability."  _Saving people is what superheroing is supposed to be about, right?_

"If your friend isn't much of a team player, then maybe you should go meet him by yourself.  And we'll do ... something else."


----------



## Elric (Jan 6, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Insert dramatic music here.)



(Carmina Burana- O Fortuna plays in the background)

"Maybe we should go to Salt Lake City.  Closer to home and easier to investigate to get some more leads.  I have a contact there- Tom Howard, a fellow pro wrestler, is from Salt Lake City, and he might know something about this kind of stuff"

(Gather Info check total= 26, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1453030/)

"An invasion from hell would be a pain.  One, two, even three or four of those spider demons I could probably handle, but an infinite number- that might be tough."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2008)

"Rescues are all well and good if you happen to know where the rescuee is. Unfortunantly, we don't know where the scientist is. Hence the 'missing scientist part' of the equation." she said just as acidically. "So finding out the weaknesses of this machine is just as important as anything else."

Two could play at the sarcasm game. This girl's holier than thou attitude needed some deflating before she got herself killed.


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2008)

"We have leads on that too."  _Umm... Now I feel like an idiot for not taking notes._  "That guy, and the two companies?  It's more than we have on weaknesses in the machine.   Unless you think the inventor of one of its defensive systems might know about those, in which case you still want to find the scientist."

_Here's a weak point: screw with the remote control.  It doesn't matter how tough the drill is if it doesn't get the right command signals.  Garbage in, garbage out._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2008)

"True." Hope concedes and sends Star a copy of her notes. "Alright. Let's lookit here... Gunner said he thought that Fine was taken by Sabir Asad who is probably tied to Labrys Industrial Industries in Zurich or Grant Industries here in the US. They're probably front companies for one or the other, so it could bear investigation. Also, we need to look into Wolfson, Sheppard and Doe. I'll bet a week's pay that those bastards are in this up to their eyeballs." she looked grim. "They seem to be representing too many of our enemies for coincidence."

"We probably need to find out as much as we can about Sabir Asad, Herbert no sorry Herman Fine, Labrys Industrial and Grant Industries."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 7, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "True." Hope concedes and sends Star a copy of her notes. "Alright. Let's lookit here... Gunner said he thought that Fine was taken by Sabir Asad who is probably tied to Labrys Industrial Industries in Zurich or Grant Industries here in the US. They're probably front companies for one or the other, so it could bear investigation. Also, we need to look into Wolfson, Sheppard and Doe. I'll bet a week's pay that those bastards are in this up to their eyeballs." she looked grim. "They seem to be representing too many of our enemies for coincidence."
> 
> "We probably need to find out as much as we can about Sabir Asad, Herbert no sorry Herman Fine, Labrys Industrial and Grant Industries."




Mr. Blacks looks at his screen and says "We already know a bit about those guys.  Asad has a long and rather distinguished record as a hit man and spy for hire, also going by "Payback." He has a powerful cybernetic arm, and oddly enough is a devil worshipper.  He's from Lebanon, but we don't know where he lives now.  Most of his activities have been in Europe.  Jonathan Grant runs a holding company that runs numerous high-tech businesses, some of which have been shut down due to illegal and unethical biotech experience or selling tech to supervillains.  The main company, and Grant himself, have remained protected from liability, largely thanks to excellent representation by Wolfson, Seppard, and Doe.  He lives in Freedom City with his wife Josie and 17-year old daughter Sarah.  Labrys Enterprises does similar things but it led by some reclusive germaphobe bubble-boy.  We don't actually know where he lives, though we think its somewhere in Switzerland.  We also know of this Voderac guy, but until we get those coordinates from Gunnar, it will be difficult to find his ship."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2008)

"So we know for sure that Barrington has been fronting alot of his business through Wolfson, Sheppard, and Doe. We have enough for a warrent to search their records and computers I think if we word it right. That might net us some valuable information," Hope said stubbornly.

"So. We have three objectives. Investigate Labrys Industries in Zurich, Grant Industries here in America and Wolfson, Sheppard and Doe."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 8, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "So we know for sure that Barrington has been fronting alot of his business through Wolfson, Sheppard, and Doe. We have enough for a warrent to search their records and computers I think if we word it right. That might net us some valuable information," Hope said stubbornly.
> 
> "So. We have three objectives. Investigate Labrys Industries in Zurich, Grant Industries here in America and Wolfson, Sheppard and Doe."





Ms. White says "Well, you'd have to try that through AEGIS.  The Trust doesn't do warrants.  I doubt it will work though, since the only thing you are accusing them of is representing crooks, and if thats a crime, then most of the legal profession is full of criminals.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope chuckled and shook her head. "I know, wishful thinking. But damnit. Those bastards are up to their necks in this and it's frustrating knowing it and not being able to do anything about it legally." she groused, raking her hand through her hair in a frustrated gesture. 

"Alright. So we can investigate Grant Industries here or Labrys Industries in Zurick for now." 

"Maybe we can work in an um.... clandenstine raid on Sheppard and Doe later on if we survive. Even if we can't get them in court, at least we'll have more information on Barrington and his various cronies. We can always claim that it was a mistake, oh dear me oh my, crossed wires and all that. Darned paper shuffling bueurocracies and mixed up orders..." Hope pretended to look innocent as she mimicked your average apologetic beurocrat.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 8, 2008)

"What we should probably do is get some actual rest. Between the globetrotting and the fighting we're going to burn out if we don't slow down.


----------



## Elric (Jan 8, 2008)

Nitro calls up Tom Howard, who doesn’t have any immediate leads on the Salt Lake City investigation—but he promises to look into it.  Howard, though, is a well-known trainer of wrestlers and he gives Nitro some advice on how to investigate the situation they’re in.  “Think about it like a story”,  he says.  “Try to write down the story behind the actions of these people.”  Howard almost says it in Yoda-speak, but he’s been mocked by Nitro for being excessively nerdy before.  

So Nitro sits down and thinks.  It hurts about as bad as any of his injuries so far today, but then he has some insights.  



> I don't know where he would find the radiation-absorbing technology, although I had heard rumors of a super-assassin kicking around the mideast with technology of that sort. Some radiation controller, trigger-happy with the toasting. Unknown who she works for, but considering the wide variety of folks in the region she's incinerated, and the fact that she's against Barrington rules out Iran, I'd bet she's either an enforcer for some crime syndicate or some kind of Black Ops type -- probably American or Israeli, but maybe Russian.




_That’s our mystery super. _ 



> The new super phases through the reactor room door, and turns her palm upward. An extremely bright ball of fire appears in her hand and lights up the entire room.  Optic's scanners detect that she's causing hydrogen atoms to fuse in the air, creating a very miniature sun.
> 
> Optic detects that she's channeling her power through her suit to some extent, which seems to be able to efficiently absorb radiation and use the energy instantly for various functions.




_Her suit has radiation absorption properties.  Barrington would be interested in this tech as well._



> "We have a situation in the city.  The Foundry office was hit.  We're intercepting traffic on Swiss military channels.  They've found two bodies burned beyond recognition and a couple of large broken, robots.  Nuclear hazmat teams have quarantined the site.  This looks a lot like that attack in Israel, but in other news, we're hearing that Hiroshima Shadow was captured at the scene, and is being held in some kind of containment device that absorbs his radiation and uses it to power a forcefield. It makes sense he was responsible for that attack -- Hamas has never had nuclear capability -- but that doesn't explain this one, nor why Barrington paid Hamas for that attack, not Shadow. "




_The mystery super is the one who hit the Foundry office.  It couldn’t have been Hiroshima Shadow—since he was captured in Israel.  But the technology they captured him with—that sounds just like the technology on this mystery super’s suit, and it’s the exact tech Barrington would be interested in.  So she is almost certainly Israeli and this technology can definitely be found in Israel._

Nitro explains what he’s deduced.


----------



## Victim (Jan 8, 2008)

Megan seems relieved by Nightweaver's suggestion.  "Yes, I could really use a break.  I've never fought so many days in a row before.  And these fights are much harder most everything I've dealt with before; in both opponents and situations."  _Except for my opener.  Shi-!, don't think about...  Too late, idiot._

"Nitro, that's a great idea."  _I guess I'm the dumb one._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2008)

Viridian slaps her forehead at Nitro's words.

"Of course...of course! In fact, if you look at who she's been hitting, it looks like she's following her own trail of clues that will lead her straight to Barrington. And since her abilities are at least partly tech, it may be that she's the designer and inventor of this radiation absorbing technology, and that Barrington hit her somehow, early on. To steal it."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 8, 2008)

*"So, it appears we have enough to do, and enough people to start doing it.  The Radiation Super, who's going to take on finding out about her?  From the profiles of those here, perhaps the scrying power would be best to find her, and see what she's up to.  Viridian, that's your specialty, right?  Then there's Salt Lake City.  Nitro seems to be able to find some information through some possible contacts.  See what comes of that.  Then there's Grant Industries here and Labrys Industries in Zurick.  Who can get more information on them?  Shooting Star and The Saint?  Asad needs a little more investigation as well, as finding him might net us more inside information.  After all, he's for hire, and money talks.  I'll tackle that guy and see what I can find out.  If someone can go over the diagrams from this new device that has us all worried, with the Trust's aid, then we might find something we didn't earlier.  Optic, you might be best suited for making sure we didn't miss anything on those details.  Use those contacts you have at your disposal.  If it's ok, let's meet back here in 8 hours.  6 hours of sleep, if you need it, and 2 hours to find anything possible.  Then, when we go over our preliminary data, if there are any flags, we can concentrate our combined efforts on that.  If not, we dig deeper, and go from there.  I'm more of an acting guy instead of talking.  Nightweaver, see what you can find out about the Foundry and their various outposts.  See if there have been any other attacks on them and if there is an increased level of output or activity at any of them.  If they're involved, then they will undoubtedly be seen as a loose end that needs tying up."*

Wren, (aka The Guardian), glances about the room.  _They are young, tired, and worn out.  How much longer could they continue?  This is one tough situation, but they are still alive.  That counts for something..._

*"I don't mean to be rash, it's just that if what I felt from that design means anything of it's potential, then if we don't act now, then the balance will, without a doubt, be shifted to evil.  Not just here, but everywhere.  A cosmic shift of that magnitude is a threat to everyone.  I'll be working on my part of this endeavor.  Remember, 8 hours, we meet up.  If anything is urgent, then we should all be easily available.  Good luck."*

Gather Info on this Asad guy, +14


----------



## Victim (Jan 8, 2008)

_Me with her?  Why?  What am I even supposed to do to find out about those companies?  I already looked in our database; how am I supposed to do better than that on my own?  Six hours?  That's more like a long nap than proper rest.  I don't want to let everyone down, but maybe I can get like an extra hour or so and bang out something in 15 minutes.  That's kind of like 2 hours._  She gives Hope a quick glare, head blurring.

"What do you mean?  Cosmic balance tipped toward evil?"  _That sounds... cheesy._

She frowns.  _And no one is discussing her killling that guy.  You'd think our debriefing thing would cover something like that.  That can't be okay, can it?  Should I say something?_


----------



## Elric (Jan 8, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> * Remember, 8 hours, we meet up.  If anything is urgent, then we should all be easily available.  Good luck."*




"How about 7 1/2 hours of sleep and half an hour of picking yourself back together so you can still function and getting ready?  I'm tired, and if I'm tired that means we're probably all tired." _And I need to call Melina.  Not that she'd be worried about me- it's me- but she'd want to hear about the latest villains I've taken down and my ball-kicking prowess_

"Oh, and Hope.  No disintegrations against downed enemies from now on, OK?  We're getting a bad enough reputation for destroying scenery, which I can live with- that's pretty much par for the course in wrestling.  But murdering downed foes- then you're not just a heel, you're a villain.  And villains don't get to endorse breakfast cereals."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "What do you mean?  Cosmic balance tipped toward evil?"  _That sounds... cheesy._




*"I am not of this planet.  My powers are harnessed through the cosmos themselves.  I am acutely in tune with the whole of cosmos, in general, and I can sense when there is something that threatens the cosmic balance of things.  When that design was shown to me, my senses picked up the fact that if it continued on it's predetermined course of action, then that would cause a major shift in the cosmos, or what you would consider earth, the nearby stars, etc, and that shift would be towards evil.  As for regrouping, from the looks of it, perhaps 10 hours would be better.  8 for rest, 1 to get prepared, and another to gather what you could.  Unless someone else has other ideas."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2008)

"Nightweaver got the hair, so I can scry on the radiation suit," Vi agrees. "I think I can scry on our missing scientist too, if I drop by his house and get something to use for a focus. Sleep would also be good."


----------



## Victim (Jan 8, 2008)

_What?  You're an alien?  But you look normal._  "I wasn't asking how you find things out.  It's just that it sounds sort of melodramatic without being very informative.  Is evil even measureable like that?  Do you mean that bad things will happen to people within a few lightyears of here?"

"Thanks, Nitro."  Shooting Star is glad to have Nitro's mighty presense on her side.  "I guess I could see it if he was killed while fighting.  Even if that's not what superheroes are supposed to do.  But burning him up after he was taking out...  You said it was to protect everyone, but aren't there rules for that sort of thing?  I thought law enforcement had to have an immediate threat to kill someone, not just some nebulous 'maybe in the future, hundreds or thousands of lives will be saved.'  That could apply to pretty much anyone.  If you're worried about him waking up and leaving again, then I could park a few shots around him to zap him if he stirs.  But most knocked out people aren't too dangerous."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 8, 2008)

"Onigumi is a demonic mercenary with powerful telepathic abilities who generally works for souls. Yes souls. The foundry was paying him in the souls of innocents. When I unleashed the firestorm and spoke the spell, I banished him back to his home dimension permanently. If he had gotten away, he would have gone straight to Barrington with everything we knew at the time, who we work for, who our allies are, everything. If I hadn't done what I did, we'd be in the same boat as the Freedom League or worse." she looked at the others. 

"I don't generally perform those kinds of spells unless I have no choice. In that, there was no choice. Could you live with the knowledge that if he had gotten out of whatever containment unit we put him in, he'd go straight back to what he was doing previously which is collecting and devoring souls. There was a clear and immediate danger in his case." 

"This is more than just being heroes people. We are facing a madman who is planning something terrible if Wren is right. We are going to face even harder decisions, decisions that will affect the entire world. Barrington isn't going to pull his punches and if we pull ours, then we can kiss everything goodbye. Literally." she said, having no doubt that Wren was telling the truth about the cosmic balance being affected.

"We're at war people, this isn't just a super fight between criminal and hero and you need to stop thinking like that, otherwise you're going to get yourselves and everyone around you killed." she said flatly.

"I know I've been a jerk at times, but let me make one thing clear. I will do everything I can to protect this planet, because it's our home, our only home. I'm not going to let some wack-job destroy it or take it over simply because he thinks it's his right to do so. And I will do everything in my power to protect my family, my friends and my team mates, even if it comes down to using lethal methods to do so."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2008)

Ms White, a bit taken aback by Wren's  says "Its pretty clear that you all need some rest, and we could use some more time to follow up with our other sources and teams on these things.  You're no good to us too tired to function.  Its about 8am here, so how about you all check back here at 9am tomorrow.  If you want to do some snooping on your own, go ahead.  When you get back, hopefully we'll have some more info for you...including anything else the Gunner knows."

Mr. Black comments "Regarding killing, the Trust is not law enforcement, but your public actions should be consistent with superheroics.  Of course, your private activities are not subject to those rules, only your own conscience.  

We at the Trust have a range of personal rules about these things.  I have no cape identity and was trained -- and empowered -- to kill by the military, and I did so for a number of years, so I will do so when I find it necessary.  Whitey over here on the other hand is a White Witch, and they have all kinds of rules about these things.  As long as certain lines are not crossed, we can accommodate all kinds here. "


----------



## Victim (Jan 9, 2008)

"That's great if you believe in religious stuff."  _Have an explanation that doesn't make you sound like a dark ages fanatic?_  "And I don't suppose you have any hard evidence of those things?"

"I think real heroes like Centurion and the Freedom League have stopped plenty of threats just as dire without being like that.  Escalating like that just makes things worse.  I thought that in the 80s here, 'heroes' acted like they were in war.  Didn't that not work out so well and end up with the Terminus Invasion?"  Shooting Star is not a native of Freedom City.  _I don't want to be outlawed like those people were.  And I don't want government agents running around doing whatever the hell they want.  They know where I live._

"This is also more than being a fairy-tale Jack Bauer who makes the hard decisions that the children around her can't or won't do to save the world.  At least we base our decisions on real heroes instead of made up ones."


----------



## Elric (Jan 9, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Onigumi is a demonic mercenary with powerful telepathic abilities who generally works for souls. Yes souls. The foundry was paying him in the souls of innocents. When I unleashed the firestorm and spoke the spell, I banished him back to his home dimension permanently. If he had gotten away, he would have gone straight to Barrington with everything we knew at the time, who we work for, who our allies are, everything. If I hadn't done what I did, we'd be in the same boat as the Freedom League or worse." she looked at the others.




Nitro is more perceptive than he was a second ago (OOC: added 4 ranks in Sense Motive with my 1 pp)

"Come on.  This is just lame after the fact justification.  Oni was working for the Foundry, not Barrington, and the Foundry probably knows what happened in general at the facility we just attacked.  If the Foundry wanted to tell Barrington about us, they could.  But that would be uncomfortable, to say the least.  Just because Barrington is a bad guy doesn't mean he's working with all the other bad guys.  Intoning 'if I didn't do what I did, by now we'd be captured like the Freedom League' in a solemn voice doesn't make it so

"And I don't really buy this "cosmic balance" stuff.  It's not like we're in a mystical war between good and evil or law and chaos.  That's all Hollywood, New-Age nonsense.  Do you see any albinos waving magic swords around?  Didn't think so.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2008)

"I don't lie Nitro. Everything I told you was truth, not after the fact justification."

"Nor is the Cosmic Balance New Age nonsense. It's as real as this." she said, the air around her hands shimmering, solidifying into a infinity symbol. The symbol is made of some sort of clear crystaline substance. In fact, it's solid air. 

"Wait. I was wanting ice. Not air...." she looked at the object in confusion and tried again. This time, she creates another symbol out of ice. But the air symbol remains. 

She looks at them all again, knowing that they still doubted her, still didn't believe that good and evil were quantifiable, that demons were real. She sighed, knowing that she had to give them that proof, in order to keep them from making stupid mistakes and killing themselves. She reached for the power that was part magic and part something else, something that no one had yet to identify and began to shape it into something that would give Star the evidence she so craved.

"You want evidence Star? I hope I can give you and the others evidence that you can believe, see and touch." she said, her eyes and hair bleeding white as the two symbols float in the air and begin spinning. She takes out bits of webbing and things Onigumi touched, wincing as the various images of his past actions flicker in her mind. The bits of webbing and other items join to the spinning symbols, which forms into a glowing disk of St. Elmo's fire. 

And you see what Hope sees, experience what she has seen and felt in the items, the memories they contain, of Onigumi biting a victim, feeling the intense joy and pleasure and he literally sucks the soul out of the hapless prisoner and you feel the sheer terror of that prisoner followed by an awful, final silence. 

You also see him reading their thoughts, delighting in planning their demise, what he would have done to them and their loved ones had he been able to, what he would have done to everyone present had he been able to.

This is what Hope experiences when she touches something, when the past of an object speaks to her. 

It's rarely pleasant.

When it is done, the spinning disk of objects clatter to the table, jolting everyone into awareness. Hope's eyes and hair turn back to their normal colors and she looks at the others. "There is my evidence. Take it as you will,"

And you wonder how she can bear to touch those objects, knowing what horrors they contained even before she showed them to you. And you realize.

She's seen and experienced worse than that.


ooc
She isn't lying or exaggerating, and I'd think that Nitro or anyone with a lick of Sense Motive would get the impression that she's being completely candid and doesn't bother with easy lies....

Oh. Used a Hero point to give those guys proof....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2008)

Ms. White says to Nitro and Star "There are plenty of books on demon physiology around if you want to read them.  True demons are actually incarnations of evil.  They cannot actually be killed, just banished to the prison dimension of Hell.  Onigumo is not dead.  His life energy is now in Hell, where it will eventually re-form into another demon when enough soul energy is allocated to revive him, and even then, he will remain trapped, at least until somehow freed."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2008)

ooc:
I hope that was an appropriate use of a Hero point outside of battle. Um, it will regenerate once she gets a night's rest or something right?     
She spared Ms. White and Mr. Black, they didn't need convincing.  Though they did see everything the others experienced, because it was reflected in the glowing disk thingie. They just didn't get the full whammy that the doubting Tomas' of the group did.


----------



## Elric (Jan 9, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ms. White says to Nitro and Star "There are plenty of books on demon physiology around if you want to read them.  True demons are actually incarnations of evil.  They cannot actually be killed, just banished to the prison dimension of Hell.  Onigumo is not dead.  His life energy is now in Hell, where it will eventually re-form into another demon when enough soul energy is allocated to revive him, and even then, he will remain trapped, at least until somehow freed."




(to Hope)

"So he's evil.  We know.  It's not always clear who is a demon and who resembles one or has powers similar to one.  So if you have a spell that only works on the true demons, go for it.  But if you feel like doling out swift death to our foes just because a lot is at stake, don't."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 9, 2008)

"I'll help Vi find our mystery woman; she seems to have quite a bit of information on the Foundry. _ . o O {Not to mention that poking into the foundry is never a good idea, especially when they could probably flick a big enough light switch and take me out. _" Nightweaver states,  "If there's nothing pressing then I'll see you all tommorow  she says moving toward the door.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2008)

"Don't worry. That particular spell I used was in fact geared specifically towards banishing demons like Onigumi, nothing else would have worked." she said calmly. "I'm no mad dog killer Nitro. I don't like killing, I've experienced other people's deaths too often to ever enjoy killing." she looked at the Ms. White and Mr. Black.

"I don't think I should be driving tonight, got a spare bunk I can use?" she said, knowing that as tired as she was, she'd be a real danger on the road.

_And I'm experienced enough to know the difference between demons and humans or meta humans resembling demons. What does he think I am a neophte apprentice?_ She thinks to herself.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2008)

"Sure, Nightweaver, that'd be great. Thanks for the help," Viridian says with evident relief.

"I guess I'll turn in, too. Thanks everyone...you all did great today. I just thought, I mean, past all the doubts and questions and close calls...someone should mention that. We did great."

She nods, smiling tiredly, then heads someplace quiet to curl up and get some sleep.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Sure, Nightweaver, that'd be great. Thanks for the help," Viridian says with evident relief.
> 
> "I guess I'll turn in, too. Thanks everyone...you all did great today. I just thought, I mean, past all the doubts and questions and close calls...someone should mention that. We did great."
> 
> She nods, smiling tiredly, then heads someplace quiet to curl up and get some sleep.




Hope smiles briefly and lets one of the aids lead her to a cot or some sort of bed-resembling thing. As soon as her head hits the pillow, she goes to sleep and doesn't move until somebody shakes her awake the next morning.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2008)

(Remember, you guys have your own wing of this massive underground complex, with a specially-furnished room for each of you in addition to various shared facilities.)

Ms. White adds "By the way, you now have access to our teleportals, which will get you to our Freedom City hanger where you can borrow vehicles.  And Viridian, if you need more help with the scrying, call me.  Also, I can help you out spellwise if you want to learn something new."


----------



## Victim (Jan 9, 2008)

Shooting Star shakes off Hope's vision slowly, then snaps angrily "I didn't consent to any psychic vision/hallucination/illusion bull..."  _She left?  And so did Nightweaver and Viridan.  Now what do I do? _  She rockets to her feet and then some.  "*F-!*

Megan flies over to where Hope had sitting/standing and snatches up the infiinity symbols.  She vents out loud.  "Like that sort of thing is actual evidence instead of just her testimony."  She tosses one of the symbols into the air; to her eyes it floats slowly down before she catches it.  "Like having a power is some form of metaphysical certainty."  She creates a handful of tiny shots, making sure they're set to ignore people no matter what.  "Like everything doesn't come to end," she says, whipping the crystallized air into empty space.  Her plasma orbs chase it down, thread the gap in the center of the symbol, then blast Hope's creation into pieces (or however hardened air breaks).

She sighs and leans back into the air.  "Like I even care about the fate of some extradimensional guy I didn't know.  It's just that super heroes aren't suppose to do things like that.  Right?"  She pauses, then continues.  "And she frightens me.  All that power - from both her weather control and her government job.  But she does things like push her abilities too much too early and drop a fireball right next to me.  Or forget about the side effects of pushing like that.  'Oops, I can't keep track of whether or not I'm messing with air or ice.' She's like a child with it; is she really even controlling it, or does it go off on its own in response to her intent?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 9, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I hope that was an appropriate use of a Hero point outside of battle. Um, it will regenerate once she gets a night's rest or something right?
> She spared Ms. White and Mr. Black, they didn't need convincing.  Though they did see everything the others experienced, because it was reflected in the glowing disk thingie. They just didn't get the full whammy that the doubting Tomas' of the group did.




Ok, spending Hero Point to negate that little parlor trick.  Wren's not interested in justification.  After all, he wasn't even there to see what happened.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2008)

ooc
She didn't focus the vision on Wren, Mr. Black or Ms. White, but on Nitro, Shooting Star, Viridian, Nightweaver and Optic. They were the ones accusing her of unjustified banishing. So no real worries.

IC
In the morning, Hope wakes and stares at the ceiling of the room allocated to her, going over the previous days events, wincing some at her actions and pondering the new directions her powers seem to have taken. What part was magic and controllable? What part was due to something else? She couldn't know, didn't even really understand half of what she did, nor did anyone at AEGIS really. Even if weather workers and magicians were a dime a dozen, what she did and how she did it was unique. She concentrated, thinking of the air symbol she had created and a circle solidified, spinning slowly. 

"What is happening to me?" she asked herself quietly. It had been a long time since a new power had manifested itself, she thought they had matured. Obviously, she was mistaken. She considered the circle, the power felt similar to the ice power she commanded, was this simply a new facet of that power? 

She reached for the circle, fingering it. It was cool to the touch, but not cold, and was lighter than she thought. It was air after all. She flicked it away from herself and it dissapated at her mental urging, shimmering a little as it did so.

"Curious..." she thought and pushed it from her mind. Right now she felt a great desire to shower, followed by breakfast.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 10, 2008)

So what is everyone going to do on your day quasi-off?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope is going to find out what she can on Grant and Labrys Industries, then she's going to use her street contacts to see what shakes loose (Any information regarding what Gunner talked about). 

She's also going to go to the Medical bay and see what's 'wrong' with her, why she's suddenly developing new powers. In the mean time she'll hook up with the others. 
She'll also link up with Foreshadow, to see if he's been getting any visions pertaining to Barrington and give him what she knows, just in case something does happen.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 10, 2008)

Wren will spend some time Gathering Info on Asad.  He would like to know anything about the guy's bank accounts, and follow that, as the old saying goes, 'Follow the money'.  As for the 1pp to spend, I am not too sure on what to spend that on, if anything.  Until then, I will save it.  

Wren will also take some time to speak with Ms. White on the files of the others.  He would like to read up on their powers and what to expect.  He knew a little, but knowing how they work together would enable him to fit in more.

Wren will also, if possible, spend a Hero Point to try and focus or enhance his Cosmic Power to attune with where this threat is located.  He might be able to track it down, as it surely is a threat to the Cosmic Balance.  He would concentrate on the satellite that the enemies have taken over, and go from there.  

Gather Info +14...

Of course, he will also attune himself with his ring, taking the hour needed to do so...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 10, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope is going to find out what she can on Grant and Labrys Industries, then she's going to use her street contacts to see what shakes loose (Any information regarding what Gunner talked about).
> 
> She's also going to go to the Medical bay and see what's 'wrong' with her, why she's suddenly developing new powers. In the mean time she'll hook up with the others.
> She'll also link up with Foreshadow, to see if he's been getting any visions pertaining to Barrington and give him what she knows, just in case something does happen.




Red examines her, but finds nothing wrong "Your powers seem to be progressing naturally.  I'd have to do some more detailed analysis of your bloodwork, but I am not convinced that your "spells" are not merely ways of focusing your own inborn powers.  Where you got them, I cannot yet determine, though."

Hope does not find out much more about those companies, but she does find out where in Freedom City the Grant family lives.

Later, you manage to find Foreshadow, meeting him on a lonely rooftop "Hope.  I hear you were invovled in that museum battle.  Good work.  Whats up?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 10, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren will spend some time Gathering Info on Asad.  He would like to know anything about the guy's bank accounts, and follow that, as the old saying goes, 'Follow the money'.  As for the 1pp to spend, I am not too sure on what to spend that on, if anything.  Until then, I will save it.
> 
> Wren will also take some time to speak with Ms. White on the files of the others.  He would like to read up on their powers and what to expect.  He knew a little, but knowing how they work together would enable him to fit in more.
> 
> ...





Wren is not very good with computers, but he does manage to task the Trust AI to help out with tracing finances.  He does find at least two of Asad's Swiss bank accounts, but it is going to take an expert in finance and hacking  to trace the money.

He finds that Asad has a tendency to work in the biotech and human-enhancement industries.  Almost of his known hits and clients have been inovled in those matters.

He does not manage to find the source of the threat, since it seems to be diffuse.  The device does not seem to be anywhere close to assembled.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Red examines her, but finds nothing wrong "Your powers seem to be progressing naturally.  I'd have to do some more detailed analysis of your bloodwork, but I am not convinced that your "spells" are not merely ways of focusing your own inborn powers.  Where you got them, I cannot yet determine, though."
> 
> Hope does not find out much more about those companies, but she does find out where in Freedom City the Grant family lives.
> 
> Later, you manage to find Foreshadow, meeting him on a lonely rooftop "Hope.  I hear you were invovled in that museum battle.  Good work.  Whats up?"




"Faust is alive," Hope says quietly. "He was working with a supervillian called Barrington." she tells him what she knows and finishes. "Have you seen anything pertaining to Barrington and this doomsday weapon he's building? We have a cosmic controller on our team, he says if it activates, it'll shift the cosmic balance towards evil." she hands him a cd containing the information she has on the weapon as well as what information she has on Barrington and his activities, knowing that he has a great many more contacts than she does in the criminal community.  "Any information you find, can you pass it to me? This is serious Foreshadow, maybe as serious as the Terminus invasion."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 10, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Faust is alive," Hope says quietly. "He was working with a supervillian called Barrington." she tells him what she knows and finishes. "Have you seen anything pertaining to Barrington and this doomsday weapon he's building? We have a cosmic controller on our team, he says if it activates, it'll shift the cosmic balance towards evil." she hands him a cd containing the information she has on the weapon as well as what information she has on Barrington and his activities, knowing that he has a great many more contacts than she does in the criminal community.  "Any information you find, can you pass it to me? This is serious Foreshadow, maybe as serious as the Terminus invasion."




"Heh, I know.  Not only am I psychic, but I occasionally watch the evening news. Barrington, I sense, is another name for the terrorist Johnny Jihad who took over the Lighthouse and is making all kinds of demands?  I'll look into this.  

But I have a question for you.  I heard that your new friends were responsible for taking down Numero Uno and Heroin Shiek.  I'm hearing that the mob is just eating this up.  Big Al Diorgiano and Sali Rigatti have made a deal to take over where the Cholos left off, and they are seeking partners overseas for drug smuggling.  Your friends seem to have handed the mob the biggest gift they've received in years, and the mod's response was so quick that it seems they were ready for it.  I want to know why your friends chose the targets they did."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope grinned a little at Foreshadow's jib, but then he knew that she always gave the information she had in total. It saved confusion later on. 

"From what I can gather, Numero Uno and Heroin Shiek were working with Barrington, that was somewhat before I got on board, in fact I was investigating the fallout when I was approached." her expression was grim as she relayed what she knew about the two bad-guys and why they were targeted by the group. 

"Somehow, all of this ties in with Barrington and I know that Wolfson, Sheppard and Doe are involved in this and not just with the representing part either. Wheels within wheels." she said.

"And if I were a betting girl, I'd bet that those drug smuggling partners were tied to Barrington in someway or another. He doesn't miss a trick," 

She shook her head. "I don't exactly trust these guys, Mr. Black or Ms. White, but then again, they have the only group large enough to counter Barrington. I haven't quite figured out their angle in all this. The only migating factor they have is that I trust Henry and his judgement. Usually anyway." 

"I sort of put my foot in it during the fight in the foundry. I banished a demon by setting off a firestorm right next to one of my teammates. They thought I had murdered him." She grinned wryly at Foreshadow. "Sorta like how we first met,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 10, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope grinned a little at Foreshadow's jib, but then he knew that she always gave the information she had in total. It saved confusion later on.
> 
> "From what I can gather, Numero Uno and Heroin Shiek were working with Barrington, that was somewhat before I got on board, in fact I was investigating the fallout when I was approached." her expression was grim as she relayed what she knew about the two bad-guys and why they were targeted by the group.
> 
> ...




(Whoa, whoa, whoa...If you are going to reveal the Trust to someone on the outside, write down exactly what you reveal)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2008)

(OOC note: I don't recall Viridian having a problem with Hope burning the demon. )

After a troubled sleep, Thessally, AKA Viridian, awakens late in the morning and goes through the motions of morning rituals of normalcy. Breakfast. Shower. Dressing. It's a comfort. 

Finally ready to dive back into the whirlpool of madness that has engulfed her life (dimly she remembers college, and wonders vaguely if she's missed the application deadline for this semester yet...), Thessaly swings by Nightweaver's place and asks her to find an address for the kidnapped scientist. Then using a mapsoft she gets an idea of where that is, in real world terms.

Once she feels like she can link a portal there, she starts the ritual and says to NIghtweaver. "Lets stop by and see if he left anything personal we can use to scry on him."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 10, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Wren is not very good with computers, but he does manage to task the Trust AI to help out with tracing finances.  He does find at least two of Asad's Swiss bank accounts, but it is going to take an expert in finance and hacking  to trace the money.
> 
> He finds that Asad has a tendency to work in the biotech and human-enhancement industries.  Almost of his known hits and clients have been inovled in those matters.
> 
> He does not manage to find the source of the threat, since it seems to be diffuse.  The device does not seem to be anywhere close to assembled.




Any luck on finding out his past three jobs?  Wren would like to get an idea on how often this guy has been active lately, and what his last three jobs entailed.  Perhaps there was a pattern that could put Wren in the path of the assassins next target.  Finding out who hired him might also work, as he could easily talk to his past 'employers'...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Whoa, whoa, whoa...If you are going to reveal the Trust to someone on the outside, write down exactly what you reveal)





ooc
She tells Foreshadow that the trust is some sort of secret organization, possibly government funded, because of all the tech she's seen, either that or their people have some very deep pockets. Apparently they have agents everywhere situated deep in the government structure. She's still deeply suspicious of the Trust and wants someone on the outside knowing about them. Someone she trusts implicitly who can't be bought or intimidated. She's still investigating the Trust as well, though that's taken a back burner with Barrington being the threat he's making of himself.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Elric (Jan 10, 2008)

Nitro heads back to Freedom City and calls his agent to work out the final details for a one-day appearance for a special Wrestling Spectacular event.  Hopefully they can find another superhero for him to wrestle.  He also calls Melina and keeps her abreast of the latest events (though somewhat vague to avoid telling her the full details).


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2008)

Megan transfers some of the music provided with her room to her phone/computer before taking the teleporter back to Freedom City and flying home.  She takes a double dose of her medications to make up for the time she missed and a cold shower before heading to bed, slowing her metabolism back to normal as a rest state.

She wakes early from a disturbing dream.  Oniguma's feelings of joy and pleasure when killing, supplied by Hope's vision, are overlaid with versions of her combat experiences so that she's enjoying burning people to a crisp.  While at first it seemed sort of nice, after 'booting up' to her accelerated speed she felt sick.  After another shower, she packs up her supersuit and about half her supply of drugs and heads back to the hanger.  _I get some time off, and then feel like I can't trust myself there.  Hell._

So, morning finds Shooting Star in the Trust's gym, working an exercise bike, listening to music,  trying to look at available financial information on the Grant and Labrys companies to see which one could have hired a cybernetic hitman/spy, as well as flipping around through Trust files on her new teammates, supers she's faced, and reasons why she's on the team.  She looks tired and frustrated in her civilian clothes.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2008)

ooc:
Remember, Hope gave Star and the others a taste of what she experiences on a daily basis to give her a new perspective and it also sort of explains why she acts the way she does when confronted with demons and dark sorcerers. I mean, once you experience the torture and death of someone you personally care about from the first person point of view, it will change you....

IC:
Once Hope finishes with her recount of the Foundry battle, she shakes her head. "I probably shouldn't have pushed myself so hard, so quick. But...." she shook her head again. Foreshadow already knew how she felt about demons and necromancers, how she had a tendency to loose it when confronted by them. 

She's gotten better over the years since _the long night_, the month she went on a rampage through the darkside of the supernatural community, a rampage that was still whispered about to this day. Most supernaturals now would hesitate before harming someone the Saint cared for.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC note: I don't recall Viridian having a problem with Hope burning the demon. )
> 
> After a troubled sleep, Thessally, AKA Viridian, awakens late in the morning and goes through the motions of morning rituals of normalcy. Breakfast. Shower. Dressing. It's a comfort.
> 
> ...





Viridian and Nightweaver jump into Fine's large-ish suburban home.  His home office, where he was las seen, is surrounded by crime scene tape, but there are no police there at the moment.  He is known to have a wife and a son, but neither seem to be home at the moment.  Since they still live there, most of the house appears rather lived-in.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Remember, Hope gave Star and the others a taste of what she experiences on a daily basis to give her a new perspective and it also sort of explains why she acts the way she does when confronted with demons and dark sorcerers. I mean, once you experience the torture and death of someone you personally care about from the first person point of view, it will change you....
> 
> IC:
> ...




(Note: Your powers cannot force the other PCs to agree with you.  Also, if you want to really have supernatural villains be afraid of you in substantial ways, you'll need to buy a Benefit feat for it)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan transfers some of the music provided with her room to her phone/computer before taking the teleporter back to Freedom City and flying home.  She takes a double dose of her medications to make up for the time she missed and a cold shower before heading to bed, slowing her metabolism back to normal as a rest state.
> 
> She wakes early from a disturbing dream.  Oniguma's feelings of joy and pleasure when killing, supplied by Hope's vision, are overlaid with versions of her combat experiences so that she's enjoying burning people to a crisp.  While at first it seemed sort of nice, after 'booting up' to her accelerated speed she felt sick.  After another shower, she packs up her supersuit and about half her supply of drugs and heads back to the hanger.  _I get some time off, and then feel like I can't trust myself there.  Hell._
> 
> So, morning finds Shooting Star in the Trust's gym, working an exercise bike, listening to music,  trying to look at available financial information on the Grant and Labrys companies to see which one could have hired a cybernetic hitman/spy, as well as flipping around through Trust files on her new teammates, supers she's faced, and reasons why she's on the team.  She looks tired and frustrated in her civilian clothes.




She is unable to disentangle the finances of these entities, since the Trust AI cannot trace parts of the financial record.  Its access to bank records is good, but not infallible.  She's pretty sure that these groups did not hire them directly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Note: Your powers cannot force the other PCs to agree with you.  Also, if you want to really have supernatural villains be afraid of you in substantial ways, you'll need to buy a Benefit feat for it)




(OOC - I rarely do this but... *Q. F. T.* We now return you to your scheduled game.)

(oh oh...Um...GM? I didn't realize the house was still lived in...I probably missed the part where you said he had family. *weak grin* Under the circumstances, I think Thess would probably choose to portal to the house's front door on the -outside- rather than just burst in like a thief. If that's silly or causes problems, let me know and I'll edit the post)

The front door to the doctor's house opens, disgorging Viridian and Nightweaver rather than its usual occupants. Behind them one can see a quick glimpse of a grey metal room before the door's closed, and the link broken.

"Hope someone's home," Viridian says as she turns around and knocks on the wooden panels of the door she'd seemingly just arrived through.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Note: Your powers cannot force the other PCs to agree with you.  Also, if you want to really have supernatural villains be afraid of you in substantial ways, you'll need to buy a Benefit feat for it)




ooc
I realize that she can't force anyone to agree with her, she was just giving them her perspective, the reasons why she feels the way she feels about demons/necromancers and also she was trying to show them that evil was very, very real. From their comments, she knew that they thought of 'evil' as a kind of abstract concept, not something that's concrete; she wanted them to see the difference between 'human/redeemable' evil and the not so redeemable evil.  After that.... It's their choice what they decide.   
Hmmmm.... I think I will buy that benefit feat next time we get a PP.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

(OOC - Just mildly pointing out that Thess knows quite a bit about 'demons' and so on, and wasn't actually in that argument.  Not that I really care that she was in the vision or not...just saying, you're not the only magic-based hero here, stalwartly fighting in isolation against the unbelieving hordes. )


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Just mildly pointing out that Thess knows quite a bit about 'demons' and so on, and wasn't actually in that argument.  Not that I really care that she was in the vision or not...just saying, you're not the only magic-based hero here, stalwartly fighting in isolation against the unbelieving hordes. )




True that, she was mainly focusing in on Star and Nitro and being that she was kinda tired and irritable, she went omnidirectional. The others kinda got caught in the metaphysical backlash as it were. Basically, she got pissy and decided to call Star's bluff about 'proof'.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 12, 2008)

Amanda spent the morning putting her social life in order: reassuring the girls at the sororiety that "no she's just busy with training", telling her trainer that she's been working on a crucial school project but she has been training and telling the school that she has to take the rest of the quarter off due to a family emergency...barely managing to settle those affairs when Virdian stops by. 

She takes a moment to change into her alter ego while Vi draws the portal. 

 "It'd be easier for us to see if there was anything left behind if there's not. There should be plenty for you get something of his and if we're lucky anything the attacker left behind. 


 OOC: if I seem slow it's because my email is acting up, (which updates me to the game) it says I have mail but doesn't actually let me /look/ at it


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2008)

After giving Foreshadow the information, she grins at the superhero. "You 'see' anything, call me, alright? I'll keep my ear to the ground and give you a ring if I hear any rumbles concerning the local crime rings. Right now, it's shaping up that Barrington is behind most of the attacks that happened in the past few weeks. It wouldn't surprise me if he's also behind some of the moves the local mafia has been making. He's consolidating his power, if I'm any judge." 

She looked her friend seriously. "Be careful alright? I'd hate to loose one of the few 'capes who actually does trust me," she grinned again. "Well, as much as you trust anyone anyway," she chuckled.

Foreshadow was even more suspicious of people in general than she was. Maybe that's why they got along so well. Shared nereosis can be a wonderful way to start a lasting friendship.


----------



## Victim (Jan 12, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She is unable to disentangle the finances of these entities, since the Trust AI cannot trace parts of the financial record.  Its access to bank records is good, but not infallible.  She's pretty sure that these groups did not hire them directly.




(That's the reason she fails?  I figured it'd have more to do with being untrained and unskilled in Knowledge: Business.   )

"So what else can I do with this thing?" Shooting Star wanders out loud.  _I could try to hack into their systems, but that's tough without a starting point.  Tech firms involved in illegal stuff almost certainly have good security systems, but some idiot user will screw things up.  Plus I'm not supposed to do things like that.  Maybe Hope will come up with something so I don't have to do that.  On the other hand, then she'd succeed where I failed, and I don't really want that either.  Hmm._

Shooting Star will check to see if anyone as taken apart Control Freak's holographic projector yet.


----------



## Victim (Jan 13, 2008)

If no one has figured out the holo yet, she'll try to examine it to see how it's programmed to respond to various situations.

(Computers +17; Knowledge: Tech +5)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - I rarely do this but... *Q. F. T.* We now return you to your scheduled game.)
> 
> (oh oh...Um...GM? I didn't realize the house was still lived in...I probably missed the part where you said he had family. *weak grin* Under the circumstances, I think Thess would probably choose to portal to the house's front door on the -outside- rather than just burst in like a thief. If that's silly or causes problems, let me know and I'll edit the post)
> 
> ...




The door moves.  It seems that it is not only unlocked, but open a crack.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> If no one has figured out the holo yet, she'll try to examine it to see how it's programmed to respond to various situations.
> 
> (Computers +17; Knowledge: Tech +5)




(She rolls ridiculously well)

Shooting Star manages to fully comprehend Control Freak's coding, and to figure out how to use the hologram.  In fact, she now can even reprogram and reuse the device.  The shields on the holograms seem to block energy blasts and fast-moving projectiles, though not melee attacks and slow projectiles.  It is, however, on top of very powerful armor.  She also gets exact, three-dimensional visuals of Barrington and Control Freak, since this seems that they inputted full body scans into the device.  She finds that Barrington's weapons are programmed to be rarely used and miss, so as not to arise suspicion.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> After giving Foreshadow the information, she grins at the superhero. "You 'see' anything, call me, alright? I'll keep my ear to the ground and give you a ring if I hear any rumbles concerning the local crime rings. Right now, it's shaping up that Barrington is behind most of the attacks that happened in the past few weeks. It wouldn't surprise me if he's also behind some of the moves the local mafia has been making. He's consolidating his power, if I'm any judge."
> 
> She looked her friend seriously. "Be careful alright? I'd hate to loose one of the few 'capes who actually does trust me," she grinned again. "Well, as much as you trust anyone anyway," she chuckled.
> 
> Foreshadow was even more suspicious of people in general than she was. Maybe that's why they got along so well. Shared nereosis can be a wonderful way to start a lasting friendship.




"I have a contact.  I ma be able to find out if the mafia is mixed up with much larger players on these matters"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC note: I don't recall Viridian having a problem with Hope burning the demon. )
> 
> After a troubled sleep, Thessally, AKA Viridian, awakens late in the morning and goes through the motions of morning rituals of normalcy. Breakfast. Shower. Dressing. It's a comfort.
> 
> ...




(BTW, did you ever scry on the mystery super?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Any luck on finding out his past three jobs?  Wren would like to get an idea on how often this guy has been active lately, and what his last three jobs entailed.  Perhaps there was a pattern that could put Wren in the path of the assassins next target.  Finding out who hired him might also work, as he could easily talk to his past 'employers'...




Other than Fine, there was another kidnapped scientist on the verge of a biotech breakthrough, and a third was a bombing at a biotech firm that rivaled Grant Conglomerates.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (BTW, did you ever scry on the mystery super?)




(I was going to get the focus for the scientist first, then do a marathon scrying session on both... I should note too...if getting the focus for the scientist is going to be trivial...largely uncontested, the family easily persuaded, or whatever...feel free to handwave actually RP'ing it out. I don't want to bring things crashing to a halt. I just didnt' want to assume it would be automatic. )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (I was going to get the focus for the scientist first, then do a marathon scrying session on both... I should note too...if getting the focus for the scientist is going to be trivial...largely uncontested, the family easily persuaded, or whatever...feel free to handwave actually RP'ing it out. I don't want to bring things crashing to a halt. I just didnt' want to assume it would be automatic. )




(Nah, something is gunna happen.)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 14, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The door moves.  It seems that it is not only unlocked, but open a crack.




 "Shall we go in?"  Nightweaver asks, putting her hand on the door.


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (She rolls ridiculously well)
> 
> Shooting Star manages to fully comprehend Control Freak's coding, and to figure out how to use the hologram.  In fact, she now can even reprogram and reuse the device.  The shields on the holograms seem to block energy blasts and fast-moving projectiles, though not melee attacks and slow projectiles.  It is, however, on top of very powerful armor.  She also gets exact, three-dimensional visuals of Barrington and Control Freak, since this seems that they inputted full body scans into the device.  She finds that Barrington's weapons are programmed to be rarely used and miss, so as not to arise suspicion.




(Is the force field on this device similar to either the field of Barrington or Control Freak?)

"Gotcha!" Megan grins in triumph.  _Too bad this doesn't count for class.  Well, if it did, then the written report grade would probably kill me.  But now what do I do?_  Shooting Star takes the projector and starts looking for the section of the base for the tech guys - Mr. Blue's group.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

Viridian knocks again, pushing the door open a bit more.

"Hello?" she calls into the house. "Anyone home? Your door's open."

She looks at Nightweaver. "This feels a little funny. Lets go in...carefully."

With that, she pushes the door the rest of the way open and steps inside.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 14, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Other than Fine, there was another kidnapped scientist on the verge of a biotech breakthrough, and a third was a bombing at a biotech firm that rivaled Grant Conglomerates.




Wren will then dig up info on the bombing, as to who was there, survivors, and information on what they were working on.  Perhaps it was blown up to stop a potential caveat to their design.  (Gather Info +14)  Wren will also go speak with whomever is still at the Trust compound about the bombing and the other kidnapped scientist.  Perhaps they could think of more options to try.  Otherwise, he will see who needs help, as he's at a dead end of sorts.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Is the force field on this device similar to either the field of Barrington or Control Freak?)
> 
> "Gotcha!" Megan grins in triumph.  _Too bad this doesn't count for class.  Well, if it did, then the written report grade would probably kill me.  But now what do I do?_  Shooting Star takes the projector and starts looking for the section of the base for the tech guys - Mr. Blue's group.




The force field is the one that the projected Barrington and control freak had, not the projector.  I.e., it was programmed for them to appear to have a force field that had that function.  She pulls up a map on the computer and finds how to get to the tech section, a sprawling facility with numerous secure labs and a central area where less dangerous experiments are performed at computers and workbenches.  Star finds Mr. Blue.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 15, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I have a contact.  I ma be able to find out if the mafia is mixed up with much larger players on these matters"




"Thanks, I'll keep my ear open as well." She grinned a little. "Good luck,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian knocks again, pushing the door open a bit more.
> 
> "Hello?" she calls into the house. "Anyone home? Your door's open."
> 
> ...




(Presuming reasonably that Nightweaver enters as well to speed things up)

A four-walled force field suddenly appears around the entryway, trapping Viridian and Nightweaver (well, sort of, since they may be able to TP out, it does not cover the ceiling or floor, and it may be dispellible or destructible).  Two figures walk out through a wall.  The wall seems to be made of a thin sheet of some kind of viscous liquid , and it re-forms after they move through. The newcomers are a boy and a girl in their late teens.  Both are holding blasters of some sort.  The boy steps forward and says "What are you doing in my house! You'll tell me who sent you if you want to live!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Viridian stares, taken completely by surprise.

"Wow...I mean...wait! I knocked, I called...the door was open. My name's...well, I go by Viridian. I'm here to try to find your father. The scientist?"

She opens her hands and shows them.

"We really don't mean any harm. I'm sorry if we scared you. All we want to do is help him escape and come back to you."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian stares, taken completely by surprise.
> 
> "Wow...I mean...wait! I knocked, I called...the door was open. My name's...well, I go by Viridian. I'm here to try to find your husband. The scientist?"
> [/COLOR]




Mr. Fine is not married to a teenaged boy.   He does have a son that age though, and no other kids.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

(Argh, sorry. Somehow I got mixed up...saw the girl with him and assumed she was talking. My bad...I edited to fix.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian stares, taken completely by surprise.
> 
> "Wow...I mean...wait! I knocked, I called...the door was open. My name's...well, I go by Viridian. I'm here to try to find your father. The scientist?"
> 
> ...




"...And how do you plan on doing that?", the girl asks.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Fine is not married to a teenaged boy.   He does have a son that age though, and no other kids.




 OOC: oh god I almost died reading that! Criminy,..thanks I needed that after the day I had. 

 "First we're going to find out who took him and what happened here. Anything you can tell us will make this go faster.  Nightweaver says holding her hands in front of her nonthreatningly.

 OOC: Diplomacy +3, if needed


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

"And...we have abilities," Viridian adds. "One of the things I can do is get visions of people when I have something that they owned, or things like hair...fingernails...anything that was once part of them, or they had some kind of attachment to."

She clears her throat.

"We were hoping to ask you if we could have something like that of his, so I could try to get an image."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: oh god I almost died reading that! Criminy,..thanks I needed that after the day I had.
> 
> "First we're going to find out who took him and what happened here. Anything you can tell us will make this go faster.  Nightweaver says holding her hands in front of her nonthreatningly.
> 
> OOC: Diplomacy +3, if needed




"I guess it won't harm anything to say that he was taken by an entity -- some kind of Uber-Metaconglomerate  -- called the Labyrinth.  They took him to take some of his technology, but I have reason to believe that they want something more -- maybe something he has here."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "And...we have abilities," Viridian adds. "One of the things I can do is get visions of people when I have something that they owned, or things like hair...fingernails...anything that was once part of them, or they had some kind of attachment to."
> 
> She clears her throat.
> 
> "We were hoping to ask you if we could have something like that of his, so I could try to get an image."




(I'm color-coding the convo.  The boy is teal, the girl is plum.)

"Interesting.  I've heard about people like you.

Ben, I think we should let them try...as long as we keep a good eye on them and they tell us what they found."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Viridian nods. "Of course. You're entitled to know what's happening to him."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I guess it won't harm anything to say that he was taken by an entity -- some kind of Uber-Metaconglomerate  -- called the Labyrinth.  They took him to take some of his technology, but I have reason to believe that they want something more -- maybe something he has here."




Nightweaver shoots a glance over at Viridian _ . o O {Labyrinth? Probably the real face of Labrys, that's too close to be coincidental...another ecomically driven villian group. Wonderful.} _

 "What "something" do you think they were after?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

The boy presses a button on his watch and points in your direction, lowering the force field.

"Don't try anything funny.  Somehow the last guy managed to disable this house's defenses, but they are still pretty strong.  I'm Ben Fine.  This is my girlfriend Samantha Granger.  Dad's shaver is in his bathroom.  It should have clippings of his hair in it. "


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver shoots a glance over at Viridian _ . o O {Labyrinth? Probably the real face of Labrys, that's too close to be coincidental...another ecomically driven villian group. Wonderful.} _
> 
> "What "something" do you think they were after?"




(Seems Barrington knows that's the best kind to outsource tech work to.)

We don't know.  Sorry.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2008)

"Nightweaver. 

 OOC I forget, do we know Dr. Fine's specalty?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 15, 2008)

ooc:
Don't forget to take some personal belongs for Hope to 'read'. Don't worry, she won't inflict the visions on the rest of the team, unless they ask. 

IC
Hope bids goodby to Foreshadow and returns to the base, after having sent more feelers out into the local criminal and supernatural community as well as her other contacts for information concerning Barrington and his plans/plus anything that was covered by the Grey Gunner's confession (also any gathering of exotic metals and things that could be contributed to the building of the doomsday device Barrington is planning). That's the best she can do for the moment, information gathering can be both frustrating and slow at times. But the rewards can greatly offset that sometimes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Nightweaver.
> 
> OOC I forget, do we know Dr. Fine's specalty?"




(Materials Engineering.  Barrington needs a skin on the tower that absorbs kinetic energy)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

(The hair is retrieved without incident)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2008)

"Your father is an expert on material engineering, did he have any ongoing experiment that you know about?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Your father is an expert on material engineering, did he have any ongoing experiment that you know about?"




"Some kind of unbashable armor I think.  I don't know much about his inventions."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2008)

"Where is his lab?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Where is his lab?"




"Downstairs.  Come with us"

He leads you back through that fake wall and down to the basement, where sure enough there is a well-equipped lab.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Viridian looks around, clearly impressed.

"Ben...the people that took your father look like they want to use his technology to build some kind of super weapon. We're still not sure of the details...but I'm wondering if you would be all right with us getting copies of his work, for analysis. Maybe we could use the data to come up with some kind of weak spot, or point of reversal, in the weapon."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian looks around, clearly impressed.
> 
> "Ben...the people that took your father look like they want to use his technology to build some kind of super weapon. We're still not sure of the details...but I'm wondering if you would be all right with us getting copies of his work, for analysis. Maybe we could use the data to come up with some kind of weak spot, or point of reversal, in the weapon."




Ben looks angry "No way.  But your curiosity makes me wonder if you really ARE from the Labyrinth..."  He starts moving his gun hand, but Samantha puts her hand on his arm, stopping him.  She looks at him and says with a look that Viridian suspects tells Ben something that it does not tell the others "Its ok.  You don't have to give them the info, but they aren't Labyrinth.  I'm sure of it."


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The force field is the one that the projected Barrington and control freak had, not the projector.  I.e., it was programmed for them to appear to have a force field that had that function.  She pulls up a map on the computer and finds how to get to the tech section, a sprawling facility with numerous secure labs and a central area where less dangerous experiments are performed at computers and workbenches.  Star finds Mr. Blue.




_Umm, I didn't think I'd be meeting the boss of this department. _  "Good ?morning?  I think I have this holoprojector figured out now.   What do I do with it now and where do I report the details I learned?"  _Amazing small talk    _

If requested, she'll do a quick demonstration and/or technical explanation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren will then dig up info on the bombing, as to who was there, survivors, and information on what they were working on.  Perhaps it was blown up to stop a potential caveat to their design.  (Gather Info +14)  Wren will also go speak with whomever is still at the Trust compound about the bombing and the other kidnapped scientist.  Perhaps they could think of more options to try.  Otherwise, he will see who needs help, as he's at a dead end of sorts.




They were about to come out with a breakthrough applicable to applying genetic alterations to adult humans, which would give them a huge advantage in the field, especially against key genetic alteration conglomerate such as Grant and Labrys.  The other kidnapped scientist had invented some kind of temporary super-power drug that he had just put out for bidding on the black market.  Apparently, someone decided they would rather have it for free.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Umm, I didn't think I'd be meeting the boss of this department. _  "Good ?morning?  I think I have this holoprojector figured out now.   What do I do with it now and where do I report the details I learned?"  _Amazing small talk    _
> 
> If requested, she'll do a quick demonstration and/or technical explanation.




"Wow.  A superhero AND an excellent scientist.  Very impressive," says Blue admiringly.


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2008)

Megan blushes and looks off to the side.  "I'm not really a scientist; I'm just freakishly good at coding."  _And that doesn't count for much when dealing with technopaths.  Optic didn't say anything when I asked if my programs helped him hack the AI, so he was just sparing me the bad news._  She regains her composure and smiles, "It'd be nice if some of my professors saw things that way, though."

---------------------

Megan pauses, making an effort at conversation.  "How do you get involved in this kind of thing on your end?  Even if most superheroes try to keep their identities secret, the stuff we do tends to be pretty overt."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ben looks angry "No way.  But your curiosity makes me wonder if you really ARE from the Labyrinth..."  He starts moving his gun hand, but Samantha puts her hand on his arm, stopping him.  She looks at him and says with a look that Viridian suspects tells Ben something that it does not tell the others "Its ok.  You don't have to give them the info, but they aren't Labyrinth.  I'm sure of it."




Viridian actually grins in reaction as the tension eases, and shakes her head.

"From what I understand, the Labyrinth wouldn't bother asking. But no, it's okay if you don't feel comfortable with that. It's not what I came here for. In fact, I'll get started on that, if it's okay. It'll take a moment, so go on talking with Nightweaver if you like."

She picks a clear spot on the lab floor and sits down crosslegged, setting the hairs from the razor in front of her. She then digs in her satchel and produces a few odd objects. A small glass vial of clear liquid. A piece of what looks like quartz crystal. A white candle on a little wooden stand. A small stick of incense. She arranges these items at the cardinal compass points around the hair, then lights the candle and the incense. Finally she sets a smallish glass orb right on top of the little pile of hair.

With a murmured invocation of Thoth's eye, which sees only the truth, and the spirits of earth, air and water, to find Fine wherever he may be, Viridian concentrates on the orb, willing it to show her the scientist as he was right now.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian actually grins in reaction as the tension eases, and shakes her head.
> 
> "From what I understand, the Labyrinth wouldn't bother asking. But no, it's okay if you don't feel comfortable with that. It's not what I came here for. In fact, I'll get started on that, if it's okay. It'll take a moment, so go on talking with Nightweaver if you like."
> 
> ...




Viridian gets some strange results -- she does see an Arab man wave his hand and disable the security systems in the house, one by one, then find Dr. Fine, deflect his blaster shots with his arm, and then handcuffs him and drags him away as well as his laptop.  The man puts him in a van and drives.  Then she sees him in a lab, working on something.  She senses where it is...a certain warehouse by the docks...it seems he is having trouble duplicating what they need.  He tells his captors that he had a partner, whose CAN produce the material on his own, and that he will identify that partner if they will free him.   

But then Viridian also sees Ben, finding that his shaver is out of charge, using his father's.  His hair is in there. too.  Ben is talking to a girl.  Not necessarily this one, though other than the face they seem basically identical, but Sarah Grant.  "With my inventions and your gift, we can kill our fathers and rid the world of their evil," he says.  "Yes," she replies, and then once I inherit Grant Conglomerates, we'll have the resources to rid the whole world of people like our fathers.   We -- and their other victims -- will have our revenge."

Only she can interpret the swirling images on the ball with ease (its not like a TV) and hear the audio.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 15, 2008)

Wren will go and find Shooting Star, as she's apparently still at the Trust compound.  Once there, he fills her in.  *"I couldn't find much.  This Asad guy kidnapped another scientist, and also blew up another facility that was about to come out with a breakthrough applicable to applying genetic alterations to adult humans, which would give them a huge advantage in the field, especially against key genetic alteration conglomerate such as Grant and Labrys.  The other kidnapped scientist had invented some kind of temporary super-power drug that he had just put out for bidding on the black market. Apparently, someone decided they would rather have it for free.  Whatever they have planned, it's big."

"So, that's all I could find out.  I don't know all the details of what happened back there in that Foundry compound before I got there, but it appears that tempers flared, and things didn't go as planned.  Luckily, I was able to help.  Looks like I'm part of the team now, but that's not saying much, so here I am, ready to help.  Anything you found out that I might help with?  I'm not that good with computers, but from your file, you can handle that part easily."  *

Wren hopes that he can help in some way, but more than likely, not likely....


----------



## kirinke (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope returns to the Trust HQ and seeks out whoever is immediately in charge and available at the moment. 

"I got my contacts working on trying to find out more information on the exotic stuff Barrington needs for his weapons and where it's being manufactured as well as the exotic materials for the hyperdrive they've been wanting to build amongst other things. I've also got a contact who is looking into possible links between Barrington and the local mafia." Hope raked back her hair in a familar guesture of frustration. 

"Information Gathering can be incredibly slow at times," she groused and looked thoughtful. "Nightweaver got a piece of hair from the radiation controller right? Can I have a looksee at it? I might be able to get something off it. Nothing ventured, nothing gained."


----------



## Victim (Jan 16, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren will go and find Shooting Star, as she's apparently still at the Trust compound.  Once there, he fills her in.  "I couldn't find much.  This Asad guy kidnapped another scientist, and also blew up another facility that was about to come out with a breakthrough applicable to applying genetic alterations to adult humans, which would give them a huge advantage in the field, especially against key genetic alteration conglomerate such as Grant and Labrys.  The other kidnapped scientist had invented some kind of temporary super-power drug that he had just put out for bidding on the black market. Apparently, someone decided they would rather have it for free.  Whatever they have planned, it's big."




"Err, hello."  _Interruptions...  Now this gets more complicated._  Shooting Star puts her back against the wall so she can watch both Mr. Blue and Wren.  "I couldn't find out anything about those companies either, so I started trying to figure out one of Control Freak's devices."  She shifts about guiltily.

"If the kidnappings benefits both companies, we're not any closer to figure out which one is hiring Asad.  Maybe they're in it together or something, and we're just mucking things up by trying to narrow it done to one of them," she thinks out loud.  "D-! it, I hate those power boost drugs.  Zoomers are especially bad, since they tend to go into cardiac arrest when hit hard.  It's tricky to fight them with kid gloves on."  _Maybe I really don't like those drugs because I'm just jealous.  It's not like living with my powers all the time has been without ... side effects._




> "So, that's all I could find out.  I don't know all the details of what happened back there in that Foundry compound before I got there, but it appears that tempers flared, and things didn't go as planned.  Luckily, I was able to help.  Looks like I'm part of the team now, but that's not saying much, so here I am, ready to help.  Anything you found out that I might help with?  I'm not that good with computers, but from your file, you can handle that part easily."
> 
> Wren hopes that he can help in some way, but more than likely, not likely....




"Things not going as planned didn't seem to have much to do with our arguments.  But I don't know what to do next either.  I was thinking of getting something to eat or doing some flying practice."  _Wait..._  "How much of my file did you read?" she asks abruptly, suddenly nervous.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 16, 2008)

Nightweaver looks around the lab, most of it well beyond her feeble grasp of technologies,  "Your father works from home?"  she asks looking back at the boy, taking careful note of the shadows in the lab in case he decides to use that blaster.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver looks around the lab, most of it well beyond her feeble grasp of technologies,  "Your father works from home?"  she asks looking back at the boy, taking careful note of the shadows in the lab in case he decides to use that blaster.




"Yes.  He is a reclusive man."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan blushes and looks off to the side.  "I'm not really a scientist; I'm just freakishly good at coding."  _And that doesn't count for much when dealing with technopaths.  Optic didn't say anything when I asked if my programs helped him hack the AI, so he was just sparing me the bad news._  She regains her composure and smiles, "It'd be nice if some of my professors saw things that way, though."
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Megan pauses, making an effort at conversation.  "How do you get involved in this kind of thing on your end?  Even if most superheroes try to keep their identities secret, the stuff we do tends to be pretty overt."




"I guess I made waves in all the right places.  Recruited out of grad school for a secret government lab, then recruited by the Trust when it was shut down just before the millennium.  Something about a peace dividend.  So much of the Trust -- and its subsidiaries like Darkwater, were recruited during the 1990s from those rendered unemployed by the end of the Cold War and the apparent lack of a new threat."


----------



## Victim (Jan 16, 2008)

"So this is sorta like your old job?" she asks.  "I guess hindsight is twenty-twenty, but it seems like a bad decision to fire everyone like that.  Without their place in society, it seems like people would lose the boundaries on their behavior.  So things would be more dangerous."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "So this is sorta like your old job?" she asks.  "I guess hindsight is twenty-twenty, but it seems like a bad decision to fire everyone like that.  Without their place in society, it seems like people would lose the boundaries on their behavior.  So things would be more dangerous."




"Which is one of the reasons the Trust got started.  Some of those folks wound up working for supervillains...not nearly as many as their Russian equivalents, but some.  We got some great ones though.  I'm not sure we could really have been able to set this up without them.  Well, them and the alien spaceship.  Thats...nifty."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Viridian gets some strange results -- she does see an Arab man wave his hand and disable the security systems in the house, one by one, then find Dr. Fine, deflect his blaster shots with his arm, and then handcuffs him and drags him away as well as his laptop.  The man puts him in a van and drives.  Then she sees him in a lab, working on something.  She senses where it is...a certain warehouse by the docks...it seems he is having trouble duplicating what they need.  He tells his captors that he had a partner, whose CAN produce the material on his own, and that he will identify that partner if they will free him.
> 
> But then Viridian also sees Ben, finding that his shaver is out of charge, using his father's.  His hair is in there. too.  Ben is talking to a girl.  Not necessarily this one, though other than the face they seem basically identical, but Sarah Grant.  "With my inventions and your gift, we can kill our fathers and rid the world of their evil," he says.  "Yes," she replies, and then once I inherit Grant Conglomerates, we'll have the resources to rid the whole world of people like our fathers.   We -- and their other victims -- will have our revenge."
> 
> Only she can interpret the swirling images on the ball with ease (its not like a TV) and hear the audio.




Samantha asks "So what did you see."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 16, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Yes.  He is a reclusive man."




 "Any partners?" The Labyrinth could strike at them as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Any partners?" The Labyrinth could strike at them as well.




"He had one.  But he is safe, I believe."


----------



## Victim (Jan 16, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Which is one of the reasons the Trust got started.  Some of those folks wound up working for supervillains...not nearly as many as their Russian equivalents, but some.  We got some great ones though.  I'm not sure we could really have been able to set this up without them.  Well, them and the alien spaceship.  Thats...nifty."




"Yeah, it is pretty cool.  Especially the matter replicators.  It seems like a shame we have such restrictive laws regarding that kind of technology,," she says, but then glances toward the alien superhero.  "I guess Wren might have a different opinion about it, though."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 16, 2008)

Nightweaver glances over to Viridian,  "She might need a minute or two more. What is his partner's name.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver glances over to Viridian,  "She might need a minute or two more. What is his partner's name.




"Jim Hogarth.  He's left the country."

Nightweaver thinks he's lying.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Yeah, it is pretty cool.  Especially the matter replicators.  It seems like a shame we have such restrictive laws regarding that kind of technology,," she says, but then glances toward the alien superhero.  "I guess Wren might have a different opinion about it, though."




"Considering my planet is now destroyed, there is much to say about limiting and restricting certain aspects of technology.  Especially ones that are uncontrollable.  There were plenty of errors, and casualties due to not having restrictions.  It's a tough matter to really deal with.  Without advances in technology, there wouldn't be space travel.  Without space travel, I wouldn't be here.  Without me here, the few things I did help with would not have happened the way they did.  You know, the Butterfly Effect."

Wren agrees with the conversation, for the most part, and turns to Shooting Star and her question.  "Don't worry.  I only read the briefing of your abilities, strengths, and such.  Personal matters are not for me to interfere with.

As for getting something to eat, yeah, might as well.  Perhaps some fresh air will clear our minds.  Filling me in on this device you cracked open would probably help as well.  As for this Asad guy, I would like to find out how he gets hired.  Perhaps a little ploy in another possible job would get him to come out of hiding.  With those computer skills of yours, think you could scan across the black market and see how this Asad got his job offer?  Perhaps knowing that, we can lure him out with a fake job offer.  Then, we can meet up with him and get the info we need out of him.  Telling him to meet for a lunch briefing would work.  If he's as adept as I think, he'll get the message, and we'll be waiting for him."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bump* esp. for Shayuri.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2008)

(hehe, sorry. Had to get home before responding to this one.)

Viridian sits still as the vision clears from the orb and her mind's eye. Inventions and power. That had to be the woman in armor, the radiation projector. And on a mission of vigilante vengeance. If she told them where Ben's father was, would they try to kill him? What about his partner?

She was starting to wish they'd brought more backup.

_I will not fear._

She collects her paraphenalia and puts it back in the satchel at her side. Hana had called it a 'witchbag.' Thess smiled at that memory; she missed her old friend right now.

"I've seen Dr. Fine. He's alive and well for now, but he needs our help immediately."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (hehe, sorry. Had to get home before responding to this one.)
> 
> Viridian sits still as the vision clears from the orb and her mind's eye. Inventions and power. That had to be the woman in armor, the radiation projector. And on a mission of vigilante vengeance. If she told them where Ben's father was, would they try to kill him? What about his partner?
> 
> ...




"Where is he?  We want to help, and we had a deal."


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2008)

"You too?  The other alien who was on our team for a bit had also lost all his people."  She looks through her phone for the name: "Salix, that's right."

"I was thinking more of how you felt about picking over alien stuff for useful goodies or retrofitting it to suit our needs.  Like if it was disrespectful."  

"While I can understand the importance of restrictions, I'm not really sure about how that applies to technology.  Even if it's illegal, then criminals or other countries could still make use of things like nanoassembly.  We still have it to make stuff for our base.  Sooner or later, won't it break open anyway?  It seems like trying to hold back the Industrial Revolution."  She continues, "Maybe I'm being selfish since the field I'm studying wouldn't be so hard hit, but aren't we talking about a technology that can basically end material scarcity?  That seems like it's worth taking some risks to achieve.  And wouldn't it be better if it's something that we initiate ourselves, instead of having the change rammed down our throats by some competing country?"

_Well, powers can be pretty personal too.  But I guess alot of the stuff about my powers wasn't in that capability summary section.  Otherwise, he'd wouldn't be so casual about it, right?_  "Yeah, I agree.  The rest of us agreed not to look at personal stuff too."

Megan sighs.  "I have computer skills, yes.  I don't know anything about the logistics or organization of the black market - I don't even watch those sorts of movies.  I'm not part of shadowy network of master crackers.  I can't do that sort of thing."

"Besides, an assassin/kidnapper probably isn't so easily set up - otherwise he would have been caught by now, right?"

Megan will explain the holo device, relaying the information above as well as the story of how it was used on the helicopter.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 17, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Jim Hogarth.  He's left the country."
> 
> Nightweaver thinks he's lying.




 "Labrys is an international corperation."  NIghtweaver says evenly, looking back at Ben.  "The best thing you can do is to go somewhere else, in case they come back for something. "


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 17, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Labrys is an international country."  NIghtweaver says evenly, looking back at Ben.  "The best thing you can do is to go somewhere else, in case they come back for something. "




"We'll consider that, but you promised to tell us"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 17, 2008)

Samantha looks puzzled for a second, and sighs "Whatever."  She looks at Viridian and says "I guess you'll just lie to us like everyone else."  Sulking, she moves by Nightweaver, attracting her concern momentarily.

Suddenly, Ben  raises his gun and blasts a continuous beam of light-blue energy at Viridian.  She feels very numb, (Exhausted) but does not collapse.

Samantha suddenly jumps up and kicks Nightweaver in the face (feint+crit), sending her flying into a lab table and bouncing off.  (2 bruises + stun).  Samantha holsters her gun and steps towards Nightweaver in a fighting pose "Lets dance, assassin."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 17, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Labrys is an international country."




(Is it legal for middle aged men to marry teenaged boys in this international country?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2008)

(um...can we talk in the OOC thread for a sec? )


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

"As far as lunch goes, I was just thinking of getting something at the cafeteria here.  We don't have to pay for that, right?  Maybe I should call Viridian or Nightweaver to see what their lunch plans are."  Megan gets out her phone.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2008)

Hope goes to find Megan and Wren after talking to their immediate supervisor or the nearest equivalent.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 18, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Samantha looks puzzled for a second, and sighs "Whatever."  She looks at Viridian and says "I guess you'll just lie to us like everyone else."  Sulking, she moves by Nightweaver, attracting her concern momentarily.
> 
> Suddenly, Ben  raises his gun and blasts a continuous beam of light-blue energy at Viridian.  She feels very numb, (Exhausted) but does not collapse.
> 
> Samantha suddenly jumps up and kicks Nightweaver in the face (feint+crit), sending her flying into a lab table and bouncing off.  (2 bruises + stun).  Samantha holsters her gun and steps towards Nightweaver in a fighting pose "Lets dance, assassin."




_ . o O {Why is she....She hit me! That little brat hit me! Teenagers and their damned mood swings. Okay calm down, remember what sifu said, keep calm... what the hell did she mean by assassin?_ Nightweaver wills a globe of darkness around the teenagers


 OOC hero point to shake off the stun. Stand as amove since the check failed http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1465212/


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

Viridian throws her hands up reflexively to shield herself from the ray...only to find it spreading unpleasant numbing tingles through her...as if her entire body were 'going to sleep.' It was hard to move, hard to know where her own limbs were in relation to the rest of her. 

"What are you doing?" she cries thickly. "We're not here to hurt you! Damnit..."

She stumbles, barely able to walk straight, to Nightweaver and slings a handful of salt to the floor while invoking the protection of spirits and gods; the aegis of Zeus...

(Move to Nightweaver and create warded circle around both of us...sealing the other two out)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 18, 2008)

"Yeah, the cafeteria here will do.  Maybe we'll meet up with the others there.  It's about that time, isn't it?"

Wren will wait for the phone call to go through before walking over to the cafeteria.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2008)

Nightweaver darkens the area around the teens as Viridian moves in her direction throwing salt around.  Viridian gets the barrier up before the teens can attack again.  

"Cheaters!," Samantha says in the darkness.  "Ben, aim your gun about 56 degrees NW"

Nightweaver sees Ben drop his gun and switch to one strapped up his sleeve, which extends for him he fires a green ray which damages the barrier, but it holds (Disintegrate!)

Samantha continues, very angry "Cheaters!  Cheaters!  I bet you are just as dishonest with each other!"  Viridian suddenly feels negatively inclined towards Nightweaver, as Samantha uses reverse empathy to project her feelings onto Viridian. 

(FYI, she rolled a 4 and missed by less than 5, since she hasnt been made hostile, so  a reroll would automatically succeed.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2008)

FORGOT TO ADD: Also, apparently, one of you in the lab gets a phone call from Star.


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

"Excuse me," Megan remarks sharply, brushing past Hope as flies down the hallway.  _Well, I'm not inviting her, she thinks petulantly.  Once separated from the others, she dials Nightweaver.  (Since she's the sneakier one.  )

If she answers, Megan cheerfully goes on, "Hello.  It's me, Megan.  I was wondering if you wanted to do something for lunch.  And thanks for agreeing when Hope wanted us to run away."_


----------



## Raylis (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing her teammates slowed movements,  "Stay here, Vi."  she says shadowstepping to the boy, condelesing the darkness around him, preventing him from moving.[a href= http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1465408/] 17 [/a]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Seeing her teammates slowed movements,  "Stay here, Vi."  she says shadowstepping to the boy, condelesing the darkness around him, preventing him from moving.[a href= http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1465408/] 17 [/a]




(BTW, the phone does have voice command and patches through to the comlinks, so she could pick it up without picking it up.)

(The init order is Samantha, Ben, Nightweaver, Viridian, BTW)


Nightweaver appears behind the boy and strikes him ("What the!?"), wrapping him in shadowey tendrils (Bound!).  

"Ben!, Look-DAMN YOU, ASSASSIN!"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Excuse me," Megan remarks sharply, brushing past Hope as flies down the hallway.  _Well, I'm not inviting her,[\i] she thinks petulantly.  Once separated from the others, she dials Nightweaver.  (Since she's the sneakier one.  )
> 
> If she answers, Megan cheerfully goes on, "Hello.  It's me, Megan.  I was wondering if you wanted to do something for lunch.  And thanks for agreeing when Hope wanted us to run away."_



_

Hope shakes her head as she moves past the girl, obviously trying to ignore her. Suite yourself kiddo. she thinks to herself, not really surprised that the girl was pissed off at her. I guess I kinda deserved it, but she needed to see the difference between human evil and demonic evil, going on believing that they were the same can get you killed. She thought tiredly as she greets Wren. 

"Hi. I was rather out of it when we first met. I just wanted to say thank you for my life." she grinned ruefully at the alien and related what she did and found out about the mob taking over the Uno's patch of the criminal underworld. 

"Just goes to show you, nothing exists in a vacume, there are consquences to everything." she shook her head. "I put out tendrils for information. It'll take a bit of time to see results though."_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 18, 2008)

"No thanks needed, as I am sure if you had the chance, you would do the same.  What about Asad?  He kidnapped another scientist not too long before this recent one, and also blew up another facility that was creating some pill to enhance humans.  I would like to know how he operates, as if we could set up a ruse for another 'job', then we could get to him."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 19, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "No thanks needed, as I am sure if you had the chance, you would do the same.  What about Asad?  He kidnapped another scientist not too long before this recent one, and also blew up another facility that was creating some pill to enhance humans.  I would like to know how he operates, as if we could set up a ruse for another 'job', then we could get to him."




Hope grinned at Wren. "You've got a good head on your shoulders there," she chuckled. "Masks are just for anonimity. Anyone can be a hero if they stand up and act," she said agreeing with him in a sort of teasing way.

She grew more serious at the mention of Asad. "I put out feelers for that as well as some other things, it'll take time for the information to trickle in through my contacts in the underworld." Hope replied.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2008)

Viridian flashes an annoyed look at Nightweaver. Didn't she know attacking was just going to make things worse? She'd kind of hoped the other super would transport them both out since they had what they needed...but noooo...

"Night, just WAIT a second!"

Viridian quickly murmurs a spell to try to calm the woman down. _"Passion and anger and fury and fear, wither and die and then disappear. By magic and will I'll help you to find tranquility and true peace of mind..."_

She then looks at the woman and says, "Stop attacking us! We're not assassins! If we were, don't you think we would have tried to kill you by now? Especially when you attacked us for no reason? Calm down and we'll talk!"

(emotion control for Calmness, DC21...it has the Subtle feat too, so the tampering shouldn't be obvious. She'll give her little speech whether the spell works or not.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian flashes an annoyed look at Nightweaver. Didn't she know attacking was just going to make things worse? She'd kind of hoped the other super would transport them both out since they had what they needed...but noooo...
> 
> "Night, just WAIT a second!"
> 
> ...




"I don't believe you!  I sensed it when you read those hairs!"  (Made the save)

She seems more concerned with helping Ben than talking to Viridian.  She runs towards Nightweaver, now in a completely irrational rage, jumping, putting her hand on the ceiling, where it sticks, and then flies at Nightweaver, tackling and head-butting her.

Both go down next to each other, and try to be the last to close their eyes, but neither remembers who won.

(Double knockout, oy!  Full All Out Attack, Full Power Attack, Slam, Crit, DC 15+6base+4slam+5pa+5crit=35...LOL, she rolled a 20, moving the slam damage beyond her Impervious 8...hehe, I wanted them to get away, but this is too funny to Fiat)

Ben remains bound by the shadowy strands, but he's doing something under there, and it seems that they are loosening.


----------



## Victim (Jan 19, 2008)

_Hmm, she's not answering.  I guess she's busy.  Or maybe she doesn't like me._  Shooting Star doesn't leave a message, and instead calls Viridian.  She launches into the same spiel if Thessaly picks up phone:

"Hello. It's me, Megan. I was wondering if you wanted to do something for lunch. And thanks for agreeing when Hope wanted us to run away."

(Ah, the elusive and amusing mutual KO.    Isn't Thess's emotion control AOE?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2008)

Meanwhile, at the base, a report begins on one of the TVs on in the background.

"This just in: 

Cholo's leader Numero Uno and notorious Mutant Drug Lord Heroin Shiek, thought to have been at the scene of Sunday night's spectacular battle at the docks have been found bound and drugged in a vacant apartment, along with mountains of evidence against them and the others captured that night.  They were found after AEGIS received an anonymous tip that they would be found here.  Included were days of video and boxes of documents, which may be enough to convict not only those two leaders but all of the gang members captured that night.

Most intriguing is video of the dock fight, clearly showing several superheroes battling the Cholos and the Sheik's group.  It is unclear how this footage was shot, especially since most of these camera angles imply flying cameras in unusual positions close to the battle.  In fact, while there is plenty of raw footage as well, some of this looks like a highlight reel.

(They show and narrate a number of clips, among many showing the fight).  Many of these supers have been identified, but they are all relatively new 'capes thought to act alone...Here we see professional wrestler Johnny Nitro sending Numero Uno flying from the scene with a double flying kick...Here is Shooting Star bringing down the Shiek, and Nitro again finishing him off...There taking down a couple gang members on the roof is Nightweaver, fresh from her victory over Glowbug...Here trading insults with Numero Uno and hitting him with a powerful spell that sends him to his knees is Viridian, who just days earlier took down Red Death...and here now is Optic, concentrating on freeing the pilots trapped in their aircraft.  

Of course, this was the same group of heroes who defeated Faust and Nekropanzer during their distraction attacks on Black Tuesday, and who fought alongside the Freedom League on that dark day.  While the Freedom League is severely damaged, it appears that Freedom City may have a new Superteam. "


----------



## Elric (Jan 20, 2008)

Presumably Nitro hears about this report.

Never one to shy away from free publicity, Nitro calls his agent again.  Does anyone want to interview him?  Or, asks he asks his agent, does anyone _not _ want to interview him?  

Then Nitro will call over to Trust headquarters and see who's there- any particular spin they want on the new super-team?  What are they supposed to tell outsiders about the team in general?  In particular, did they ever decide on a catchy team name?  Nitro and the Mystical Pipsqeaks?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> Presumably Nitro hears about this report.
> 
> Never one to shy away from free publicity, Nitro calls his agent again.  Does anyone want to interview him?  Or, asks he asks his agent, does anyone _not _ want to interview him?
> 
> Then Nitro will call over to Trust headquarters and see who's there- any particular spin they want on the new super-team?  What are they supposed to tell outsiders about the team in general?  In particular, did they ever decide on a catchy team name?  Nitro and the Mystical Pipsqeaks?




Basically everyone does in fact want to interview him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 20, 2008)

Shaking his head and grinning at the monitors, Wren turns to the women nearby, Shooting Star and Hope, and says, "Looks like you got your first highlite reel on the News.  Hope you can get used to it, as it surely won't be your last!"

"So, Shooting Star, any luck with the others?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2008)

"It gets annoying quick," Hope remarks wryly, remembering how the newshounds had hounded her after she had broke the case on the Midnight Rapist three years ago.


----------



## Elric (Jan 20, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Basically everyone does in fact want to interview him.




Nitro agrees to a whole bunch of interviews for later in the day.  Careful or not-so-careful observers would notice that Nitro seemed to be interviewed by women reporters who were, on average, _even more attractive _ than is typical for the group.


----------



## Elric (Jan 20, 2008)

In the meantime, Nitro is trying to think of a name for their team.  He's talking to Star at the Trust headquarters, and whoever else is there at the time.

"How about The Sentinels?  Sentinel Squad or Squadron?  The Vanguard?  I only have a few hours till the first interview, and you know they're going to ask about our team name.  Help me out here!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro agrees to a whole bunch of interviews for later in the day.  Careful or not-so-careful observers would notice that Nitro seemed to be interviewed by women reporters who were, on average, _even more attractive _ than is typical for the group.




He gets some rather expected questions -- 

"So what was it like face a powerful werewolf in hand-to hand combat, and then a giant cyborg zombie a day and a half later?


"How did you know where the bad guys would strike?" 


"What can you say about your new teammates?  Is this team here to stay, and if so what is it called?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ben remains bound by the shadowy strands, but he's doing something under there, and it seems that they are loosening.




_"Sinews tighten, limbs freeze...movement ceases, muscles seize. Your struggles to escape will prove, by my command you cannot move!"_

Viridian speaks the spell in English this time, concentrating on Ben's shape within the weird stringy shadowstuff he's trapped in.

Right about then she gets the cellphone call. Patching it to her comm, she answers, "Bad time, scientist's kid attacked us. Night's down. I could use some backup."

(Just in case it's not assumed, she repairs any damage to the barrier that he did too.  Paralysis! Fort save DC 18.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> _"Sinews tighten, limbs freeze...movement ceases, muscles seize. Your struggles to escape will prove, by my command you cannot move!"_
> 
> Viridian speaks the spell in English this time, concentrating on Ben's shape within the weird stringy shadowstuff he's trapped in.
> 
> ...




It takes a few tries, but she manages to paralyze him fully before he can break free of the snare and the first attempts.


----------



## Victim (Jan 20, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Shaking his head and grinning at the monitors, Wren turns to the women nearby, Shooting Star and Hope, and says, "Looks like you got your first highlite reel on the News.  Hope you can get used to it, as it surely won't be your last!"
> 
> "So, Shooting Star, any luck with the others?"




She reviews the news.  "I guess that's good.  I'm surprised they're not being more critical.  I did kind of lead the Freedom League into an ambush which hospitalized two of them.  That's not really praiseworthy, right?"   Megan reviews the highlights of the battle.  "Wow.  That's amazing footage.  Normally I don't look so good on TV in the middle of fights; there's only like a few blurry frames since I move around so much.  I didn't see any TV people around either."

Megan is about to give up when Thess answers the phone.  "Seriously?"  _It's okay to just say so if you don't want to do stuff with me.  I don't think she'd joke around about that, especially saying Nightweaver is down.  So - backup..._ "Where?" she asks urgently.

Tilting her mouth away from the phone, she says to Wren and Hope: "Night and Thess are fighting and need help."  She'll try to change the mode of the call to connect to comlinks so other people can hear the news (if possible).  Then Megan flies off down the hall at high speed, picking up her costume and changing.

"Nitro," she complains as another call comes in.  "Now isn't a good time; Vi and Night are in trouble.  I liked Spirits of Justice - I think Thessaly picked it - but I don't think we ever finalized anything."  _If it's not a good time, then why fully reply to his question?_


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2008)

"Spirits of Justice.... That's fine. Thes and Weaver are in trouble?" Hope looked immediately concerned. "We need to get to the teleporters, then." she said, her expression indicating that she wasn't going to let her team-mates down.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2008)

Once Ben's doubly wrapped, in magic and Night's waning power, Thessaly dispels the ward and goes to Nightweaver's side to check her. She calls Star again.

"This is Vi," she says. "We're at thirteen hundred Sycamore, the house of Dr. Fine...Nightweaver's unconscious but I don't think she's too badly hurt. Ben and his girlfriend are both out of it...fight's over for now. We need some cleanup though and we need to..."

She pauses as she takes away Ben's weapon, then drags the girl over to him and creates a warded circle around them both, just in case one or both get free, or come to, or...whatever.

"Sorry, back. I think the girl is our mystery radioactive super from the Foundry. If she's not, then Ben knows who she is. We need to take them in before they hurt someone."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2008)

Hope grinned as Star related that both Nightweaver and Viridian were okay or mostly okay and had contained the situation. "Looks like those kids got more then they bargianed for huh?" she chuckled and sobered.

"Let's get over there, Vi said Nightweaver was hurt,"


----------



## Victim (Jan 20, 2008)

"In Freedom City?"  Megan asks.  _She could have teleported most anywhere in the world, right?_  "Yeah, I'm heading to the teleporters." Assuming that she would have mentioned another city, however, she'll punch in 1300 Sycamore into an address finder, then zoom off to the teleporter level.  If Viridian replies in the affirmative, she'll go through and fly towards the place at subsonic speeds.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 20, 2008)

Wren merely heads to the teleporters.  His healing would more than likely be needed right about now, so he's ready to do what he needs to do.  First of all, though, he activates his ring to bring about his defenses.  Should anything attack the group, he would make sure it had to get through him.  (Deflect, Triggered to take effect if they get attacked.)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2008)

ooc:
I thought that the Trust HQ wasn't located in Freedom city persea.

IC
Hope goes with the others, this time, since they were dealing with kids, she will use containment and non-lethal means (if necessary), then when they get them back to the Trust HQ, she'll put the fear o god in them.


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Seeing that this isn't going anywhere, Nitro calls up the Trust's PR guy (gal) to talk team names over with him (her).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> Seeing that this isn't going anywhere, Nitro calls up the Trust's PR guy (gal) to talk team names over with him (her).




Before or after going to Freedom City?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Those who use the teleportals wind up at the hanger.  1300 Sycamore is a few miles away from there.

Meanwhile, Viridian has a few rounds before anyone gets there.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 21, 2008)

"Looks like we're flying high today," Hope remarks with a grin when they arrive at the hanger. Both her hair and eyes turn white as the wind picks up around her and a weird glowing light flicks over her body, reminiscent of St. Elmo's fire. The effect is eerie and entirely surreal.

She launches herself into the air and heads off into the direction of Viridian and Nightweaver's last known location, realizing that Shooting Star can fly faster than her.

_But then I'm a better investigator than her. So it evens out in the wash. That's why we're a team I guess, we all have strengths and weaknesses._


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Before or after going to Freedom City?




While in Freedom City, after scheduling the interviews but before going to them.  Edit- wait a second, is all of this happening in Freedom City?  And no one has bothered telling Nitro that he's right near where things are occurring?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> While in Freedom City, after scheduling the interviews but before going to them.  Edit- wait a second, is all of this happening in Freedom City?  And no one has bothered telling Nitro that he's right near where things are occurring?





(Well, the commlink broadcasts to everyone, so he knows.  When everyone found out, they were at the main Trust base in Southern Virginia, and Freedom City is where Boston would be.  Nitro is in Freedom City, and would have heard it, but because they can teleport and have movement powers, he would not necessarily get there before the rest, although I presume he took a vehicle from the hanger.  A motorcycle maybe?)


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Well, the commlink broadcasts to everyone, so he knows.  When everyone found out, they were at the main Trust base in Southern Virginia, and Freedom City is where Boston would be.  Nitro is in Freedom City, and would have heard it, but because they can teleport and have movement powers, he would not necessarily get there before the rest, although I presume he took a vehicle from the hanger.  A motorcycle maybe?)




OK, didn't realize they were broadcasting to everyone.  Nitro doesn't need a motorcycle.  Nitro sets off for the house in leaps and bounds upon hearing about the events over the commlink.  (Leaping at about 200 mph: a Jump is a move action at Leaping 4, Leaping 4 adds to distance after Acrobatics, so Nitro can take 10 on Acrobatics for a base distance of 10 + 14 Str + 12 Acrobatics= 36*25= 900 feet, which makes it 1800 feet/round)


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2008)

"It's such a short flight that there's little need to put on altitude." Megan replies to Hope.  _Why would we be flying high?  That's just dumb._  Shooting Star flies off at a casual 650 mph, ponytail and cape trailing behind her.  _Since the fight is over, there's no reason to go super.  Too bad, really.  I haven't done any recreational flying since the night I joined.  I should do some of that.  Then the fighting and Hope wouldn't bother me so much._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone arrives at roughly the same time, once Viridian does whatever she does in the meantime.


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2008)

"Hey,"  Megan says to Viridian.  "Is this Ben and his girlfriend?  Who are they exactly?"


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Nitro pulls out the cell phone.  "Hey, Viridian it's Nitro.  I'm getting pretty close to the house you're at now.  Should be just another jump or..." *CRASH*

"I'm fine.  That was just a tree in front of the house.  The tree should be fine, too.  But I'm no 'plant doctor'- might want to call one when all is said and done"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

While she waits, Viridian looks around the lab, checking the computers and papers...looking for any relevant information. She keeps an eye on the two in her ward as she does, and on Night, in case she starts to wake up.

On sudden realization, she starts looking for security systems, controls...hoping that it's safe for the others to arrive, and if not...that she can make it safe.

(OOC - I assume that Ben can't talk when paralyzed, right? )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> While she waits, Viridian looks around the lab, checking the computers and papers...looking for any relevant information. She keeps an eye on the two in her ward as she does, and on Night, in case she starts to wake up.
> 
> On sudden realization, she starts looking for security systems, controls...hoping that it's safe for the others to arrive, and if not...that she can make it safe.
> 
> (OOC - I assume that Ben can't talk when paralyzed, right? )




It seems that there are no automatic countermeasures up, just sensors.  It seems that somewhere under the shadow strands Ben has the controller for the active responses, but he can't use them.  She does need to (and presumably does) tell everyone  about the false wall of regenerating white goop that hides this area.

Everyone who was headed to the scene is now there.


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

"Hey, glad you two are OK"  (assuming Nightweaver is up by now, as it's probably been over a minute).  "What's going on?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Hey, glad you two are OK"  (assuming Nightweaver is up by now, as it's probably been over a minute).  "What's going on?"




(rolls) Nightweaver fails the first roll, but Samantha makes it and starts waking up, but doesn't really try to do anything (I'll assume that Viridian thought to use those masterwork handcuffs the Trust issued everyone) except lie there and talk.

"Owww...wha...what happened?...where did you all come from?  Is Ben ok?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

(er...hah! Good point...I forgot about that stuff. I should note it on my sheet.  But even if not, they're under a force dome)

"Ben's fine...he can't move for now, but he's totally unhurt, and in no pain."

She looks over at the girl. "Was that you at the Foundry?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (er...hah! Good point...I forgot about that stuff. I should note it on my sheet.  But even if not, they're under a force dome)
> 
> "Ben's fine...he can't move for now, but he's totally unhurt, and in no pain."
> 
> She looks over at the girl. "Was that you at the Foundry?"




"I, uh...thats good I guess...and NO, what the hell are you talking about?  I think you have me confused with someone else.  So, uh, I don't suppose you could just, like, untie us and leave?  Maybe call an ambulance too?"


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looks over at the girl. "Was that you at the Foundry?"




Nitro pulls Viridian aside.  "Was that her at the Foundry?  Does she look like an incredibly powerful superhero?  I don't think she'd be in handcuffs if she was the mystery super.  Plus, she doesn't seem to be Israeli.  Why'd you think she might have been our mystery super?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

Viridian answers Nitro, "When I scryed Ben's dad, I got flashes of Ben too. He had some of his hair mixed in...anyway, I saw him plotting with a woman to kill both of their fathers...to stop them from doing evil."

She looks at the two in the dome. "It was a bit of a shock...I guess she picked up on it, and attacked. Ben followed suit."

"Anyway, we have to hurry. I know where Dr Fine is, but he's about to tell his kidnappers where to find his partner...who apparently is the one who really knows the technology. I was hoping these two could tell us where to go...so we're still ahead of the game."

"How about it? Where's Dr Fine's partner? He's about to be kidnapped by the same people that got Ben's dad, unless we can stop them."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian answers Nitro, "When I scryed Ben's dad, I got flashes of Ben too. He had some of his hair mixed in...anyway, I saw him plotting with a woman to kill both of their fathers...to stop them from doing evil."
> 
> She looks at the two in the dome. "It was a bit of a shock...I guess she picked up on it, and attacked. Ben followed suit."
> 
> ...




"Ask Ben..I wouldn't know."


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian answers Nitro, "When I scryed Ben's dad, I got flashes of Ben too. He had some of his hair mixed in...anyway, I saw him plotting with a woman to kill both of their fathers...to stop them from doing evil."
> 
> She looks at the two in the dome. "It was a bit of a shock...I guess she picked up on it, and attacked. Ben followed suit."




"Who was the woman he was plotting with?  What else were they talking about?  That seems important." (Nitro isn't saying this in front of the two of them)


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2008)

"She seems younger than the other super too.  I don't know how gadget based supers live, but she doesn't have the same stuff either," she says to Viridian and Nitro.  "If we can get to the kidnappers now, before they go, they might not be able to go after the partner.  Unless they just pass the info along to someone else.  So if Ben is Dr. Fine's son, then who is this girl?"  _I could race ahead to the place he's being held and throw out a ton of traps outside.  Plotting to kill your parents?  That's kind of messed up._

Megan turns to Sam, "We should have someone along soon to take care of your injuries."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 21, 2008)

"Actually, if what Viridian saw is true, both of you are in a deal of trouble. Conspiracy to comit murder and then assault with intention to commit are very serious crimes my dear. Just because you have power, doesn't mean you are always right." Hope smiled a little, wincing inwardly with regret. She hoped that this girl wouldn't make the same mistakes she had. 

Hope was still in her Saint guise, complete with eerie St. Elmo's fire. Underneath the mildness of her tone, dark emotions and memories swirled, snatches of past cases, snatches of past lives ending badly. She knew what she was talking about.

"Good job Vi." she said with a grin.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 21, 2008)

Wren arrives, kneeling by the wounded super and providing the healing that she would need.  (Healing 10, auto stabilize, then standard action to provide +10 Recovery Check for her to wake up.  If need to, and only if needed beyond his healing, he would use another Hero Point to remove any condition that his healing can not take care of.)


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Actually, if what Viridian saw is true, both of you are in a deal of trouble. Conspiracy to commit murder and then assault with intention to commit are very serious crimes my dear. Just because you have power, doesn't mean you are always right."




_Oh man.  A whole lecture of this by Hope would be great.  Unless I burst out laughing.  Maybe next she'll add "even if you think you know everything, you might be just making it up as you go along"_

Nitro pulls Hope/Viridian aside.  "Wait a second, Viridian.  Is that girl the one from your vision?  Hope, what you just said implied that's the same girl, but I don't think you mentioned that to me."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 21, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> _Oh man.  A whole lecture of this by Hope would be great.  Unless I burst out laughing.  Maybe next she'll add "even if you think you know everything, you might be just making it up as you go along"_
> 
> Nitro pulls Hope/Viridian aside.  "Wait a second, Viridian.  Is that girl the one from your vision?  Hope, what you just said implied that's the same girl, but I don't think you mentioned that to me."





Hope shook her head. "No assault with intent is when they attacked Vi and Nightweaver. Conspiracy to commit is Ben." she grinned a little ruefully. "Sorry for not clarifying." she turned her attention towards the would be murderers and fingered a bit of clothing Sam still wore, the wind around her swirling gently as she tapped into her own gifts. 


ooc:
Using her postcog gift to see if she can get any info. She'll also do the same to Ben.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

Viridian shakes her head. "The girl in the vision looked a lot like her...but I couldn't see her face, so I can't be sure. I guess she's right, I'll have to release Ben. They're in warded circle, but Ben has some pretty powerful gadgets."

She waits for Nightweaver to respond to the healing, then releases Ben from the paralysis so he can at least speak.

"Ben, who's your father's partner, and where is he?"


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian shakes her head. "The girl in the vision looked a lot like her...but I couldn't see her face, so I can't be sure. I guess she's right, I'll have to release Ben. They're in warded circle, but Ben has some pretty powerful gadgets."




"Wait, the girl in the vision looked a lot like her?  So it probably was her?  So who's _her _ father that she's trying to kill, then?  What's her name, again?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

"Nitro, I don't know...I told you everything I found out," Viridian says peevishly.


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Nitro, I don't know...I told you everything I found out," Viridian says peevishly.




"OK, what are her powers then?  And where did they get all of those powerful gadgets?"  And why do you think they're going to kidnap Dr. Fine's partner?

(OOC: no you didn't.  You haven't even told Nitro her name!)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 21, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Wait, the girl in the vision looked a lot like her?  So it probably was her?  So who's _her _ father that she's trying to kill, then?  What's her name, again?"




Hope shook her head. "Could be an older sister, cousin, what have you." she replied as she continued to try to get some information off of Ben and Sam's clothes and belongings.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

"I don't know that she HAS any powers," Viridian says, "As for why..." She pauses, trying to get some order into her memories.

"She's going to inherit Grant Conglomerates once her father's dead. Sarah Grant...yes. Then she's planning to team up with Ben and attack other people...people 'like their fathers,' using the companies resources."

"But this girl...Ben called her Samantha. Assuming it wasn't a code name, I think Sarah's someone else."

"Look...I think we might still be in time to save Dr Fine. He can tell us about his partner then."


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2008)

"What do we actually know about Dr. Fine?  It sounded like Grant is involved in illegal stuff, so maybe he is too."  _That still doesn't mean he should get kidnapped for his technology though._ 

"Okay, let's do a rescue.  Where is he?"


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I don't know that she HAS any powers," Viridian says, "As for why..." She pauses, trying to get some order into her memories.
> 
> "She's going to inherit Grant Conglomerates once her father's dead. Sarah Grant...yes. Then she's planning to team up with Ben and attack other people...people 'like their fathers,' using the companies resources."
> 
> ...




"Assuming it wasn't a code name?  You have a girl who looks like 'Samantha', who turns out to be Sarah Grant, plotting with Ben.  Samantha sounds kind of like Sarah, right?  What was her 'last name'?  And now you think that this girl is someone entirely different, all evidence to the contrary?"  

"Hope, see an image inducer on her?  A picture ID?"

"Also, where'd Ben get those devices?"  Nitro pulls up a file on his pda:



> Jonathan Grant runs a holding company that runs numerous high-tech businesses, some of which have been shut down due to illegal and unethical biotech experience or selling tech to supervillains.  The main company, and Grant himself, have remained protected from liability, largely thanks to excellent representation by Wolfson, Seppard, and Doe.  He lives in Freedom City with his wife Josie and 17-year old daughter Sarah.




"Samantha could definitely be 17.  And Sarah Grant is 17"  _Darn, one year off.  Not now, Nitro.  Other things to deal with._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 21, 2008)

"Nitro, let the evidence speak for itself, alright?" Hope interjected. "We don't have enough information to say either way at the moment." 

She spoke rapidly into her comlink. "Can you get someone here to wrap up these two kids until we can sort this out?" she asked whoever was at the other end of the Trust's comm. "They may be in danger and have somehow gotten way over their heads over something quite unpleasant," she said mildly and turned to the others once she's gotten a confirmation that someone was coming to pick the kids up.

"Once the pick up is here, let's get Fine. Then we can figure what part these two little hooligans have in all this,"


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2008)

Megan scoffs at Thessaly's statement.  "She certainly has some kind of power if she can handle a super straight up at that age."

"Let's just go now.  The kidnapping is more urgent, in my opinion.  If he's still in town, it will only take a few minutes.  If you just keep whatever stuff gave you the first reading, you should be able to find them right away anyway."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

"Goddess...I -don't know- for sure, Nitro," Viridian snaps. "I'm just saying I can't be sure. That's all. And I don't know what powers Samantha has, if any. I'm sorry, but scrying is just momentary visions, not...encyclopedic understanding."

She takes a breath. "But I do know where Fine is...give me a minute to make the portal."

She starts making the symbols on the lab door.


----------



## Elric (Jan 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Goddess...I -don't know- for sure, Nitro," Viridian snaps. "I'm just saying I can't be sure. That's all. And I don't know what powers Samantha has, if any. I'm sorry, but scrying is just momentary visions, not...encyclopedic understanding."




"Well, can you just tell me everything you saw in your vision of Ben and Dr. Fine.  I feel like we're missing something"

(OOC: You can probably just say 'Viridian tells Nitro what she saw in the vision'- that shouldn't take long in game time- then I won't have to keep pestering you for more details and you won't have to repeat in character everything that you saw).


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

(hee, but you're asking things that weren't in the vision as far as I can tell... )

As she works on the portal, Viridian explains what she saw during the scrying session.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope grins at Nitro. "Magic isn't science. Even if you can cast the spell, you can't always control the results." she looks at Ben mildly and acting on a hunch, she comments. "I do have a feeling that you are the missing partner. You seem bright enough to use those toys of yours as well as seriously disliking your dear daddy. That can be from alot of things, but stealing one's ideas and inventions for his own illegal ends would make you want him dead, hmmm?"

She knelt, so that she was on eye-level with the bound teenagers. "If I were you, once the pick up team comes knocking, I'd go with them. You're going to be alot safer with those guys then on your own. The people who took Dr. Fine don't give a damn about anyone but themselves. They'd hurt you, tear you apart and kill you without blinking an eye if they thought for a minute you had something they wanted. We on the other hand, want you alive and well, alright?" she looked at each of them straight in the eye as she said this, telling only the blunt truth of the matter.

"We're not going to hurt you." She said softly. "I know that Dr. Fine has probably done some pretty horrible things. If you have any information on that, you need to tell my associates, they can do something about it. Don't throw your lives away over scum."


----------



## Elric (Jan 22, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Viridian gets some strange results -- she does see an Arab man wave his hand and disable the security systems in the house, one by one, then find Dr. Fine, deflect his blaster shots with his arm, and then handcuffs him and drags him away as well as his laptop.  The man puts him in a van and drives.  Then she sees him in a lab, working on something.  She senses where it is...a certain warehouse by the docks...it seems he is having trouble duplicating what they need.  He tells his captors that he had a partner, whose CAN produce the material on his own, and that he will identify that partner if they will free him.
> 
> But then Viridian also sees Ben, finding that his shaver is out of charge, using his father's.  His hair is in there. too.  Ben is talking to a girl.  Not necessarily this one, though other than the face they seem basically identical, but Sarah Grant.  "With my inventions and your gift, we can kill our fathers and rid the world of their evil," he says.  "Yes," she replies, and then once I inherit Grant Conglomerates, we'll have the resources to rid the whole world of people like our fathers.   We -- and their other victims -- will have our revenge."




_Dr. Fine can't produce the inventions on his own.  So he has a partner.  But he works out of his house?

Ben tells Sarah Grant "with my inventions and your gift"- that's why he works out of home- Ben is the missing partner.  That explains why he has all of these cool devices.  Sarah has a "gift"- she's 'Samantha Granger' (note the same initials) that's some superpower and it explains how she was able to stand up against Nightweaver.  _ 

Nitro explains what he's deduced.  

"Ben is the missing partner.  So we shouldn't just leave him here.  And we're not leaving and giving them a chance to escape or be captured by the same guys who got Dr. Fine.  For all we know, Ben could have been helping them at some point.  Viridian, can you open a portal to the headquarters so we can just drop them off, and then open another one so we can go rescue Dr. Fine?"

"Oh, Hope, were you saying something to Ben?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> _Dr. Fine can't produce the inventions on his own.  So he has a partner.  But he works out of his house?
> 
> Ben tells Sarah Grant "with my inventions and your gift"- that's why he works out of home- Ben is the missing partner.  That explains why he has all of these cool devices.  Sarah has a "gift"- she's 'Samantha Granger' (note the same initials) that's some superpower and it explains how she was able to stand up against Nightweaver.  _
> 
> ...




"I already called for a team to pick these two up. They should be here in a few minutes." she said wryly. "I was just telling them they should stay put if they wanted to see 20. The bad-guys aren't as nice as we are," 

She let it go at that. Nitro actually was thinking, which was good, she didn't want to deflate that by telling him she had already considered that Ben was probably the unknown partner.


----------



## Elric (Jan 22, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I already called for a team to pick these two up. They should be here in a few minutes." she said wryly. "I was just telling them they should stay put if they wanted to see 20. The bad-guys aren't as nice as we are,"
> 
> She let it go at that. Nitro actually was thinking, which was good, she didn't want to deflate that by telling him she had already considered that Ben was probably the unknown partner.




_Ms. Investigate here hasn't even been trying to sort things out.  Just doing her usual "I'm the most serious person ever and you must believe me" schtick.  Add a little bit of 'let the evidence speak for itself' without considering the evidence.  Go back to scaring some teenagers.  And then I figure everything out.  Sheesh.  I have to do everything around here._

"Listen, Sarah- Sarah Grant.  I know you're not really Samantha Granger.  And Ben, I know you're your father's missing partner.  And you both want your fathers dead.  No need to lie about it any more.  Now, Ben, we're going to go try to rescue your dad in a minute.  But first I need to know if the two of you know anything more about his disappearance than you've been letting on.  And we don't have all day."

Nitro doesn't drop his voice or go through unnecessarily melodramatic gestures like staring them in the eye, one by one.  _That's for amateurs who don't have presence._

(Roll intimidate--> 25 total, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1468861/)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope shook her head as she looked around, touching things, trying to get something out of the objects touched, looking at the information at hand. A good investigator was subtle when needed. She grinned a little. It helped that Nitro made a good distraction too. 

ooc
Rapid investigator 10x Speed 
(+15) Investigate
(+10) Notice	
(+10) Gather Info						
(+6/+10)	Diplomacy
(+07) Sense Motive


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 22, 2008)

With all the bickering, Wren merely takes it in stride.  If this was how things were with this group, no wonder the Trust sent him in for a little aid.  They constantly fight with each other, instead of against a common enemy.  If they weren't careful, it would be their downfall.  

"Ok, let's just agree on a few things.  First, you all have some compromising to do if you are going to be able to work together and not work against each other.  Hell, I think you are best at everything you do, but that doesn't mean we all don't need a little help sometimes."

"Now, from what I can tell, it's a good thing for us that Nightweaver and Viridian made this little house-call, as it turned out not to be a dead end, like I hit on my investigation.  They managed to apprehend these two kids, and find out where Dr. Fine is.  Nitro and Hope, you managed to figure out what would have given me a headache; the true meaning of the little sight Viridian saw.  Shooting Star, you have some luck on your side, managing to get us here when needed.  Me, I'm just here to help out where I can, and not step on toes.  I think you all do plenty of that on your own."

"So, unless you all want to work against each other, either due to working for another organization at the same time, or simply because you are not used to working with another super, I suggest we reflect on what happened and why we are here.  We've got a job to do, so let's work together to do it..."

Making sure that the injured Super is okay now, (using healing to fix her up), Wren then turns to the pair of teenagers.  "You can't fix your parents.  That doesn't mean it's okay to try and kill them.  There are alternatives.  Maybe you'll realize that one day, and maybe not.  It's your call, not ours.  Now, do you want to help us actually save the world, or become like your parents, blinded by your own visions of grandeur and ignorant of your surroundings?" (Diplomacy Check (1d20 14=32))


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2008)

Nightweaver wakes up, thanks to Wren (who presumably got Viridian to drop the bubble around her, or else he couldn't do that without blasting it)

The two teens listen to the various speeches.  Ben still can't respond, since Viridian still has him paralyzed.

Samantha can talk though, and says.  "Well, you guys figured everything out anyway, so I might as well tell you.  I am Sarah Grant, Ben is his father's partner -- in fact, ben has invented almost everything that his father takes credit for, and usually he sells them to supervillains, or their suppliers like my father.

Ben made me a mask that is extremely hard to detect.  That, similarly hard-to-detect gloves, and my clothes are made of some of Ben's super-materials, and have, among other abilities, kinetic energy absorption properties similar to but weaker than those that the Labyrinth is trying to get out of Dr. Fine.  I guess they have their limits, though, since the mask didn't exactly protect me much.  If my hands were free I could take the mask off.

Look, you don't have anything on us.  What are you going to do, have me arrested for assault?  We told you what you need to know. Now please, let us go."  She sort of curls into a ball, clearly in quite a bit of pain.


----------



## Elric (Jan 22, 2008)

(OOC: Viridian released Ben from the paralysis back on the previous page)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: Viridian released Ben from the paralysis back on the previous page)




Oops.  I see she did.  Ben doesn't add anything really, but he does remove Sarah's mask, which is amazingly thin and contracts itself into a ball.  "See.  Pretty cool, ain't it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

(arr, and she dropped the ward around herself and Night waay back, after she warded the kids. )

Viridian seems a bit poleaxed by Nitro's insight, but when she's done with the portal, she looks at the two.

"We can't just leave you. Ben's father is telling them where you are...he may have already done it. You're not safe here. Not even with your powers and Ben's gadgets."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (arr, and she dropped the ward around herself and Night waay back, after she warded the kids. )
> 
> Viridian seems a bit poleaxed by Nitro's insight, but when she's done with the portal, she looks at the two.
> 
> "We can't just leave you. Ben's father is telling them where you are...he may have already done it. You're not safe here. Not even with your powers and Ben's gadgets."




(I must have misinterpreted.  I though she put Nightweaver in a ward as well as the kids out of magical hostility)

"We won't stay.  We'll figure out where Ben can hide, and I can just disappear into my true identity."


----------



## Elric (Jan 22, 2008)

"Is Grant Industries involved in any of this?  That you know of, at least?"



> Viridian seems a bit poleaxed by Nitro's insight, but when she's done with the portal, she looks at the two.




_Just because you're a witch and I'm a wrestler.  And a famous and good-looking wrestler at that.  Oh well, maybe she won't snap at you quite so quickly next time._


----------



## Victim (Jan 22, 2008)

"Are we just portaling straight there?  It might be nice to set things up on the periphery of the battleground before rushing in," Megan tries to plan for the rescue.  



Then she talks with Sarah and Ben.  "If you're interested in using your abilities to work against supervillains, we might be able to help set you up.  If your information about your dad checks out.  I wouldn't believe what she said either.  The people after you probably want you alive so you can make stuff for them.  That might not be much of an improvement though."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Is Grant Industries involved in any of this?  That you know of, at least?"
> 
> 
> 
> _Just because you're a witch and I'm a wrestler.  And a famous and good-looking wrestler at that.  Oh well, maybe she won't snap at you quite so quickly next time._




"Maybe. I know Asad works for him sometimes."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Are we just portaling straight there?  It might be nice to set things up on the periphery of the battleground before rushing in," Megan tries to plan for the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she talks with Sarah and Ben.  "If you're interested in using your abilities to work against supervillains, we might be able to help set you up.  If your information about your dad checks out.  I wouldn't believe what she said either.  The people after you probably want you alive so you can make stuff for them.  That might not be much of an improvement though."




"They might want me to, but they have no reason to keep Sarah alive very long.  They'll probably torture her to make me work faster. Meanwhile, he helps Sarah to sit up and lean against him.  She remains cuffed, though he is not since he was already bound.   That's the kind of people my dad sells my inventions to.  As for your offer, we'll think about it...But I feel that I've inherited the obligation to personally end my father's evil.  The teens look simultaneously resolute and scared.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 22, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "They might want me to, but they have no reason to keep Sarah alive very long.  They'll probably torture her to make me work faster. Meanwhile, he helps Sarah to sit up and lean against him.  She remains cuffed, though he is not since he was already bound.   That's the kind of people my dad sells my inventions to.  As for your offer, we'll think about it...But I feel that I've inherited the obligation to personally end my father's evil.  The teens look simultaneously resolute and scared.




Hope walks over and looks at them. "You said it yourself. You can't protect her, she can't protect you against these people. Wake up and smell the roses kids. You are in over your heads right now. We can help. Right now, a team is on its way to pick you up. Go with them, they will protect you." her expression softened a little at his resolution. 

"Vengeance doesn't make things better Ben. I know. It's hollow and empty." she said, her voice tinged with grim knowledge. She had followed that path for a time, it gave her nothing back. Her friend and partner was still dead and Faust still breathed. Or whatever passed for breathing anyway in his soul dead body. The irony was biting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 22, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "They might want me to, but they have no reason to keep Sarah alive very long.  They'll probably torture her to make me work faster. Meanwhile, he helps Sarah to sit up and lean against him.  She remains cuffed, though he is not since he was already bound.   That's the kind of people my dad sells my inventions to.  As for your offer, we'll think about it...But I feel that I've inherited the obligation to personally end my father's evil.  The teens look simultaneously resolute and scared.




"Good to hear that you aren't on his side then.  As for your role in helping bring down your dad, I think there is an alternative.  One that has you taking your dad down, and also to help you in your role to help others.  Go with the team to our headquarters.  You can speak with them there, tell them what you know, and they can build a case against your father; one that will stick.  If you don't believe me, take a look at the last newscast.  There are two supervillians that are now apprehended, and a mountain of evidence against them to bring them to justice."

"If you DO decide to help, and want to be more involved, then speaking with our 'higher-ups' might prove to get you started in the right direction.  They have contacts, places, labs, everything to aid in those trying to make a difference.  They can also protect and provide for protection, as you are surely going to need it.  All I ask is that you go there, check it out.  If it fits, then try it out.  If not, then we can't restrain you.  It's simply to protect you, and make sure that Sarah is protected as well."

Wren then moves towards Sarah, healing her as well, in good faith.

Turning back to the others, Wren agrees.  "Taking the time to get a feel for the outer perimeter might not be a bad decision.  In case we need to make a quick exit, as not all of us are privy to such mind boggling speeds of flight.  Whatever we decide, I think it best that I stick by those that would be easier targets for the enemy.  I have a knack for 'being in the right place at the right time' when it comes to protecting allies.  (Deflect, Interpose - Reaction)  Nitro can take the lead, as he's one tough powerhouse."

Wren then snaps his attention back to Sarah, as he looks at her perplexed.  "Asad works for your father?  You know, Asad blew up a compound recently, and kidnapped two scientists, one of which is Ben's father?  How do we get to Asad?  If you know, tell them at the base.  It'll help out"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2008)

A large black van arrives with your usual group of soldiers (Jacboson, Dantoni, Carter, Reyes, and Harriman), dressed in street clothes:  "What are your orders," Jacobson asks


----------



## Victim (Jan 22, 2008)

"Hello," Shooting Star says to the arriving soldiers.  _You would take orders from me?  That's really scary, considering how much I've screwed up my own life._  "Thanks for the other day."  _They must be really brave to fight powered opponents without advanced armor or the like.  Or crazy, but then it'd be hard to survive that without super armor or defensive powers._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 22, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A large black van arrives with your usual group of soldiers (Jacboson, Dantoni, Carter, Reyes, and Harriman), dressed in street clothes:  "What are your orders," Jacobson asks





"Could you take these two kids back to headquarters?" Hope asked. "They're in some pretty deep stuff and we think that the Labyrinth or Barrington might make a go at them." she grinned at the soldier. "They should probably also talk with Mr. Black or Ms. White, I think they have a story to tell."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Hello," Shooting Star says to the arriving soldiers.  _You would take orders from me?  That's really scary, considering how much I've screwed up my own life._  "Thanks for the other day."  _They must be really brave to fight powered opponents without advanced armor or the like.  Or crazy, but then it'd be hard to survive that without super armor or defensive powers._




"No problem.  Any Time."

(They have better than power armor...they have names and are recurring characters, meaning heroic rules not minion rules...plus they are a full PL8)



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "Could you take these two kids back to headquarters?" Hope asked. "They're in some pretty deep stuff and we think that the Labyrinth or Barrington might make a go at them." she grinned at the soldier. "They should probably also talk with Mr. Black or Ms. White, I think they have a story to tell."




"We've been ordered to use the hanger instead of the main base for more temporary interrogation and detention to limit exposure to those who we'd like the option to release back into the world.  May we take them there instead?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 23, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "No problem.  Any Time."
> 
> (They have better than power armor...they have names and are recurring characters, meaning heroic rules not minion rules...plus they are a full PL8)
> 
> ...




"Alright, that'll do until we can sort it out later. This one is empowered somehow and that one, is a bit of a genius, so don't let them manipulate you." she said pointing to Sam and Ben in turn. "I think they're relatively innocent in all this and are certainly in a deal of trouble." she turned to the kids. 

"These guys are with us, they won't hurt you." She introduced the soldiers to the kids. "Tell them your story once they get you to the hanger."

ooc
I hope I'm playing 'the soft spot for kids' thing she has well enough.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Alright, that'll do until we can sort it out later. This one is empowered somehow and that one, is a bit of a genius, so don't let them manipulate you." she said pointing to Sam and Ben in turn. "I think they're relatively innocent in all this and are certainly in a deal of trouble." she turned to the kids.
> 
> "These guys are with us, they won't hurt you." She introduced the soldiers to the kids. "Tell them your story once they get you to the hanger."
> 
> ...




"Fine.  We'll go."  Ben helps Sarah up and the soldiers load them into the van.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Well, that went better than I thought. At least they listened to reason. Maybe....* she shook her head and steeled herself for the fight to come. 

"Vi, are you ready to open the portal?" she asked, turning to the others, looking determined.

_This time, no fire spells._ she thought to herself wryly.


----------



## Victim (Jan 23, 2008)

"Where exactly is this portal opening up?" Megan asks.  "If it opens really close to them, then maybe I could fly there first, set up some stuff, and then you could come through when their attention is on me."

(Now might be a good time to use Master Plan.)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 23, 2008)

Hope looks up, her mind back on task. "Mind if I take a look at the hairs?" Hope asked. "I hope I can get some images of Fine and where he's being held." she looked at the others. "If everyone is willing, I'll let you guys 'see' it as well." she said politely as the air around her glowed, forming into the infinity symbols made of ice and then air. 

"That way, we won't go in blind." she added. "That is if my postcog gift will cooperate,"

ooc
Using ritual to make the same spell she performed when she showed them the evil of Onigumi. It'll take a round or two to complete, but once it does, they can all see the area where Fine is. (If Matt is willing. )


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2008)

"The portal should open across the street from the warehouse where he's being held," Viridian replies, finishing the diagrams.

She hands the little pile of hair to Hope and says, "Sure. I've already seen it though. And be careful, because it has Ben's hair and his father's, so you might get more than you bargained for."

The witch then nods at Megan. "It wouldn't be a bad idea to get a look at them. My scrying was focused on the doctor...I didn't see what kind of security they might have. Just be careful, okay?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2008)

Expanding the area around Dr. Fine, you find that he is working in a lab with a bunch of machines and computers.  A youngish woman with red hair wearing business attire and a man you recognize as Asad are talking to him as he sits at a lab stool.  There is a guard, aparently just an armed mook, out front and a couple other guarding doors on the inside.  All the doors in (there is one in front, one in the back, and a big set of loading doors that are closed up, and have security keypads required to open them.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 23, 2008)

Night has been quiet since she was revived, literally fading into the shadows until the portal is ready. She steps back into view and crosses to the portal.


----------



## Victim (Jan 23, 2008)

"Since you're warning us this time.  And you had better not be doing any freaky empathic stuff."  Megan reluctantly cooperates with Hope's vision.  _She had better not f-ing screw this up._

Hope's vision of the area draws a grudging complement: "That's handy, even better than Optic telling everything to us."  _Maybe we could set up a link between his visor and our computers, if his gear can pick up the stuff he sees though.  That's be even better._

She looks at the layout.  (What kind of interior barriers are between the lab and the outside?)  "If there's just the one guard outside, I should be able aproach using the building as a screen.  Then I set up shots that will cut open each door, and have followups ready to go through the holes and take out the people inside.  Everything should go off within a seconds of each other, plus you guys can emerge at that time.  If something goes wrong, I ought to be able to run away.  If not, you're basically right across the street."

_Nightweaver has been taken out more than me now.  That sucks._  Megan turns to Night and says, "Maybe someone sneaky could back me up?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (What kind of interior barriers are between the lab and the outside?)




None.  It seems they have just set up in a standard rented warehouse.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 23, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Since you're warning us this time.  And you had better not be doing any freaky empathic stuff."  Megan reluctantly cooperates with Hope's vision.  _She had better not f-ing screw this up._
> 
> Hope's vision of the area draws a grudging complement: "That's handy, even better than Optic telling everything to us."  _Maybe we could set up a link between his visor and our computers, if his gear can pick up the stuff he sees though.  That's be even better._




Hope grinned a little. "Well, now you know why the Feds, cops and AEGIS think I'm so useful. Postcognition might not be exactly common, but when you can cast a spell to let others 'see' what you've seen, it helps solve really nasty crimes. The bad part is, it's not always reliable, the visions I mean.  I just had a feeling it might show us something since Vi got something out of these things." she shook her head. "I'm sorry about the empathic stuff last time. I was irate, tired and well. I'm sorry," she said quietly, genuinely regretful. 




			
				Victim said:
			
		

> She looks at the layout.  (What kind of interior barriers are between the lab and the outside?)  "If there's just the one guard outside, I should be able aproach using the building as a screen.  Then I set up shots that will cut open each door, and have followups ready to go through the holes and take out the people inside.  Everything should go off within a seconds of each other, plus you guys can emerge at that time.  If something goes wrong, I ought to be able to run away.  If not, you're basically right across the street."
> 
> _Nightweaver has been taken out more than me now.  That sucks._  Megan turns to Night and says, "Maybe someone sneaky could back me up?"




"That sounds good, but remember, the set up of the guards and Fine might change." she growled a little. "If Assad is there, then Fine might be working with the Labyrinth of his own free will." she scowled darkly. "Assume that they are all enemies and knock them all out. Once they're secure, then we can sort out who is innocent and who isn't."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 23, 2008)

Wren thinks on this for a while, and turns to Viridian.  "You think that there is a chance that you could open multiple doorways?  If so, then the outside guard would not even be a threat.  Have three doorways, one for each set of doors, and we can split up, enter through the three entryways, and surprise the guards easily.  Or does it not work that way?"

Wren doesn't know the limits of her spells, but he's thinking out loud.  If there was a chance to all enter through those three entryways, then it would be a good chance to surprise the enemies.  They would be surrounded.

"Does that doorway work both ways?  In other words, if you created a doorway with the front door, and we waited until that guard stepped through it, would he end up here instead?"


----------



## Victim (Jan 23, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope grinned a little. "Well, now you know why the Feds, cops and AEGIS think I'm so useful. Postcognition might not be exactly common, but when you can cast a spell to let others 'see' what you've seen, it helps solve really nasty crimes. The bad part is, it's not always reliable, the visions I mean.  I just had a feeling it might show us something since Vi got something out of these things." she shook her head. "I'm sorry about the empathic stuff last time. I was irate, tired and well. I'm sorry," she said quietly, genuinely regretful.




"Oh.  So it's not real time?"  Shooting Star comments, sounding disapointed.  "We all do things we regret.  With practice though, you can learn to keep a better separation between your anger and your power," she says, operating under the assumption that Hope is fairly new to her powers.  _I don't regret that I disagreed with you though._



> "That sounds good, but remember, the set up of the guards and Fine might change." she growled a little. "If Assad is there, then Fine might be working with the Labyrinth of his own free will." she scowled darkly. "Assume that they are all enemies and knock them all out. Once they're secure, then we can sort out who is innocent and who isn't."




"No.  I wasn't even planning on attacking the guards directly; I can slag their weapons.  If the people move, my initial shots will probably be trash, yes.  Now that I've seen them though, the tracking should work."

At Wren's questions, Megan shakes her head.  "I don't think she can do more than one, right?  You should write a faq for the portals, since we all have or had tons of questions about it."

"If the portal is opening right across the street, I don't think most of you will have a problem getting in quickly from that spot.  Viridian might need a hand though.  So do you want me to fly there quickly to set things up for when you come through the portal?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Oh.  So it's not real time?"  Shooting Star comments, sounding disapointed.  "We all do things we regret.  With practice though, you can learn to keep a better separation between your anger and your power," she says, operating under the assumption that Hope is fairly new to her powers.  _I don't regret that I disagreed with you though._




"Postcognition means 'Past Sight', I see the past, the echoes of what was, the faded whispers in the autumn wind and everything that goes with it. Emotions, memories, the last thoughts and feelings of the dead are what I normally 'see'. What you saw in that vision I gave you last night? I see something like that and worse on a weekly basis. "It's part of the price that goes with my power and it's an ongoing learning experience." Hope looked haunted for a moment, before visably shaking herself back to the present. 

"Postcognition is a notoriously unpredictable gift and for me, it's even more unpredictable when I'm emotional or exhausted." her expression was grim. "I just don't know why I'm suddenly developing new facets of my power like the solid air. I haven't.... Not in a few years anyway."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 24, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "If the portal is opening right across the street, I don't think most of you will have a problem getting in quickly from that spot.  Viridian might need a hand though.  So do you want me to fly there quickly to set things up for when you come through the portal?"




Wren shakes his head.  "No, nobody goes alone anymore.  Not when there are threats like this one.  We can assume that with their tech, and background, that place has more than we can see with a naked eye.  Star, I will accompany you initially.  The others get ready to go in.  That way, should something happen to you, unexpected, then at least you would have someone at hand and ready to aid.  Otherwise, the others would be too far behind to help.  If Nightweaver would be your better choice, then it's understandable.  I only offer because protection is my forte and I have some flying capability, in case that's needed."

Wren will go with what Star has to offer.  It's time to get down to some action...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren shakes his head.  "No, nobody goes alone anymore.  Not when there are threats like this one.  We can assume that with their tech, and background, that place has more than we can see with a naked eye.  Star, I will accompany you initially.  The others get ready to go in.  That way, should something happen to you, unexpected, then at least you would have someone at hand and ready to aid.  Otherwise, the others would be too far behind to help.  If Nightweaver would be your better choice, then it's understandable.  I only offer because protection is my forte and I have some flying capability, in case that's needed."
> 
> Wren will go with what Star has to offer.  It's time to get down to some action...




Hope considered.... "Nightweaver, Star and Wren will be our first wave." she looked at the vision. 

"I'm assuming that there is something nasty behind that key-coded door. Be careful there. Vi, myself and Nitro will be the second wave." she looked at all of them. "Don't trust anything in there. Like I said before, assume everything and everyone in that place is the enemy. Act accordingly, with caution."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2008)

Viridian waits for a lull, then answers Star and the other questions quickly...

"Actually, I can make more than one portal at a time, and they are two way, but we can't sucker people easily, because you have to open the door to make the connection...see, my foot's in this door now...so it's not like they could open a closed door and wind up here before they knew it."

She takes a deep breath.

"Second wave, got it."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2008)

ooc:
Sorry about making the edits, I kept the gist of it the same though, wanted to make it clearer..... 

IC:
"Better to Blitz them quickly," Hope conceeded and looked at Wren and Star. "Can either of you do a dazzle attack? Something that can blind them like a flash bang?" 

"I was thinking that Nightweaver could go in, blanket the area in darkness, then lift it and somebody flick off the flash. That will confuse and blind them, making it easier to subdue without causing as much damage." she grinned at them a little.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 24, 2008)

"Fine." Nightweaver says, obvious irritation in her voice.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope looked in Nightweaver's direction, guiltily remembering that the other superhero just got herself knocked out. "Oh damn. I'm sorry Nightweaver. I should have asked if you felt up to this after you got knocked out." she said, her voice sounding guilty and ashamed. She had simply assumed that once Wren healed her, she'd be okay, and then there was the matter of convincing the kids.... 

_Next time, be more aware of you team mate's condition...._ she scolded herself.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 24, 2008)

A brief, but noticeable, look of anger crosses the darkness controller's face, the shadows in the room growing longer for a moment _ . o {calm!}_ 

 "Let's go.  is all she says, unconsiously releasing the room's darkness to it's normal level.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2008)

Viridian goes up to Nightweaver...a little cautiously.

"Hey," she says quietly. "Sarah's got powers, and she knocked herself out too. In fact, that and your shadow bonds were the main reason we managed to subdue them. I'm really glad you came along. If'd been by myself..."

She shrugs.

"I'm just glad you came too."


----------



## Victim (Jan 24, 2008)

"I can do the blinding attack.  Let's get this over with."  _It sounds like we're rushing in instead of preparing the battleground.  Not using cheap tricks might be one reason why I'm getting hurt so much more._


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope nods. "Good," she said. If Star hadn't been able to do the dazzle attack, she would have switched things around so that she would go. She looked at the others. "I know you think this is probably a pretty lousy idea, but the Feds use this tactic all the time in situations like this, to great effect, although we generally use flash bangs and heavily armed teams instead of empowered assault." she chuckled.

"If you can't go in quietly. Go in very loud, very bright and fast." she quipped. "Once you've done the blinding attack, Nightweaver and Wren can move in with binding attacks."

She stood, the infinity symbols disappearing into thin air. "Alright. Let's go,"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 24, 2008)

Wren is ready to go in now.  He will have his Deflect power trigger-ready, to deflect any attacks on the two women.  Should they come unknowingly.  Otherwise, when he gets there, he will then use his snare attack to disable the guard.  Snare +11 to hit, Invisible, Tethered so that he can drag the guard towards him if need be..


----------



## Elric (Jan 24, 2008)

Nitro goes along with any plan.  He's already has his amazing flash of insight for the day (week, even) and it took a lot of effort.  He does have an area attack by using Shockwave, which might prove valuable.

(OOC: and his player has a lot of homework )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 25, 2008)

Vi opens the portal, and Star, Nightweaver, and Wren jump through, exiting across the street (Vi didn't really specify anything other than across the street, so I'll say a side door into an alley)  Star takes a roundabout route from there to get on top of the warehouse, setting up a number of plasma balls to attack.

Wren casually steps out and heads across the street, and with a wave of his hand completely binds the guard in a cocoon of force, while Nightweaver teleports into  a shadow next to the warehouse.

Star's plasma balls blow down the doors, and Nightweaver and Starhit those inside with ight and blinding light and darkness in rapid succession.

The guards inside are blinded, as is Fine and the woman, though Asad is unharmed.  

The guards can't really do anything, and Fine ducks under a table.  The woman seems to have another sense, and tries to seize control of Wren's mind, but his is extremely strong-willed, and she doesn't even get all that close.  Asad, however, doesn't seem to be able to see in the dark, and can't attack, but he does shout some kind of incantation.  None of those already there can understand it.  The guards scream in pain as they grow and their skin turns red and their faces deform.  They grown horns and their eyes begin to grow red.

Meanwhile the second wave appears across the street in the same place, only to notice the bad guys have a second wave as well, and a woman in red leather and two very large, muscular men start running across the street.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 25, 2008)

Wren goes into defensive mode, noting that his hunch was correct, they had other defenses that they could not have known about.  The guards turning into hellish demons was a nice touch, as he takes a note of where Asad was.  Wren's attention is brought to the woman, who is trying to invade his mind.  Speaking into his com link, he warns the others, "The woman has mind control powers, but not enough to get to me.  Be careful."

With that, he decides to take her out of the equation.  He fires a blast of cosmic energy straight at her, hoping to knock her out of her own senses, the old fashioned way.  (Blast +11 to hit, PL11, Autofire +1, Penetrating 3, Affects insubstantial if needed)

OOC - So, should we be rolling initiative?  Not real sure, but there's his action...


----------



## Raylis (Jan 25, 2008)

Nightweaver throws another globe of darkness around Asad, and heads toward the table Dr. Fine is cowering under.


----------



## Victim (Jan 25, 2008)

(What targets inside aren't covered with darkness?  For that matter, are any of us in the darkness too?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 25, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (What targets inside aren't covered with darkness?  For that matter, are any of us in the darkness too?)




It covers the entire warehouse.  It is a 250 foot radius.  This also means that there is no reason for Nightweaver to use it again this round.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 25, 2008)

double postie


----------



## Elric (Jan 25, 2008)

Is Nitro anywhere nearby?  If so, Nitro shockwaves the women with wings/muscular men and uses Move-by Action to try to stay out of line of sight of mind control lady.


----------



## Victim (Jan 26, 2008)

Megan carefully backs out of the warehouse, calling "I can't see."  _Too many of us; too many different styles and abilities.  What a screw up.  Maybe they'll run out of the darkened area so they can see too.  I can beat that._  Shooting Star throws out a line of plasma into the air above the warehouse, setting them to strike those leaving the building - except for her allies and Dr. Fine.

_Why are those people running towards a battle?  Are they reporters?  I guess anyone can be a reporter now; take a video on the right kind of phone and then stick on youtube.  Time for crowd control._  "Hey, can you leave the area for a little bit.  In a safe and orderly fashion," she yells.  _I guess that works - not as good as a real hero, but it should get the idea across.  The last time I asked people to evacuate a battleground, they ended up getting guns and shooting me.

-------------------------------------------
Move Action: leave the warehouse and hover above a nearby rooftop.  Stealth +10 to make it more difficult to pinpoint her location by hearing alone.

Standard: Plasma Orbs on Triggers to attack the first enemy to leave the warehouse.  Attack +14

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 5), Penetrating 3 (4/rank, +3)
Triggered 2 (any trigger), Reversible (on latent triggers, not for undoing effects), Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise

Attack: 31

Def: 23/15.  T: +9.  Fine.  HP 2._


----------



## Raylis (Jan 26, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It covers the entire warehouse.  It is a 250 foot radius.  This also means that there is no reason for Nightweaver to use it again this round.




 OOC: um, I thought we were doing a "turn off the lights-turn in the lights" attack off the bat i.e. flood the area with darkness, cancel the darkness and flood it with a dazzle attacK?  the second globe would be just around asad and not the entire room so he can't see but everyone else can...unless I'm mistaken about the plan?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 26, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: um, I thought we were doing a "turn off the lights-turn in the lights" attack off the bat i.e. flood the area with darkness, cancel the darkness and flood it with a dazzle attacK?  the second globe would be just around asad and not the entire room so he can't see but everyone else can...unless I'm mistaken about the plan?





ooc:
That was the first part of the attack, so that the guards and people would be confused, disoriented, making it easier to subdue them without killing. The second part was essentially knock everyone that isn't us out, bind them with whatever powers we got (or duct tape if we're feeling tired....), grab em and go through a portal to the Trust hanger where we can sort em out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

Init Order:

Nightweaver
Woman in Business Attire
Nitro
Woman in Red
Big Guys With Woman In Red
Hope
Demon Guards
Viridian
Shooting Star
Wren
Asad


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nightweaver gets to where Fine is hiding (and yeah, throwing extra darkness at Asad wont add anything.  

(In fact, throwing darkness at an individual without filling a room is unlikely to be effective at all, since they can just move out of the darkness control effect, and because your darkenss control can't have its radius reduced at will.  You also can't attach the darkness to an individual.  You could, however, take an AP on darkness control thats a visual dazzle (descriptor: surrounded by darkness) linked to darkness control 1 (with the attack only +0 extra) to create darkness around him in a 5 foot radius.  It has to be dazzle because your target should get a save)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope sees the lady in red and the two thugs and automatically assumes that they are the backup to the bad guys in the warehouse, just as they are the backup to their own team mates.

Still in the shadows across the street, her eyes and hair bleed white. She rushes forward, arms splayed out as she focuses the supernatural wind that is ever present around her. 

A howling wind erupts from her, laced with the same electric fire that envelopes her like a weird cloak and races towards the lady in red and the thugs.

*No killing.... Well, if that's what they want.... Then nothing says I can't embaress these guys.* she thought, wryly.....


ooc
Using Precise Air control to lift the lady in red and the bad guys onto the tallest roof she can find or a moving dump truck filled with gravel or a moving trash barge etc.... whichever is most appropriate and embaressing for them.

If she can, she'll use her powers to strip the bad guys of their clothes and weapons. They can't rightly fight well baring all to the world....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

The woman in business attire reaches into Nightweaver's mind (must spend a hero point to not be mind controlled)

Nitro claps his hands together and blasts a shockwave after the enemy reinforcements.  causing them to stumble as they run, but not harming them very much (bruises all around).

The woman turns around and tries runs at him, dodging cars and striking him with her whip which snaps harmlessly off his tough skin. "You want a piece of me, you big idiot?," she taunts.

The other reeinforcements follow her, moving towards your second wave.  they leap into the air, one trying to smash Nitro and instead smashing a big hole in the ground next to him , and the other bashing Hope in the forehead with both hands and throwing her into the brick building she is directly in front of so hard that she seriously damages the wall. (Stunned, 2 bruises).  He then grabs her with one hand by the collar, pulls her forward a bit, and then punches her with his other hand again, this time bashing her through the wall entirely (2 more bruises, staggered, stunned, HP spent for reroll to avoid unconscious, he takes a fatigue).

The demon guards, no longer blinded, spring into action, and their bodies become partially wreathed in flames. (it seems their physical abilities are independent of their original forms.  In fact, its not clear that the original guards aren't dead at this point)

One jumps, aided by wings unfolded from his back, and tries to bash Nightweaver, but she dodges him.  He does, however, break the desk that Fine was hiding under in half, and lighting it ablaze.  The light of the flames are enough that Asad probably can target Nightweaver.

The other two fly out of the building, one trying to grab Star unsuccessfully, and the other breathes fire at Wren, and fortunately no one is near enough to also get hit.  He dives away, rolling and landing on his feet.  The flames he does not avoid burn themselves out harmlessly on his force field.

Its Viridian's turn.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope sees stars for a moment, but then quickly regains her senses, finding herself on top of the rubble. She's bruised, hurt... And more importantly pissed. 


_I tried to be nice. Tried to be gentle. Tried to be merciful. What does it get me? A concussion. Wheatie boxes my ass. I'd rather be alive than in a tomb._ she rants to herself as she gathers her power again, aiming for the guy who nearly killed her. 

She grins to herself as she unleashes the power within.... Hopefully to devestating results.

ooc
Okay.... Then she's going to use the hail attack, using her Sense air flow to target the bad-guys. Once that's done, she'll go in with the lightening.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope sees stars for a moment, but then quickly regains her senses, finding herself halfway buried in rubble.
> 
> "Screw this," she snarls, using her Precise Air Control to lob the rubble at the bad guys, using all of her supernatural strength to do so.




(The rubble throwing won't do much damage. Your lightning and hail attacks are much, much, better)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (The rubble throwing won't do much damage. Your lightning and hail attacks are much, much, better)




ooc
No problem, edited to fix. She's using the blown away ability to get the rubble off her, she'll aim for the bad-guys. But that's after she's started the hail attack.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> No problem, edited to fix. She's using the blown away ability to get the rubble off her, she'll aim for the bad-guys. But that's after she's started the hail attack.




She's on top of the rubble, not underneath, so she doesn't need to unbury herself.  Remember also that due to the staggered condition she can only take a half action a round, so it will take all her actions to take a move action to stand up.  She can attack without standing up, though she gets an AC penalty.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She's on top of the rubble, not underneath, so she doesn't need to unbury herself.  Remember also that due to the staggered condition she can only take a half action a round, so it will take all her actions to take a move action to stand up.  She can attack without standing up, though she gets an AC penalty.




ooc
Alright.... Didn't realize. She'll play dead, then get him with the hail attack lying prone. Since the hail attack is indirect, he'll hopefully think that the attack is caused by either Vi or Nitro, giving her a chance to recover from staggered.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Alright.... Didn't realize. She'll play dead, then get him with the hail attack lying prone. Since the hail attack is indirect, he'll hopefully think that the attack is caused by either Vi or Nitro, giving her a chance to recover from staggered.




(Indirect =/= Subtle.  You can't do it while playing dead, unless you want top spend a hero point, but that is probably not worth it.  Stun lasts a round, or you can spend an HP to get rid of it.  Staggered, otoh, only gets a check after an hour.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2008)

Aghast at the pounding Hope's taking, Viridian raises her left hand in a mystic gesture and moves it in a widdershins arc. "Like the titans, like the father of wolves, I bind you with chains of thought. I bind you with chains of shadow. I bind you. I bind you!"

Chains of black iron erupt from every shadowy corner, from every hidden nook and cranny, each one tipped with a rough hewn manacle that snaps like a thing alive, trying to grab arms, wrists, legs...anything it can fit around. A river of snapping, jingling chains surges through the men assaulting Hope, though Viridian tries to catch as many as she can.

(Chains of Thought! Shapeable Area Bind. DC 21. She'll shape the area to get the ones attacking Hope at the very least...and as many more as she can without hitting friendlies.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aghast at the pounding Hope's taking, Viridian raises her left hand in a mystic gesture and moves it in a widdershins arc. "Like the titans, like the father of wolves, I bind you with chains of thought. I bind you with chains of shadow. I bind you. I bind you!"
> 
> Chains of black iron erupt from every shadowy corner, from every hidden nook and cranny, each one tipped with a rough hewn manacle that snaps like a thing alive, trying to grab arms, wrists, legs...anything it can fit around. A river of snapping, jingling chains surges through the men assaulting Hope, though Viridian tries to catch as many as she can.
> 
> (Chains of Thought! Shapeable Area Bind. DC 21. She'll shape the area to get the ones attacking Hope at the very least...and as many more as she can without hitting friendlies.)




(The joy of shapable is that there is never any risk of hitting friendlies)

Viridian' wave of flying chains and shackles completely bind the woman in red and one one the two big guys, and chains up the two flying demons, one enough to cause him to crash and get hit by a car, throwing him a bit and wrecking the front of the car and lighting it on fire (injury, 2 bruises, bound, the other one is entangled)

Meanwhile, Star's plasma orbs go chasing the one that had attacked her (the first to leave the warehouse), but they fail to wound him.  He seems to be immune to fire.

Wren aims his force ring, but cannot see the woman in the darkness, since he cannot see in the dark. 

Asad points his hand at Nightweaver whom he now can see.  She feels herself weakening, and the darkness disappears, but she manages to shrug off the other effects (Nullify Linked To Stun)

Wren can now see the woman, and blasts her with his ring, keeping the beam on her for a good long time.  It blasts her across the room (staggered, stunned, 1 bruise).  She bounces off a wall, but her force field protects her from that.


----------



## Victim (Jan 28, 2008)

"Sh-!!"   Megan curses as burning monsters resist her powers and then attack.  _I won't let it get me!  Better do something useful before flying away though._   Dodging past her attacker, she zooms into the now (somewhat) illuminated warehouse and picks out a target.  _Mentalist?  Vulnerable:_ Zzzt!  She sprays down the woman with high energy plasma bursts during her flight through the building, exiting via one of the other doors that was blasted down.  Then she'll climb vertically.

_Best not to fly too quickly.  I want to stay ahead of this thing, but not get so far away that it just waits around for me or attacks someone else. And it's not flying so well right now.  Wreck it with a tricky manuever if it chases?  And shouldn't someone do something about the flaming car accident?  Maybe I - no, I'm not getting close to it on purpose._  She'll pause at altitude and speak quickly into the comm: "Can't touch the monsters.  There's a car accident."  

-----------------------------------------------

Move Action:  fly through the building, fly to ~1000 ft

Moveby Action: Standard Action:  Plasma Orbs on the business woman.  Attack +9.  Defensive Attack +-5.

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 4), Penetrating 3
 Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise

Attack Roll: 25

Def: 28/15. T: +9. Fine. HP 2.


----------



## Elric (Jan 28, 2008)

"I do want a piece of you, clumsy chica.  And a piece I'll take.  But maybe you can free yourself first.  This doesn't seem sporting."  

With that, Nitro brushes his hair back, poses as if for a camera, and then delivers a precise stunning blow to the head of the bound big warrior near him, aimed at taking the guy out without seriously hurting him.

(Nitro nonlethal coup de grace's bound big warrior next to him-that's 19 damage since a cdg is an auto-critical, and if that deals damage then he has to make a DC 29 Fort save or he's knocked out).

(OOC: if I can use Takedown Attack after delivering a coup de grace, use that and a 5-foot step to go after the other muscular man in the area too.)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Indirect =/= Subtle.  You can't do it while playing dead, unless you want top spend a hero point, but that is probably not worth it.  Stun lasts a round, or you can spend an HP to get rid of it.  Staggered, otoh, only gets a check after an hour.)




ooc
Alright, spend a hero point to get rid of the Stun. Spending another hero point (from being out of the action for around to create a strong enough wind to blow out the flames on the car.

IC
Hope raises her head weakly, unable to move as pain courses through her battered body. She sees Star being chased by a demon thing and growls softly. Demons... 

_Fire is opposed to water, fire is opposed to ice._ she thinks, preparing to attack the thing, but clenches her fist as she sees the demon crash into the car, setting it ablaze. She hated demons and necromancers, but the need to protect the innocent was greater than that. She gathered her power and gently let it go, to surround the car and it's occupant, hoping to extinguish the flames......

"Star.... if it's immune to plasma, it's probably vulnerable to water." she whispers painfully into the comm.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Alright, spend a hero point to get rid of the Stun. Spending another hero point (from being out of the action for around to create a strong enough wind to blow out the flames on the car.
> 
> IC
> ...




As I have said before, you only get a hero point for being taken down if you are brought to unconscious or dying, and even then only after the fight.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2008)

ooc:
Alright, as she sees the car, she'll use her create Ice or Create Solid Air to extinguish the flames. As soon as they are out, she'll dismiss them, for fear of harming the occupant of the car.  She'll do it prone, as she can't get up. 

Once she takes care of the car, she figure something out to help Star, seeing as how the demons might be vulnerable to ice........


----------



## Raylis (Jan 29, 2008)

Nightweaver ducks under the demon's reaching grasp, grabbing Dr. Fine's arm and taking both of them to the alley where the portal appeared,  "Objective Complete, I have Dr. Fine. Let's move.  she says through the comm.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2008)

Nightweaver grabs Fine, who suddenly grabs her back and shocks her with some kind of electrical device in a ring.  She shrugs it off, and is able to force him to teleport with her (he fails his save to not come with).  They materialize in the alley across the street.  She reports her relative success over the commlink.

The woman in business attire shrugs off her injuries and pulls herself up, pushing herself to run out the back door (HP to Wren for WIBA's use of Fiat, Fatigue for WIBA for an extra action).  There is a parking lot out back, and she stops by a motorcycle.

Nitro turns away form the bound woman and sucker-punches the big bound man instead, then moving on to try to take the other one down too.  The man turns his attention away from Hope for a moment and turns in time to absorb Nitro's blow.

The woman in red twists and contorts herself out of the chains (gets Fatigue, extra effort for +2 on escape artist to make it)

The man who soaked Nitro's punch turns back to Hope, kicks her in the head, bouncing her off the back wall of the room (KO, 2 more bruises, HP to reroll, no effect), and turns back to try to hit Nitro, who deflects the blow.

The bound demon in the street spends the round breaking out of his bonds, sending molten metal flying everywhere.  

The flying demon seems to be patrolling the area above the warehouse (held action)

The one in the warehouse takes to the air and blasts Viridian and Nitro with his firey breath.  Viridian's force field protects her, but Nitro is surprised to actually be harmed (1 injury, 1 bruise)

Viridian is up (action by Wren also needed to finish round)


----------



## Elric (Jan 29, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The man who soaked Nitro's punch turns back to Hope, kicks her in the head, bouncing her off the back wall of the room (KO, 2 more bruises, HP to reroll, no effect), and turns back to try to hit Nitro, who deflects the blow.




Nitro would have totally interposed that hit on Hope, assuming he was in range to do so.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro would have totally interposed that hit on Hope, assuming he was in range to do so.




(He's not, as the three of them are basically in a line.  He cant interpose for Hope, bc hope is directly across the bad guy from him (thats how I had thought of and described it. OTOH, would Nitro have anticipated it and moved in such a way as to set up a potential Interpose?  If so, he can have it.)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2008)

"Trapped bystander," Hope rasps into the comm. "Wren, you're needed out here," she said, pain coursing through her body. "Can't do much," 

Her eyes flick to the man fighting Nitro and she does her best to help, using her Conjure Ice ability to encase the man in Ice.


----------



## Elric (Jan 29, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (He's not, as the three of them are basically in a line.  He cant interpose for Hope, bc hope is directly across the bad guy from him (thats how I had thought of and described it. OTOH, would Nitro have anticipated it and moved in such a way as to set up a potential Interpose?  If so, he can have it.)




I think he would have- after all, Nitro specifically just didn't hit the bound woman in red; he would have thought of the fact that the villains might not be so chivalrous.  _I_ didn't think to say it in advance, but that's because I didn't even know that the layout was such that Nitro was close to the second guy/Hope until you posted all the actions for the round (and one can only think of so many conditionals to write into a post).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> I think he would have- after all, Nitro specifically just didn't hit the bound woman in red; he would have thought of the fact that the villains might not be so chivalrous.  _I_ didn't think to say it in advance, but that's because I didn't even know that the layout was such that Nitro was close to the second guy/Hope until you posted all the actions for the round (and one can only think of so many conditionals to write into a post).




Alright then.  Unfortunately, this guy is a Mini-Hulk on a Full Power Attack Rampage, so Nitro takes a 17 damage hit.  Since Nitro probably knows this, having seen how ridiculously damaging these guys punches are, I'll say he's using Ult Toughness here, but still takes a bruise.


----------



## Elric (Jan 29, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Alright then.  Unfortunately, this guy is a Mini-Hulk on a Full Power Attack Rampage, so Nitro takes a 17 damage hit.  Since Nitro probably knows this, having seen how ridiculously damaging these guys punches are, I'll say he's using Ult Toughness here, but still takes a bruise.




(He still has to hit Nitro with the attack.  Was he using AAA or something?  Can Nitro tell?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> (He still has to hit Nitro with the attack.  Was he using AAA or something?  Can Nitro tell?)




He rolled high.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 29, 2008)

*4HP - Defense +9, Toughness +13*

Taking a note on the motorcycles make and model, as well as if he can see the license plate, (Editic Memory), Wren hears the call for aid.  "On my way.  Woman inside is running away out the back parking lot."

As Wren exits the building, flying out of the warehouse, he surveys the scene.  When he sees the car, its obvious damage and flames, he rushes to the aid of whomever is trapped inside.  He instantly proceeds to open the door, (SuperStrength for Total STR of 19, using HP to make sure that he can open the door if needed) and then proceeds to remove the passengers from the car, and out of harms way.  He will use his Interpose as much as needed, and rely on his Deflect, which he will set this round to be triggered on any attacks on the innocents.  

Actions: Fly to car, open door and remove the passengers if they need help being evacuated or simply create objects to provide them an escape route to safety.  HP will be used to either 1) open car door if strength is not enough, 2)extra action to set his Deflect power to be triggered on any and all attacks to the innocents, 3)use extra action to create objects, PL8 for a 'hallway' corridor that will lead them out of harms way and to safety.

EDIT - He has interpose, so he can guide them to safety, and block any attacks on them as well, if allowable.  He simply wants to evacuate the people, as they don't have super powers to prevent them from getting killed.   Deflect Rank 9, +9 to Block modifier, includes all ranged and mental attacks, up to 90' of ranged Deflect allowed, Force Field 7, Impervious +7)


----------



## Victim (Jan 29, 2008)

Amending her plan slightly, Megan "runs" down the WIBA after flying through the warehouse.  

(Same plan, even if she isn't stunned.  What's another 100 ft or so of move when she has thousands unused right now?    Plenty for jinking around, I guess.)

Sky:  "It usually doesn't work like that," she replies to Hope.  _Idiot. They're creating fire; they're not made of it.  Intense heat + water -> steam -> scalding.  Which won't bother them at all and really hurts me.  Besides, I already tried it on White Knight and it didn't work._


----------



## Elric (Jan 29, 2008)

Nitro step in front and takes the kick meant for Hope.  _Not so bad.

Ouch!  What’s with all of the ‘shoot Nitro with fire’ stuff recently?  Has word of my Flaming Dragon Punch not gotten around?_

Nitro turns to the other big man.

“If that’s the best you’ve got, there’s no hope against me
To borrow a phrase from Muhammad Ali,
I float like a butterfly and sting like a bee
Your hands can’t hit what your eyes can’t see.”

With that, Nitro does a front flip over the muscular man, then nimbly springs back over the guy’s head as he turns around, hopefully catching him with a rock hard right straight to the face as he tries to turn for the second time.

(Nitro regenerates the Bruise from physical damage.  Acrobatic Bluff to feint as a move action at +12- total comes to 15, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1476419/, opposed by best of Sense Motive/Acrobatics, then attack- if he’s fooled by Acrobatic Bluff, Power Attack for 4.  If he’s not fooled by Acrobatic Bluff, no Power Attack.  Assuming he’s not fooled, total=14: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1476421/).

Nitro looks over at the woman in red.  “Not bad.  I bet you play a mean game of Twister.  Name’s Johnny Nitro.  You’ve probably seen me on TV.  Say, are you doing anything tonight, say around 9 pm?”


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Amending her plan slightly, Megan "runs" down the WIBA after flying through the warehouse.
> 
> (Same plan, even if she isn't stunned.  What's another 100 ft or so of move when she has thousands unused right now?    Plenty for jinking around, I guess.)
> 
> Sky:  "It usually doesn't work like that," she replies to Hope.  _Idiot. They're creating fire; they're not made of it.  Intense heat + water -> steam -> scalding.  Which won't bother them at all and really hurts me.  Besides, I already tried it on White Knight and it didn't work._




IC
"Opposing forces.... Magic is not science. Fire is opposed to water and ice, wind to earth. Elements...." Hope's nearly inaudible pain-filled voice faltered as the wold seemed to cave in around her.

_Concussion. Maybe broken bones....._ she thought, eerily calm. It hurt.... It hurt to much to be afraid. Death didn't scare her anymore. It never did really. It was too often a release for those she stood for, not something to be feared. Living hurt more than death. She clung to consciousness, that sheer stubborness that she was so well known for kicking in, an instinctive knee-jerk reaction. 

"We got fine.... Everyone..... Out.... Can't..." she struggled to focus past the pain, to channel the pain and the energy it created into supernatural-strength. An old trick... A nasty trick.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2008)

_ . o O {What are they doing, we're not here to fight the labyrinth we're here for Fine! Does _everyone_ have demons? This is turning out to be a bad movie_}

"We're here to rescue you, Fine, unless you want to keeping working for the Labyrinth."  Nightweaver says rather crossly to the doctor, keeping a firm grip on him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 30, 2008)

Just need Viridian.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

Viridian turns to face the woman in red and the other burly man. She inhales and murmurs under her breath. A dozen whispering voices seem to pick up the siblant sounds of her voice...half-heard, never quite understandable.

She then locks eyes with the two villains, and although nothing physically changes, suddenly Viridian seems to loom large over them both...the rest of the world curving away behind her while she expands to dominate the whole of their vision. Her anger storms out in waves, pushing dust and paper outwards away from her and igniting primitive, atavistic fear .

Though to most her voice is angry, but otherwise normal...to those in the grip of her spell, her words seem to boom like thunder.

*"You are dealing with forces you cannot predict...cannot control...cannot comprehend. Do not tempt my wrath! The wicked will be punished! The wrong, righted! Stand now and be judged!"*

(Emotion Control, DC 21, burst area effect including the aforementioned baddies, but positioned not to affect any allies. Inspiring fear towards Thessaly.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 31, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian turns to face the woman in red and the other burly man. She inhales and murmurs under her breath. A dozen whispering voices seem to pick up the siblant sounds of her voice...half-heard, never quite understandable.
> 
> She then locks eyes with the two villains, and although nothing physically changes, suddenly Viridian seems to loom large over them both...the rest of the world curving away behind her while she expands to dominate the whole of their vision. Her anger storms out in waves, pushing dust and paper outwards away from her and igniting primitive, atavistic fear .
> 
> ...




The woman in red and the standing minihulk are clearly affected, and prepare to run away.

Star flies towards the WIBA, and sends numerous plasma blasts at her, lightly wounding her but not stopping her (1 bruise)

Wren pries open the door and pulls out a woman and her young  son, just as another car turns a corner and hits this one, knocking it into the next lane, and causing a chain reaction on both sides as the cars keep coming.  Wren manages to mostly get them aside, even as a car actually hits him and is deflected (Impervious for the win).

Asad presses some buttons on the laptop that Fine was using, and then runs towards the parking lot.

Nightweaver tries to reason with fine, who she can now tell has almost certainly been mind-controlled.  She manages to pin him though, and keep his ring from touching her.

The woman in business attire jumps on the motorcycle and speeds away.

Nitro taunts the already-frightened baddies, and jumps behind the minihulk, slugging him as he turns around.  However, it does not seem to bother him overly much (1 bruise...close, missed by 4).

The woman in read, deathly scared of Viridian and confused at Nitro's boastful flirting, can;t think of a snappy comeback and jumps into a damaged car, pulling a gun and urging the driver to turn around and go.

The minihulk that just got hit makes a huge leap, over the building and a couple blocks on.

Hope is a bit relived that no one is about to finish her off, and summons up a hail storm (she did not specify a target, but she can hit the fire demon hovering above the warehouse with it without hitting any team mates or innocents.  He gets caught in the storm of sudden hail, and, slowed by Viridian's chains, can't avoid it, and crashes onto the roof, where he continues to be pounded by hail.  The demon's hold on the body is lost, and it morphs back into the guard, who seems to be dead.

The other two demons seem to have no fear, however, and continue to attack.  One dematerializes and reappears behind Shooting Star, high in the air, and grabs her, pressing his flaming body against her.  Miraculously, her tough body is not harmed, but he does pin her.

The other demon tries another pass at breathing fire on Hope, Nitro, and Viridian.  NItro manages to avoid it entirely, but Hope and Viridian get pretty badly burned (1 bruise, 1 injury, both stunned)

And the order goes back to Viridian...


----------



## Elric (Jan 31, 2008)

*Nitro, 1 Injury, 1 Bruise (energy dmg), 1 HP*

(To the mini-hulk)

"That's right, run away!  I guess you're not as dumb as you look.  At least you know not to take on 'White Ali'." 

Nitro turns to the woman in red.

"Geez, I've gotten some bad rejections before, but this one takes the cake.  Was it something I said?  If you're really upset, you can just shoot me.  I can take it!"

Nitro runs over and tries to get a hand on the woman in red and tackle her, using any methods necessary.  _If she has a gun out, grabbing her wherever is fair game, right?  But she has a gun out, Nitro- go for the gun, don't try to cop a feel!_

(OOC: Move over to woman in red.  Accurate Attack and All-Out Attack for 5 each, following that up with Improved Grab on a hit.  Attack roll at +18, for a total of 27.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1477988/  9 damage on a hit.  Grapple check +25 to start the grapple).


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The other demon tries another pass at breathing fire on Hope, Nitro, and Viridian.  NItro manages to avoid it entirely, but Hope and Viridian get pretty badly burned (1 bruise, 1 injury, both stunned)
> 
> And the order goes back to Viridian...




IC:
Hope manages to blast the demon with hail and her mouth opens in a silent scream of pain as the second demon breathes fire on her, the searing shock of it stunning her, sending her into the world of unconsciousness.


----------



## Victim (Feb 1, 2008)

Megan gasps as the demon guard reaches for her.  _Not THIS close!_  With a last ditch effort, she blasts straight down just before its arms close around her.  Only her cape - which breaks away - is left in its clutches.  

_I have to lose this thing fast, before I'm burned to a crisp.  And if it's going after with teleportation, I won't be able to make him crash at high speed either.  I'll just try high speed strafing runs. _  She smoothes out her dive back towards parking lot, then levels off, rocketing away from the fight at super sonic speeds.  Megan slings a few plasma spheres at Asad half heartedly on her way out.

She yells into her comm, "I'm a ways off now; let me know what's happening."
-------------------------------------

Move Action: Dive back to ground level, take Moveby Action, flee away from teleporting demons and Asad's counter attack - since we're near the docks, she'll go out to sea or downriver - till she's about a mile away.

Moveby: Standard Action: Shoot Asad: Attack +12. Defensive Attack +-2.

Plasma Orbs: Plasma Control +8 Autofire 2 (1 for 1, max 4), Penetrating 3
Homing 2 (2 extra chances), Indirect 3 (any angle), Precise

Attack roll: 31

Def: 25/15. T: +9. Fine. HP 1.

Apparently, my dice are loving me this fight.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2008)

Thessaly bends over double to shield her face and vitals from the flame, but howls in pain as even through her protective wards, the transmitted heat scalds her skin and hair. There's no comforting shock, as when she was shot...the pain is instant and unbearable.

Tears squeezing out from the corners of her eyes, Viridian forces herself to look around and up by sheer force of will, though her singed back howls at her for moving. She couldn't afford not to move, not to act...they could still lose this!

She lifts a trembling hand, palm outward and incants, "Cerridwen, great mother! Give me your light, to restore what was, to what is. Cast out the magick of the black, and restore balance..."

Silvery light shines down on one of the flying demons...a radiance like concentrated moonlight.

(HP to reroll tuffness, and Silver Countermagic on the firebreather! +11 Nullify, all magic effects at once on one target. Perception, so no attack roll.)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope moans as she shakes off unconsciousness, the pain nearly indescribable and she focuses, or tries to focus on the situation at hand, though the world seems to be rather shaky and uncertain around the edges of her vision. 

She moves her head fractionally, seeing Asad running.... _No you don't!_ she thinks, the air around her crackling with energy as lightning lashes out from nowhere, streaking towards the terrorist. 


ooc
Lightening blast, indirect, aimed for Mr. Assad. (she wants to take him alive, so just enough damage to knock him down and out). Oh, using a hero point to shake off the stun.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 1, 2008)

Viridian's words are effective, and the demon who burned her suddenly disappears, leaving behind the guard who falls lifelessly to the ground.  

Viridian does a fly-by against Asad, injuring him but not that badly (bruised, HP for Star on account of an Asad reroll.)

Wren meanwhile keeps pulling people out of cars.

Asad jumps on another motorcycle and speeds off.

Nightweaver keeps Fine restrained.

The WIBA gets onto her motorcycle and speeds off in the opposite direction as Asad.

Seeing it back away from the crash and turn around, Nitro  jumps onto the car that the woman in red just carjacked, reaches through the window and grabs the woman in a headlock, also grabbing her gun arm and wresting it away form her as it fires randomly, breaking through the windshield.  The car keeps moving a bit, but Nitro is stronger than the car as well as the woman, and he manages to stop it, his feet tearing up the pavement as he moves with it a little.

Hope looks up at the last demon and blasts it out of the sky with a lightning bolt. (Staggered and stunned).

(Saving time here) Viridian does in fact manage to dispel the fallen demon, and the last baddie in the fight.

Nitro has the woman pinned, and she doesn't have any more backup.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 1, 2008)

Wren immediately goes to aid the bystanders, making sure nobody was hurt or injured.  If so, then he will aid in healing them.  Otherwise, he calls into the com link, saying, "I sure hope headquarters has a good insurance plan!"

Otherwise, he calls over to the group, saying, "Nice work guys and gals.  We got Fine, plus one of the villains.  Let's take her to headquarters and see what we can find out.  Star, if you have the chance, see if you can get those license plates of the two escapees.  Viridian, there's a warehouse full of things, perhaps something tied to the kidnappers or anyone else.  I think we should grab what we can, and use it if we are able to.  That handy little spell of yours to find someone based on their belongings might be soon used."

Wren will tend to the bystanders, hoping that the others are well enough to investigate the warehouse, take any computers, disks, etc, and then head back to headquarters.  He will heal anyone that would need it, as well as using a HP to use Leadership to remove other conditions that his Healing can not take care of.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2008)

"Thanks," Hope says gratefully as Wren heals her of her various injuries and burns and staggers to her feet, weaving a little as her body gets used to the idea of not being in pain. She then goes to direct the local emergency teams to help take care of the injured and trapped civilians, blowing out any fires the demons may have started. Once she's helped secure the scene, she'll go and help gather evidence and do her investigate thingie.


----------



## Victim (Feb 1, 2008)

Megan doubles back to the parking lot and then spirals outward to look for Asad or WIBA.  "So all the monsters are gone?  On it," she calls back, sounding relieved.  _Why stop at getting license plates?  If I can get that close, I can tail them or engage or set up traps along their path.  I managed to avoid getting hurt this time - just barely - but I didn't do anything either.  They're only on motorcycles; even our slow people should be able to catch up._  Should Star encounter Asad, she'll slow up and start following him.  On the other hand, she'll only take a quick peak at WiBA before moving on.

------------------------------------

Move back to the lot, then start a search pattern.

Notice +6; Search +1; Quickness x10

That probably consumes both her actions.  If not, total defense.

Def 23/15.  Toughness 9.  Fine.  HP 2.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2008)

"I hate Tuesdays," Hope mutters to herself as goes to investigate the warehouse.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

"Be careful, Star," Viridian says on the radio. "Stay in contact."

She accompanies Hope towards the warehouse.


----------



## Elric (Feb 2, 2008)

Nitro grabs a pair of handcuffs (kept in one of the many pouches of his ubiquitous fur coat) and handcuffs the woman in red.  He'll keep a hold of her anyway.  "She still seems kind of panicked.  Was it something I said?  Am I really losing my game that much?  No one told me this could happen when I signed up for this superhero stuff"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2008)

Hope looks at the other witch. "You were damn good out there y'know." she comments as they enter the warehouse. "Everyone was," she added.

*This just might work out after all.* she thought to herself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2008)

Wren is the first to approach the warehouse, and he finds out the hard way what Asad did with the computer. The warehouse explodes in a massive fireball.  he manages to dive to the ground and avoid any damage, though he feels the heat as the flames pass over his force field.

Fortunately, none of the bystanders were seriously hurt.  The police finally arrive at the scene to assist in  rescuing the bystanders and closing off the street, though super-help is useful in cutting people out of cars and putting out flames.


"Fine, if thats how you want it, Il give you the night or your life if you let me go afterwards.  And, I won't even have you killed after." the woman in red says to Nitro.

Star follows after Asad, and once she spots him, he spots her too.  He points at her with the arm you all know to be cybernetic (oy, nat 20 on the attack roll, nat 16 on the power check), and her flying powers suddenly fail, creating a burning backlash.  She crashes hard into the ground, creating a small crater and causing a car to swerve aside and hit a pole (fly nullified, stunned form linked stun power, KO/dying from falling damage, also disabled, staggered, stunned again, bruised, makes the stabilization check). 

Asad continues to speed away.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

Viridian gives Hope a wan smile. "Thanks. I just hope this wasn't a wild goose..."

She frowns then. "Star, how are you doing? Did you find him? Star?"

The witch gives Hope a worried look. "She's not answering."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2008)

"Star? Come in," Hope looks at the witch worriedly, ignoring the chaos for the moment. "I'll go find her," she launches herself into the air, using their comm-link (I assume it has some sort of tracking method) to locate her.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 2, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Star? Come in," Hope looks at the witch worriedly, ignoring the chaos for the moment. "I'll go find her," she launches herself into the air, using their comm-link (I assume it has some sort of tracking method) to locate her.




Wren shakes his head at the explosion, noting that he should have known better.  Star, now not answering and Hope flying after her, give Wren another fit of disappointment.  Something had gone wrong, and now it was time to act.  Seeing as how Nitro has the woman under control, and Viridian is worried, he calls outs to Hope, "You shouldn't go alone.  I'm coming along.  Another showing that we shouldn't split up on our own.  I had hoped Stat would have been able to simply get his license plate and not be detected.  Something has gone wrong, obviously."

Wren flies out to the location that the com link shows, as the built in GPS portrays the signal of Star.  Hopefully they are not too late...


----------



## Elric (Feb 2, 2008)

*Nitro, 1 Injury, 1 Bruise (energy dmg), 1 HP*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Fine, if thats how you want it, Il give you the night or your life if you let me go afterwards.  And, I won't even have you killed after." the woman in red says to Nitro.




"Woh, someone has issues.  You know, I have a lot of friends in Hollywood- they could probably recommend some good rehab clinics."  (Nitro thinks for a second)  "You know, I can't think of any maximum security rehab clinics- I'm not even sure there are any.  So you might be on your own for this.  Make sure you don't give in to the addiction."

"I'll stay here and help free everyone and I'll also keep an eye on Ms. Psycho.  You never know when picking up one of these cars would come in handy."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren shakes his head at the explosion, noting that he should have known better.  Star, now not answering and Hope flying after her, give Wren another fit of disappointment.  Something had gone wrong, and now it was time to act.  Seeing as how Nitro has the woman under control, and Viridian is worried, he calls outs to Hope, "You shouldn't go alone.  I'm coming along.  Another showing that we shouldn't split up on our own.  I had hoped Stat would have been able to simply get his license plate and not be detected.  Something has gone wrong, obviously."
> 
> Wren flies out to the location that the com link shows, as the built in GPS portrays the signal of Star.  Hopefully they are not too late...




Hope nods, too concerned about Star to argue. "Alright, stay close then."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Woh, someone has issues.  You know, I have a lot of friends in Hollywood- they could probably recommend some good rehab clinics."  (Nitro thinks for a second)  "You know, I can't think of any maximum security rehab clinics- I'm not even sure there are any.  So you might be on your own for this.  Make sure you don't give in to the addiction."




"Well, it was worth a shot I guess.  The upside is that what I was offering with you might be less fun than jail, anyway, @$$hole."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren shakes his head at the explosion, noting that he should have known better.  Star, now not answering and Hope flying after her, give Wren another fit of disappointment.  Something had gone wrong, and now it was time to act.  Seeing as how Nitro has the woman under control, and Viridian is worried, he calls outs to Hope, "You shouldn't go alone.  I'm coming along.  Another showing that we shouldn't split up on our own.  I had hoped Stat would have been able to simply get his license plate and not be detected.  Something has gone wrong, obviously."
> 
> Wren flies out to the location that the com link shows, as the built in GPS portrays the signal of Star.  Hopefully they are not too late...





You hear Mr. Black over the commlink "We've been monitoring your progress.  Star chased Asad and got shot down.  She's in bad shape.  Whitey and I are teleporting to her location.  I'm gunna kill that guy."

Hope and Wren find that White (wearing a white cape and mask now in addition to her usual attire) has already transmuter the road to wall off the area and prevent further accidents, and she is healing Star, a golden light emanating from her hands.  Star wakes up, barely (healed to disabled).  

"She'll be ok," White says. "But we can't get behind schedule.  We know where voderac is going to be and have to deal with all these prisoners first.  Get everyone here and I'll teleport them to the main base.  In the interest of time, I'll be ferrying the group at your hanger, too."

Everyone hears a loud explosion.  Then over the commlinks "Crap, Asad had a car bomb to use as a distraction after he passed by it.  Looks like a real big mess, and now I cant tell which way he went.  I'm headed back."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2008)

"Stand in line Black," Hope snarls and returns back to the warehouse to help with the movement of prisoners. "We get first crack at him,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Stand in line Black," Hope snarls as she and Wren land.
> 
> Knowing that Viridian can make a portal, Hope taps into her conjure Ice ability and creates a basic doorway large enough to let two people come in at once. "Viridian, I made an Ice doorway for you to focus on. If you could create a portal for us, that would be wonderful,"
> 
> "It'll be quicker than carting all those people through the air." she told Black and White.




(White's teleportation is a standard action and does not requires doorways)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2008)

ooc:
But you have to get them to the rallying point first.  That's where Viridian's portal comes in.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> But you have to get them to the rallying point first.  That's where Viridian's portal comes in.




(It takes a round to make the ice, a minute to make the portal, and more actions t ouse it...its faster to you use movement powers)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (It takes a round to make the ice, a minute to make the portal, and more actions t ouse it...its faster to you use movement powers)




Okay, um... Lemme edit it.


----------



## Elric (Feb 3, 2008)

*Nitro, 1 Injury, 1 Bruise (energy dmg), 1 HP*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Well, it was worth a shot I guess.  The upside is that what I was offering with you might be less fun than jail, anyway, @$$hole."




"That's just your wounded pride talking.  Don't worry, I'm used to it- this  happens all the time when I go up against supervillains."

(overhears Ms. White)

"Star's going to be OK?  That's good, I'm always a little worried about her.  She seems kind of fragile.  So quick but one crushing fall from exceedingly high altitudes..."

Nitro grabs Lady in Red, slings her unceremoniously over his shoulder, and takes off for Ms. White's location in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Victim (Feb 3, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Hope and Wren find that White (wearing a white cape and mask now in addition to her usual attire) has already transmuter the road to wall off the area and prevent further accidents, and she is healing Star, a golden light emanating from her hands.  Star wakes up, barely (healed to disabled).




Megan groans and awakes up.  _It looks like the big guns came out to save me.  No one else needs that kind of help._  She murmurs "He ... He took away my flight." _Is it back yet?  What if it never comes back?_  Shooting Star struggles, trying to haul herself to her feet with her power.  "I have to know."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2008)

ooc:
I assume that Hope will play guard while Wren makes his force cage thingie to transport the rest of the prisoners, Viridian and Night Weaver.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 4, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Megan groans and awakes up.  _It looks like the big guns came out to save me.  No one else needs that kind of help._  She murmurs "He ... He took away my flight." _Is it back yet?  What if it never comes back?_  Shooting Star struggles, trying to haul herself to her feet with her power.  "I have to know."




Star (still disabled) turns on her power and levitates herself, but its difficult to maintain.  "His power only turns off other powers.  It doesn't take them away.  Don't strain, honey.  We'll fix you up soon," White says.  "I'll be back to heal you as soon as the others show so I can teleport them, too.  Infirmary!"  Star is teleported right into a bed in the infirmary of the Trust base.  White's teleportation is so precise that she actually got Star to materialize under the covers.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2008)

Wren will indeed create the movable tethered apparatus, which the other can easily use as transport as he flies them back in tow to the location that Ms. White stated.  When there, he is ready to head wherever is needed.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2008)

As soon as they land, Hope turns to Ms. White. "How is she? All I got was that she'd be ok. What happened?" she asked, concern and fury colouring her voice and expression.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 4, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren will indeed create the movable tethered apparatus, which the other can easily use as transport as he flies them back in tow to the location that Ms. White stated.  When there, he is ready to head wherever is needed.




This makes it easy to get to Ms. White almost instantly, and she instructs everyone to touch the person next to them.  Mr. Black arrives in time to join.  "Hanger!" She says, teleporting everyone to the hanger outside the city, where the soldiers and the other prisoners are ready to move.  She touches the prisoners and the guards and says "Guest Area," causing them to disappear.   Then she links with the rest again, and says "Sigma Wing," teleporting everyone to your area of the base.

Red had been doing various tests on Star and administers pain medication, when White flashes in.  It doesn't take long for her to heal Star.  Red talks to Star to distract her as she takes some blood.  "So I hear we captured a major materials scientist. Maybe he could come up with some kind of film that will protect your hands, or at least not interfere with stuff as much as your gloves.  It looks like you're alright, by the way.  Try not to go overboard between now and the next time they ship you out though."
"Unfortunately, thats like a couple hours," white adds. 

Meanwhile back at the rest of the group...

Mr. Black says "We have a couple urgent developments.  For one, in seven hours Anatole Voderac's cloaked cargo ship will dock in Cyprus, probably to make some kind of arms deal.  We have the general path, and would like to hit it before it docks.  That way, we won't have to fight his customers as well"

Second, apparently, Jonathan Grant will be having a major product launch gala for a new energy drink his company has created next week.  It seems that the Trust already had another operation in mind with respect to that gala, since we expect that the launch will be so massive and important that some of his shadier business partners might show their faces there.  We transferred a guy from another team who happens to  be a musician, and got him the gig playing the event -- fortunately its a "hip" energy drink, so they wanted a rocker.  We want to get you guys used to working together, so he's going to be going with you when raiding Voderac's ship.  He'll be by as soon as White gets back from the infirmary with Star.  By the way, the prisoners from the Fine house, including Fine, are with the troops in a shielded area so they don't find out where this base is.  The ones you took at the warehouse were teleported to our main prison.  You should probably talk to some of these folks while you have a little bit of time.

Mr. Black turns aside to Nightweaver and says "By the way, Nightweaver, I heard what happened at the Fine place. Ya know, I'm always looking for other powered individuals to train with.  Throwing around the troops for their own good only does so much for my skills. "


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 4, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> As soon as they land, Hope turns to Ms. White. "How is she? All I got was that she'd be ok. What happened?" she asked, concern and fury colouring her voice and expression.




Previously:

"Asad shut her flying power down and she crashed.  She's pretty banged up, but I can heal her"


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2008)

Shooting Star's relief at recovering her power is short lived.  _Useless.  I didn't do a single thing - except need saving.  So that's actually worse.  Her teleport is amazing though - it's probably not even the kind that technically kills you like ones based on matter assembly._

"I thought it was less like capturing and more like him going into protective custody," she says, refering to Ben since he was apparently more skilled than his father.  Megan considers the plan without giving it any hope of success.  "I'm not sure how that'd help protect me from my power, but it might make fighting other people with fire powers less terrifying.  That'd probably help."  _It's blasting out from my hands, rigth?  So any protective thing would have to work inside me._ 

"Yeah, well, everyone else would probably be better off if I wasn't able to make it on the next mission."  _People always need to take care of me.  That's pathetic for having powers for 18 years.  She can heal me all she wants, but that's not going to fix me._


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Previously:
> 
> "Asad shut her flying power down and she crashed.  She's pretty banged up, but I can heal her"




"She's going to need couseling," Hope reminded White. "That sort of thing can really screw you up,"

She had been through near death experiences enough times not to let it bother her as much, but it still did affect her and at times, only her sheer stubborness kept her conscious long after most would have gone under.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2008)

"Megan," Thessaly says gently, taken aback by the tone of the other girl's comment.

"What happened wasn't your fault. That could have been anyone. It could have been Wren or...anyone at all. The fact is that your powers made that whole raid possible. Those little energy...things...you made went in and cleared the path for us. If you hadn't been there, the whole thing would have been ten times more dangerous. And you got through the fight just fine. Asad just got a lucky shot is all."

She reaches out to muss Megan's hair with a smile.

"Believe me, I've felt useless more than once. Like in the Foundry, when we were up against a bunch of robots and half my spells wouldn't work on them. But you guys helped me pull through."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2008)

"She's right, Star.  There's one thing you need to remember; we're a team now, not individual supers trying to make a name for ourselves.  That's why we are here together.  To benefit from each others strengths.  We all have areas where we would like to be better at.  Even me."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 5, 2008)

After talking with White, Hope walks in and overhears their conversation and walks up to the foot of the other superhero's bed.

"Star, stop thinking and talking nonsense," She said firmly and grinned ruefully down at the young woman. "Lookit what happened to me, a coupla shots from big and nasty and down I go. I cast fire spells and get punch-drunk. I can't work with ground or earth based magicks at all. I don't have supertough skin or regeneration or any of that. I'm not even the fastest flyer around." she said ticking off her weaknesses one by one. 

"And look at you. You are probably one of the fastest fliers I've come across, you've managed to find away to use you powers effectively and you use them in spite of the fact that they hurt you, you survived a fall that would have killed most anyone else, you can make your energy balls go where you want and have them explode when you want. You're also one of the best computer tech's I've seen." she stalked around the corner of the bed to the girl's side.

"So what does that tell me?" she said leaning down and looking at the girl in the eye. "It tells me that you are _not_ useless or helpess or weak or whatever it is you are thinking about yourself right now. You have _never_ been any of those things. So stop that little negative spiral right now!" she said, tapping the girl firmly on the head to emphasise what she just said.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

"I would still like to speak to Ben and Sarah, as they might have more information than they gave earlier.  I hope that their stay is not permanent, and that they choose to help us in whatever way they can."

With all the girl talk, Wren is happy to take his leave, and go and talk to the two kids that were taken in earlier.  If anyone else would like to tag along, then the more the merrier.  He's not worried about going alone, as it's a restricted location, and well guarded.


----------



## Elric (Feb 5, 2008)

"It's OK, Star.  Not all of us can be nearly invulnerable.  Not all of us can fly.  Not all of us can be good looking.  Not all of us can be smart.  Strengths and weaknesses, you know?  

Hope you feel better in a bit.  I'm off to do some TV interviews tonight.  I always have trouble finding it on the TV, but if you can figure it out look for me on Channel 4."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope pulled up a chair, looking tired. It's easy to forget that she too nearly bought it back there and had been seriously injured. One of her coworkers called her the fracking energizer bunny because she never seemed to know when to stop, unless of course dropping from exhaustion was a clue. 

"Lookit... Star, what I'm trying to say is this. Seperately, we could have never done what we've done in the past few days. Together, we can. We have to. Alot of innocent people are depending on it, are depending on what we, on what all of us, do. We have to pull together, have to put aside our petty differences in order to get this damned job done. Because... No one else can." 

She raked back her hair tiredly. "A hero is defined not by intent, nor by a fancy suit or mask. A hero is defined by one's actions, one's willingness to stand up. To make a stand. To act. To do what is right, even when everyone else thinks its wrong." she looked at the heroine

"You've done that, everyone here has done that. That is what makes you a hero. Super just means you have powers. Hero is the important part of 'Superhero'."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Viridian puts a hand on Hope's shoulder.

"Take it easy," she urges. "I think she gets it. There's a fine line between being encouraging and lecturing." She gives Megan a smile.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian puts a hand on Hope's shoulder.
> 
> "Take it easy," she urges. "I think she gets it. There's a fine line between being encouraging and lecturing." She gives Megan a smile.




"Sorry. When I get tired, my mouth gets the better of me," she said to both Megan and Viridian. "Anyway. You aren't useless okay?" she suddenly grinned as a nasty thought entered her head. "If you ask nice, next time we encounter him, I'll have Nitro distract him and I'll freeze Assad's family jewels and make a nice pair of earrings for you out of them. It's permanent you know. So it won't defrost," she was only partially joking.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Viridian winces.

"Ew."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian winces.
> 
> "Ew."




She grinned at the other witch. "Exactly,"


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 5, 2008)

_Blood red lips traced with a tongue they shine,_ Apollo smirks at the lyrics, he enjoyed listening to other bands music, it inspired him and there was nothing like friendly competition to keep one’s edge.  His white hair hung about his pretty face like halo, he felt naked, exposed as he walked the halls, Ms. White had directed him to the infirmary, which is where the team was, they had just finished a mission and now he was the new guy on the street.

_On the way to the wedding…_ he moves like a cultured wolf, an arch of the brow as he spots some of the team members.  Instinctively he forces the light accentuate his best features, darkening those areas he wished to play down, and for the most part making him seem more impressive then he already was… well at least he felt impressive, a famous rocker and superhero… not too many people could compete with that.

_You taste like tear stains, and could have beens; but I love a good train wreck,_ he eyes the women, casually glancing at each member as he enters the room.  His frame was slim, muscular and flawless.  He wears black jeans, stiff boots and a black t-shirt that reads, “God is busy, can I help you?” with the face of a red devil.  Apollo’s eyes were golden, and he cracks a winning smile, “Hey I guess I found you guys, the name is Apollo.  Ms. White told me I could find you here,” he does his best to sound casual, “I hope I am at the right place?”  

_All or nothing it’s written in blood._


----------



## Elric (Feb 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “Hey I guess I found you guys, the name is Apollo.  Ms. White told me I could find you here,” he does his best to sound casual, “I hope I am at the right place?”




Nitro is on his way out when he spots the newcomer.

"Woh, you're Apollo Reed!  I heard we were getting a musician, but not that it was you."

"Yeah, welcome to the team."

Nitro is momentarily star-struck.  _Man, this is great!  Twice the celebrities turned superheroes, which means we should get even more publicity._


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 5, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro is on his way out when he spots the newcomer.
> 
> "Woh, you're Apollo Reed!  I heard we were getting a musician, but not that it was you."
> 
> "Yeah, welcome to the team."



“Thanks, I just got in… had to cut my European tour a little short… the studio isn’t happy about it, but I figure it could give me time to write some lyrics and prepare for my next album; plus I wouldn’t turn down a chance to work with Johnny Nitro,” Apollo smirks.


----------



## Victim (Feb 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Megan," Thessaly says gently, taken aback by the tone of the other girl's comment.
> 
> "What happened wasn't your fault. That could have been anyone. It could have been Wren or...anyone at all. The fact is that your powers made that whole raid possible. Those little energy...things...you made went in and cleared the path for us. If you hadn't been there, the whole thing would have been ten times more dangerous. And you got through the fight just fine. Asad just got a lucky shot is all."
> 
> ...




"Great, I was able to blow open some doors.  Those don't really fight back.  Maybe I'd have any easier buying luck as an excuse if I didn't end up on the ground four times out of four.  Even with half of your powers not working, you still came out of the Foundry better off than I did.  And you smashed up one of those powerful teleporting robots by throwing it around - the rest of us weren't landing any solid hits on them.  Don't sell yourself short attempting to make me feel better."



> "She's right, Star. There's one thing you need to remember; we're a team now, not individual supers trying to make a name for ourselves. That's why we are here together. To benefit from each others strengths. We all have areas where we would like to be better at. Even me."




"Yeah, but what does that mean in terms what I'm supposed to be doing?  I thought I was working together I'm supposed to.  I didn't go ahead and set up extra shots to attack once the doors dropped since we wanted to move together.  I tried to get license plates like you asked, and if had been able to tell you where he was and which way he was going, I think the rest of you could have caught up pretty quickly - you wouldn't need to be that fast to catch up to a motorcycle especially since you could just fly over or port past buildings instead of going around them."

It seems like everyone rushes in, making Megan uncomfortable "Umm, don't crowd."  _Thanks Nitro.  Being able to fly is really nice - except when some %*(& turns it off - and I'm good with computers so I guess I have to be fragile, plain and pretty average.  While you get to be handsome, rich, powerful, and really tough._  "Good luck with your interview, and I hope you find whatever thing you mentioned losing.  Thanks for stopping by at least.  You too, Wren," she calls to the leaving men.

Megan fails to ignore Hope's remarks.  "So I'm not useless, but then if I wanted someone maimed I'd have to beg you since I wouldn't be able to do it myself?  Which is it?  Besides, I don't wear earrings; I never even had my ears pierced."  She glares at the weather witch, "You don't know me, so don't speak as though you do."

_I hate hospitals, and I want to get away from Hope._  Star rises straight up off the bed, then drops the blanket off with a roll.  "Since my injuries have all been healed and I've already spent too much time in hospitals...  If you'll excuse me."  She turns to Miss White and Red, "Thank you."

She freezes on her way out as Apollo shows up.  _Wait, I thought Nitro was leaving.  Who is he talking to?  Is that... Omigod!  What should I say - I could say that I'm a fan of his music, but since I have no taste since I like basically everything, that's not much of a compliment and sort of dishonest.  Well, I don't really want to meet anyone like this - at least there was someone else involved this time.  I didn't know we were getting any new people - Thess can do illusions, she said, right?_  Megan starts to blush, then flees from the room in a blur.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 5, 2008)

"Well, at least she didn't throw us out," Hope remarked to Viridian and turned as the newcomer came in. 

_Apollo Reed?_ She thought wryly. She wasn't much of a fan of popular music, preferring the classic rock of the eighties and ninties. But she knew of him. Rockstar that fought drug dealers. She could appreciate _that_. From all accounts, he was a good guy, if a bit shallow. But then most celebrities she met were a little shallow, or pretended to be. 

"Nice to meet you," she said. "You did some good work down in Hell's kitchen, took out the Bright Bloods if I recall." she remarked. "Name's Hope Winters." she held out her hand.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 5, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you," she said. "You did some good work down in Hell's kitchen, took out the Bright Bloods if I recall." she remarked. "Name's Hope Winters." she held out her hand.



“Thank you Hope,” he takes her hand, his keen eye sight observing her hand for a scant moment, he had to force his vision back to normal… observing objects so close always revealed flaws…

“Your pictures don’t do you any credit, but then again I have always been partial to redheads,” he glances at the blur leaving the room, “I hope I didn’t interrupt anything; I just wanted to introduce myself.”

“By the way I have to agree with Viridian, there is a fine line between encouraging and lecturing… I suppose that was Star?” Apollo asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Viridian starts to follow Megan, and almost bumps into Apollo. She steps back, startled, then squints in dawning recognition.

"Wow, you're a super? And you work with the Trust? Small world."

She offers a hand, but looks out the door. "I'm sorry...I don't want to be rude, but she's having a rough time right now. Welcome to the team!"

With that, she slips past and jogs after Star. Of course, she doesn't even try to keep up, but she heads to Shooting Star's room and knocks, hoping to find her there.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She offers a hand, but looks out the door. "I'm sorry...I don't want to be rude, but she's having a rough time right now. Welcome to the team!"



Apollo is too slow to take the hand before she is gone, he watches her go a little confused.  Not so much that she is concerned about her companion, but that she so easily dismisses him without much prologue or trepidation; it is an odd feeling, something he has not felt in a long time.  It’s oddly humbling and frustrating to be among individuals that could be his peers.

He visibly shrugs and looks back at the others, “Thanks,” he says long after she disappears from sight.


----------



## Victim (Feb 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> With that, she slips past and jogs after Star. Of course, she doesn't even try to keep up, but she heads to Shooting Star's room and knocks, hoping to find her there.





_Well, I was going to clean up before eating, but..._
Megan checks to see who it it, then opens the door for Viridian.  "Hey.  I guess running away was somewhat dumb, but it was getting to be a bit much dealing with everyone at once.  Umm, thanks for coming by."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “By the way I have to agree with Viridian, there is a fine line between encouraging and lecturing… I suppose that was Star?” Apollo asks.




Hope chuckled ruefully. "Yeah. She had a close call and it's screwing her up pretty badly at the moment." her expression darkened in anger for a moment, before she managed to put it away. "It... pissed me off. No one likes it when a team-mate gets hurt. Even if we do snipe at each other, there still is that, even if she won't acknowledge it."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 6, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope chuckled ruefully. "Yeah. She had a close call and it's screwing her up pretty badly at the moment." her expression darkened in anger for a moment, before she managed to put it away. "It... pissed me off. No one likes it when a team-mate gets hurt. Even if we do snipe at each other, there still is that, even if she won't acknowledge it."



 Apollo nods, "Yeah I guess I understand."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Apollo nods, "Yeah I guess I understand."




Hope's mouth twitched into something resembling a smile. "I just wish she would," 

She shook herself. "In any case, I was going to head down to interrogation to help Wren. Wanna come?" she asked and rethought it.

"On second thought. I'm not exactly in the best state of mind at the moment. If I went down there I'd do more harm then good." she admitted reluctantly. "If you want, I can show you the wing we use here," she said, using him as a... distraction from the urge to go plant her fist in Red's and the other prisoners faces.

Anyone still left in the infirmery by now would know her well enough to realize that and even Apollo would probably be able to figure that out, given her previous statements.

ooc:
Matt do we get any PP or HP for what we did during that fight? Or how do you award such things?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Well, I was going to clean up before eating, but..._
> Megan checks to see who it it, then opens the door for Viridian.  "Hey.  I guess running away was somewhat dumb, but it was getting to be a bit much dealing with everyone at once.  Umm, thanks for coming by."




"Wasn't dumb at all," Viridian demurs. "It was crowded in there, and people were getting in your face. I'd have left too. If you want to be alone, that's fine...but I thought maybe... Well, I thought you might like to have someone to talk to. Without an entire peanut gallery standing around, I mean."


----------



## Victim (Feb 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Wasn't dumb at all," Viridian demurs. "It was crowded in there, and people were getting in your face. I'd have left too. If you want to be alone, that's fine...but I thought maybe... Well, I thought you might like to have someone to talk to. Without an entire peanut gallery standing around, I mean."




"I appreciate it.  She really bothers me, you know?" she says sourly.  "Nearly dying is something I can accept, but having my flying taken away like that - even if it was just for a second - just doesn't sit well with me."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

Viridian comes in and closes the door behind her. She looks for a chair to sit in, or failing that, sits on the bed.

"She meant well...Hope's just been doing this for a long time, I think. It seems like she's forgotten what it's like to be newer to all this. And it doesn't help that she's very...aggressive, to the point of being overbearing." 

She smiles.

"Anyway, I can sympathize. Losing my powers would be awful. Maybe even worse, really. You can lose flying, but still shoot plasma...but I really only have one power. Magic. Take that away, and all the spells in the world won't do anything for me."

Viridian sighs and looks up at the ceiling.

"It's weird to think, but just a week ago or so, this was mostly a hobby. Something I did when I was done with homework or on weekends. Now I've missed days of school...I'm probably all kinds of behind...because I'm busy helping to save the world. Which is cool and all, but sometimes it'd be nice to just be me again."

"Do you ever feel that way?"


----------



## Victim (Feb 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian comes in and closes the door behind her. She looks for a chair to sit in, or failing that, sits on the bed.
> 
> "She meant well...Hope's just been doing this for a long time, I think. It seems like she's forgotten what it's like to be newer to all this. And it doesn't help that she's very...aggressive, to the point of being overbearing."
> 
> ...




"I guess..."  She still seems skeptical of Hope. 

"I don't remember the exact explanation, but my flying is some sort of energy manipulation too.  There are definitely ways to mess with both of my powers at once, since I've run into someone that can do much worse than just turn them off."

"Plus I love to fly.  It's an escape both literally and mentally, so I really don't like things messing it up and tainting that."



> Viridian sighs and looks up at the ceiling.
> 
> "It's weird to think, but just a week ago or so, this was mostly a hobby. Something I did when I was done with homework or on weekends. Now I've missed days of school...I'm probably all kinds of behind...because I'm busy helping to save the world. Which is cool and all, but sometimes it'd be nice to just be me again."
> 
> "Do you ever feel that way?"




Megan squirms, "Well.."   _Do I really want to talk about this?  Well, she'll probably find out anyway eventually, and I'd rather be one.  Plus I like her._  "I got my powers when I was eight; I can barely remember not having them.  Trying to be normal and going to school isn't really me either.  It's hard to remember not to move so fast that I blur or that I need to at least look like I'm supporting my weight on something all the time I'm not at home."

"I'm already years behind on schooling, so a few days doesn't seem to matter.  Plus I was thinking of quitting anyway."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 6, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Black turns aside to Nightweaver and says "By the way, Nightweaver, I heard what happened at the Fine place. Ya know, I'm always looking for other powered individuals to train with.  Throwing around the troops for their own good only does so much for my skills. "




 "Maybe later. I doubt I would do anything for you, three years of Long Fist and I can't even take down a spoiled teenager. All I'm good for is blacking out a room-and even that hasn't helped us at all.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 6, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "Maybe later. I doubt I would do anything for you, three years of Long Fist and I can't even take down a spoiled teenager. All I'm good for is blacking out a room-and even that hasn't helped us at all.




"Don't sell yourself short.  My guys found that her clothing, her gloves, and her mask were made out of special materials invented by Ben, which greatly increased her damage-dealing potential and included weaker versions of that nanoturbine technology that Barringotn wanted.  Also, it seems that her psychic powers have been incorporated into her martial arts training.  She looked like a spoiled child, but she's a mind-reading, bulletproof bad@$$.  Besides, even though she cheated by seeing the future and having hidden power armor, I'd call that fight a draw.  I'm sure we can have some constructive sparring sessions."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 6, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "On second thought. I'm not exactly in the best state of mind at the moment. If I went down there I'd do more harm then good." she admitted reluctantly. "If you want, I can show you the wing we use here," she said, using him as a... distraction from the urge to go plant her fist in Red's and the other prisoners faces.
> 
> Anyone still left in the infirmery by now would know her well enough to realize that and even Apollo would probably be able to figure that out, given her previous statements.



Apollo nods, "Sure, I kind of just flew in literally like 5 minutes ago, so I am sort of lost around here."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Apollo nods, "Sure, I kind of just flew in literally like 5 minutes ago, so I am sort of lost around here."




"Heh. I'd be too if it weren't for an Eidiec Memory." she quipped and escorted him to their wing. "There are a couple of empty rooms, so feel free to choose one," she said, grateful that she had a distraction.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 6, 2008)

Wren makes his way to the location of Ben and the girl, hopeful that he can speak with either of them.  He will also take some pics of the woman in red, and Fine, so that he can show the two teenagers, if it comes to that.  Until then, he keeps it quiet that Fine is in custody.  He will, however, speak with whomever is in charge at the holding area, finding out as much information as possible about Ben, Sarah, and the other prisoner.  If they have already discovered a few things, then he would be better equipped to deal with Ben and the girls.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 6, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Heh. I'd be too if it weren't for an Eidiec Memory." she quipped and escorted him to their wing. "There are a couple of empty rooms, so feel free to choose one," she said, grateful that she had a distraction.



Apollo looks into a room, “So you live here too?”  He gives the room a dubious look, shaking his head, “I can choose later, so how do you like working here with the Trust; I guess tell me about you, what you do here and with this team.  I tend to work solo, doing the superhero gig, I was brought on board because I wanted to make a difference; which sounds pretty cheesy when I hear myself say it out loud.  But that is the truth of it, I am hoping working with you guys will give me some inspiration for my next album.”

_Yeah I am not thinking I will spend too much time here, I didn’t buy that penthouse for nothing, or the place in Maui… or well, yeah; but she is cute.  I wonder just how awesome superhero sex would be… mental note explore that possibility at my earliest convenience,_ Apollo leans against a door frame of an empty room, “But enough about by me, tell me about you.”


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2008)

"Well. I guess you could call me a stratomancer, that is a magic user specializing in weather control and related effects. No one is quite sure how I control the weather. It's partially magic and partially something else, because I've never had to use spells to affect the weather, yet those who can detect magic say I draw on it in order to do so." she said as she sat down on a nearby chair. "I can also cast real spells and am a postcognitive, someone who sees the past." 

"I work for Aegis and before that the FBI, primarily on missing persons and major crimes involving the empowered. In fact, the main reason why I became involved with the Trust is they approached me after I was assigned to investigate the fight involving Numero Uno and the business down at the docks and then later met the rest of the group at the Museum." she looked suddenly sober. "Most people call me the Hellborn Saint or just the Saint because of some of the cases I helped solve."  

Hope grinned at the rocker. "I decided to join the Trust because they seem to be the only one's with the capabilities and the resources to thwart Barrington. Whatever he's planning, it's going to involve massive loss of life and I never was one to simply roll over and accept death for me or anyone else."

"Making a difference is a step in the right direction Apollo. But what we are dealing with here is very, very serious. Star almost died today because of it. So did I. We are going against people who won't hesitate to kill us and everyone around us is a potential hostage or target." she looked at the rocker and her expression was unreadable. "These guys are just as strong and as powerful as we are, maybe even more so. You're going to have to risk alot more than you've done before, maybe even risk your own life as well. Are you willing to do that?"


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 6, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Making a difference is a step in the right direction Apollo. But what we are dealing with here is very, very serious. Star almost died today because of it. So did I. We are going against people who won't hesitate to kill us and everyone around us is a potential hostage or target." she looked at the rocker and her expression was unreadable. "These guys are just as strong and as powerful as we are, maybe even more so. You're going to have to risk alot more than you've done before, maybe even risk your own life as well. Are you willing to do that?"



_Death would kind of suck, but the rush of living on the edge… that sounds like just the kind of thing I could go for, life is dull enough as it is.  Man I wonder what they do for fun around here, because walking around this place seems kind of dull… don’t these people let loose once in awhile,_ Apollo thinks on her words.  

“I once heard a pretty decent quote about dying for what you believe in; I don’t want to die for what I believe, I want my enemies to die for what they believe… not that I have killed anyone, or even want to do that, but we are involved in a nasty business right?  So yeah I am sure you look at me and see superficial rocker dude, he has money, and fame… he couldn’t possibly be serious enough to want to risk it all right?  But it isn’t like that, I create music because I believe that music can inspire people to do something, and hopefully make things better,” Apollo muses, causing a subtle change in the light, the room cast a soft hue of gold.

“But for me it wasn’t enough, and yeah my lyrics are not always politically correct, and I don’t always talk about the happy things in life, but I do speak about what I see, what I feel, and what I believe.  When I saw that someone was preying on my fans, I had to do something, anything about it.  Am I willing to risk everything for doing the right thing, sure… my life has been about risk since day one.  Hell I could die tomorrow, the only thing that matters is not how I died, but how I lived you know?  So what do you live for?” Apollo replies.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2008)

_What do I live for? _ she mused. It had been along time since she had thought about it. "I first started having visions when I was eight. Visions of people dying, being hurt and killed. I couldn't stop it because it had already happened, sometimes even before I was born. The only thing I could do was watch. When I finally told my dad about it, he recognized some of what I had told him and had me tested for psychic abilities. I found out that I was a postcognitive, a really powerful one. I began helping the cops and the feds solve cold cases ranging from kidnappings to murder. I was later apprenticed to a mage working for the FBI and became a sorceress in my own right." she leaned back. "It's something of a family business. My dad was a Fed and I've been involved in law inforcement for as long as I can remember,"

"I guess you can say I live to speak for others who can't speak, whose voices have been taken from them too early by violence and death. I live to stand for the dead and the innocent whose innocence has been taken away from them." she chuckled, but it was without humor. "I got tired of simply watching. I wanted to help, I wanted to make the ones who hurt others stop."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 6, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I guess you can say I live to speak for others who can't speak, whose voices have been taken from them too early by violence and death. I live to stand for the dead and the innocent whose innocence has been taken away from them." she chuckled, but it was without humor. "I got tired of simply watching. I wanted to help, I wanted to make the ones who hurt others stop."



“Sounds like you are doing just that, sounds lonely though, do you do anything for fun?  I mean not saying that you guys don’t have a charming and entertaining setup around here,” he muses, “but I mean it seems a little isolated.  Like do you go out on the town, in your off time or do you spend every waking moment fighting crimes that have already happened?”


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “Sounds like you are doing just that, sounds lonely though, do you do anything for fun?  I mean not saying that you guys don’t have a charming and entertaining setup around here,” he muses, “but I mean it seems a little isolated.  Like do you go out on the town, in your off time or do you spend every waking moment fighting crimes that have already happened?”




She grinned a little. "It really isn't lonely. The old shows where crimes are solved by one person working alone aren't the reality anymore. Generally speaking you have teams of people working on cases, because if you don't, that one person can get a bad case of tunnel vision and miss important clues." she chuckled.

"As for having fun, cops and feds tend to take it whenever and wherever we can, because if we don't, we burn out or go nuts."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 7, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Don't sell yourself short.  My guys found that her clothing, her gloves, and her mask were made out of special materials invented by Ben, which greatly increased her damage-dealing potential and included weaker versions of that nanoturbine technology that Barringotn wanted.  Also, it seems that her psychic powers have been incorporated into her martial arts training.  She looked like a spoiled child, but she's a mind-reading, bulletproof bad@$$.  Besides, even though she cheated by seeing the future and having hidden power armor, I'd call that fight a draw.  I'm sure we can have some constructive sparring sessions."




NIghtweaver pauses,  "Like I said maybe later.  We have to catch a terrorist in a few hours don't we?"


----------



## Elric (Feb 7, 2008)

"Well, got to go- the interviews await."



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He gets some rather expected questions --
> 
> "So what was it like face a powerful werewolf in hand-to hand combat, and then a giant cyborg zombie a day and a half later?
> 
> ...




Does Nitro get any additional/different questions after today's events?


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 7, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "As for having fun, cops and feds tend to take it whenever and wherever we can, because if we don't, we burn out or go nuts."



Apollo smirks, "I like that philosophy, well it seems like we have a brief break in the action, we should take advantage of it."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Apollo smirks, "I like that philosophy, well it seems like we have a brief break in the action, we should take advantage of it."




Hope grinned as the wind subtly picked up. "Depends on who takes advantage," she said and using her precise air control like telikensis, she picked him up, twirling him upside down.

"Surprise," she said as she set him right side up and chuckled at the expression on his face, the tension and anger draining away as she pulled the childish prank. Had it been so long since she had joked around or pulled a prank like that?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Well, got to go- the interviews await."
> 
> 
> 
> Does Nitro get any additional/different questions after today's events?




Just one more after the second of "What about the latest incident?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> NIghtweaver pauses,  "Like I said maybe later.  We have to catch a terrorist in a few hours don't we?"




"Sure, later, obviously."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren makes his way to the location of Ben and the girl, hopeful that he can speak with either of them.  He will also take some pics of the woman in red, and Fine, so that he can show the two teenagers, if it comes to that.  Until then, he keeps it quiet that Fine is in custody.  He will, however, speak with whomever is in charge at the holding area, finding out as much information as possible about Ben, Sarah, and the other prisoner.  If they have already discovered a few things, then he would be better equipped to deal with Ben and the girls.




Ben and Sarah are the only prisoners in that separate shielded reception area. I don't know what other girl you are talking about.  The woman in red is in the regular prison, as is the mini-hulk you captured, but he probably knows nothing and will be turned over to the police soon.

Jacboson tells Wren what Black told Nightweaver about Sarah, and that Ben has some similar devices, essentially giving them the equivalent of invisible battlesuits.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 7, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope grinned as the wind subtly picked up. "Depends on who takes advantage," she said and using her precise air control like telikensis, she picked him up, twirling him upside down.
> 
> "Surprise," she said as she set him right side up and chuckled at the expression on his face, the tension and anger draining away as she pulled the childish prank. Had it been so long since she had joked around or pulled a prank like that?



Apollo collapses laughing, "So there is a playful side to the Saint... that is good to know.  I was hoping you guys weren't all wound so tight you forgot how to have fun or you know act remotely human... not saying you would be, but I was wondering... I think I am going to like this place."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I got my powers when I was eight; I can barely remember not having them.  Trying to be normal and going to school isn't really me either.  It's hard to remember not to move so fast that I blur or that I need to at least look like I'm supporting my weight on something all the time I'm not at home."
> 
> "I'm already years behind on schooling, so a few days doesn't seem to matter.  Plus I was thinking of quitting anyway."




"Sounds like it must have been hard," Viridian notes. "You know, you might ask one of the guys here if the Trust has educational programs. Maybe you can just 'transfer.'"

She then adds, "When did you start using your powers to help people?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 7, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ben and Sarah are the only prisoners in that separate shielded reception area. I don't know what other girl you are talking about.  The woman in red is in the regular prison, as is the mini-hulk you captured, but he probably knows nothing and will be turned over to the police soon.
> 
> Jacboson tells Wren what Black told Nightweaver about Sarah, and that Ben has some similar devices, essentially giving them the equivalent of invisible battlesuits.




(OOC - I was referring to that mini hulk and the woman in red, as I wasn't sure if they were in the same area.)

As Wren is briefed on the two kids' powers, he heads to their location, hoping to speak with them.  "So you have some nice gadgets there.  Invisible Battlesuits, that must be handy.  I have one of my own, but I am sure that it's not like yours.  So, about my question.  Are you willing to help take down Grant Industries and see that they don't hurt anyone else?  Vigilante's are not what we are looking for.  You can either choose to grow up and be responsible adults, taking credit for your actions, or you can follow in your father's footsteps, side stepping those laws that you don't think should apply to you, and eventually end up just like the men you despise."

"I am not as savvy as you both are with computers, gadgets, and such, but I manage what I can, when I can.  You know, with the right guidance, or at least some pointing the right direction, you both could make some changes for the betterment of others.  Besides, if what they have planned comes to fruition, then this talk is mute and hopeless.  The cosmic balance of good and evil will be tipped in the favor of evil, and not just here.  Everywhere.  This guy has some obsession with Hell, and I don't like that.  So, you think you can help us?  There's some people that would like to talk with you, and see if you can put together some more pieces to this puzzle."

Diplomacy +14


----------



## Elric (Feb 7, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He gets some rather expected questions --
> 
> "So what was it like face a powerful werewolf in hand-to hand combat, and then a giant cyborg zombie a day and a half later?




“They were real tough, that’s for sure.  But I was never particularly worried.  That’s the good thing about having super-powers yourself and being super-strong and nearly invulnerable.  Kids—if you see any monstrous supervillains rampaging through your neighborhood, that’s not the time to try any Nitro-like heroics.  Call the police.  The only reason I’m not afraid to tangle with these guys is that I’ve got super-powers too.”



> "What about the latest incident?"




"After Dr. Fine’s kidnapping, my teammate Viridian was able to track the villains to the warehouse that they were holding him in.  I have no idea how she did it—seemed kind of like magic to me—probably was magic, come to think about it.  Then we got there and we did the usual kicking butt and taking names.  I did extra butt-kicking and name-taking as usual.  Most of the villains escaped while we tried to deal with the multiple car pile-up on the street, though.

Let me take this time to say that I’m real sorry about all of the property damage we’re involved in.  We don’t have a vendetta against property, I swear.  Let me give Dr. Metropolis some mad props for all of the work he does repairing the city.  You’re doing great, Metro!"



> "How did you know where the bad guys would strike?"




"My teammates figured it out.  I’m not the private eye of the bunch, but I’m getting a little better at doing investigations now that I’ve had some practice.  I think they looked in the files recovered from the villains at the docks, found they had a lot of details on the Museum’s security, and drew the right conclusion.  My teammates do the thinking and I kick butt and look good while doing so.  Works pretty well."



> "What can you say about your new teammates?  Is this team here to stay, and if so what is it called?"




“We’ve got a great group.  For the ladies, there’s the incredibly fast flyer and plasma controller Shooting Star, the magician Viridian, the fierce weather controller the Saint, and the darkness-controlling and superb martial artist  Nightweaver.  For the fellas, there’s only myself and the cosmic-powered Guardian right now.  We sure intend to be around to stay, given recent events.  

For names—hasn’t been much time to figure out a name yet, and I’m certainly not the one you want coming up with ideas.  We were thinking about ‘The Sentinels’, but if anyone out there has a better name for us, feel free to send it in.  You don’t need super-powers to name a Super-Team!  If you send a name in to this TV station, they’ll pass the suggestions along to us and we can get a better name with the help of the good people of Freedom City.  Thanks to everyone for your support in these trying times—superheroes need to feel appreciated and useful like everyone else.  Thank you again, and good night!"


----------



## Victim (Feb 7, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Sounds like it must have been hard," Viridian notes. "You know, you might ask one of the guys here if the Trust has educational programs. Maybe you can just 'transfer.'"




"Yeah...  Sorry, that isn't easy for me to talk about, and I'm not sure it'd be fair to dump things on you."

"Maybe.  I really just wanted the degree; the papers and documentation and stuff.  I learned way more coding stuff from trying to make my powers work the way I wanted them to than I have in school so far.  But maybe the interesting stuff comes later.  Besides, with our schedule, it's not like I'd have time to work on a regular job anyway, so there wouldn't be much point.  I wonder what we're supposed to do for money though if we work on superhero stuff all the time?"



> She then adds, "When did you start using your powers to help people?"




"A few months ago.  I was interviewing for an internship and supers started robbing the place.  How about you?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Apollo collapses laughing, "So there is a playful side to the Saint... that is good to know.  I was hoping you guys weren't all wound so tight you forgot how to have fun or you know act remotely human... not saying you would be, but I was wondering... I think I am going to like this place."




"When I'm on duty I tend to get very focused on the job at hand." she grinned a little. "I think my team mates only see me as the uber-bitch weather witch because they've only dealt with me while on duty. We really haven't had time to get to know one another or form any bonds of trust." she winced a little. "Cheesy, but it's true."

_Saving the world from a madman tends to do that._ she thought wryly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> (OOC - I was referring to that mini hulk and the woman in red, as I wasn't sure if they were in the same area.)
> 
> As Wren is briefed on the two kids' powers, he heads to their location, hoping to speak with them.  "So you have some nice gadgets there.  Invisible Battlesuits, that must be handy.  I have one of my own, but I am sure that it's not like yours.  So, about my question.  Are you willing to help take down Grant Industries and see that they don't hurt anyone else?  Vigilante's are not what we are looking for.  You can either choose to grow up and be responsible adults, taking credit for your actions, or you can follow in your father's footsteps, side stepping those laws that you don't think should apply to you, and eventually end up just like the men you despise."
> 
> ...






Ben and Sarah are sitting on a couch, with her lying across him as he holds an ice pack on her forehead.  They remain silent for a while, but are probably communicating telepathically...Sarah speaks for both of them:

"For the time being, we will work with you.  We want to stop our fathers, and we'll work with you to do that.  But we aren't committing to any long-term plans.  So when do we get our stuff back?"



(Btw, mute=silent, moot-practically irrelevant.  Also, they don't literally have invisible battlesuits, but rather have nanotech clothing with battlesuit-like powers.)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "A few months ago.  I was interviewing for an internship and supers started robbing the place.  How about you?"




Viridian smiles nostalgically. "Back in high school, believe it or not. It was just easy stuff though. Stopping muggings, breaking up fights, that kind of thing. The first time I actually came across a super, he almost killed me."

At that, her smile fades.

"After that, I took a hiatus... Had some personal problems, learned a few more spells...moved out here." She shrugs.

"Where were you interning?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ben and Sarah are sitting on a couch, with her lying across him as he holds an ice pack on her forehead.  They remain silent for a while, but are probably communicating telepathically...Sarah speaks for both of them:
> 
> "For the time being, we will work with you.  We want to stop our fathers, and we'll work with you to do that.  But we aren't committing to any long-term plans.  So when do we get our stuff back?"
> 
> ...




Wren smiles, holding out his hand in a gesture of a bond by word.  "That's good to hear.  I don't want any long term commitment, but your help would be appreciated.  I will speak with them in regards to your stuff, and we can go from there."

Wren will also check to make sure that they are on the up and up.  Sense Motive +13

Otherwise, he will now head over to the woman in red leather, and also take the time to call White on the com link to let her know the kids decisions.  Hopefully they can shed some light on this whole issue.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> “They were real tough, that’s for sure.  But I was never particularly worried.  That’s the good thing about having super-powers yourself and being super-strong and nearly invulnerable.  Kids—if you see any monstrous supervillains rampaging through your neighborhood, that’s not the time to try any Nitro-like heroics.  Call the police.  The only reason I’m not afraid to tangle with these guys is that I’ve got super-powers too.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The reporter suddenly hears something on her earpiece, and says "We are just getting word that Johnny Jihad and his gang are broadcasting a statement.  Could you please stay and offer comment after?"

The TVs in the room show the feed.  So do the ones all around the Trust.

The image shows the bridge of the Lighthouse, with Barrington in his Johnny Jihad incarnation sitting in the control chair, and in the room, clearly visible, are Doc Otaku, Control Freak, and numerous individuals wearing uniform black power armor and full face masks.  One is standing up directly behind Barrington.

"Greetings, world. Today I announce the glorious future we have before us.  Some have called me a terrorist.  Some have called me a madman.  Some have called me a murderer.  But they are only afraid of the future that we, humanity, can achieve, when the levers of power are held by the many, and not by imperialists and corporations.  

Do not believe their propaganda.  We liberated this station to free the knowledge that Daedalus and the American government have kept hidden from the world to ensure that the people never overcome the powerful.  But this is not how it has to be.

Daedalus' database contains technologies from all over the universe, locked away and imprisoned, like so many suffering under the boot heels of oppression.  But we will allow these technologies to shine forth.

As a first show of good faith, I will cast aside my sectarian incarnation, and reveal my true identity.  (His suit transforms into the Barrington Prime incarnation that Nitro and Raven fought) I am Lord John Barrington.  During World War I, I found a secret chamber under one of the pyramids in Egypt.  There I found a cache of alien technology, including a box that, once I got it working, paused my aging by laying in it for short periods each week. Since then I have scoured the world for the kind of technology that can make the world a better place.

Now finally, with access to Daedalus' technology, and so many other wonders we have collected over the years, we will ensure that the entire world pursues their hopes and dreams at a standard of living higher even than the wealthiest nations do now. 

These masked men are well-known supers from around the world, who will soon unmask and show their support for the new order.  They include the national superheroes of many nations that yearn for freedom.  They and so many others will help form this new world.  We have greatly expanded this station, and matter-assembler-based factories, here and on earth, are cranking out hope and freedom for all humanity as we speak.

Over the next few weeks, we will begin deploying this technology throughout the world, and the people will begin to overthrow the tyrants, imperialists, and greedy corporate swine, and nations will live as they desire, independent and thriving.  

We are the truth set free.  We are the light the world has been waiting for as so many dwell in darkness.  We, not only those up here, but all those who yearn for freedom, are progress and hope.  We are the future, and our time has come."

The reporter, Laura Lewis, comes screen with Nitro and asks "Wow.  Some amazing stuff there.  So, Johnny Nitro, any response?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren smiles, holding out his hand in a gesture of a bond by word.  "That's good to hear.  I don't want any long term commitment, but your help would be appreciated.  I will speak with them in regards to your stuff, and we can go from there."
> 
> Wren will also check to make sure that they are on the up and up.  Sense Motive +13
> 
> Otherwise, he will now head over to the woman in red leather, and also take the time to call White on the com link to let her know the kids decisions.  Hopefully they can shed some light on this whole issue.




It seems they are, though Sarah is probably a very good liar.  Most empaths are.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2008)

As Wren gets to the prison, he sees The Primordial turning off the transparency in a cell and leaving (the cells are made of an advanced polymer that can change its transparency, so that when not being interrogated, the prisoners cannot see anything).  What surprised Wren is that the man in the cell was Mickey Riggs, the mobster who supposedly had his throat torn out by a lycan a week ago.


----------



## Victim (Feb 8, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Viridian smiles nostalgically. "Back in high school, believe it or not. It was just easy stuff though. Stopping muggings, breaking up fights, that kind of thing. The first time I actually came across a super, he almost killed me."
> 
> At that, her smile fades.
> 
> ...




"Oh?  I pretty much only try to go against people with powers - either normally, or with advanced devices or those stupid temporary booster drugs.  Most of the stuff I've dealt with was people on the drugs though.  Fighting some street criminal with an ordinary gun just felt wrong.  I'm not supposed to use my powers on normal people - it's not the right level of force for the job.  I still almost died in first fight though."

"So I guess your high school years were pretty interesting then.  So you came to Freedom City for college?  Where do you go?"  _I wonder what she means by personal problems?  I guess if she wanted to talk about them she would - if I try to ask I'll probably say the wrong thing._

Megan shrugs, "The interview was at ASTRO Labs, but I didn't get the position.  It was sort of a stretch anyway, and I'm sure lots of really smart people want to work there too."

Her stomach growls.  "Do you want to get something to eat here instead staying of my room?  I'll just need a few minutes to clean up."  (Plus we should go to a place with the TV on.)


----------



## Elric (Feb 8, 2008)

Nitro is pissed.

“The night I first met Barrington, one of my teammates had gone ahead to scout.  Barrington spotted her and almost killed her with his laser.  That was the last we saw of her.  When we went to rescue her, we found her dead, tied her to a chair and burned to death.  By Barrington’s laser.  She didn’t tell him what he wanted to know and so he killed her.  

Don’t let a bunch of faux-populism fool you.  The man is a homicidal maniac bent on world-domination.  History shows that those who in their own minds ‘love humanity’ but care nothing about killing untold numbers of innocent people have a track record of nothing but misery and sorrow.

Has Barrington been unveiling aid to the world for decades in the form of super-technology?  Any businesses designed to mass-produce technology that would improve people’s lives?  No.  Has Barrington been going around for decades killing untold numbers of people while seeking to amass greater personal power?  Yes.  

Barrington was once known as the Nazi super Krieglock.  I’m sure he was just doing that to ‘get more technology to help make the world a better place.’

Can we defeat him?  Yes, we can.  Will we defeat him?  Yes, we will.  Citizens of Freedom City, know hope—I promise you that this man’s evil will soon come to an end."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2008)

Elric said:
			
		

> Nitro is pissed.
> 
> “The night I first met Barrington, one of my teammates had gone ahead to scout.  Barrington spotted her and almost killed her with his laser.  That was the last we saw of her.  When we went to rescue her, we found her dead, tied her to a chair and burned to death.  By Barrington’s laser.  She didn’t tell him what he wanted to know and so he killed her.
> 
> ...




"Wow.  ladies and gentlemen, that is some -surprising- oratory skill from Johnny Nitro.  Before we go to reaction from some others, how do your plans change in light of this new information?" 


Meanwhile, at the base, everyone is paged to come watch the speech in the central room of your wing.  Black is there too, but white isn't.  "Uh-oh," Black says "I think I know that big guy behind him, even through the mask.  I think thats Red Dawn, national hero of China.  He has fire and radiation powers and can turn into a dragon.  If he -- and China -- are with Barrington, this is a big, big, problem."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 8, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "When I'm on duty I tend to get very focused on the job at hand." she grinned a little. "I think my team mates only see me as the uber-bitch weather witch because they've only dealt with me while on duty. We really haven't had time to get to know one another or form any bonds of trust." she winced a little. "Cheesy, but it's true."
> 
> _Saving the world from a madman tends to do that._ she thought wryly.



"Nah you are the first person I have met here that has spent time talking to me, but then I guess I sort of showed up at a pretty tense time," Apollo smirks.

"So maybe we should find Star and see if we can't cheer her up?" he asks.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Wow.  ladies and gentlemen, that is some -surprising- oratory skill from Johnny Nitro.  Before we go to reaction from some others, how do your plans change in light of this new information?"
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, at the base, everyone is paged to come watch the speech in the central room of your wing.  Black is there too, but white isn't.  "Uh-oh," Black says "I think I know that big guy behind him, even through the mask.  I think thats Red Dawn, national hero of China.  He has fire and radiation powers and can turn into a dragon.  If he -- and China -- are with Barrington, this is a big, big, problem."




Hope is about to respond when they are called to the central room of their wing. Her face is expressionless as they watch what unfolds. Her hands clench a little as Mr. Black tells them about Red Dawn. "China has always been ready and eager to expand their territories." she said quietly. "This time though, they've gotten too greedy. Barrington isn't going to share with anyone." she glanced at the others. 

"Looks like playtime is over,"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2008)

Knowing that the others will obviously take care of the tv watching, Wren moves to the cell that the mobster occupies, and turns on the transparency.  "So, looks like death isn't so bad, huh?  Now, what role do you play in all of this?"

Wren will also wonder if, as they should, the Trust has audio and visual feedback of all interrogations here in these cells.  If so, then he would be most interested in learning what conversation took place here.  Something isn't right, gut feeling...


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 8, 2008)

"Villainy is such a buzzkill," Apollo quips.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Knowing that the others will obviously take care of the tv watching, Wren moves to the cell that the mobster occupies, and turns on the transparency.  "So, looks like death isn't so bad, huh?  Now, what role do you play in all of this?"
> 
> Wren will also wonder if, as they should, the Trust has audio and visual feedback of all interrogations here in these cells.  If so, then he would be most interested in learning what conversation took place here.  Something isn't right, gut feeling...




The computer displays the following "Sorry, You Do Not Have Clearance To Interrogate This Prisoner" and the wall stays black.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The computer displays the following "Sorry, You Do Not Have Clearance To Interrogate This Prisoner" and the wall stays black.




Wren will simply call into Ms. White, hoping her com link is active.  "There's a prisoner here, supposedly killed by lycanthropes.  What's the story on him?"

Otherwise, it's off the red leather girl, as he tries to be as diplomatic as possible.  "Working with Asad, huh?  Doesn't look to be such a good thing for you.  So, what can you tell me of Barrington and Asad?  What was Fine working on with you and Asad?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Do you want to get something to eat here instead staying of my room?  I'll just need a few minutes to clean up."  (Plus we should go to a place with the TV on.)




Viridian nods. "Sure, sounds good. I'll wait right outside."

She gets up and goes out the door to wait.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren will simply call into Ms. White, hoping her com link is active.  "There's a prisoner here, supposedly killed by lycanthropes.  What's the story on him?"
> 
> Otherwise, it's off the red leather girl, as he tries to be as diplomatic as possible.  "Working with Asad, huh?  Doesn't look to be such a good thing for you.  So, what can you tell me of Barrington and Asad?  What was Fine working on with you and Asad?"




White says "This relates to a very sensitive undercover operation by one of our other teams.  You'll be informed only if necessary."

The woman in red says "I will tell you nothing.  I demand a lawyer, and I demand to have my day in court."


----------



## Victim (Feb 8, 2008)

Megan quickly showers and rinses off her costume, spins herself dry, changes, and emerges in a couple of minutes.  "Sorry about that."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> White says "This relates to a very sensitive undercover operation by one of our other teams.  You'll be informed only if necessary."
> 
> The woman in red says "I will tell you nothing.  I demand a lawyer, and I demand to have my day in court."




"Do you see any phones here?  Does this look like county jail?  No.  You don't abide by the law, so obviously, why should they now apply to you?  You can't choose which one's you you want to abide by and which ones you want to.  You decided that a long time ago, so deal with it.  Your last chance at leniency just left."

Wren then walks away, not caring for her little temper tantrum.  He will head back to their quarters, hoping to find the others there.  On the way, he will speak with Ms. White, asking her what options they have with Ben and Sarah.  He wants to give them a chance to show that they aren't like their fathers.  If they could assist somehow, then all the better.  He leaves it to her, as it's her show...


----------



## Raylis (Feb 9, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [...]
> Meanwhile, at the base, everyone is paged to come watch the speech in the central room of your wing.  Black is there too, but white isn't.  "Uh-oh," Black says "I think I know that big guy behind him, even through the mask.  I think thats Red Dawn, national hero of China.  He has fire and radiation powers and can turn into a dragon.  If he -- and China -- are with Barrington, this is a big, big, problem."




 "Better a chinese super then more B Movie demons  Nightweaver says, stepping out of a shadow,  "Doc Otaku was there, unmasked, the last news report said he was in Chinese occupied territory. Whether that's Dawn or not doesn't matter. Looks like China sided with the occultist.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "Villainy is such a buzzkill," Apollo quips.




"Especially when fueled by madness." Hope quips and looks sober once more. "If what he says about masked superheroes from other nations joining him is true... They might not be aiding of their own free will. Remember, anyone can be broken, bespelled, brainwashed or controlled, not to mention just plainly mislead and fooled. If what we know about Barrington is true and he is as old or older than we think, then he probably knows every trick in the book in that regard," she looked at the others.

"I have a feeling that China is being duped into helping Barrington. Like I said, they're greedy and probably aren't looking much past all the goodies he's waving in front of their nose." she smirked. "They're also arrogant and think they can control him," 

She looked at the assembled villians on the screen, memorizing costumes and faces when shown and mentally ran through probabilities and various scenarios that Barrington would likely pull. 

"Whatever he's building.... Those components are going to have to be moved right? I think the next wave of attacks are going to be a blind, something to distract us with, while he gets those components to wherever he's assembling them." she narrowed her eyes as she remembered the previous wave of attacks.

"That's what the last wave of attacks where about. To spread resources thin while he walzed into the Lighthouse and took it over."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2008)

"Don't worry about it," Viridian replies with a grin. "You're a lot faster than I am. Lets see what's cooking."

She heads off to the lunchroom/cafeteria.


----------



## Elric (Feb 9, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Wow.  ladies and gentlemen, that is some -surprising- oratory skill from Johnny Nitro.  Before we go to reaction from some others, how do your plans change in light of this new information?"




The praise from Laura Lewis makes Nitro self-conscious all of a sudden.  It doesn't help that she's a stunning blond.  

“Gee, I really don’t know.  When you see a supervillain publicly announce that he’s proceeding with the next phrase of his plan for world domination, it probably means you’re going to be playing defense for a while."


----------



## Victim (Feb 9, 2008)

"Damn, looks like there's some kind of problem.  We're supposed meet in the common area again." she replies to Thess after their phones beep.

Megan drifts into the common room, messing with her hair. "What about China?"

"Yeah, or since he used the attacks as a diversion last time, maybe they're the real objective this time while the drill is just a fancy diversion.  It seems like he's done a variety of things, so there's no reason to assume he's going to use the same strategy again, right?  Aren't people supposed to use game theory or something instead of just trying to outguess people anyway?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2008)

"I'm pretty sure game theory is just a fancy way of saying 'guessing' anyway," Thess points out.

"Still, it's pretty suspicious that he took the trouble to go on the air and make that announcement. We recorded it, right? Lets watch it again."


----------



## Victim (Feb 9, 2008)

"I guess...  Let's watch the recording."

After watching a replay, "That doesn't sound so bad by itself.  If the Chinese and other countries start to use matter assembly, then the US will drop the restrictions on the technology.  Dealing with it will be disruptive socially - like lots of other revolutionary technologies or ideologies - but that doesn't make it wholey bad.  Just because Barrington has done lots of terrible things doesn't mean that everything he tries to do is terrible.  Even a broken clock is right twice a day."  _After all, he spared me.  If he's so good at breaking or manipulating people, I might be right there behind him if he took a few steps out of his way.  Or went for a crushing grip attack instead of a kick._

She looks to Wren since they had been discussing matters earlier.  "And I don't see how this really helps countries like China anyway.  If the economy shifts to nanofabrication, then things like outsourcing and cheap labor stop being a consideration.  When real value comes from good new ideas instead of just making cheap knockoffs, I'm not sure well China will do.  With the exception of Otaku, how much of the stuff made in China is designed there?"

"Maybe I just want really cheap stuff though."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 9, 2008)

"But you have to remember one thing.  I have sensed that whatever this guy is up to, it's end result is evil.  Of that, there is no doubt.  So, yes, he might actually be trying to even the playing ground for everyone, but the result will still be the same.  Why would he kill people?  Why would he destroy things?  There's always another way.  Not always the best way, but there is always another way.  He has disguises, aliases, and yet, he chose to kill and destroy, rather than bring this out as a businessman, where it would have been easier to investigate, approve, and produce, if it was so well intended.  He has an ulterior motive."

Wren is a bit unnerved by the news broadcast, noting that there were now more followers for Barrington to mislead and twist their minds to his will.  He had many devices, and ways to do such things, and there is no doubt that he is actually doing that now.

"So, what's our next move?  Ready ourselves to protect when they strike next?  Let's meet up with this cargo ship, and go from there.  Remember, we need to find a way to get in front of these guys, instead of chasing their tails.  I think it's time we had a schematic of the vessel that Voderac is using.  I am sure that it's make and model are handy enough to get a general diagram.  If we can isolate the enemy into areas where we can handle them, then all the better.  So, let's plan our attack.  Or am I missing something else we should be doing?"

Wren would like to have a printout of the same type/model of vessel that Voderac is using.  He would then like to work with the others on a plan of attack, and how to minimize their troubles.  (So the others can have their chance to use that elusive Master Plan feat...)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope grinned a little at Star's complaint, it was a familar gripe. "Yeah, but the price for matter assembly in this case is going to be way too high. I kinda like the world the way it is with all it's imperfections. Any kind of reorganization Barrington plans isn't gonna be good and alot of people will be hurt along the way. Unless of course you like the idea of living in a police or fascist state?" she said wryly 

ooc
Well, Hope does have Master Plan.  Heh. I think we did pretty good last time. We got fine, Red and a mini-hulk besides.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2008)

"He makes it sound good, Star," Thessaly says after watching it. "He knows all the right buttons to push...but you have to judge people by what they do, not what they say. They've killed a lot of innocent men and women to get where they are. They're consorting with entities from negative realms of madness and retribution. And remember what he's done in the past. He hasn't shown any signs of redemption since then."

She shakes her head slowly.

"And none of what he said explains why he needs an indestructible drilling machine."

"I think we should get Ben in on this. Show him what we got from the Foundry. He's the brains behind Fine and the source of at least one of the technologies they're using, and might understand those plans in ways we can't. We have to figure out what Barrington's up to before we can really make progress towards stopping him."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I guess...  Let's watch the recording."
> 
> After watching a replay, "That doesn't sound so bad by itself.  If the Chinese and other countries start to use matter assembly, then the US will drop the restrictions on the technology.  Dealing with it will be disruptive socially - like lots of other revolutionary technologies or ideologies - but that doesn't make it wholey bad.  Just because Barrington has done lots of terrible things doesn't mean that everything he tries to do is terrible.  Even a broken clock is right twice a day."  _After all, he spared me.  If he's so good at breaking or manipulating people, I might be right there behind him if he took a few steps out of his way.  Or went for a crushing grip attack instead of a kick._
> 
> ...




Black says "I don't think he said anything about spreading assembler technology.  He just said he was using it to produce, well, whatever the hell hope and progress are supposed to mean for this psycho.  I don't like the laws against assembler technology any more than you do, but the speech seemed more concerned with ensuring the technological advancement of the third world to or beyond current first world levels than univeralist populism.  Considering that Barrington's Johnny Jihad incarnation was the national super of Iran, I'm not so sure its going to be the kind of technological advancement that leads to peace, love, and puppies.

Its probably that stuff that China wants.  Not matter assembly, but alien weaponry, power generation, stuff like that.  Or, they just might want the US and Europe to be weakened, and think that this will do that overall.  Interesting that they telegraph support for Barrington and deny it.  They shelter Otaku but surround his base and call it house arrest, they put Red Dawn right behind Barrington in a bad disguise...I guess they want to have it both ways."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Black says "I don't think he said anything about spreading assembler technology.  He just said he was using it to produce, well, whatever the hell hope and progress are supposed to mean for this psycho.  I don't like the laws against assembler technology any more than you do, but the speech seemed more concerned with ensuring the technological advancement of the third world to or beyond current first world levels than univeralist populism.  Considering that Barrington's Johnny Jihad incarnation was the national super of Iran, I'm not so sure its going to be the kind of technological advancement that leads to peace, love, and puppies.
> 
> Its probably that stuff that China wants.  Not matter assembly, but alien weaponry, power generation, stuff like that.  Or, they just might want the US and Europe to be weakened, and think that this will do that overall.  Interesting that they telegraph support for Barrington and deny it.  They shelter Otaku but surround his base and call it house arrest, they put Red Dawn right behind Barrington in a bad disguise...I guess they want to have it both ways."





She chuckled a little at the peace, love and puppies comment. "Have you ever been around puppies Mr. Black? They are cute little balls of destruction."


----------



## Victim (Feb 9, 2008)

"Okay, so not only is the overall result of his plan evil, but every step along the way can only produce evil too.  It's nice to know where we stand."  Megan bits her lip.  _So I guess letting me live..._ 

"So what are we doing next?  The boat thing?  I'm not sure what we're trying to achieve there.  Are we going to capture that guy for interrogation, make a deal for information, blow up all his stuff so bad guys can't use it, what?"  _And why do we have a new person - Apollo of all people?  And where's Optic?_  She throws her new teammate a nervous glance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Okay, so not only is the overall result of his plan evil, but every step along the way can only produce evil too.  It's nice to know where we stand."  Megan bits her lip.  _So I guess letting me live..._
> 
> "So what are we doing next?  The boat thing?  I'm not sure what we're trying to achieve there.  Are we going to capture that guy for interrogation, make a deal for information, blow up all his stuff so bad guys can't use it, what?"  _And why do we have a new person - Apollo of all people?  And where's Optic?_  She throws her new teammate a nervous glance.




"Ironblood said that he had referred Barrington to Voderac to plan their decoy operation in Israel the day he got five terrorist groups to strike at different parts of the world at once to draw off the Freedom League from his main target.  Hiroshima Shadow was captured at the scene of the attack, and the technology being used to hold him is one of those that Barrington needs to complete the tower.  Plus, that mystery super fits into that whole bit somehow.  

Basically, your mission is to find out what Voderac did for Barrington, and if he knows anything or has maintained connections that we can exploit.  Then, unless you have a plan that requires Voderac to stay in business, as good secondary objectives you might take his cloaking device so we can duplicate the technology, copy whatever data you can from his computers, and destroy the ship."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She chuckled a little at the peace, love and puppies comment. "Have you ever been around puppies Mr. Black? They are cute little balls of destruction."




"I assure you that whatever Barrington has up his sleeve is some very un-cute destruction"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I assure you that whatever Barrington has up his sleeve is some very un-cute destruction"




"That's the understatement of the century," Hope quips and sees if they have a scematic of the boat.

"Okay. First thing we need to know is what kind of personel is this Voderac guy likely to have on his boat as well as weaponry and defenses. A scematic of the boat would be nice too,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "That's the understatement of the century," Hope quips and sees if they have a scematic of the boat.
> 
> "Okay. First thing we need to know is what kind of personel is this Voderac guy likely to have on his boat as well as weaponry and defenses. A scematic of the boat would be nice too,"




"Ironblood has never actually been on the boat, but Voderac has a small personal army with reasonably advanced small arms. Nothing you shouldn't be able to handle easily enough.  He did give us enough information that our plane will be able to defeat his cloak if we concentrate our sensors in a small enough area.  Voderac's cloak is powerful, but we have the advantage of using alien scanning technology that it was not specifically designed to defeat.

Since we would rather not try to fly over the ship, we can issue those who cannot fly on their own rocket packs.  Jacobson and his men can fly you near enough, then you can leave the plane and fly onto the ship."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2008)

ooc:
Since Hope can manipulate electricity through her lightening throwing ability, would it be within the realm of a Hero point for her to spend it on an EPM right before battle? Concentrated on the ship?

Also, through the Ritual feat, would it be possible for Hope with Viridians help to devise as spell that would allow them to look in on the ship, so they can get a better idea of what to plan? Something like ESP, but without the need for bits and pieces of the person/thing being scrying on?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Since Hope can manipulate electricity through her lightening throwing ability, would it be within the realm of a Hero point for her to spend it on an EPM right before battle? Concentrated on the ship?
> 
> Also, through the Ritual feat, would it be possible for Hope with Viridians help to devise as spell that would allow them to look in on the ship, so they can get a better idea of what to plan? Something like ESP, but without the need for bits and pieces of the person/thing being scrying on?




The ship is protected against magic, and EMP is too big a stretch for her powers.  Her power is weather, not electricity.  Lightning is one step away from pure weather control, so thats OK, but EMP isn't a naturally-occurring weather phenomenon, but rather a step away from raw electricity, so she cant do it.  She might be able to talk Black into coming along, though, as he COULD stunt that (or even just plain do it), being an electrical controller.


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2008)

"If there's not much other traffic in the area, then maybe creating rain or a storm would increase the load on the cloaking device and make the boat easier to detect," Megan suggests.

"So the opposition is just people with high tech weapons?  What about armor?"  _I can try shooting their guns._


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "If there's not much other traffic in the area, then maybe creating rain or a storm would increase the load on the cloaking device and make the boat easier to detect," Megan suggests.
> 
> "So the opposition is just people with high tech weapons?  What about armor?"  _I can try shooting their guns._




"Most if not all will have standard body armor.  There may be some with more exotic technology, but nothing truly weird.  Voderac is pretty midrange as far as hi-tech arms dealers go, which is why the Foundry sent Barrington to him for the orders that were not high-tech enough to be the kind of thing they do.  Voderac can get very large quantities and a very wide variety of midrange arms, though, and can provide significant mission consulting.  Most arms dealers don't want to know what their products are being used for, but Voderac, he's full service."


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2008)

"Mission consulting?  So he's some kind of tactical expert?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope looked at Black. "Back when we first met, you did something with electricity to get that door open. Are you an electrical controller?" she asked. "If so, can you create EPM's?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 10, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope looked at Black. "Back when we first met, you did something with electricity to get that door open. Are you an electrical controller?" she asked. "If so, can you create EPM's?"




"Do you mean Electro Magnetic Pulses?  EMP's?  If so, it's a good idea.  Only thing wrong with that would be it would affect the computers we are trying to gain information from.  Short of removing the hard drives, we would shoot ourselves in the foot before we had a chance to gain the information."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2008)

"Mr. Black, it might be a good idea if you came with us. While I can generate lightening, my main powers are magic and weather control, not electricity." she looked at the others.

"Alright. I can use my weather control powers to generate high winds, rain and hail, hampering movement and hopefully damaging the ship, because with the high winds, that'll also create high waves as well." Hope nodded and considered the problem of the ship itself.

"Basically, the general plan is going to be a quick and brutal attack on the ship. Part of the group will concentrate on generating as much mayhem and confusion as they can, while the others use the distraction to get Voderac and the information off the ship's computers." she leaned forward. "That means we'll need someone with teleportation powers as well as computer skills in the search and seize group." 

"So. I'm thinking that Shooting Star, Viridian, Nightweaver and Nitro should be  part of the search and seize group, because Star has the computer skills to get the information from the ship's computers, Viridian and Nightweaver both can teleport Voderac out once they get their hands on him and Nitro for back-up. If you can, find and grab the cloaking device. The rest of us will concentrate on the distraction and destruction side of things,"

She looked thoughtful. "Once we get Voderac and the files from the computer, we might be able to take the ship rather than scuttle it. That's where the EMP might come in handy. Fry the instrumentations, and we can seize everything. I'm sure he has more information hidden aboard it, rather than on the computers themselves,"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 10, 2008)

"Having to fight them while you kick up a storm will impede us just as much as them.  I was thinking something more subtle.  If we could get a basic diagram of that type of ship, I can start sectioning off different parts of the ship, with invisible walls.  That way, we can isolate when and where we take on whomever is on that ship.  I can keep on creating these walls, stacking them with each other, and even making it literally impossible for them to get to us.  As for us moving through them, I should be able to handle that as well.  Perhaps making them not so much invisible, it would allow Nightweaver the chance to teleport past them, or for me to shape them however I see fit.  Anyone else have any ideas that we might be overlooking?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "Having to fight them while you kick up a storm will impede us just as much as them.  I was thinking something more subtle.  If we could get a basic diagram of that type of ship, I can start sectioning off different parts of the ship, with invisible walls.  That way, we can isolate when and where we take on whomever is on that ship.  I can keep on creating these walls, stacking them with each other, and even making it literally impossible for them to get to us.  As for us moving through them, I should be able to handle that as well.  Perhaps making them not so much invisible, it would allow Nightweaver the chance to teleport past them, or for me to shape them however I see fit.  Anyone else have any ideas that we might be overlooking?"




Black reiterates "Unfortunately, all we know is that its a highly-customized freighter. We won't be able to determine the layout until we get there. 

I agree that the storm wont help much.  It might strain the cloaking field, but we can penetrate it anyway, and a storm will be worse for flyers than massive ships.  Hmmmm, hold up, thinking about scheduling.  Yeah, I can come with.  I'll do some work on the plane.  I don't think we should determine how to split until we know what we're up against...And we won't know that until we get on the ship.  I certainly can disable much of the ship's electronics, but that also might mean that some doors or lights wont work.  I guess Nitro and Nightweaver can handle those problems, though.  We should get going.  The plane is fueled up and waiting."


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2008)

_It really sucks to have to do this, but..._  "We probably need to move quickly once the attack starts, since they can probably just destroy the files we want and any other major bits of evidence.  Hitting them with an EMP is probably less important than keeping them from wiping their own systems with magnetic fields."

"Plus, if you want to capture the boat, why do you want to break all the electronics?  What exactly do you plan on siezing, the metal shell?  If you want the ship intact, then subdue all his people or get them to surrender."  

"I hope people are going to get a chance to practice with those rocket packs beforehand."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope nodded reluctantly. "I can create walls as well with my ice. Doors won't be a problem, I'm fairly strong when I need to be and my control air power is precise enough to pass for telikensis. I can also sort of 'see' in the darkness, by sensing where the air is displaced by objects." she chuckled a little. "If it came down to it, I could carry up to two people comfortably while flying. They'd have to take care of the defense though, because I won't be able to do much else."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _It really sucks to have to do this, but..._  "We probably need to move quickly once the attack starts, since they can probably just destroy the files we want and any other major bits of evidence.  Hitting them with an EMP is probably less important than keeping them from wiping their own systems with magnetic fields."
> 
> "Plus, if you want to capture the boat, why do you want to break all the electronics?  What exactly do you plan on siezing, the metal shell?  If you want the ship intact, then subdue all his people or get them to surrender."
> 
> "I hope people are going to get a chance to practice with those rocket packs beforehand."




"Heh, on second thought, I'd better requisition some grav boot / grav belt combinations.  Much easier to use and less...explosive.  I can temporarily disrupt electronics instead of destroying them, though that ability is somewhat less reliable.  I agree though that we should be careful.  We need to go."

Black leads everyone to a plane, in the hanger area, a bit bigger than the one you usually use, but shaped generally the same.  Dantoni is already in the pilot's seat preparing for takeoff when you arrive.  The plane exits the sea cliff, climbs rapidly, and accelerates rapidly in two stages, as the gravity drives are turned to max and the scramjets kick in. 

It will be about an hour until you reach the target, about 50 miles southwest of Cyprus in the Mediterranean.  It will be about 5:45am, a bit before dawn.


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2008)

"Perfect timing," Shooting Star complains.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Perfect timing," Shooting Star complains.




"Hey, nothing gets the blood going like the threat of imminent death," Hope cracks, settling into a chair and leaning back. "I like this sort of thing a lot better than having somebody's last moments alive thrust in your face."


----------



## Elric (Feb 11, 2008)

(You forgot Nitro.  He was just taping interviews)

Just before the plane takes off, Johnny Nitro comes running up to the hangar.  "Hey, wait for me!"

Once on board, "That message from Barrington- pretty crazy, huh?  Well, time to play a little more offense."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2008)

"We almost left without you Nitro," she grinned a little at the out of breath wrestler. "Nice interview by the way." She seemed more relaxed, less tense then before, nor full of barely repressed rage. The talk with Apollo obviously did some good, let some of the stress out.


----------



## Victim (Feb 11, 2008)

_Wow, your powers have some downsides?  I'd never know what that's like.  No need to bring it up every 5 minutes,_ she thinks bitterly.  _I'm tired, hungry, and stuck on a plane._

"Yes, that was a nice speech, Nitro."

_Let's try not to sound like an idiot here._  "It's nice to meet you, Apollo.  I'm sorry about rushing out earlier," Megan says hesitantly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Wow, your powers have some downsides?  I'd never know what that's like.  No need to bring it up every 5 minutes,_ she thinks bitterly.  _I'm tired, hungry, and stuck on a plane._
> 
> "Yes, that was a nice speech, Nitro."
> 
> _Let's try not to sound like an idiot here._  "It's nice to meet you, Apollo.  I'm sorry about rushing out earlier," Megan says hesitantly.




(There is food on the plane if you want it.  Nothing fancy, but its functional.  Mostly MREs and energy bars/drinks)


----------



## Victim (Feb 11, 2008)

Once the initial boost is over, Megan gets up and walks over to the food, planting each foot heavily.  _Just don't try to fly.  At all.  Dang it._  She fusses over the nutrional information before settling for an MRE and heading clumsily back to her seat.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2008)

Hope settles for a couple of energy bars and drinks as she works on her laptop, compiling notes and analyzing them, trying to find a common pattern with the attacks and the list of exotic materials Barrington needs. She also searches for thefts along those lines and sees if they match up in timing with the attacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2008)

Viridian approaches Apollo on the plane as well and offers a hand with an embarrassed smile.

"Hi. We met in the infirmary. Sorry if it seemed like I was brushing you off. Wasn't my intent at all. I'm Viridian. Welcome aboard."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2008)

"So, looks like I'm not the new guy anymore.  My name's Wren.  They call me the Guardian.  So, what's your power?  I haven't had time to read up on your info, so I guess it's better if it comes from you."

Wren will take the time to make sure that he has all info he needs.  He will get a few basic diagrams of vessels, to check on various designs.  Hopefully, should they need to have some need of his powers to control the battlefield, he would be ready to use them.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Let's try not to sound like an idiot here._  "It's nice to meet you, Apollo.  I'm sorry about rushing out earlier," Megan says hesitantly.



Apollo has been silent the whole time, not because he was nervous but because it seemed like the team was formulating a plan, something he had never really done, at least when it came to doing super heroic things like busting up drug rings.  He sort of just flew by the seat of his pants, hand-made Italian pants, but pants none the less.

He was on the plane lounging when the others finally noticed him, an odd thing… he was used to being the center of attention, not used to, he is the center of attention, focusing the light of the interior on himself, as he cracks his winning smile, dismissing the golden energy guitar he had in his hands with a thought, “No problem I figured I showed up at the absolute worst time, I should be the one apologizing, a pretty girl like you should never be upset,” he directs to Star.

He turns to Viridian, “Hey no worries, I would brush me off too if I wasn’t famous, and it still happens,” he jokes.   He turns to Wren enjoying the attention, “Well I don’t have a fancy superhero name, so just call me Apollo; as far as to what I can do… I guess I control or create light energy… like my slamming light axe.”

With that he forms his signature light guitar, and riffs off a solid tune, an homage to the Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin; with a thought it turns into a great golden bow with sun and eagle motifs, and energy arrow forming in his other hand… the light sizzling around him, almost to bright to look at directly as if divine, before he dismisses it with his casual smile, returning the light to normal, yet making sure he stays at the center of attention.  

He flops down on the seat and beckons the others to relax, “Yeah it isn’t as fancy as I would like, but it gets the job done, I can also fly pretty damn fast which is how I prefer to get around, it saves on travel expenses… it’s like Top Gun with less Scientology, and a hell of a lot more fun.”


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2008)

"You're too kind."   _Flatterer.  I'm not that pretty._

"It's amazing that you have enough control to make light act like a real guitar," Megan gushes.  _Altering the basic properties of light makes even my programed shots seem pathetic._  "Umm, how fast is 'pretty damn fast?'  I like to fly myself."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "You're too kind."   _Flatterer.  I'm not that pretty._



"Have a seat," he gestures for her to sit.


			
				Victim said:
			
		

> "It's amazing that you have enough control to make light act like a real guitar," Megan gushes.  _Altering the basic properties of light makes even my programed shots seem pathetic._  "Umm, how fast is 'pretty damn fast?'  I like to fly myself."



“Well one time I was hanging with Jessica, and she was like how fast can you go… and I was like I don’t know, never really pushed it.  So I sort of got the idea I would see how far I could cover in about a half hour to an hour… well one thing lead to another and I was able to cover about a 1000 miles, maybe a little less, maybe a little more… I think I broke the sound barrier… which isn’t a good idea in any downtown area…” he smirks.

Apollo shakes his head, “I do a lot of dumb things for a pretty face, too bad it would never work between me and her… music and acting don’t mix.”


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2008)

"My cruising speed is around 50 miles per hour. Nothing to write home about, but it sure as hell saves on gas money. I've read a little about weather controllers, I think the top flight speed is around 250 miles per, which is about as high as your average hurricane wind gets." she grinned a little at Star and Apollo. "So it looks like I'm never going to be the _'Speedy Gonzales_' of the flight squad as it were," she didn't sound envious, nor was she. Everyone had their strengths and weaknesses and you couldn't help with what you were born with.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2008)

_Umm, sit next to you?  I guess..._  Seeming a little unsure, Shooting Star carefully walks over and sits next to the rockstar.

"About 2000 mph?  That's pretty much the same speed that I can sustain for that long.  I'm not sure how you could break the sound barrier and not know it though.  Yeah, it's always good to head a bit out to sea before going super.  Unless there's an emergency."  _Jessica? ... Some actress?_

_50 miles an hour?  That's pathetic.  Even stuff like gravity would take a big chunk of her available vector. Maybe that's why she's such a b!tch; her flying is no good._  "So normal wind speed is the constraint on your speed?  Wouldn't your clothes get all messed up at 250?  Have you tried creating a vortex and then launching yourself out of it at the same time you max out your flight?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2008)

She thought outloud. "You know, Light is but one part of the electromagnetic spectrum. Radiation is another part of it...." she frowned as she hunted through her notes, calling them up on the laptop locking in on the mysterious super who had displayed those kinds of abilities.

"Son of a...." She looked at the others. "Barrington is trying to build a big drilling thing with a lot of exotic materials, materials that are supposed to withstand great pressure and heat and radiation. The thing is hollow too. Maybe he's not trying to build a portal, but he's trying to drill down to the core, for all of those heavy metals like gold for example. The hollow part he can fill with all of the metal he wants." she looked grim. "I don't know what that'll do to the earth itself, but it can't be good."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Umm, sit next to you?  I guess..._  Seeming a little unsure, Shooting Star carefully walks over and sits next to the rockstar.
> 
> "About 2000 mph?  That's pretty much the same speed that I can sustain for that long.  I'm not sure how you could break the sound barrier and not know it though.  Yeah, it's always good to head a bit out to sea before going super.  Unless there's an emergency."  _Jessica? ... Some actress?_
> 
> _50 miles an hour?  That's pathetic.  Even stuff like gravity would take a big chunk of her available vector. Maybe that's why she's such a b!tch; her flying is no good._  "So normal wind speed is the constraint on your speed?  Wouldn't your clothes get all messed up at 250?  Have you tried creating a vortex and then launching yourself out of it at the same time you max out your flight?"




"I can do that, but the effort is usually not worth it most of the time. It's handy and useful when I do need it though." she grinned at Star. "Like I said before, you're probably one of the fastest fliers I've seen. Me? Not so much." she said.  

"And no. My clothes don't get messed up, neither does my hair. The wind is my friend," she said with a chuckle, the air around them picking up a little, ruffling clothes and hair, while hers stays the same. Once the air does settle back down, everyone else's appearence doesn't seem the worse for wear. It's kinda weird. "One of the other perks though is that I can run just as fast as I can fly and I can leap 50ft in one jump." 

She grinned at Star. "Everyone has their weaknesses Star and their strengths. Not everyone can do what I can, not everyone can do what you can. In your own way, you are as powerful as I am. So is everyone else here, each of us making up for what the other lacks. It all evens out in the wash."

ooc:
This is done before the thing about Barrington and the drill. Sorry.....


----------



## Raylis (Feb 12, 2008)

"To clear up the misconception, I _can't_ teleport. I shadow-walk. If there isn't a shadow large enough for me to enter and exit then I can't- at Apollo's bright lightshow she cuts off abrutly letting out a startled yelp laced with a bit more pain then she would care to admit. Reflexivly she throws her arm across her eyes and blankets the entire passenger compartment with darkness. The darkness lingers for a moment after the intense subsides. 

Nightweaver doesn't say anything, but she moves to sit further away from the rockstar.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2008)

At the yelp of pain, Hope looks in Nightweaver's direction, concerned. "You okay?" she asked.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "To clear up the misconception, I _can't_ teleport. I shadow-walk. If there isn't a shadow large enough for me to enter and exit then I can't- at Apollo's bright lightshow she cuts off abrutly letting out a startled yelp laced with a bit more pain then she would care to admit. Reflexivly she throws her arm across her eyes and blankets the entire passenger compartment with darkness. The darkness lingers for a moment after the intense subsides.
> 
> Nightweaver doesn't say anything, but she moves to sit further away from the rockstar.



Apollo winces, “You okay, babe?  Oops sorry I had not realized that I would hurt anyone… I was totally not trying to do that.”

He turns to Star, “We should race sometime, I wouldn’t mind losing to a hottie like you… but I won’t make it easy,” he winks.  He rises though and walks over to  Nightweaver with an apologetic smile.

“Hey,” he kneels, by her, dimming his own light, “I am sorry about that, I didn’t catch your name,” he takes her hand softly, “but yeah… I didn’t mean to hurt you.”


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Viridian scoots over to sit next to Nightweaver.

"Are you all right?" she asks conscientiously.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2008)

"Are you okay?  I didn't know light bothered you that much.  Should I be extra careful with my flares around you?  Maybe we should all stop throwing around powers that affect other people without permission."

_I don't get it.  Why is he being so nice to me?_  "I guess...  Why would you assume that you'd lose though?"

"Hope, you need to check the specs again.  The drill is only made to go several hundred feet down.  The telescoping shaft goes down a few hundred feet from the base, and then some parts separate but are still wired to the main sections for power.  Even though the materials could survive at extreme depths, that's not what it's supposed to do."  _Drilling to the center of the earth was only the first thing I thought of before looking at the design carefully.  You're just a little slow.    _

---------------------------------------


			
				Post 1471 said:
			
		

> A few feet wide and the hollow, telescoping shaft gets to be several hundred feet long. It seems that it is designed to telescope to its maximum length, after which the drill its engine, and an unknown (i.e. to be added by non-Foundry) device separate


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _I don't get it.  Why is he being so nice to me?_  "I guess...  Why would you assume that you'd lose though?"



"I saw how you bolted from the room, that is speed, I would actually have to try to keep up with you, I mean you are smoking fast," he cracks a smile.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "I saw how you bolted from the room, that is speed, I would actually have to try to keep up with you, I mean you are smoking fast," he cracks a smile.




"No, I'm not."  She shudders at the thought.  "Avoiding too much heat from atmospheric friction might be the biggest limit on my top end speed though.  And I wasn't going all fast earlier; it's an optical illusion.  In a fairly tight space, a few hundred seems much faster than it really is, especially with abrupt acceleration."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 12, 2008)

Nightweaver pulls her hand from the light controller  "Photosensitivity.  Although it's more then just that. Too bright of light and I lose all my abilities, and intense enough light hurts worse then a fist to the head. 'All who dwell in darkness fear the light'."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Are you okay?  I didn't know light bothered you that much.  Should I be extra careful with my flares around you?  Maybe we should all stop throwing around powers that affect other people without permission."
> 
> _I don't get it.  Why is he being so nice to me?_  "I guess...  Why would you assume that you'd lose though?"
> 
> ...




Hope looked again at the specs, trying to make some sense out of the gobblegook. "Sorry Star, not a scientist, Okay. So no core drilling. Hmmm." she growled. That's plenty deep enough though to screw around with a fault or something isn't it?" she said, looking at the other super.   "Put that thing in the center of a volcano...." she shivered. "I'm just looking at what he could do with this thing, other than magic. Sometimes, magicians tend to get tunnel vision when it comes to that sort of thing, thinking that everything can be solved with a good spell or two. "This thing looks like it needs some sort of magical energy to be fully functional. Maybe he needs the drill to get down to a cache of magical energy? A ley line node? Those can pack alot of energy." she mused outloud making notes. "Hey, _Speedy_ any ideas on what this can do?" she asked Star, pulling up what she can on the thing.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Nightweaver pulls her hand from the light controller  "Photosensitivity.  Although it's more then just that. Too bright of light and I lose all my abilities, and intense enough light hurts worse then a fist to the head. 'All who dwell in darkness fear the light'."



 "Damn that sucks," he shrugs and takes a his seat next to Star, "You guys are kind of wound up pretty tight, are all super hero teams like this, that would be such a buzz kill.  Optical illusion or not, your fast; its okay to take a compliment."  He gives star a playful wink, "So basically what you are saying is if you go too fast you would burn up... there is a song in there... Stars, speed, and smoking hot.  I like where this is going."

_Man heat from atmospheric friction, blah blah blah... photosensitivity... fear the light... do these people talk like this in public, LAME!  Maybe this is how super heroes act?_ Apollo thinks as he focuses his attention on Star, "So yeah what's the plan... last thing I knew I was going to be singing... or taking a singer's place... and then I heard about drills... and Barrington, who seems like your typical lame I want to rule the world villain, I mean you would think villains would find a new gig then ruling the world.  The world is kind of lame... but yeah, we got like a plan?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "Damn that sucks," he shrugs and takes a his seat next to Star, "You guys are kind of wound up pretty tight, are all super hero teams like this, that would be such a buzz kill.  Optical illusion or not, your fast; its okay to take a compliment."  He gives star a playful wink, "So basically what you are saying is if you go too fast you would burn up... there is a song in there... Stars, speed, and smoking hot.  I like where this is going."
> 
> _Man heat from atmospheric friction, blah blah blah... photosensitivity... fear the light... do these people talk like this in public, LAME!  Maybe this is how super heroes act?_ Apollo thinks as he focuses his attention on Star, "So yeah what's the plan... last thing I knew I was going to be singing... or taking a singer's place... and then I heard about drills... and Barrington, who seems like your typical lame I want to rule the world villain, I mean you would think villains would find a new gig then ruling the world.  The world is kind of lame... but yeah, we got like a plan?"




"Well, your average supervillian tends to be a meglomaniac 'I'm better than everyone else so bow down to me argg', never mind the paper work involved, not to mention the migraines. If they didn't have powers, they'd be laughable. But since they do, they generally have a shot at actually pulling it off. That's where we come in." she grinned at the rock star. "On the other hand, he could be trying to bring hell to earth, destroy the world so he can make a better one..... There are variations to the 'would be world ruler' type."

Hope laughed. "The general plan is stop whatever Barrington is planning, free his hostages and then really kick his arse into next week. First though, we have to figure out what he's doing. Hence this particular little jaunt."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope laughed. "The general plan is stop whatever Barrington is planning, free his hostages and then really kick his arse into next week. First though, we have to figure out what he's doing. Hence this particular little jaunt."



"Gotcha, well as long as the crazy villain gets his in the end, I am down," Apollo smirks.

"So do you guys have like a name, like a team name... I am partial to Apollo's Angels myself," he grins at Hope and Star.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2008)

"I don't know; I'm not a scientist either."



> "You guys are kind of wound up pretty tight, are all super hero teams like this, that would be such a buzz kill. Optical illusion or not, your fast; its okay to take a compliment




"I don't really know.  I haven't been on any other teams."  She shifts about uncomfortably in her seat and looks away. _PLEASE don't make a song like that._  "What plan that involves singing?"


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I don't really know.  I haven't been on any other teams."  She shifts about uncomfortably in her seat and looks away. _PLEASE don't make a song like that._  "What plan that involves singing?"



Apollo whispers low enough just for Star to hear, “Hey relax, you look uncomfortable, I am just trying to get to know everyone, you just happen to seem the most interesting at the moment.  There is nothing wrong with that Star.”

He turns and speaks louder for the others to hear, “Well I was brought on to impersonate a musician, cause a distraction I guess; I mean I am sure once I start the show people are going to notice that it isn’t him… but they will get one hell of a show either way, and we get a step closer to shutting down Barrington’s operation.”

He forms his energy guitar, and strums a few notes before settling into a soft rhythm, “I have been working on this one for awhile now… I finally got some inspiration for it, so is there anything I should know about what we are facing, I was kind of spacing out back there with all the talking…”

_Take 10 on Perform, for a total of 27._


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Apollo whispers low enough just for Star to hear, “Hey relax, you look uncomfortable, I am just trying to get to know everyone, you just happen to seem the most interesting at the moment.  There is nothing wrong with that Star.”
> 
> He turns and speaks louder for the others to hear, “Well I was brought on to impersonate a musician, cause a distraction I guess; I mean I am sure once I start the show people are going to notice that it isn’t him… but they will get one hell of a show either way, and we get a step closer to shutting down Barrington’s operation.”
> 
> ...




Mr. Black says "The mission you're talking about is next week, at an event put on by Jonathan Grant.  You were transferred to this unit now so you could all get to know each other.  This mission will be a pretty standard raid and interrogate op."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 12, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mr. Black says "The mission you're talking about is next week, at an event put on by Jonathan Grant.  You were transferred to this unit now so you could all get to know each other.  This mission will be a pretty standard raid and interrogate op."



 "Whoa, whoa... next week... man my personal assistant totally dropped the ball, I am not even sure why I pay her... oh yeah now I remember," Apollo laughs, "well okay on with the _standard interrogate and raid thing... op_... is that short for operation?  All this military lingo is confusing...  I hope we don't use military time, that crap always confuses me.  I didn't join the army for a reason!"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "Whoa, whoa... next week... man my personal assistant totally dropped the ball, I am not even sure why I pay her... oh yeah now I remember," Apollo laughs, "well okay on with the _standard interrogate and raid thing... op_... is that short for operation?  All this military lingo is confusing...  I hope we don't use military time, that crap always confuses me.  I didn't join the army for a reason!"




"Black is ex-military." Hope remarked as she saved her notes and shot them over to Star's computer for review, knowing that of all of them, she probably has a better handle on the science stuff. As for military time. Just remember that 01200hrs means 12AM and 1200hrs  means 12pm. Then just count up from there." She grinned.

"As for standard interrogate and raid, that basically means we smash into a place, do as much damage as we can, grab whoever it is we want for questioning and then get out before the smoke clears. Not necessarily in that order." she grinned at the rock star. "Just wait until you encounter your first demon. Those are fun. _Not_." 

For this mission, Hope chose to wear a basic black skinsuit and boots, with a red and blue utility belt and some fancy blue wrist guards for accents. In the seat beside her is a dark blue cloak and a blue and black mask that will cover the lower half of her face and her nose when put on. She looks pretty good in the outfit, even if it is simplistic. 



ooc:
She'll look something like this. Just imagine her other picture with this costume on it. Not perfect but then... Not an artist either.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "Whoa, whoa... next week... man my personal assistant totally dropped the ball, I am not even sure why I pay her... oh yeah now I remember," Apollo laughs, "well okay on with the _standard interrogate and raid thing... op_... is that short for operation?  All this military lingo is confusing...  I hope we don't use military time, that crap always confuses me.  I didn't join the army for a reason!"





"Sorry 'bout that, its a habit.  For some, recruitment phrases like 'Be All You Can Be' and 'Army of One' are just advertising slogans.  For me, they are literal truth.  I joined up as a mutant with some rought electricity powers, and between the power training, the nanotech augmentations, and these babies* they unlocked my true potential and turned me into a one man army.  Of course, they then decided that they didn't need me, what with that peace dividend and all, but I blame the politicians for THAT."


* He pulls out and twirls his two long-barreled pistols. They are the only known pistol-sized railguns in the world, miniaturized due to that fact that they have no internal power source...he powers the magnetic fields that propel the slugs, and has enough left over to add some electrical energy them as well.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 13, 2008)

"Sort of like the phrase to 'serve and protect' is the literal truth for me. I guess I've always wanted to make the ones who enjoy hurting others for the sake of causing pain stop. A badge was my way of doing it." she chuckled dryly, waving to her black skinsuit. "Now I'm joining the spandex brigade against my better judgement, because the badge isn't enough to protect the innocent against the likes of Barrington." 

 Of them all, only Black or Apollo would likely understand the full reason of why she's helping. Black because he knows her full story, or as much as anyone can know it and Apollo for what little she revealed, which wasn't all of it by a long shot. 

_I swore I'd never let another person lose their innocence like I lost mine. Sometimes I actually succeed. Other times.... I can only avenge their deaths._ she thought, looking a bit haunted for a moment. _God, I just hope I can help stop Barrington with whatever he's planning._ 

The costume was one she had picked out of the wardrobe offered by the Trust. It was probably a bit more than simple spandex.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Viridian just looks at her hands, abruptly feeling out of place. Ex-military, ex-law enforcement...who was she? Just some twentysomething college kid moonlighting as a crimefighter on a lark. Was it any wonder she so often felt out of her league?

_What am I doing here? I guess I've held my own mostly, but Hope packs a lot more magic punch than I do, and she knows more useful things. I can't even fly._


----------



## Victim (Feb 13, 2008)

> Apollo whispers low enough just for Star to hear, “Hey relax, you look uncomfortable, I am just trying to get to know everyone, you just happen to seem the most interesting at the moment. There is nothing wrong with that Star.”




Star turns scarlet.  _It'd be really awkward if someone heard that.  This is just more than a little overwhelming. _  She's distracted by the music, tapping her foot in time, but still seems somewhat uneasy.

"No one told me about this planned mission," she says worriedly.  _Maybe they don't want me to go?_

_It's nice that they have things to believe in.  Too bad for me though._

(Better?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Star turns scarlet.  _It'd be really awkward if someone heard that.  This is just more than a little overwhelming. _  She's distracted by the music, tapping her foot in time, but still seems somewhat uneasy.
> 
> "No one told me about this planned mission," she says worriedly.  _Maybe they don't want me to go?_
> 
> _It's nice that they have things to believe in.  Too bad for me though._




(Heard what?)


----------



## Victim (Feb 13, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Heard what?)



(Apollo's whisper.  Fixed in the post.)


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 13, 2008)

Apollo nods listening to everyone, strumming his tune, “Alright so yeah I think I got it… I am not much for planning but I am all about doing.  Just give me a direction and I am all over it chief,” he says to Mr. Black.

“Army is the way to go, I did a free concert for some dude over the in the sandbox, I was rocking, but those guys rock harder, I just hope most of them come home in one piece, if not all of them,” he shakes his head, “kick ass America, kick ass.”

“Okay so who are we trying to capture… man I guess I better start paying attention to stuff,” he smirks, “I usually have people that do that for me.”

He glances at Star with a smile but says nothing.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Now Viridian buries her head in her hands.

_We're depending on this guy?_


----------



## Victim (Feb 13, 2008)

_Try to focus._  Shooting Star reviews her minicomputer.  "Voderac."  She looks for a picture to make identifying their target easier, and will forward it to the others upon finding one.  _Look, Hope sent me some crap.  What am I supposed to do with all this stuff?  Send it to our tech division with real scientists._


----------



## Raylis (Feb 13, 2008)

_. o O {This is just perfect. Not only is he a lightbulb but a dim-witted one as well. Doesn't even know what we're doing here. Makes Nitro look a lot smarter though...}_

"Hey Thess, about earlier before we hit that warehouse? Thanks.  she says in a low voice.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Viridian looks up at Nightweaver, for a moment not sure what she's talking about...then remembers. 

"You're welcome," she replies quietly.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 13, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Try to focus._  Shooting Star reviews her minicomputer.  "Voderac."  She looks for a picture to make identifying their target easier, and will forward it to the others upon finding one.  _Look, Hope sent me some crap.  What am I supposed to do with all this stuff?  Send it to our tech division with real scientists._



"Sweet, got it... Voderac," Apollo adds thinking, _Man this whole super hero thing is serious business, did I miss the training manual?  No one sent me a book on the how to's of bring justice, how long is this flight?  It feels like we have been flying forever.  Man I am surrounded by hot super chicks, I could get used to this.  Wait... Voderac, he has that cloaking technology... crap... we got to stop... hey I paid attention after all.  Man Star is hot... so is Viridian... FOCUS!_

“Voderac, could be more useful in our pocket then just destroying his ship right?  I mean sure the guy is on the wrong side of the law, but we start a good business relationship and he could prove useful down the road; plus his cloaking technology is good, but obviously not insurmountable given we have the technology to already defeat it; it might be prudent to engage in some aggressive negotiations, unless Barrington has bought him outright.  Just saying, you destroy his toys take him into custody, what incentive does he have to talk, none.  What are you going to, punch him in the face till he tells you what you _want_ to hear?” Apollo questions.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

"From the briefing, Voderac's not the sort of person we'd want a professional relationship with," Viridian speaks up. "Black wants the cloaking device if we can get it though."

She shrugs.

"As for talking, we've got ways to make sure he tells the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth. So help him Goddess."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "From the briefing, Voderac's not the sort of person we'd want a professional relationship with," Viridian speaks up. "Black wants the cloaking device if we can get it though."
> 
> She shrugs.
> 
> "As for talking, we've got ways to make sure he tells the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth. So help him Goddess."



"He is small potatoes though, taking Voderac down won't solve anything, and if you are talking about mind reading, or something invasive like that, how does that separate us from Barrington and his ilk... you don't do what we want we take it from you by force, because we have that _right_?  Hey it's your deal, I am just along for the ride, I just want to make sure of what we are doing," Apollo shrugs.

"I mean Barrington obviously does not care if we catch Voderac or not, so either Voderac is expendable or Barrington is sloppy, and any guy that wants to set the world free, and blah blah blah, be some kind of messiah is probably not taking too many chances.  I am not saying we let Voderac go, but we give him the option, he might surprise us.  Of course," Apollo muses, "I could be underestimating his importance.  Barringotn could be baiting us, using Voderac as part of an elaborate trap... sacrifice a pawn, to get your queen in the right position kind of thing..."


----------



## Victim (Feb 13, 2008)

"If it was a problem for us to get information like that, someone would have told us, right?"  Megan looks over at Mr. Black.  "It didn't seem like it hurt them."  _It'd be better just have your mind read or be made to talk directly than to get hurt or go through all kinds of verbal tricks and manipulations, right?  Same end result, much cleaner?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "He is small potatoes though, taking Voderac down won't solve anything, and if you are talking about mind reading, or something invasive like that, how does that separate us from Barrington and his ilk... you don't do what we want we take it from you by force, because we have that _right_?  Hey it's your deal, I am just along for the ride, I just want to make sure of what we are doing," Apollo shrugs.
> 
> "I mean Barrington obviously does not care if we catch Voderac or not, so either Voderac is expendable or Barrington is sloppy, and any guy that wants to set the world free, and blah blah blah, be some kind of messiah is probably not taking too many chances.  I am not saying we let Voderac go, but we give him the option, he might surprise us.  Of course," Apollo muses, "I could be underestimating his importance.  Barringotn could be baiting us, using Voderac as part of an elaborate trap... sacrifice a pawn, to get your queen in the right position kind of thing..."




Black says "Apollo does raise a decent point.  There are two kinds of ways to go about this.  We can attack hard and fast form multiple directions and try to overwhelm them before they can organize to strike back, or we can go in overtly, as a group, and demand an audience with Voderac.  Odds are we'll wind up fighting and taking him in either way, but both are options.  Barrington doesn't care much about him, but he's dangerous out in the wild, and hard to track.  We can only find him if we know basically where he is.  As far as mind control, its just a tool, and its easier and more humane, efficient, and reliable than trying to break  them psychologically or beating it out of them.  Then again, I speak as someone with such a power.  I can use my ability to manipulate electricity to control neural impulses, and thus control someone's actions.  I primarily use that for interrogations."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

"It doesn't hurt," Viridian says quietly. "Not my spell. It would be pretty easy to misuse though, so I do try not to use it unless I have to. It's kind of grey magic, like telekinesis. There's a definite line you can cross if you're not careful."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2008)

"So whats it gunna be -- raid or confront?," Black says.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 14, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "So whats it gunna be -- raid or confront?," Black says.



 "Being the FNG I will go with whatever the majority decide," Apollo replies still playing his light guitar, "but I wouldn't mind confronting him... we raid, we have only one option, we confront we have two... plus it adds to our good guy cred."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2008)

"I prefer a raid for a couple of reasons. One, we don't know the layout of the ship, we don't really know what sort of defenses it has. We go in there with a mind to negotiate, he has the upper hand, he has the control, he has us right were he wants us. At least with a raid, we have one advantage, surprise." 

"Lesson number one when dealing with super-powered bad-guys: Never negotiate on their turf. Either pick a neutral spot for the negotiations or hit them hard and quick, otherwise they will kill you." she grinned a little. "Lesson number two: If you have superior fire-power or don't care if you get killed, disregard lesson number one." she looked at the others. "Being one of the 'good guys' doesn't mean dying needlessly or being honorably stupid."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 14, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I prefer a raid for a couple of reasons. One, we don't know the layout of the ship, we don't really know what sort of defenses it has. We go in there with a mind to negotiate, he has the upper hand, he has the control, he has us right were he wants us. At least with a raid, we have one advantage, surprise."
> 
> "Lesson number one when dealing with super-powered bad-guys: Never negotiate on their turf. Either pick a neutral spot for the negotiations or hit them hard and quick, otherwise they will kill you." she grinned a little. "Lesson number two: If you have superior fire-power or don't care if you get killed, disregard lesson number one." she looked at the others. "Being one of the 'good guys' doesn't mean dying needlessly or being honorably stupid."



 "He is expecting a fight, why else would he be cruising around cloaked," Apollo quips.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> "He is expecting a fight, why else would he be cruising around cloaked," Apollo quips.




"No, he's avoiding a fight by cruising around cloaked. He knows there are alot of people who'd like to see him put out of business. So hence the secrecy and the cloaking device. He doesn't expect anyone hostile to know where he is, so that breeds a kind of.... complacency, because it's worked so well for so long."


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2008)

_If we try to negociate, they'll probably just shoot me in the back like the Foundry people I was letting go.  And we shouldn't have to come with our hat in hand - especially not since he helped to plan those attacks.  It's not like he's just selling stuff without concern for who the end user is. On the other hand, it sort of seems unfair to raid his boat before dawn, especially we'd have to fight normal guys.  We're supposed to be super heroes, not commandoes.  And Hope is supporting the attack plan.  With more KILL KILL KILL talk.  Amazingly, super battles don't have to go to the death.  I don't even think most of them do.  Hmm._  She'll start looking for public AEGIS or FBI stats on the matter.

"If we wanted to try talking first, why would we all have to go in?  Wouldn't having an unknown number of reinforcements be better than showing everything?  I don't really know what we should do."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

"There is an option," Viridian says.

"If I had a way to see, or at least hear, I could send an illusion in to talk. We'd be in no danger then. I think I could try to improvise a sort of sense link to the illusion if I had to...sort of a combination glamour and scrying spell, to create a projected presence."

She shrugs. "I'm sure there's other solutions too...but I'm the magic specialist, so that's a magic one."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "There is an option," Viridian says.
> 
> "If I had a way to see, or at least hear, I could send an illusion in to talk. We'd be in no danger then. I think I could try to improvise a sort of sense link to the illusion if I had to...sort of a combination glamour and scrying spell, to create a projected presence."
> 
> She shrugs. "I'm sure there's other solutions too...but I'm the magic specialist, so that's a magic one."




"Unfortunately, the ship is shielded form magical communication.  Unlike our alien sensors, that IS something Voderac knows to prepare for.  Too bad we haven't had enough time with those holographic copy devices to use THAT technology.  Of course, if Viridian can whip up an invisibility spell and get onto the ship, she could maybe do it form hiding, or maybe...hmmm...ya know, I think that Ms. White knows a trick like this.  Astral Projection I think its called, and I think it might work since it uses some kind of dimensional tunneling.  Perhaps you ought to call her up and get some help duplicating the effect..."


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "There is an option," Viridian says.
> 
> "If I had a way to see, or at least hear, I could send an illusion in to talk. We'd be in no danger then. I think I could try to improvise a sort of sense link to the illusion if I had to...sort of a combination glamour and scrying spell, to create a projected presence."
> 
> She shrugs. "I'm sure there's other solutions too...but I'm the magic specialist, so that's a magic one."




"I thought the ship was protected against spying powers like that.  Maybe we could drop a phone on their boat, and then call it."  She imagines the phone impacting the boat after being released at high speed.  "Maybe a teleport bounce would be better."

"It's not zero risk, but it should keep our exposure minimal and still open a line of communication.  And it's not devoid of threat, since we could have placed a bomb instead of a phone."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2008)

"I think Star has the right idea. We should talk with Vaderic first, but be prepared for a trap or a double cross. If we need to sneak aboard that I can do; they shouldn't be able to see me if I keep to the shadows.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2008)

Raylis said:
			
		

> "I think Star has the right idea. We should talk with Vaderic first, but be prepared for a trap or a double cross. If we need to sneak aboard that I can do; they shouldn't be able to see me if I keep to the shadows.




Black says "How about Star and Apollo buzz the boat at maximum speed and drop off an extra sat phone rigged to a small parachute. It shouldn't be too big a risk...and you'll get to find out who's faster."


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Black says "How about Star and Apollo buzz the boat at maximum speed and drop off an extra sat phone rigged to a small parachute. It shouldn't be too big a risk...and you'll get to find out who's faster."




_That could fun._  "Would a parachute work at that speed?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _That could fun._  "Would a parachute work at that speed?"




"Yeah, if you release it high enough and far enough from the target, and I set the 'chute timer right."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2008)

Hope scowled, but held her peace. They were new at this, save for Black. Maybe it could work, but then again. _Superheroes_....
What was she doing here? She was an AEGIS agent, the one they called in when they didn't care whether or not the bad-guys were brought in dead or alive. Her bosses generally pointed her in the right direction and let her have at it and she got the job done. Most of the super-criminals she went after were too dangerous to be kept, too dangerous for Buckers and other super-criminal prisons. _Like Faust_. She thought worriedly. She knew he'd escape eventually, sooner probably then later. And then.... More innocents dead.

"So negotiation," Hope scowled unhappily. No plan was ideal. "I still favor a raid, mainly because if we go with negotation it will be on his terms. What you're planning is highly risky." 

Her last plan went well enough and no one on the team would have gotten badly hurt if Star had stuck to the main plan. Hope herself didn't care much about getting injured, as long as she survived them relatively intact. 

"The general plan was one group cause mass confusion while Wren used that confusion to contain the mercs Voderac hired, using his force walls. Another group goes after the cloaking device and the third goes after Voderac himself. Sometimes the more complicated plan you have, the worse the outcome," she reminded them. 

"With the raid, we don't have to use lethal attacks. I was thinking snare, dazzle, darkness, that sort of thing. All of us I think have abilities that can keep the bad-guys down and pinned without killing. Even Nitro can pull his punches,"

"Hell, we don't even have to sink the ship, merely _disable_ it and call the Navy. Not all raids have to end in people dying. But if we go the negotation route..." she looked at them. "They'll be heavily armed and armoured. We will have to use full force in order to keep ourselves safe. With surprise on our side, they won't be expecting it and that will help keep us alive as well as them." 

"Do you think I haven't done this before? Cops and Feds raid bad-guy lairs just as often as the Army does and we have few casualties. With a raid, the goal isn't to kill everyone, but to surprise them, so they don't have the time to get to their weapons."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 14, 2008)

"A race would be sweet," Apollo adds, "I don't know anything about raids, commandoes, or whatever... so maybe I am naive about how this all works; but if we show him, hey we know where you are and at any time if we don't like what you have to say we will crush you... he won't exactly have the upper hand.  A well played bluff can do wonders, we could lie and say we have been tracking him for months, sure he probably won't believe but there will be some twinge of doubt you think?  I mean obviously he is confident he can stay mobile and cloaked and bam we know exactly where he is... but yeah surprise is good.  I just hate to think that we have to talk with out fists first, I didn't sign up to be Rambo..."

"Sure maybe I am dumb, but I always thought we were supposed to stand for some kind of like high ideal... and not just be glorified super enforcers," he quips.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 14, 2008)

double post...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 14, 2008)

Wren keeps quiet as the others talk about the plans.  His mind is racing with various options, until he gets to one that might work.  It's a risk, but then again, so is this job.  He asks a simple question, to everyone, "Who else here can create objects, besides myself?"

As he gets their attention, he then explains, "We know his location, and his destination.  We know what route he is taking now.  I can create objects, but I think I would need some help with this little plan.  It's to help out everyone.  If I can create enough objects, I can link them all together, to make one large mass, almost like a giant anchor.  Then, when we're ready, it can easily be attached to the vessel, and it will start slowing.  I can keep on creating more objects, as the vessel continues to slow.  Once we have it in our agreeable speed, which might even be a full stop, then the ringing of the phone can take place and negotiations started.  We can make sure that it's on neutral ground, as yes, he's on his ship, but it's not going anywhere easily.  If he wants to talk, we have that option.  If he wants to fight, then that's his choice, and we can oblige.  So, slowing the vessel to a stop, would that be feasible?"


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2008)

"Wow, Hope.  When you put it that way, coordinating 3 separated groups of people in the middle of a firefight sounds MUCH less complex than flying over his ship and dropping something.  Good call," Megan says causticly.  "And our inertia at that speed will carry us out of the combat zone if something goes wrong on the dropoff.  Wait, if you believe in Greek elements, then maybe inertia and objects falling at the same speed aren't part of your world view either?"

"Superheroes are supposed to act like it.  Similarly, police and FBI and AEGIS have restrictions like warrants and jurisdiction.  You're not supposed to just pick and choose whatever limits apply from moment to moment; so that there's no real check on you."  

"Besides, they probably already have their weapons.  This guy was just involved in some major attacks, so he and his guys are probably going to be extra cautious and alert."

"It's a boat.  We have a jet besides our own powers.  Isn't it already effectively stationary?  And any ground that we create isn't going to be neutral from his position."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Wren keeps quiet as the others talk about the plans.  His mind is racing with various options, until he gets to one that might work.  It's a risk, but then again, so is this job.  He asks a simple question, to everyone, "Who else here can create objects, besides myself?"
> 
> As he gets their attention, he then explains, "We know his location, and his destination.  We know what route he is taking now.  I can create objects, but I think I would need some help with this little plan.  It's to help out everyone.  If I can create enough objects, I can link them all together, to make one large mass, almost like a giant anchor.  Then, when we're ready, it can easily be attached to the vessel, and it will start slowing.  I can keep on creating more objects, as the vessel continues to slow.  Once we have it in our agreeable speed, which might even be a full stop, then the ringing of the phone can take place and negotiations started.  We can make sure that it's on neutral ground, as yes, he's on his ship, but it's not going anywhere easily.  If he wants to talk, we have that option.  If he wants to fight, then that's his choice, and we can oblige.  So, slowing the vessel to a stop, would that be feasible?"




"I can create objects," Hope remarked.. "Mostly out of ice, but they won't melt unless exposed to extreme heat." she tapped her finger on her seat rest. "In fact, the ice would probably freeze the surrounding water, adding to the weight. That might work." she said nodding. "It'll show him that we do have the upper hand, we can affect him."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Wow, Hope.  When you put it that way, coordinating 3 separated groups of people in the middle of a firefight sounds MUCH less complex than flying over his ship and dropping something.  Good call," Megan says causticly.  "And our inertia at that speed will carry us out of the combat zone if something goes wrong on the dropoff.  Wait, if you believe in Greek elements, then maybe inertia and objects falling at the same speed aren't part of your world view either?"
> 
> "Superheroes are supposed to act like it.  Similarly, police and FBI and AEGIS have restrictions like warrants and jurisdiction.  You're not supposed to just pick and choose whatever limits apply from moment to moment; so that there's no real check on you."
> 
> ...




D'Antoni crimes in: "Its a freighter. It cant even go fast enough compared to us to properly say its fleeing."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Wow, Hope.  When you put it that way, coordinating 3 separated groups of people in the middle of a firefight sounds MUCH less complex than flying over his ship and dropping something.  Good call," Megan says causticly.  "And our inertia at that speed will carry us out of the combat zone if something goes wrong on the dropoff.  Wait, if you believe in Greek elements, then maybe inertia and objects falling at the same speed aren't part of your world view either?"
> 
> "Superheroes are supposed to act like it.  Similarly, police and FBI and AEGIS have restrictions like warrants and jurisdiction.  You're not supposed to just pick and choose whatever limits apply from moment to moment; so that there's no real check on you."
> 
> ...




"Star, if you haven't figured it out, everything I'm doing right now with this group, with the Trust is completely off the books and clandestine. I haven't even cleared this with my bosses. In fact, if I were following those rules you so love to spout I should follow, I'd have to turn _everyone here_ in, including myself. Because technically speaking, everything we've been doing is against the law, even if it is to save the world from a madman that the law isn't equipped to deal with." she looked at the naive superhero and scowled a little. "Nothing is absolute Star. Not even physics, especially where magic and power is concerned." 

"I know you don't like me, you think I'm out of control, but I'm not. Everything I've done has been to safe-guard this group and the innocents around us. That's what I'm sworn to do. Protect the innocent."  she looked at Star intently. _The girl was so bloody unseasoned, it was scary. It seemed like of them all, only she and Wren had any long term experience with supercriminals. If she read their files rightly, Star, Viridian, Nightweaver and even Nitro were relatively new to the cloak and mask club. Of course there were Black and the Trust commandos, but....._

"Once we actually get onto the ship, any plan we make here, is going out the window. We simply don't know what will happen." she grinned a little. 

ooc:
Would Hope be able to do something similar to an Augury spell? Something that will let them know whether or not a raid or the negotation trick would be the best way to go? Heck, even a brief glimpse of the future, maybe one showing one outcome and the other showing the other outcome would be good. It'd also be good if she could get the others to 'see' it as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Would Hope be able to do something similar to an Augury spell? Something that will let them know whether or not a raid or the negotation trick would be the best way to go? Heck, even a brief glimpse of the future, maybe one showing one outcome and the other showing the other outcome would be good. It'd also be good if she could get the others to 'see' it as well.




No.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2008)

Black says "Well it seems that most of you want to try to communicate first.  Odds are it shouldn't be too risky.  We lose surprise, but we have a lot of firepower to make up for it if worse comes to worse."

D'Antoni announces "We're in range."

Jacobson adds: "I'm picking up the boat's outline with the sensors.  I can't get anything more detailed without revealing our position, however."

"So shall we?," Black adds.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Black says "Well it seems that most of you want to try to communicate first.  Odds are it shouldn't be too risky.  We lose surprise, but we have a lot of firepower to make up for it if worse comes to worse."
> 
> D'Antoni announces "We're in range."
> 
> ...




She glanced at Black and nodded. If they wanted to go the negotations route, then she'd be there to keep them alive. That was her job. Even if they didn't listen to the voice of experience. Hope slipped on her mask and cloak and as she did so, her hair and eyes bled white, St. Elmos' fire licking her skin, the wind around her ruffling her hair and cloak like some living thing. The entire effect was disturbing to say the least, even more so since she wasn't in street clothes any more. 

"Let's get this over with, I swear, if I wind up in the infirmery because of this, I will hex everyone's dreams so that they show nothing but Barney and Teletubbies for three weeks straight," she quipped, blowing off some steam with some.... well pretty scary jokes, because Barney..... Teletubbies? Isn't that proscribed by the Geneva convention?

_Singing purple dinosaurs. Serves em right._ she thought almost cheerily.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2008)

Shaking her head, though if at Hope or the revised mission or at something else wasn't clear, Viridian takes her position for the drop onto the ship.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Shaking her head, though if at Hope or the revised mission or at something else wasn't clear, Viridian takes her position for the drop onto the ship.




(Isn't the plan for Star and Apollo to drop the phone off while the rest stay on the plane?  Am I wrong?)


----------



## Victim (Feb 15, 2008)

"Look-"  _It's not just about you protecting people - it's about protecting people from you.  And I'm pretty sure those anti-superhero laws were repealed like 10 years ago.  At least._ 



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Black says "Well it seems that most of you want to try to communicate first.  Odds are it shouldn't be too risky.  We lose surprise, but we have a lot of firepower to make up for it if worse comes to worse."
> 
> D'Antoni announces "We're in range."
> 
> ...




"Okay.  Apollo can drop the phone.  Umm, how exactly are we going to see the boat if it's cloaked?  Will you just be relaying directions?  And how are we leaving the plane?"  _I might be able to shoot down any projectiles or missiles they fire at us.  And, hey, a few oz is a few oz.  It probably won't make a difference, but still._

"I'll keep that threat in mind."  _Use your power on me without my consent and I'll reply in kind.  I wish Optic showed up today, and not Hope.  His vision power would really come in handy for this.  Both seeing cloaked things and finding out what the inside of the boat is like._

-------------
(I thought that was the plan as well)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Look-"  _It's not just about you protecting people - it's about protecting people from you.  And I'm pretty sure those anti-superhero laws were repealed like 10 years ago.  At least._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(The plane has a area below the main deck that is separated by an airlock and opens up.  It is the usual way to get on and off the plane, and can be used in that way in flight.  Star is in already, so the plan executes when Apollo says.)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Look-"  _It's not just about you protecting people - it's about protecting people from you.  And I'm pretty sure those anti-superhero laws were repealed like 10 years ago.  At least._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope chuckled. "Lighten up Star. I wasn't serious. I don't believe in hurting friends, even ones I argue with all the time."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 15, 2008)

Apollo nods, "Ready to race?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2008)

(meep, sorry...posted before my brain caught up. Carry on. )


----------



## Victim (Feb 15, 2008)

"Why would you say I'm a friend?" she asks, confused.  "You're just someone I have to work with."

"I'm ready,"  Megan replies, excited and nervous.  _It will be nice to get off this plane._


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Why would you say I'm a friend?" she asks, confused.  "You're just someone I have to work with."
> 
> "I'm ready,"  Megan replies, excited and nervous.  _It will be nice to get off this plane._




Black passes around some wrap-around sun glasses connected to small devices taht can be easily strapped to the costumes.  "Guess who we license THIS patent to," Black says. "These glasses overlay information that our computers send you on top of regular vision.  They don't actually shade by the way.  You've get images of the ship's outline as you fly by, and will show a marker where you should let go of the phone."

Apollo and Star go through the airlock, and the plane opens up.  They fly rapidly towards the ship, finding that they are equal in speed to each other, and break the sound barrier basically simultaneously.  

Meanwhile, on the plane, Jacobson says "Oh, crap, they're scanning us.  How'd they find us..."

Apollo lets go of the device as they pass, and the chute opens up.  It lands safely on the deck, but not before two rockets are fired from the ship, trailing them. They are fast enough to avoid the rockets when full moving though.  Star will have no problem shooting them down.

Meanwhile, Jacobson uses the plane's comm system to call the phone.  Someone answers and says in Greek (Viridian understands it directly, but the computer subtitles it on the fly) "I am not authorized to talk to you, whoever you are.  I will bring the phone to my boss."

Suddenly one of the monitors used for communication with the Trust shows an incoming communication.  Jacobson comments "Strange, he's using one of the protocols left over from the alien technology this plane is based on."

An image shows on the screen.  First it is Voderac, but then it morphs into someone else who looks slightly different.

Voderac bows, and says "Hail, Geldaran craft.  Your loyal servant, Lord Ares the Strifesower, exiled ruler of Taranas, formerly Aren of Pax, now the human Anatole Voderac, welcomes you to this planet.  I have been diligently collecting the data you requested over 21 years ago, even though your arrival is 20 years late."

Viridian recognizes the new image from drawings she's seen (yay knowledge checks).  She's pretty sure thats not AN Ares.  That's THE Ares.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2008)

Hope glances at Black and steps back, allowing him to speak, he knows more about this then they do.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope glances at Black and steps back, allowing him to speak, he knows more about this then they do.




Black shakes his head "I have no idea what any of those names and places are.  The ship we derived all this stuff form was mysteriously devoid of all references to the race that created it, or any other species for that matter"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC:
(+6/+10)........ Diplomacy............................ (5r)
(+07)............ Sense Motive........................ (4r)
(+4/+8)......... Bluff.................................... (3r)

Regarding her name, I'd think Hope would be well aware of the Pandora myth. Greatest of evils in Greek mythology, yet a virtue in Christian lore.  

Pooie on you all, but I edited it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hope stepped forward. "My name is Hope. I wish to have the information you have collected, as well as any information regarding the creature known as Barrington. He is of interest to us," she said formally. "If you could send the information to our computers, we would be most pleased."
> 
> 
> OOC:
> ...




I'm pretty sure you're seriously misinterpreting the story.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Black shakes his head "I have no idea what any of those names and places are.  The ship we derived all this stuff form was mysteriously devoid of all references to the race that created it, or any other species for that matter"




But...hmm...they did first discover the ship floating up there 20 years ago....


----------



## Victim (Feb 16, 2008)

Shooting Star guesses: "Op-Tech?"

-----------------------------
_We're not just in the same ballpark for speed, we're pretty much exactly even.  I wonder if he can turn the way I do too?  Stupid rockets; too slow!_  She grins.

_WTF?!  Maybe someone besides Hope should talk?_  Star blurts out, "What are we supposed to do?  Maybe we could say that his exile is over and invite him on board?  That might be bad if he decides to fight then.  (*&#!  The fact that we dropped a phone will clue him in that we're not whoever he thinks we are; we probably can't make this last!"  _If he has super advanced alien stuff, this might get much harder.  Since he's already blown his cover talking like that, he has no reason to hold back?_ 

"We might want to relay his transmission back to base - indirectly - so other people can start figuring out what he's talking about."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Shooting Star guesses: "Op-Tech?"
> 
> -----------------------------
> _We're not just in the same ballpark for speed, we're pretty much exactly even.  I wonder if he can turn the way I do too?  Stupid rockets; too slow!_  She grins.
> ...




(You guys can hold back Hope from taking until you guys have conferred briefly if you want.  Anyone could have taken issue with her speaking beforehand since she has to ask Jacobson to transmit it)

Jacobson says "I'm relaying this back, but we don't know much about alien civilizations.  Hopefully they can reach Daedalus or The Primordial.  They might know."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Shooting Star guesses: "Op-Tech?"
> "




(What do you mean by that?)


----------



## Victim (Feb 16, 2008)

(She's guessing which company got the license.  Advanced glasses/visor technology seems possibly related to the corporation run by Optic.  Especially since they knew the protocols for interfacing his visor with the van right from the beginning.)

----------------

(We might want to give someone with better Bluff - both in terms of IC skillset and player deceptiveness - a crack at playing along, instead of going with the first person to post.  But it's not like Star could do better.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (She's guessing which company got the license.  Advanced glasses/visor technology seems possibly related to the corporation run by Optic.  Especially since they knew the protocols for interfacing his visor with the van right from the beginning.)
> 
> ----------------
> 
> (We might want to give someone with better Bluff - both in terms of IC skillset and player deceptiveness - a crack at playing along, instead of going with the first person to post.  But it's not like Star could do better.)




(Lol, I forgot about that, and she's right, as Black does indicate)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 16, 2008)

"Just tell him to transfer the data, and then we'll have one up on Barrington." Wren states, hoping that Voderac will comply.  21 years of data, that must be a lot!  As for welcoming us to his planet, that ship is getting creepier by the second.

Has Wren heard of this alien race, since he's an alien race himself?  Wren has diplomacy +14, but no bluff.  Anyone else have any bright ideas?


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 16, 2008)

_Bluff +13, he is plenty deceptive..._

Apollo grins, "We got him, even if he finds that phone we can just say that we feared that his communications may not have worked after all this time.  We got him, and we can get whatever we want without firing a shot... can you transmit voice without sending an image?  Perhaps our craft was damaged, and we are the vanguard of some invasion force... we could do anything... we just need to keep him talking right?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "Just tell him to transfer the data, and then we'll have one up on Barrington." Wren states, hoping that Voderac will comply.  21 years of data, that must be a lot!  As for welcoming us to his planet, that ship is getting creepier by the second.
> 
> Has Wren heard of this alien race, since he's an alien race himself?  Wren has diplomacy +14, but no bluff.  Anyone else have any bright ideas?




(Heh, I forgot about that.  Yes, Wren has heard of the Geldarans.  They are a rather brutal and expansionist space empire.  He hasn't heard of Taranas or Pax though.)


----------



## Victim (Feb 17, 2008)

Assuming Wren and Thessaly share their insights:

"I wonder if these Greek gods/aliens have anything to do with Barrington's Egyptian god/aliens?  If they're not the same group, maybe rivals or enemies?"  _If this guy knows all about the Trust's super tech and has some for himself, we might be really screwed if there's a fight.  And everything seemed like it was going so well too._


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 17, 2008)

I created a new thread, since this one is too big.  It is this one: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4054862#post4054862


----------

